# Ohio Rut Update Board 2017



## Tiggie_00

Welcome to the Ohio Rut Update Board 2017-2018. Let's have an awesome year. 

http://www.eregulations.com/ohio/hunting/


----------



## lutzweiser

Got my first shooter picked out for this year. He has been showing up at both treestand locations and they are about 1/2 mile apart


----------



## TheKingofKings

Heading to Ohio tomorrow to set some cams this weekend and play a little golf. September 30 will be here before we know it.


----------



## Liveblue23

I'm ready for it boys. Cams been soaking for few weeks now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doorny22

Tiggie_00 said:


> Welcome to the Ohio Rut Update Board 2017-2018. Let's have an awesome year.
> 
> http://www.eregulations.com/ohio/hunting/
> 
> View attachment 6210781
> 
> 
> View attachment 6210783



Perfect example of why Ohio has bigger and better deer. Pay attention Michigan!! :thumbs_do
Good luck to you all. Hoping to get down there for some public land hunting next year.


----------



## cjcg7980

I booked flights yesterday for my annual Ohio rutcation. Will be hunting 2 days in Winchester, Adams county and 3 days in meigs county. Really hoping this guy survived on my Meigs lease. Going nov 8th thru the 13th good luck guys


----------



## Buckbadger

lutzweiser said:


> Got my first shooter picked out for this year. He has been showing up at both treestand locations and they are about 1/2 mile apart
> 
> Hopefully they will be around come time? Been hearing reports of EHD in the surrounding areas and it's still early. Hopefully you are not seeing any effects from this in the area?


----------



## Bywayofthearrow

When does the rut start these days? Seems a little early. That being said I'm looking forward to it and have a couple areas set up for the rut specifically. I've probably cut 500 small trees making more edges and funnels near good ambush spots. it's become addicting watching deer use trails you cut. I'm also hunting off the ground more and covering ground. Tree stand hunting is great some times but I've found it's gotten old and I like actually "hunting" opposed to waiting on the action to come by. Seems most whitetail hunters have really bought into the treestand idea and maybe I just like to be different. Ive killed bucks on the ground and it's just more exciting for me. Keeping the pasture going again this year and added a wall of sorghum on the property line on a ROW.


----------



## cjcg7980

I'm no expert at all but I can tell you this we have had the same lease in meigs county for thirty years and we have found that the rut action for us at least has always been around Veterans Day plus or minus a day or two. Again I'm far from being an expert but I live in Florida and only get one week to hit the rut. That has been the most consistent date by far.


----------



## Regohio

I can't speak for the Whole State…But our Lease in Southern Warren County is covered up in Deer! each Camera avg 500 pictures every 2 weeks We have at least 5 shooters with one deer that would make anyone smile! Come on 30 September!


----------



## Regohio




----------



## Regohio

*more Pics*


----------



## HUNTFROMABOVE

Pumped! Pulling 6 sd cards on Saturday!


----------



## tyepsu

I gained permission to all 4 properties I had permission to hunt and got permission to another property that is split into 2 parcels about 1/2 mile apart. The one parcel is about 160 acres and the other is 80. I try to check all cameras where I hunt on a 5 week rotation, so I am not in there leaving my human scent. Looks like a few up and comers. I will check all cameras 1 more time before season. Probably next weekend and the weekend after.


----------



## vtbowhntr

cjcg7980 said:


> I'm no expert at all but I can tell you this we have had the same lease in meigs county for thirty years and we have found that the rut action for us at least has always been around Veterans Day plus or minus a day or two. Again I'm far from being an expert but I live in Florida and only get one week to hit the rut. That has been the most consistent date by far.


I would agree with this in Meigs County, been hunting there for 20 years and 90% of our mature bucks have been killed Nov. 10-20th. My friend now moved back up near Columbus and says Nov. 1-10 is the best up in that area. He has hunted it for a total of 25 years up there.


----------



## Regohio

Here is my 2 Cents:

Hunt the first Cold Spell that hits after opening day (I shot a 165 on October 10th 2015…saw 3 Bucks that day). 

Next after October 20th it could be on all the way until Early December! You just never know when the switch is going to flip. 

Last year the Rut seemed to start Mid November???

But any day in an Ohio Deer Stand could be magical!


----------



## Tiggie_00

Yep, Reg you nailed it. Couldn't have said it any better. I've gotten it done in the rain, 75F heat, peak of the rut and 20 below zero freezing my butt off. Any day can be magical. My dad missed his chance at a 170in last season because he was texting.. lol 2-3 time that has happened.


----------



## Regohio

Tiggie_00 said:


> Yep, Reg you nailed it. Couldn't have said it any better. I've gotten it done in the rain, 75F heat, peak of the rut and 20 below zero freezing my butt off. Any day can be magical. My dad missed his chance at a 170in last season because he was texting.. lol 2-3 time that has happened.


I hate Texting…But I will admit on a cold rainy day when you aren't seeing anything it's nice to be able to talk to other idiots out doing the same thing! 

At least now I have fingers/thumb cut out of gloves for this reason! I think 2017 is going to be awesome!!!


----------



## 17ghk

Regohio said:


> Here is my 2 Cents:
> 
> Hunt the first Cold Spell that hits after opening day (I shot a 165 on October 10th 2015…saw 3 Bucks that day).
> 
> Next after October 20th it could be on all the way until Early December! You just never know when the switch is going to flip.
> 
> Last year the Rut seemed to start Mid November???
> 
> But any day in an Ohio Deer Stand could be magical!


This. Killed my biggest in mid October. Saw an absolute pig mid November two years ago with no shot. Mid November seemed to be the peak last year columbiana/mahoning counties.


----------



## RH1

I agree reg..
Last year I shot my biggest to date a 162 1/2 " ,on the evening of Oct10. Weather cooled a little, n.w wind. The field loaded with deer early 2 of which were shooters. I grunted this guy in from over 125yds away to 5yds.


----------



## IN_Varmntr

Good luck folks! I really need to talk to the neighbor to see if I can hunt the fence row on his side of our property lines. The primary property I hunt in Indiana is pretty easy to over-pressure and I need a backup.


----------



## 6x5BC

They are chasing hard right now in SE Ohio. Get out there ! The woods are busting loose. Gotta love this mid August rut.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Regohio

Awesome…nobody kills monsters during october lull right??? 



rh1 said:


> i agree reg..
> Last year i shot my biggest to date a 162 1/2 " ,on the evening of oct10. Weather cooled a little, n.w wind. The field loaded with deer early 2 of which were shooters. I grunted this guy in from over 125yds away to 5yds.
> View attachment 6213301


----------



## Regohio

RH1 Here is a picture of my 10 October Pig


----------



## RH1

Regohio said:


> View attachment 6213579
> View attachment 6213581
> RH1 Here is a picture of my 10 October Pig


Awesome deer reg,
Ya.. The October lull


----------



## IN_Varmntr

Regohio said:


> Here is a picture of my 10 October Pig


Looks like a Whitetail to me?


----------



## cjcg7980

Beautiful buck


----------



## Liveblue23

cjcg7980 said:


> I booked flights yesterday for my annual Ohio rutcation. Will be hunting 2 days in Winchester, Adams county and 3 days in meigs county. Really hoping this guy survived on my Meigs lease. Going nov 8th thru the 13th good luck guys


I live in Adams and hunt in Winchester. Good luck to you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjcg7980

Cool good luck to you as well


----------



## chesnut oak

Liveblue23 said:


> I live in Adams and hunt in Winchester. Good luck to you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you noticed any acorns in the oaks, in Adams Co. ?


----------



## Regohio

All over the ground in Warren County


----------



## Tiggie_00

Too many 3lb fat squirrels here.. lol


----------



## BBD1984

Reporting from Logan County.... haven't tapped in since February.... brings back a lot of memories of last yr reading through 2017 posts....!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## irishhacker

Where is the other thread? Im so confused with only one to follow..:darkbeer:


----------



## lungpuncher1

I'm not going to be able to hunt our spot in southern Ohio until the 16th of November due to my buddies work schedule. Its the latest I've ever hunted Ohio. What's the action like then compared to the first 2 weeks?

Either way I'm looking forward to it! Goodluck everyone!


----------



## AmishMan007

irishhacker said:


> Where is the other thread? Im so confused with only one to follow..:darkbeer:


Lol!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

How many inches to you guys think he grew in the last 30 days?


----------



## Tiggie_00

irishhacker said:


> Where is the other thread? Im so confused with only one to follow..:darkbeer:


----------



## Tiggie_00

2017 Whitetail Rut Forecast


----------



## TheKingofKings

Hopefully the weather is cool from Oct 28 on through November.


----------



## Tiggie_00




----------



## RH1

I will be off November4th thru the 13th.
Hopefully I've got it covered


----------



## vtbowhntr

I got 11/3-11/20 off work.


----------



## hdrking2003

irishhacker said:


> Where is the other thread? Im so confused with only one to follow..:darkbeer:


This is "the other" thread:wink:

Good luck to everyone this year, I know I'm stoked and ready!


----------



## irishhacker

hdrking2003 said:


> This is "the other" thread:wink:
> 
> Good luck to everyone this year, I know I'm stoked and ready!


Lol


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> This is "the other" thread:wink:
> 
> Good luck to everyone this year, I know I'm stoked and ready!


 Lol....



Tim


----------



## TheKingofKings

I'm off Nov 3 to Nov 27.


----------



## American_Hunter

Is it possible that these two messed each other up or is it more likely bad genes? Haven't seen this before on the property. They are showing up together most nights.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

He will be a good one next year...


----------



## ManODeer

RH1 said:


> I agree reg..
> Last year I shot my biggest to date a 162 1/2 " ,on the evening of Oct10. Weather cooled a little, n.w wind. The field loaded with deer early 2 of which were shooters. I grunted this guy in from over 125yds away to 5yds.
> View attachment 6213301


Great deer, and the guys who are mentioning mid-October action are on to something. I have seen a shooter on his feet during shooting light right in the middle of October in Ohio every year. It seems like you have a day or two window to get lucky, and then it goes back to limited buck activity. I don't know if they're just starting the feel the rut a little bit, or if it's just weather-related, but this pattern has been consistent for me. I think the best advice is don't pressure your best stands early, but if you have a favorable wind and can get in and out without being detected, it's worth a shot. The old adage of "you can't kill them from the couch" applies I suppose.


----------



## TheKingofKings

Those fronts in October are good opportunities to get the job done. Our camera's last year showed daylight movement on every weather front.


----------



## PaBone

With EHD hitting close to the property I hunt in Columbiana County just wondering if there is any signs of EHD in Athens and Morgan Counties? I plan on getting down that way in a few weeks to look around, also what's the acorns look like in that area.


----------



## chaded

Nothing that I have heard of in Gallia as of now.


----------



## vtbowhntr

Meigs is clear of EHD and nothing I heard of in Athens. Acorns are decent nothing great in my area.


----------



## k&j8

Checking in again this year from VA. Heading to our Adams Co. property this weekend to hang a few stands, set up some ground blinds, and check cams. Need to get up to Coshocton Co. to check cams too. Nothing on cams to this point, so hopefully this next check will have some shooters on it.


----------



## razortec

Nice bachelor group at my Adams Co lease









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Nice group



razortec said:


> Nice bachelor group at my Adams Co lease
> View attachment 6230005
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baz77

We found a buck about a week ago on one of the farms we hunt here in Lawrence county. We were talking with the landowner and he said the buck was just walking in circles and acting crazy in his field for 2 days then was dead the next AM.


----------



## brancher147

baz77 said:


> We found a buck about a week ago on one of the farms we hunt here in Lawrence county. We were talking with the landowner and he said the buck was just walking in circles and acting crazy in his field for 2 days then was dead the next AM.


Yep. EHD is out there this year, as it typically is on about a five year cycle.


----------



## tdurb1327

Taken in early June Jefferson County. How much more do you think that rack will grow by the end of September?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

tdurb1327 said:


> Taken in early June Jefferson County. How much more do you think that rack will grow by the end of September?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If that pic is from early June there was a Lot of growing left


----------



## Bywayofthearrow

The DOW reported 111 EHD calls in Jefferson alone as of last week.


----------



## Buckbadger

Bywayofthearrow said:


> The DOW reported 111 EHD calls in Jefferson alone as of last week.


And that's just reported calls, where I'm guessing far more go unreported where the actual count is much higher?


----------



## murphy31

Bywayofthearrow said:


> The DOW reported 111 EHD calls in Jefferson alone as of last week.


Where'd you find that info? I've been looking, but the odnr hasn't really been much out that I could find.


----------



## Bywayofthearrow

murphy31 said:


> Where'd you find that info? I've been looking, but the odnr hasn't really been much out that I could find.



Google Ohio EHD Dow reports saleem news? Or something down those lines. Local news release from that area. Im worried hearing its hitting in Ross and Highland. That area is taking a beating. Whats interesting is EHD slammed parts of highland in the last wave. On a farm we used to hunt and see 50-75 deer a day, we literally went to zero in multiple days of hunting. Highland still has some great hunting from what I hear but that area we hunted was most likely hit hard because of the high deer population at the time.


----------



## vtbowhntr

tdurb1327 said:


> Taken in early June Jefferson County. How much more do you think that rack will grow by the end of September?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He had alot of growing to do since June, but he will be dome long before the end of September. He was actually done about 2-3 weeks ago and will be out of velvet soon. Good luck with him.


----------



## tdurb1327

vtbowhntr said:


> He had alot of growing to do since June, but he will be dome long before the end of September. He was actually done about 2-3 weeks ago and will be out of velvet soon. Good luck with him.


Thanks. That's what I was hoping for! I'm fairly new to hunting starting a few years ago and I'm holding out for a mature buck this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKingofKings

Guessing everyone is getting some rain now? Been raining for two days here in WV and we needed it for sure.


----------



## PaBone

Buckbadger said:


> And that's just reported calls, where I'm guessing far more go unreported where the actual count is much higher?


I have found seven dead deer on our 65 acre farm and I only reported one, and most that I have talked too never call. So I would guess the number of reported deer is very small compared to the actual number of dead deer.


----------



## jimmyfunk60

Following, ready for the opener


----------



## Bywayofthearrow

Pretty incredible what a little planting can do when it comes to attracting wildlife. I turned this ROW into a feeding area from the quick pass through spot it used to be with almost zero beneficial plants there originally. This spot is going into clover in the spring long term for more permanent forage that can take higher browse pressure. This is in eastern Ohio. It's been a busy off season but should pay big dividends this fall with plenty of venison. No signs of EHD in this area and numbers are looking pretty good compared to the last couple seasons.

https://youtu.be/5x1lAvmw8ak


----------



## Tiggie_00

Welcome to the Ohio Rut Update Board 2017-2018. Let's have an awesome year. 

http://www.eregulations.com/ohio/hunting/

View attachment 6210781


View attachment 6210783


----------



## k&j8

Our camera check this weekend in Adams County was a bit surprising. Aren't these pretty rare in Ohio?


----------



## brancher147

I hunted in Adams county some over the years...I saw bobcats almost every trip, and had a couple within 20 yards during spring turkey season. They were all smaller than bobcats I have seen in WV. That one looks bigger than ones I have seen in Ohio. They can't be that rare, I saw more in Ohio than WV the years I went.


----------



## bowhuntercoop

I'm hunting Ohio for the first time this year. Fellow Marine I served with invited me out to hunt his farms. I'm pretty excited to say the least. Il be checking the thread and will be posting updates when I'm out there. Shooting for nov 10-17 unless I get it done earlier in pa.


----------



## k&j8

brancher147 said:


> I hunted in Adams county some over the years...I saw bobcats almost every trip, and had a couple within 20 yards during spring turkey season. They were all smaller than bobcats I have seen in WV. That one looks bigger than ones I have seen in Ohio. They can't be that rare, I saw more in Ohio than WV the years I went.


We have seen/killed a few here in VA over the years too. When I first started hunting in Ohio there was a description in the Ohio reg book comparing them to a house cat and warning folks to not pet one if they saw one or something like that lol. Another buddy of mine who has been hunting there longer than me thought he remembered the DNR wanting folks to report sightings of them, so I was thinking they must be fairly rare.


----------



## brancher147

k&j8 said:


> We have seen/killed a few here in VA over the years too. When I first started hunting in Ohio there was a description in the Ohio reg book comparing them to a house cat and warning folks to not pet one if they saw one or something like that lol. Another buddy of mine who has been hunting there longer than me thought he remembered the DNR wanting folks to report sightings of them, so I was thinking they must be fairly rare.


I remember seeing that in the reg books, and the ones I saw were about the size of a house cat. I wasn't sure if they were still rare or not...

Did you see any acorns dropping when you checked your cameras? Trying to decide if I am doing an out of state hunt this year or not... May try something new in southern ohio.


----------



## jk0069

My property is in hocking county and this is the third season in a row that I have a trail camera picture of a bobcat. We have had this property for 30 years and have had cameras out for over 10 and first time we have had them show up. I watched one catch a squirrel one morning from the tree stand was an amazing view. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 48archer

I am hearing rumors that there will be a season on bobcats in a year or two.


----------



## k&j8

brancher147 said:


> I remember seeing that in the reg books, and the ones I saw were about the size of a house cat. I wasn't sure if they were still rare or not...
> 
> Did you see any acorns dropping when you checked your cameras? Trying to decide if I am doing an out of state hunt this year or not... May try something new in southern ohio.


No, I didn't see any acorns where we were at.


----------



## Tiggie_00

I keep hearing rumors they are introducing ELK in Southern Ohio near Shawnee Forest.


----------



## brancher147

Tiggie_00 said:


> I keep hearing rumors they are introducing ELK in Southern Ohio near Shawnee Forest.


Elk are grazers. That area is entirely forested. They would not survive. And they would destroy what little agriculture is there.


----------



## IClark

I heard the aep public land over near Cumberland is where they're going to release them. Again maybe just a rumor, but there would be thousands of acres of grazing lands there, plus plenty of cover and water with all the strip mines.


----------



## irishhacker

If they release Elk in Ohio, it would be a departure from what folks at the DNR offices have been telling me for years.. and I quote.. "Elk will never be introduced into Ohio. Any elk that make it across the river will be shot on site. Ohio does not have suitable habitat for elk and they would be detrimental to agriculture and other wildlife"


----------



## bmwlife1976

irishhacker said:


> If they release Elk in Ohio, it would be a departure from what folks at the DNR offices have been telling me for years.. and I quote.. "Elk will never be introduced into Ohio. Any elk that make it across the river will be shot on site. Ohio does not have suitable habitat for elk and they would be detrimental to agriculture and other wildlife"


So Mexicans cross the Rio Grande every day and are detained and released to try again. But an Elk "will be shot in site" for crossing the Ohio river. Hmmm. Somethings wrong here. 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## irishhacker

bmwlife1976 said:


> So Mexicans cross the Rio Grande every day and are detained and released to try again. But an Elk "will be shot in site" for crossing the Ohio river. Hmmm. Somethings wrong here.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


What's wrong? Thats what they said.. they do not want them here

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

http://www.outdoornews.com/2016/04/11/wild-elk-herd-may-be-in-ohio-wildlife-plans/


----------



## brancher147

irishhacker said:


> If they release Elk in Ohio, it would be a departure from what folks at the DNR offices have been telling me for years.. and I quote.. "Elk will never be introduced into Ohio. Any elk that make it across the river will be shot on site. Ohio does not have suitable habitat for elk and they would be detrimental to agriculture and other wildlife"


There were similar feelings and conversation form our WVDNR folks regarding elk up to this year. So...the WVDNR started an elk herd this year in Southern WV. Unfortunately politics and other things come into play besides what the DNR tells you they want to do. Just saying. I would be against elk in Ohio also.


----------



## irishhacker

brancher147 said:


> There were similar feelings and conversation form our WVDNR folks regarding elk up to this year. So...the WVDNR started an elk herd this year in Southern WV. Unfortunately politics and other things come into play besides what the DNR tells you they want to do. Just saying. I would be against elk in Ohio also.


I cant say I'm against it... Personally, I would like to learn more about the impact elk would have on the state and other wildlife before I form my opinion. I just need to learn more about it.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Let's get this Ohio Rut 2017 going..


----------



## tim1676

Anyone have an acorn report for SW Ohio...I haven't been to the farm for a month or so, so I'm not sure what the crop is doin this year


----------



## Hower08

Freshhh scrape line found on saturday tusc county


----------



## irishhacker

tim1676 said:


> Anyone have an acorn report for SW Ohio...I haven't been to the farm for a month or so, so I'm not sure what the crop is doin this year


Beans are turning yellow in most fields already.. unfortunately, most will be crispy by opening day.
Corn fields all look good .. will be promising later.
Acorn crop looks decent.. I've seen better and I've also seen worse..


----------



## IClark

Not too many acorns in Northeast Licking county. Out pulling cards and checking foodplots, moving some stands. There are quite a few hickory and beach nut and tons of buckeyes but very few acorns. Half of my bucks are now out of velvet. Here is a pic of a foodplot I put in this year. I will have to upload a pic using my wifes account since they obviously still don't have the upload problem fixed.


----------



## HClark




----------



## IClark

Pardon the sideways pic. The plot is 3/4 of an acre of oats, turnips, some clover, chicory, and winter peas.


----------



## Jack The Ripper

Tiggie_00 said:


> Let's get this Ohio Rut 2017 going..


:thumbs_do


----------



## TheKingofKings

Looks good.

1/2 way through September so time is flying by.


----------



## cassGa

I found this on OH DNR website.


----------



## bmwlife1976

tim1676 said:


> Anyone have an acorn report for SW Ohio...I haven't been to the farm for a month or so, so I'm not sure what the crop is doin this year


Acorns are all over the ground in highland county. 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## jbark1332

In for 2017. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyt_7

I'm in for 2017 Knox/Ashland county line here


----------



## Ranger521

They're rutting like crazy in Greene County! (In two months)


----------



## alexramsey

Awesome deer reg, Good luck bud!


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> Not too many acorns in Northeast Licking county. Out pulling cards and checking foodplots, moving some stands. There are quite a few hickory and beach nut and tons of buckeyes but very few acorns. Half of my bucks are now out of velvet. Here is a pic of a foodplot I put in this year. I will have to upload a pic using my wifes account since they obviously still don't have the upload problem fixed.


We may have covered this in past seasons IClark, but where abouts in NE Licking? I hunt Knox/Richland/Coshocton mostly, but one of the farms is in SE Knox, not far from the Licking border.


----------



## hdrking2003

hoyt_7 said:


> I'm in for 2017 Knox/Ashland county line here


East or west of Rt 3?


----------



## IClark

I hunt right in the far North east corner right on the line. I can walk to knox county from where I hunt. Not far from Martinsburg Ohio.


----------



## tam9492

In. Lease in Gallia not far from Rio Grande. Love heading out there!


----------



## Tiggie_00

We need a few days of freeze quick get rid of this EHD crap


----------



## trickytross

Gallia and Vinton county. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k&j8

hdrking2003 said:


> We may have covered this in past seasons IClark, but where abouts in NE Licking? I hunt Knox/Richland/Coshocton mostly, but one of the farms is in SE Knox, not far from the Licking border.





IClark said:


> I hunt right in the far North east corner right on the line. I can walk to knox county from where I hunt. Not far from Martinsburg Ohio.


That's 3 of us hunting within pretty close proximity there. We hunt a small parcel in Coshocton Co. right at the corner of Knox and Licking. The Knox Co. line is the western property line and Licking Co. is less than a mile down the road. I love it up there! Good luck fellas!


----------



## hdrking2003

k&j8 said:


> That's 3 of us hunting within pretty close proximity there. We hunt a small parcel in Coshocton Co. right at the corner of Knox and Licking. The Knox Co. line is the western property line and Licking Co. is less than a mile down the road. I love it up there! Good luck fellas!


Hahaha, we could damn near throw the football around when we get bored in our stands. Hope life's been treating you well K!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k&j8

hdrking2003 said:


> Hahaha, we could damn near throw the football around when we get bored in our stands. Hope life's been treating you well K!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No doubt! Hope you harpoon one of those Knox Co. giants this fall!


----------



## The Phantom

In for 2017


----------



## lutzweiser

Ehd?


----------



## Buckbadger

lutzweiser said:


> Ehd?
> 
> 
> View attachment 6244545


More than likely EHD, what area?


----------



## hoytman09

lutzweiser said:


> Ehd?
> 
> 
> View attachment 6244545


I saw the video, more than likely a brain abscess. More common than people think and they usually walk circles like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

Buckbadger said:


> More than likely EHD, what area?


Im not sure what area. Just got this as a text last night


----------



## finelyshedded

The left eye on that buck looks milky. Wonder if that also had some ties to the poor health this deer was experiencing. This pic/video was all over the place yesterday.


----------



## TheKingofKings

That video and pictures blowed up Facebook yesterday.


----------



## mandrroofing

Whos hunting opening day? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

mandrroofing said:


> Whos hunting opening day?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Me!! I took the weekend off of work


----------



## Tiggie_00

I'm going to try to wait for the first frost


----------



## Schneeder

lutzweiser said:


> Ehd?
> 
> 
> View attachment 6244545


I actually saw the deer in person while he was still alive. It is right by my work in Hamilton County. It was such a shame to see him in that condition.


----------



## RH1

Tiggie_00 said:


> I'm going to try to wait for the first frost


Why??


----------



## TheKingofKings

Due to the lack of mature bucks on camera looks like it will be WV for opener this year.


----------



## chief razor

TheKingofKings said:


> Due to the lack of mature bucks on camera looks like it will be WV for opener this year.


I haven't seen anything that gets me excited either 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

mandrroofing said:


> Whos hunting opening day?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Oh yeah, I'll be out fo sho! I don't wait all year to sit on the sidelines come game time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Not me, its' my 39th wedding anniversary!


----------



## Liveblue23

Beans are turning and acorns are dropping here in Adams. Also is there any NRs that don't hunt Adams? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trickytross

Liveblue23 said:


> Beans are turning and acorns are dropping here in Adams. Also is there any NRs that don't hunt Adams? Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Welcome to the Ohio Rut Update Board 2017 - 2018. Let's have an awesome year. 

http://www.eregulations.com/ohio/hunting/


----------



## murphy31

Another non res non Adams county hunter here. I have a lease in Muskingum. Hunted Carroll county for the past 3 years, but that fell through in Feb. Gonna miss that farm. Hopefully this new one is just as good.


----------



## hdrking2003

The Phantom said:


> Not me, its' my 39th wedding anniversary!


Congrats Phantom! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regohio

Way to go Boys…how about this guy?


----------



## Regohio

*picss*


----------



## Regohio

*picss*


----------



## TheKingofKings

Good luck on those bucks!


----------



## flinginairos

Walked our new lease in Meigs yesterday and it is TORN UP With buck sign. Fresh rubs and scrapes everywhere and it was raining acorns. I set three cams so hopefully I'll have something to show in a week or two. It's looking really good tho can't wait to get out there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bywayofthearrow

Where does everyone get the leases from? Seems everyone from out of state leases in Ohio these days. Being from Ohio I don't know a single person that leases. Not knocking just wondering how it's so common and I'm unfamiliar with it. I'm looking to purchase soon and am considering leasing for a couple years to cover the taxes and pay for some improvements. Or let a couple horn hunters make/pay for the improvements before I give them boot lol What's a Ohio hunting lease cost per acre?


----------



## The Phantom

Thanks.

Saw several cut bean fields up around Monroville this weekend.



hdrking2003 said:


> Congrats Phantom!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regohio

Leases: They are there Brother…Talk to Farmers…Talk to Realtors…It is up to you…cheaper than buying Property….

I have lots of people who own Property but have neighbors who don't practice Game Mgmt…So they see Little Bucks and does…If they are lucky!

If your Lease isn't good…next year you move to another!



Bywayofthearrow said:


> Where does everyone get the leases from? Seems everyone from out of state leases in Ohio these days. Being from Ohio I don't know a single person that leases. Not knocking just wondering how it's so common and I'm unfamiliar with it. I'm looking to purchase soon and am considering leasing for a couple years to cover the taxes and pay for some improvements. Or let a couple horn hunters make/pay for the improvements before I give them boot lol What's a Ohio hunting lease cost per acre?


----------



## murphy31

Bywayofthearrow said:


> Where does everyone get the leases from? Seems everyone from out of state leases in Ohio these days. Being from Ohio I don't know a single person that leases. Not knocking just wondering how it's so common and I'm unfamiliar with it. I'm looking to purchase soon and am considering leasing for a couple years to cover the taxes and pay for some improvements. Or let a couple horn hunters make/pay for the improvements before I give them boot lol What's a Ohio hunting lease cost per acre?


 We've found 2 of ours on craigslist, and one on a leasing site. You can get some good money for a lease in Ohio. We've paid 15,25,and 25 dollars an acre on the leases we have had. I've seen some on craigslist for 45 an acre.


----------



## whitetail3131

Hopefully the ehd outbreak stops found 3 dead on our pike county property last week


----------



## Tiggie_00

Regohio said:


> View attachment 6246575
> View attachment 6246577


Real nice..  shhooooooot


----------



## Regohio

Tiggie_00 said:


> Real nice..  shhooooooot


If I shoot this guy the Beers are on me!!! I'll have lots of Straws for you guys!!! 

Have you guys seen the Weather Prediction for opening day…45 Degrees at Daylight…High of 60!!!

BEST OPENING DAY WEATHER I'VE HEARD IN YEARS!

Be Ready…First Cool Front of the Fall!!!


----------



## backstraps01

Regohio said:


> Weather Prediction for opening day…45 Degrees at Daylight…High of 60!!!
> 
> BEST OPENING DAY WEATHER I'VE HEARD IN YEARS!
> 
> Be Ready…First Cool Front of the Fall!!!


WHAT!??!??! Nothing I have seen shows that! Crazy East winds and hot temps are all I am finding


----------



## RH1

Good luck Reg!! That is a stud.
I saw the same weather report as you.
High opening weekend low 60s and over nights mid 40s.
I can't wait


----------



## backstraps01

OH I see now!! Dang season opener looks nice!!! TN season opens 23rd and I thought Ohio did as well


----------



## Schneeder

If that weather forecast holds I'll definitely be out. Exciting to think we will actually have a cool fall this year.


----------



## Tiggie_00

We're all hunting with Reg opening day.


Regohio said:


> If I shoot this guy the Beers are on me!!! I'll have lots of Straws for you guys!!!
> 
> Have you guys seen the Weather Prediction for opening day…45 Degrees at Daylight…High of 60!!!
> 
> BEST OPENING DAY WEATHER I'VE HEARD IN YEARS!
> 
> Be Ready…First Cool Front of the Fall!!!


----------



## 2X_LUNG

One of the hit listers.....


----------



## finelyshedded

2X_LUNG said:


> View attachment 6248783
> 
> 
> One of the hit listers.....



That's a dandy! Prolly make 150's gross easy as a 4x4! Good luck with him. Looks pretty symmetrical if that's the tip of the left G3 I see.


----------



## finelyshedded

He might be right at 150 but regardless he's a beaut!

Reg has a dandy too! Good luck with him too!


----------



## mandrroofing

Can't help but love a big 8. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Beans coming off in licking county.


----------



## J Demuth

Disappointing when ur target buck for the year gets shot on a nuisance permit behind ur house a week before season starts. Was just on camera 40 minutes before.


----------



## ohiobucks

I thought bucks were off limits with nuicence tags? What a shame...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## murphy31

ohiobucks said:


> I thought bucks were off limits with nuicence tags? What a shame...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


From the Odnr website.

"The killing of antlerless deer is encouraged whenever possible. Under no circumstances are antlers from deer harvested under a Deer Damage Permit able to be kept"


----------



## dduff1

Dang so those beauties will be in some wardens den I assume.


----------



## RH1

J Demuth said:


> Disappointing when ur target buck for the year gets shot on a nuisance permit behind ur house a week before season starts. Was just on camera 40 minutes before.


Call the DNR now!!
Absolutely illegal..
Send me the location and I will call for you.
Remember, you are as guilty as them if you keep it quiet


----------



## J Demuth

Not illegal from what I read as long as tag is marked as buck and antlers are turned in. There will be a call made to the local warden.


----------



## bmwlife1976

J Demuth said:


> Not illegal from what I read as long as tag is marked as buck and antlers are turned in. There will be a call made to the local warden.


Please keep us posted on this. 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

That stinks.
What county?


Unfortunately it is legal.

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/species-and-habitats/nuisance-wildlife/deer-damage-complaint-procedure



J Demuth said:


> Disappointing when ur target buck for the year gets shot on a nuisance permit behind ur house a week before season starts. Was just on camera 40 minutes before.


----------



## mikemkd

The Phantom said:


> That stinks.
> What county?
> 
> 
> Unfortunately it is legal.
> 
> http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/species-and-habitats/nuisance-wildlife/deer-damage-complaint-procedure


Thats the only thing Michigan DNR has correct over Ohio. No deer with antlers extending three inches or more above the skull with a nuisance tag.


----------



## blind squirrel

Holy smokes that's terrible. What's wrong with people?


----------



## J Demuth

Yeah, especially where I hunt. Not a lot of these bigger mature boys running round. Watched this one for the last three years. This was the year I was going after him.


----------



## Hower08

So did you call dnr on the guy? That bull****. No reason to kill a mature buck on damage permits.


----------



## J Demuth

DNR has been called. Haven't heard back from them yet tho.


----------



## chaded

Hower08 said:


> So did you call dnr on the guy? That bull****. No reason to kill a mature buck on damage permits.


Unless the guy kept the antlers there isnt anything illegal about it. I dont like it but its allowed. I know a guy that lives in PA and hunts some in Ohio and hunts on a really nice farm with big bucks. He was telling me the farmer got permits and he was going to comd over and shoot some big bucks until i told him he cant keep the antlers. He had zero interest then.


----------



## J Demuth

Yeah, they don't much care really.


----------



## Hower08

Well hey since its going to go to waste obviously. See if you can get a salvage tag for the antlers at least


----------



## finelyshedded

Unfortunately it's legal for these guys to use kill permits on all deer. Once about 10 years ago or more a fella killed a huge giant of a deer(180-190...main frame 8-9 point) in Morgan county and several of the guys that were hunting it were upset and depressed but no one would go near it as it just laid there in this "hayfield" till the local GW came and got it! Really?!?! It was a friggin hayfield! SMH!!!

The ODNR kept it for display cuz of its size but I never heard whatever happened to it. I hear they're suppose to destroy them but wondered if they'd do that to world class deer or not?!? 

I think some of these big bucks are killed just for spite to just stick it to us hunters who are pursuing these big deer, just my opinion.


----------



## The Phantom

My neighbor gets a lot of nuisance permits every year. He usually avoids bucks. Not always possible early in the year. He's not a hunter but lets others hunt his property.
I guess what I don't like about nuisance permits is that they can use weapons we can't hunt with, and shoot them anytime of the day or night.


----------



## chaded

Went out to the farm yesterday and the ground looked like a carpet of acorns.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Little over a week until go time. Get the high powered rifles ready. Oh I mean bows. Cough cough


----------



## 6x5BC

These damn non residents and their crop damage permits...... Oh wait... It was a resident "farmer" who didn't even have to spend a dime to "legally" kill a trophy buck. This story is sickening but illustrates once again that the biggest danger to the deer herd in Ohio is people who live in Ohio, not NRs. I've hunted the state for 30+ years and I've seen the party hunting, deer drives, and crop damage permits by land owners impact the deer herd in a negative way far more than NR hunters who take only a fraction of deer these others do. Mature bucks and nuisance permits should never be allowed. If you can't identify your target, don't shoot. Heck, it may be a person if you're not 100% sure.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Regohio

I agree…but I know quite a few farmers who lose a lot of their crops to Deer…They don't like the Deer. They see them like we see Coyotes… Hard to talk them out of shooting Bucks or any deer for that matter. Really hard for a guy from the city to give farmers advice on how to manage their property.


----------



## J Demuth

Grew up on a farm and farming my whole life around here. Never shot a deer with a nuisance tag. Seen far more damage from ***** in the corn fields than deer damage.


----------



## irishhacker

7 days!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwlife1976

Anyone here have a target buck that may they have patterned and have a real good chance of dropping in opening day?

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKingofKings

Hopefully we get some pics today or tomorrow to give me a reason to come up for opener. If not WV will do with the two five year olds I have on cam.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Doe city here. Did a scout and saw 17 doe from a spotting stand. When they are all hot I know where the bucks will be


----------



## Deer92

I have this 8 just about every morning cutting in and out of our hay field into the neighbors beans. These pics are from about 2 weeks ago he lost velvet middle of last week. He's either on camera around 5 am or 7am. My brother in law is coming in from Michigan to hunt him I'm waiting on something other than and 8pt. Clinton county.


----------



## bmwlife1976

Deer92 said:


> View attachment 6251817
> 
> View attachment 6251819
> 
> 
> I have this 8 just about every morning cutting in and out of our hay field into the neighbors beans. These pics are from about 2 weeks ago he lost velvet middle of last week. He's either on camera around 5 am or 7am. My brother in law is coming in from Michigan to hunt him I'm waiting on something other than and 8pt. Clinton county.


Nice. Clinton county is right next door. I'm in highland county.

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Regohio

bmwlife1976 said:


> Anyone here have a target buck that may they have patterned and have a real good chance of dropping in opening day?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk






























Here's a couple


----------



## tyepsu

bmwlife1976 said:


> Anyone here have a target buck that may they have patterned and have a real good chance of dropping in opening day?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk











These 2 bucks seem to very regular on this field of pumpkins the last 2 months. They are showing up morning and afternoons. I think I am going to only hunt that field edge afternoons to begin with. I would hate to bump them and then not get another chance.


----------



## finelyshedded

J Demuth said:


> Grew up on a farm and farming my whole life around here. Never shot a deer with a nuisance tag. Seen far more damage from ***** in the corn fields than deer damage.



But ***** don't cost the insurance companies any money in collisions with vehicles. Lol
Let's face it, why is baiting deer legal and is giving the hunter no advantage but illegal when it comes to turkey. Cuz, insurance companies call the shots and don't care about about turkeys cuz they don't cross roads causing accidents.
Sorry for sidetracking.
Good luck to all and be safe! One place I hunt in SW Ohio has very low deer numbers but I also hunt in SE Ohio which has far more deer. Looks like I'll be traveling over there more this season.


----------



## Bry2211

This isn't really rut related but.

Any one noticing a lack of squirrels? Im in Jackson county and have seen zero squirrels around my 100 acre farm. 

We had a bobcat show up last year but I wouldn't think one would have that much of an impact. Is anyone seeing the same thing or is this just in my location?


----------



## irishhacker

Bry2211 said:


> This isn't really rut related but.
> 
> Any one noticing a lack of squirrels? Im in Jackson county and have seen zero squirrels around my 100 acre farm.
> 
> We had a bobcat show up last year but I wouldn't think one would have that much of an impact. Is anyone seeing the same thing or is this just in my location?


Just wait until you are in your tree stand.. they will come out in droves sounding like deer.


----------



## TheKingofKings

4 days to go!


----------



## The Phantom

Pulled a couple cards yesterday. Lots of does, couple small bucks. And acorns everywhere.


----------



## bmwlife1976

The Phantom said:


> Pulled a couple cards yesterday. Lots of does, couple small bucks. And acorns everywhere.


Sounds like we must be Hunting the same spot. Lol. 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cwaters425

been trying to get this guy for a few years


----------



## Cwaters425




----------



## Cwaters425

1 more pic


----------



## RH1

Cwaters I'm only 30 minutes away......
What time should I be there Saturday??


----------



## finelyshedded

Cwaters425 said:


> 1 more pic


Beautiful deer! Hope you get him this year, good luck!


----------



## Cwaters425

RH1 said:


> Cwaters I'm only 30 minutes away......
> What time should I be there Saturday??


BAhahhahahha


----------



## Cwaters425

finelyshedded said:


> Cwaters425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1 more pic
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful deer! Hope you get him this year, good luck!
Click to expand...

Thx!


----------



## RickMcMaken

Champaign county. Getting antsy for this season.


----------



## RickMcMaken

Cwaters425 said:


> 1 more pic


A brute. Hopefully he gives you a shot this year. Good luck.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Quick question guys. I'm switching from the Slicktricks to the Hypodermics and when setting them up wasn't clear on the instructions. The blades seem to naturally fit in the ridges of the collar but I read somewhere that the blades are not supposed to sit in the ridges/grooves but on a solid portion of the collar. I'm sure someone has experience with these so can anyone provide insight on how you set up the broadheads. Taking the kids out this weekend and would hate to see the broadhead not open due to improper installation. Thanks


----------



## chaded

crazylouie said:


> Quick question guys. I'm switching from the Slicktricks to the Hypodermics and when setting them up wasn't clear on the instructions. The blades seem to naturally fit in the ridges of the collar but I read somewhere that the blades are not supposed to sit in the ridges/grooves but on a solid portion of the collar. I'm sure someone has experience with these so can anyone provide insight on how you set up the broadheads. Taking the kids out this weekend and would hate to see the broadhead not open due to improper installation. Thanks


You want them on the solid portion so when deployed it breaks as a “tab.”


----------



## Bkimbel42

Cwaters425 said:


> View attachment 6254377
> 
> View attachment 6254379


Where's this at? Lol looks alot like one I've been after a few years in stark county! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cwaters425

Bkimbel42 said:


> Cwaters425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [iurl="http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=6254377"][/iurl]
> [iurl="http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=6254379"][/iurl]
> 
> 
> 
> Where's this at? Lol looks alot like one I've been after a few years in stark county!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Your safe sir, this fella is in portage country


----------



## Bywayofthearrow

tyepsu said:


> bmwlife1976 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone here have a target buck that may they have patterned and have a real good chance of dropping in opening day?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> [iurl="http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=6251967&stc=1&d=1506221818"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> These 2 bucks seem to very regular on this field of pumpkins the last 2 months. They are showing up morning and afternoons. I think I am going to only hunt that field edge afternoons to begin with. I would hate to bump them and then not get another chance.
Click to expand...

You will bump them the same leaving after dark on a evening hunt.


----------



## Bbrodzinski

Stark county


----------



## flinginairos

Bbrodzinski said:


> Stark county


Cool pic with your stand in the background!


----------



## corybrown50

flinginairos said:


> Cool pic with your stand in the background!


I agree!!!

Just 37 hrs 2 min 14...13...12...11...10secs left


----------



## freeridejohnny

Flying into my home state tonight. Cameras were set in July can't wait to see who's still hanging around. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

chaded said:


> You want them on the solid portion so when deployed it breaks as a “tab.”


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## AttilaTheHun

Got this one by our feeder and we think it's the same one that someone shot with a bow and survived the season.


----------



## Regohio

*pics*













Here's the one I'm waiting for!

Good luck tomorrow Buckeyes!


----------



## MELLY-MEL

Regohio said:


> View attachment 6257287
> View attachment 6257289
> Here's the one I'm waiting for!
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Buckeyes!


What a buck bro! Best of luck


----------



## Regohio

Thx Mel...


----------



## RH1

Good luck tomorrow and be safe guys..
I will be out in the evening..


----------



## chief razor

Should be great weather for the season opener. Good luck to all venturing out, be safe, and good luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack The Ripper

AttilaTheHun said:


> Got this one by our feeder and we think it's the same one that someone shot with a bow and survived the season.


You think?


----------



## Tim/OH

Good luck guys and wear your harness please....


Tim


----------



## Tiggie_00

I'm ready 45f at 7am. They should be moving


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

I have 3 studs and a monster on cam but this damn site won't let me post pics any more!!!


----------



## chief razor

XxOHIOARCHERxX said:


> I have 3 studs and a monster on cam but this damn site won't let me post pics any more!!!


Ill be over in the morning to “take pictures” if you want some help with that! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

Lol, u could! I have to work tommorrow


----------



## chief razor

You should probably just PM the lat and long to the treestand, might get crowded otherwise! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vtbowhntr

Bbrodzinski said:


> Stark county


That buck is going to be great someday, he is a young stud for sure.


----------



## vtbowhntr

Good luck to all of you going today. Be safe amd enjoy the time in the woods.


----------



## BBD1984

49f @8:30 in Logan County....beautiful morning... wish I was out. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tdurb1327

Taking my 14yo son out later this afternoon in Columbiana County. Can't wait! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freeridejohnny

That it is, not a cloud in my neck! 46° in defiance co. First ladies of the season!









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## billhalljr

My dad came up from WV and we had this guy stroll through 7:45am. 50 scrapes and 50 rubs on this flat.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

Great way to start the season!


----------



## AthensShooter36

billhalljr said:


> My dad came up from WV and we had this guy stroll through 7:45am. 50 scrapes and 50 rubs on this flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Congratulations on a heck of a deer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainMan26

Awesome buck.


----------



## Schneeder

Great buck!

Heading out to the property for my first sit of the year.


----------



## Tiggie_00

8 deer, no bucks for me...


----------



## hdrking2003

billhalljr said:


> My dad came up from WV and we had this guy stroll through 7:45am. 50 scrapes and 50 rubs on this flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


The billhalljr camp strikes again!!! Congrats to you both!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

4 does and 2 small bucks so far here


----------



## irishhacker

Nothing in Montgomery moving yet

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zjung

Nothing here in wooster

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

7 does n a smaller buck in southern Richland county so far this eve, but 65 yards was as close as they got. Nice to be in a stand with deer movement regardless, so I'll take it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billhalljr

hdrking2003 said:


> The billhalljr camp strikes again!!! Congrats to you both!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks all. 12 year old niece just slammed small 8.. just giving him a few.. pics to come

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## chief razor

Congrats to the young lady, thats awesome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stillern

Only saw a doe so far. Swapped cards at another stand site...shooter 8 at sunrise...ahh! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zjung

Just had two button bucks and a fawn under my stand

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## vtbowhntr

Button bucks are fawns


----------



## Hower08

Passed small buck and 3 does tonight


----------



## zjung

vtbowhntr said:


> Button bucks are fawns


Thanks I get that. Just mean three fawns. Two male and one female. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Regohio

2 Does and two Pesky *****!!! Should be in High 30s tomorrow morning…GOOD LUCK FELLAS!!!


----------



## RH1

Great first evening,
11 deer tonight, 3 bucks.
Had a decent 120something 8pt pass right by me


----------



## hdrking2003

Not sure what better.....opening day doe meat or the first celebratory beer after? I'll be in the stand before daybreak trying for some more meat for the freezer! Good luck all!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Congrats! Nice looking deer.



billhalljr said:


> My dad came up from WV and we had this guy stroll through 7:45am. 50 scrapes and 50 rubs on this flat.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## cnedeer12

Was able to take a doe tonight. Seen 20+ deer, one of the best sits I've had in awhile. No shooter bucks though. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

cnedeer12 said:


> Was able to take a doe tonight. Seen 20+ deer, one of the best sits I've had in awhile. No shooter bucks though.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Same here. Tons of does tonight and one 120 ish buck. Great night tho, perfect bow hunting weather.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skippyturtle

Took my 13yr old son this evening. He killed his first deer. A nice 9 point. I will try to get pics on tomorrow.


----------



## chief razor

skippyturtle said:


> Took my 13yr old son this evening. He killed his first deer. A nice 9 point. I will try to get pics on tomorrow.


Congrats to you and your son!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billhalljr

My niece shot a hoss of an 8pt last night. 38lbs heavier than the "big" buck dad shot earlier in the am.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## freeridejohnny

Nice bucks! Way to get out there and get it done! 38° in defiance, awesome morning! 5 doe 1 small buck so far









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## stillern

billhalljr said:


> My niece shot a hoss of an 8pt last night. 38lbs heavier than the "big" buck dad shot earlier in the am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Congrats to the kiddo!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6x5BC

billhalljr said:


> My niece shot a hoss of an 8pt last night. 38lbs heavier than the "big" buck dad shot earlier in the am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


 Great to see you getting your family out and helping them to success !!! Congrats to them and applause to you !! That truly is what it's all about.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Schneeder

My opening day evening sit netted me some does and a small 6 point. Then I got stuck in my tree by a skunk as I was trying to get down.


----------



## BBD1984

billhalljr said:


> My niece shot a hoss of an 8pt last night. 38lbs heavier than the "big" buck dad shot earlier in the am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


What an unbelievable opener!!! What are you hunting a deer park??? You should be a guide

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## vtbowhntr

billhalljr said:


> My niece shot a hoss of an 8pt last night. 38lbs heavier than the "big" buck dad shot earlier in the am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Congratulations to your dad and niece both on opening day bucks also to all involved my hats off to you.


----------



## skippyturtle

My son's first deer ever opening evening. 135-6/8


----------



## skippyturtle

Congrats to all the other successful hunters. Way to get your neice on a deer Bill.


----------



## TheKingofKings

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Regohio

great Bucks!!! I had 2 Shooters go by this morning…at 59 yards they look a hard right!!! 

But it sure felt good watching them come my way!

For those keeping up…Yes one of them was "The Kong" So I won't be sleeping for a while!


----------



## TheKingofKings

Pics?


----------



## zjung

No bucks but saw plenty of doe today. My dad and I were each fortunate to take one. They're still hitting the beans hard around us. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tn10point

Just got back from Adams county. No bucks seen. But the corn and beans have already started coming down.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tn10point

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ManODeer

I didn't hunt at all today. It's so dry that you can't get into a stand without alerting every deer within three counties. It's like walking on crackers. I did get out and kill a doe yesterday at 9:10 a.m. Now that I'm focused on getting a buck, I'm going to wait for some rain and significant weather changes.


----------



## lutzweiser

"His rack says shoot me but his body is saying wait" Doesnt that sound like a killer 80's love song?


----------



## CarpCommander

Wouldn't hurt to let him have another year if you're positive he won't get whacked. No shame in murdering him this year either-that's a sweet rack with lotsa character! 

I gotta say though, your stand sticks out like a sore thumb. Skylined BAD. I woulda put it in that tree(s) to the far left....slung on the backside just to make sure I wasn't visible. Some deer don't care though. I've got farms where the deer don't leave the area no matter what, and others that spook as soon as you close the truck door.


----------



## hdrking2003

skippyturtle said:


> My son's first deer ever opening evening. 135-6/8


Congrats to you both skippy! Hell of a nice buck, especially for a first one!! He's spoiled now, lol.


----------



## Bkimbel42

lutzweiser said:


> View attachment 6259145
> 
> 
> View attachment 6259147
> 
> 
> "His rack says shoot me but his body is saying wait" Doesnt that sound like a killer 80's love song?


I couldn't pass! Not the size that would get me, but those chocolate horns are a weakness of mine! Great looking buck, when he's standing broadside at 25yds that'll be a tough one to pass! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

lutzweiser said:


> View attachment 6259145
> 
> 
> View attachment 6259147
> 
> 
> "His rack says shoot me but his body is saying wait" Doesnt that sound like a killer 80's love song?


Yeah, he wouldn’t be getting a pass if I were in that stand. Do what you want lutz, but I’d be glad to put my tag on that bruiser. I’ve also had the problem of neighbors killing the Bucks I’ve been after, so I am not as comfortable as others of letting a deer like that walk.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

Bkimbel42 said:


> I couldn't pass! Not the size that would get me, but those chocolate horns are a weakness of mine! Great looking buck, when he's standing broadside at 25yds that'll be a tough one to pass!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Oh no, im not saying he is getting a pass. If he comes in to bow range im definitely flinging an arrow in his direction


----------



## lutzweiser

hdrking2003 said:


> Yeah, he wouldn’t be getting a pass if I were in that stand. Do what you want lutz, but I’d be glad to put my tag on that bruiser. I’ve also had the problem of neighbors killing the Bucks I’ve been after, so I am not as comfortable as others of letting a deer like that walk.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ive had the same problem with bucks getting shot to. So he will NOT be getting a pass. I was just saying he looks like he could grow another year, maybe 2 if that were an option.


----------



## lutzweiser

CarpCommander said:


> Wouldn't hurt to let him have another year if you're positive he won't get whacked. No shame in murdering him this year either-that's a sweet rack with lotsa character!
> 
> *I gotta say though, your stand sticks out like a sore thumb. Skylined BAD.* I woulda put it in that tree(s) to the far left....slung on the backside just to make sure I wasn't visible. Some deer don't care though. I've got farms where the deer don't leave the area no matter what, and others that spook as soon as you close the truck door.



Yeah it does stick out. But that part of the woods is all mature oak trees so there really isnt much cover unless i go 50-60 feet up. But i have it positioned so that my back is facing the direction most of the deer come from. I actually cant think of a time that ive spooked a deer from that stand.


----------



## mtn3531

Tagged for later

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

A couple off of our Ohio farm. Be headed up there the last few days of Oct/ first week of Nov.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ManODeer

I had some pics of great bucks in July and early August, and ever since then it has been a ghost town. I don't know what's going on, unless it's as simple as them being on a food source somewhere off of the farm. I was thinking maybe EHD, but I never came across or smelled a dead deer. I was hoping maybe they'd show back up again once the velvet was off, but no such luck yet. Anyone else ever have this happen but end up with good results later in the season? Tell me lies, tell me sweet little lies!! :embara:


----------



## BowtechHunter65

The big boys around here don’t start showing up on cam until late Oct. There is so much to eat in the woods and fields right now.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

ManODeer said:


> I had some pics of great bucks in July and early August, and ever since then it has been a ghost town. I don't know what's going on, unless it's as simple as them being on a food source somewhere off of the farm. I was thinking maybe EHD, but I never came across or smelled a dead deer. I was hoping maybe they'd show back up again once the velvet was off, but no such luck yet. Anyone else ever have this happen but end up with good results later in the season? Tell me lies, tell me sweet little lies!! :embara:


Happens every year. Buckle up and be ready come November 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## whitetail3131

ManODeer said:


> I had some pics of great bucks in July and early August, and ever since then it has been a ghost town. I don't know what's going on, unless it's as simple as them being on a food source somewhere off of the farm. I was thinking maybe EHD, but I never came across or smelled a dead deer. I was hoping maybe they'd show back up again once the velvet was off, but no such luck yet. Anyone else ever have this happen but end up with good results later in the season? Tell me lies, tell me sweet little lies!! :embara:


Our farm in pike county is this exact way years ago we would have giants all year now the last 7-8 years they only show on camera once or twice during the summer then around the 3rd week of October they show up in full force seems like they are more in the corn fields or on some other food source I don't even get worried about it now I know that they will be there like I said 3rd week but really Halloween is the exciting time can't wait for November 10 I don't even bother going out any earlier anymore


----------



## CarpCommander

mtn3531 said:


> A couple off of our Ohio farm. Be headed up there the last few days of Oct/ first week of Nov.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I like your OH farm...dayum. Some studs there? 

What part of the state are you hunting outta curiosity?


----------



## mtn3531

CarpCommander said:


> I like your OH farm...dayum. Some studs there?
> 
> What part of the state are you hunting outta curiosity?


SW. Thing is, that time of year those bucks could be miles away and a different group can be running around. We take our chances, right? Lol

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkimbel42

ManODeer said:


> I had some pics of great bucks in July and early August, and ever since then it has been a ghost town. I don't know what's going on, unless it's as simple as them being on a food source somewhere off of the farm. I was thinking maybe EHD, but I never came across or smelled a dead deer. I was hoping maybe they'd show back up again once the velvet was off, but no such luck yet. Anyone else ever have this happen but end up with good results later in the season? Tell me lies, tell me sweet little lies!! :embara:


If you've got does on your property and I mean a good size herd of does still showing up, you should be fine. My property is and always has been that way. It seems July I get real good bucks in bachelor groups showing up to spring food plots, then they disappear from August to the beginning of October. With out fail though, mid October scrapes and rubs start showing up and the big boys come back and usually late October is a great time to hunt. Sounds like your in the same boat so don't worry too much yet and good luck! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gus1934

This year will be my first year in Ohio hunting. Some buddies and I are heading up there to the Vinton/Athens county area. We are looking at hunting Wayne, Vinton Furnace, and Zaleski from 3 Nov to 13 Nov. Not knowing the area, we kind are kind of winging it......Anyone have any advice on what we might expect weather and hunting wise?? Not asking to point out the deer lol.....We all have the feeling it is going to be better than Florida hunting period!!!! Thanks in advance!


----------



## hdrking2003

Gus1934 said:


> This year will be my first year in Ohio hunting. Some buddies and I are heading up there to the Vinton/Athens county area. We are looking at hunting Wayne, Vinton Furnace, and Zaleski from 3 Nov to 13 Nov. Not knowing the area, we kind are kind of winging it......Anyone have any advice on what we might expect weather and hunting wise?? Not asking to point out the deer lol.....We all have the feeling it is going to be better than Florida hunting period!!!! Thanks in advance!


Be ready for anything from 75 and sunny like its early/mid September to 20’s/30’s and snow like it’s late December......and this is no joke, seen that spread more than a couple times during the rut. Welcome to Ohio!! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gus1934

Haaaaaaaaa.....it kinda figures. Hows it looking for the rut to fire off?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckbadger

lutzweiser said:


> View attachment 6259145
> 
> 
> View attachment 6259147
> 
> 
> "His rack says shoot me but his body is saying wait" Doesnt that sound like a killer 80's love song?


Good to see some are making it, as I know the EHD is pretty bad in areas of PA that actually border Negley. Was told yesterday they found 4 in the Little Beaver Creek close where it flows into Ohio, which I believe is Negley? Regardless still need a heavy frost to protect the rest that made it, hopefully soon?


----------



## murphy31

Good opening weeked trip for us. 4 guys 2 does and 2 nice bucks!


----------



## cjcg7980

Did a work weekend on our property in Meigs this past weekend mowing,trimming,cutting shooting lanes etc. we do this every year and to be honest most years we don't jump many deer or even see many riding around in the evenings. However this may be a fluke or the fact that there was a little cold front but we saw more deer then I can ever remember seeing on our work days. Didn't see any big bucks but jumped a few small eights and fork horns. But we saw a ton of deer around our area in the evenings. I left very encouraged this year. Come on November


----------



## ManODeer

Bkimbel42 said:


> If you've got does on your property and I mean a good size herd of does still showing up, you should be fine. My property is and always has been that way. It seems July I get real good bucks in bachelor groups showing up to spring food plots, then they disappear from August to the beginning of October. With out fail though, mid October scrapes and rubs start showing up and the big boys come back and usually late October is a great time to hunt. Sounds like your in the same boat so don't worry too much yet and good luck!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I'm not terribly worried, other than this being the only year in the last five that this has happened. That said, it has been unseasonably warm, and there's standing corn for miles in the area. A lot can change in a short window of time.


----------



## dper

Not sure if this has been posted yet 
http://wkbn.com/2017/09/25/odnr-disease-already-killed-hundreds-of-deer-in-youngstown-area/



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManODeer

dper said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet
> http://wkbn.com/2017/09/25/odnr-disease-already-killed-hundreds-of-deer-in-youngstown-area/
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


First chance for meaningful rain isn't until early next week. It comes with a cold front that's going to push the latest heatwave out of the area. Still no chance of frost, but rain and cooler temperatures will at least limit new midge hatches.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Whitetail Edge Early Season Ohio Hunt


----------



## hdrking2003

Good ol Ben Rising......one of the reasons that landowners in this general area hold out their hands for a big paycheck before saying yes to letting anyone hunt. Which, is their right tho, as landowners. KRO is another main reason, and one of the main reasons for the shortage of decent bucks in one of my areas. Their payed hunters took somewhere in the area of 30+ bucks from that area from last year. Pretty sure their motto is “Pillage the area for profit, then move on to other areas”. Then they preach the sermon online to make themselves feel better about what they’re doing. Classic!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

2 guys I know killed a couple of big bucks already.....173 and 190+



Tim


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> 2 guys I know killed a couple of big bucks already.....173 and 190+
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


Unfortunately, I am not one of those guys Tim


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Unfortunately, I am not one of those guys Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Me too clint....but we will be though.


Tim


----------



## IClark

A friend of ours has a friend that hunts near where I live and he took a really nice 14 point on Monday night.


----------



## Tim/OH

Im putting up my stands on sat....


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Less than a month and I will be on vacation for 18 days....Im ready for the rut.



Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Hopefully I can tag out before my vacation starts like last season lol...



Tim


----------



## mandrroofing

Next Wednesday should be a good day to be in the stand Temperature drop along with rising pressure 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gus1934

Are you guys seeing any cruizing or pre rut activity?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

Planning on being in the stand next thursday friday and saturday


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> Me too clint....but we will be though.
> 
> 
> Tim


I'd like to think that I will get a buck like that eventually. One of these days!! Lol


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> Im putting up my stands on sat....
> 
> 
> Tim


Bout time!!!! Lol



Gus1934 said:


> Are you guys seeing any cruizing or pre rut activity?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


At the beginning of October????? Not so much......Unless you mean a rub or scrape appearing here or there......then yes, a little.


----------



## Gus1934

hdrking2003 said:


> Bout time!!!! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> At the beginning of October????? Not so much......Unless you mean a rub or scrape appearing here or there......then yes, a little.


Lol....where I live Rut has come and gone.....

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Gus1934 said:


> Lol....where I live Rut has come and gone.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


For whitetail? Summer time rut? Seems weird.


----------



## Gus1934

North East Florida mid to.late sept ruts

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## glassguy2511

I am seeing scrapes EVERYWHERE in southern Ohio. New rubs are popping up here and there as well. The cool down last week got everything moving. We just need it to stay cool and stop getting hot again.

Hopefully the forecast doesnt keep changing. It shows a cool down at the end of next week but then as we get closer it changes to warmer high temps 

We need days in the low 30s and highs in the mid to upper 60s. This warm weather is ridiculous.


----------



## chaded

Tim/OH said:


> Im putting up my stands on sat....
> 
> 
> Tim


Im hoping to put mine up next week sometime.


----------



## Hower08

I guess I'll kill that 220 I've been watching since last sat tomorrow night just so I can get on board with everyone


----------



## flinginairos

Headed over to hunt our new place this weekend and get some work done. Gonna be warm so don't have high hopes but I'm looking forward to check the cams that have been soaking for a month! Rut will be here before we know it!


----------



## finelyshedded

So far I've seen pics of two different sets of locked up dead bucks. All four were mature. Crazy!!!

Congrats to everyone whose killed a deer so far.


----------



## mandrroofing

Whats everyones "Magic " week in nov?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## vtbowhntr

finelyshedded said:


> So far I've seen pics of two different sets of locked up dead bucks. All four were mature. Crazy!!!
> 
> Congrats to everyone whose killed a deer so far.


A guy I know killed a buck on Monday that had a broken G2 and G1 and a couple good open cuts on his face and neck.


----------



## skippyturtle

Tim/OH said:


> 2 guys I know killed a couple of big bucks already.....173 and 190+
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


The Eskers?


----------



## ohiobuck74

No rubs, no scrapes here in central ohio

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

I haven't seen any in Knox either.




ohiobuck74 said:


> No rubs, no scrapes here in central ohio
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkimbel42

New scrapes this weekend in stark county, nothing major, but looks like some young bucks are gearing up 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Deer92

My woods have died in the last 3 days....Haven't seen my big 8 I was chasing since the friday before opener and does and small bucks are only about every other day in the plots. Alot of guys were starting to get into fields here in clinton but with this rain it will stop them for a couple. Hope the 300 acres of corn is gona in back of me within the next 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## finelyshedded

skippyturtle said:


> The Eskers?


I saw that Scott Esker killed another giant. Not sure when but heard 218" NT and weighed 310 on the hoof. Great mass BTW.


----------



## Tim/OH

chaded said:


> Im hoping to put mine up next week sometime.


 Since I’m putting the stands up this weekend, will probably hunt next weekend...good luck this season bro.


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

mandrroofing said:


> Whats everyones "Magic " week in nov?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


 Usually second week of November my woods are on fire...I will be in the stand everyday during the second and third week of November 


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

skippyturtle said:


> The Eskers?


 No sir...


Tim


----------



## RickMcMaken

ohiobuck74 said:


> No rubs, no scrapes here in central ohio
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I haven't seen much activity yet either. Some younger bucks moving regularly but the big guys are only showing up on camera early morning. 







I did find this near one of my stands. Though
Champaign county OH.


----------



## ManODeer

I hunted this evening right after the rain blew through and only saw a scrappy 6-point. Pulled two camera cards and there were no mature bucks on either of them. That's not entirely unusual for this particular spot in early October, but still disappointing. One of the cameras is over an annual primary scrape, but it hasn't been opened up yet.

I won't be back out until next week when the weather changes.


----------



## freeridejohnny

Spent the past few days in central oh. Minimal rubs, saw a couple. Saw a batchlor group of 1.5/2.5 yr old still hanging. One group of does had a 3.5 yr old buck with them. Diddent seem to be tending them though. It is warm

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## tdurb1327

I was out yesterday evening hoping for a lot of activity after the rain but only had a couple young bucks come through. Trying to get a doe for the freezer first. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

The bucks in my area (Delaware & knox) are still in bachelor groups but i have a lot of sparring on the cameras - sometimes for as long as 5-7 minutes.


----------



## bmwlife1976

Sat all morning in Ross county. Seen 0 deer. 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## finelyshedded

finelyshedded said:


> I saw that Scott Esker killed another giant. Not sure when but heard 218" NT and weighed 310 on the hoof. Great mass BTW.


Just got word of the official greenscore from a good friend of the official scorer. Scored 221 with an unbelievable measurement of 51.5 total mass! Nice dark heavy rack too! Y'all see it soon I'm sure.


----------



## hdrking2003

finelyshedded said:


> Just got word of the official greenscore from a good friend of the official scorer. Scored 221 with an unbelievable measurement of 51.5 total mass! Nice dark heavy rack too! Y'all see it soon I'm sure.


Did their scouting helicopter assist in the transport to the scorer? I don't think there are any rules against this, us common folk was just wonderin.:thumbs_do


----------



## finelyshedded

hdrking2003 said:


> Did their scouting helicopter assist in the transport to the scorer? I don't think there are any rules against this, us common folk was just wonderin.:thumbs_do



LMAO, could have?!?! Just passing along the info.


----------



## Tim/OH

Put the stands up finally....


Tim


----------



## Bywayofthearrow

glassguy2511 said:


> I am seeing scrapes EVERYWHERE in southern Ohio. New rubs are popping up here and there as well. The cool down last week got everything moving. We just need it to stay cool and stop getting hot again.
> 
> Hopefully the forecast doesnt keep changing. It shows a cool down at the end of next week but then as we get closer it changes to warmer high temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need days in the low 30s and highs in the mid to upper 60s. This warm weather is ridiculous.


Same as every other year. Early Oct always gets hot!


----------



## Regohio

Not much today fellers! I think all the bucks went to a pool party??? It was crazy hot for October??? (Can you believe 46 degrees opening morning??? Probably 86 degrees now!)

Well I had 750 pics on just 2 cameras…mostly small does and punks…also had a big bodied ten point with thin rack no mass??? 

Where is King Kong and his running buddy??? (Currently known as: Running Buddy)

It better get cooler by next Friday Morning!!! I'm giving my spots a week off for Rest!


----------



## TheKingofKings

Praying for a cool November.


----------



## Regohio

TheKingofKings said:


> Praying for a cool November.


I just looked at next 2 weeks…HOT…HOT…Hot!!! 

It looks the same…High 75 + Low 60 

How could the first 2 days of Season be so awesome???


----------



## Bkimbel42

Regohio said:


> I just looked at next 2 weeks…HOT…HOT…Hot!!!
> 
> It looks the same…High 75 + Low 60
> 
> How could the first 2 days of Season be so awesome???


Huh? After this rain coming through, cold front is hitting Thursday! Low 40s and high 60s! For at least a week! At least for stark county based on what I'm seeing. I'm gearing up for it! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKingofKings

Everything I saw next weekend was mid 70's for highs??


----------



## hdrking2003

Was too hot for me to be out in a stand today fellas, so I decided to take a friend up on an offer that he gave me earlier in the week. Go Bucks!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Nice choice!
I haven't made it out yet this year, and doesn't look like I'll make it out this week.
Hope you guys save some for me.




hdrking2003 said:


> Was too hot for me to be out in a stand today fellas, so I decided to take a friend up on an offer that he gave me earlier in the week. Go Bucks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jk918

We need opening weekend temps backs 10 day 75+


----------



## Gus1934

jk918 said:


> We need opening weekend temps backs 10 day 75+


I camt wait to get up there.....even if it is 75deg. Its been over 90 here lol! Hell Ill be hapoy to.just sit in the stand and not sweat a gallon out!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

One of our buddies missed a big ten on Friday evening. Misjudged the yardage and shot right under him. Other than that just a lot of small bucks and some does. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

The older I get the more I hate putting up tree stands lol...its just the work behind it.


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

All this rain help wash away whatever scent that I might have left in woods when I put my stands up yesterday...


Tim


----------



## AthensShooter36

Tim/OH said:


> All this rain help wash away whatever scent that I might have left in woods when I put my stands up yesterday...
> 
> 
> Tim


Yeah... very true and Tim I always look for huntin season but I dispise hanging stands wish they could hang them self’s 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

AthensShooter36 said:


> Yeah... very true and Tim I always look for huntin season but I dispise hanging stands wish they could hang them self’s
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I know right lol...


Tim


----------



## ManODeer

I hunted this evening, but didn’t see a single deer. Pulled four camera cards and very little activity and zero mature bucks. This warm front needs to roll out of here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

5 big buck found dead at Beaver Creek State Park this week. EHD is getting out of hand.


----------



## ManODeer

Someone had some success in Ohio, despite the warm temperatures. I don't know any of the details, but it came across my Twitter feed and then I found this on Facebook. He's from St. Clairsville, but I'm not sure where the deer was taken. What a bruiser!


----------



## Tiggie_00

That's awesome... Nice one!

I have Thursday and Sunday mornings marked as my next hunts. No since in burning things out in this heat


----------



## TheKingofKings

1/3 of the way through October....time is going by pretty steady.


----------



## mtn3531

I'm hoping the weather turns at the end of the month to what we're having here now. Upper 20s low 30s at night, mid 50s for the highs. Fingers crossed. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bo Dangles

1st sit of the season . Couldn’t take it anymore....stark county.


----------



## tdurb1327

lutzweiser said:


> 5 big buck found dead at Beaver Creek State Park this week. EHD is getting out of hand.


Do you have the link to the story? I live in Columbiana County and hunt mostly in Highlandtown 


Bowtech Experience 70#, Bee Stinger, CBE, QAD, Carbon Express 320 
Ten Point Wicked Ridge Invader 
Ten Point Wicked Ridge Warrior


----------



## TheKingofKings

Goodluck.


----------



## JakeZ7

tdurb1327 said:


> Do you have the link to the story? I live in Columbiana County and hunt mostly in Highlandtown
> 
> 
> Bowtech Experience 70#, Bee Stinger, CBE, QAD, Carbon Express 320
> Ten Point Wicked Ridge Invader
> Ten Point Wicked Ridge Warrior


Me too. Haven't found any dead and I've been looking.


----------



## Tiggie_00

I am SE just above Cincinnati and all the deer look fat and healthy here..


----------



## CarpCommander

hdrking2003 said:


> Good ol Ben Rising......one of the reasons that landowners in this general area hold out their hands for a big paycheck before saying yes to letting anyone hunt. Which, is their right tho, as landowners. KRO is another main reason, and one of the main reasons for the shortage of decent bucks in one of my areas. Their payed hunters took somewhere in the area of 30+ bucks from that area from last year. Pretty sure their motto is “Pillage the area for profit, then move on to other areas”. Then they preach the sermon online to make themselves feel better about what they’re doing. Classic!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What/who is KRO?


----------



## hdrking2003

CarpCommander said:


> What/who is KRO?


Kokosing River Outfitters


----------



## lutzweiser

JakeZ7 said:


> Me too. Haven't found any dead and I've been looking.


----------



## BBD1984

I'm guessing tonight would be a good night to be out.... Seems like everything's turning plus it's cool out. Hopefully by me not being able to hunt yet my Woods will be a sanctuary when I do 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## skippyturtle

The buck I am after has disappeared from cams. I suspect it is due to some people who also hunt the area but they do not hunt smart. They hunt no matter the wind direction and they hunt the mornings even though they have to walk through the crops and thicket the deer are in at night. Many pics showed where and when the deer were there and I advised them to not hunt the mornings. Well no pics of the 3 biggest bucks after the first night of season. Same thing they did last year so I moved a stand several hundred yards to get back in the action.


----------



## escapeVelocity

I've had a couple little bucks fighting on camera and a scrape line that seems active. I'm about 45 minutes east of Columbus. I've been waiting for cool weather as well.

So many doe on camera but not many bucks. This was typical of last year as well, with no substantial antlers until November. I think the beginning of the week will bring cool low temps and should make for a decent hunt in the mornings. 

I'm setup near a white oak dropping acorns in deep woods near thick brush and a bedding area. I can feel it...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Anyone in their stand this evening....? starting to feel a little rutty out

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkimbel42

I sat this morning sure felt like it! Monday-wednesday is looking pretty "rutty", weather wise, next week! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## skippyturtle

I went scouting some new spots today. Found some ok deer spots but also managed to locate a great area for turkey.


----------



## The Phantom

*Knox county doe down*

Finally made it out today.
Took off work at 2 and made a couple stops on the way home.
Got home and shot broadheads to verify tune.
Spooked a couple does on the way to the stand.
Was in the stand at 5:30 PM.
Had a doe on the ground at 7:00 PM.
The Wac'em shredded the heart.
She went 8 yards after the shot.
First time I've gotten a deer on the first sit of the season.
Hope the rest of the season will be a success.


----------



## hdrking2003

The Phantom said:


> Finally made it out today.
> Took off work at 2 and made a couple stops on the way home.
> Got home and shot broadheads to verify tune.
> Spooked a couple does on the way to the stand.
> Was in the stand at 5:30 PM.
> Had a doe on the ground at 7:00 PM.
> The Wac'em shredded the heart.
> She went 8 yards after the shot.
> First time I've gotten a deer on the first sit of the season.
> Hope the rest of the season will be a success.


Congrats Phantom, good to see you had a successful start to your season as well! Were you in Knox today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Yep. Between Mt Vernon and Utica.
Forgot to say it was a 25 yard shot.


----------



## hdrking2003

[emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

I think we should lay off doe and bucks under 3yrs old since we have EHD in Ohio this year. We need to think about the future deer hurd.


----------



## hdrking2003

Tiggie_00 said:


> I think we should lay off doe and bucks under 3yrs old since we have EHD in Ohio this year. We need to think about the future deer hurd.


Yeah Tiggie, and opinions are like a......well I think we all know how that phrase ends. To each their own.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

Got my stands up today and might go out Saturday.


----------



## mtn3531

The Phantom said:


> Finally made it out today.
> Took off work at 2 and made a couple stops on the way home.
> Got home and shot broadheads to verify tune.
> Spooked a couple does on the way to the stand.
> Was in the stand at 5:30 PM.
> Had a doe on the ground at 7:00 PM.
> The Wac'em shredded the heart.
> She went 8 yards after the shot.
> First time I've gotten a deer on the first sit of the season.
> Hope the rest of the season will be a success.


Congrats. Those Wac'Ems are deadly on critters. 3 blade or 4? Hope to put mine to use in a couple of weeks.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

Tiggie_00 said:


> I think we should lay off doe and bucks under 3yrs old since we have EHD in Ohio this year. We need to think about the future deer hurd.


 You have pockets of EHD, not a statewide outbreak. DNR would put out an official statement if it were that severe. Winter kill in my deer area in Idaho wiped out 90%+ of yearling deer. You are still in good shape considering. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

I could harvest a mature doe or young buck every single day. There is no sport in it. Shooting a 160+?? Try it.. It's a different animal.  Never shot a doe or a Buck under 128" and ain't about to start.



hdrking2003 said:


> Yeah Tiggie, and opinions are like a......well I think we all know how that phrase ends. To each their own.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trickytross

Cool. Your tag. Your choice. 

Too much research and own observations that show adequate doe harvest is beneficial. But, that’s what I have witnessed on my properties with my tags. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gus1934

Tiggie_00 said:


> I could harvest a mature doe or young buck every single day. There is no sport in it. Shooting a 160+?? Try it.. It's a different animal.  Never shot a doe or a Buck under 128" and ain't about to start.


I wish I had that choice!! Where I live a 128 would be a record! And for does.....if youre lucky enough to not have one looking in the trees when she walks in than you better be a damn good.shot with a bow.....90 to 110lb does dont give you a good kill zone!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## hoytman09

Hunted last night and had a little buck pushing 2 doe in circles for about 20 mins. He wouldn’t leave them alone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Tiggie_00 said:


> I could harvest a mature doe or young buck every single day. There is no sport in it. Shooting a 160+?? Try it.. It's a different animal. [emoji6] Never shot a doe or a Buck under 128" and ain't about to start.


If we could all be as cool as Tiggie!!!!


Well you keep chasing those tv hunters, and I’ll keep filling my freezer for my family.[emoji106]. Also, to say that a love struck big bruiser buck is harder to kill than a mature nanny doe is ridiculous. Those big boys are just harder to find, not kill. Those big nanny’s who are on edge from being chased by every horny buck in the woods are still every bit as hard to kill, if not more so, and they are still a trophy to lots of us. Plus they taste way better. As I have said before, I don’t shoot Lil bucks, babies, or mamas with babies......but a single nanny in range? Yeah, she will get my best shot. That will NEVER change. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulian82

hdrking2003 said:


> If we could all be as cool as Tiggie!!!!
> 
> 
> Well you keep chasing those tv hunters, and I’ll keep filling my freezer for my family.[emoji106]. Also, to say that a love struck big bruiser buck is harder to kill than a mature nanny doe is ridiculous. Those big boys are just harder to find, not kill. Those big nanny’s who are on edge from being chased by every horny buck in the woods are still every bit as hard to kill, if not more so, and they are still a trophy to lots of us. Plus they taste way better. As I have said before, I don’t shoot Lil bucks, babies, or mamas with babies......but a single nanny in range? Yeah, she will get my best shot. That will NEVER change.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


[emoji106] [emoji106] 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

3 blade 1 1/4 inch cross bow blade. A little bigger cut than the regular blade (1 1/32 inch according to their web site).



mtn3531 said:


> Congrats. Those Wac'Ems are deadly on critters. 3 blade or 4? Hope to put mine to use in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

That's a good place to hunt.
I've been known to hunt four or five days at two different locations (Knox and Licking counties) and not see a thing.
I need to get at least three this year, one for us, one to split with one daughter, and one for my daughter and son-in-law.
Can't take three bucks!



Tiggie_00 said:


> I could harvest a mature doe or young buck every single day. There is no sport in it. Shooting a 160+?? Try it.. It's a different animal.  Never shot a doe or a Buck under 128" and ain't about to start.


----------



## ohiobucks

Tiggie_00 said:


> I could harvest a mature doe or young buck every single day. There is no sport in it. Shooting a 160+?? Try it.. It's a different animal.  Never shot a doe or a Buck under 128" and ain't about to start.


I bet you're a load of fun at a party...


----------



## eliteman26

Nice deer!


----------



## irishhacker

And the true colors, that most of us already could see, are finally on display for all..


----------



## Tim/OH

ohiobucks said:


> I bet you're a load of fun at a party...


 LOL.....


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Tiggie is my hero....



Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

The Phantom said:


> Finally made it out today.
> Took off work at 2 and made a couple stops on the way home.
> Got home and shot broadheads to verify tune.
> Spooked a couple does on the way to the stand.
> Was in the stand at 5:30 PM.
> Had a doe on the ground at 7:00 PM.
> The Wac'em shredded the heart.
> She went 8 yards after the shot.
> First time I've gotten a deer on the first sit of the season.
> Hope the rest of the season will be a success.


 Congrats on the doe sir...


Tim


----------



## Bkimbel42

hdrking2003 said:


> If we could all be as cool as Tiggie!!!!
> 
> 
> Well you keep chasing those tv hunters, and I’ll keep filling my freezer for my family.[emoji106]. Also, to say that a love struck big bruiser buck is harder to kill than a mature nanny doe is ridiculous. Those big boys are just harder to find, not kill. Those big nanny’s who are on edge from being chased by every horny buck in the woods are still every bit as hard to kill, if not more so, and they are still a trophy to lots of us. Plus they taste way better. As I have said before, I don’t shoot Lil bucks, babies, or mamas with babies......but a single nanny in range? Yeah, she will get my best shot. That will NEVER change.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Couldn't have put it better!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nate W

Tiggie_00 said:


> I could harvest a mature doe or young buck every single day. There is no sport in it. Shooting a 160+?? Try it.. It's a different animal.  Never shot a doe or a Buck under 128" and ain't about to start.


You just nailed the lost art of sounding like an arrogant pick, good job. You and this long running thread can kiss my arse.


----------



## skippyturtle

The Phantom said:


> Finally made it out today.
> Took off work at 2 and made a couple stops on the way home.
> Got home and shot broadheads to verify tune.
> Spooked a couple does on the way to the stand.
> Was in the stand at 5:30 PM.
> Had a doe on the ground at 7:00 PM.
> The Wac'em shredded the heart.
> She went 8 yards after the shot.
> First time I've gotten a deer on the first sit of the season.
> Hope the rest of the season will be a success.


Congrats!


----------



## Hower08

I do believe all the bickering has me in the mood to let the air out of a doe tonight. Many I'll be lucky enough to have one in range


----------



## hdrking2003

Hower08 said:


> I do believe all the bickering has me in the mood to let the air out of a doe tonight. Many I'll be lucky enough to have one in range


Good luck tonight Hower!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Doe

Just worked out a deal with a friend of mine in NE Ohio (Garrettsville area) and he's invited me to hunt his land (he's not a hunter, and has no one hunting his land). I sent him off one of my trail cameras to hopefully capture some pics before I get there, since I won't be able to scout before then (planning to hunt the 1st week of Nov). 

Not sure what to expect, but will update this thread with what I see!

Good luck to all!

John


----------



## Hower08

John doe garettsville isn't too far from me if youd like id be more than willing to hunt it a few times to help figure out the deer for ya!


----------



## Regohio

I guess I'm missing something? I've known Tiggie and his Father a couple years. They are both great hunters and first class guys! He does this thread every year so we BUCKEYES have a place to get together and post what is going on. He isn't telling you guys what to do just saying what he prefers to do. I hope we can go back to what this thread is all about.

So…this morning sucked for me…one Doe was it! Maybe cold weather next week will change things! Have a great year fellas!


----------



## escapeVelocity

8 doe under the stand this morning. I kept waiting for antlers to check them out, but no luck. 
I'm to the point of the year I'm apprehensive to shoot a doe and disturb the area. We still have meat, so no point taking one just yet. 
I have seen a couple little scrapes which is new since about 5 days ago. The lows drop this week so might see a little action!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Sorry regohio but he doesn’t do this thread every yr.....


Tim


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> Sorry regohio but he doesn’t do this thread every yr.....
> 
> 
> Tim


X2......to say it politely, he “commandeered” this thread from another member last year, and that member was actually the one that started this thread for fellow Buckeyes every year. But yes, getting back to talking about our hunting season, and the upcoming rut, would be good for us all. 

Ps.......Giving suggestions is fine, but telling others how they should legally hunt is disrespectful and a waste of your breath. SAVE IT!


----------



## Regohio

I think this is his 2nd or 3rd year…Maybe my memory is failing…but he always treated me good. He posts great pictures and good updates!


----------



## Regohio

hdrking2003 said:


> X2......to say it politely, he “commandeered” this thread from another member last year, and that member was actually the one that started this thread for fellow Buckeyes every year. But yes, getting back to talking about our hunting season, and the upcoming rut, would be good for us all.
> 
> Ps.......Giving suggestions is fine, but telling others how they should legally hunt is disrespectful and a waste of your breath. SAVE IT!



I agree we should all hunt the way we wish to.


----------



## jager69

Yes, hunt the way you wish as long as it's legal! Telling a guy that shared his success that "I could do that everyday, there's no sport in that" is ridiculous at best!!


----------



## Hower08

Well no deer tonight. Perfect wind sitting in an Oak stand that is producing and no deer show up. Oh well was a nice night to be out though


----------



## Bkimbel42

hdrking2003 said:


> X2......to say it politely, he “commandeered” this thread from another member last year, and that member was actually the one that started this thread for fellow Buckeyes every year. But yes, getting back to talking about our hunting season, and the upcoming rut, would be good for us all.
> 
> Ps.......Giving suggestions is fine, but telling others how they should legally hunt is disrespectful and a waste of your breath. SAVE IT!





Regohio said:


> I guess I'm missing something? I've known Tiggie and his Father a couple years. They are both great hunters and first class guys! He does this thread every year so we BUCKEYES have a place to get together and post what is going on. He isn't telling you guys what to do just saying what he prefers to do. I hope we can go back to what this thread is all about.
> 
> So…this morning sucked for me…one Doe was it! Maybe cold weather next week will change things! Have a great year fellas!


Yes he just took it over last year, and it's been a lot of drama since, just my view. But yeah back to the rut!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkimbel42

hdrking2003 said:


> X2......to say it politely, he “commandeered” this thread from another member last year, and that member was actually the one that started this thread for fellow Buckeyes every year. But yes, getting back to talking about our hunting season, and the upcoming rut, would be good for us all.
> 
> Ps.......Giving suggestions is fine, but telling others how they should legally hunt is disrespectful and a waste of your breath. SAVE IT!


Thanks for clearing that up and it back on track hrdking2003. 

Anyone else pumped for this 15 degree Temp. drop Monday morning?! Hope it gets things jump started 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## zjung

Bkimbel42 said:


> Thanks for clearing that up and it back on track hrdking2003.
> 
> Anyone else pumped for this 15 degree Temp. drop Monday morning?! Hope it gets things jump started
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Starting to see some scrapes in Wayne and Homes county. Hoping the cold weather Monday gets them moving. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkimbel42

zjung said:


> Starting to see some scrapes in Wayne and Homes county. Hoping the cold weather Monday gets them moving.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Same here in stark county! Best of luck to ya. I know this slow, warm start has got me itching for some action bad

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## zjung

Bkimbel42 said:


> Same here in stark county! Best of luck to ya. I know this slow, warm start has got me itching for some action bad
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


You too man. Its been slow this last week. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Tiggie_00 said:


> I could harvest a mature doe or young buck every single day. There is no sport in it. Shooting a 160+?? Try it.. It's a different animal.  Never shot a doe or a Buck under 128" and ain't about to start.


Well tiggie it looks as though your true colors are out..
Why would you start a thread like this if you know the masses will never live up to your standards?
Arrogance and ignorance at its finest


----------



## ohiobuck74

Anybody out this morning?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkimbel42

ohiobuck74 said:


> Anybody out this morning?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yep beautiful morning, love the cool early morning sitting in the fog! Its getting warm quick though! Had a group of does cruise thru and a lone button buck so far.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobuck74

Nothing here but birds n squirrels









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobuck74

Not quite sure why i can't rotate that picture?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

Lot of deer action for me on the evening of Oct. 12. Took a doe at 12 yards. Had 10 deer just milling around me. Had a spike put his nose on my ladder stand.


----------



## bmwlife1976

Regohio said:


> I guess I'm missing something? I've known Tiggie and his Father a couple years. They are both great hunters and first class guys! He does this thread every year so we BUCKEYES have a place to get together and post what is going on. He isn't telling you guys what to do just saying what he prefers to do. I hope we can go back to what this thread is all about.
> 
> So…this morning sucked for me…one Doe was it! Maybe cold weather next week will change things! Have a great year fellas!


Agree 100%

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## cjcg7980

I live in plant city Florida and I have a lease in neighs. I have a covert wireless camera over some corn and have had pretty minimal activity the last two weeks. Then last night from 7:00 pm to 12:00 am I had 9 different bucks show up. What in the world got them moving I have no idea. This is an old boy that showed up just before dark


----------



## cjcg7980

Meigs sorry


----------



## CarpCommander

cjcg7980 said:


> I live in plant city Florida and I have a lease in neighs. I have a covert wireless camera over some corn and have had pretty minimal activity the last two weeks. Then last night from 7:00 pm to 12:00 am I had 9 different bucks show up. What in the world got them moving I have no idea. This is an old boy that showed up just before dark


Holy korn pile! Is that like 1500lbs of chow? Lol.

(I bait some in late season too, so it's not a slam-that just looks like a mountain of korn)


----------



## Gus1934

cjcg7980 said:


> I live in plant city Florida and I have a lease in neighs. I have a covert wireless camera over some corn and have had pretty minimal activity the last two weeks. Then last night from 7:00 pm to 12:00 am I had 9 different bucks show up. What in the world got them moving I have no idea. This is an old boy that showed up just before dark


I live in jacksonville. Going up for the first time this year. Public land of course. I hoping its worth it!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Regohio

It sure was a beautiful morning! I saw a 2yr old 6 Point who walked past about 730…then the normal squirrel parade! Can't wait for the cold weather next week!!! I walked about a mile on the way out…never saw one Scrape or Rub…That should start soon. Dang that Hot Weather!


----------



## comer44883

I also saw a young 6. And 4 tiny does at About 8 o'clock. Happened across this on the way back. Had a line of about 5 of them. The shavings were still moist. I'm in Crawford county btw....









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cjcg7980

Ha carpcommander my brother dumped a whole loader bucket of corn on accident but it was in such a good area that we just stuck a camera on it. Fear is rain will spoil it all


----------



## Tiggie_00

Waiting on Mondays cold front, Nw wind should be good


----------



## Bkimbel42

Tiggie_00 said:


> Waiting on Mondays cold front, Nw wind should be good


Yes sir! Monday and that cold weather can't come soon enough, too bad it's only gonna last a few days then back to 70's . 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Trying to decide if I should call off tomorrow!


----------



## chief razor

The Phantom said:


> Trying to decide if I should call off tomorrow!


Ive been sitting here thinking the same thing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntingfishing

Saw a rub line with one tree being pretty tore up today. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkimbel42

Taking off tomorrow to hunt in hopes of seeing a buck cruising a scrape line I'm hunting, temp drop is just to good to not be in tge woods. Really excited for the last week of October and how the weather is looking though.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## rut sniper

Bkimbel42 said:


> Taking off tomorrow to hunt in hopes of seeing a buck cruising a scrape line I'm hunting, temp drop is just to good to not be in tge woods. Really excited for the last week of October and how the weather is looking though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171015/13b7169c24d80a4a50850c8606c0466f.jpg[/IMG
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
> 
> Perfect timing. My first set of vacation starts the 29th


----------



## TheKingofKings

Looking better. This warm weather sucks.


----------



## stillern

Saw first rubs today. Some primary scrapes opening up and heard a long drawn grunt this am.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Called off for tomorrow. Headed to Licking county in the morning. Not sure how long I'll be out but it should be fun.


----------



## chaded

I am planning on going out tomorrow afternoon. I havent been seeing anything for rubs or scrapes yet. The bucks on my recent trail camera pictures are still nocturnal. I have been seeing a lot of does by my stands throughout the day so i am hoping to catch a nice buck coming through when rut kicks off.


----------



## irishhacker

Regohio said:


> I guess I'm missing something? I've known Tiggie and his Father a couple years. They are both great hunters and first class guys! He does this thread every year so we BUCKEYES have a place to get together and post what is going on. He isn't telling you guys what to do just saying what he prefers to do. I hope we can go back to what this thread is all about.
> 
> So…this morning sucked for me…one Doe was it! Maybe cold weather next week will change things! Have a great year fellas!


NO, he HIGHJACKED the thread starting last year.... and its been full of drama ever since


----------



## BBD1984

For those of you that are going to watch the sun come up this morning.... I'm VERY envious.... looking to be a beautiful day to be 20ft up

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeZ7

lutzweiser said:


> View attachment 6268343


I saw that picture floating around several weeks ago over on the Ohio outdoors forum. EHD must keep to pockets, cuz I'm right in the "hot zone"on the border of columbiana and Jefferson county, and I'm not finding any dead. I've had friends find them not far north, and not far south of me though.


----------



## TheKingofKings

Good luck today and tomorrow.


----------



## JakeZ7

BBD1984 said:


> For those of you that are going to watch the sun come up this morning.... I'm VERY envious.... looking to be a beautiful day to be 20ft up
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


X2. I'll get out this afternoon and that'll be it until my vacation starts on the 30th.


----------



## Gus1934

JakeZ7 said:


> X2. I'll get out this afternoon and that'll be it until my vacation starts on the 30th.


What are your thoughts on rut time tables? Im hoping we picked the right week to come up. Nov 3rd to 12th. Hoping it goes cold weather and horned up bucks!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## flinginairos

cjcg7980 said:


> I live in plant city Florida and I have a lease in neighs. I have a covert wireless camera over some corn and have had pretty minimal activity the last two weeks. Then last night from 7:00 pm to 12:00 am I had 9 different bucks show up. What in the world got them moving I have no idea. This is an old boy that showed up just before dark


That's funny you said that, I have a cell cam over there right now too and I got two shooter bucks same time as you! My good buddy in another area saw the same thing. Something def had them moving that evening!


----------



## BBD1984

Gus1934 said:


> What are your thoughts on rut time tables? Im hoping we picked the right week to come up. Nov 3rd to 12th. Hoping it goes cold weather and horned up bucks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Go look at last year's thread.... good tool for you to look back at and see when things were really heating up!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## irishhacker

https://huntfishjournal.com/30-whitetail-deer-rut-determination.html

This will tell you the 3 best days to hunt (the seek stage) for your exact area.

It is based on the rate of change in sunlight and is extremely accurate.


----------



## Bbrodzinski

Buck I was after last season finally showed back up on cam. Rubs an scrapes showing up in both stark an mahoning county where I hunt.


----------



## Gus1934

irishhacker said:


> https://huntfishjournal.com/30-whitetail-deer-rut-determination.html
> 
> This will tell you the 3 best days to hunt (the seek stage) for your exact area.
> 
> It is based on the rate of change in sunlight and is extremely accurate.


Not sure if it took me to the correct site or not.....is this a pay for information site?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## irishhacker

Gus1934 said:


> Not sure if it took me to the correct site or not.....is this a pay for information site?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yes, it is a pay for info site.. but well worth it


----------



## Gus1934

Ok cool just wanted to make sure im in the right place. It will be my first ever Ohio hunt

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkimbel42

BBD1984 said:


> For those of you that are going to watch the sun come up this morning.... I'm VERY envious.... looking to be a beautiful day to be 20ft up
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Just to fill you in, it is a beautiful morning!









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkimbel42

Gus1934 said:


> What are your thoughts on rut time tables? Im hoping we picked the right week to come up. Nov 3rd to 12th. Hoping it goes cold weather and horned up bucks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Weather is gonna be perfect during that time, highs in the 50s lows in the 30s 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

Blew off work today. Have these bucks making daylight appearances. So far 5 slick heads is all I’ve seen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeZ7

Bkimbel42 said:


> Weather is gonna be perfect during that time, highs in the 50s lows in the 30s
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Good to hear. I took oct30-Nov13 this year.


----------



## mandrroofing

Working on a new construction job thats tucked away in the woods and saw a young buck chasing a doe... FYI 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Man what an evening!!! Plz telling me someone is out enjoying this view at 20ft!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

this is the only thing I've been able to enjoy thus far.... with having our 4th child 2-weeks ago and in the process of building a house.... hunting has been on the back burner... but hopefully not for long. Going to dig all my gear out of storage this weekend... figure I better get some reps in with the deer slayer 1st though










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

LOL... as I'm targeting practising.... look who stops by for a visit 

Prob saying, "O look, they shot Ralph!"









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Went out this morning until 1130 AM and saw nothing.
Went home and worked, didn't go back out.


----------



## Tim/OH

My friend at work got a picture of a giant 10 pt with a doe....a perfect main frame 5x5.

Tim


----------



## jeff25

Seeing a lot of giants hitting the dirt on social media already.


----------



## DV1

I'l be hunting 2 different properties with my 3 brothers out there this year. Brother 1 & 3 went out in late August and set up 3 cams on one property. Me and brother 4 went out September 22 and set up 2 more cams on that piece and 4 on the other piece, and pulled cards from the 3 they had out. Got a bunch of small to middlin bucks on those 3 cams, and these 2 which are probably big enough to shoot. 















I also saw more, early season buck sign than I have ever seen in Ohio, and I've been hunting out there since about 2000. Rubs and scrapes everywhere. Not just a few, scores of them, and I didn't scout, I just went to the spots we had stands last year and set cams there. Will be headed out soon to pull cards from all 9 cams and start hunting.


----------



## chaded

Went out from 2 til dark and had 6 does come out in my hayfield 10 minutes before shooting light ended. That was it.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Lots of doe and small bucks for me.. 38F tomorrow morning


----------



## jsbhunter

Saw three bucks and a doe tonight. Two off the bucks were shooters, both big 10 pointers one was probably 170 inch the other was probably 150, they were milling around together started lightly sparing. Eventually the smaller buck trotted off. Definitely got me pumed up.


----------



## Regohio

Tomorrow Morning Fellas…37 degrees here!


----------



## Regohio

*Here are my Top 2*


----------



## Tim/OH

Good luck Regohio....


Tim


----------



## TheKingofKings

Should be a good morning for those who are out to enjoy it.


----------



## JakeZ7

I sat yesterday from ~230 until dark and managed to not see a single deer... good luck to everyone out this morning. It finally feels like bow season out there.


----------



## ManODeer

Saw six bucks total yesterday, three in the morning and three in the evening. Had a nice 2 year old 8 right under me mid-morning, but he’ll be a giant if he can make it a couple more years. Does and bucks in the same area, but didn’t see any chasing. Back at it this morning. It finally feels like archery season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

Can't make it out this morning but had a decent day yesterday. Saw 21 deer in the morning and should have had a monster doe but I was focused on a buck to my left and the does snuck in behind me and I couldn't get a shot. Saw 9 in the eveing. I must say this has been the best year for me in 5+ years for seeing deer in licking county. What's even better is they're hanging more on my property then before.


----------



## tam9492

Had 3 of 4 cams wiped by a trespasser on our Gallia County lease. Really makes the 6 hour drive feel longer.


----------



## skippyturtle

I saw a few does and a small 4 point last evening. Heard other deer walking through the thicket. Heard sparring and and chasing with grunts. Pretty cool evening.


----------



## hdrking2003

tam9492 said:


> Had 3 of 4 cams wiped by a trespasser on our Gallia County lease. Really makes the 6 hour drive feel longer.


Sorry to hear this, people suck. One of the many reason that once I take my cams down after this season(the ones that haven't been stolen yet anyway), they are all headed to classifieds, or to be sold to friends. They are just not worth it to me anymore.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

If a moderator is on here it sure would be nice if AT would get the time stamp right on the posts. This has been going on for years.


----------



## mtn3531

crazylouie said:


> If a moderator is on here it sure would be nice if AT would get the time stamp right on the posts. This has been going on for years.


What's wrong with the time stamp? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bywayofthearrow

Found a mature buck bedded in a old field and stalked him to 30.. he busted me drawing and took off. Up stood a doe he was with and she came home for fresh eats. Second doe this season I'm now focusing on bucks till gun season.


----------



## hdrking2003

Bywayofthearrow said:


> Found a mature buck bedded in a old field and stalked him to 30.. he busted me drawing and took off. Up stood a doe he was with and she came home for fresh eats. Second doe this season I'm now focusing on bucks till gun season.


Now that sounds exciting!!! Congrats on the doe!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Excellent!



Bywayofthearrow said:


> Found a mature buck bedded in a old field and stalked him to 30.. he busted me drawing and took off. Up stood a doe he was with and she came home for fresh eats. Second doe this season I'm now focusing on bucks till gun season.


----------



## escapeVelocity

I stopped counting doe this morning. At 35 degrees it was alive out there in the woods. Two almost shooter bucks were chasing doe and looked like they were going to start fighting. I called a 4 point in twice on a grunt and bleat. Trail cams still don't show a shooter yet but I'm confident I'm just not putting them in the right area. With this much activity it won't be long!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

Weather looks like it'll be warming back up this week but next week's forecast looks like it's going to turn for the better. Good luck to you all, save one for me!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Hope to be in the stand by 6 AM tomorrow.


----------



## trickytross

Be coming up this weekend to do some final prep for November. 
Generally have the big boys come on camera around this time in the past. However, this year we started getting them in Mid September. Anyone else notice this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bywayofthearrow

IClark said:


> Can't make it out this morning but had a decent day yesterday. Saw 21 deer in the morning and should have had a monster doe but I was focused on a buck to my left and the does snuck in behind me and I couldn't get a shot. Saw 9 in the eveing. I must say this has been the best year for me in 5+ years for seeing deer in licking county. What's even better is they're hanging more on my property then before.


The 2 deer limit last couple years surely made a difference. I hunt Licking what part you hunt? I hunt western and NE part of the county.


----------



## corybrown50

Hamilton County here...out my area has turned into a construction site for the next week, guess I'm out for a bit. It was super nice out while it was cold!! Just waiting for it again. Still trying to figure out movement patterns unfortunately with so much oddball pressure in the area. 

A suggestion to help everyone else out there...when posting, please add county hunting to the post.


----------



## The Phantom

*Knox county*

Sat until 11 AM, didn't see a thing.
Had a fresh scrape 15 yards from the stand, and three more on the opposite side of the woods.
Didn't see any rubs.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Saw my first shooter buck today... big boys are on their feet now looking..  saw 4 different bucks and only 2 doe.. lol


----------



## Regohio

Tiggie_00 said:


> Saw my first shooter buck today... big boys are on their feet now looking..  saw 4 different bucks and only 2 doe.. lol


THAT's WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!!! Wooo Whoooo


----------



## 1sawtooth

This boy walked past me tonight. 3 1/2 year old just needs one more year. Small slender body and little thin rack but man I had to think about it. Lol











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chaded

I didn’t hunt today but was out at my farm. I am just now starting to find a couple rubs and scrapes (although i havent been everywhere on the farm). I walked back to my truck and there were 10 does standing by it which I thought was kind of funny.


----------



## skippyturtle

It sure would be awesome to get some North winds


----------



## rut sniper

Found first scrape tonight while goin to check camera. Ran back to the house and grabbed a cam and hung over it. Prolly made by the only buck i've been gettin on cam. A decent 6pt. Sounds weird sayin a decent 6. Lol


----------



## rut sniper

The decent 6










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

skippyturtle said:


> It sure would be awesome to get some North winds


I agree! I have some dandy stands set up that are just begging for that north wind. The cool down behind it will be welcomed as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Starting to hit scrapes...









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cole Henry

Thats a great looking buck


----------



## skippyturtle

hdrking2003 said:


> I agree! I have some dandy stands set up that are just begging for that north wind. The cool down behind it will be welcomed as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have an awesome set on the south side of a bedding area that I am positive will produce a shot at my target buck.


----------



## tazzpilot

Nice morning but haven't seen jack squat! Maybe the afternoon will prove better here in southern Muskingum Co.


----------



## AthensShooter36

rut sniper said:


> The decent 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My dream buck....... the big six 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blind squirrel

That big 6 is cool!


----------



## chief razor

I still think about the big six I chased during the 2011-2012 season











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldogto

Anybody going out this evening? I haven’t been out yet and have the itch


----------



## AthensShooter36

chief razor said:


> I still think about the big six I chased during the 2011-2012 season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My god id give anything to have a chance at a big six 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chief razor

AthensShooter36 said:


> My god id give anything to have a chance at a big six
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was the last year I got pics of him. He just vanished 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AthensShooter36

It’s just something about a big six. That hdhhdh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AthensShooter36

Gets my blood racing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gus1934

AthensShooter36 said:


> My god id give anything to have a chance at a big six
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey I am going to be traveling up to the Albany/Athens area Nov 3 to 13th to hunt. Can you tell me if there are any hunting stores and good restraunts. We want to get out and have a steak one evening. Thanks 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

skippyturtle said:


> I have an awesome set on the south side of a bedding area that I am positive will produce a shot at my target buck.


Great minds think alike! I have one on the south side of a big bedding area, about halfway up a pretty good hill. Two main trails come right by that stand on the way to the top of the ridge line. I also have 2 other north facing set ups, one in an oak flat at the bottom of a south facing hill and another about a 100 yards from that one in an oak flat at the top of the same hill. Both are set up along major highways that run between the big ag fields to the west and the bedding areas to the east. Waiting till my actual rut vacation at the beginning of November before I make my way into these deep woods stands. Hope it pays off.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AthensShooter36

Gus1934 said:


> Hey I am going to be traveling up to the Albany/Athens area Nov 3 to 13th to hunt. Can you tell me if there are any hunting stores and good restraunts. We want to get out and have a steak one evening. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Honestly buddy, I’m not from around there im from Newark oh, I’m just sponsored by Athens bow company.. sorry for Mis leading you my Man.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gus1934

AthensShooter36 said:


> Honestly buddy, I’m not from around there im from Newark oh, I’m just sponsored by Athens bow company.. sorry for Mis leading you my Man.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol.....no worries bud! My mistake.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## AthensShooter36

Gus1934 said:


> Lol.....no worries bud! My mistake.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Where you coming up from 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gus1934

AthensShooter36 said:


> Where you coming up from
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jacksonville Florida

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Meat

Gus1934 said:


> Hey I am going to be traveling up to the Albany/Athens area Nov 3 to 13th to hunt. Can you tell me if there are any hunting stores and good restraunts. We want to get out and have a steak one evening. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


You have your franchises like Texas Steakhouse and Applebee's. I can't think of any local operations that would serve a good steak. Maybe the Oak Room, but I am not even sure they are still in business. 
Hunting stores you have are Ohio Valley Trading, that is about it, unless you go to a sporting goods store like Dunham's. 

Meat


----------



## Gus1934

Meat said:


> You have your franchises like Texas Steakhouse and Applebee's. I can't think of any local operations that would serve a good steak. Maybe the Oak Room, but I am not even sure they are still in business.
> Hunting stores you have are Ohio Valley Trading, that is about it, unless you go to a sporting goods store like Dunham's.
> 
> Meat


Thanks for the info! We are staying in a cabin near Albany so I figured Athens would be a good place to look.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## AthensShooter36

Gus1934 said:


> Thanks for the info! We are staying in a cabin near Albany so I figured Athens would be a good place to look.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Got any good bucks on cam 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chief razor

Gus1934 said:


> Thanks for the info! We are staying in a cabin near Albany so I figured Athens would be a good place to look.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


There are a couple “mom & pop” places in Albany. Rays Harvest house and theres a place in the old school house. A couple other options in Athens would be the OU Inn and a really good steak at Salaam in downtown. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gus1934

AthensShooter36 said:


> Got any good bucks on cam
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well none of us have ever hunted there. We normally do the Alabama Rut in January but the past few years we have been killed by bad weather and not much movement. We decided to mix it up this year and head up there to public land. So....going in blind with no pics ha ha

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gus1934

chief razor said:


> There are a couple “mom & pop” places in Albany. Rays Harvest house and theres a place in the old school house. A couple other options in Athens would be the OU Inn and a really good steak at Salaam in downtown.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very cool...thanks man!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## AthensShooter36

Gus1934 said:


> Well none of us have ever hunted there. We normally do the Alabama Rut in January but the past few years we have been killed by bad weather and not much movement. We decided to mix it up this year and head up there to public land. So....going in blind with no pics ha ha
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Haha that’s best way to be sometimes so you don’t get your hopes up on a buck that don’t ever show himself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

mtn3531 said:


> What's wrong with the time stamp?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


My time stamp reflects 4 hours earlier than it actually is. For example I posted this at 1:29pm but stamp shows 9:29am. Oh well, I'll figure it out. Sorry for the interruption of the rut thread. I'm looking forward to next weds in central Ohio - weather looks great.


----------



## Gus1934

AthensShooter36 said:


> Haha that’s best way to be sometimes so you don’t get your hopes up on a buck that don’t ever show himself.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah.....I just did the same thing here last weekend in a WMA here in Florida....saw 6 the first eve and 9 the next morning. Let a 6 walk.that I probably should have dropped. Its a rare thing to see horns in a WMA here! 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gus1934

AthensShooter36 said:


> Haha that’s best way to be sometimes so you don’t get your hopes up on a buck that don’t ever show himself.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is my best buck to date....took him on public land. This would be considered a really good deer here in NE Florida. That being said.....you can see why I am excited to hunt where I might see something good.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## AthensShooter36

There’s my best frans 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gus1934

AthensShooter36 said:


> There’s my best frans
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotta tell ya....if I were to see one of those walk in......Id probably piss....****...sneeze....cough...fall outta the stand and need counseling for years! 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## AthensShooter36

Gus1934 said:


> Gotta tell ya....if I were to see one of those walk in......Id probably piss....****...sneeze....cough...fall outta the stand and need counseling for years!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


My dad told me when I was just a young ****head pic a hair behind there shoulder and focus on that(trust me I still get buck fever) lmao but that helps calm my nerves quite a bit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gus1934

AthensShooter36 said:


> My dad told me when I was just a young ****head pic a hair behind there shoulder and focus on that(trust me I still get buck fever) lmao but that helps calm my nerves quite a bit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol.....i really havent got the fever bad before.....that buck came in so fast and I didnt have much shooting light left so I litterally shot him about 20 seconds after I saw him. But something big comes in and im sure im gonna have a piss fit

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## AthensShooter36

Hahahaha I just love Ohio hunting my honest opinion it’s the best place to hunt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tOSU

crazylouie said:


> My time stamp reflects 4 hours earlier than it actually is. For example I posted this at 1:29pm but stamp shows 9:29am. Oh well, I'll figure it out. Sorry for the interruption of the rut thread. I'm looking forward to next weds in central Ohio - weather looks great.


Check your general settings under UserCP at the top of the page - you should see date & time options about 3/4 way down the page


----------



## skippyturtle

chief razor said:


> I still think about the big six I chased during the 2011-2012 season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My buddy has a set of sheds that look like they could be from this deer. Where did he live.


----------



## bullybbq

Nov.2nd - Nov.13th i will be back in SE ohio. Public land hunting. This will be my 7th year in a row traveling from Florida to Ohio. I shot a 135" last year and a 149 7/8" the year before. I can't wait to see how this year goes.


----------



## skippyturtle

hdrking2003 said:


> Great minds think alike! I have one on the south side of a big bedding area, about halfway up a pretty good hill. Two main trails come right by that stand on the way to the top of the ridge line. I also have 2 other north facing set ups, one in an oak flat at the bottom of a south facing hill and another about a 100 yards from that one in an oak flat at the top of the same hill. Both are set up along major highways that run between the big ag fields to the west and the bedding areas to the east. Waiting till my actual rut vacation at the beginning of November before I make my way into these deep woods stands. Hope it pays off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a major trail that follows the whole edge of the thicket and the forks about 31yards from my stand. It is also an edge as it is mature hardwoods and then thicket with briars and young poplar with very few mature trees. The only spot I can access and hunt undetected is that south side. The whole area along that trail is torn up with rubs. Plus the oaks around my stand are dropping like crazy.


----------



## Gus1934

bullybbq said:


> Nov.2nd - Nov.13th i will be back in SE ohio. Public land hunting. This will be my 7th year in a row traveling from Florida to Ohio. I shot a 135" last year and a 149 7/8" the year before. I can't wait to see how this year goes.


Same dates pretty much....coming from Jacksonville here.....

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## bullybbq

2016






2015
Both Ohio Public Land Bucks


----------



## Gus1934

bullybbq said:


> View attachment 6275827
> 2016
> View attachment 6275837
> 2015
> Both Ohio Public Land Bucks


Great bucks man!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKingofKings

Those are some nice bucks. Congrats.


----------



## hdrking2003

skippyturtle said:


> I have a major trail that follows the whole edge of the thicket and the forks about 31yards from my stand. It is also an edge as it is mature hardwoods and then thicket with briars and young poplar with very few mature trees. The only spot I can access and hunt undetected is that south side. The whole area along that trail is torn up with rubs. Plus the oaks around my stand are dropping like crazy.


Sounds like a real nice spot, and I really hope it works out for you. If nothing else, you should definitely see quite a few bucks during the rut. I hear ya about the acorns too. When I was hanging those stands on the 2 oak flats a couple weeks back, it sounded like it was raining in the woods, but there wasn't a cloud in the sky.


----------



## AthensShooter36

Good look deer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## nagster

Im gonna head out to the stand here in a few lol! 


Kinda warm but i havent been out since opening morning.


----------



## nagster




----------



## Bywayofthearrow

Shot another doe Sunday. Wouldn?t you know she was bedded with a whopper buck. The buck picked me off after crawling to 30. The doe was clueless and for that she came home for jerky. Out near PA border. 

https://youtu.be/CWbMok0WJfQ


----------



## tyepsu

I am after one specific buck in Ohio. This buck! Although I have other pics of bucks that may score higher, this buck is obviously mature. I have quite a few pics of him this and last year. Has anyone else gotten one buck into their head and said it is that buck they want to target most of their efforts going after? I am not saying I won't shoot another buck, but this is the one I really want. I am off work October 28th through November 12th, so I will be putting a lot of hours in the stand that is overlooking this pumpkin field. Just got a Rinehart buck decoy today. It is in my yard. I sprayed it down good and want to leave it outdoors to get any human scent off it. 

Any guesses on age and score of this buck? I have my thoughts, but am curious what others think.


----------



## MountainMan26

That's a big 8 point. Holy crap.


----------



## skippyturtle

tyepsu said:


> I am after one specific buck in Ohio. This buck! Although I have other pics of bucks that may score higher, this buck is obviously mature. I have quite a few pics of him this and last year. Has anyone else gotten one buck into their head and said it is that buck they want to target most of their efforts going after? I am not saying I won't shoot another buck, but this is the one I really want. I am off work October 28th through November 12th, so I will be putting a lot of hours in the stand that is overlooking this pumpkin field. Just got a Rinehart buck decoy today. It is in my yard. I sprayed it down good and want to leave it outdoors to get any human scent off it.
> 
> Any guesses on age and score of this buck? I have my thoughts, but am curious what others think.


145-148


----------



## vtbowhntr

chief razor said:


> There are a couple “mom & pop” places in Albany. Rays Harvest house and theres a place in the old school house. A couple other options in Athens would be the OU Inn and a really good steak at Salaam in downtown.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The food at the old school house is good as is Rays Harvest. Like said before for steak your gonna have to go to Athens. If you need processing go see Sharon at Wood rd Deer Processing. I have been friends with her and Jack for 20 years, great people and the snack sticks and summer sausage is amazing.


----------



## s223196

cjcg7980 said:


> I live in plant city Florida and I have a lease in neighs. I have a covert wireless camera over some corn and have had pretty minimal activity the last two weeks. Then last night from 7:00 pm to 12:00 am I had 9 different bucks show up. What in the world got them moving I have no idea. This is an old boy that showed up just before dark


long drive ahead of ya. I live in southern OH but was working in Plant city after Hurricane Irma. Stayed at strawberry festival grounds and slept in a cot.


----------



## chaded

Heading out tomorrow evening with my father-in-law and probably go out Saturday morning. My wife and I closed on a farm last Friday so I am pretty much scrambling here. I stuck a couple cameras out for a week in some places I guessed might be good and put up 4 stands in places that I guessed at too being I don’t the property yet. I did get these two bucks which was encouraging considering the situation but I really have no idea what is lurking around. 

This buck I may shoot but I’m not really sure until I see it what I will do. Brows are crazy long. (Any guesses at age/score?)


















This buck for sure is getting passed by me but I think he won’t be bad if he survives a few more seasons.


----------



## vtbowhntr

chaded said:


> Heading out tomorrow evening with my father-in-law and probably go out Saturday morning. My wife and I closed on a farm last Friday so I am pretty much scrambling here. I stuck a couple cameras out for a week in some places I guessed might be good and put up 4 stands in places that I guessed at too being I don’t the property yet. I did get these two bucks which was encouraging considering the situation but I really have no idea what is lurking around.
> 
> This buck I may shoot but I’m not really sure until I see it what I will do. Brows are crazy long. (Any guesses at age/score?)
> 
> View attachment 6276125
> 
> 
> View attachment 6276141
> 
> 
> 
> This buck for sure is getting passed by me but I think he won’t be bad if he survives a few more seasons.
> 
> View attachment 6276145
> 
> 
> View attachment 6276147


First buck is mature second buck looks like a 3yr old to me. Should be in the mid 130's.


----------



## Sasamafras

Bywayofthearrow said:


> Shot another doe Sunday. Wouldn?t you know she was bedded with a whopper buck. The buck picked me off after crawling to 30. The doe was clueless and for that she came home for jerky. Out near PA border.
> 
> https://youtu.be/CWbMok0WJfQ


This is really cool, congrats. Like the video and congrats on still hunting one! Not easy for sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

I agree pass he looks 2.5yrs old but cool to see on a all doe day.. 



chaded said:


> Heading out tomorrow evening with my father-in-law and probably go out Saturday morning. My wife and I closed on a farm last Friday so I am pretty much scrambling here. I stuck a couple cameras out for a week in some places I guessed might be good and put up 4 stands in places that I guessed at too being I don’t the property yet. I did get these two bucks which was encouraging considering the situation but I really have no idea what is lurking around.
> 
> This buck I may shoot but I’m not really sure until I see it what I will do. Brows are crazy long. (Any guesses at age/score?)
> 
> View attachment 6276125
> 
> 
> View attachment 6276141
> 
> 
> 
> This buck for sure is getting passed by me but I think he won’t be bad if he survives a few more seasons.
> 
> View attachment 6276145
> 
> 
> View attachment 6276147


----------



## chaded

Tiggie_00 said:


> I agree pass he looks 2.5yrs old but cool to see on a all doe day..



Are you saying both deer look 2.5? First one looks a little older to me but the second looks pretty young for sure.


----------



## Bkimbel42

chaded said:


> Are you saying both deer look 2.5? First one looks a little older to me but the second looks pretty young for sure.


Deer with the long brows is 3.5 all day, the second deer is younger yes but the first is 3.5 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Here's the official start of my season... digging through our storage unit for my hunting gear lol!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

Haha


----------



## cjcg7980

Adams County stud 8 point. I am leaving on 4 November for a rut hunt in Meigs County but I am flying into Columbus first and hunting with a friend of mine in Adams County for one evening and one morning he just sent me this picture last night and said he is getting multiple daylight pictures of this buck. I know the chances of getting him are slim but I would lose my mind for an eight point like this


----------



## Hower08

That's a giant 8. Look at that mass!!


----------



## nagster

Back on the stand.


----------



## TheKingofKings

Goodluck napster.


----------



## BBD1984

Yeah good luck.... And try not to sweat too much ...75 where I'm at anybody still bass fishing

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## #1Buckslayer

Some good looking deer on the cameras!


----------



## #1Buckslayer

Have this guy showing up a night quite a bit.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

BBD1984 said:


> Yeah good luck.... And try not to sweat too much ...75 where I'm at anybody still bass fishing
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thinking I'll be on the water sunday. Either bass or saugeyes


----------



## Regohio

Tomorrow should be good! Meteor Shower may get the Deer Moving???


----------



## Tim/OH

Going out to check the camera tomorrow....


Tim


----------



## hdrking2003

I’ll be out in Eastern Knox county before the sun tomorrow morning to see if I can’t at least get some more freezer filler, but unfortunately my evening will be consumed by a cousins wedding. Undecided about Sunday, might take the scoot out for one last tour before my life becomes consumed by the woods. Good luck and be safe this weekend guys. Hope everyone is strapping in[emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Good luck.
I'll be at work 6am to 6 pm this weekend.






hdrking2003 said:


> I’ll be out in Eastern Knox county before the sun tomorrow morning to see if I can’t at least get some more freezer filler, but unfortunately my evening will be consumed by a cousins wedding. Undecided about Sunday, might take the scoot out for one last tour before my life becomes consumed by the woods. Good luck and be safe this weekend guys. Hope everyone is strapping in[emoji106]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

The Phantom said:


> Good luck.
> I'll be at work 6am to 6 pm this weekend.


Thanks buddy. Working the weekend sucks, but you gotta do what you gotta do. I’m just happy to get back out there. First sit since opening weekend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> I’ll be out in Eastern Knox county before the sun tomorrow morning to see if I can’t at least get some more freezer filler, but unfortunately my evening will be consumed by a cousins wedding. Undecided about Sunday, might take the scoot out for one last tour before my life becomes consumed by the woods. Good luck and be safe this weekend guys. Hope everyone is strapping in[emoji106]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Good luck....


Tim


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> Good luck....
> 
> 
> Tim


Thanks Tim, I think I’ll need all the luck I can get! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flathead

Gus1934 said:


> Hey I am going to be traveling up to the Albany/Athens area Nov 3 to 13th to hunt. Can you tell me if there are any hunting stores and good restraunts. We want to get out and have a steak one evening. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


If your looking for hunting equipment you would be better off making sure that you brought it with you before coming up. In Athens your selection is either Dunhams or Walmart. Selection at both is weak. There is the trading post next to 33 west and 13. They are a small bow shop. As far as food most of your selection is in athens on east state street.


----------



## flathead

Gus1934 said:


> Well none of us have ever hunted there. We normally do the Alabama Rut in January but the past few years we have been killed by bad weather and not much movement. We decided to mix it up this year and head up there to public land. So....going in blind with no pics ha ha
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


If your doing the public hunting I would check out fox lake.


----------



## nagster

Shot a doe at 7:35 this morning. Hit her a little far back, she died right where i shot her.


----------



## baz77

Killed a doe 0730 this AM also and dropped her also!! I was back in my doe killing spot on public and was covered up in deer from the moment I got in the tree it was a good morning..Tons of scraps and rubs back in the timber, Most I have seen in years


----------



## chaded

Took my father in law out last night and we saw a good amount of deer. I saw 6 with one little buck sort of chaing does around a little. He must of got smacked because he trotted back the way he came from. My father in law saw 12 with one being a big buck that came within 20-25 yards but he couldn’t get the shot off. I am seeing some more new scrapes as well.


----------



## hdrking2003

Tons of new scrapes here as well, and a couple looked to be from last night or this morning. Seen 5 does and a scent checking Lil spike so far. Absolutely beautiful morning tho!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKingofKings

Extended forecast looks amazing if it holds true.


----------



## The Phantom

Congrats to both of you.
Must have been the right time this morning.




nagster said:


> Shot a doe at 7:35 this morning. Hit her a little far back, she died right where i shot her.





baz77 said:


> Killed a doe 0730 this AM also and dropped her also!! I was back in my doe killing spot on public and was covered up in deer from the moment I got in the tree it was a good morning..Tons of scraps and rubs back in the timber, Most I have seen in years


----------



## nagster




----------



## vtbowhntr

nagster said:


> View attachment 6277113


Congrats that looks delicious!


----------



## BBD1984

I've seen 3 deer splattered all over the highway this week.... Usually a Tell-Tell sign that things are starting to heat up!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeZ7

BBD1984 said:


> I've seen 3 deer splattered all over the highway this week.... Usually a Tell-Tell sign that things are starting to heat up!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I drove from eastern Ohio to Detroit, to Columbus and back to Detroit this week. I counted 4 fresh kills with noticeable antlers and several does, spikes that looked fresh as well. I'd say agree they're starting to move around a bit more.


----------



## hdrking2003

Checked a couple cams on the way out, and got a couple pics that got my blood flowing. Wide n all outside 8 with big brows and some kickers too. Finally a good one on cam this year! Looks to just be out cruising on a couple different trails in the early morning. Now he needs to do that during the day! Lol. Time and date are obviously wrong on the first pic but it was the same day n time as the other two pics. Date n time are fixed now tho for later pics.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skippyturtle

Congrats to the fellas that took deer today! 

I went after ducks.


----------



## 1sawtooth

chaded said:


> Heading out tomorrow evening with my father-in-law and probably go out Saturday morning. My wife and I closed on a farm last Friday so I am pretty much scrambling here. I stuck a couple cameras out for a week in some places I guessed might be good and put up 4 stands in places that I guessed at too being I don’t the property yet. I did get these two bucks which was encouraging considering the situation but I really have no idea what is lurking around.
> 
> This buck I may shoot but I’m not really sure until I see it what I will do. Brows are crazy long. (Any guesses at age/score?)
> 
> View attachment 6276125
> 
> 
> View attachment 6276141
> 
> 
> 
> This buck for sure is getting passed by me but I think he won’t be bad if he survives a few more seasons.
> 
> View attachment 6276145
> 
> 
> View attachment 6276147


The bigger one appears to be 3.5 years old and smaller looks like 2.5. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JakeZ7

It's hot, and I don't have many good spots for a south wind, but I'm gonna head in anyway. I have a few spots I've wanted to scout with a stand on my back and today seems as good a day as any. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## IClark

got a good buck on Friday evening. came in following a doe. Worked a scrape then got shot at 45 Yards!


----------



## IClark

I'll post a pic with my other account HClark in a moment. I wish archery talk would get this stuff figured out.


----------



## HClark

Here he is. Didn't really get any good daytime pics. More worried about saving the cape and meat as it was 70+ degrees.


----------



## HClark

Hopefully this one will be upright.


----------



## Hower08

Great deer hclark


----------



## JakeZ7

HClark said:


> View attachment 6277505
> 
> Hopefully this one will be upright.


That's a dandy! Congratulations!


----------



## BBD1984

IClark said:


> got a good buck on Friday evening. came in following a doe. Worked a scrape then got shot at 45 Yards!


 What county? Great way to start the season! Congrats.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

HClark said:


> View attachment 6277505
> 
> Hopefully this one will be upright.


Looking good buddy!!! Congrats! Were you up NE Licking way?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

Northern licking county right near the Knox county line on 586 about 6 miles southeast of Martinsburg Ohio


----------



## IClark

> Looking good buddy!!! Congrats! Were you up NE Licking way?


Yes that's where I was.


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> Yes that's where I was.


Good for you man, great buck. Now if his cousins would move on over to the Knox county side, I’d be set, lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

This was just sent to me









Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## 1sawtooth

Lol. That is the Amish buck from years past or at least it’s twin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hdrking2003

1sawtooth said:


> Lol. That is the Amish buck from years past or at least it’s twin.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nah, that Amish buck had tons of trash on his tines. This buck is much more clean looking. Details Tim??!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Looks like its just taking a nap... sure it's not a trail cam pic

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

1sawtooth said:


> Lol. That is the Amish buck from years past or at least it’s twin.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


 Lol definitely not the amish buck...


Tim


----------



## 1sawtooth

Your right not Amish but another. Guy in nc was calming it as a nc kill on social media a few years back. I look it up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tim/OH

BBD1984 said:


> Looks like its just taking a nap... sure it's not a trail cam pic
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 Lol


----------



## 1sawtooth

Link is not working but to picture with phone of thenet. It was also on Boone and crocket news post one year. People asking about it said they were waiting on information about it. Never heard outcome though. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chief razor

skippyturtle said:


> Congrats to the fellas that took deer today!
> 
> I went after ducks.
> 
> View attachment 6277223


Some good looking woodies right there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chief razor

Nice buck HClark. Congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeZ7

Had 2 fawns feed under me until dark. Found some great doe bedding set up nice for some rut sits if we get a good N,NW wind.


----------



## Tim/OH

1sawtooth said:


> Link is not working but to picture with phone of thenet. It was also on Boone and crocket news post one year. People asking about it said they were waiting on information about it. Never heard outcome though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


 Wow really didn’t even know that....



Tim


----------



## hdrking2003

JakeZ7 said:


> Had 2 fawns feed under me until dark. Found some great doe bedding set up nice for some rut sits if we get a good N,NW wind.


Seems we are all waiting for that magical wind! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AthensShooter36

Tim/OH said:


> This was just sent to me
> View attachment 6277533
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


That bucks killed lol 6/7 years ago 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## skippyturtle

chief razor said:


> Some good looking woodies right there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Fired 3 shots and had my limit of 3 before sunrise. Love getting out and not worrying about wind direction or noise


----------



## skippyturtle

Iclark congrats on your buck


----------



## skippyturtle

hdrking2003 said:


> Seems we are all waiting for that magical wind! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gonna be january before we get it and then probably be only a couple days haha


----------



## chief razor

There was a time I would rather duck hunt then anything. Id go 60 days straight if I could. Ill bow hunt till late season and then its on! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeZ7

skippyturtle said:


> Gonna be january before we get it and then probably be only a couple days haha


Starting to look that way.


----------



## IClark

> Iclark congrats on your buck


Thanks skippyturtle!!!


----------



## hdrking2003

skippyturtle said:


> Gonna be january before we get it and then probably be only a couple days haha


Truth! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

This past monday was the magical wind in Licking county. You all must have missed it! Lol NNW wind and I had 21 deer near my stand. I go out on friday evening with a southerly wind and shoot my biggest buck to date. It can happen any time is what i'm learning!


----------



## Schneeder

Had 6 does out in front of me around 6:45 and a small 8 came and start chasing. He then walked off and made a scrape. 

Things are starting to heat up around here.


----------



## AthensShooter36

Tim/OH said:


> View attachment 6277659
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf












For one he’s a lair lol.... they were debating about this in 2010 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## z7master167

Biggest on cam so far this year


----------



## hdrking2003

Another pic of that big 8 that I posted earlier. Not sure why my Brownings pics were so fuzzy, never had that before from it. A buddy of mine hunts the neighboring property and happened to have a pic or two of him as well. Seems his range is starting to expand.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasamafras

That's one to chase hdrking hope you guys get him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

AthensShooter36 said:


> For one he’s a lair lol.... they were debating about this in 2010
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thanks for clearing that up bro....he hasn’t text me back since then lol.


Tim


----------



## Gus1934

Here in Fla......85 and no day walkers









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## AthensShooter36

Tim/OH said:


> Thanks for clearing that up bro....he hasn’t text me back since then lol.
> 
> 
> Tim


No problem but it it was killed i would have also heard about it I like in Newark close to licking river


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## z7master167

Nice 8 pt walked by about 10 min ago


----------



## Tiggie_00

Hahaaa.. 



AthensShooter36 said:


> For one he’s a lair lol.... they were debating about this in 2010
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AthensShooter36

Tiggie_00 said:


> Hahaaa..


How’s your season goin tiggie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vtbowhntr

My buddy and a couple friends made a weekend trip up from NC to hunt the Wayne on some tradtional scrape lines they know of. He said they killed 2 decent bucks yesterday afternoon. One was grunted in and the other was rattled in.


----------



## BBD1984

I believe it...I rattled a buck in last year on October 25th... came in on a string

Anybody have any heartburn or bad experience from using scent killer from the previous year?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Sasamafras said:


> That's one to chase hdrking hope you guys get him.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Going to check cameras in Licking county after work this evening. 
Will probably have to chase deer out of the field.
At least the beans were picked last week,


----------



## JakeZ7

BBD1984 said:


> I believe it...I rattled a buck in last year on October 25th... came in on a string
> 
> Anybody have any heartburn or bad experience from using scent killer from the previous year?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Using some now from last year. You have some go bad or something?


----------



## BBD1984

JakeZ7 said:


> Using some now from last year. You have some go bad or something?


No not personally.... But I have heard that the vegetable oil whatever the ingredient is can ferment and create a not so pleasant smell....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

The dead down wind stuff is nasty if not used that same season. Never a problem with others I used.


----------



## mtn3531

I use the Lethal stuff. Mix it right before you use it. None of that stuff really works though lol.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeZ7

mtn3531 said:


> I use the Lethal stuff. Mix it right before you use it. None of that stuff really works though lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


It's all for peace of mind for me. Same reason I wear camo and not solid colors most of the time. If I have a mental edge it helps me stay on stand longer. Unfortunately if deer get down wind of me, or I move around, I still get busted


----------



## JakeZ7

I've been on stand since about 230. Down wind of some good doe bedding, and between the bedding and the only patch of white oak in the area, and haven't seen a thing save some squirrels. The magic hour is approaching. Hopefully something with antlers makes a pass before dark.


----------



## skippyturtle

Had 3 new bucks show up yesterday on cam.


----------



## jimmyfunk60

I had some new bucks show up on camera, off Friday for a week then go back for 4 nights and off another week.. what do u think these score

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## South Man

Have a trip planned to Meigs Mid November like the 16-19th-would the rut be over by then?


----------



## Regohio

South Man said:


> Have a trip planned to Meigs Mid November like the 16-19th-would the rut be over by then?



I would say no way…you will be just fine.

I've had Bucks bird dogging Does in Early December plenty of times!


----------



## hdrking2003

Regohio said:


> I would say no way…you will be just fine.
> 
> I've had Bucks bird dogging Does in Early December plenty of times!


Agreed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baz77

South Man said:


> Have a trip planned to Meigs Mid November like the 16-19th-would the rut be over by then?


Don't forget your orange though youth shotgun is the 18-19th


----------



## South Man

baz77 said:


> Don't forget your orange though youth shotgun is the 18-19th


Thanks!


----------



## South Man

Regohio said:


> I would say no way…you will be just fine.
> 
> I've had Bucks bird dogging Does in Early December plenty of times!


Thanks Bud!


----------



## vtbowhntr

South Man said:


> Have a trip planned to Meigs Mid November like the 16-19th-would the rut be over by then?


Some of our best bucks have been killed 11/15-11/22. You do not see the same amount of movement like early Nov when the 1-3yr olds are acting like idiots. Like said before make sure you have orange for youth weekend.


----------



## TheKingofKings

This week's front should be a good one.


----------



## hdrking2003

TheKingofKings said:


> This week's front should be a good one.


Man the weather after Tuesday looks fantastic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

I'm looking forward to it. I'll have boots on the ground Friday afternoon. I'm ready

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeZ7

hdrking2003 said:


> Man the weather after Tuesday looks fantastic!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It does! I travel for work, this week is Washington Court House Ohio. Thinking about bringing my gear in hopes of finding a piece of public to explore. My vacation starts Friday but I don't want to miss this front!


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Big 8 I'm after..









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Man what a stud 2x. Hope to see pics of you with him. GL


----------



## chesnut oak

2X_LUNG said:


> Big 8 I'm after..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That's a slob of an 8pt !! Good luck on him & hope you get him


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Thanks fellas. Headed out here shortly. Rain won't stop me. Haha

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Do you guys follow the moon phases? If so, which is the best to hunt.... according to Adam Hayes the RED moon is the best...I think that means when the moon is under foot....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobuck74

Anybody out this morning?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## skippyturtle

South Man said:


> Have a trip planned to Meigs Mid November like the 16-19th-would the rut be over by then?


Make sure you bring and wear an orange vest. That is youth gun season weekend.


----------



## skippyturtle

skippyturtle said:


> Make sure you bring and wear an orange vest. That is youth gun season weekend.


Guess I should have read before posting sorry guys.


----------



## South Man

BBD1984 said:


> Do you guys follow the moon phases? If so, which is the best to hunt.... according to Adam Hayes the RED moon is the best...I think that means when the moon is under foot....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I wonder about that as well? I know an old timer that would never hunt during a full moon but read that many nice bucks are taken during full moons.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Wow this weekend should be good...


----------



## Cole Henry

That entire forecasts looks awesome! Its been several years since we have had temps like this leading up to the rut. Leaving Friday for Coshocton county cant wait! They should be on their feet.


----------



## skippyturtle

Hey I am seeing some n-nw winds in my future! Maybe I will get to hunt a good spot haha.


----------



## JGB OH

2X_LUNG said:


> Big 8 I'm after..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


He has a ninth point towards the end of his left beam. Hope you get a crack at him.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

JGB OH said:


> He has a ninth point towards the end of his left beam. Hope you get a crack at him.


Yep, he does. But he's still my main 8. Haha








Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

My first hunt of the season will be this sunday....cant wait.



Tim


----------



## skippyturtle

2X_LUNG said:


> Yep, he does. But he's still my main 8. Haha
> View attachment 6278909
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Not a scorable point so yeah he is an 8 and good luck getting him!


----------



## hdrking2003

Think I might take 1/2 a day tomorrow afternoon and go sit in a tree. There is supposed to be a break in the rain, change to a NW wind, and all of the #'s match up on paper. Not much to lose if nothing else. Vacation goes from Nov 4-12 and I'm really starting to get antsy with this cool weather moving in.


----------



## bmwlife1976

JakeZ7 said:


> It does! I travel for work, this week is Washington Court House Ohio. Thinking about bringing my gear in hopes of finding a piece of public to explore. My vacation starts Friday but I don't want to miss this front!


Hey buddy. I'm from w.c.h. there is great public land out my way on paint creek. 1/4mile from where I live now. If you come my way, hit me up. My name is mike. 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger521

Tim/OH said:


> My first hunt of the season will be this sunday....cant wait.
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


Good luck Tim. I'm going to have to look up Ryenoldsburg, not sure where that is. You hunting in that area?


----------



## Ranger521

Ranger521 said:


> Good luck Tim. I'm going to have to look up Ryenoldsburg, not sure where that is. You hunting in that area?


Found it. I'm down in Cedarville (Greene County)


----------



## JakeZ7

bmwlife1976 said:


> Hey buddy. I'm from w.c.h. there is great public land out my way on paint creek. 1/4mile from where I live now. If you come my way, hit me up. My name is mike.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


Thanks, Mike! I got diverted to Detroit, but that was one of the two spots I found on the map within driving distance.


----------



## Tim/OH

Ranger521 said:


> Good luck Tim. I'm going to have to look up Ryenoldsburg, not sure where that is. You hunting in that area?


 Thanks man good luck to you too....I hunt in pataskala about 10 min away(Licking County)....you’re not too far away from me.


Tim


----------



## Blayze-Ohio

Haven't got much this year on camera other than 1.5/2.5 year old bucks and does. Just started finding scrapes and rubs this past week. Finally got the first decent buck of the year on camera, things should start getting good in the up coming weeks!


----------



## mtn3531

Tim/OH said:


> Thanks man good luck to you too....I hunt in pataskala about 10 min away(Licking County)....you’re not too far away from me.
> 
> 
> Tim


Until this morning I had never heard of Pataskala. Shipped a jacket to another member who lives there lol

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

Blayze-Ohio said:


> Haven't got much this year on camera other than 1.5/2.5 year old bucks and does. Just started finding scrapes and rubs this past week. Finally got the first decent buck of the year on camera, things should start getting good in the up coming weeks!


Nice buck and welcome to AT.


----------



## TheKingofKings

Welcome to AT blayze.


----------



## hdrking2003

Blayze-Ohio said:


> Haven't got much this year on camera other than 1.5/2.5 year old bucks and does. Just started finding scrapes and rubs this past week. Finally got the first decent buck of the year on camera, things should start getting good in the up coming weeks!


Hellz yeah, nice one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldogto

Heading out Wednesday morning. Anyone hunt their food plots in the morning? I've only hunted them in the evenings in the past, but the wind looks good for my stand near my plot for Wednesday


----------



## z7master167

Seen a small 8 point chasing a doe this eve in a field off the side of the road.. Lawrence county


----------



## skippyturtle

bulldogto said:


> Heading out Wednesday morning. Anyone hunt their food plots in the morning? I've only hunted them in the evenings in the past, but the wind looks good for my stand near my plot for Wednesday


I stay away from food sources in the mornings. Bump to many deer.


----------



## RH1

Bedding in the morning and food 8n the afternoon..


----------



## vtbowhntr

skippyturtle said:


> I stay away from food sources in the mornings. Bump to many deer.


I agree with this unless is acorns back in the timber or micro plots between destination food sources and bedding. I would still hold off on hunting it, plots are killer during the seeking phase coming up as buck come to them earlier to scent check the does he knows are coming there.


----------



## BBD1984

RH1 said:


> Bedding in the morning and food 8n the afternoon..


RH1 you nailed a monster last yr... any prospects this yr? Any daytime movement yet from your primary setup?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

I’ve been moving the cameras around a bit (today in the pouring rain) trying to pinpoint some more bucks and got this guy by a scrape along with some younger bucks.


----------



## BBD1984

The big boys must still be bedded down.... Sure haven't seen very many pictures showing up on this thread yet....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

BBD1984 said:


> RH1 you nailed a monster last yr... any prospects this yr? Any daytime movement yet from your primary setup?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


He will have to wait till I put him in one of my good stands again:set1_rolf2:


----------



## RH1

BBD1984 said:


> RH1 you nailed a monster last yr... any prospects this yr? Any daytime movement yet from your primary setup?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Definitely a couple big shooters on the farm again this year. Had a big deer Sunday evening chasing does in a creek bottom just no shot opportunities.
I'm off work the next2 days and they may be the best 2 conditions we've had all year.
We will see. Good luck to you this season


----------



## RH1

Hower08 said:


> He will have to wait till I put him in one of my good stands again:set1_rolf2:


Right.... Do you own a good stand or just the $25 Menards stands


----------



## shimmon83

we've got 7-8 guys heading to hunting camp this weekend in Lawrence county (wayne national forest). weather is looking to be prime and the scouting report is looking good! 2 days till be head down that way. good luck this week and weekend to all!!!


----------



## Hower08

RH1 said:


> Right.... Do you own a good stand or just the $25 Menards stands


Did you kill your biggest deer out of a $25 stand?? Nuff said..




Zinggg


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Lol


----------



## Nate W

The 3 dislocated ribs I got from hanging heavy steel stands say I’m only using millennium stands from now on. Y’all can have those cheap ones.


----------



## Hower08

Nate them cheap ones weigh about 17# my millennium and muddy hang on weigh well over 20


----------



## Nate W

Yes but, the millennium’s hang so much easier with that receiver deal already strapped to the tree.


----------



## Tiggie_00




----------



## baz77

shimmon83 said:


> we've got 7-8 guys heading to hunting camp this weekend in Lawrence county (wayne national forest). weather is looking to be prime and the scouting report is looking good! 2 days till be head down that way. good luck this week and weekend to all!!!


You'll be in my neck of the woods....the deer are hammering the acorns still and there has been tons of rubs and scrapes popping up over the last few days.


----------



## RH1

Hower08 said:


> Did you kill your biggest deer out of a $25 stand?? Nuff said..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinggg


Touche


----------



## BBD1984

RH1 said:


> Touche


You guys know each other...? what's the meaning of this madness!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

BBD1984 said:


> You guys know each other...? what's the meaning of this madness!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Father son. Only known each other for almost 30 years. I've killed some deer out of his stands he's killed some including his biggest last year out of mine. To sum it up


----------



## shimmon83

baz77 said:


> You'll be in my neck of the woods....the deer are hammering the acorns still and there has been tons of rubs and scrapes popping up over the last few days.


that's good to hear! we scouted some good oak ridges damn deep in the forest and have a couple big (for public big woods deer) bucks on camera... hope at least 1 person in our group gets a shot at a nice public land buck!


----------



## ohiobucks

Look what I found, just happened overnight. 

My wife isn't too happy that it happened to her apple tree only 15 yards away from the garage...









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

OUCH. To bad for the tree. Better start hunting from your garage! Lol


----------



## IClark

By the way guys he ended up grossing 147 5/8 give or take. I'm not an official scorer just got the closest measurements I could.


----------



## chief razor

ohiobucks said:


> Look what I found, just happened overnight.
> 
> My wife isn't too happy that it happened to her apple tree only 15 yards away from the garage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Put some latex paint on it then cover with a piece of 4’ corrugated pipe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WarriorVanes

My buddy downed a nice 150ish ten point last night. There was a break in the rain from 6-6:30 and he saw 3 bucks during that time frame. He had just setup up hang-on in a spot where he found 4 fresh scrapes. 
Champ County.

I'll be out tomorrow night - cant wait!


----------



## hdrking2003

Just got to the farm with high hopes.........and it’s effin pouring out here![emoji107]. Hopefully it’ll pass soon so I can get out there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adub2500

Finally had my first good buck show himself here in Fairfield county.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

I put a camera out today and while i was out it thundered pretty loud and i got out of there before it started pouring. Had around 6 ticks on me when i got in the truck. I have had 100’s on me this year and i am sick of them!


----------



## DV1

Was supposed to head out Sunday but had to cancel at the last minute, my brother went anyhow. he checked one of my cams yesterday and found this guy in daylight. Pic sucks but he took it from the computer screen and texted it to me.








Then this morning, I get this in a text from him. Buck gave my bro an iffy shot so he didn't shoot, figuring he has a week there. Buck was on a doe that wasn't ready so he walked off. My brother grunted and the buck came charging back in to 8 yards, barely giving him time to put the call away. He's heavy.








Can't wait to get back out there.


----------



## Gus1934

DV1 said:


> Was supposed to head out Sunday but had to cancel at the last minute, my brother went anyhow. he checked one of my cams yesterday and found this guy in daylight. Pic sucks but he took it from the computer screen and texted it to me.
> View attachment 6280043
> 
> 
> Then this morning, I get this in a text from him. Buck gave my bro an iffy shot so he didn't shoot, figuring he has a week there. Buck was on a doe that wasn't ready so he walked off. My brother grunted and the buck came charging back in to 8 yards, barely giving him time to put the call away. He's heavy.
> View attachment 6280045
> 
> 
> Can't wait to get back out there.


Great Buck!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

DV1 said:


> Was supposed to head out Sunday but had to cancel at the last minute, my brother went anyhow. he checked one of my cams yesterday and found this guy in daylight. Pic sucks but he took it from the computer screen and texted it to me.
> View attachment 6280043
> 
> 
> Then this morning, I get this in a text from him. Buck gave my bro an iffy shot so he didn't shoot, figuring he has a week there. Buck was on a doe that wasn't ready so he walked off. My brother grunted and the buck came charging back in to 8 yards, barely giving him time to put the call away. He's heavy.
> View attachment 6280045
> 
> 
> Can't wait to get back out there.


Sure is nice when a plan comes together! Congrats to him! Made it to the stand bout 3:20, and other than a stiff breeze here n there, it’s actually very nice out.......for now. Landowner had the big 8 in their front yard yesterday at about 5:30pm, so hoping he wants to come back out n play tonight too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1sawtooth

chaded said:


> I put a camera out today and while i was out it thundered pretty loud and i got out of there before it started pouring. Had around 6 ticks on me when i got in the truck. I have had 100’s on me this year and i am sick of them!


Buy some permethrin and never worry about ticks again. Follow the directions and have a safe way to be tick free for several weeks and several washings. Stealth actually kills ticks to so you don’t have to worry about them crawling off in your car when you leave the field. 

Never spray it directly on your skin though. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chaded

1sawtooth said:


> Buy some permethrin and never worry about ticks again. Follow the directions and have a safe way to be tick free for several weeks and several washings. Stealth actually kills ticks to so you don’t have to worry about them crawling off in your car when you leave the field.
> 
> Never spray it directly on your skin though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I actually have some permethrin but.....of course i didnt wear treated clothes this time out. After getting a bunch on me earlier this year and having the pleasant first experience with seed ticks (nightmare) i got some. Just didnt think about it this time. I havemt heard of Stealth though. Have to check it out along with napalm maybe?


----------



## 1sawtooth

Yeah those ticks too. They are a pain in the you know what but I’m sure glad they make something to keep them off


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## IClark

Ticks haven't been to bad this year for me. Even the deer we have harvested have had very few compared to some we shot last year! I hunt in northern licking county so maybe the distance from southern ohio is the difference. Who knows.


----------



## BBD1984

DV1 said:


> Was supposed to head out Sunday but had to cancel at the last minute, my brother went anyhow. he checked one of my cams yesterday and found this guy in daylight. Pic sucks but he took it from the computer screen and texted it to me.
> View attachment 6280043
> 
> 
> Then this morning, I get this in a text from him. Buck gave my bro an iffy shot so he didn't shoot, figuring he has a week there. Buck was on a doe that wasn't ready so he walked off. My brother grunted and the buck came charging back in to 8 yards, barely giving him time to put the call away. He's heavy.
> View attachment 6280045
> 
> 
> Can't wait to get back out there.


Sounds pretty rutty....

Congrats!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Has anybody ever used the vanilla extract as a cover scent?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gus1934

So jealous of all you guys in Ohio right now.....this is what we get to shoot at in Middleburg Fla. Cant wait till Nov. 3rd to be in cool weather hunting some Ohio deer woods!









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 1sawtooth

1sawtooth said:


> Buy some permethrin and never worry about ticks again. Follow the directions and have a safe way to be tick free for several weeks and several washings. Stealth actually kills ticks to so you don’t have to worry about them crawling off in your car when you leave the field.
> 
> Never spray it directly on your skin though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sorry spell check got me. Not sure how the word stealth got entered. I meant to say “It” being Permethrin.


----------



## JakeZ7

chaded said:


> I put a camera out today and while i was out it thundered pretty loud and i got out of there before it started pouring. Had around 6 ticks on me when i got in the truck. I have had 100’s on me this year and i am sick of them!


Same here. I've had more this year than ever by far.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Yep it doesn't work.. alerts and pinpoints your position. My best cover is no scent. Wet your clothes and lay them out flat. Coat with baking soda flip do other side. Let hang for 1 day, rinse in a clean container. Let hang again outside for a week. Your ready .. :mg:



BBD1984 said:


> Has anybody ever used the vanilla extract as a cover scent?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cgs1967

I will be hunting in Guernsey county from November 1-10th. The weather is going to be in the 50's. Hope they will be moving then.


----------



## rut sniper

chaded said:


> I actually have some permethrin but.....of course i didnt wear treated clothes this time out. After getting a bunch on me earlier this year and having the pleasant first experience with seed ticks (nightmare) i got some. Just didnt think about it this time. I havemt heard of Stealth though. Have to check it out along with napalm maybe?


U don't live down near Wheelersburg do ya? Shot at a club down there all year and the ticks were horrible. Last time i went, forgot my sawyers and got ate up with them seed ticks. Worst things ever


----------



## chaded

rut sniper said:


> U don't live down near Wheelersburg do ya? Shot at a club down there all year and the ticks were horrible. Last time i went, forgot my sawyers and got ate up with them seed ticks. Worst things ever


I’m about an hour east of there.


----------



## cgs1967

rut sniper said:


> U don't live down near Wheelersburg do ya? Shot at a club down there all year and the ticks were horrible. Last time i went, forgot my sawyers and got ate up with them seed ticks. Worst things ever


I live in Clyde, NC but have hunting property near Newcomerstown, OH. Had a tick two years ago that left a bullseye. Got antibiotics and all was good.


----------



## Bkimbel42

BBD1984 said:


> Has anybody ever used the vanilla extract as a cover scent?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Check out docs deer scents! They make one called sweet demise, doubles as an attracting and cover scent and it works very good! I've had does come in to with in minutes of spraying. Last year the buck I killed came in early October and I really believe he came to that smell. I've used it for quite a few years and ha e never had any deer spook, or anything like that. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkimbel42

He was not a young buck either, netted 128"









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## rut sniper

chaded said:


> I’m about an hour east of there.


I live in meigs, but go down there to shoot


----------



## rut sniper

cgs1967 said:


> I live in Clyde, NC but have hunting property near Newcomerstown, OH. Had a tick two years ago that left a bullseye. Got antibiotics and all was good.


Literally had over a hundred bites. SUCKS!!!!


----------



## rut sniper

Bkimbel42 said:


> He was not a young buck either, netted 128"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


That's a tank of a deer


----------



## BBD1984

Bkimbel42 said:


> Check out docs deer scents! They make one called sweet demise, doubles as an attracting and cover scent and it works very good! I've had does come in to with in minutes of spraying. Last year the buck I killed came in early October and I really believe he came to that smell. I've used it for quite a few years and ha e never had any deer spook, or anything like that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Wow I just pulled it up may have to grab me some.... You've never been winded using it even with deer down wind...?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bo Dangles

cgs1967 said:


> I live in Clyde, NC but have hunting property near Newcomerstown, OH. Had a tick two years ago that left a bullseye. Got antibiotics and all was good.


My camp is about 20 minutes from there. Ticks were bad last weekend.


----------



## Tim/OH

mtn3531 said:


> Until this morning I had never heard of Pataskala. Shipped a jacket to another member who lives there lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


 I never heard of pataskala myself until I met my son mom and she told me that’s where she lived at....been hunting out there ever since lol.


Tim


----------



## Bkimbel42

BBD1984 said:


> Wow I just pulled it up may have to grab me some.... You've never been winded using it even with deer down wind...?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Not that I know of, I tried it for the first time about 12 or 13 years ago opening day of shot gun season and I actually had a small 8 pt walk up and sniff my boot. That was pretty convincing to me. I've used it ever since. 2 weeks ago I had an old matriarch doe come in about 25 mins after i sprayed a couple shots into the wind, she circled me back down wind and stuck her nose up in the air, licked her lips a few times, turned and walked right under my stand back out into the food plot. Didn't seem to mind it at all, I think she actually liked the smell and that's why she walked back around. Those old does are seriously tough in those situations too. They make really great scents, and their an ohio based company. Smells really sweet similar to vanilla or acorn but not quite either of them. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## skippyturtle

2 days ago 3 new bucks showed up and then 10 minutes ago another new buck. Nothing over 3.5 and 130 yet but they are starting to move.


----------



## skippyturtle

Bkimbel42 said:


> He was not a young buck either, netted 128"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Congrats


----------



## Bkimbel42

rut sniper said:


> That's a tank of a deer


Thanks! Field dressed at 210 lbs. Broken g2 and only a 14.5" spread killed him on the score but I was happy hunter that day! Obsession evolution and 125gr montec he went 35 yards tops and crashed. Not much they can do with a hole through the heart! Hoping to do it again here in the next few weeks! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## arrow179

Stuck a good buck this evening but grazed a branch and hit the buck further back than I would have like - guessing liver or possibly paunch. He ran off about 60 yards and stood there with the blue nock shining before he slowly walked off over the hill. Gonna go look for him late tonight before the coyotes find him. Hoping to see that nock in the dark. Planning to give him 6+ hours. Wish me luck!!


----------



## arrow179

Delaware Co by the way....


----------



## chief razor

Good luck. Hope to see the recovery photo! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## posco

rut sniper said:


> That's a tank of a deer


Sure is. What a beauty.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Good luck finding him. Maybe the arrow will remain with the deer and the nock will help you locate.


----------



## skippyturtle

arrow179 said:


> Stuck a good buck this evening but grazed a branch and hit the buck further back than I would have like - guessing liver or possibly paunch. He ran off about 60 yards and stood there with the blue nock shining before he slowly walked off over the hill. Gonna go look for him late tonight before the coyotes find him. Hoping to see that nock in the dark. Planning to give him 6+ hours. Wish me luck!!


Good luck finding him.


----------



## IClark

Good luck. In for the pics once you find him!


----------



## Bkimbel42

arrow179 said:


> Stuck a good buck this evening but grazed a branch and hit the buck further back than I would have like - guessing liver or possibly paunch. He ran off about 60 yards and stood there with the blue nock shining before he slowly walked off over the hill. Gonna go look for him late tonight before the coyotes find him. Hoping to see that nock in the dark. Planning to give him 6+ hours. Wish me luck!!


Goodluck man! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## vtbowhntr

arrow179 said:


> Stuck a good buck this evening but grazed a branch and hit the buck further back than I would have like - guessing liver or possibly paunch. He ran off about 60 yards and stood there with the blue nock shining before he slowly walked off over the hill. Gonna go look for him late tonight before the coyotes find him. Hoping to see that nock in the dark. Planning to give him 6+ hours. Wish me luck!!


Good call backing out, good luck on recovery.


----------



## Deer92

My woods were eventful this evening had 2 does in front of me while I was climbing in stand they hung around grunted a couple times and had 3 bucks around me within 10 min. They were smaller 2 yr old but good seeing them then had another 2 come in later one was a decent 3yr old but not a shooter they bumped 2 does around checking them out still haven't found my shooters yet.


----------



## DV1

Bkimbel42 said:


> He was not a young buck either, netted 128"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


That's a good looking buck, congrats.


----------



## arrow179

Found my buck. Ended up being a better shot than I thought as the arrow angled up into him and got both lungs. Found the broadhead and about 6” of the arrow in him. Just barely put a hole on the opposite side so mainly internal bleeding. Ended up going about 120 yards so he had been dead for quite sometime as he was pretty stiff. Will post better pics later.






Just now trying to get to bed at 3am. 
I can’t figure out how to rotate a picture for the life of me on this site...


----------



## Sasamafras

arrow179 said:


> Found my buck. Ended up being a better shot than I thought as the arrow angled up into him and got both lungs. Found the broadhead and about 6” of the arrow in him. Just barely put a hole on the opposite side so mainly internal bleeding. Ended up going about 120 yards so he had been dead for quite sometime as he was pretty stiff. Will post better pics later.
> View attachment 6280541
> Just now trying to get to bed at 3am.
> I can’t figure out how to rotate a picture for the life of me on this site...


Congrats, glad you found him. Nice buck and nice job saving the meat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vtbowhntr

arrow179 said:


> Found my buck. Ended up being a better shot than I thought as the arrow angled up into him and got both lungs. Found the broadhead and about 6” of the arrow in him. Just barely put a hole on the opposite side so mainly internal bleeding. Ended up going about 120 yards so he had been dead for quite sometime as he was pretty stiff. Will post better pics later.
> View attachment 6280541
> Just now trying to get to bed at 3am.
> I can’t figure out how to rotate a picture for the life of me on this site...


Congrats on finding your buck, looks like a real nice one with good mass from the pic.


----------



## Nate W

arrow179 said:


> Found my buck. Ended up being a better shot than I thought as the arrow angled up into him and got both lungs. Found the broadhead and about 6” of the arrow in him. Just barely put a hole on the opposite side so mainly internal bleeding. Ended up going about 120 yards so he had been dead for quite sometime as he was pretty stiff. Will post better pics later.
> View attachment 6280541
> Just now trying to get to bed at 3am.
> I can’t figure out how to rotate a picture for the life of me on this site...



Congrats on finding him, very happy for you!


----------



## AthensShooter36

arrow179 said:


> Found my buck. Ended up being a better shot than I thought as the arrow angled up into him and got both lungs. Found the broadhead and about 6” of the arrow in him. Just barely put a hole on the opposite side so mainly internal bleeding. Ended up going about 120 yards so he had been dead for quite sometime as he was pretty stiff. Will post better pics later.
> View attachment 6280541
> Just now trying to get to bed at 3am.
> I can’t figure out how to rotate a picture for the life of me on this site...


Congratulations man looks like he has some mass 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Glad you found your buck AthensShooter! Congratulations


----------



## BBD1984

arrow179 said:


> Found my buck. Ended up being a better shot than I thought as the arrow angled up into him and got both lungs. Found the broadhead and about 6” of the arrow in him. Just barely put a hole on the opposite side so mainly internal bleeding. Ended up going about 120 yards so he had been dead for quite sometime as he was pretty stiff. Will post better pics later.
> View attachment 6280541
> Just now trying to get to bed at 3am.
> I can’t figure out how to rotate a picture for the life of me on this site...


Good work, nice buck and good shot... bitter sweet I'm sure... now sure sitting the pine during the rut



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

Awesome glad to hear you found it!


----------



## Bkimbel42

Congrats! Best feeling after an anxious wait. Can't wait to see more pics

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## woobagooba

Nice, good job all around


----------



## skippyturtle

arrow179 said:


> Found my buck. Ended up being a better shot than I thought as the arrow angled up into him and got both lungs. Found the broadhead and about 6” of the arrow in him. Just barely put a hole on the opposite side so mainly internal bleeding. Ended up going about 120 yards so he had been dead for quite sometime as he was pretty stiff. Will post better pics later.
> View attachment 6280541
> Just now trying to get to bed at 3am.
> I can’t figure out how to rotate a picture for the life of me on this site...


Congrats!


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Congratulations and very nice looking buck!


----------



## WarriorVanes

Great buck - glad you tracked him down!


----------



## ManODeer

Picked this old buck off of the tail-end of the rain and hail bands yesterday afternoon at 4:25. Had to climb down out of the tree at one point to stay safe, but it was worth the hassle. 

This is an older buck that I was familiar with. This is about as good as he was going to get at 5.5 years old. Live weight was a whopping 258 lbs. He was just passing through, not really exhibiting any rut activity. I’ve seen a lot of great bucks moving in similar conditions over the years and I think it’s because they’re a little nervous to stay in one spot where a predator might sneak up on them. In this case, he snuck up on the predator and caught me a little off guard! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrow179

Couple better pictures from this am in the light


----------



## arrow179

Still sideways...grrr


----------



## arrow179

ManODeer said:


> Picked this old buck off of the tail-end of the rain and hail bands yesterday afternoon at 4:25. Had to climb down out of the tree at one point to stay safe, but it was worth the hassle.
> 
> This is an older buck that I was familiar with. This is about as good as he was going to get at 5.5 years old. Live weight was a whopping 258 lbs. He was just passing through, not really exhibiting any rut activity. I’ve seen a lot of great bucks moving in similar conditions over the years and I think it’s because they’re a little nervous to stay in one spot where a predator might sneak up on them. In this case, he snuck up on the predator and caught me a little off guard!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nice job!!! Looks like there might have been a decent blood trail to follow?!


----------



## ManODeer

arrow179 said:


> Nice job!!! Looks like there might have been a decent blood trail to follow?!


It was a no-doubter you might say. Only 10 yards and was a quartering away double lung shot. I was hunting pretty heavy cover so the encounters can get a little close. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Great job arrow179 and Man O Deer. Haven’t had any bucks on cam for 7 weeks now since EHD has hammered around our place.


----------



## IClark

Awesome buck ManODeer!!!! Congrats! It appears things are finally starting to heat up. I will be out next week hopefully helping a couple other guys get their bucks for the season. I kinda turn guide for my father in law and Uncle once I get mine on the ground. Lol


----------



## The Phantom

You guys shot some dandy bucks.
Hope to get mine this weekend.


----------



## Meat

Really something to see other Meigs County guys on here. Deer movement in my corner of the county has been much different than last season. Not sure if it is the weather or pressure or ??? I have only seen one shooter from the stand and have been skunked more than I care to admit. Even last night, the coolest temps we have had all season, I was skunked. Hoping the next couple weeks really picks things up. 


Congrats to all those that have killed and good luck to all those still looking like myself. 

Meat


----------



## BBD1984

ManODeer said:


> It was a no-doubter you might say. Only 10 yards and was a quartering away double lung shot. I was hunting pretty heavy cover so the encounters can get a little close.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do you avoid detection (scent,sight,etc.) in small quarters?

Congrats btw

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ManODeer

BBD1984 said:


> How do you avoid detection (scent,sight,etc.) in small quarters?
> 
> Congrats btw[emoji4]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thank you. 

Most important thing is only hunt a stand like that when conditions are ideal. In my case, I need a wet and windy day with a strong SW wind being ideal. It’s the only way I can slip in undetected. I have only sat in the stand twice in two years, and both times I arrowed a mature buck. 

Other scent controls are the basics. Rubber boots, scent elimination spray, and clean clothes. Most important is the wind though (not a huge believer in the other stuff, but I play along), and being careful with your approach. I was in early too, around 2:30. A lot of guys would just be climbing up about the time I was shooting. 

As far as sight, definitely need some good back cover. I don’t know that camo pattern matters much, but I was wearing Sitka Elevated II, primarily because it’s so comfortable and adaptable with the layering system. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billf71

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Great job arrow179 and Man O Deer. Haven’t had any bucks on cam for 7 weeks now since EHD has hammered around our place.


Hey, I think I met you down off 143 years ago. You told me about this sight. You mentioned Ehd, is it down there, I haven't heard much about meigs.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## vtbowhntr

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Great job arrow179 and Man O Deer. Haven’t had any bucks on cam for 7 weeks now since EHD has hammered around our place.


Have you found any dead deer on your property? I have not seen or heard of anything on ours. I heard it was spotty, but we have Goose Creek righ there.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

So far four, all mature bucks. [emoji853]


----------



## hoytman09

Already got deer on their feet. 5 doe and one little buck bouncing around trying to chase them all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

If the rain subsides and it's not too windy.... You watch how many big deer fall late this weekend.... Hopefully first time out will be tomorrow evening. Can't Hardly Wait 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobucks

One little fella just cruised by. My wind is kind of swirling, but I'm in more of an observation stand than anything tonight. Knox county. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobucks

110" 8pt just passed by as well. Tore up a few small saplings and made a scrape on his way...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nate W

Anyone rattling?


----------



## skippyturtle

My buddy just had a 170 pass by to far for a shot. We just hung that stand sunday.


----------



## hdrking2003

Drove home from work at about 5:30, and saw more deer out in the fields on my short 4 mile drive, than I have in a long long time(maybe ever).Even had a group of 3 almost run into the side of my truck as they tried to cross the road. All of this was just outside of Mt Vernon city limits. Couldn’t believe it! Seems like a great night to be out. I had a couple smaller bucks cruising through yesterday eve when I was in the stand(eastern Knox), but no major movement.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkimbel42

My Hit list buck just showed up for the 4th year in a row last night...
Lot of history with this buck









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## razortec

Headed to my lease in Adams Co on Friday. Cell cams are showing some good bucks moving. Hoping my target buck is still hanging around.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Nice buck


----------



## JakeZ7

Heading home tomorrow night then my vacation starts and runs through the 13th. Looks like things are heating up just in time.


----------



## razortec

Tiggie_00 said:


> Nice buck


Yes he is I think he was better last year and believe he is 7.5.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deer92

Group of 7 does tonight no bucks in trail


----------



## vtbowhntr

BowtechHunter65 said:


> So far four, all mature bucks. [emoji853]


Hopefully we did not get hit, I am gonna call my buddy tonight I havent talked to him in about 2 weeks and he has not found any I know of on his property.


----------



## Regohio

The Rut is coming fast this year in South west Ohio! Last year by 2nd week of Oct I was already seeing Rubs and small scrapes…So far not one on our Lease. 

But…I'm seeing bucks birddogging fields right at daylight on the way to work!!! I think they will be really chasing in another week!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Hope not. Found one last night, phew!


----------



## WMA HUNTER

What is superior wildlife area like ? Apparently I am going there in about a week. I know nothing about the area. Some friends of mine have a lease close by. I am just tagging along with them and hunting public land .


----------



## Easttnhunter01

BBD1984 said:


> If the rain subsides and it's not too windy.... You watch how many big deer fall late this weekend.... Hopefully first time out will be tomorrow evening. Can't Hardly Wait
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



I hope it's good I'm coming up Saturday


----------



## BowtechHunter65

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/superior#tabr3. Here is what the ODNR has on its website about Superior..GL


----------



## skippyturtle

Buddy ended up seeing 11 bucks and no count on does. Big one passed at 71 yards.


----------



## WarriorVanes

I had a small buck come out tonight and freshen a scrape at about 5. Had six does stroll by throughout the rest of the evening. It felt great out, but it’s still pretty thick and green where I was. Scrapes and rubs everywhere, though.


----------



## 1sawtooth

razortec said:


> Yes he is I think he was better last year and believe he is 7.5.
> View attachment 6281199
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Velvet always makes them look bigger though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## woobagooba

Saw 3 different buck yesterday evening in seeking mode. One very nice one who wouldn't normally be traveling in the daylight.


----------



## BBD1984

Headed out after work, for my 1st sit of the year.... have to walk thru about 400 yds of corn field to get to my spot unfortunately... however when the corn is up... deer feel more secure and are more likely to be on the move early... let's hope anyway🤞... love to fill my tag tonight!!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeZ7

BBD1984 said:


> Headed out after work, for my 1st sit of the year.... have to walk thru about 400 yds of corn field to get to my spot unfortunately... however when the corn is up... deer feel more secure and are more likely to be on the move early... let's hope anyway🤞... love to fill my tag tonight!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Good luck!


----------



## BBD1984

Did anybody go out and sit in the first Frost of the year? - Logan Co.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cole Henry

I am so pumped for my trip this year to Ohio. This is the weather forecasts I have been waiting on for 3 years.. A lot of good bucks will drop the next 7 days I bet. These temps have to get them on their feet after Saturdays front moving through. End of October can be unreal if you have the weather right.


----------



## woobagooba

BBD1984 said:


> Did anybody go out and sit in the first Frost of the year? - Logan Co.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


It looked to be a beautiful and probably active morning, but I had other responsibilities. Hope to try this evening.


----------



## z7master167

I will be out this eve.. hung a new stand yesterday eve and there was 8 new scrapes and 6 new rubs within 100 yds of the stand


----------



## chaded

I didnt go out but did swap a camera card a little bit ago and it seems I am getting more day light activity than I have been with the bucks.


----------



## RH1

Beautiful morning today.
Saw 2 bucks and 4 does by 1030
I did some calling, few grunts and some calls from the can and this guy showed up and came to me on a string. Hung around for 15 minutes


----------



## 1sawtooth

Nice 3.5. He be a nicer one next year for sure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BBD1984

RH1 said:


> Beautiful morning today.
> Saw 2 bucks and 4 does by 1030
> I did some calling, few grunts and some calls from the can and this guy showed up and came to me on a string. Hung around for 15 minutes
> View attachment 6281751


Tough one to pass with my limited time to hunt... you must have some hogs your after

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Planned on hunting Licking county tomorrow but just found out the corn is coming off of the field next door in Knox county so that's where I'll be at 6:30 AM Friday.


----------



## RH1

BBD1984 said:


> Tough one to pass with my limited time to hunt... you must have some hogs your after
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yes we have a couple big deer on the farm again this year. He was a nice deer but I start 10 days vacation on 11/4 so I'm hoping for the best


----------



## hoytman09

Just check the cam on my 12 acres and a big one I got on camera once over summer showed back up










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

hoytman09 said:


> Just check the cam on my 12 acres and a big one I got on camera once over summer showed back up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good grief!!! Are you sure that's not a MOOSE!!!???

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

FINALLY!!! If y'all only understood the amount of effort it took just to get to this point, you'd be wore out like I am!!! 

It's been a crazy year









Bump 2 does on the way in... got a good feeling about tonight... we'll see. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Maybe all of your effort will pay off for you tonight.good luck


----------



## AttilaTheHun

My best friends uncles friend shot this monster today in McConnesville. Just over 200 green score.


----------



## Tim/OH

BBD1984 said:


> FINALLY!!! If y'all only understood the amount of effort it took just to get to this point, you'd be wore out like I am!!!
> 
> It's been a crazy year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bump 2 does on the way in... got a good feeling about tonight... we'll see.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 I was about to say the samething but RH1 beat me to it...but yeah hopefully that effort pays off....good luck



Tim


----------



## z7master167

Just had a 130" 8 pt at 54 yds.. made his way down the hill and made 2 scrapes and a rub on his way


----------



## skippyturtle

AttilaTheHun said:


> My best friends uncles friend shot this monster today in McConnesville. Just over 200 green score.


Been told it is 211


----------



## BBD1984

z7master167 said:


> Just had a 130" 8 pt at 54 yds.. made his way down the hill and made 2 scrapes and a rub on his way


 Did you try to grunt at him or anything? I'm planing on doing some soft grunts and light rattles at dusk, if nothing is moving.... so far only tree rats...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AttilaTheHun

None the less a giant!!!


----------



## hdrking2003

AttilaTheHun said:


> My best friends uncles friend shot this monster today in McConnesville. Just over 200 green score.


Holy chit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skippyturtle

AttilaTheHun said:


> None the less a giant!!!


Oh yes no doubt.


----------



## BBD1984

Thanks guys for the encouraging words.... Not a lot activity in my place this evening. Seen two does walking in and grunted in a small 6. He did swing around and get down wind of me and never spooked...So I guess that's good news.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nate W

Slow evening for me as well I didn’t see anything. They were taking corn off right beside me though so I’ll blame it on that. Leaving for Washington county on Halloween morning for a week, can’t wait!!


----------



## 1sawtooth

I’m hunting NC this week and it’s very slow here tonight so must be wide spread. Lol. Headed to NE next week then Ohio the following. Love this time of year. 

Growing some nice brassicas here in NC. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BBD1984

You guys who save and take several weeks of vacation during the rut are wise....I couldn't imagine the opportunities I'd have if I could be off that long, during prime time.... although those "lock-down" lulls can make a man go borderline insane staring at the same thing hours on end!!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 1sawtooth

I’m retiring at 58 and will hunt like a crazy man all fall. Taking my wife on vacations in spring and summer and fall my $&%? is in a tree rest of each year. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phantom

Saw a buck chasing a doe just east of Granville on my way home from work.
Stopped at the place I hunt and had 10 does in the field. A half-rack three point chased them away.
Wasn't long before they filtered back into the field, then a forky chased them away.
Hunting Knox county in the morning, might have to head to Licking in the afternoon.

That deer at the top of this page is a monster!


----------



## Tim/OH

That’s a absolute tank.....wow



Tim


----------



## AttilaTheHun

Counted 5 dead bucks on my drive to Columbus last week from Cleveland. They are really searching.


----------



## hdrking2003

The Phantom said:


> Saw a buck chasing a doe just east of Granville on my way home from work.
> Stopped at the place I hunt and had 10 does in the field. A half-rack three point chased them away.
> Wasn't long before they filtered back into the field, then a forky chased them away.
> Hunting Knox county in the morning, might have to head to Licking in the afternoon.
> 
> That deer at the top of this page is a monster!


Good luck tomorrow Phantom! Whether you’re in Licking or here in Knox, may your arrow always find its mark. I’ll be back out Saturday. The good times are ahead of us.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## z7master167

BBD1984 said:


> Did you try to grunt at him or anything? I'm planing on doing some soft grunts and light rattles at dusk, if nothing is moving.... so far only tree rats...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yes he looked my way each and every time but wouldnt turn..


----------



## ohiobucks

Heading out tomorrow for my first morning sit of the year, can't hardly contain myself! Knox county. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

Glad I got my buck early. My hunting property is getting select cut logging come Monday morning. Stinks for the other guys who are hunting it though.


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> Heading out tomorrow for my first morning sit of the year, can't hardly contain myself! Knox county.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Good luck to you as well neighbor!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrow179

AttilaTheHun said:


> My best friends uncles friend shot this monster today in McConnesville. Just over 200 green score.


That’s a beast! Looks like xbow kill from the small pic. Nevertheless awesome buck!!


----------



## TwoShox

Had a decent frost on in Lawrence County this morning noticed a lot of activity and multiple young bucks chasing does!!!


----------



## The Phantom

What difference does it make?
If I'm still hunting when I'm that old I'll probably be using a crossbow.




arrow179 said:


> That’s a beast! Looks like xbow kill from the small pic. Nevertheless awesome buck!!


----------



## arrow179

The Phantom said:


> What difference does it make?
> If I'm still hunting when I'm that old I'll probably be using a crossbow.


Only an observation. Everyone is entitled to hunt how they can/want to within the limits of the law - I will most likely have a xbow in my hand if I can’t shoot a compound or recurve when I’m his age!


----------



## skippyturtle

arrow179 said:


> That’s a beast! Looks like xbow kill from the small pic. Nevertheless awesome buck!!


He used a Ravin crossbow.


----------



## HUNTFROMABOVE

agree.. if your health limits you to only using a crossbow 



arrow179 said:


> Only an observation. Everyone is entitled to hunt how they can/want to within the limits of the law - I will most likely have a xbow in my hand if I can’t shoot a compound or recurve when I’m his age!


----------



## ohiobucks

3 different immature bucks cruising this morning, all within bow range. Knox county 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

I will be heading out this afternoon to see what’s going on.


----------



## HCF

I'll be hunting Richland an Knox Co, this weekend


----------



## hdrking2003

HCF said:


> I'll be hunting Richland an Knox Co, this weekend


Lol, same here. Gonna mix in some Coshocton Co the week of the 6th too.


----------



## skippyturtle

HUNTFROMABOVE said:


> agree.. if your health limits you to only using a crossbow


Nothing wrong with using a crossbow. I use one alot in the years I dont have enough time to practice with a compound. I would rather people use crossbows and kill deer than use a compound that they are not proficient with and wound deer.


----------



## BBD1984

You that have boots on the ground... field reports are appreciated....looks like I'll get another crack at it tonight.... I think I'd trade 2 morning hunts for 1 evening.... all my bucks have been taken in the evening and usually with less than 10 minutes of shooting light...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkimbel42

...


----------



## Bkimbel42

BBD1984 said:


> You that have boots on the ground... field reports are appreciated....looks like I'll get another crack at it tonight.... I think I'd trade 2 morning hunts for 1 evening.... all my bucks have been taken in the evening and usually with less than 10 minutes of shooting light...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Second this, sitting in the stand this morning and not a thing. My cameras picked up 3 different shooters all around 530-6 pm the past few days. Unfortunately I couldn't be in the stand. Evening seem real good right now.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jaycoop

Got a 200" plus on its feet this morning and yesterday chasing does. Sucks I'm at work. We will be out tonight after him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaycoop

Forgot to add morrow county 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrroofing

Delaware County fairly quiet with one dink passing through 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

...


----------



## jaycoop

Inlaws watching him from house in the pasture! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

jaycoop said:


> Inlaws watching him from house in the pasture!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All man!!! That's got to be the worst! However, all things considered.... at least you know he's around

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Easttnhunter01

skippyturtle said:


> Nothing wrong with using a crossbow. I use one alot in the years I dont have enough time to practice with a compound. I would rather people use crossbows and kill deer than use a compound that they are not proficient with and wound deer.



That's the way I see it also, I don't have time to shoot my bow much anymore. I got a crossbow now so I can still hunt and be effective instead of not practicing and wounding deer


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Haven't seen much movement in Knox county area - then again my spot has been over run by three new people who just got permission and have been stomping all over the property and hunting my kids blinds. grrrrrrr

Jumped a nice 140ish buck in southern ohio last week. Property down there is torn up with sign. I'll hunt mornings this weekend then next weds off for 2.5 weeks to hit it hard. Evenings have always been best for me. In fact, in my 20 years of hunting, I believe I've only shot one buck in the am.


----------



## Ranger521

Tim/OH said:


> That’s a absolute tank.....wow
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


You do any good? I had 9 does out last night. 4 of them big nanny does. Not a buck in sight.


----------



## paarchhntr

jaycoop said:


> Got a 200" plus on its feet this morning and yesterday chasing does. Sucks I'm at work. We will be out tonight after him.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


200” on his feet chasing? LEAVE WORK NOW!


----------



## jaycoop

paarchhntr said:


> 200” on his feet chasing? LEAVE WORK NOW!


I know I should, but someone got to bring home money and I have a feeling this evening be good with all the does that hang around the thicket in the pasture! I'd share a picture but I've been real good at not sharing this one! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Looks like I'll need to take my hunting umbrella to the woods tonight...precipitation jumps up to 70% @5PM[emoji54]

- Logan Co.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

jaycoop said:


> I know I should, but someone got to bring home money and I have a feeling this evening be good with all the does that hang around the thicket in the pasture! I'd share a picture but I've been real good at not sharing this one!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We won't tell:wink:


----------



## jimmyfunk60

Just got in from first morning sit of the year two dinks nose to the ground and 4 does.. Carroll county 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Ranger521 said:


> You do any good? I had 9 does out last night. 4 of them big nanny does. Not a buck in sight.


 No sir....haven't been out yet but sunday will be my first hunt of the year.

Im going to check my camera this evening


Good luck,
Tim


----------



## ohiobucks

End up seeing 4 small fellas this morning from my stand in Knox county.


----------



## BBD1984

I'm guessing does are just now starting to trickle into heat...I read somewhere that peak breeding happens around Nov. 13 for the Midwest... according to roadkill fetuses and calculating backwards to conception. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> I'm guessing does are just now starting to trickle into heat...I read somewhere that peak breeding happens around Nov. 13 for the Midwest *EVERY YEAR*... according to roadkill fetuses and calculating backwards to conception.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


There BBD, I fixed it for you. Lol


----------



## Split_G3

For what its worth, I watched a doe begin the process 2 nights ago in SE Ohio as she tried for 15 mins to ditch her fawns, beating them violently at times. She eventually succeeded, moved off alone and distant grunts could be heard. Still at least 10 days away from any kind of significant rutting activity but it sure was a good teaser.


----------



## bmwlife1976

I've had a lot of doe working scrapes the past three days on my cameras. Here in highland county. More cruiser bucks showing up right at dark as well. Bucks I've not had on camera all year

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## 6x5BC

Non stop action all morning from daylight-11:00am. Saw 13 deer, 7 were young bucks. All were cruising. By the pix I'm getting, this farm is a gar hole as far as mature bucks go. Had to get down. My lower back could not take anymore. Activity really increased today.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## paarchhntr

jaycoop said:


> I know I should, but someone got to bring home money and I have a feeling this evening be good with all the does that hang around the thicket in the pasture! I'd share a picture but I've been real good at not sharing this one!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don’t blame you at all for not sharing pic. Loose lips sink ships. 

Just post the kill photo for us.


----------



## jaycoop

paarchhntr said:


> Don’t blame you at all for not sharing pic. Loose lips sink ships.
> 
> Just post the kill photo for us.


Waiting on 3:00!! Me or my brother hopefully have kill pic by end of weekend!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bghunter7311

I'll be heading to Ohio Wed the 1st and hunting through Sunday the 5th hoping things get going but sounds like they are


----------



## dduff1

Passed a good 3 year old 8 last night prob 125”. At 25 yards just up Cruz in. 3 small does this morning. Hope wind dies down soon.


----------



## mandrroofing

I think would be great if everyone could post what county They're in as they report.? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

mandrroofing said:


> I think would be great if everyone could post what county They're in as they report.?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Highest point in Ohio 

- Logan Co..... hopefully going to be check'n in at 1350' + 20' = 1370' above sea level in about 2 hrs!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrroofing

BBD1984 said:


> Highest point in Ohio
> 
> - Logan Co..... hopefully going to be check'n in at 1350' + 20' = 1370' above sea level in about 2 hrs!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Lol smart ass

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cole Henry

Hitting the road in 1 hour from Tampa all the way to Coshocton...


----------



## BBD1984

I thought this year's thread seem a little slow.... just went back and looked at the 2016 Ohio Rut thread... we were on page 24 this time last yr ... come on boys, we need some horns to hit the dirt!!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Cole Henry said:


> Hitting the road in 1 hour from Tampa all the way to Coshocton...


Safe travels Cole!!



BBD1984 said:


> I thought this year's thread seem a little slow.... just went back and looked at the 2016 Ohio Rut thread... we were on page 24 this time last yr ... come on boys, we need some horns to hit the dirt!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Hmmmmmm.......online I show that we are on page 36 already. Cmon maaaaaaaaaaan!!! Lol. Good luck to you tonight BBD, I hope you get a chance to let one fly!


----------



## Hower08

Sitting in tree now. Well riding in tree now wind is cranking coming up this bottom


----------



## mandrroofing

892 posts...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

1200 this time in '16... hope to let one fly also

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dduff1

Squirrels are on the move tonight


----------



## BBD1984

I've got a bad feeling I'm getting ready to get drenched! Pulling into the farm now.⛆⛆⛆

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jbark1332

Been out about 5 times between last weekend and today. Seeing alot of scrapes lines that in the past have always been there getting hit pretty regularly. Have some good mature bucks on camera but have not seen them hitting the scrapes during daylight. Out now and hope that changes soon. Ashland/Richland county. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## toporshop

Just got to Athens co and checked my cameras i didnt have time to go through the 5000 pics but here is a big 6 point i found. 

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Small dink right where I go in the woods at.... Guess I'm going to have to push him out....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## zjung

Caught this guy working a scrape line this morning









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## bambikiller

Nov 2nd can't get here fast enough!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bghunter7311

zjung said:


> Caught this guy working a scrape line this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Nice buck and Bow!


----------



## zjung

bghunter7311 said:


> Nice buck and Bow!


Thank you

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

excellent work zjung!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Really hoping that whatever made that pretty little scrape line I followed in on... comes walking down this lane soon... before the rain....o wait... too late 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## zjung

BBD1984 said:


> excellent work zjung!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thanks

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

That little dink I pushed out must of liked me









Now why couldn't that have been a 160" deer... huh!?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Just watched a young buck dogging some does out in a field

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Deer92

Just watched a 3.5yr old 11pt cursing checking scrapes


----------



## jaycoop

The 200" was back at it again this evening chasing does in the pasture. Didn't figure he would do the same thing three hunts in a row but he did and eluded us tonight! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

*Knox county*

Had a couple sparring as I headed to the stand a little after 6 this morning.
Stayed out until after 11 AM and didn't see a thing.

Well, I saw some fresh rubs and scrapes, but no deer!

Had things to do so I didn't get back out this afternoon.
Hope to make it to Licking county tomorrow.


----------



## hdrking2003

Saw a smaller buck chasing 3 does all over the place in a field just out of Mt. Vernon on my way home from work at about 5:30pm. As in all out chasing. Love watching that even if it is a small guy. Knox county.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Seen about 20+ tonight.... some could have been the same ones... had a 120"er... at 60yds... wouldn't come into woods... stayed out in field... walking edge looking in to see who was grunting... was with 3 does then left them after he got leery of me grunting at him I suppose....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

There are going to be some big boys hit the ground on Sunday.
Mid 40s and North west winds.
Can't wait to get out Sunday.
This Damn work thing really gets in the way of the important stuff


----------



## hdrking2003

RH1 said:


> There are going to be some big boys hit the ground on Sunday.
> Mid 40s and North west winds.
> Can't wait to get out Sunday.
> This Damn work thing really gets in the way of the important stuff


Hahahahaha, heeeeeaaaaaarrrrrd that!!!! Stinking work anyway. I do appreciate the updates throughout the day tho. Vacation starting the 4th can’t get here soon enough. Oh yeah, cmooooon NW winds!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deer92

watched a 3.5yr old 11pt crusing checking scrapes bout 645 clinton


----------



## chaded

Saw 4-5 does this evening and busted a few out on my way out. Nothing exciting.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Letting my stands soak, literally.. It's a steady rain for hours now and 37F at the moment. I can hunt 0F temps, 40mph winds, 2ft of snow, but cold rain? Nope I'm not going to do it.


----------



## skippyturtle

My nephew killed a 5 point. He is 9. So proud of him.


----------



## BBD1984

Tiggie_00 said:


> Letting my stands soak, literally


 You mean letting them FLOAT!!! 

Walking out tonight I walked up on a doe and fawn bedded down in the middle of a cut corn field in soaking rain... tell me how an animal that's sooooo hard to kill can be sooooo stupid! Got within 5 yds of the fawn with headlamp...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeZ7

I'm off for the next 16 days straight and the weather looks decent from what I can see. Can't wait to hit it!


----------



## blazinsoles

BBD1984 said:


> Highest point in Ohio
> 
> - Logan Co..... hopefully going to be check'n in at 1350' + 20' = 1370' above sea level in about 2 hrs!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I drove through you heavenly neighborhood to get to public ground this morning. The campground is FULL of pickup trucks and camo. I opted for the wife's minivan and a tent. 

Oh. And nothing moving for me tonight. Barely a chipmunk





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## escapeVelocity

First bigger buck cruising. It's always around this time that bucks I haven't seen all year turn up. I don't know if I'll shoot him.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chief razor

Did see a small buck chasing a doe tonight in Athens Co. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k&j8

Making the 6 hour drive tomorrow morning to hunt our Adams County spot during this weekends cold front. Congrats to those who have already tagged out and good luck to those still out there!


----------



## hdrking2003

escapeVelocity said:


> First bigger buck cruising. It's always around this time that bucks I haven't seen all year turn up. I don't know if I'll shoot him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Man, he sure is a wide one! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

k&j8 said:


> Making the 6 hour drive tomorrow morning to hunt our Adams County spot during this weekends cold front. Congrats to those who have already tagged out and good luck to those still out there!


Safe travels K, and good luck to you guys this year!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k&j8

hdrking2003 said:


> Safe travels K, and good luck to you guys this year!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same to you my friend! We will be up your way for a few days sometime between the 5th and 8th. Shoot me some pics when you get that Knox Co. monster on the ground!


----------



## mtn3531

Saw about 8 does this evening and a mid 120s 8pt checking a scrape on a field edge. Preble county. Good luck to you all this weekend. Shoot straight. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rut sniper

Been gettin several new bucks on cam. Nothin huge. Had a decent one show up on cam 2 days ago, watched him make a scrape in the pasture field tonight beside the house, about 100yds away. Having a hard time aging him tho


----------



## Orvisman73

My hike in tomorrow morning is 1.1 miles down a "dry" stream bed. Hopefully I won't drown. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## rut sniper

Any opinions on age? I know it's not the clearest pic, cam was on video mode so had to take a couple pics off computer screen. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rut sniper

This one and the decent 6pt i posted earlier is pretty much the best i've got around at the moment



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cgs1967

rut sniper said:


> Any opinions on age? I know it's not the clearest pic, cam was on video mode so had to take a couple pics off computer screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm no expert but I would say 3.5. He is not old, that I know.


----------



## vtbowhntr

rut sniper said:


> Any opinions on age? I know it's not the clearest pic, cam was on video mode so had to take a couple pics off computer screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a heck of a 3.5yr old you got there.


----------



## vtbowhntr

skippyturtle said:


> My nephew killed a 5 point. He is 9. So proud of him.


Thats awesome congratulations to the young man.


----------



## jimmyfunk60

Skunked last night in Carroll county, combine was running in field in front of me don’t know if that or the wind kept them away, perfect wind for a swamp stand I have about to head in now.. good luck today everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

k&j8 said:


> Same to you my friend! We will be up your way for a few days sometime between the 5th and 8th. Shoot me some pics when you get that Knox Co. monster on the ground!


Hahahahaha, 10-4!! Looks like today has the possibility of being a rain out. I guess I need to decide if I wanna get wet this morning, this eve, or sit in this chit all day. Plus the biggest game of the year today for the Scarlet and Gray......decisions, decisions. I know you can’t kill em from the couch, but today’s weather isn’t making this an easy decision......well that, and the nasty sinus infection I’ve had all week. Good luck to everyone braving the elements today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orvisman73

Can't kill 'em from the couch! I'm going! Right after I sip my hot coffee, and work up the courage. Ughh, it's going to be cold one. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeZ7

Orvisman73 said:


> Can't kill 'em from the couch! I'm going! Right after I sip my hot coffee, and work up the courage. Ughh, it's going to be cold one.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


That's exactly what I'm doing... having that internal debate about why I should get off my arse and move!


----------



## hdrking2003

jimmyfunk60 said:


> Skunked last night in Carroll county, combine was running in field in front of me don’t know if that or the wind kept them away, perfect wind for a swamp stand I have about to head in now.. good luck today everyone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heading in at 5am??? You either have one hell of a walk in, or you just like hanging out in your stand in the dark. Either way, good luck! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ky_bowhunter

JakeZ7 said:


> That's exactly what I'm doing... having that internal debate about why I should get off my arse and move!


Same here. I don't hunt Ohio and I'm not from there but you guys have the best rut thread every year and seem the most motivated and excited. I came here this morning looking for that motivation....lol. The rain is coming down hard here in southern KY and doesn't look to lighten up much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

ky_bowhunter said:


> Same here. I don't hunt Ohio and I'm not from there but you guys have the best rut thread every year and seem the most motivated and excited. I came here this morning looking for that motivation....lol. The rain is coming down hard here in southern KY and doesn't look to lighten up much.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not all of us have that same motivation I guess. I just walked outside n it’s pouring here, plus I’m still coughing like a 70 year old smoker due to this sinus infection......today’s towel just got thrown in. I did everything I could to talk myself into it, and was even up on time this time(lol), but I’d have everything scared into the next county if I got hit with one of these coughing fits. How ever I need to validate my decision I guess, lol. Not an easy decision tho, especially this time of year. Hopefully tomorrow will be worth the wait.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeZ7

hdrking2003 said:


> Not all of us have that same motivation I guess. I just walked outside n it’s pouring here, plus I’m still coughing like a 70 year old smoker due to this sinus infection......today’s towel just got thrown in. I did everything I could to talk myself into it, and was even up on time this time(lol), but I’d have everything scared into the next county if I got hit with one of these coughing fits. How ever I need to validate my decision I guess, lol. Not an easy decision tho, especially this time of year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had that cough most of the way through November last year. I feel your pain.


----------



## Orvisman73

I've got over a mile hike in on public land, just arrived at the parking lot. I think I made the right choice, shooter 10 point and 2 does greeted me at the gate! Rain isn't coming down too hard, good luck everyone!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Orvisman73 said:


> I've got over a mile hike in on public land, just arrived at the parking lot. I think I made the right choice, shooter 10 point and 2 does greeted me at the gate! Rain isn't coming down too hard, good luck everyone!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Nice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onlyaspike

O H I O......go OSU!!!!


----------



## bmwlife1976

I waited around til 6:30 on a buddy to show up. Never did. Got to my place and hopped on my electric sponsors bike and made the dry ride in. I'm Sitting in the box blind listening to it rain. Putting me to sleep wondering why I didn't stay in bed and wait til 10 when the rain stops and hunt all day

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deer92

Rain/sleet mix here in clinton.....just seen this buck around 8 by himself present a 35yd shot but passed he's young and has some potential. Same deer I passed lastnight oh and forgot to mention this blind is nice and dry


----------



## Tim/OH

I wish I was in the stand right now but I picked up an extra shift today, so Im stuck at work all day....but I will be in the stand tomorrow morning.

P.S. I wish I was still in bed lol



Tim


----------



## blazinsoles

Its not so much the sitting in the rain that bothers me its the tracking in the rain thats not good. I cruised into town to get a little breakfast and saw quite a bit of movement. Seems they really like this cold rain. Im gonna get my crap together and head out. 

Ive got a little walk ahead of me. I hope its not the same mile as Orvis. Id hate to walk in on you. 

Good luck guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

Cruising & some chasing started in Geauga Cty. Mostly young bucks. Big boys not out during daylight yet.


----------



## BBD1984

Deer92 said:


> Rain/sleet mix here in clinton.....just seen this buck around 8 by himself present a 35yd shot but passed he's young and has some potential. Same deer I passed lastnight oh and forgot to mention this blind is nice and dry
> View attachment 6283329


That's close to a 130" deer.... hope come January you're not regretting that decision... good discipline none the less if your holding out for a Buckeye Big Buck

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OutdoorSarge

Snowing in Clinton this morning, going to watch the Buckeye's and hit the woods tomorrow. Had a very nice buck cross in front of me on the way home last night on a dead run. Hopefully they are starting to look for love.


----------



## The Phantom

Send him my way. A lot of venison right there.



escapeVelocity said:


> First bigger buck cruising. It's always around this time that bucks I haven't seen all year turn up. I don't know if I'll shoot him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Take care of the sinus infection and enjoy the game.
I'm headed to Licking county about lunch time.




hdrking2003 said:


> Hahahahaha, 10-4!! Looks like today has the possibility of being a rain out. I guess I need to decide if I wanna get wet this morning, this eve, or sit in this chit all day. Plus the biggest game of the year today for the Scarlet and Gray......decisions, decisions. I know you can’t kill em from the couch, but today’s weather isn’t making this an easy decision......well that, and the nasty sinus infection I’ve had all week. Good luck to everyone braving the elements today!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Tim/OH said:


> I wish I was in the stand right now but I picked up an extra shift today, so Im stuck at work all day....but I will be in the stand tomorrow morning.
> 
> P.S. I wish I was still in bed lol
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


Good thinking Tim....! That extra money you're making today will go towards your Taxidermy fees this yr

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Shame on you.:der:
NEVER pick up OT during deer season!:BangHead:




Tim/OH said:


> I wish I was in the stand right now but I picked up an extra shift today, so Im stuck at work all day....but I will be in the stand tomorrow morning.
> 
> P.S. I wish I was still in bed lol
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

The Phantom said:


> Shame on you.:der:
> NEVER pick up OT during deer season!:BangHead:


 I know sir why did I do this lol....usually don't do OT.


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

BBD1984 said:


> Good thinking Tim....! That extra money you're making today will go towards your Taxidermy fees this yr
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 Hmmmmm you're right that's good thinking on your part lol....thanks


Tim


----------



## BBD1984

Sounds like crickets on this thread this morning.... anyone seeing anything?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

Rain! good day to duck hunt.........


----------



## jimmyfunk60

Was in tree by 6 am sitting at transition point from food to bedding in a swamp felt like it was going to be an amazing morning then then sky opened up sat till 9 didn’t see anything did a quick little scout walk through swamp have a bunch of scrapes and rubs that just popped up and checked cams... had a big 6 show up must be the year of the big six points. Got home and got wood boiler filled up and a fire going in the house debating on going out tonight or watching the Buckeyes...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

One small buck came through about 920, grunting and looking for love. Messed with him for a few then let him go on his way. That's it on my end. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

Looks like quite a bit of rain here for the next couple weeks if the weatherman is right....


----------



## toporshop

3 of us sat on 120 acres in Athens co. 4 does and 6 turkeys is all we could come up with. i found Several new scrapes from last night. I checked the cams and had a couple of bucks on them from last night but no shooters. 

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

2 weeks of rain during prime rut time. I hope that forecast changes!


----------



## Deer92

BBD this is what I took off my property last year







And there's some history of good bucks have one or two bucks on camera bigger than him but haven't seen any giants. Ended up seeing 4 bucks, 3 small ones and 2 does got out at 9


----------



## blazinsoles

Missouri,Tennessee, Maryland, & Pennsylvania are all hanging out in Burr oak campground. Lol. Must think the deer will be moving. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeZ7

Bedding to the north, creek crossing to the south, fresh scrape right in front. Hoping something comes to freshen it up now that the rain has stopped, but haven't seen another living critter so far.


----------



## BBD1984

I'm surprise it's this dead for being late October....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Orvisman73

Slow slow slow this morning. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## z7master167

Missed a 130" 8 pt this morning.. sat until 10 in the rain. Then climbed out of my stand at 10 on the way back to the truck i see this buck walking, i cut him off and shot right under neath him... Smh


----------



## BBD1984

Well it sounds like they're on their feet during daylight hours... seems like we're just having a hard time meeting up with them and connecting.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I will find out tonight, weather is looking good for an evening sit in Meigs Co. DVRing the OSU game and will watch it tonight in front of a fire. MTF.........


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Woo Hoo, mailman just delivered my Doc’s Sweet Demise #7.....


----------



## BBD1984

Yeah mine came yesterday... Hope it's everything it's cracked up to be.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rustydog32

Me and this ole boy just rolled in last night for a few weeks. He’s a great tracking dog if anyone needs us Message me for my number. I will be staying between mount Vernon and Utica but we do travel as well


----------



## billf71

My thirteen year old, Caleb, busted his first antlered buck this morning, a 5 pt. I'm pretty proud of my boy.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Great deal bill, congrats to the young man.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Me2 BBD


----------



## hdrking2003

rustydog32 said:


> View attachment 6283695
> 
> 
> Me and this ole boy just rolled in last night for a few weeks. He’s a great tracking dog if anyone needs us Message me for my number. I will be staying between mount Vernon and Utica but we do travel as well


Hope this Mount Vernon boy doesn’t need ya, but that’s a hell of an offer Rusty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKingofKings

Couldnt pass up this cold front. Drove up last night and sit in the rain turned to snow until 1130am. Went in long enough to change and back out. So far 4 does and a young 8 point.


----------



## BBD1984

Good work to the lil man... can't wait until my boy gets one

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Well if the opening kickoff is any indication of how the rest of this game is gonna go.....I should’ve taken my sick azz to the stand! Just don’t get how they can be that bad on special teams!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustydog32

hdrking2003 said:


> Hope this Mount Vernon boy doesn’t need ya, but that’s a hell of an offer Rusty!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I hope not for your sake too. We have found some good deer for guys up here the last few years


----------



## mandrroofing

Gezzzz come on bucks!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrroofing

I missed hunting for this.i hope it gets good!gooooo bucks

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

It's not too late boys you can still make it to your stand!

Yikes...what a dumpster fire!!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeZ7

hdrking2003 said:


> Well if the opening kickoff is any indication of how the rest of this game is gonna go.....I should’ve taken my sick azz to the stand! Just don’t get how they can be that bad on special teams!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Walked all the way out to watch it... Seriously regretting it now.


----------



## JakeZ7

BBD1984 said:


> It's not too late boys you can still make it to your stand!
> 
> Yikes...what a dumpster fire!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Giving it 5 more minutes then heading back out... I have a few spots close to the road I'd rather waste my time on than this...


----------



## Bo Dangles

I’m on stand in stark county. Saw a decent buck following a doe across the road at 3:00 on my way in.


----------



## lutzweiser

We are!!!!!


----------



## hdrking2003

lutzweiser said:


> We are!!!!!


Ain’t over yet!! O-H!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrroofing

That was a Horrible call

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Just drove through some prime hunting grounds..... Didn't see one deer.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

mandrroofing said:


> That was a Horrible call
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


If you’re talking about the non existent pass interference call when we picked it off??? Wasn’t even close to PI!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrroofing

hdrking2003 said:


> If you’re talking about the non existent pass interference call when we picked it off??? Wasn’t even close to PI!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly, that might have lost us the game.the ref need to get of his High horse and recant the call ...oh well

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

Corn just came down yesterday. How much do you think they used the corn to bed down?


----------



## ohiobucks

In the tree tonight in Knox county, couldn't take anymore of that game...


----------



## mandrroofing

1001 post

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

You wanna talk pass interference......what about pulling our guy down by his face mask in the end zone prior to the pass???!!! Absolute horse chit!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

still driving around running errands.... Deer are starting to get on their feet just seen some in fields.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## stevezt4

Officiating has been awful


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

lutzweiser said:


> Corn just came down yesterday. How much do you think they used the corn to bed down?


Spend a lot of hours in the woods never seen too many deer come out the corn at least standing corn that is.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gus1934

Ohio state and UF need to play

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## rut sniper

Saw a 160 class standing along rt7 with a doe on the way home from work this evening about 5:30. Meigs County


----------



## JakeZ7

I think I found my first EHD buck today. Been dead a while though, so I'm not sure.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## corybrown50

Not to add insult to injury......

*NEW RECORD OHIO BUCK TAKEN BY PENNSYLVANIA NON-RESIDENT WITH CROSSBOW*

Just Kidding.....this game sucks!!!


----------



## hdrking2003

Today’s words of the day kids are special teams and turnovers. Now say them with me kids.......speeecciaaal teeeaaams and tuuuurrnoooveeers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Holy chit!!!!! TD Buckeyes!!!!!! Cmon Defense!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corybrown50

Oh!!!!!


----------



## BBD1984

I-O!!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

That blocked punt was a game changer. I’m man enough to admit it OSU ends up winning this, they earned it.


----------



## hdrking2003

One play to go!!!! 4th n 15........


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

What a game!!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## corybrown50

*oh!!!!!!*


----------



## corybrown50

Oh!!!!!


----------



## hdrking2003

I motha effin O!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corybrown50

o-h!!!!


----------



## hdrking2003

Hahahahahaha!!!! Just like last year for Penn St, get your ass kicked for 3 quarters, then pull it out in the 4th!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corybrown50

Now I’m glad I stayed to watch! I gotta get in a stand tomorrow with this luck.


----------



## mandrroofing

Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! GOOOOOOOOO BUCKS!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

corybrown50 said:


> Now I’m glad I stayed to watch! I gotta get in a stand tomorrow with this luck.


Same here man! Good luck to ya!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrroofing

O-H .....

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## South Man

I'm a Georgia fan but tonight was pulling for OSU!


----------



## 48archer

O h i o....wow!


----------



## jmclfrsh

billf71 said:


> My thirteen year old, Caleb, busted his first antlered buck this morning, a 5 pt. I'm pretty proud of my boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I gotta ask how you got this photo with his head up. Is he getting a little stiff?


----------



## JakeZ7

corybrown50 said:


> now i’m glad i stayed to watch! I gotta get in a stand tomorrow with this luck.


x2!!!!


----------



## hdrking2003

South Man said:


> I'm a Georgia fan but tonight was pulling for OSU!


Man those Bulldogs sure look tough this year too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyfunk60

Had does in yard at house around 2 figured I better get in the woods. Small 6 came into rattling sequence and that was it for the night. 

Guess I should have stayed and watched the buckeyes. 

Carroll county















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

JakeZ7 said:


> I think I found my first EHD buck today. Been dead a while though, so I'm not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Jake, was that dead buck near a water source? cant tell if thats a small creek in the pic.


----------



## BBD1984

jimmyfunk60 said:


> Had does in yard at house around 2 figured I better get in the woods. Small 6 came into rattling sequence and that was it for the night.
> 
> Guess I should have stayed and watched the buckeyes.
> 
> Carroll county
> View attachment 6284047
> View attachment 6284049
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Man beautiful look! What county?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Just double check all my gear I’m ready to go tomorrow morning....first hunt of the yr cant wait


Tim


----------



## jimmyfunk60

BBD1984 said:


> Man beautiful look! What county?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Carroll county near Atwood lake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Switched out cams today and found multiple scrapes and rubs everywhere.

Tim


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> Just double check all my gear I’m ready to go tomorrow morning....first hunt of the yr cant wait
> 
> 
> Tim


Good luck teammate!! I’m hoping to be out there too, even with this killer cough. Maybe I can keep it under my coat, lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Really surprised no one tagged one today... conditions were ideal...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrroofing

We still have a week and a half before the good stuff kicks in

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

mandrroofing said:


> We still have a week and a half before the good stuff kicks in
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Agreed! Or at least I hope. That’s why my vacation is the 4th-12th


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrroofing

We hunters are like most of those young bucks that are cruising right now all amped up for the big dance lol.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## skippyturtle

billf71 said:


> My thirteen year old, Caleb, busted his first antlered buck this morning, a 5 pt. I'm pretty proud of my boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Congrats!


----------



## hdrking2003

mandrroofing said:


> We hunters are like most of those young bucks that are cruising right now all amped up for the big dance lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Heard that. First report of cruising or chasing and we swear the rut is in full swing, lmao. I’m guilty as charged in past seasons too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freeridejohnny

BBD1984 said:


> Really surprised no one tagged one today... conditions were ideal...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Few toads went down in the northwest part of the state today. Conditions were a lil dryer I guess. Stuck in Colorado with a mulie tag watching the thread religiously, thanks guys.Flying to Ohio Halloween night, kinda creepy!









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeZ7

Ruts With Nuts said:


> Jake, was that dead buck near a water source? cant tell if thats a small creek in the pic.


Yep. Right at the bottom of the pic it drops off into a creek bed.


----------



## jsbhunter

Saw 3 bucks tonight, numerous does, one shooter, probably pushing 150 inches, a good 45 min before dark. He was checking does in a cut bean field. Logan county.


----------



## vtbowhntr

billf71 said:


> My thirteen year old, Caleb, busted his first antlered buck this morning, a 5 pt. I'm pretty proud of my boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Congrats to your son and you also for getting the next generation involved in what we love. My 15 yr old daughter will be out to hunt 4 days with me hoping for her first buck also. She has her new Xcursion 6 all ready and shot a doe with it here in VT. This will be her first trip out and has been begging to go for a few years. To say she, her grampa and I are excited is a understatement.


----------



## 6x5BC

vtbowhntr said:


> Congrats to your son and you also for getting the next generation involved in what we love. My 15 yr old daughter will be out to hunt 4 days with me hoping for her first buck also. She has her new Xcursion 6 all ready and shot a doe with it here in VT. This will be her first trip out and has been begging to go for a few years. To say she, her grampa and I are excited is a understatement.


Good job !!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## billk63

Got into stand a bit late at 4pm. Minutes later had a goofy twisted fork cruise thru. Nothing else until the walk out.

Poor light, saw a huge deer sneaking up to the lake behind house. Ranged at 40yds but some saplings in the way. Couldn't make out a rack thru rangefinder, but if it was a doe she's a big mama. Had a choice between two paths and picked the wrong one. Other path would have put me at 20yds.

Gonna hit it again in the morning. Medina county.


----------



## The Phantom

*Licking County*

Got to my stand a little before 1:30 PM.
This action was in the woods behind my stand.
Saw a buck about 3:50, 80 yards away and in the thick so couldn't tell how big.
About 4:15 a doe with her two fawns (doe and button buck) took about 30 minutes to work their way through the woods behind me. Didn't have a shot at her.
About 5:00 another buck come through just like the first, no idea how big.
About 5:15 had a four point come in the same direction as the other two bucks, but then followed the same trail the doe did.

This action was in front of and to the right of my stand. All happened Between 5:25 PM and 6:45 PM
Three does walked into the field. Never got closer than 50 yards.
A spike came out from the same area and joined the first three.
A four point came out 20 yards from me and chased the girls away. He finally left.
Two more does came out from the same area as the rest had.
Four does came out on the same trail the four point came out on.

One of the big does stopped behind a tree less than 10 yards away. I had to reposition mt feet to get a shot at her. As I did the zipper on my ASAT leafy suit dragged across the stand and she heard it. She bolted and took the rest about 50 yards away then tried to figure out what spooked her. She never did figure it out.
Eventually everyone headed south and over the crest in the hill.

At one time there were 10 deer in the field in front of me. It's possible to have too many deer around you.

Got back to the truck in time to hear the Bucks stop Penn State on downs two, three, and four!

Probably be at the same field Monday. Won't know which stand until I get there.


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Good luck teammate!! I’m hoping to be out there too, even with this killer cough. Maybe I can keep it under my coat, lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thanks Clint good luck to you too...



Tim


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

JakeZ7 said:


> Yep. Right at the bottom of the pic it drops off into a creek bed.


The infected deer supposedly always go to water to die. Very sad to see. Seems to affect mostly buck too for some odd reason.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Last night I didn’t see a thing but tree rats and one rabbit. Stayed off here because of the game chatter. DVR’d it and wow what a game..O-H......


----------



## mandrroofing

IO!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## PABBD

My 9 year old daughter shot this stud on Wednesday evening in Carroll County. She made an amazing shot and he only went 30 yards into the beans.






He was new to the farm and we only had one picture of him on Monday night. The deer are definitely on the move. His neck was swelled, bases had shreds of tree from rubbing, and his tarsals were nearly black and stinking. The guys one the neighboring farm sent us an awesome pic of him coming out of velvet.


----------



## Tim/OH

Getting dressed right now for my first sit of the yr....


Tim


----------



## BowtechHunter65

GL Tim......


----------



## Tim/OH

BowtechHunter65 said:


> GL Tim......


 Thanks bro good luck to you too


Tim


----------



## jimmyfunk60

PABBD said:


> My 9 year old daughter shot this stud on Wednesday evening in Carroll County. She made an amazing shot and he only went 30 yards into the beans.
> View attachment 6284219
> He was new to the farm and we only had one picture of him on Monday night. The deer are definitely on the move. His neck was swelled, bases had shreds of tree from rubbing, and his tarsals were nearly black and stinking. The guys one the neighboring farm sent us an awesome pic of him coming out of velvet.
> View attachment 6284221


Congrats to you and your daughter from another Carroll county hunter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

Awesome job pabbd. In stand now quiet grey and dreary out. Should be a good morning sitting smack in the middle of a bedding area. I swear I keep hearing my bow say "kill kill kill" in a whispering menacing voice


----------



## Tim/OH

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Scrape is about 10 yds from me


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## JakeZ7

Tim/OH said:


> Scrape is about 10 yds from me
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Good luck Tim. Kill one for me. I celebrated that Buckeye victory a bit too hard and slept in this morning.


----------



## hdrking2003

JakeZ7 said:


> Good luck Tim. Kill one for me. I celebrated that Buckeye victory a bit too hard and slept in this morning.


Hahahahaha, been there!! I’ve had the same Lil 8 cruise thru a couple times this morning, but that’s it so far. Eastern Knox.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

JakeZ7 said:


> Good luck Tim. Kill one for me. I celebrated that Buckeye victory a bit too hard and slept in this morning.


 Lol been there too


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

A doe and her 2 fawns so far


Tim


----------



## jimmyfunk60

I hunted the wrong stand last night















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## murphy31

Oh come on Tim. We needed those 50 points.


----------



## hdrking2003

murphy31 said:


> Oh come on Tim. We needed those 50 points.


Hahaha, called out!!!! I think big Tim is in “busta buck” mode right now. We gotta keep on him tho. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhom

PABBD said:


> My 9 year old daughter shot this stud on Wednesday evening in Carroll County. She made an amazing shot and he only went 30 yards into the beans.
> View attachment 6284219
> He was new to the farm and we only had one picture of him on Monday night. The deer are definitely on the move. His neck was swelled, bases had shreds of tree from rubbing, and his tarsals were nearly black and stinking. The guys one the neighboring farm sent us an awesome pic of him coming out of velvet.
> View attachment 6284221


That smile says it all! Good for her and congrats to a proud dad!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OHIOARCHER36

Ruts With Nuts said:


> The infected deer supposedly always go to water to die. Very sad to see. Seems to affect mostly buck too for some odd reason.


They say it’s the velvet that is the reason for more bucks getting infected.


----------



## Easttnhunter01

Just had a decent 7 point bumping a doe around highland county


----------



## Tim/OH

murphy31 said:


> Oh come on Tim. We needed those 50 points.


 Yeah they didn’t come close enough for a shot or I would have let the spitfire maxx eat lol.


Tim


----------



## skippyturtle

PABBD said:


> My 9 year old daughter shot this stud on Wednesday evening in Carroll County. She made an amazing shot and he only went 30 yards into the beans.
> View attachment 6284219
> He was new to the farm and we only had one picture of him on Monday night. The deer are definitely on the move. His neck was swelled, bases had shreds of tree from rubbing, and his tarsals were nearly black and stinking. The guys one the neighboring farm sent us an awesome pic of him coming out of velvet.
> View attachment 6284221


Congrats! Beautiful buck and awesome smile


----------



## Bbrodzinski

Checked one of my cams this morning in stark county. Set till 10 seen two small bucks an a doe. These are pics of the decent ones have a bunch of smaller bucks all hours of the day an night.


----------



## Nate W

How’s everyone feel about the warm up coming this week, will if effect themmuch?


----------



## BBD1984

Anybody seeing any movement..... Conditions seem Prime to me.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

Nate W said:


> How’s everyone feel about the warm up coming this week, will if effect themmuch?


Warmer is never good.


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

BBD1984 said:


> Anybody seeing any movement..... Conditions seem Prime to me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Only hunted till 10:30 and very little movement, 2 does. This was NE Ohio Geauga Cty behind my home. Nice gray sky, afternoon will hopefully be much better!


----------



## hdrking2003

Ruts With Nuts said:


> Only hunted till 10:30 and very little movement, 2 does. This was NE Ohio Geauga Cty behind my home. Nice gray sky, afternoon will hopefully be much better!


About the same in Eastern Knox this morning. Couple does out of shooting distance and a couple dink bucks within shooting distance. That’s how it always goes, lol. Did have a lil good news, bad news while checking cams too......

Good news.......still have the big wide 8 on camera cruising the area

Bad news.......it’s still at 3am

Hoping his schedule changes soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

hdrking2003 said:


> About the same in Eastern Knox this morning. Couple does out of shooting distance and a couple dink bucks within shooting distance. That’s how it always goes, lol. Did have a lil good news, bad news while checking cams too......
> 
> Good news.......still have the big wide 8 on camera cruising the area[emoji16]
> 
> Bad news.......it’s still at 3am[emoji20]
> 
> Hoping his schedule changes soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My Big is still nightime only pics and sporadic at that. Was same routine as last year. Made it thru last year though and got bigger...


----------



## I SKUNKED YOU

Deer are on the move, About hit deer 3 different times.


----------



## chaded

Seeing a lot more bucks dead on the road today than i have. I am hoping to be out tomorrow evening.


----------



## IrishHunter1

Watched 3 different spike bucks hanging around 2 does with their fawns this morning. They weren?t pushing them or fighting, just hanging back. No aggressive behavior. Knox Co.


----------



## Hower08

Small 6 following doe around. Called him off of her and right to my tree


----------



## I SKUNKED YOU

Should be on like donkey Kong starting next weekend! November 4,6 and 11 th been my best days over 35 years hunting.


----------



## z7hunter11

Buddy seen 3 small bobcats this morning in Adams county near locust grove. First time we’ve ever seen one down there.


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Hahaha, called out!!!! I think big Tim is in “busta buck” mode right now. We gotta keep on him tho. [emoji106]Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Clint you know I’m always in busta buck mode lol...wish that momma doe got close enough because I really wanted to follow a blood trail haha

And give me some slack y’all it was my first hunt of the season lol 😂.....tough crowd I tell y’all


Tim




Tim


----------



## flinginairos

Killed my best ever in Meigs last night in the rain. Got in tight to bedding and he got up at 5:30 and fed right to me. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bambikiller

flinginairos said:


> Killed my best ever in Meigs last night in the rain. Got in tight to bedding and he got up at 5:30 and fed right to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holly crap that's a haus congrats man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Had a 140s 10pt at 39yrds this morning at 9am. Pretty cool to see him in the daylight searching for a doe. It's time It's time..


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

flinginairos said:


> Killed my best ever in Meigs last night in the rain. Got in tight to bedding and he got up at 5:30 and fed right to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


AWESOME BUCK congrats!


----------



## ohiobucks

Great buck flingin!

Just got set up in Knox county, near Danville this afternoon. Wind is good, the sign is all around, corn just came off yesterday...


----------



## BBD1984

flinginairos said:


> Killed my best ever in Meigs last night in the rain. Got in tight to bedding and he got up at 5:30 and fed right to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great deer and nice gear. 

Done a lot of hunting down in Meigs County.... What general area are you in?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## flinginairos

BBD1984 said:


> Great deer and nice gear.
> 
> Done a lot of hunting down in Meigs County.... What general area are you in?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Not far out of Long Bottom and Tuppers Plains 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Back in stand, but in southern Richland county this time. Hoping for more action than this morning.....which wouldn’t take much, lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> Clint you know I’m always in busta buck mode lol...wish that momma doe got close enough because I really wanted to follow a blood trail haha
> 
> And give me some slack y’all it was my first hunt of the season lol [emoji23].....tough crowd I tell y’all
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


Lmao!! That’s right!!✌[emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

flinginairos said:


> Not far out of Long Bottom and Tuppers Plains
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok we were in Langsville.... beautiful country..!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

flinginairos said:


> Killed my best ever in Meigs last night in the rain. Got in tight to bedding and he got up at 5:30 and fed right to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome deer man congrats to you.
I have been waiting all season for a nw wind for the spot I'm,in this evening.
I'm in very tight to the best bedding cover,on our 200acres. Hopefully I will have similar success that you had


----------



## Tim/OH

Back in the tree hoping for more action then this morning...wind is perfect.


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

flinginairos said:


> Killed my best ever in Meigs last night in the rain. Got in tight to bedding and he got up at 5:30 and fed right to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Congratulations bro great buck.....


Tim


----------



## Meat

flinginairos said:


> Not far out of Long Bottom and Tuppers Plains
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice Meigs county buck! We are nearly neighbors! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

Squirrels this morning. Buddy saw a 6pt and a button buck. Corn is still mostly up around us, sure wish they'd fix that lol. Good luck this evening to everyone. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## blazinsoles

Hunting on the ground in NW ohio. No movement yet. Ive heard of small bucks pushing but not much other activity to speak of


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

flinginairos said:


> Killed my best ever in Meigs last night in the rain. Got in tight to bedding and he got up at 5:30 and fed right to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great Meigs County buck! Send some to the western side of the county will ya?


----------



## Deer92

Got in stand around 330 so far only one doe, and she decided to bed down 30yds away well see what happens, winds blowing pretty good here in clinton co.


----------



## fmf979

flinginairos said:


> Killed my best ever in Meigs last night in the rain. Got in tight to bedding and he got up at 5:30 and fed right to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats Very Happy For You!


----------



## Tim/OH

I just had a doe and her 2 fawns at my trophy rock for about 15 mins....the fawns still had spots on them and were real small.

They must have been born late spring/early summer 


Tim


----------



## MountainMan26

Great buck flinginairos!


----------



## Meat

One doe and a Spike here in Meigs. Thinking one of those heated vests from Pnuma would be good right now! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Just had a lot of action...about 9 does came running though and I can hear a buck grunting behind them but I could never lay eyes on him, not sure if he got a doe separated from the rest the of them and followed her somewhere else or what... just grunted and did a light rattle


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Deer are on there feet this evening...


Tim


----------



## bambikiller

Tim/OH said:


> Deer are on there feet this evening...
> 
> 
> Tim


Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

Just laid eyes on a giant up cruising checked 3 does in my food plot then moved on guys it’s getting close Monroe County 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

bambikiller said:


> Good luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thanks bro


----------



## Fullrut1

Hey boys, im headed to the Logan area Thursday for 11 days. From what I’m seeing in the extended forecast looks to be warm. This is my first trip out. How’s the weather out there now? Hoping it cools down some.


----------



## Tim/OH

So I just seen the buck that made them grunts...a 2.5 yr old half rack 8pt, none of them does were in heat obviously but nonetheless that buck was up on his feet looking.


Tim


----------



## rut sniper

flinginairos said:


> Killed my best ever in Meigs last night in the rain. Got in tight to bedding and he got up at 5:30 and fed right to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stud of a buck. Congrats from a Meigs Co. citizen. Bumped a bedded doe and yearling on way in tonight. Saw a button and a basket rack 6 later.


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

great job buddy  great buck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schneeder

Awesome deer!

I'm sad I missed a great weekend being out of town. It's a shame next weekend brings warm temps and rain...


----------



## OutdoorSarge

Here in Clinton county saw some does moving together and 1 small 8 point working a scrape, getting close to go time.


----------



## vtbowhntr

flinginairos said:


> Killed my best ever in Meigs last night in the rain. Got in tight to bedding and he got up at 5:30 and fed right to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on a great Meigs buck. I hunted in Longbottom for a couple years.


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

Schneeder said:


> Awesome deer!
> 
> I'm sad I missed a great weekend being out of town. It's a shame next weekend brings warm temps and rain...


There’s always a sick day LOL wink wink


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vtbowhntr

Fullrut1 said:


> Hey boys, im headed to the Logan area Thursday for 11 days. From what I’m seeing in the extended forecast looks to be warm. This is my first trip out. How’s the weather out there now? Hoping it cools down some.


What we think are warm November temps are bot bad in Ohio for November. I honestly do not see any effect on deer movement unless its up to 70 degrees or so, even then it just slows down for a few hours midday. I have killed bucks in single degree temps up to 80 degrees in November during the rut. They have to breed and yes the heat will make it so there is more night time activity. Human pressure will shut it down faster than temps will.


----------



## JakeZ7

Saw 2 does still with fawns at about 5:00 and a basket rack 7 or 8 at 6:08. No grunts heard, and the little buck didn't hesitate when he crossed the trail the does followed. Got lost on my way out of the woods... First time that's happened in a while lol. I forgot I circled around the hill to come in from down wind. Wandered in the complete opposite direction of my truck for about 30 minutes before I realized it. Columbiana county by the way.


----------



## tpcowfish

Had 3 bucks out back in a bean field, a few does also, big buck just seemed to keep the smaller ones at bay, he was running smaller bucks , but not to interested in does. I planned on going to s. Ohio on the 10th, second guessing that decision


----------



## billf71

I SKUNKED YOU said:


> Should be on like donkey Kong starting next weekend! November 4,6 and 11 th been my best days over 35 years hunting.


I hope, that's when I'm going also. Sounds like they are moving great now! I hope they keep it up!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## skippyturtle

Had a 90-100" 8 point come through this evening. That was the only deer I saw.


----------



## blazinsoles

Only saw a doe still with her two yearlings tonight. No real sign of much action yet 

NW Ohio 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Was hunting with a buddy in southern Richland county this eve, and we were about 150 yards apart on opposite edges of a big alfalfa field. He had an old, heavy, wide 150” ten point chasing does all over the field about 80 yards in front of him, for about an hour and a half. There were also 10-15 does out in that field, but nothing close enough for a shot. My spot yielded zero activity (except the deer I could see out in front of my buddy), but I also had the neighbors running around the woods about 75-100 yards away, on a utv and a tractor. Wasn’t very happy about it, but they stayed on their land and in the end.... they can do what they want on their own land. It is what it is. Good action for the end of October tho, even tho it was at the other stand. Now to suffer thru 5 more days of work before my Rutcation starts. I have a feeling this week is gonna be a good one for those lucky enough to make it out there, seems the main action is right around the corner.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agustus

SLOW day in the rain. Hunted all day on northern Jefferson county line. Couple doe this evening. Nothing happening, like the deer were confused with the north west wind too :wink:. More south winds coming ..... surprise


----------



## z7master167

Seen 6 this eve. Half rack 8 pt, 6 pt a spike 2 does and 1 unknown


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> I just had a doe and her 2 fawns at my trophy rock for about 15 mins....the fawns still had spots on them and were real small.
> 
> They must have been born late spring/early summer
> 
> 
> Tim


Less than a month ago, my buddy called the warden cause a doe had been hit in front of their house, and the small fawn with spots would not leave the roadside where mama was. They ended up catching the fawn when the warden got there, and they were gonna take the fawn somewhere to help it into maturity because they aged the fawn at only about 4-6 weeks old. Yes, 4-6 weeks old into hunting season. I thought that was crazy weird, but I guess that’s what happens when you still have non bred does come back into heat after the 1st of the year. Just goes to show you how long certain aspects of “the rut” go into the late season when we all think it’s over.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeZ7

Agustus said:


> SLOW day in the rain. Hunted all day on northern Jefferson county line. Couple doe this evening. Nothing happening, like the deer were confused with the north west wind too :wink:. More south winds coming ..... surprise


We're neighbors. I'm right on the Jefferson/columbiana line. Hunt both.


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

5 does toady no bucks. 12 turkey and a coyote that busted up the turkey flock but of course the darn yote gave me no shot. Geauga County. Heading to my land in Guernsey weds, getting reports of chasing and mid day activity.


----------



## ohiobucks

Took a nice doe tonight. Had a real nice 10pt at 35yds at 5:25pm trailing a doe, but he stayed in the thick stuff. They made they're way off and didn't show up again. My doe came thru at 5:50pm, 17yd shot...I couldn't pass her up...Knox county.


----------



## onlyaspike

Very slow evening in the woods....ended up sitting in the blind because of the rain..saw 5 doe...no bucks.


----------



## Nate W

Hunted Allen County this evening, had 15-20 doe, some with yearlings feeding in cut corn. Not a buck in sight. Headed to Washington county for a week tomorrow. Good luck guys!


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> Took a nice doe tonight. Had a real nice 10pt at 35yds at 5:25pm trailing a doe, but he stayed in the thick stuff. They made they're way off and didn't show up again. My doe came thru at 5:50pm, 17yd shot...I couldn't pass her up...Knox county.


Nice job man!! Those Knox county does taste so good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Saw a 150-160" 9pt at 49yds.. 20in wide, It's on. 2 mature bucks in 1 day. I'm stoked for tomorrow morning.


----------



## Tiggie_00

That's what they tell you. Actually they shoot the fawn. Never call ODNR for any type of animal rescue. Raise/ release it yourself 



hdrking2003 said:


> Less than a month ago, my buddy called the warden cause a doe had been hit in front of their house, and the small fawn with spots would not leave the roadside where mama was. They ended up catching the fawn when the warden got there, and they were gonna take the fawn somewhere to help it into maturity because they aged the fawn at only about 4-6 weeks old. Yes, 4-6 weeks old into hunting season. I thought that was crazy weird, but I guess that’s what happens when you still have non bred does come back into heat after the 1st of the year. Just goes to show you how long certain aspects of “the rut” go into the late season when we all think it’s over.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rut sniper

Hopefully things get goin. On vacation this week, go back to work on the 6th, work 6 days, then off again the 12th-19th


----------



## hdrking2003

Tiggie_00 said:


> That's what they tell you. Actually they shoot the fawn. Never call ODNR for any type of animal rescue. Raise/ release it yourself


Cool story bro.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vtbowhntr

rut sniper said:


> Hopefully things get goin. On vacation this week, go back to work on the 6th, work 6 days, then off again the 12th-19th


Man I love the 12th to the 20th. Catch a fully mature 5.5+ year old in between does and its the most susceptible he will all year to calls. He has had a taste again and wants more of it and anything he believes might be what he is looking for will be his downfall especially if he is at or near the top of the dominace ladder in the area.


----------



## richstang75

All does so far in Paulding County. 6 last night and 3 tonight. I'll be hitting it hard this coming weekend for little over a week!


----------



## BBD1984

No wind Tuesday eve... that will be my next time out....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeZ7

BBD1984 said:


> No wind Tuesday eve... that will be my next time out....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Good call. I got tossed around pretty good before it got light out. It was shifting pretty bad too. Seems to have calmed down some now, though.


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

JakeZ7 said:


> Good call. I got tossed around pretty good before it got light out. It was shifting pretty bad too. Seems to have calmed down some now, though.


Take some Dramamine hahahah. Hope is calms down for ya. Heavy shifting wind sucks big time.


----------



## Meat

Swirling wind got me all day yesterday. 
Looks like a lot of days of rain here in my part of OH over the next 10 days. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Tiggie_00 said:


> That's what they tell you. Actually they shoot the fawn. Never call ODNR for any type of animal rescue. Raise/ release it yourself


What a bunch of bullchit....


----------



## BBD1984

Time change is this Saturday.... going to make it awfully rough for us after work warriors to get out during the evenings... without shifting our hours crazy early....O the hardships of a hunter... if only non hunters could understand the tribulations

Hope to tag out tomorrow.....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobucks

hdrking2003 said:


> Nice job man!! Those Knox county does taste so good!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My thoughts exactly, I couldn't pass her up! :thumbs_up


----------



## JakeZ7

Nothing moving in my neck of the woods. Northern Jefferson county.


----------



## hank lee

palmatedbuck04 said:


> What a bunch of bullchit....


Yeah, that's the most assanine thing ive heard on here. Its also illegal as all get out to keep a wild animal. some chick by Chillicothe a few years ago got in a lot of trouble for that.


----------



## billf71

vtbowhntr said:


> Congrats to your son and you also for getting the next generation involved in what we love. My 15 yr old daughter will be out to hunt 4 days with me hoping for her first buck also. She has her new Xcursion 6 all ready and shot a doe with it here in VT. This will be her first trip out and has been begging to go for a few years. To say she, her grampa and I are excited is a understatement.


We went back out saturday night and he busted another one. Great day for him. It's great watching the kids go get em.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

billf71 said:


> We went back out saturday night and he busted another one. Great day for him. It's great watching the kids go get em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Good deal.... awesome job[emoji106] 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PABBD

Last night was not what I was expecting in Carroll County. The doe could not stay on the bean field for more then 5 minutes without being chased off by a buck. I'm talking all out chase not just bumping. Everything was way out of range but definitely not what I expected for October 29th. Lots of night activity on the scrapes and corn


----------



## jimmyfunk60

Took this morning off slept in and need to cut some fire wood, I’ll be headed out tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeff25

Sat all day yesterday and all the movement was between 10-3. Saw a mature 8 following a doe at 3 but didn’t come closer than 60 yards.


----------



## BBD1984

Not sure if anybody can relate... but I've never had a situation where a nice buck came in and gave me time to setup and everything fall into plan.... it's always some crazy scenario where I'm scrambling to get off a shot.... hoping this year I can a have one of those "ideal" hunts where everything goes as plan.. as I've read about other hunters having on AT....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## flinginairos

BBD1984 said:


> Not sure if anybody can relate... but I've never had a situation where a nice buck came in and gave me time to setup and everything fall into plan.... it's always some crazy scenario where I'm scrambling to get off a shot.... hoping this year I can a have one of those "ideal" hunts where everything goes as plan.. as I've read about other hunters having on AT....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


lol that's exactly right. It's always some awkward shot/deer nervous and about to run/doe blowing while at full draw on a buck. It's all happened to me this year. It's never a nice easy shot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

BBD1984 said:


> Not sure if anybody can relate... but I've never had a situation where a nice buck came in and gave me time to setup and everything fall into plan.... it's always some crazy scenario where I'm scrambling to get off a shot.... hoping this year I can a have one of those "ideal" hunts where everything goes as plan.. as I've read about other hunters having on AT....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Shot a buck in Illinois 2 years ago had a decoy out.buck came out of the woods across the field saw the decoy turned 90 degrees walked right up to the decoys azz 19 yds and i shot him,read the script saw him at a distance had time to watch it all unfold


----------



## rut sniper

Slow morning here in Meigs. Saw a doe with her yearling button being followed by basket rack with his nose to the ground. Then saw another button all by himself


----------



## mbunner23

billf71 said:


> We went back out saturday night and he busted another one. Great day for him. It's great watching the kids go get em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Awesome. Billf71, was that deer killed in Darke County? I go out there to Eldora a couple times every year for the races. I've always heard there's not many deer up there.


----------



## lutzweiser

Ok so this is the area i hunt, it is the 10-12 acres inside the white box. Its an old aerial pic, but the area in the middle where i have my feeder is at is all chest high grass and planted Black Walnut Trees that are 15-20 feet tall right now. Most of the deer come from the south west corner of the property. Do the stands look like they are in pretty good spots? Any tips on stand placement?


----------



## fullerb

Looks like things are heating up. Our week in Ohio got push out to November 11. Do you feel that will still be a good week. Getting nervous they might be in lock down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrroofing

lutzweiser said:


> View attachment 6285623
> 
> 
> Ok so this is the area i hunt, it is the 10-12 acres inside the white box. Its an old aerial pic, but the area in the middle where i have my feeder is at is all chest high grass and planted Black Walnut Trees that are 15-20 feet tall right now. Most of the deer come from the south west corner of the property. Do the stands look like they are in pretty good spots? Any tips on stand placement?


I take it there's reasons these stand placments. Heavy trails and fo forth?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Less than a month ago, my buddy called the warden cause a doe had been hit in front of their house, and the small fawn with spots would not leave the roadside where mama was. They ended up catching the fawn when the warden got there, and they were gonna take the fawn somewhere to help it into maturity because they aged the fawn at only about 4-6 weeks old. Yes, 4-6 weeks old into hunting season. I thought that was crazy weird, but I guess that’s what happens when you still have non bred does come back into heat after the 1st of the year. Just goes to show you how long certain aspects of “the rut” go into the late season when we all think it’s over.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Yeah clint these fawns only looked like they were a couple months old...maybe only 25-30 lbs in weight if that.

Hopefully they make it through the winter...I couldn't bring myself to take mom so I gave her a pass because without mom them fawns wouldn't survive


Tim


----------



## Meat

Veteran's Day has always been my best day, so I think you will be hitting it just right.

Meat


----------



## chaded

fullerb said:


> Looks like things are heating up. Our week in Ohio got push out to November 11. Do you feel that will still be a good week. Getting nervous they might be in lock down.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You will be fine. Some of the biggest bucks I have seen have been in late November.


----------



## blazinsoles

mbunner23 said:


> Awesome. Billf71, was that deer killed in Darke County? I go out there to Eldora a couple times every year for the races. I've always heard there's not many deer up there.


Likely depends on what part of Darke county he is in. Mercer and northern Darke county could stand to see some tighter bag limits imo but the further south you go the better it gets I believe.


----------



## lutzweiser

mandrroofing said:


> I take it there's reasons these stand placments. Heavy trails and fo forth?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Stand in the back yes, the 2 stands along the edges are because those were the only trees i could get a stand in. The large cut out path leading from the pond the woods has about 9-10 scrapes on it right now. And the area around the feeder has rubs all over the place. And feeder has been empty since end of August. But i figure with the corn coming down last week i would fill it back up this week since i am off all next week.


----------



## hdrking2003

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Shot a buck in Illinois 2 years ago had a decoy out.buck came out of the woods across the field saw the decoy turned 90 degrees walked right up to the decoys azz 19 yds and i shot him,read the script saw him at a distance had time to watch it all unfold


Geez Palm, when are you finally gonna start letting those lil deer grow up before you shoot them???!!! CMon man!!:wink:

(Nice buck buddy, lol):cheers:


----------



## BBD1984

BBD1984 said:


> Not sure if anybody can relate... but I've never had a situation where a nice buck came in and gave me time to setup and everything fall into plan.... it's always some crazy scenario where I'm scrambling to get off a shot.... hoping this year I can a have one of those "ideal" hunts where everything goes as plan.. as I've read about other hunters having on AT....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


After thinking about it... quite a while ago...I did have a 130"+ deer came in on a doe trail and I bleated at him from about 100 yds and he came in on a string slowly...got to 20yds shot right over his back....o the pain... now I know why I forgot... years of counseling to forget that one

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

hdrking2003 said:


> Geez Palm, when are you finally gonna start letting those lil deer grow up before you shoot them???!!! CMon man!!:wink:
> 
> (Nice buck buddy, lol):cheers:


Thanks! Its was my most memorable hunt.taking a couple years off crom going out there,my oldest is playing high school football so ill go back there in 2019,the deer should be all grown up by then :wink:


----------



## irishhacker

blazinsoles said:


> Likely depends on what part of Darke county he is in. Mercer and northern Darke county could stand to see some tighter bag limits imo but the further south you go the better it gets I believe.


Yes.. southern darke is equal to Preble county..


----------



## freeridejohnny

Tiggie_00 said:


> That's what they tell you. Actually they shoot the fawn. Never call ODNR for any type of animal rescue. Raise/ release it yourself


 Sounds like something that should be preached from an animal rights website and def not on a hunting forum......... Keep those updates coming boys!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

I’m about to get ready and head out.


----------



## Meat

Headed out in 2 hours and hoping the late start doesn't result in busting any deer out. 

Good luck to everyone heading out this evening. 

Meat


----------



## atctimmy

My cameras are telling me it's about to go. Yesterday and today I finally have pictures of bucks cruising. No big boys just yet but it's starting.

Trumbull County.


----------



## Sammymusi

Anyone in the hammondsville area seeing any activity ? I am not getting anything on camera this year first time in 6 years . I can't seem to find any good sign not sure if they are dead or what.


----------



## bigpess51

Saw a really good buck with a doe in the middle of a cut bean field at 9:30am this morning. Which tells me a few does are probably ready to cycle. Get ready, its about to bust open with these cooler temps! Camera activity has increased ten-fold in the past 7 days as well.


----------



## joffutt1

bigpess51 said:


> Saw a really good buck with a doe in the middle of a cut bean field at 9:30am this morning. Which tells me a few does are probably ready to cycle. Get ready, its about to bust open with these cooler temps! Camera activity has increased ten-fold in the past 7 days as well.


When is your cam activity happening?


----------



## hdrking2003

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Thanks! Its was my most memorable hunt.taking a couple years off crom going out there,my oldest is playing high school football so ill go back there in 2019,the deer should be all grown up by then :wink:


Nice! I like to read these statement about a person who has their priorities in order. Kudos to you, and enjoy those times!


----------



## hdrking2003

bigpess51 said:


> Saw a really good buck with a doe in the middle of a cut bean field at 9:30am this morning. Which tells me a few does are probably ready to cycle. Get ready, its about to bust open with these cooler temps! Camera activity has increased ten-fold in the past 7 days as well.


Had a buddy report seeing a doe being bred today in Knox county.


----------



## bigpess51

joffutt1 said:


> When is your cam activity happening?


All times of the day. I had a 150+ inch 11 pt 4.5 yr old show up 2 hours before dark on the 28th (of course I was traveling and not home). He's the 2nd biggest buck in this general area. Lots of 2.5-3.5 yr olds on there during daylight hours all of a sudden. Biggest buck on property is on cam about an hour before shooting light during the past week.


----------



## whodeynation

I'll have a five hour window both tomorrow and Wednesday 10:00am-3:00pm. Should I try to slide in or just let the woods sit til the weekend?


----------



## BBD1984

whodeynation said:


> I'll have a five hour window both tomorrow and Wednesday 10:00am-3:00pm. Should I try to slide in or just let the woods sit til the weekend?


Do it.... not going to hurt..imo.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyfunk60

Cut three dump Truck loads of wood today should get me through till deer season is over, started raining as I was finishing up so decided to take the Mrs. out to dinner since she won’t be seeing me much for the next two weeks. Saw a pile of deer out in between New Philly and Dellroy.. One shooter buck that I saw but I was driving. Hope my cameras don’t show the big ones in front of my stands tonight or I will be kicking myself in the butt for not going or in the rain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

jimmyfunk60 said:


> Cut three dump Truck loads of wood today should get me through till deer season is over, started raining as I was finishing up so decided to take the Mrs. out to dinner since she won’t be seeing me much for the next two weeks. Saw a pile of deer out in between New Philly and Dellroy.. One shooter buck that I saw but I was driving. Hope my cameras don’t show the big ones in front of my stands tonight or I will be kicking myself in the butt for not going or in the rain.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol..... too funny!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Just 1 More

jimmyfunk60 said:


> Cut three dump Truck loads of wood today should get me through till deer season is over, started raining as I was finishing up so decided to take the Mrs. out to dinner since she won’t be seeing me much for the next two weeks. Saw a pile of deer out in between New Philly and Dellroy.. One shooter buck that I saw but I was driving. Hope my cameras don’t show the big ones in front of my stands tonight or I will be kicking myself in the butt for not going or in the rain.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We close... I'm in New Philly


----------



## RH1

Counting down the days guys.
I start 10days off on Saturday
I believe I have timed it right this year


----------



## Tim/OH

BBD1984 said:


> Do it.... not going to hurt..imo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 I agree...you might catch a big one on his feet midday, maybe even do some calling.


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

4 more days of work and then it’s my rut vacation....


Tim


----------



## The Phantom

Dark when I go to work, dark when I get off.
Will have to stick to days off, and vacation!




BBD1984 said:


> Time change is this Saturday.... going to make it awfully rough for us after work warriors to get out during the evenings... without shifting our hours crazy early....O the hardships of a hunter... if only non hunters could understand the tribulations
> 
> Hope to tag out tomorrow.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

RH1 said:


> Counting down the days guys.
> I start 10days off on Saturday
> I believe I have timed it right this year


 I’m right with you bro...


Tim


----------



## BBD1984

I'm shifting my hours tomorrow should be in the stand around 4:30.... Fingers crossed love to tag out!🤞

125"+ makes the cut 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

I read an article a couple years ago that Nov 11 was THE day to be in the stand. So the last two years I was in the stand all day and saw a total of ZERO deer!




Meat said:


> Veteran's Day has always been my best day, so I think you will be hitting it just right.
> 
> Meat


----------



## Tim/OH

The Phantom said:


> I read an article a couple years ago that Nov 11 was THE day to be in the stand. So the last two years I was in the stand all day and saw a total of ZERO deer!


 Lol....maybe this yr will be different phantom


Tim


----------



## jimmyfunk60

The Phantom said:


> I read an article a couple years ago that Nov 11 was THE day to be in the stand. So the last two years I was in the stand all day and saw a total of ZERO deer!


Lol I read somewhere November 7th


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

The Phantom said:


> I read an article a couple years ago that Nov 11 was THE day to be in the stand. So the last two years I was in the stand all day and saw a total of ZERO deer!


Where were you hunting.... The parking lot at the Polaris Towne Center?! LOL

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jk918

Sat Sunday morning Morgan co saw a spiker bumping a group of does around in the morning, checked camera had 14 different bucks show up 3-4 good ones, one dogging a doe in photo. Also had a couple bucks showing mid day on camera one shooter


----------



## chaded

Started across the yard to go to my stand today between 2:30-300 and looked up and two doe were staring at me on the other side. Bumped a small buck also on my way to my stand and from then on deer were up on there feet. Had a small buck pushing a fawn around grunting quite a bit. 

When I left tonight there was at least 10 bedded down in my hay field when i pulled out of the driveway.


----------



## The Phantom

*Knox and Licking counties*

Sat in Knox county until 1130 this morning. Saw two does, or a doe and her fawn. Sixty yards was the closest they came.

Sat in Licking county from 2 PM until 6:30. Saw one doe in the field for about an hour between 4:15 and 5:15.
Decided to pack it in at 6:30 and when I got out of the tree there was a spike in the field.

What a great day!


----------



## jk0069

Seeing new bucks on the camera the past two nights in Hocking. I saw zero rut activity this past weekend in the stand though. Should be better this week other then the forecasted rain


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Licking county, north of Granville. 
I actually saw three nice bucks, including a piebald 8 point when they were clearing land for Polaris!




BBD1984 said:


> Where were you hunting.... The parking lot at the Polaris Towne Center?! LOL
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chief razor

Did see most of the deer in the late morning today. Small buck came in and crossed the trail where a doe had been 15 min earlier. He followed her trail at a good jog stopping just long enough to rake a small tree on his way out of sight. Athens Co 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

The Phantom said:


> Licking county, north of Granville.
> I actually saw three nice bucks, including a piebald 8 point when they were clearing land for Polaris!


That's too funny...I bet at one time that was a prime spot! Taking off Nov. 11 and not seeing a deer once would be the pits but twice!!! That's got to be the worst!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OutdoorSarge

Hit the stand this evening in Clinton county. 7 does and 2 small bucks chasing them around the beans. Already have the meat doe this year, it's like they know that and offer broadside chip shots a plenty...come on big bucks give me a shot!


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

Buck parade is on my brother just seen several bucks on there feet checking does on a food source 3 shooters Monroe County 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeZ7

I sat all day other than a trip to the truck for lunch and didn't see a single deer. I think I'm in too far from food.


----------



## rut sniper

Saw a lone button buck this evening. Prolly same one from this morning. Did just bust a coyote off front deck


----------



## BBD1984

JakeZ7 said:


> I sat all day other than a trip to the truck for lunch and didn't see a single deer. I think I'm in too far from food.


 dude that stinks.... you need to find some deer sign (beds, scrapes, rubs, etc.)... hunt over them or close but make sure your hunting the wind correctly...

Hate to see anyone put that kind of time in and come up empty handed....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

whodeynation said:


> I'll have a five hour window both tomorrow and Wednesday 10:00am-3:00pm. Should I try to slide in or just let the woods sit til the weekend?


I would get in there for sure, some great action can be had mid day.


----------



## woodman53

JakeZ7 said:


> I sat all day other than a trip to the truck for lunch and didn't see a single deer. I think I'm in too far from food.


Just move your truck closer!


----------



## cretor11

The Phantom said:


> Licking county, north of Granville.
> I actually saw three nice bucks, including a piebald 8 point when they were clearing land for Polaris!


We did the concrete on alot of that job. I saw that that piebald quite a few times


----------



## billf71

Tim/OH said:


> 4 more days of work and then it’s my rut vacation....
> 
> 
> Tim


I'm with ya on that. Actually, I couldn't take it and took Friday off today too!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Toadvine

Saw 3 young bucks pushing a doe around today from 3pm-4:30pm. No mature buck sightings in my neck of the woods today. This was in Clermont County


----------



## billf71

jimmyfunk60 said:


> Lol I read somewhere November 7th
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My wife's birthday is Nov 8 and that always works well for me until I get back home. LOL! Thursday is when I'm heading this year till Tuesday. Saturday in western ohio was pretty cool. Watched them all night.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

billf71 said:


> I'm with ya on that. Actually, I couldn't take it and took Friday off today too!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Well hell, if we’re all gonna be off next week, let’s all put the smack down early and plan a big party at the end of the week to celebrate 

I’ll bring the backstrap!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeZ7

BBD1984 said:


> dude that stinks.... you need to find some deer sign (beds, scrapes, rubs, etc.)... hunt over them or close but make sure your hunting the wind correctly...
> 
> Hate to see anyone put that kind of time in and come up empty handed....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I was on hot sign. Scrapes that have opened up in the last week, fresh tracks. I guess I just picked the wrong day to stare at all day lol. Heading to a trusty doe slaying spot in the morning to get my blood pumping again.


----------



## Agustus

Weather was lousy this evening but did see a stud 10 at 45 yards and snort wheeze followed by a grunt and he was coming and coming fast. What I didn’t see during the commotion was a doe between he and I. He came to 30 yards like a freight train and took off after the doe. 

Fun evening but walked out with my tail between my legs ...

Next time....


----------



## 6x5BC

There doesn't seem to be as many big bucks hitting the ground this year as in years past. I know it will soon pick up but there still seems to be fewer big buck kills on the net this year.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobucks

Hey, I'm off work starting this Friday thru the 13th as well! [emoji111] Hope our timing is right...


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> Hey, I'm off work starting this Friday thru the 13th as well! [emoji111] Hope our timing is right...


Shoot ohiobucks, you’re definitely invited to the party! It’s BYOB tho, sorry guys.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Split_G3

Meigs County. Sat all but an hour yesterday on what was the single best day so far for the season, weather wise, to catch a shooter on his feet. One doe shortly after daybreak and one just before last light. That's it!!! Disappointing to say the least but still a great day of hunting. Deer just ain't moving much in my neck of the woods right now and haven't been for the last 4-5 days. 3 weeks off starting the 7th so I ain't too worried


----------



## E.J.

woodman53 said:


> Just move your truck closer!


Hahaha... That made me laugh out loud. Good one! Good luck Ohio boys. I'm trying to get it done here in Delaware, then Pennsylvania next week.


----------



## The Phantom

Bring Your Own Buck?



hdrking2003 said:


> Shoot ohiobucks, you’re definitely invited to the party! It’s BYOB tho, sorry guys.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithnp

This cold weathers gonna get something stirred up!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lungpuncher1

Could only get time to hunt Ohio November 16-22 this year. But I'm still looking forward to it alot. 

Whats the hunting like most years that week? Hunting SE Ohio. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

Saw 4 140-150 class bucks, at least three of them were 10pts, in the same cut corn field feeding after dark tonight. One was bedded down near a doe, two were feeding together, and one was bedded down by himself. The one laid down not a hundred yards in front of the truck nearest the doe. He didn't seem a bit concerned. Saw another 4.5 year old checking does about an hour before dark. Drove by one farm we hunt after we hung some new sets and there were two does standing 10 yards in front of my cousin's blind lol. He was NOT happy. I think they ran off when they heard me laughing. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

The Phantom said:


> Bring Your Own Buck?


But of course Phantom! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

lungpuncher1 said:


> Could only get time to hunt Ohio November 16-22 this year. But I'm still looking forward to it alot.
> 
> Whats the hunting like most years that week? Hunting SE Ohio.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


The hunting will still be good, but like has been mentioned earlier in this thread, make sure to bring your orange that weekend.......it’s youth shotgun season.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lungpuncher1

hdrking2003 said:


> The hunting will still be good, but like has been mentioned earlier in this thread, make sure to bring your orange that weekend.......it’s youth shotgun season.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will do. Thanks for the reminder. I'm looking forward to it. I'm hoping the weather will be a little more predictable and cooler that week. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Deer92

Sat mostly all day here in clinton except a couple hours ended up seeing deer whole time I was in stand seen some bucks cruzing at 1030 and had one come under me at 230 the were really moving had a couple really nice bucks get by me in the brush had a couple come in and bump does and check them and one of them was a bigger 6 that was a older management deer we wanted to get rid of. Seen a couple 3 year old that were bigger but hopefully they only get bigger at 4 or 5 if they stick around and make it.


----------



## DixieDigger

Heading up this Sunday. Going to be hunting Lawrence County the 6th-11th. Can someone screen shoot the 7 day forecast for the local news. Thanks. Weather channel has a 50% chance off rain all next week. I’m at liberty to hold off until the 12th to come up but I can’t make my mind up. This is my 7th year coming up and haven’t killed a buck yet. Seems I always miss the good action. I have passed 4 115-120” Bucks though.


----------



## atctimmy

JakeZ7 said:


> I was on hot sign. Scrapes that have opened up in the last week, fresh tracks. I guess I just picked the wrong day to stare at all day lol. Heading to a trusty doe slaying spot in the morning to get my blood pumping again.


Many scrapes are worked in the dark. I don't usually hunt over them. If you know where the does bed, hunt there. The bucks will be cruising looking for does. Find a spot to intercept them.


----------



## atctimmy

I saw 17 deer tonight and they were up on their feet early. The down side was that I was in a new stand and I don't have it just right. Out of 17 deer only one was in bow range. The one that came in range was a young buck who was cruising.

I was on a deep woods oak flat in Trumbull county.


----------



## Split_G3

lungpuncher1 said:


> Could only get time to hunt Ohio November 16-22 this year. But I'm still looking forward to it alot.
> 
> Whats the hunting like most years that week? Hunting SE Ohio.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


lungpuncher, I'm in SE Ohio as well. If I could have one week out of the whole month of November it would be that timeframe. Early on in the month is a great time but in my 25 years of bowhunting I have seen more big mature deer on their feet the 16th thru the 26th. The way I've always seen the rut, if you want to see "the rut" hunt the first 2 weeks but if you want a more solid chance a big mature deer hunt the last 2 weeks.....Specifically the 16-20. Catch them coming off that first big round of does, thats when the big guys will roam more, thats when you'll lay eyes on that big one you've never seen and has wandered to your neck of the woods from 2-4 miles away. That 3rd week is when does become harder to find and will make the big guys search a little more and a little farther than usual. The potential is there to see a lot of deer but usually sightings drop off some but sightings of big bucks go up.


----------



## WEEGEE

Split_G3 said:


> lungpuncher, I'm in SE Ohio as well. If I could have one week out of the whole month of November it would be that timeframe. Early on in the month is a great time but in my 25 years of bowhunting I have seen more big mature deer on their feet the 16th thru the 26th. The way I've always seen the rut, if you want to see "the rut" hunt the first 2 weeks but if you want a more solid chance a big mature deer hunt the last 2 weeks.....Specifically the 16-20. Catch them coming off that first big round of does, thats when the big guys will roam more, thats when you'll lay eyes on that big one you've never seen and has wandered to your neck of the woods from 2-4 miles away. That 3rd week is when does become harder to find and will make the big guys search a little more and a little farther than usual. The potential is there to see a lot of deer but usually sightings drop off some but sightings of big bucks go up.


perfect answer.....i completely agree


----------



## billf71

hdrking2003 said:


> Well hell, if we’re all gonna be off next week, let’s all put the smack down early and plan a big party at the end of the week to celebrate
> 
> I’ll bring the backstrap!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what we're talking about!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lungpuncher1

Split_G3 said:


> lungpuncher, I'm in SE Ohio as well. If I could have one week out of the whole month of November it would be that timeframe. Early on in the month is a great time but in my 25 years of bowhunting I have seen more big mature deer on their feet the 16th thru the 26th. The way I've always seen the rut, if you want to see "the rut" hunt the first 2 weeks but if you want a more solid chance a big mature deer hunt the last 2 weeks.....Specifically the 16-20. Catch them coming off that first big round of does, thats when the big guys will roam more, thats when you'll lay eyes on that big one you've never seen and has wandered to your neck of the woods from 2-4 miles away. That 3rd week is when does become harder to find and will make the big guys search a little more and a little farther than usual. The potential is there to see a lot of deer but usually sightings drop off some but sightings of big bucks go up.





WEEGEE said:


> perfect answer.....i completely agree


Awesome. Thanks guys, were pumped. Goodluck to all!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeZ7

woodman53 said:


> Just move your truck closer!


Ha! Why didn't I think of that!?


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

34 degrees this morning. Lil windy but the cold air is very encouraging!


----------



## Orvisman73

In the stand! Cold with winds out of the West. Just heard a buck grunt. Here's hoping...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

Checking in, Columbiana Co, Lake Tomahawk


----------



## Liveblue23

I'm going out this evening. I work wed and Thurs then off for two weeks. Let's go


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

Work this week
Off next week
Work following week
Off week of thanksgiving 

On a side note. Is the neighborhood stray cat that kicks the crap out of my cat and cost me $320 in vet bills considered fair game?


----------



## irishhacker

JakeZ7 said:


> I was on hot sign. Scrapes that have opened up in the last week, fresh tracks. I guess I just picked the wrong day to stare at all day lol. Heading to a trusty doe slaying spot in the morning to get my blood pumping again.


Pssstt.. the bucks will be in your doe slaying spot this time of year


----------



## hoytman09

In stand. Checked a camera on the way in a had a big 8 on cam 4x last night. Let’s see if he stuck around


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vtbowhntr

Split_G3 said:


> lungpuncher, I'm in SE Ohio as well. If I could have one week out of the whole month of November it would be that timeframe. Early on in the month is a great time but in my 25 years of bowhunting I have seen more big mature deer on their feet the 16th thru the 26th. The way I've always seen the rut, if you want to see "the rut" hunt the first 2 weeks but if you want a more solid chance a big mature deer hunt the last 2 weeks.....Specifically the 16-20. Catch them coming off that first big round of does, thats when the big guys will roam more, thats when you'll lay eyes on that big one you've never seen and has wandered to your neck of the woods from 2-4 miles away. That 3rd week is when does become harder to find and will make the big guys search a little more and a little farther than usual. The potential is there to see a lot of deer but usually sightings drop off some but sightings of big bucks go up.


Absolutely spot on anwser, I would rather hunt the last week of November before gun season than hunt the first week. I tend to see alot of dink bucks the first week. While its cool and keeps it interesting I am not looking to kill young bucks. My daughter is looking to kill a buck of any kind for her first and I will have her here the best 5 days I can think of for that 11/8-11/12. I am the weirdo that loves lock down and right as it starts to break. Like I said before we kill most of our mature bucks from the 15th-20th. There is not the same amount of activity, bit the young bucks have exhausted themselves cruising the dance floor while the older bucks waited until the dance started.


----------



## BBD1984

The post are really starting to heat up.... who's going to be next to post a kill pic???

Hopefully me be in stand Good Lord willing around 4:30....can't wait!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## irishhacker

Vacation starts for me after Friday.. till the 13th

Will be out this evening.. Halloween is one of my favorite nights to hunt


----------



## Hower08

lutzweiser said:


> Work this week
> Off next week
> Work following week
> Off week of thanksgiving
> 
> On a side note. Is the neighborhood stray cat that kicks the crap out of my cat and cost me $320 in vet bills considered fair game?


Yes


----------



## irishhacker

Hower08 said:


> Yes


wrong.. the losing cat is fair game.. Keep the winner.. Cheaper!


----------



## jimmyfunk60

In stand now, drove to the farm this morning and forgot my boots at home, 30 min round trip and climbed in just at day break, just had 115” 8 pt cross in front of me grunted and he came in to 20 yards... be in a tree all day hopefully it’s a productive one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

jimmyfunk60 said:


> In stand now, drove to the farm this morning and forgot my boots at home, 30 min round trip and climbed in just at day break, just had 115” 8 pt cross in front of me grunted and he came in to 20 yards... be in a tree all day hopefully it’s a productive one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 keep us posted.... we need field reports from boots on the ground

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeZ7

lutzweiser said:


> Checking in, Columbiana Co, Lake Tomahawk


My sister and her family live at tomahawk.


----------



## lutzweiser

JakeZ7 said:


> My sister and her family live at tomahawk.


Lake is being over run with deer. What’s her name, I may know her?


----------



## JakeZ7

lutzweiser said:


> Lake is being over run with deer. What’s her name, I may know her?


Jannie. Fiance goes by Bud.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Good luck to everyone today. I've been on this board since 2009 and don't really remember a time when there appeared to be so much activity so early. Granted there haven't been many studs dropped yet but it seems things are heating up uniformly across the state. I've been waiting for one of those years where it just busts wide open but weather has been brutal the past few years. Even though it will be warmer in the coming days, with the rain and cloud cover, things shouldn't slow much. This could be the year for a wild rut!!!

I love refreshing my screen at work and seeing all the new posts.


----------



## skippyturtle

lungpuncher1 said:


> Awesome. Thanks guys, were pumped. Goodluck to all!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Make sure you bring your orange for the youth gun season


----------



## mtn3531

Slow morning so far in Preble county. I'm more anxious for the corn to come down. Heard a couple of soft grunts earlier, that's it.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 69RS

Hey guys , I thought I would add my buck to the list. I killed him Saturday October 28th at 2pm. We had rain/snow move in Friday into Saturday morning. And I knew as soon as it moved out I needed to get in the stand. The stand I wanted to hunt I really needed a nw wind to be perfect but a west wind would work. Luckily it stayed west all morning with a hint of nw so I decided to try it. I got in at around 11:45 am. I bumped 3 deer when went in right near my stand. After I had been in for less than 30 minutes I had 2 does and a fwan to come through. Then nothing for an 1.5hr or so. Then just before 2 I looked to the north where the deer typically come from out of the bedding area and all I see is a big white rack coming and I immediately knew it was “stickers “. He came straight to me and circled in behind me and around to my right side then gave me almost the perfect broadside shot. And I was lucky enough to be able to make a good shot and he was dead within 50 yards. Still on cloud 9.... Good luck to everyone who is still chasing those big bucks!

Sorry about the sideways pictures...


----------



## Orvisman73

Just drilled one!! Bucks are on their feet, shot a nice one at 920 and have seen 3 more cruising since. I might have hit him a tad back. WOOOOOT!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeZ7

Couple of does came through early followed by a fork horn running to beat hell. Not sure if he was after the does or someone spooked them coming in on the other side of the ridge.


----------



## JakeZ7

Orvisman73 said:


> Just drilled one!! Bucks are on their feet, shot a nice one at 920 and have seen 3 more cruising since. I might have hit him a tad back. WOOOOOT!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Awesome! Good luck on the recovery


----------



## Orvisman73

Just drilled one!! Bucks are on their feet, shot a nice one at 920 and have seen 3 more cruising since. I might have hit him a tad back. WOOOOOT! My first halloween buck. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeZ7

Nice! Congrats!


----------



## jsbhunter

No deer sightings this morning, climbing down. Marion County.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

69RS said:


> Hey guys , I thought I would add my buck to the list. I killed him Saturday October 28th at 2pm. We had rain/snow move in Friday into Saturday morning. And I knew as soon as it moved out I needed to get in the stand. The stand I wanted to hunt I really needed a nw wind to be perfect but a west wind would work. Luckily it stayed west all morning with a hint of nw so I decided to try it. I got in at around 11:45 am. I bumped 3 deer when went in right near my stand. After I had been in for less than 30 minutes I had 2 does and a fwan to come through. Then nothing for an 1.5hr or so. Then just before 2 I looked to the north where the deer typically come from out of the bedding area and all I see is a big white rack coming and I immediately knew it was “stickers “. He came straight to me and circled in behind me and around to my right side then gave me almost the perfect broadside shot. And I was lucky enough to be able to make a good shot and he was dead within 50 yards. Still on cloud 9.... Good luck to everyone who is still chasing those big bucks!
> 
> Sorry about the sideways pictures...


Congrats on the buck. Great deer!!


----------



## hdrking2003

69RS said:


> Hey guys , I thought I would add my buck to the list. I killed him Saturday October 28th at 2pm. We had rain/snow move in Friday into Saturday morning. And I knew as soon as it moved out I needed to get in the stand. The stand I wanted to hunt I really needed a nw wind to be perfect but a west wind would work. Luckily it stayed west all morning with a hint of nw so I decided to try it. I got in at around 11:45 am. I bumped 3 deer when went in right near my stand. After I had been in for less than 30 minutes I had 2 does and a fwan to come through. Then nothing for an 1.5hr or so. Then just before 2 I looked to the north where the deer typically come from out of the bedding area and all I see is a big white rack coming and I immediately knew it was “stickers “. He came straight to me and circled in behind me and around to my right side then gave me almost the perfect broadside shot. And I was lucky enough to be able to make a good shot and he was dead within 50 yards. Still on cloud 9.... Good luck to everyone who is still chasing those big bucks!
> 
> Sorry about the sideways pictures...


Stud buck man, congrats!! Love that feeling.



Orvisman73 said:


> Just drilled one!! Bucks are on their feet, shot a nice one at 920 and have seen 3 more cruising since. I might have hit him a tad back. WOOOOOT! My first halloween buck.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Hell yeah Orvis!!! Good luck with the recovery, in for updates......from work!:sad:


----------



## rustydog32

Here’s mine from this past weekend. They were on their feet


----------



## jimmyfunk60

Slow here single buck around 8 and nothing else just climbed down and pUlled my card and checked it. Had the big six in here at 5 last night










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

rustydog32 said:


> View attachment 6286739
> 
> 
> Here’s mine from this past weekend. They were on their feet


Nice! Maybe they are starting to fall


----------



## hdrking2003

rustydog32 said:


> View attachment 6286739
> 
> 
> Here’s mine from this past weekend. They were on their feet


Nice job Rusty!! Is that the infamous tracker with you? Lol. Licking or Knox?


----------



## mtn3531

Orvisman73 said:


> Just drilled one!! Bucks are on their feet, shot a nice one at 920 and have seen 3 more cruising since. I might have hit him a tad back. WOOOOOT!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Keep us posted. Congrats

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobucks

That's it, I'm leaving work at noon today and will be in a tree by 1:30pm!


----------



## BBD1984

rustydog32 said:


> View attachment 6286739
> 
> 
> Here’s mine from this past weekend. They were on their feet


 Man you just got here!!! What, was he tied to a tree....

congrats on an awesome deer![emoji106] 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

rustydog32 said:


> View attachment 6286739
> 
> 
> Here’s mine from this past weekend. They were on their feet


Nice buck. Like your hunting buddy to. Labs are my 2nd favorite dogs next to boxers


----------



## rustydog32

hdrking2003 said:


> Nice job Rusty!! Is that the infamous tracker with you? Lol. Licking or Knox?


That’s him! He always travels with me. Knox


----------



## rustydog32

BBD1984 said:


> Man you just got here!!! What, was he tied to a tree....
> 
> congrats on an awesome deer!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


First morning up a tree lol


----------



## rustydog32

lutzweiser said:


> Nice buck. Like your hunting buddy to. Labs are my 2nd favorite dogs next to boxers


He’s actually a Deutsch drahtaar

Don’t know what I would do without my boxer


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

Representing the OSU and otterbein college students here. My buddy and I who hunt 200 acres of an old tree farm in Richland County will be out as much as possible the next few weeks starting tomorrow. I'll be sitting the evenings of 11/1, 11/4, 11/8, and 11/15 and multiple days during thanksgiving break. Between work and classes its very hard to find times to sit without skipping classes. Really excited nontheless!


----------



## cfred70

TurkeyTaker'12 said:


> Representing the OSU and otterbein college students here. My buddy and I who hunt 200 acres of an old tree farm in Richland County will be out as much as possible the next few weeks starting tomorrow. I'll be sitting the evenings of 11/1, 11/4, 11/8, and 11/15 and multiple days during thanksgiving break. Between work and classes its very hard to find times to sit without skipping classes. Really excited nontheless!


Otterbein College or Otterbein University??? I'm old school, it was still college when I went....and it wasn't that long ago lol.


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

Well TECHNICALLY its university, but I'm a college student haha, I am a systems engineering major right now and love it.


----------



## mbunner23

Lost my property in Meigs County Ohio this year, the land owner passed away. Hope to get back there next year, Ohio is a great state for big bucks.


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

rustydog32 said:


> View attachment 6286739
> 
> 
> Here’s mine from this past weekend. They were on their feet


Did you shoot him in the water and have the lab retrieve him? nice buck!


----------



## hdrking2003

rustydog32 said:


> That’s him! He always travels with me. Knox


Nice looking pup! You wouldn't happen to hunt right off of 13, just north of Utica would ya? I travel down that way about once a week and have seen a truck parked near the oil well on the left, just north of town. Just curious.


----------



## hdrking2003

TurkeyTaker'12 said:


> Representing the OSU and otterbein college students here. My buddy and I who hunt 200 acres of an old tree farm in Richland County will be out as much as possible the next few weeks starting tomorrow. I'll be sitting the evenings of 11/1, 11/4, 11/8, and 11/15 and multiple days during thanksgiving break. Between work and classes its very hard to find times to sit without skipping classes. Really excited nontheless!


I hunt next to an old tree farm in southern Richland county(near Butler), and man o man do the deer love bedding over there. Great places to hunt!! On most evening hunts, I can watch lines of does come walking out of the thick stuff from next door, onto the alfalfa field I hunt over. Some big ol brutes have been know to be staying over there in the bush too. Just gotta pick the right trail on the right night.


----------



## chaded

Going to head out soon, it looks like a really nice day out too. Going to hunt a stand I have never been in so who knows.


----------



## jimmyfunk60

I’m getting dressed and headed back in now, pretty windy here going to get in the bottom In a big swamp and hope something comes bye.. 
Good luck hope someone has some kill pics tonight 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

T - 4 hours.... I've got a funny feeling about tonight.... feel like I need to be prepared to have a face to face encounter with a monster buck!! In which I'll have to go hand to hoove combat... better pack my knife this will be my 1st night using docs sweet demise 7.... could get interesting... stay tuned

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rustydog32

hdrking2003 said:


> Nice looking pup! You wouldn't happen to hunt right off of 13, just north of Utica would ya? I travel down that way about once a week and have seen a truck parked near the oil well on the left, just north of town. Just curious.


I do but wrong farm. I’ve seen that truck as well


----------



## z7hunter11

BBD1984 said:


> T - 4 hours.... I've got a funny feeling about tonight.... feel like I need to be prepared to have a face to face encounter with a monster buck!! In which I'll have to go hand to hoove combat... better pack my knife this will be my 1st night using docs sweet demise 7.... could get interesting... stay tuned
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Report back with your findings. I’m intrigued by the “demise” as well! Good luck out there!


----------



## jlacorte2

TurkeyTaker'12 said:


> Representing the OSU and otterbein college students here. My buddy and I who hunt 200 acres of an old tree farm in Richland County will be out as much as possible the next few weeks starting tomorrow. I'll be sitting the evenings of 11/1, 11/4, 11/8, and 11/15 and multiple days during thanksgiving break. Between work and classes its very hard to find times to sit without skipping classes. Really excited nontheless!


Nice to have some other Otterbein guys on here! I am an alumni and current baseball coach there. Check out the guys at The Whitetail Experience. They are Otterbein alumni as well.


----------



## bghunter7311

Flight from Texas tomorrow looking forward to Thursday - Sunday


----------



## JakeZ7

Heading in to sit a good funnel I've been saving for a chilly west wind. Hope I see some action. Good luck to everyone out or heading out tonight.


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

hdrking2003 said:


> I hunt next to an old tree farm in southern Richland county(near Butler), and man o man do the deer love bedding over there. Great places to hunt!! On most evening hunts, I can watch lines of does come walking out of the thick stuff from next door, onto the alfalfa field I hunt over. Some big ol brutes have been know to be staying over there in the bush too. Just gotta pick the right trail on the right night.


We must not be too far from each other! I hunt adjacent to Snow Trails.


----------



## TheKingofKings

Friday will be here before I know it.


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

jlacorte2 said:


> Nice to have some other Otterbein guys on here! I am an alumni and current baseball coach there. Check out the guys at The Whitetail Experience. They are Otterbein alumni as well.


Awesome, Ill check it out. I'm a systems engineering junior right now, can't complain a bit about it!


----------



## glassguy2511

There was a high 180's killed yesterday in Jackson County. This morning on my way to work I saw a nice 10 pt crossing the road between cut corn fields with his head on the ground the entire time on a fast pace. Definitely dogging a doe right at daybreak.

I am starting to get good deer on my trail cams between 10am and 2pm. 2.5-3.5 yr old bucks from 110"-130s". With them cruising, it wont be long before the older bucks are on their feet mid day.

I think a lot of the mid day activity is a result of the dark, cloudy nights that we've had the past week. Seems the best time right now to be on stand is right after daylight, late morning and mid afternoon. I had a few good bucks from 6:15pm- dark. 

I think these rainy days ahead will make it a little tougher, but with night cloud cover I expect to start getting shooters moving late morning and mid day in search of the bedded does that might be coming in. Main focus is hunting woodlines directly down wind of bedding areas as the bucks will cruise there the most in attempt to wind a doe coming in.

2 weeks ago I had younger bucks bumping does and grunting with every step in the woods. Now those younger bucks are getting tamed down by the older deer and I am even seeing the groups of does that frequent my property start coming in as singles, which means its right around the corner.

I think this year's colder weather might actually bring in an earlier rut as predicted. 

Good luck to everyone, stay safe and take good shots.


----------



## rustydog32

glassguy2511 said:


> There was a high 180's killed yesterday in Jackson County. This morning on my way to work I saw a nice 10 pt crossing the road between cut corn fields with his head on the ground the entire time on a fast pace. Definitely dogging a doe right at daybreak.
> 
> I am starting to get good deer on my trail cams between 10am and 2pm. 2.5-3.5 yr old bucks from 110"-130s". With them cruising, it wont be long before the older bucks are on their feet mid day.
> 
> I think a lot of the mid day activity is a result of the dark, cloudy nights that we've had the past week. Seems the best time right now to be on stand is right after daylight, late morning and mid afternoon. I had a few good bucks from 6:15pm- dark.
> 
> I think these rainy days ahead will make it a little tougher, but with night cloud cover I expect to start getting shooters moving late morning and mid day in search of the bedded does that might be coming in. Main focus is hunting woodlines directly down wind of bedding areas as the bucks will cruise there the most in attempt to wind a doe coming in.
> 
> 2 weeks ago I had younger bucks bumping does and grunting with every step in the woods. Now those younger bucks are getting tamed down by the older deer and I am even seeing the groups of does that frequent my property start coming in as singles, which means its right around the corner.
> 
> I think this year's colder weather might actually bring in an earlier rut as predicted.
> 
> Good luck to everyone, stay safe and take good shots.


Spot on from what I’ve seen


----------



## glassguy2511

rustydog32 said:


> Spot on from what I’ve seen


Yep.

As a rule of thumb, cloudy nights will produce first morning buck movement, then they will bed for a couple of hours and then get on their feet from 10/11 till 2 or 3pm. Then they bed again and start moving again in the last minutes of daylight that evening.

Clear nights, they move more at night and first thing in the morning and continue until 10/11am or so, then bed down and start moving again from 3pm through dark.

I am not a scientist by any means, but it always works like that where I hunt here in southern Ohio. I think its because deer will move more on a clear night than a dark night, all the way through and that determines when and how much they move during daylight.


----------



## lutzweiser

rustydog32 said:


> View attachment 6286787
> 
> 
> He’s actually a Deutsch drahtaar
> 
> Don’t know what I would do without my boxer











Thats my Boxer and my Hound Dog


----------



## lutzweiser

Found lots of new scrapes and rubs in Columbiana Co the past few days. I typically see most of my movement from the 8th to 13th Shoot 3 of my bucks in that time frame.


----------



## Sasamafras

Orvisman73 said:


> Just drilled one!! Bucks are on their feet, shot a nice one at 920 and have seen 3 more cruising since. I might have hit him a tad back. WOOOOOT! My first halloween buck.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Been checking back for updates. Hope you were just giving him time until you track!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orvisman73

Sasamafras said:


> Been checking back for updates. Hope you were just giving him time until you track!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Guys, I am dumbfounded. I thought I ten ringed him. Great blood for 50 or so yards but then it was just the occasional drop for about 400 more yards until it just petered out. I am shocked, so frustrated. Now I'm at work replaying it in my mind. The arrow broke off with about 12 inches of penetration. Blood was crimson, with a few bubbles, and I found this coagulated stuff near the end of his blood trail.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Quartering away, towards? Can you send a pic of where you think you hit him in a diagram?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

rustydog32 said:


> I do but wrong farm. I’ve seen that truck as well


Copy that. Well congrats again, and I'll give ya a shout if I need you n the pup this year(hope not to though, lol)!


----------



## TheKingofKings

Here is a the buck Ridleys son took on Saturday after the rain/sleet/snow cleared out.


----------



## TheKingofKings

BTW, 530pm the buck stood up in a fence row along a standing corn field. cut through the tiny briar and schumac thicket he was hunting and provided a 25yard quartering away shot. Parker xbow and exodus broadhead done the rest.


----------



## cfred70

jlacorte2 said:


> Nice to have some other Otterbein guys on here! I am an alumni and current baseball coach there. Check out the guys at The Whitetail Experience. They are Otterbein alumni as well.


My man George was my offensive line coach! Love that guy!


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Orvisman73 said:


> Guys, I am dumbfounded. I thought I ten ringed him. Great blood for 50 or so yards but then it was just the occasional drop for about 400 more yards until it just petered out. I am shocked, so frustrated. Now I'm at work replaying it in my mind. The arrow broke off with about 12 inches of penetration. Blood was crimson, with a few bubbles, and I found this coagulated stuff near the end of his blood trail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Knowing nothing else about your shot such as quartering to, from, hit high or low, from the sound of it it seems like a single lung shot. He's dead or will be soon but may have been pushed a bit. Had one similar to that a few years back and I only got one lung because the angle was so steep since I was sitting so high. Even with the exit hole low on his body, internal organs plugged the hole (Thanks a lot slick trick). I found him the next day 400-500 yards away - and I let him sit overnight. Unless you have new info for us as far as shot placement, my guess would be you find him. Good luck. I know it's brutal.


----------



## rustydog32

Anyone near Logan with a dog? Just had someone message me said he’s shot a brute but ran out of blood. I would go but I wouldn’t be able to arrive till morning then it will be raining


----------



## hdrking2003

Orvisman73 said:


> Guys, I am dumbfounded. I thought I ten ringed him. Great blood for 50 or so yards but then it was just the occasional drop for about 400 more yards until it just petered out. I am shocked, so frustrated. Now I'm at work replaying it in my mind. The arrow broke off with about 12 inches of penetration. Blood was crimson, with a few bubbles, and I found this coagulated stuff near the end of his blood trail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


That's 2013 all over again for me Orvis. Same scenario at the end of October that year, with about 50-100 yards of a blood trail that a blind man could see, then 400-500 yards of just a drop here and there with the chunks in it like your pic. Then everything went dry. Fast forward to Dec 1st of that same year, and I ended up putting down a good buck about 35 yards from my stand. No need to track this time luckily. Got to the buck and realized it was the same buck, because he had a half wound-half scar from a NAP Killzone on both sides of him. Turns out my shot was just a little bit higher than what I thought it was originally, and it was a clean passthru around his backstrap. I am only talking like an inch to inch and a half high, but the proof was in the pudding, so to speak. He had no ill affects from the previous wound either, he was getting around just fine when I finally closed the deal. I hope you find your buck, but I wouldn't be surprised if this is what happened.


----------



## ohiobucks

120ish 8pt walked by about 3pm, about 100yds away. Ignored my grunts and kept moving...Knox co.


----------



## BBD1984

ohiobucks said:


> 120ish 8pt walked by about 3pm, about 100yds away. Ignored my grunts and kept moving...Knox co.


Yep that sounds a lot like most experiences I have in the Rut.... I have however had decent success with a decoy after most of the does have been bred.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

TurkeyTaker'12 said:


> We must not be too far from each other! I hunt adjacent to Snow Trails.


Well howdy neighbor! Lol. I actually hunt about a mile or 2 south of Butler, not too far off of Rt95. My buddy's family actually owns SnowTrails, plus other land close to there, and he's ALWAYS got big boys roaming around there every year.


----------



## ohiobucks

1-1/2 8pt 40yds behind me, munching on every green leaf he can jam in his mouth for the last 20 minutes. Knox

2 small bucks hounding a fat doe in front of me.

4 bucks spotted in the last hour and 15 minutes...


----------



## JakeZ7

Good entry, good wind, 3 does already came by and something was grunting and thrashing around in grown up crp behind me. No visual yet. Columbiana cty.


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

hdrking2003 said:


> That's 2013 all over again for me Orvis. Same scenario at the end of October that year, with about 50-100 yards of a blood trail that a blind man could see, then 400-500 yards of just a drop here and there with the chunks in it like your pic. Then everything went dry. Fast forward to Dec 1st of that same year, and I ended up putting down a good buck about 35 yards from my stand. No need to track this time luckily. Got to the buck and realized it was the same buck, because he had a half wound-half scar from a NAP Killzone on both sides of him. Turns out my shot was just a little bit higher than what I thought it was originally, and it was a clean passthru around his backstrap. I am only talking like an inch to inch and a half high, but the proof was in the pudding, so to speak. He had no ill affects from the previous wound either, he was getting around just fine when I finally closed the deal. I hope you find your buck, but I wouldn't be surprised if this is what happened.



HDRKING thats a cool story and an even better ending. A buddy of mine shot a deer during gun season a long time back that had 2 different broadheads buried in it that had been there for quite some time all healed up and the buck was healthy. Very strange and goes to show how tough these deer really are.


----------



## hoytman09

My brother just stuck this guy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

rustydog32 said:


> Anyone near Logan with a dog? Just had someone message me said he’s shot a brute but ran out of blood. I would go but I wouldn’t be able to arrive till morning then it will be raining



someone a couple days ago posted that he was in s ohio with his tracking dog. was a pic of him too in back of the guys pickup.


----------



## JakeZ7

hoytman09 said:


> My brother just stuck this guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow... He's top heavy!


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

hoytman09 said:


> My brother just stuck this guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look like hes about to mount that doe...or just checking her out hahah


----------



## hdrking2003

Ruts With Nuts said:


> Look like hes about to mount that doe...or just checking her out hahah


If that, is indeed, a doe. Looks like he's still in velvet and might be in a bachelor group in that pic. Might be one of those "different" kind of bucks, lol.


----------



## hdrking2003

Ruts With Nuts said:


> someone a couple days ago posted that he was in s ohio with his tracking dog. was a pic of him too in back of the guys pickup.


Pretty sure that was Rusty, the guy you quoted......Lol.

All good. Thanks for the kudos on my story. They are CRAZY tough animals, with a will to live like no other.


----------



## mtn3531

hdrking2003 said:


> If that, is indeed, a doe. Looks like he's still in velvet and might be in a bachelor group in that pic. Might be one of those "different" kind of bucks, lol.


Did you just assume that deer's gender? Lol

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Got held up in a meeting.... Just walking to stand now. Major bummer dude! Beautiful evening 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

mtn3531 said:


> Did you just assume that deer's gender? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



I made a politically inappropriate guess....hahahah!


----------



## hdrking2003

mtn3531 said:


> Did you just assume that deer's gender? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Why not, Ruts did the same? Lol. I would definitely assume bachelor group in velvet over a velvet buck sniffing around a doe tho. Am I not thinking correctly here?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Stealth entry... nothing spooked... just let out a few beats with the true talker..... come on let tonight be the night!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

hdrking2003 said:


> Why not, Ruts did the same? Lol. I would definitely assume bachelor group in velvet over a velvet buck sniffing around a doe tho. Am I not thinking correctly here?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Saw a nice 8 point at a checking station years ago that was killed in black powder season/January in full velvet. Warden was there as told me it had been castrated. Must have lost his sack jumping a barb wire fence or something. Bizzarre!


----------



## mandrroofing

3 doe being pushed by a small 6 so far

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

Heading to my land in Guernsey Cty on thursday. Hoping there is alot more activity than i have had up north here at my home in Geauga Cty. Anyone have any reports on Guernsey or Noble counties? I am on border.


----------



## skippyturtle

I went and moved a stand. Made some noise. Metal banging and such. Got done and walked 100 yards and had a 2.5 yr old spook. Ran 15-20 yards and stopped. Stood there for a few minutes looking toward me and then went on about his buisness. Saliva was all around his lips and dripping out. It appeared he has been cruising.


----------



## Tim/OH

BBD1984 said:


> Got held up in a meeting.... Just walking to stand now. Major bummer dude! Beautiful evening
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 I just got in the stand about 10 min ago and I jumped a bunch of deer around my stand ☹



Tim


----------



## Schneeder

Was also late getting to my stand due to a wreck. Hopefully the planes flying over masked my entry while getting my sticks on the tree. Hopefully will see some Halloween action tonight.


----------



## mtn3531

Ruts With Nuts said:


> I made a politically inappropriate guess....hahahah!


True story lol. Thankfully that crowd doesn't frequent archery talk...or if they do they keep a low profile

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jk0069

They were moving on my property at 3 of my stand locations this morning, unfortunately about an hour before daylight. Cell cameras sure do make it hard to get any work done during the day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

jk0069 said:


> They were moving on my property at 3 of my stand locations this morning, unfortunately about an hour before daylight. Cell cameras sure do make it hard to get any work done during the day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I assume you are talking about trail cams that transmit pics to your cell phone.....which one/ones are you using and do you recommend etc etc etc. Pros/Cons etc. I am tired of dealing with my regular trail cams taking pics when they feel like it. Just when I think I have a good one that works long term..boom it starts screwing up. I love the idea of getting pics real time and not having to spook/stink up woods pulling chips all the time, I am just very leary of spending the big $$ one them if they are hit or miss in reliability too.


----------



## jk0069

Ruts With Nuts said:


> I assume you are talking about trail cams that transmit pics to your cell phone.....which one/ones are you using and do you recommend etc etc etc. Pros/Cons etc. I am tired of dealing with mine taking pics when they feel like it with regular trail cams. Just when I think I have a good one that works long term..boom it starts screwing up. I love the idea of getting pics real time and not having to spook/stink up woods pulling chips all the time, I am just very leary of spending the big $$ one them if they are hit or miss in reliability too.


I am using the Moultrie modem and cameras. I have questionable service but once I switched them over to a 12v battery they have been great. I have three now. I have used ltl acorn and spartan prior, spartan is nice however I couldn’t get AT&T service and didn’t want to spend the money to buy a Verizon one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Ruts With Nuts said:


> Saw a nice 8 point at a checking station years ago that was killed in black powder season/January in full velvet. Warden was there as told me it had been castrated. Must have lost his sack jumping a barb wire fence or something. Bizzarre!


Man, that sounds terrible!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioBuck85

I hunted Marion county Saturday and seen decent action, just no big boys yet


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

jk0069 said:


> I am using the Moultrie modem and cameras. I have questionable service but once I switched them over to a 12v battery they have been great. I have three now. I have used ltl acorn and spartan prior, spartan is nice however I couldn’t get AT&T service and didn’t want to spend the money to buy a Verizon one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is there a particular model you are using? What is appx price for unit & battery pack? How long have you been using? I will research from there. Appreciate the feedback much!


----------



## BBD1984

nothing moving in Logan co. I can't imagine much better conditions..... prefect!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jk0069

The MV1 is the modem. You can attach it to any of the cameras that are 2016 and newer I believe. They have a chart on their website. This is my 2nd year I have $200 in the modem and camera on my cheapest setup that I just picked up. The 12v battery is $20 and I picked up enough stuff to make 10 harnesses for less then $30 so call it $3 and 20 minutes labor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chief razor

Nothing going on here in Athens County yet. I have some booner size squirrel’s giving my neck a work out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

jk0069 said:


> The MV1 is the modem. You can attach it to any of the cameras that are 2016 and newer I believe. They have a chart on their website. This is my 2nd year I have $200 in the modem and camera on my cheapest setup that I just picked up. The 12v battery is $20 and I picked up enough stuff to make 10 harnesses for less then $30 so call it $3 and 20 minutes labor.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds good. My wife will be happy to know my X Mas gift from her to me is covered!


----------



## jk0069

Ruts With Nuts said:


> Sounds good. My wife will be happy to know my X Mas gift from her to me is covered!


Do you have good Verizon service where you hunt?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

2 does feeding in field beside me 70yds.... okay where's their boyfriends

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

chief razor said:


> Nothing going on here in Athens County yet. I have some booner size squirrel’s giving my neck a work out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had a fat fox squirrel in tree next to me 10 yards away at eye level staring straight at me very puzzled and un afraid. Looked like he was thinking "my your a big one & what happened to you tail dude? "


----------



## JakeZ7

chief razor said:


> Nothing going on here in Athens County yet. I have some booner size squirrel’s giving my neck a work out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They taste good too


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

jk0069 said:


> Do you have good Verizon service where you hunt?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At my home in Geauga Cty yes with Verizon, but my land in Guernsey no, not even at the house. I will use it mostly at my home in Geauga.


----------



## jk0069

Ruts With Nuts said:


> At my home in Geauga Cty yes with Verizon, but my land in Guernsey no, not even at the house. I will use it mostly at my home in Geauga.


Good deal, what part of guernsey? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

JakeZ7 said:


> They taste good too


I make a killer squirrel pot pie, easy and so tasty!


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

jk0069 said:


> Good deal, what part of guernsey?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Quaker City / Salesville area right on Guernsey/Noble line.


----------



## jk0069

Ruts With Nuts said:


> Quaker City / Salesville area right on Guernsey/Noble line.


Nice, half of the guys in my Columbus office live right there haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

jk0069 said:


> Nice, half of the guys in my Columbus office live right there haha.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Small town probably seen em around. its great hunting area, bought my original acreage is 99, love it there!


----------



## jk0069

Ruts With Nuts said:


> Small town probably seen em around. its great hunting area, bought my original acreage is 99, love it there!


All yellow trucks that say Team Fishel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

jk0069 said:


> All yellow trucks that say Team Fishel
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do think i have seen those trucks...


----------



## escapeVelocity

What's everyone's thoughts on the rain tomorrow, as in are you still hunting?

I had a good morning this morning. I saw a few little bucks bumping doe and were moving. Nothing big yet. 

I adjusted my stand location closer to last year's spot where I killed a 146" 8 point. Its funny how the same locations consistently produce good deer. Just when I second guess myself, I keep that in mind. Last year it wasn't until the 12th that "big ones" started showing up. Right in the timeframe someone posted about earlier with the later phases of the rut, or when it just starts. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jk0069

escapeVelocity said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on the rain tomorrow, as in are you still hunting?
> 
> I had a good morning this morning. I saw a few little bucks bumping doe and were moving. Nothing big yet.
> 
> I adjusted my stand location closer to last year's spot where I killed a 146" 8 point. Its funny how the same locations consistently produce good deer. Just when I second guess myself, I keep that in mind. Last year it wasn't until the 12th that "big ones" started showing up. Right in the timeframe someone posted about earlier with the later phases of the rut, or when it just starts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I am going to be out Friday - Sunday rain or shine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

jk0069 said:


> I am going to be out Friday - Sunday rain or shine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


JK how long does that 12V last you before dying out? Stealth & Spartan have solar modems that look interesting but again big $$.


----------



## jk0069

Ruts With Nuts said:


> JK how long does that 12V last you before dying out? Stealth & Spartan have solar modems that look interesting but again big $$.


To be honest everybit of a month. However I have it set on immediate upload and questionable service. You could get longer with good service and twice a day uploads. Honestly I spent the $20 for an extra battery to rotate as needed, since I can just recharge them. It’s cheaper then 16 AA batteries anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeZ7

Missed a coyote right before dark. Hit some brush. No more deer. Hitting it again tomorrow.


----------



## Regohio

Thursday looks good…Maybe Saturday morning???


----------



## BBD1984

Pretty crazy night tonight.... Saw close to 20 deer. All from 300 yards to 30 no bucks. Walking out had two heavy hoofed something or another's running close to me.... pretty Leary couldn't tell if they were running away from me or towards me. My headlamp batteries are almost dead... won't be back out again till Saturday a.m. Good Luck. Really was wanting to tag a BOOnner on Halloween

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chief razor

4 does and a small buck in the last hour. Nice night to be in the woods regardless. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobucks

My woods went dead quiet after 4:30pm today...nada, nothing. Even the squirrels weren't moving. Weird.


----------



## JakeZ7

ohiobucks said:


> My woods went dead quiet after 4:30pm today...nada, nothing. Even the squirrels weren't moving. Weird.


Same with me other than coyotes at dark. The wind quit then it got pin drop quiet


----------



## BBD1984

Doc's sweet demise #7 worked well for me tonight. Seemed like does just congregated down wind of me... I don't know if they were just getting a high or what. Only downside is you got to smell that sweet Aroma the whole time you're starving up in the tree :-(

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyfunk60

Skunked in Carroll County tonight in my stand, however my dad was sitting at the front corner of the property on a water line where he could see the whole property line he said a nice buck came out of the back side of the swamp at 5pm if he had only went the other way... I’m on baby duty tomorrow morning I’ll be out in the afternoon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hank lee

JakeZ7 said:


> Same with me other than coyotes at dark. The wind quit then it got pin drop quiet


that freaks me out when it does that. I was out over the weekend for an afternoon hunt and no squirrel, no deer, no birds it was really odd.


----------



## Liveblue23

Hunted Adams this evening. Bumped a basket rack doggin some does. Farmer was running beans so didn't see much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agustus

rustydog32 said:


> View attachment 6286787
> 
> 
> He’s actually a Deutsch drahtaar
> 
> Don’t know what I would do without my boxer


We have drahthaars as well. Awesome breed!


----------



## djbussar

Hello all, I'm an Indiana guy and been hunting Ohio for the first time this year. I've been out 6ish times on this new property in Williams County (NW Ohio), and wondered if anyone has any knowledge of the area. Before gaining permission i had only rabbit hunted the property once or twice and didn't really know much about it other than it's 200 acres of creek bottom and fields (in laws land). I can't seem to get a shooter on camera. All i've seen is 1 and 2 year olds, maybe a 3 year old as well. Seems to have a decent amount of deer but is this area known to have big deer potential? Just having a hard time figuring it out.

Thanks for your guys help. I'm not new to the site but it's been long enough to forget my username and password.


----------



## The Phantom

Nice buck.
Congrats.



69RS said:


> Hey guys , I thought I would add my buck to the list. I killed him Saturday October 28th at 2pm. We had rain/snow move in Friday into Saturday morning. And I knew as soon as it moved out I needed to get in the stand. The stand I wanted to hunt I really needed a nw wind to be perfect but a west wind would work. Luckily it stayed west all morning with a hint of nw so I decided to try it. I got in at around 11:45 am. I bumped 3 deer when went in right near my stand. After I had been in for less than 30 minutes I had 2 does and a fwan to come through. Then nothing for an 1.5hr or so. Then just before 2 I looked to the north where the deer typically come from out of the bedding area and all I see is a big white rack coming and I immediately knew it was “stickers “. He came straight to me and circled in behind me and around to my right side then gave me almost the perfect broadside shot. And I was lucky enough to be able to make a good shot and he was dead within 50 yards. Still on cloud 9.... Good luck to everyone who is still chasing those big bucks!
> 
> Sorry about the sideways pictures...


----------



## The Phantom

*Licking county*

Slept in, so decided not to rush it. Got to my stand at 1030 this morning.
I got about half way up the tree and had a doe come by at 20 yards.

Button buck came in and bedded down 15 yards away at 230.
Four point came through at 5 yards at 415. Little guy still bedded down.
5:00 PM had a doe standing 30-35 yards away. Something behind her but couldn't tell if was a buck or a doe. Then two dogs came through and chased the button buck, doe, and ?? away.
Took off after the BB, then backtracked the 4 point, then followed the doe's trail.
5:25 see a coyote out in the field.

About 6 PM a half rack 2 point comes into the edge of the woods. Hangs around for 15-20 minutes.
I climb down at 6:45 PM.

Probably hunt Knox in the morning. (Off of 13 between Mt Vernon and Utica).


----------



## Schneeder

Had a fork horn and a doe feed out in front of me tonight. Doe didn't get close enough for a shot. Grunted and let some doe bleets out but the little guy didn't care at all.


----------



## 69RS

The Phantom said:


> Nice buck.
> Congrats.


Thanks


----------



## z7hunter11

BBD1984 said:


> Doc's sweet demise #7 worked well for me tonight. Seemed like does just congregated down wind of me... I don't know if they were just getting a high or what. Only downside is you got to smell that sweet Aroma the whole time you're starving up in the tree :-(
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Did you use the aerosol can or just the spray?


----------



## AttilaTheHun

Hunted Hocking county today most of the day and saw one spike and one doe. Didn’t seem like anything was really moving except for rush hour traffic of grey squirrels. They were driving me nuts!!


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

Have 4 bucks trailing 3 does one buck was a close shooter and a button buck was under my tree eating biologic maximum for 45 mins Monroe County 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarpCommander

djbussar said:


> Hello all, I'm an Indiana guy and been hunting Ohio for the first time this year. I've been out 6ish times on this new property in Williams County (NW Ohio), and wondered if anyone has any knowledge of the area. Before gaining permission i had only rabbit hunted the property once or twice and didn't really know much about it other than it's 200 acres of creek bottom and fields (in laws land). I can't seem to get a shooter on camera. All i've seen is 1 and 2 year olds, maybe a 3 year old as well. Seems to have a decent amount of deer but is this area known to have big deer potential? Just having a hard time figuring it out.
> 
> Thanks for your guys help. I'm not new to the site but it's been long enough to forget my username and password.


I used to hunt Williams long ago when I lived in Toledo. I also hunted Steuben in Indiana, which was WAY better. 

Shoot me a pm or if you want, describe where it's at on here and if I'm familiar with it I'll see what I can tell ya. There were a few places I hunted that got more action than a $20 hooker. And there were a few spots that always seemed to hold decent deer. 

Just depends what area you're in....


----------



## Bkimbel42

Glad to here you picked some up and had some luck with it! I e always said it smells way to sweet/strong for a deer to like it but the does just seem to hang out calm as can be when I use it. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkimbel42

I've always just used the spray, it's strong enough that a shot or two every hour or so seems to hang around and really is plenty. I would assume aerosol would be a little intense for that particular scent, but I also can't say for certain since I haven't had any reason to try the aerosol. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkimbel42

BBD1984 said:


> Doc's sweet demise #7 worked well for me tonight. Seemed like does just congregated down wind of me... I don't know if they were just getting a high or what. Only downside is you got to smell that sweet Aroma the whole time you're starving up in the tree :-(
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





z7hunter11 said:


> Did you use the aerosol can or just the spray?





Bkimbel42 said:


> Glad to here you picked some up and had some luck with it! I e always said it smells way to sweet/strong for a deer to like it but the does just seem to hang out calm as can be when I use it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk





Bkimbel42 said:


> I've always just used the spray, it's strong enough that a shot or two every hour or so seems to hang around and really is plenty. I would assume aerosol would be a little intense for that particular scent, but I also can't say for certain since I haven't had any reason to try the aerosol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Always forget to quote

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

z7hunter11 said:


> Did you use the aerosol can or just the spray?


 4.5oz spray... but I think I used too much.... smelt like a bakery in my stand...a couple,3 sprays is all you'll need

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeZ7

I've got a few snow flakes falling here in southern columbiana. East wind... Heading in now.


----------



## lutzweiser

JakeZ7 said:


> I've got a few snow flakes falling here in southern columbiana. East wind... Heading in now.


Where at In Columbiana Co? I hunt **** Rd near lake Tomahawk and on RT 170 before you drop down over the hill into Fredrickstown headed towards Calcutta


----------



## Bkimbel42

JakeZ7 said:


> I've got a few snow flakes falling here in southern columbiana. East wind... Heading in now.


Same over here in stark county this morning, hoping the rain holds out 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## HUNTFROMABOVE

We got of the Quaker city exit for our lease.



Ruts With Nuts said:


> Quaker City / Salesville area right on Guernsey/Noble line.


----------



## MJP73

Lots of southern Ohio posts. Anyone seeing any action in northern Ohio? Been seeing lots of small bucks cruising and one shooter. Taking the 3rd through the 13th off. Hunting Erie, Lorain and Ashland counties. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Bkimbel42

Stark county here and I've had 8 different shooter bucks on camera during daylight in the past week. 2 of those bucks came in to a food plot bumping does, they fought for a little bit then the smaller of the two bucks chased a doe around hard for a few minutes. While the bigger older buck smashed a scrape pretty hard. Most action between 430 and 7 pm. Lots of scrape activity at night and right before sunset. Unfortunately I've been working alot and haven't had much chance to be in the stand. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

I've been out 3 times so far this year.... Two different properties seen over 40 plus deer. Only one potential shooter and he was borderline @50yds. Didn't put any of my four cameras out this summer because I was too busy. Not sure what I'm hunting.... Just hunting the wind until I can observe from the stand. I won't be out again till Saturday a.m. 

Logan Co.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKingofKings

MJP73 said:


> Lots of southern Ohio posts. Anyone seeing any action in northern Ohio? Been seeing lots of small bucks cruising and one shooter. Taking the 3rd through the 13th off. Hunting Erie, Lorain and Ashland counties. Good luck to everyone.


Lot of young bucks cruising in Ashland county over the weekend, with my buddies son taking a real nice mature buck on Saturday eve in Wayne. Pic is a page or two back.


----------



## hoytman09

MJP73 said:


> Lots of southern Ohio posts. Anyone seeing any action in northern Ohio? Been seeing lots of small bucks cruising and one shooter. Taking the 3rd through the 13th off. Hunting Erie, Lorain and Ashland counties. Good luck to everyone.


The one my brother shot was Lorain county. He’s out tracking now. I had tons of action before daylight this morning. One doe since daylight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Had a big buck w/ drop tines shot on the farm that I hunt last week. He was shot high between the shoulder and spine with 7-8 inches of penetration. The broadhead broke off at the base and 100% of the arrow was recovered. I helped track and No deer was found . Hopefully he comes back for round two.


----------



## freeridejohnny

Just flew in early this morning. First hunt of the vacation. Small buck went by at first light, then a doe came blazing through, followed by a 130ish buck at full tilt. Heard something else coming....... Boxer charges up, stopped under my stand, took a piss and ran back through the bedding area he came from.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MJP73

Good luck. Hope your brother finds that deer. I am planning on putting in some hours this week. Hopefully get one down.


----------



## hdrking2003

Man, today seems to be "one of those days" in my area. I had a buddy text me while I was at the gym this morning, to let me know that he had just put an arrow in a good one.......Then on my way to work I see an EASY 160" running like a mad man through someone's yard next to a big ag field......Then 5 minutes ago, I had another buddy let me know that he just stuck a good 10, and he is down 30 yards from his stand! Sheeeeeesh!!! Oh how I love being at work after all of this is happening this morning!!!!


----------



## hdrking2003

He was at a dead sprint, and I was driving, so I know the quality isn’t there.....but he was a no doubter! In someone’s yard right beside a big ag field.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Trick run shot while driving. Id like to see that


----------



## hdrking2003

Tiggie_00 said:


> Trick run shot while driving. Id like to see that


Just need a co-pilot to grab the wheel, and I'd be good to go.


----------



## Tiggie_00

I'd be good with an AR15 with a 30 round clip 



hdrking2003 said:


> Just need a co-pilot to grab the wheel, and I'd be good to go.


----------



## MJP73

Bo and Luke Duke style


----------



## hdrking2003

MJP73 said:


> Bo and Luke Duke style


First thing that came to my mind as well, lmao!


----------



## The Phantom

*Knox county*

Was out from 6 AM until 1030 AM. Didn't see a thing.
Done for the day.


----------



## BBD1984

Fun fact of the day:

More B&C 200-inchers (94) were killed on November 21st than any other date!

Halloween is 2nd (20) and Nov. 2nd is 3rd (17)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

You must have read the same article as me!




BBD1984 said:


> Fun fact of the day:
> 
> More B&C 200-inchers (94) were killed on November 21st than any other date!
> 
> Halloween is 2nd (20) and Nov. 2nd is 3rd (17)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LongbowLogan

BBD1984 said:


> Fun fact of the day:
> 
> More B&C 200-inchers (94) were killed on November 21st than any other date!
> 
> Halloween is 2nd (20) and Nov. 2nd is 3rd (17)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Hey I killed a 191" buck last year on the 21st, I like later in November myself!


----------



## ohiobucks

hdrking2003 said:


> He was at a dead sprint, and I was driving, so I know the quality isn’t there.....but he was a no doubter! In someone’s yard right beside a big ag field.


First we had the Patterson bigfoot footage, then the Zapruder film, and now the hdrking2003 Booner pic! :shade:


----------



## mandrroofing

Anyone hunting in the rain? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

LongbowLogan said:


> Hey I killed a 191" buck last year on the 21st, I like later in November myself!


What was the story on it? Was he cruising?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> First we had the Patterson bigfoot footage, then the Zapruder film, and now the hdrking2003 Booner pic! :shade:


Hahahahahahahaha!!! Thanks Ohiobucks, I needed that here at work. Priceless.:set1_applaud::cheers:


----------



## rustydog32

mandrroofing said:


> Anyone hunting in the rain?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Getting reports back from several guys not seeing anything


----------



## BBD1984

I had a 1st last night....2 flying squirrels "flew" to the tree I was in... the one came around to my side of the tree and stared at me until I got a little worried he was getting ready to jump on me so I moved my hand.... spent 1000's of hours in the woods never before.... pretty cute lil boggers

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobucks

hdrking2003 said:


> Hahahahahahahaha!!! Thanks Ohiobucks, I needed that here at work. Priceless.:set1_applaud::cheers:


I can hear the doubters now, "That's just a German Shepard with reindeer antlers strapped to it's head!" :dog1: :wink:


----------



## escapeVelocity

mandrroofing said:


> Anyone hunting in the rain?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I'm about to suck it up and go out in an hour and hunt until dark. It is suppose to stop at 3, so I'm hoping to catch bucks cruising. I usually never hunt the rain because I haven't had good gear, and I would just soak. Tonight is different. I'm going out!

Anyone else?

Muskingum county. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> I can hear the doubters now, "That's just a German Shepard with reindeer antlers strapped to it's head!" :dog1: :wink:


His name is Wolfie:shade:


----------



## Nate W

I’ve been out since 10:00 this morning and seen nothing in the Washington county timber. The rain just stopped so maybe things will heat up.


----------



## bp1992!

escapeVelocity said:


> mandrroofing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone hunting in the rain?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I'm about to suck it up and go out in an hour and hunt until dark. It is suppose to stop at 3, so I'm hoping to catch bucks cruising. I usually never hunt the rain because I haven't had good gear, and I would just soak. Tonight is different. I'm going out!
> 
> Anyone else?
> 
> Muskingum county.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I think I'm gonna try it. I'm in Ross county


----------



## WarriorVanes

Went out last night and didn't see anything. I always see deer in this stand and I thought the conditions would've been perfect to connect... the only factor I can think of is corn harvest. Farmers took down all of the surrounding fields yesterday.

Drove about 5 miles down the road and had to slam on the brakes to avoid hitting a 130 class buck. I'm headed back out Friday evening. Planning on doing an all-day sit on Saturday, so long as it isn't a downpour. I also have off the 9th-15th, which has traditionally been a great time for the main property I hunt.


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

little bit of action this morning at my house in Geauga Cty. Young 8 with a broken leg was doing his best to cruise for does around 9:00. Bleat can brought him to 10 yards. A decent 8 but not quite a shooter in my book was trailing a doe doing that clicking kind of grunt around 9:00. Wife texted me at 10:15 and said she is looking at a nice 8 from kitchen window walking on the dam to our pond. Never saw him as I was 250 yards deeper in the woods. Off to my land in Guernsey tomorrow.


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

HUNTFROMABOVE said:


> We got of the Quaker city exit for our lease.



What road is it on , gotta be fairly close. I am on the ridge above Salesville, Sycamore Rd.


----------



## mandrroofing

Rain is moving out and i can see my breath .hopimg for a mid day stroll!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## skippyturtle

Just hung a new set in the rain. Going to be a good one I hope.


----------



## bp1992!

mandrroofing said:


> Rain is moving out and i can see my breath .hopimg for a mid day stroll!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Best of luck to all of us out this evening.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Just climbed in the stand in brown county. First sit of the year on this property. Great set just hope the rain hold off until after dark.


----------



## mandrroofing

Sitting a creek bottom.killed two bucks down in here.they like to follow this bottom and check does









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

mandrroofing said:


> Sitting a creek bottom.killed two bucks down in here.they like to follow this bottom and check does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Well that looks like a GREAT spot! Pretty clever with the quiver mount attached to the tree stand too. Good luck man!


----------



## TheKingofKings

Good luck guys.


----------



## jimmyfunk60

Sitting here waiting for mama to get home so I can get in a stand feel like they will be moving tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WarriorVanes

Good luck all!

Sweet setup mandrroofing


----------



## Ryno2615

Shot this guy last night about 5:50 he was swelled up.. Hocks smelt right.. I grunted and he came in all bristled up ready to fight but he lost this one with the bowtech/rage combo


----------



## rut sniper

Got permission from a lady to hunt a parcel that i saw a 160"+ on the other night. She then proceeds to tell me that i can hunt behind her house if i wanted to. I asked how many acres she owns, 298 acres!!!!


----------



## BBD1984

Ryno2615 said:


> Shot this guy last night about 5:50 he was swelled up.. Hocks smelt right.. I grunted and he came in all bristled up ready to fight but he lost this one with the bowtech/rage combo


 Good work! What county?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

rut sniper said:


> Got permission from a lady to hunt a parcel that i saw a 160"+ on the other night. She then proceeds to tell me that i can hunt behind her house if i wanted to. I asked how many acres she owns, 298 acres!!!!


JACKPOT!!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryno2615

Vinton public land


----------



## keith307

Athens County starting to see some movement midday from decent bucks










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrroofing

Had a 130 inch tending a doe that bedded.2 smaller bucks chased her off and the 8 was doing his best to defend .split brows 8.it was hard not to shoot! Told myself i was holding out this year.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyfunk60

In, its nasty out was hoping this rain would stop I’m upwind of







bedding and a 3 acre alfalfa field little patch of standing corn and cut soybean field in front of me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrroofing

Its on! I just watched that 8 breed her! Through my binos.Never seen that before !delaware county

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dx2

Nice, it's on tonight. Good luck to those hunting.


----------



## dx2

Awesome!


----------



## BBD1984

mandrroofing said:


> Its on! I just watched that 8 breed her! Through my binos.Never seen that before !delaware county
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


 Wow!! Game Time 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hoytman09

BBD1984 said:


> Fun fact of the day:
> 
> More B&C 200-inchers (94) were killed on November 21st than any other date!
> 
> Halloween is 2nd (20) and Nov. 2nd is 3rd (17)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Just wondering if it said how many of those killed on the 21st were with a bow? I know a lot of states shotgun or rifle season could be in at that time of year. I wonder if Mixing that with the tail end of the rut makes that the highest day. Not trying to disprove anything I just was thinking about it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

hoytman09 said:


> Just wondering if it said how many of those killed on the 21st were with a bow? I know a lot of states shotgun or rifle season could be in at that time of year. I wonder if Mixing that with the tail end of the rut makes that the highest day. Not trying to disprove anything I just was thinking about it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seems like a logical question to me. I'm curious now as well.


----------



## BBD1984

hdrking2003 said:


> Seems like a logical question to me. I'm curious now as well.


Sorry I didn't dig into the numbers that much.... Seems plausible though.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## escapeVelocity

Small bucks have been chasing in this nasty weather since I got in the stand at 230. 

Muskingum 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Howdy Muskingum county... Home of my 1st buck


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

rut sniper said:


> Got permission from a lady to hunt a parcel that i saw a 160"+ on the other night. She then proceeds to tell me that i can hunt behind her house if i wanted to. I asked how many acres she owns, 298 acres!!!!


thats a sweet lucky deal!


----------



## jimmyfunk60

3 does and a 6pt all crossed at 14 yards and went into alfalfa. No rut activity, just before last light a bigger buck came out of standing corn and crossed cut bean field and headed to other woods. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrroofing

A really eventful evening in Delaware County. Set the stand from 12 till dark Had a doe come in and bad and a really nice 130" 8 point with split brow tines was tending her in staying between 3 smaller Bucks and fending them off. I watched him for over 3 hours and had him at 30 yd at 1 point but waiting on bigger. I watched him breed her which was incredible because I've never seen that before.Right after I lowered my bow I had a really nice buck but could not quite tell how big I was literally walk underneath me. Is sucked sitting in the rain at some points but well worth it. All in all a great evening in the woods . Saw approximately 8 bucks and 4 does

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## HUNTFROMABOVE

We’re off of fogel road.


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

HUNTFROMABOVE said:


> We’re off of fogel road.


N of 70 towards Salt Fork, nice area. Ever go to Deerassic Classic by Salt Fork in August?


----------



## HUNTFROMABOVE

Our first year on the lease we scouted the property while that was going on. We only heard about it because a local asked us if we were going. We had never heard of it at that point. We haven’t gone but talked about going this past summer but never made it.



Ruts With Nuts said:


> N of 70 towards Salt Fork, nice area. Ever go to Deerassic Classic by Salt Fork in August?


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

HUNTFROMABOVE said:


> Our first year on the lease we scouted the property while that was going on. We only heard about it because a local asked us if we were going. We had never heard of it at that point. We haven’t gone but talked about going this past summer but never made it.


It is a fantastic event and fun as hell. The prizes that can be won are unreal. We got super lucky this year and won the fri night 50/50, odds were like 1 in 90,000. Been going to it for last 10 years, wouldnt miss it for the world.


----------



## RickMcMaken

Saw a ton of chasing going on this evening. Champaign county. 
Even saw my #1 buck come out with 30 min of daylight left. Had another good buck come out at about 5 p.m. I was sitting in the wrong place tonight to have a shot unfortunately. 
But things are heating up for sure.


----------



## hdrking2003

Ruts With Nuts said:


> It is a fantastic event and fun as hell. The prizes that can be won are unreal. We got super lucky this year and won the fri night 50/50, odds were like 1 in 90,000. Been going to it for last 10 years, wouldnt miss it for the world.


I agree, a great time. I’ve been there twice, never won chit, and still plan on going back soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

Rest of this week is pretty much shot for me, have to move our stuff to our new farm....


----------



## Liveblue23

One more night of work and I'm off 16 days. Weather looks warm and rainy... Guess I'll be putting up a blind or two. I'll be in the woods regardless. Adams co.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Nov 2nd and I've been missing a lot of hunting due to all this near freezing rain.


----------



## billf71

69RS said:


> Hey guys , I thought I would add my buck to the list. I killed him Saturday October 28th at 2pm. We had rain/snow move in Friday into Saturday morning. And I knew as soon as it moved out I needed to get in the stand. The stand I wanted to hunt I really needed a nw wind to be perfect but a west wind would work. Luckily it stayed west all morning with a hint of nw so I decided to try it. I got in at around 11:45 am. I bumped 3 deer when went in right near my stand. After I had been in for less than 30 minutes I had 2 does and a fwan to come through. Then nothing for an 1.5hr or so. Then just before 2 I looked to the north where the deer typically come from out of the bedding area and all I see is a big white rack coming and I immediately knew it was “stickers “. He came straight to me and circled in behind me and around to my right side then gave me almost the perfect broadside shot. And I was lucky enough to be able to make a good shot and he was dead within 50 yards. Still on cloud 9.... Good luck to everyone who is still chasing those big bucks!
> 
> Sorry about the sideways pictures...


Congratulations! He's a stud!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Just checked last years thread... some GIANTS fell right around this time last yr.... who's going to get lucky 1st.....

next sit is scheduled for Saturday morning...57F, cloudy, SE wind 9mph...Logan Co. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeZ7

Got in late but I think the wind saved me. Down wind of some good doe bedding. I can see 4 in there through the glass. Hopefully something comes by to check on them.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

JakeZ7 said:


> Got in late but I think the wind saved me. Down wind of some good doe bedding. I can see 4 in there through the glass. Hopefully something comes by to check on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Wow! Nice look.... 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

5 does last night. One 6 pt and a forkie this am. Not seeing rut activity yet in brown co. Daylight pics of young bucks but nothing mature.


----------



## The Phantom

That looks as thick as one or two of my stands!
Good luck.




JakeZ7 said:


> Got in late but I think the wind saved me. Down wind of some good doe bedding. I can see 4 in there through the glass. Hopefully something comes by to check on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

*Not today*

Things need done and better to do in warm weather so I won't be out today.
Working the weekend so my next hunt will be Monday.
Save some for me, guys.
Good luck.


----------



## JakeZ7

The Phantom said:


> That looks as thick as one or two of my stands!
> Good luck.


Thanks! They feel secure enough in there you about have to step on them to run them out.


----------



## BBD1984

JakeZ7 said:


> Thanks! They feel secure enough in there you about have to step on them to run them out.


I'd be curious since you can see those Doe's if you did a fawn distress call.... If they would come to you. Always thought about using that if a big buck was locked on a doe.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeZ7

BBD1984 said:


> I'd be curious since you can see those Doe's if you did a fawn distress call.... If they would come to you. Always thought about using that if a big buck was locked on a doe.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I've considered this many times. I watched a video of some guys hammering mulie does like that. They'd come right in. Since I'm on public I usually don't even take my calls out of my pack.


----------



## JakeZ7

15-20 mph wind gusts have this little oak dancing! No action yet. The doe are hanging tight.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## z7hunter11

Seen 5 doe’s early on. Wind is starting to pick up. C’mon big boys! Adams county


----------



## Tim/OH

So my camera showed me that 7 different bucks came through my area within the last 5 days....2 of them were borderline shooters and a lot of the pictures were in the daytime.



Tim


----------



## Hower08

Heading to farm now. Gonna ride out the wind hope to catch one cruising


----------



## bigpess51

Went out last night, Saw NOTHING! Leaves are still on, corn is still up, bummer! Cameras have good activity, sitting the mornings this weekend, hopefully that is the ticket.


----------



## hdrking2003

Pretty sure this is the big 190”+ giant from SE Ohio, that people were reporting last week in this thread. My buddy found it on Fakebook. Reports of Jackson and Hocking Co on there though. I am not sure which it is.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

hdrking2003 said:


> Pretty sure this is the big 190”+ giant from SE Ohio, that people were reporting last week in this thread. My buddy found it on Fakebook. Reports of Jackson and Hocking Co on there though. I am not sure which it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Before I die...I would love to get a crack at something that big... would look really nice hanging above my fireplace!

For now my 154" gross will do

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## the_gman

They are dropping like flies. Buddies & I all tagged out over the weekend(3 of us). None were chasing, all were cruising bedding areas mid morning & early afternoon. Saw a nice one running across a corn field alone @ 5PM after work last night.


----------



## BBD1984

the_gman said:


> They are dropping like flies. Buddies & I all tagged out over the weekend(3 of us). None were chasing, all were cruising bedding areas mid morning & early afternoon. Saw a nice one running across a corn field alone @ 5PM after work last night.


 any pics?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Just found my first scrape of the year and one rub on our farm, EHD didn’t get them all. No daytime movement at all here in Meigs County......


----------



## the_gman

BBD1984 said:


> any pics?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Ill try to figure out how to post pictures tonight.


----------



## JakeZ7

Had to do a little scouting mid-day today and screwed up a guys hunt on public. Hate that. Got set up and this guy flew in.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobucks

Hunting a thick, nasty creek bottom tonight in Knox county.


----------



## mtn3531

the_gman said:


> They are dropping like flies. Buddies & I all tagged out over the weekend(3 of us). None were chasing, all were cruising bedding areas mid morning & early afternoon. Saw a nice one running across a corn field alone @ 5PM after work last night.


Glad they are where you guys were. Not much movement at all for us here in Preble. Saw a borderline shooter this morning about 945 cruising. That's about it.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## finelyshedded

hdrking2003 said:


> Pretty sure this is the big 190”+ giant from SE Ohio, that people were reporting last week in this thread. My buddy found it on Fakebook. Reports of Jackson and Hocking Co on there though. I am not sure which it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a giant beautiful deer. This was killed last week as well in SE Ohio. Unofficial greeen score is 211 total gross, nets 202 NT and 193 typical. World class frame!







Congrats again Jim!!!


----------



## tdurb1327

Nothing since 2pm. Columbiana County.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Nothing since 9:30. Unfortunately I’m on a cattle farm hunting travel routes. Either they are here or they are not.


----------



## sirtreysuf

Keep the updates coming. I'll be up the week of the 13th.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Rattled and called last night and this morning and seemed to run them off. Moved to a new spot and decided to sit quiet tonight but it’s so tough not force it to try to make something happen.


----------



## jimmyfunk60

Just had a 6 point trot bye tongue hanging out sent checking bedding below me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## z7master167

In stand now its warm and windy, hunting a big 9 hopefully he shows up this eve. Have all next week off though


----------



## Tim/OH

In the stand now....

Good luck to everyone that is out hunting


Tim


----------



## skippyturtle

Good luck everyone


----------



## BBD1984

My 30-plus minute drive home from work through some pretty good hunting land.... Resulted in seeing Zero deer. The rut creates some difficult driving conditions 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## z7master167

In stand now its warm and windy, hunting a big 9 hopefully he shows up this eve. Have all next week off though.. dont know why it posted twice?


----------



## ohiobucks

Check the date, I've got turkey's gobbling 200yds away...


----------



## skippyturtle

ohiobucks said:


> Check the date, I've got turkey's gobbling 200yds away...


They gobbled and strutted all last fall and been doing it for years where I hunt. I killed my fall longbead last year in a flock of 50+ birds and he gobbled from roost til I killed him at about 8:30am.


----------



## Tim/OH

I got busted by a couple of deer about 30 min ughhhhh


Tim


----------



## escapeVelocity

Who's hunting mid day? How's the activity been then?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Just had a 2 yr 8pt come by...


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Forgot to say that he stopped and made a scrape in front of me at 20 yds....got it on video too.


Tim


----------



## ohiobucks

I can tell you that there is 1 less coyote in Knox county...


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> I can tell you that there is 1 less coyote in Knox county...


Thata boy!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1sawtooth

Great. I hate them things


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tiggie_00

North wind for the morning.. I have a good feeling tomorrow is the day..


----------



## jimmyfunk60

4 does and a 6 point tonight, debating on going out in the morning or moving a hang on and checking cams mid day I have 4 midnight turns then another week off to try and get it done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobucks

Of course, I took a picture...


----------



## cgs1967

Hunted this evening and saw 10 total in Guernsey county. I hit the bleat can and then tending grunts. I had a 4 point, 2-6 points and a small eight come within 30 yards. Then 6 does in the field 100 yards from me. My first hunt of the year and the bucks all came in at 4pm. The smaller ones are searching. Watched one of the 6 points rubbing a tree pretty good. Back out in the morning. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Tim/OH

ohiobucks said:


> Of course, I took a picture...


 Nice job bro...


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

One more work day and I’m on vacation until the 22nd...

Doing all day hunts this weekend 


Tim


----------



## AthensShooter36

Tim/OH said:


> One more work day and I’m on vacation until the 22nd...
> 
> Doing all day hunts this weekend
> 
> 
> Tim


I got till nov 13 and then I’m on vaca till dec 4th I’m stoaked... all y’all get my my blood pumpin with all these feeds comin in.... 11 days and counting........


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwlife1976

Anyone see the barometric pressure rise for tomorrow. I'm gonna sit my first all day sit tomorrow. Also have a complete wind direction change in the middle of the morning along with a temp. Drop mid morning. 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammymusi

I sat until 1, 2 doe 2 buck 1 I rattled in twice 9 point pushing 120s giant body all swollen ready to go. Hope the next week's to come it turns on because I'm in full rut and not sure how much more I can take


----------



## Hower08

Sat noon to dark today not a single deer. Wrong spot I suppose will be in a different tree and down wind side of major bedding tomorrow about the same time then all day sat and sunday


----------



## Sasamafras

bmwlife1976 said:


> Anyone see the barometric pressure rise for tomorrow. I'm gonna sit my first all day sit tomorrow. Also have a complete wind direction change in the middle of the morning along with a temp. Drop mid morning.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


Me me me, I'll be out for my first rut hunt. Hoping for great things.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

bmwlife1976 said:


> Anyone see the barometric pressure rise for tomorrow. I'm gonna sit my first all day sit tomorrow. Also have a complete wind direction change in the middle of the morning along with a temp. Drop mid morning.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


With that wind change I’ll be changing sets mid day but plan to basically sit all day. What impact do you think the increasing pressure will have?


----------



## Hower08

Increasing pressure should absolutely have the deer on their feet


----------



## tarsalgland

ohiobucks said:


> I can tell you that there is 1 less coyote in Knox county...


atta boy tom


----------



## blazinsoles

3 different bucks and 1 doe in mercer county. The big boy was tending a doe while other two ding dongs fought over nothing. I blame only myself for not sealing the deal tonight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Hower08 said:


> Increasing pressure should absolutely have the deer on their feet


I’m only showing a .01 increase with no front coming through. Didn’t think that was significant enough to move things but admittedly don’t watch pressure so much as the fronts which I suppose usually go hand in hand. What app are you using?


----------



## Orvisman73

Intellicast!!! Check this all the time, pretty much live by it. When the pressure and the temp are closest together it's going to be rocking! ( low temps/ high pressure)









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Great. Thanks!


----------



## hdrking2003

tarsalgland said:


> atta boy tom


Sup BJ! Man, we definitely have Knox County represented, lol. I think the only one we are missing now is Mikep!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## medicsnoke

Orvisman73 said:


> Intellicast!!! Check this all the time, pretty much live by it. When the pressure and the temp are closest together it's going to be rocking! ( low temps/ high pressure)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


bookmarked...thank you...first I've seen that one


----------



## Hower08

crazylouie said:


> I’m only showing a .01 increase with no front coming through. Didn’t think that was significant enough to move things but admittedly don’t watch pressure so much as the fronts which I suppose usually go hand in hand. What app are you using?


I haven't looked at the weather close I always just keep an eye on it then look into details a bit right before I head out. With more rain coming tonight and clearing in the morning though the pressure should rise and get some deer on there feet


----------



## bp1992!

bmwlife1976 said:


> Anyone see the barometric pressure rise for tomorrow. I'm gonna sit my first all day sit tomorrow. Also have a complete wind direction change in the middle of the morning along with a temp. Drop mid morning.
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


Haven't got to do a morning sit yet this year what time you all get in the stands in the morning?


----------



## The Phantom

Thank you very much.:thumbs_up



ohiobucks said:


> I can tell you that there is 1 less coyote in Knox county...


----------



## The Phantom

So according to this Wed and Thur should be great? (Or at least pretty good)?



Orvisman73 said:


> Intellicast!!! Check this all the time, pretty much live by it. When the pressure and the temp are closest together it's going to be rocking! ( low temps/ high pressure)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bp1992!

What times everyone hitting the woods? It's raining pretty good in Ross county


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

I’ll be in the stand at 645. Brown co


----------



## jimmyfunk60

Getting my kid on the bus now looks like rain till 8am. I was planning on heading out but might go back to bed since I have a 12 hr shift tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

jimmyfunk60 said:


> Getting my kid on the bus now looks like rain till 8am. I was planning on heading out but might go back to bed since I have a 12 hr shift tonight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jimmy!! You can sleep when your dead friend

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyfunk60

BBD1984 said:


> Jimmy!! You can sleep when your dead friend
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Ahhh peer pressure! Headed to the farm now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyfunk60

In, pulled a card on way in need this guy to show up in daylight









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

jimmyfunk60 said:


> Ahhh peer pressure! Headed to the farm now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol...That O'Boy.... sounds like the beginning of an awesome story

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrroofing

jimmyfunk60 said:


> In, pulled a card on way in need this guy to show up in daylight
> View attachment 6289099
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice mature deer

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

AthensShooter36 said:


> I got till nov 13 and then I’m on vaca till dec 4th I’m stoaked... all y’all get my my blood pumpin with all these feeds comin in.... 11 days and counting........
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Hopefully them 11 days goes by quick for you...good luck


Tim


----------



## Sasamafras

Out in stand Crawford county. 1 coyote and a lonely fawn so far.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bullybbq

Finally made it back to Jackson county Ohio. First sit this morning. This is my 8th year coming to Ohio from Florida. Hopefully I can shoot a good buck or some freezer meat.. I'm hunting Cooper Hollow public land. I want shoot anything under 120". Let the hunt began.


----------



## bullybbq

No rain and a 1 horn spike so far this morning


----------



## bigpess51

Hung out with my kiddos last night. Drove around with them at sunset, the bucks were going crazy, my 4 year old wanted to know why the bucks were all running around like crazy . Saw 8 different groups of deer, each had a buck that was chasing does like crazy. One buck was a 160+ 10pt out in the open with 2 does( only 1/2 mile from my farm). I'm hunting this evening from my observation stand, and then will make a game plan from there for the weekend. Good LUCK boys and girls!


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

On stand at 645. Spike and four does. Now the cows have moved in. Have one more evening and tomorrow morning then heading up to Knox to hunt for a few days. Not much activity down here at all.


----------



## hoytman09

Well I’m sitting at work and I start getting pictures of this guy 100 yards from my house.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blind squirrel

Nice buck hoytman!!


----------



## bullybbq

hoytman09 said:


> Well I’m sitting at work and I start getting pictures of this guy 100 yards from my house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can run by the house and take care of tha that deer for you. Lol


----------



## hoytman09

Yeah he’s smarter than me. Tuesday morning I hunted my property and had him on camera less than 15 mins after I walked in to get on stand. Like he was stalking me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B tucky BowHntr

Hunting Medina County this morning. Had some chasing out in front of me at 9. Had a nice buck in range but behind some brush watching the chase. After they move off the buck that was doing the chasing wanders back by. I am in a summit viper Sd and so with the rail I was trying to stand up and grab my bow when he spotted me. Game over. Had I carried in my summit sentry open stand with third hand bow holder I think I could have gotten a shot. Sole reason for my stand choice was seat comfort. Lesson Learned!!


----------



## sd790

Delaware county last night. Two groups of does came through - 8 in one group, 7 in another. No bucks following. I'm guessing another week before the party starts.


----------



## glassguy2511

Last night was slow compared to Tuesday and Wednesday. Still getting a lot of mid day pics of mature deer.

Tuesday night I had one of my shooters within 50 yards for 20 minutes. He grunted his head off and its the first time I have heard a buck snort wheeze in the woods. He pulled off a doe he was bumping to come check out 2 other does that were within 20 yards of me but during that time he offered no ethical shot. High 150's 9 point with a split main beam on his left side, close to 21-22" inside spread. He is a toad. He wasnt on my kill list this year until I saw him on the hoof Tuesday night and realized how big he is and that he also has a very snubby snout and is much older than I had originally thought he was. So he is the #1 buck on my list for now.

Hitting the woods today at 1pm and will set till dark. Weather wise (temp, barometric pressure, night time clouds) will possibly be the best daytime movement of the next week, and since I think they are easier to kill during the searching phase of the rut, possibly the best 2 days of the year.

Good luck out there.


----------



## fmf979

Sat all day yesterday and gonna do it again today. Couple little bucks cruising. One made a rub. Also lone doe at 630. 
Has anyone seen roadkill increase anywhere on i70?


----------



## bp1992!

glassguy2511 said:


> Last night was slow compared to Tuesday and Wednesday. Still getting a lot of mid day pics of mature deer.
> 
> Tuesday night I had one of my shooters within 50 yards for 20 minutes. He grunted his head off and its the first time I have heard a buck snort wheeze in the woods. He pulled off a doe he was bumping to come check out 2 other does that were within 20 yards of me but during that time he offered no ethical shot. High 150's 9 point with a split main beam on his left side, close to 21-22" inside spread. He is a toad. He wasnt on my kill list this year until I saw him on the hoof Tuesday night and realized how big he is and that he also has a very snubby snout and is much older than I had originally thought he was. So he is the #1 buck on my list for now.
> 
> Hitting the woods today at 1pm and will set till dark. Weather wise (temp, barometric pressure, night time clouds) will possibly be the best daytime movement of the next week, and since I think they are easier to kill during the searching phase of the rut, possibly the best 2 days of the year.
> 
> Good luck out there.


You got me pumped for this evening now good luck too everyone


----------



## billhalljr

Licking co..saw decent buck glued to doe 700yards.. rattled in little buck trying get his attention.. 20min later my buck hunt turned into coyote hunt! Haaa









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasamafras

Eventful here. Saw small buck, grunted and he went the other way but a lone doe cane towards me. Now 2 bucks just bedded 30-40 yards in front of me. 1's a tempting 8 point. No rut signs but good daytime movement 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onlyaspike

Hunting Columbiana county...Been in the stand since 7am.....5 doe and 2 button bucks so far....havent seen antlers yet. This is my first time out by myself this year. It rained pretty good here from 8am -9am....temps have dropped significantly since I got in.....prob sit all day.


----------



## jimmyfunk60

No deer for me from the stand checked cams and had some daytime movement on other side of swamp so moved a hang on and sticks for next weeks north wind. Checked cams on other side of property and had two little bucks beaded down in the open field.





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bp1992!

My dads big deer killed here in Ross county 2 years ago


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

That’s nice and heavy


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

I’m sitting on a cut corn field where 5 trails come into one heading straight to the corn. Perfect wind and first sit in this stand this year. My hope are high!


----------



## Tiggie_00




----------



## BBD1984

seems kind of weird that hardly anyone has put an arrow in anything....I'm going to try my best tomorrow am.... last hunt before time changes[emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## onlyaspike

Well....kinda dead. Been in the stand since 7am.....7 doe and 2 button bucks. Last 2 does came by around 1230pm...havent seen a antlered buck yet today....ZERO RUT ACTIVITY WHERE I'M AT.


----------



## huntingfishing

BBD1984 said:


> seems kind of weird that hardly anyone has put an arrow in anything....I'm going to try my best tomorrow am.... last hunt before time changes[emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Every year it's my favorite morning to hunt! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobucks

I had a buck chase a doe through my setup this morning right before light, crashing through brush and grunting with every other step. I thought that this was going to be one of those great rut-filled type of days, with non-stop action. Boy, was I wrong. I've seen zip from the stand today. Took a short break around lunch, and have been setup this afternoon since 1:45pm or so...nada so far...Knox co.


----------



## JakeZ7

I had a chance to buy in on a relatives lease about a week ago and did. Didn't plan to hunt it this year since I didn't scout but since they only gun hunt I decided to grab my bow and take a walk. Found a spot where the ridge narrows down to about 40 yards and is nasty steep on both sides. Walnuts and white oak acorns everywhere. 3 good scrapes within 100 yards. Tucked into a blow down til dark. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

huntingfishing said:


> Every year it's my favorite morning to hunt!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Yeah you get to sleep in the latest 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hoytman09

I need help ASAP. I just had that buck I’m after behind the house at 30 yards with no shot. The wind is swirling and he caught a sniff and backed out. I watch him cross the river and walk away not seeming very worried at all. But now he is to my south with a north wind. Should I stay and see if he circles or get down and come back in the morning on a better wind


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

hoytman09 said:


> I need help ASAP. I just had that buck I’m after behind the house at 30 yards with no shot. The wind is swirling and he caught a sniff and backed out. I watch him cross the river and walk away not seeming very worried at all. But now he is to my south with a north wind. Should I stay and see if he circles or get down and come back in the morning on a better wind
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got any scents to spray? If you do I'd shoot a couple squirts in the air see if it'll bring him in.... If not I just stay put hope he has a short-term memory.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## nagster

im sitting in the stand now.

I stuck some sheepswool dipped in james valley and stuck it on a twig and climbed up 10 minutes later i was covered in does, hopefully a buck shows up tonight.


----------



## lutzweiser

Checking in, Columbiana Co. sitting over a cut hay field with lots of clover mixed in it. Nov 3rd and my tree still has green leaves and I’m wearing early season gear.


----------



## lutzweiser

Anyone from here going to see Aaron Lewis and Blackberry Smoke next week?


----------



## nagster

I saw him last month in medina ohio.. always a good show


----------



## Hower08

lutzweiser said:


> Anyone from here going to see Aaron Lewis and Blackberry Smoke next week?


Aaron Lewis sucks live. He sounds great but is not a performer by any means and his show is very short like many an hour tops


----------



## lutzweiser

Hower08 said:


> Aaron Lewis sucks live. He sounds great but is not a performer by any means and his show is very short like many an hour tops


I’ve seen him at the Harv twice and thought he was pretty good. Going because I want to see Blackberry Smoke


----------



## Hower08

The harv is where we see him he sounded good just wasn't happy with the length of the show for the cost of the tickets


----------



## blazinsoles

Hanging out over cut corn in mercer county. The wind kinda sucks for most all of my known spots so i plopped my butt in a fence row. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobucks

Scrub buck just passed by, 1st deer of the day for me...


----------



## lutzweiser

blazinsoles said:


> Hanging out over cut corn in mercer county. The wind kinda sucks for most all of my known spots so i plopped my butt in a fence row.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a bad wind for most of my stands to


----------



## Hower08

Seen 2 at 230 a doe and a button and just had a small 6 come by pushing what I believe is the same two from earlier.


----------



## ohiobucks

A young, broken up 10pt passed by as well, he had quite a few points off his brows, should be a good one next year or so...


----------



## The Phantom

Since I'm working all weekend I plan on stopping by the place in Licking county and trimming a couple branches at one of my stands after work. (Get off at 6).
By Monday the deer will have forgotten all about me!


----------



## Schneeder

Had a small fork walk passed me while I was check a cam on the way in. All of 20 yards from me and didn't even noticed me. It's not a great win for the stand in in but I didn't have time to setup anywhere else. Hopefully I'll see something.


----------



## Tim/OH

My vacation starts now......whooohoooo

All day hunts this weekend 


Tim


----------



## mandrroofing

So I have limited time hunting and one of my all day sits was going to be Sunday and the weather looks crappy. Anyone else going out Sunday? What am I talking about, of course I'm going out it's the rut!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I plan on starting my all day sits in the morning. Fingers crossed....


----------



## jimmyfunk60

Ah sitting here back at work good luck to everyone this week starting Tuesday I will be pulling all day sits for a week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

What do you guys think about tomorrow morning? I would be able to sit until 930 AM, then come back to Columbus for the HS State field hockey game, then get back in the stand for the evening, worth it? Or should I just sit the evening?


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Absolutely worth it....this time of year it can happen any time.


----------



## lutzweiser

turkeytaker'12 said:


> what do you guys think about tomorrow morning? I would be able to sit until 930 am, then come back to columbus for the hs state field hockey game, then get back in the stand for the evening, worth it? Or should i just sit the evening?



field hockey? Field hockey? Dont talk to me about field hockey!!!!!


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

lutzweiser said:


> field hockey? Field hockey? Dont talk to me about field hockey!!!!!


Is it a sore spot for you?



BowtechHunter65 said:


> Absolutely worth it....this time of year it can happen any time.


That's what I was thinking!

Also update from the college guys:
Hunted Wednesday evening in Richland county. I saw 2 fawns and there fat mom at 2:45 at 30 yards, and one cruising 7 point at 4:45 who came by at 30 yards,nothing else besides lots of rain.

My buddy saw a borderline shooter 8, basket 6, a spike, and one of our shooters out cruising around that same evening, no shots on them though.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Full moon, I would recommend late hunts tomorrow 9-12 noon..


----------



## mandrroofing

Anyone tried any rattling with any success? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

mandrroofing said:


> Anyone tried any rattling with any success?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yes, the 7 point I saw Wednesday first came by at 45 yards and disappeared. Being bored I rattled and grunted, he came right back investigating and gave me a broadside shot at 29 yards.


----------



## lutzweiser

TurkeyTaker'12 said:


> Is it a sore spot for you
> 
> No it’s an old Jim Mora (nfl head coach) rant from a Press conference.
> 
> Practice, practice, don’t talk to me about practice
> 
> I didn’t mean anything by it it


----------



## onlyaspike

Sat all day today.....it was slow midday. Ill be back out tomorrow....should be good in the morning.


----------



## k&j8

lutzweiser said:


> TurkeyTaker'12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a sore spot for you
> 
> No it’s an old Jim Mora (nfl head coach) rant from a Press conference.
> 
> Practice, practice, don’t talk to me about practice
> 
> I didn’t mean anything by it it
> 
> 
> 
> Jim Mora was "Playoffs!" "Practice" was Allen Iverson.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hower08

Passed 3 small bucks tonight seen prob 10 deer total. Tomorrow morning it should be on the moon will be setting late in the morning it should be an excellent sit


----------



## lutzweiser

k&j8 said:


> lutzweiser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jim Mora was "Playoffs!" "Practice" was Allen Iverson.
> 
> 
> 
> Dang that’s right. But you know what I was getting at
Click to expand...


----------



## Schneeder

Had a lone doe come in at last night. Not close enough for a shot with how much light was left though. Got some pictures off my camera. Some good and some bad...

The good: 















....


----------



## CattleGuy

NE OH checking Mahoning Co. SLOW 1 blew at me as I was climbing down w/ climber 1st deer Ive seen heard in last 24hrs - hoping it picks up SOON Looking at weather, hoping end of next week should be good


----------



## k&j8

lutzweiser said:


> k&j8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dang that’s right. But you know what I was getting at
> 
> 
> 
> Sure did and was laughing as I was thinking about both incidents. I can still see the look on Mora's face. Hilarious!
Click to expand...


----------



## Tim/OH

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Absolutely worth it....this time of year it can happen any time.


 This right here....


Tim


----------



## buckeyehunt3r

What a night in Coshocton! After 3 years of cat and mouse games, this 6.5 year old I call Tiny made a mistake. We've had history with this particular deer since he was 1.5. He followed a doe right under my tree into a secluded clover plot in the timber, and I shot him at 10 yards while working a scrape. Ill post the full story tomorrow as a separate thread.


----------



## #1Buckslayer

buckeyehunt3r said:


> What a night in Coshocton! After 3 years of cat and mouse games, this 6.5 year old I call Tiny made a mistake. We've had history with this particular deer since he was 1.5. He followed a doe right under my tree into a secluded clover plot in the timber, and I shot him at 10 yards while working a scrape. Ill post the full story tomorrow as a separate thread.
> View attachment 6290165
> 
> View attachment 6290167


Nice deer......congrats!


----------



## Bkimbel42

...


----------



## Bkimbel42

buckeyehunt3r said:


> What a night in Coshocton! After 3 years of cat and mouse games, this 6.5 year old I call Tiny made a mistake. We've had history with this particular deer since he was 1.5. He followed a doe right under my tree into a secluded clover plot in the timber, and I shot him at 10 yards while working a scrape. Ill post the full story tomorrow as a separate thread.
> View attachment 6290165
> 
> View attachment 6290167


Congrats on an awesome buck! This story sounds just like the history I've had with my 6.5 year old, just hope I can end the story same way you did! I'm sure it's a good feeling man, congrats again 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 6x5BC

Great buck !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

buckeyehunt3r said:


> What a night in Coshocton! After 3 years of cat and mouse games, this 6.5 year old I call Tiny made a mistake. We've had history with this particular deer since he was 1.5. He followed a doe right under my tree into a secluded clover plot in the timber, and I shot him at 10 yards while working a scrape. Ill post the full story tomorrow as a separate thread.
> View attachment 6290165
> 
> View attachment 6290167


 He’s a beauty!


----------



## lutzweiser

Coffee on its way down, morning glory on its way out and I’m headed for a tree. Good luck, it’s cold. 31 here in the booming metropolis of Negley OH


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Great buck, congrats. Headed out after my morning joe. GL all


----------



## BBD1984

I beat my alarm this morning.... can you say excited

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WarriorVanes

BBD1984 said:


> I beat my alarm this morning.... can you say excited
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Same here! Good luck all!

They were moving good last night in Champaign. Saw probably 8-10 bucks, but only one shooter. I didn’t have a shot on him.


----------



## Bkimbel42

BBD1984 said:


> I beat my alarm this morning.... can you say excited
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Beat mine by a solid hour...excited yeah starting to think crazy too haha! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

yeah I'm hoping for the best, yet expecting the worst. But nonetheless being in the woods during the rut on a cool, crisp, fall morning, deer or no deer, is exciting!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

buckeyehunt3r said:


> What a night in Coshocton! After 3 years of cat and mouse games, this 6.5 year old I call Tiny made a mistake. We've had history with this particular deer since he was 1.5. He followed a doe right under my tree into a secluded clover plot in the timber, and I shot him at 10 yards while working a scrape. Ill post the full story tomorrow as a separate thread.
> View attachment 6290165
> 
> View attachment 6290167


Good work my friend! Glad you finally tagged him 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

What’s the sun doing up at 6:15am


----------



## BBD1984

Yikes.... deer were probably pretty activate when we were snoozing....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hoytman09

I’m already sitting in my stand, hoping the big guy gives me a chance to redeem myself


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

In the stand now.....


Tim


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Licking county, In the stand hoping for some good movement this morning. Good luck everyone


----------



## chief razor

Secure in the stand. Good luck all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoytman09

Been covered up with deer since I sat down this morning. Just had a buck snort wheeze too, first time I’ve ever heard it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Good luck everyone.....

On this day last year is when I killed my buck so I’m hoping it happens again lol


Tim


----------



## RH1

Good luck this morning guys..man it just feels right today


----------



## arrow179

#1Buckslayer said:


> Nice deer......congrats!


Congrats that’s an awesome buck!! Glad to see some mature bucks starting to hit the dirt!


----------



## chief razor

Tim/OH said:


> Good luck everyone.....
> 
> On this day last year is when I killed my buck so I’m hoping it happens again lol
> 
> 
> Tim


Had to check, knew it was close. Nov 5th was mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Just got setup.... nothing like having several sets of reflective eyes glaring at you as you walk to your stand!!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Mines was on the 5th too actually, the first Saturday in nov of last yr was on the 5th....so hopefully today or tomorrow history will repeat itself for us


Tim


----------



## chief razor

Tim/OH said:


> Mines was on the 5th too actually, the first Saturday in nov of last yr was on the 5th....so hopefully today or tomorrow history will repeat itself for us
> 
> 
> Tim


Fingers crossed! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

Perfect morning out. Only a matter of time till the first deer walks by


----------



## z7master167

Tim/OH said:


> Mines was on the 5th too actually, the first Saturday in nov of last yr was on the 5th....so hopefully today or tomorrow history will repeat itself for us
> 
> 
> Tim


My lucky day has been nov 6th past 2 yrs.. hopefully history will repeat itself with me too.. good luck brotha


----------



## BBD1984

What are your guys experience with blind calling...Like or don't like it? 

I've had success during the rut... but I also don't like how it gives up your location....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## z7master167

BBD1984 said:


> What are your guys experience with blind calling...Like or don't like it?
> 
> I've had success during the rut... but I also don't like how it gives up your location....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Most of the rime i sit quiet as a church mouse.. only use my call when i see a deer i dont think is going to come to me. Also i use no deer pee, seems like every time I did i would have deer blow in the area


----------



## Tim/OH

z7master167 said:


> My lucky day has been nov 6th past 2 yrs.. hopefully history will repeat itself with me too.. good luck brotha


 Hopefully bro....good luck


Tim


----------



## Hower08

Bucks are on the move passed 3 already 2 dinkers and a 115 8


----------



## Hower08

Called in two of them with grunts and bleats before having a visual on either of them. They came in only a few minutes apart


----------



## Hower08

Just called in another one. Little fork.


----------



## chief razor

I think your in the right spot today Hower! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Liveblue23

Got it early this morning. Nothing but squirrels so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chief razor

Liveblue23 said:


> Got it early this morning. Nothing but squirrels so far.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When my buck hits the dirt im going to do some serious tree rat eradication! Wheres the fella with the squirrel pot pie recipe? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobucks

2 for 2 on coyote's this week...another one just went down. Knox county.


----------



## Hower08

chief razor said:


> I think your in the right spot today Hower!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seems that way so far. Very tight to bedding


----------



## ohiohunter02

Had an awesome night in the tree last night. Was happy to put my tag on this buck. He's not a giant but with the my mishaps the last few years and not shooting a buck with a bow since 2011, I was due. I'm in Columbiana County and he was out by himself around 6pm.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> 2 for 2 on coyote's this week...another one just went down. Knox county.


Man, you’re on fire this week! I feel like that has to bring you some good karma fo sho!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

ohiohunter02 said:


> Had an awesome night in the tree last night. Was happy to put my tag on this buck. He's not a giant but with the my mishaps the last few years and not shooting a buck with a bow since 2011, I was due. I'm in Columbiana County and he was out by himself around 6pm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Sweet! Congrats....


----------



## BBD1984

Bumped 3 deer coming in this morning and was a little noisy... hope I'm not paying for it now... no sightings

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chesnut oak

ohiohunter02 said:


> Had an awesome night in the tree last night. Was happy to put my tag on this buck. He's not a giant but with the my mishaps the last few years and not shooting a buck with a bow since 2011, I was due. I'm in Columbiana County and he was out by himself around 6pm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


He looks good to me. Congratulations !


----------



## blazinsoles

Its been dead here also....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freeridejohnny

Last night was good action from 3:00 on, saw 1 good buck but never came in. Young boys chasing girls around cut corn but the girls weren't ready. This morn got blown out really bad coming in, they just wouldn't stop! After things calmed down I have seen 3 small bucks cruising and 2 fawn with no mom in sight. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

Had a single doe go through about 15 min ago. Was as calm as could be nothing followed her trail... Yet


----------



## freeridejohnny

Ha, I hit send and hear a twig snap.... another lil dude cruising by









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## z7hunter11

Absolutely dead for me here in Adams county.


----------



## jsbhunter

Dead for me in Logan County.


----------



## Tim/OH

Just a doe with her 2 fawns that’s it so far....


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

ohiohunter02 said:


> Had an awesome night in the tree last night. Was happy to put my tag on this buck. He's not a giant but with the my mishaps the last few years and not shooting a buck with a bow since 2011, I was due. I'm in Columbiana County and he was out by himself around 6pm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


 Congrats bro...


Tim


----------



## deerslayer12345

Nothin in Madison 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## freeridejohnny

Hit send again and 3 doe coming up the same trail. I thought that was kind of weird to see does following bucks this time of year but sure enough heard a crash up in the woods and he came charging back down and ran them off









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

buckeyehunt3r said:


> What a night in Coshocton! After 3 years of cat and mouse games, this 6.5 year old I call Tiny made a mistake. We've had history with this particular deer since he was 1.5. He followed a doe right under my tree into a secluded clover plot in the timber, and I shot him at 10 yards while working a scrape. Ill post the full story tomorrow as a separate thread.
> View attachment 6290165
> 
> View attachment 6290167


 Great job 


Tim


----------



## bmwlife1976

Dead in highland county this morning for me as well. Got in way early. Been sitting way too long. Im getting bored. One lone doe at 9:10. 3 days ago I'm pretty sure I seen every buck on this farm . 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Liveblue23

Well boys dead on this side of the farm. Think I'll get down and go hang a set where I'm getting pics of this guy.
https://photos.app.goo.gl/dl10VQOUhH31K9Sw1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Still getting blanked out.... beautiful morning though

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## z7master167

My trail cams showed bucks every morning until about 930am every single day. Then not a dingle deer innthe morning yesterday and of course not today when im innthe stand


----------



## Hower08

Just passed buck number 5. Another small 8


----------



## 1sawtooth

buckeyehunt3r said:


> What a night in Coshocton! After 3 years of cat and mouse games, this 6.5 year old I call Tiny made a mistake. We've had history with this particular deer since he was 1.5. He followed a doe right under my tree into a secluded clover plot in the timber, and I shot him at 10 yards while working a scrape. Ill post the full story tomorrow as a separate thread.
> View attachment 6290165
> 
> View attachment 6290167


Nice buck. By way how you like the bad Boy Recoil? We just purchased a 17 and love it so far. Very quiet and even quieter than our electric Polaris EV. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## IrishHunter1

7 does in Knox...surprised to see them by themselves


----------



## freeridejohnny

Another one lil bigger sniffing really loud!









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## CattleGuy

Mahoning / Columbiana - 1 half rack buck by himself at day break, 1 doe at 8:45 AM by herself 
Both by themselves


----------



## JSI KODIAK

Got in early. First sit in a stand I call The Rut Stand. Saw a decent eight pointer at first light and an hour later a doe with a fawn still following her. Nothing since then. Pretty quiet. Hunting in Eastern Brown County. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skippyturtle

buckeyehunt3r said:


> What a night in Coshocton! After 3 years of cat and mouse games, this 6.5 year old I call Tiny made a mistake. We've had history with this particular deer since he was 1.5. He followed a doe right under my tree into a secluded clover plot in the timber, and I shot him at 10 yards while working a scrape. Ill post the full story tomorrow as a separate thread.
> View attachment 6290165
> 
> View attachment 6290167


Congrats! Neat character with the g2s so short


----------



## skippyturtle

ohiohunter02 said:


> Had an awesome night in the tree last night. Was happy to put my tag on this buck. He's not a giant but with the my mishaps the last few years and not shooting a buck with a bow since 2011, I was due. I'm in Columbiana County and he was out by himself around 6pm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Congrats!


----------



## ohiobucks

Just had a doe with a tight racked 10pt come through. He was young, with a ton of potential. I got some video of them at the base of my tree. When he stuck his nose on the arrow I blew through the coyote earlier, he did care for it much. They just made their way out of sight. Knox


----------



## onlyaspike

Been in the stand in Columbiana County since 7am....about 150yrds from where I sat last night....saw a bunch of does this morning. Small 6 pt check-in them out.....no real rut action.


----------



## Bkimbel42

Just had a 145" or so come in, checking a scrape about 200 yards away. A few quick grunts and a doe bleat and he looked my way. Let off a deep aggressive grunt and he came to me in a string, got to 30 yards and managed to get to the one place I don't have shooting lanes and I couldn't get on him. But they're on there feet! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## fmf979

In the stand since 650am saw 2 does together at 750 a 4 point at 815 and a lone doe at 830. Nothing since in Muskingum.


----------



## Usc1

Woods came alive about 830 this morning in Licking county. Six point and and a half rack grunting like crazy chasing a doe. Few minutes later a shooter buck that I’ve never seen before comes strolling through grunting. Gets to about 35 yards but never presents a shot. Was a good morning.


----------



## freeridejohnny

It's a great morning. Think I just decided im not getting down till dark.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bp1992!

Just waiting or calling the better way to go?


----------



## freeridejohnny

Anyone else doing dark to dark sits yet?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## freeridejohnny

I'll blind call if there is no action for a while. Location and weather dependant

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bp1992!

freeridejohnny said:


> I'll blind call if there is no action for a while. Location and weather dependant
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using
> Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## The Phantom

Not today.
Dark when I came to work at 6, but won't be dark when I get off at 6.
Next week will be another story.




freeridejohnny said:


> Anyone else doing dark to dark sits yet?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Must've picked the wrong stand this morning... just saw my 2nd squirrel

Logan Co.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fmf979

freeridejohnny said:


> Anyone else doing dark to dark sits yet?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Yep. Did yesterday too. Never did 2 in a row.


----------



## TheKingofKings

STaying till dark. Had two 3.5 year old 8s and a 4.5 on camera in daylight last two days. 

6 does and a 6pt running wild this morning.


----------



## freeridejohnny

fmf979 said:


> Yep. Did yesterday too. Never did 2 in a row.


Cams tell me it's time! It's taxing on the body. I'm stiff when I get down. Hunting in the right stand for the job would help. I'm in an m7 today and the stand for the weight is comfortable but not for dark to darks.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## fmf979

I'm in an old leaner that is not very comfortable and slightly leaning forward. When I came in here I did not expect to find two fresh scrapes and two new rubs that showed up overnight but this is a good pinch point. I'm sure it's in my head but I could swear I smell deer all morning.


----------



## holterross

4 small bucks last night the last being a 4.5 year old 10 just before dark that wasn't interested in anything other than acorns. This morning had 7 bucks pass by biggest was a 125 8.. out for lunch and moving to a different farm for the evening


----------



## paarchhntr

Great pic and stud of a deer. Hope you arrow him. ^^^^
Hard to beat them coverts for daytime pics.


----------



## BBD1984

The woods I'm in is usually gangbusters when the corn is standing.... well not today.... yikes speechless.... I'm going to give it another :45 and I'm going to call it a day.... 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tarsalgland

hdrking2003 said:


> Sup BJ! Man, we definitely have Knox County represented, lol. I think the only one we are missing now is Mikep!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes we do. As far as my season so far. I'm going to hand a stand in the WalMart parking lot. I think I'll see more deer there.


----------



## freeridejohnny

My buddy down the road hunting sum lowland has this guy and a doe running circles round him. Lockdown!









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Yeah I'm wondering with the full moon last night if the does weren't on their feet throughout the night.... And if the Bucks are locked up with them that would explain the low activity this morning :-(

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

I can count on less than two hands how many times I've been in this woods and not seen a single dear..... #Veryodd#watrut? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Dead in brown co this am. Drove 125 miles back home to Delaware County and saw 6 deer along the road - mostly young bucks. Going to take tonight and tomorrow off. Hit it hard Monday after Sunday’s storm in Knox. Likely stay in Knox the next week.


----------



## freeridejohnny

BBD1984 said:


> I can count on less than two hands how many times I've been in this woods and not seen a single dear..... #Veryodd#watrut?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Central Ohio is rocking today. What area are u in? I just had another Hunter that has permission to hunt this property drive his truck back through the field 10yrds from me. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## freeridejohnny

2 doe 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOLDTIPBZ

I love reading this thread. I'm in PA but hunted Ohio 15yrs until 2 yrs ago. Too much$$$ spent in KS, Iowa and Missouri the last 3 years. I need to make a move. Too many hunters and no trigger management around me. I own a little bit of land and there are nice buck. Fortunate there but just not anywhere like Ohio. Guys shooting small 8s and young 10s all around. Calling them monsters. If they only knew. Keep up the good work guys. We'll see what happens in Missouri next week. Fingers crossed. I know I'll be hunting back in Ohio some day soon. Good luck to all you guys and congratulations to the ones that got buck. Thanks for the great updates. God bless


----------



## Meister

Holmes this morning. Had a 6pt chasing a doe all around me at 8. 930 has two doe come under me. 10 a 4pt followed the same trail. 1030 spotted a bigger 6 about 75 standing still. Figure there was a doe I couldn't see. At noon I had a spike running the snot out of a yearling. Back to Stark county for the evening.


----------



## onlyaspike

In the stand for the evening with my daughter....


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

onlyaspike said:


> In the stand for the evening with my daughter....


Good for you. My 12 year old daughter smoked her first doe this year with a 10 point crossbow. Now I just need to get my 9 year old son on a deer. Hunting with young kids is maybe even more fun than hunting for yourself. Most of the time anyway


----------



## freeridejohnny

Basket 8 coming in today I check out the does

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnerNYS

onlyaspike said:


> In the stand for the evening with my daughter....


Good Luck and enjoy


----------



## escapeVelocity

It's been slow in my stand for the past few hunts. 3 different stand hunts I've seen a couple doe and the same 4 pointer. During early and late season, it's typical for me to easily see 6-12 deer or more each hunt. That's a mixture of deer from young bucks to young or mature doe. Once the rut comes it changes to sporadic movement. My thoughts are to why this is:

Deer seem to concentrate where the action is. Either bucks move the doe to where they want them by chasing and/ or them hiding. And the bucks concentrating to get in on the action or until a mature buck or bucks kick younger ones out. To me this explains my area and slow days during the rut. Also the "lockdown" is a factor. 

This is supported by the fact that when deer do arrive in the woods, "it's on". So many deer show up that it gets overwhelming at times, which is great of course. Yet when it's not....its not. So I'm patiently waiting another 5 days before I get back out. This will help let my stands cool down from my pressure they also might be feeling. 

Muskingum 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cfred70

With storms heading in over night, hoping that has them on their feet early....good luck and be safe tonight for those heading out.


----------



## BBD1984

yeah wish I could be out this evening... bet it will be good. Won't hit it again until next week.... be nice if time change was during shooting hours

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bullybbq

Question for Ohio residents. What's the best to hunt during RUT. Ridges or Bottoms? Which one do you hunt in morning and evenings?


----------



## Regohio

Saw a 10 Pt…4 Pt…4 Does this morning. My buddy saw 3 Bucks 3 Does…It is starting to get crazy in Southern Ohio!


----------



## Regohio

bullybbq said:


> Question for Ohio residents. What's the best to hunt during RUT. Ridges or Bottoms? Which one do you hunt in morning and evenings?




Hey Bully

That is a tough call. I always like to hunt the Ridges during the Rut. Those Old Bucks are Lazy…They walk the tops of the Ridges and look for Lady Friends as they pass Valleys. But…I have friends who kill Slammers in thickets in bottoms??? I like to see them coming and I see more Deer…but it's probably a coin toss? 

That said I will take a morning over an evening every time! Watching the woods come alive is one of the Last Great Things I Enjoy in this World! 

Good luck Brother!


----------



## escapeVelocity

bullybbq said:


> Question for Ohio residents. What's the best to hunt during RUT. Ridges or Bottoms? Which one do you hunt in morning and evenings?


My property is mostly a ridge. I see them most on it versus the bottom. Wooded ridges offer cover and a high vantage point for cruising bucks imo. There are two major trails running parallel to the ridge I either side. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

Set up down wind of bedding for the evening sit . Far back edge of a creek bottom littered with rubs and scrapes. I believe I'm sitting by the last scrape down here. Also will be cutting them off going to the neighbors food plot if they feel like going to it from our property


----------



## Tim/OH

I been seeing a lot of chasing all day....problem is....it’s the tree rats doing all the chasing 😡

Tim


----------



## JakeZ7

Good 8 just came through. No shot, no response to grunts. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## freeridejohnny

My buddy has had this guy between 90 and 115 yrds for the last 4 hours locked down on a doe. He's pulling an all day sit in a swamp and he dumped his kayak going in an hour before dark so he's been up there bootless and soaked all day to boot! Lol









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## vtbowhntr

bullybbq said:


> Question for Ohio residents. What's the best to hunt during RUT. Ridges or Bottoms? Which one do you hunt in morning and evenings?


I almost never hunt the bottoms, blow to many deer out and the swirling winds kill me. I hunt the ridhes you could say. Not usually right on the top but juat off it above know bedding areas right at hrad pf the hollw. I will sit on ridhe spines also if there is a bench on it. I like saddles between ridges also. Bucks go bedding area to bedding area anthin the morning the the thermals work for you and for the bucks. They try to be efficent also. With all that said I do have a great rut stand in a bottom but its large and flat and there is one major creek crossing. I have a stand set up on it 20yds away it is a great N wind spot. Good luck!


----------



## TheKingofKings

freeridejohnny said:


> My buddy has had this guy between 90 and 115 yrds for the last 4 hours locked down on a doe. He's pulling an all day sit in a swamp and he dumped his kayak going in an hour before dark so he's been up there bootless and soaked all day to boot! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Hope it works out for him.


----------



## billhalljr

Had good one just out for stroll but buddy didnt fully cock his xbow and i didnt bring my bow bc... why would i. Haaa.. rattled this 8pt in 30min later









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## freeridejohnny

Nice straight 8 guys...... I've had action all day up to the last couple hours and then nothing. Hunting cut corn that they usually hit every evening....Weird!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## buckeyehunt3r

Heres a better photo of the buck I harvested last night, 156 4/8" 6.5 year old giant!


----------



## hdrking2003

I sat from noon to dark in Coshocton county and got skunked. Not sure I’ve ever said that before in that county. No chasing, no grunting, no visuals, nothing. To make things worse, I had zero cell service so no AT either!
Back in the tree all day tomorrow, but this time will be in eastern Knox county.

On a positive note......not having cell service kept me from checking in on that azz whoopin that Iowa handed our boys. What the hell happened there??!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Nice one 



buckeyehunt3r said:


> Heres a better photo of the buck I harvested last night, 156 4/8" 6.5 year old giant!
> 
> View attachment 6290831


----------



## Tiggie_00

I would do your best to avoid both. Try putting yourself near a bedding area, food plot or in between.



bullybbq said:


> Question for Ohio residents. What's the best to hunt during RUT. Ridges or Bottoms? Which one do you hunt in morning and evenings?


----------



## z7master167

5 does this eve, 4 were grouped together


----------



## bullybbq

Tiggie_00 said:


> I would do your best to avoid both. Try putting yourself near a bedding area, food plot or in between.


THANKS for the info


----------



## billf71

freeridejohnny said:


> My buddy has had this guy between 90 and 115 yrds for the last 4 hours locked down on a doe. He's pulling an all day sit in a swamp and he dumped his kayak going in an hour before dark so he's been up there bootless and soaked all day to boot! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Wow, I hope he got him! Rewards for patience. That's hunting.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## freeridejohnny

He did not, buck and doe never moved far. Buck just circled the brush clump she was bedded on the other side of. He was bedded on the downwind side of bush so he could smell what he couldn't see but would circle the bush often to check on her. Said it was the best hunt of his life suspense wise!









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAPTJJ

Had a rare sighting of a bobcat this afternoon, hunting public land in SE Ohio. He came right in to less than 10 yds and stayed for a bit, would have been an easy shot with my recurve but had to settle for pics.


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

College student update:

Morning sit until 9:30 AM
-Den of 4 squirrels were released from their slumber in the same tree my stand was in, they proceeded to cause a lot of racket, as they were not pleased with a human in their tree ~ 7:45
-huge Barred Owl stared me down at 25 yards, he proceeded to dive bomb a mouse and fly off into the sunrise ~ 8:05
-Big doe come sprinting through the woods at mach 5 speed, stops, then slowly moves into brush as if she made no noise at all in the woods ~8:07
-A different grey squirrel proceeds to climb my tree, gets halfway up and p***ies out after we had a stare down ~ 8:12
-Buck (unsure of size) sprints into brush where doe was, begins grunting and causes a ruckus, then leaves ~ 9:29
-Sit in stand extra 10 minutes ~9:40
-Slowly crawl on hands and knees back to my car avoiding detecting from 5 different does near the path to my car ~ 9:45
-Proud of myself, but sad I had to leave ~ 9:46

Evening sit, 4:30-dark
-sneak into stand, get binos out and see that there is a doe bedded behind me at 40 yards who could car less a human just climbed in a tree next to them ~4:31
-Doe decides she has given me company for long enough and dips out gracefully while munching on some leaves ~ 5:15
-Den of squirrels return to their hole above me in the tree, they weren't very happy ~ 6:30
-Raccoon 15 yards away catches my attention ~6:40
-While being distracted a lone basket 8 comes by at 40 yards ~6:42
-Proceed to pack calls and such into backpack, but realized there was a doe 30 yards behind me in the process who snuck in while I was distracted with both the raccoon and buck. ~6:50
-Sadly drive back to Columbus empty handed, but extremely happy to not be in classes. ~ 7:00


----------



## freeridejohnny

CAPTJJ said:


> Had a rare sighting of a bobcat this afternoon, hunting public land in SE Ohio. He came right in to less than 10 yds and stayed for a bit, would have been an easy shot with my recurve but had to settle for pics.


Props on those pics tho!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Meister

My observation for the day is that little bucks are certainly horny right now. Chasing and grunting up storms in both counties I hunted today. No mature buck sightings. Only 1 mature doe out of the 16 deer I had the pleasure of watching.


----------



## sfcbowhunter

Hunted in Wayne National Forest this week up near Oak Hill. Started to see a little chasing. It was kind of a tough hunt with warm temperatures and full moon.


----------



## hdrking2003

tarsalgland said:


> Yes we do. As far as my season so far. I'm going to hand a stand in the WalMart parking lot. I think I'll see more deer there.


Lol! You know as well as I do that there are some really big deer running around behind Walmart tho, so now I feel like you’re just cheating.


And after reevaluating the weather, it appears I will not have an all day sit tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Liveblue23

Ended up seeing a doe with two fawns last 30 min. Not a care in the world. Ended up spooking them as I started out. Back at it in the am.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

Just laid eyes on a giant up cruising checked 3 does in my food plot then moved on guys it’s getting close Monroe County 
Best breakdown of a hunt I have ever. Good job brother. I sat morning and evening and say 1 doe by herself but my dad and brother seen great movement and 130 inch 8 Point come under my brothers tree at 9:30 am Monroe County and I will be hunting in the morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Just woke up to thunder, lightning, and a torrential downpour......back to bed I go! This sucks but it is what it is. Guess I’ll check back later.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Just loaded up the truck and it started pouring down rain.....ugh


Tim


----------



## The Phantom

Someone forgot to tell the deer about the time change. Saw five this morning around 5:00 on my way to work. Hadn't been seeing any.


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Just woke up to thunder, lightning, and a torrential downpour......back to bed I go! This sucks but it is what it is. Guess I’ll check back later.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Im thinking back to bed to Clint lol....might just wait and hunt this afternoon


----------



## mandrroofing

Come on guys it's the rut.I'm heading to my stand right now 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Yeah it’s lighting out here....I hate to say it but this morning is a wash(no pun intended) will go out this afternoon 


Tim


----------



## hdrking2003

mandrroofing said:


> Come on guys it's the rut.I'm heading to my stand right now
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Rain and wind is one thing, but I don’t mess with lightning. Not a chance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Rain and wind is one thing, but I don’t mess with lightning. Not a chance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I’m with you brother...


Tim


----------



## mandrroofing

Its pretty much missing me were im at

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> Yeah it’s lighting out here....I hate to say it but this morning is a wash(no pun intended) will go out this afternoon
> 
> 
> Tim


I just got an alert on my phone that said flash flood warning from 7pm tonight to 4am tomorrow too! Hope it holds off till then!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

mandrroofing said:


> Its pretty much missing me were im at
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


 Lucky you I hope you kill a big one good luck


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> I just got an alert on my phone that said flash flood warning from 7pm tonight to 4am tomorrow too! Hope it holds off till then!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Me too...it’s raining so hard here that I would be soaked before I even get to my stand lol

Tim


----------



## chief razor

Good luck to all who ventured out on this artic November morning. To those who stayed in bed enjoy the extra hour. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

Passing on AM hunt today looks like t storms will be at my farm at about 7


----------



## lutzweiser

Rain is almost to Columbiana Co. Think I’ll stay on couch with my dogs this a.m.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Opted for that extra hour of sleep, out this afternoon instead. Zzzzzz


----------



## mandrroofing

Just had a Cruise buck through ,I just couldn't tell how big I was so I had to pass 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobuck74

Rain let up here about 6am,.. hope someone told the deer it's over.
North/east Champaign co.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Good day to hang out at home. I'm going to get a batch of deer jerky marinating, wash my hunting clothes and shoot the bow. I have the entire week off no sense in sitting today.


----------



## bmwlife1976

These are the days in thankful for my box blinds. Building these things with my kids and enjoying them this time of the year is what it's all about for me. Bonus. I'm usually the only guy in the woods on days like these around my area. 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Next week looks amazing weather wise... some unique wind directions for my area. I'll be out Monday and Friday eve... love to get it down. Haven't seen a shooter in 4 outings.... Saturday sitting 6 hours and no deer was a tough one.... just like the buckeyes... got to put it behind ya

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

I'm seeing the downside of not placing any cameras this year.... not sure when they are coming and going and not sure the quality of deer.... however without fail there's usually 1 or 2 shooters around...after 8 years of hunting same area, you kind of get a sense on where the herd is at....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gus1934

Had a few move early and then rattled in a 6.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## fmf979

I went out now I'm stuck lightning everywhere. Staying in the woods I'm thinking is my best option?


----------



## Meister

The storm that just pounded northern Stark moved through quickly. I stuck it out in a cheap ground blind. Urban hunting. Haven't seen a deer yet.


----------



## chief razor

Im normally not THAT GUY but seems like it’s appropriate today so here goes.....
I would like to thank all of the fine companies that made this hunt possible this morning. #DunkinCoffee without you 5:00am would be like a mythical creature you only hear about in fairytales. #VicksDayquil otherwise getting in the stand today would feel like running to my death. #HallsCoughDrops same as above. #GrizzlyStraight targeting a specific leaf at 25’ and compensating for wind drift keeps me sane on deerless days. #BottledWater because what goes in must come out, you make both convenient. And finally #SpringTurkeySeason without you I wouldnt own hunting clothing appropriate for a 60° pre dawn temp day. 

Some #Deer would be nice too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

No movement in Monroe County this morning.....so far


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrroofing

Plenty of turkeys here one Buck so far at daybreak









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Split_G3

Had one of my most memorable hunts yesterday afternoon. My decoy was destroyed 4 times in 1 hour, just not by anything that classified as a shooter. Ended up seeing a knock down drag out betweeen 2 really big bucks. Between 4pm and 5:30pm I seen 11 bucks and 3 does.


----------



## hdrking2003

This guy was just outside of Mt Vernon city limits this morning and it appears that he has lockdown with a girlfriend. He wouldn’t leave her side.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrroofing

120inch 8 just passed through.moving pretty fast and down wind and did not care

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

I hate it when the work computers won't show the pics!
13 or 661?
East or west of the road?
Closest crossroad?!!!:teeth:




hdrking2003 said:


> This guy was just outside of Mt Vernon city limits this morning and it appears that he has lockdown with a girlfriend. He wouldn’t leave her side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freeridejohnny

Thunder, lightning and pouring up in Ashland co. Spike and a lone doe so far. Trying to hang in there

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## tyepsu

I have been jumping back and forth between Ohio and PA this past week. Been hunting hard but deer sightings have been few and far between. EHD has really hit the areas I hunt hard. I am also off work this week. Big rain storm came through this morning, so decided to sleep in and try to recharge the batteries. Looking at the forecast for Columbiana, OH for this afternoon. Thinking about heading out around noon and sitting until dark. I have 2 stands and 2 cameras on one property. Thought I might sit each of them for 2 1/2 to 3 hours.


----------



## hdrking2003

The Phantom said:


> I hate it when the work computers won't show the pics!
> 13 or 661?
> East or west of the road?
> Closest crossroad?!!!:teeth:


Damn computers anyway Phantom! I got your back, lol. Right next to Kepples on 768......where they always are.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Yep. always see them there.
I had a neighbor that used to hunt behind the sanitarium on private property. Always got a nice buck.



hdrking2003 said:


> Damn computers anyway Phantom! I got your back, lol. Right next to Kepples on 768......where they always are.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

The Phantom said:


> Yep. always see them there.
> I had a neighbor that used to hunt behind the sanitarium on private property. Always got a nice buck.


I have a buddy that hunts on one of those private pieces of land back there, and my wife’s cousin is one of the lucky SOB’s that hunts on the development center land......same scenario, they both usually tag out on something nice. TONS of deer back there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarpCommander

Didn't rain a drop on me in Champaign county so far. Haven't seen a deer yet either...but it's better to be dry and deer-less than wet and deer-less. 

Seems our 'rut' gets goofier every year. Haven't seen any real chasing yet, with the only shooters on their feet spotted those last few days in October. Seems early for lockdown, but no action and guys seeing em locked up...

Hoping this txt book weather this week changes things up.


----------



## mandrroofing

Anyone setting all day?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Getting ready to head out now and either sit till dark, or until the weather pushes me out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chief razor

I couldnt stand all the excitement. Had to go back to the house for a bit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heli-m hunter

Seen 6 bucks cruising nothing worth shooting lightning chased me out of the tree going back out this evening


----------



## cretor11

Very disappointing "rut" so far. I've seen one borderline shooter but let him go cause he was heading right towards my wifes stand. Other than that, a couple does with yearlings still in tow. No chasing, young bucks on camera still hanging out together. 
I know it can be dead in one hollar and deer going crazy a couole ridges over but still aggravating. All about being the right place at the right time. I have 11 more days to do all day sits


----------



## JakeZ7

CarpCommander said:


> Hoping this txt book weather this week changes things up.


I'm counting on it... All day sits tuesday-friday then back to work.


----------



## Regohio

I Slept in…I SUCK! But I'm off Weds/Thurs/Fri/Sat/Sun….Someone is getting a Dirt Nap!


----------



## lutzweiser

tyepsu said:


> I have been jumping back and forth between Ohio and PA this past week. Been hunting hard but deer sightings have been few and far between. EHD has really hit the areas I hunt hard. I am also off work this week. Big rain storm came through this morning, so decided to sleep in and try to recharge the batteries. Looking at the forecast for Columbiana, OH for this afternoon. Thinking about heading out around noon and sitting until dark. I have 2 stands and 2 cameras on one property. Thought I might sit each of them for 2 1/2 to 3 hours.



Where at in Columbiana Co?


----------



## Tim/OH

Getting ready to head out in a little bit and sit until the weather drives me out....

All this rain and warm weather sucks


Tim


----------



## lutzweiser

Wind is good for 2 stands today. Timber that is close to bedding or cut corn field edge with 6-7 fresh scrapes. Where should I go?


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

Got skunked in the timber in Monroe County 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Hmmmm......now I just an alert that we are under a tornado watch until 7pm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

hdrking2003 said:


> Hmmmm......now I just an alert that we are under a tornado watch until 7pm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe the tornado will drop one right in front of you


----------



## hdrking2003

lutzweiser said:


> Maybe the tornado will drop one right in front of you


Lmao! Fingers crossed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrroofing

Just had a 4 point stroll in and winded me

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tyepsu

lutzweiser said:


> Where at in Columbiana Co?


Off Route 517 between Rogers and Lisbon.


----------



## hdrking2003

This guy has been in front of me for the past half hour or so. Comes to 40, back to 60, more to 40, back to 60, lol. He’s one for next year, maybe the year after.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jk0069

I would have swore yesterday was half price ammo day. Gas for the leaf blowers was cheep to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrroofing

What snacks you all packing in?









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

tyepsu said:


> Off Route 517 between Rogers and Lisbon.


I’m on RT170 headed into fredrickstown tonight. I got 2 stands on **** Road right across from lake Tomahawk to.


----------



## Tim/OH

Looks like the rain might off until after dark....fingers crossed


Tim


----------



## lutzweiser

That’s my killing zone tonight


----------



## hdrking2003

mandrroofing said:


> What snacks you all packing in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I have a smashed pb&j, and some slices of deer bologna from my opening day doe. Only the best! Lol. The neighbor here must have got ahold of the cheap leaf blower gas that I read about a few posts back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tyepsu

lutzweiser said:


> I’m on RT170 headed into fredrickstown tonight. I got 2 stands on **** Road right across from lake Tomahawk to.


I know where you are ha. My buddy had a house on Lake Tomahawk he sold last year. We used to hunt Vodreys property off Fredericktown Road. It was overrun with other hunters. Last time by there I saw signs indicating that all the passes are no longer valid and hunting is no longer allowed.


----------



## mathews/man

Hot and windy. No deer all weekend but a doe cashed by a spike last evening at last light. Saw a 140+ and a130 or so Friday in the rain and not much happening since then. Athens co


----------



## lutzweiser

tyepsu said:


> I know where you are ha. My buddy had a house on Lake Tomahawk he sold last year. We used to hunt Vodreys property off Fredericktown Road. It was overrun with other hunters. Last time by there I saw signs indicating that all the passes are no longer valid and hunting is no longer allowed.



Yeah I think it got shut down. My house is on **** Rd just below the damn. I have stand right in front of my house but it’s been slow the last 2 years because the feed mill didn’t plant corn/beans


----------



## mathews/man

Haven’t seen as many pics as in the past at this time. Maybe it’s not just here it’s everywhere


----------



## jk0069

mandrroofing said:


> What snacks you all packing in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


















I try to refrain from the snacks so I don’t feel guilty about eating dinner. Plus my “cabin” is the only place I can get away with camo placemats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

jk0069 said:


> View attachment 6291581
> 
> View attachment 6291579
> 
> 
> I try to refrain from the snacks so I don’t feel guilty about eating dinner. Plus my “cabin” is the only place I can get away with camo placemats
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No snacks in the stand??? That sounds terrible! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jk0069

hdrking2003 said:


> No snacks in the stand??? That sounds terrible! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I said try, usually I do Lara bars or peanut butter crackers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

jk0069 said:


> I said try, usually I do Lara bars or peanut butter crackers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

Cliff protein bars are the way to go. One of those and few bottles of water and your good


----------



## jk0069

I try to watch what I’m eating on stand that gumoflauge is expensive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freeridejohnny

Granola bars and water or apple juice for half day sits.I don't wanna admit this but western hunting has given me a bad habit scent wise... It's hard for me to make it through an all day sit without my jetboil and a mountain house freeze dried meal. Especially when it's below freezing.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jk0069

I also add in Hot apple cider for the below 20 days, or hot chocolate. (Don’t drink coffee/caffeine) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

lutzweiser said:


> Maybe the tornado will drop one right in front of you


 Lol...


Tim


----------



## fmf979

Would it be wrong to say seeking was early this year and we have been in lockdown since halloween? Seems early but the last few years have not been what I was used to. I have been taking the first week of November off for 9 years. 
The kills on here seem to be Oct 24 to 29.


----------



## BBD1984

chief razor said:


> Im normally not THAT GUY but seems like it’s appropriate today so here goes.....
> I would like to thank all of the fine companies that made this hunt possible this morning. #DunkinCoffee without you 5:00am would be like a mythical creature you only hear about in fairytales. #VicksDayquil otherwise getting in the stand today would feel like running to my death. #HallsCoughDrops same as above. #GrizzlyStraight targeting a specific leaf at 25’ and compensating for wind drift keeps me sane on deerless days. #BottledWater because what goes in must come out, you make both convenient. And finally #SpringTurkeySeason without you I wouldnt own hunting clothing appropriate for a 60° pre dawn temp day.
> 
> Some #Deer would be nice too!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#way2funny
🤣

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

fmf979 said:


> Would it be wrong to say seeking was early this year and we have been in lockdown since halloween? Seems early but the last few years have not been what I was used to. I have been taking the first week of November off for 9 years.
> The kills on here seem to be Oct 24 to 29.


October lull a few weeks late?


----------



## lutzweiser

This is my first night sitting on this cut corn field. After scanning the empty field with my binoculars I have come to the conclusion that these new combines are way to efficient. Hardly any corn left for the deer at all. I think I’m going to write a complaint to John Deere’s quality manager and give him a piece of my mind.


----------



## ohiobucks

Took today off for family obligations, just drove from Granville to Mount Vernon SR661, and saw zero deer.


----------



## CattleGuy

There is truth to the above 2 comments: New Combine technology and October Rut -
The combines are alot more efficient than they used to be, however not all farmers I know have the latest models - Im fortunate in that I have multiple locations to hunt and I defientley notice a difference in those fields with newer combines and those with 70's or 80 model ones

I saw the first buck chasing a doe a week and a half before Halloween, thought it was just a coincidence NOW however, most scrapes i'm seeing are dried up vs 2 weeks ago. And the movement has all but ceased daylight hours (at least for me). Most my action is right before dark or daybreak. Sat all day today - 0 deer. 

Anyone else?


----------



## CattleGuy

I took off all this next week - Hope I didnt guess wrong


----------



## bp1992!

CattleGuy said:


> I took off all this next week - Hope I didnt guess wrong


The weather looks right. I'm hopeful


----------



## lutzweiser

I’m off this week coming up to


----------



## IClark

Storming and raining here in Seneca county. I hunt in licking it's looking like a decent week next week. My boy and I will be out on doe patrol since we both got our bucks early.


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> Storming and raining here in Seneca county. I hunt in licking it's looking like a decent week next week. My boy and I will be out on doe patrol since we both got our bucks early.


Won’t be long here in Knox. Wind is really picking up and dark clouds are moving in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AttilaTheHun

I took the wrong week off myself being that it was this past week and only saw 6 deer. The woods were mostly dead this past week for me at least. The previous week was awesome according to my friends that hunted that week.


----------



## mandrroofing

My bottle is full,what do i do now!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

mandrroofing said:


> My bottle is full,what do i do now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Pee in the woods, deer don’t give a chit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Guy at work says he's seen a nice buck crossing 661 at the top of the hill by the cemetery several times in the morning.
I haven't seen him while hunting or on my way home from work.






ohiobucks said:


> Took today off for family obligations, just drove from Granville to Mount Vernon SR661, and saw zero deer.


----------



## escapeVelocity

CattleGuy said:


> There is truth to the above 2 comments: New Combine technology and October Rut -
> The combines are alot more efficient than they used to be, however not all farmers I know have the latest models - Im fortunate in that I have multiple locations to hunt and I defientley notice a difference in those fields with newer combines and those with 70's or 80 model ones
> 
> I saw the first buck chasing a doe a week and a half before Halloween, thought it was just a coincidence NOW however, most scrapes i'm seeing are dried up vs 2 weeks ago. And the movement has all but ceased daylight hours (at least for me). Most my action is right before dark or daybreak. Sat all day today - 0 deer.
> 
> Anyone else?


That's been me lately. I thought maybe they were sensing my pressure, so I'm not sitting until Thursday and Friday. I also commented yesterday that deer may be in full on rut activity, just in a different area. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fmf979

Next August we will see Charles Alzheimer saying how he nailed it and it was a traditional intense synchronized rut last season right on schedule with seeking and chasing in early November.


----------



## fmf979

escapeVelocity said:


> That's been me lately. I thought maybe they were sensing my pressure, so I'm not sitting until Thursday and Friday. I also commented yesterday that deer may be in full on rut activity, just in a different area.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


From what I'm hearing that must be happening somewhere other than Muskingum County.


----------



## hdrking2003

Now I know why that 3.5 year old wouldn’t leave the area earlier. He just popped out of the thick stuff in front of me at about 80 yards, only this time he had a doe with him. He has been here all day with her, and I thought he moved on earlier.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jk0069

CattleGuy said:


> There is truth to the above 2 comments: New Combine technology and October Rut -
> The combines are alot more efficient than they used to be, however not all farmers I know have the latest models - Im fortunate in that I have multiple locations to hunt and I defientley notice a difference in those fields with newer combines and those with 70's or 80 model ones
> 
> I saw the first buck chasing a doe a week and a half before Halloween, thought it was just a coincidence NOW however, most scrapes i'm seeing are dried up vs 2 weeks ago. And the movement has all but ceased daylight hours (at least for me). Most my action is right before dark or daybreak. Sat all day today - 0 deer.
> 
> Anyone else?


I am seeing the same, however the does on camera are not being followed. I walked a section of about 20 scrapes this morning and none have been touched. Hoping it’s weather and moon delaying them, not being locked down. A positive my target buck was on camera the past two nights with no doe. Fingers crossed 🤞 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Gonna be in a tree in Knox county in the morning. Have to work on my daughter's house so probably quit about 11?
Hope to make it to a tree in Licking county after that.
Probably be in Licking county Tues and Wed.


----------



## Tim/OH

Rain starting to move in smh....


Tim


----------



## lutzweiser

Albino doe in Slippery Rock PA.


----------



## Schneeder

Bumped a small buck out of his bed when I was hanging a camera this afternoon. Saw a doe crossing one of our corn fields. Then on the way home someone hit a small doe on the road.


----------



## Oh Shoot

mandrroofing said:


> My bottle is full,what do i do now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Drink more water...by the looks of that color you are dehydrated.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## blazinsoles

Oh Shoot said:


> Drink more water...by the looks of that color you are dehydrated.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


No doubt.....wow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrroofing

It's all that beer a drink last night 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## chief razor

Still looks like beer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jager69

Drink it and your bottle will be empty again!


----------



## mandrroofing

Mmmmmmm

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycarl65

Been just reading this thread. Decided to contribute. Slow morning. Saw on small buck cutting across a cut bean field and that was most action seen most of the past week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobucks

Off work all next week, planning to hunt...a lot.

BTW, here is a before and a few after pics of my doe from last weekend.


----------



## rut sniper

Back to work tomorrow till saturday. Then off again the 12th-19th. Hopefully the action picks up more than it had been this past week. Deer just didn't seem to be moving on this vacation week


----------



## Bywayofthearrow

Still just getting going based on what I'm seeing. I saw 15 or so antlerless saturday in Licking and only one was a "hot" doe. She had 3 bucks on her and fighting over her. Can't hunt till next weekend. Sucks! Trying to understand why farming equiptment would have anything to do with a does estrus cycle or the rut in above comment. I don't believe nature works like that. Unless roundup makes them come in heat earlier which I've never heard such a thing.


----------



## lutzweiser

Bywayofthearrow said:


> Still just getting going based on what I'm seeing. I saw 15 or so antlerless saturday in Licking and only one was a "hot" doe. She had 3 bucks on her and fighting over her. Can't hunt till next weekend. Sucks! Trying to understand why farming equiptment would have anything to do with a does estrus cycle or the rut in above comment. I don't believe nature works like that. Unless roundup makes them come in heat earlier which I've never heard such a thing.


Farm equipment has ZERO to do with the rut. Comment was that the combines now don’t leave any corn behind for the deer.


----------



## hdrking2003

lutzweiser said:


> Farm equipment has ZERO to do with the rut. Comment was that the combines now don’t leave any corn behind for the deer.


Lol. I’m laughing because you had to explain yourself........lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrimReaper365

lutzweiser said:


> I’m off this week coming up to


I’m off 8th -15th , so reports said rut would be later than normal this year so I️ hope they’re right


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrimReaper365

chief razor said:


> Still looks like beer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lmao


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vtbowhntr

Got a report from my dad and brothers in Meigs. Small bucks doing some chasing, does going about normal activity. My dad saw a 140 feeding yesterday morning and would not respond to calls. My oldest brother had a 1.5yr old 8pt chase a doe for quite a while until she got sick of it and kicked him in the head. Scrapes are still getting worked nightly and they have not seen any bucks locked down with does yet. Also no fawns alone all with does still.We are normally a little behind the central Ohio and western counties anyway. The best for us is usually the 10th-20th. My self and my daughter will be there in time to hunt the morning of the 9th. We will starthunting our best tried and true rut stands at that point. My brother put a camera on a large community scrape that has been in the same place for the last 20 years and had 8 bucks hit it last night between 8pm and 5am. 2 of the bucks were shooter to all of us except my daughter who has never killed a buck she says they are all shooters. She is 15 and busted my buddys balls the other day for using a xbow. She said "you ain't old and you ain't crippled so what the excuse for that thing, I am a 5'3" girl and wont use one". He had no answer! Loved it! Good luck guys once this front moves through tonight things should only get better this week.


----------



## Tim/OH

I’m in the stand now but maybe I should have stayed in bed.....very high winds


Tim


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Same here Tim so I stayed in bed with coffee, morning news and my wife.


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

I'm in the stand down in Perry county. Rain just moved through but winds are still a little strong. Hopefully they die down. Good luck everyone


----------



## ohiobuck74

Anyone else out braving these 20+ mph winds? In the stand now but not sure it will be worth the fight to hang on!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> I’m in the stand now but maybe I should have stayed in bed.....very high winds
> 
> 
> Tim


I’m out here with ya broheem! Winds aren’t too bad in Knox, but I won’t be mad when they die down later. Hitting my “rut” stands all week on the family farm, which I have been saving just for this week. Good luck to all today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Same here Tim so I stayed in bed with coffee, morning news and my wife.


 I might have stayed in bed too haha 


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

The way I walk in is flooded....thank god I have knee high rubber boots lol


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

With the winds, saturated ground and rushing water in the creek next to me...guess I won’t be hearing anything coming or going


Tim


----------



## BBD1984

Stick it out for us fellas... who are stuck at work wishing we were braving the elements

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobucks

My baby girl was home from college this weekend, we're going to breakfast this morning on her way back. I'll be in the tree by noon, somewhere in Knox county. Good luck all!


----------



## z7master167

Rain just quit. Not windy at all.. no deer either and its 65° southern Lawrence county


----------



## JakeZ7

I have some school work and a conference call for work I have to be on this morning. Should be on stand by 1130. Had a nice 8 point come through my ridge funnel on Saturday then several does. All still had fawns tagging along, one lone doe right at dark. hopefully it kicks off this week... i took advantage of the break in the rain yesterday and trimmed a few limbs at this set and hung another one on a bench about 1/3 down the ridge that I think they're cruising on a NW/W wind. Fortunately I'm on high ground. If it floods up there we have worse things than deer movement to worry about


----------



## lutzweiser

Still raining in Columbiana Co. Think I’ll hold off and do a mid day sit


----------



## Liveblue23

Rain is done in Adams but it is super windy. Suppose I'll stick it out since I'm in a tree.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stu3

Still raining in Belmont county not much wind. Supposed to stop later in morning. Gonna run some errands then head out this afternoon. Have the week off hope it's the right week. Good luck guys.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

I'm in Adams as well. Can't cross river to stand. Danggggg

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Rain has stopped, but still windy and the temps has dropped to 44 degrees 

No deer sightings yet


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

I’m in Licking County....


Tim


----------



## bullybbq

Jackson County. I'm in tree and no rain. It's a little windy. I hung stand yesterday and then started to walk out. Found dead deer by canal. 15yds from my stand. I believe he died in the summer


----------



## cgs1967

Sitting in tree in Guernsey. Hope they walk around late morning.


----------



## BBD1984

bullybbq said:


> Jackson County. I'm in tree and no rain. It's a little windy. I hung stand yesterday and then started to walk out. Found dead deer by canal. 15yds from my stand. I believe he died in the summer
> View attachment 6292271


 Man bummer... he's a beauty. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## woobagooba

In the tree in Adams county. Not too windy, not to rainy. No where I'd rather be, but when there are fewer and fewer deer with each passing year it's starting to get a bit depressing.


----------



## deerslayer12345

Got to the job this morning. Found 3 bedded does but no buck[emoji19] Hopefully he'll show up soon. This is in Columbus btw.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## deerslayer12345

The closest one is like 40 yards









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## tazzpilot

Just got in the tree. Hopefully some late morning movement here in southern Muskingum Co.


----------



## J Demuth

just had this little guy come out and grab a bite to eat


----------



## z7master167

Winds found me, shoot ita like riding a bull up here now!


----------



## richstang75

Anyone near Paulding Co.(NW Ohio) seeing rutting sign and sitting all day?


----------



## freeridejohnny

richstang75 said:


> Anyone near Paulding Co.(NW Ohio) seeing rutting sign and sitting all day?


I'm in defiance co today and my buds been hitting Williams hard all week. It is slow up here. The young bucks are crusing pretty good, saw a couple today but the old boys are laying low still. Imo after being down in central oh for the past few days timing is a bit behind up here. Big boys crusing at night on cam up here and had 3.5 yr old trailing doe on cam other night down by ashland. We have seen no true rut activity up here yet

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

One yote was all I saw from the stand this morning. Wanted to sit all day, but after getting soaked this morning, and sitting in the cool north wind for a while, I had to make my back to the truck for a warm up. Found this monster rub on the way out, about 75 yards from where I sat this morning. On both sides of the tree too! Super fresh with big ol fresh prints on the ground. Would love to run into that guy!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richstang75

freeridejohnny said:


> I'm in defiance co today and my buds been hitting Williams hard all week. It is slow up here. The young bucks are crusing pretty good, saw a couple today but the old boys are laying low still. Imo after being down in central oh for the past few days timing is a bit behind up here. Big boys crusing at night on cam up here and had 3.5 yr old trailing doe on cam other night down by ashland. We have seen no true rut activity up here yet
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


That's kind of the same impression I'm getting. I saw one doe this morning but did have 5 laying in wide open cut cornfield behind my house yesterday. Gotta be close!


----------



## billf71

BBD1984 said:


> Man bummer... he's a beauty.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Is there EHD in your area?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

I just got in the stand for the afternoon. With this weather moving out and the North winds they should be on there feet early, especially after the nasty weather yeste


----------



## skippyturtle

bullybbq said:


> Jackson County. I'm in tree and no rain. It's a little windy. I hung stand yesterday and then started to walk out. Found dead deer by canal. 15yds from my stand. I believe he died in the summer
> View attachment 6292271


Man sure hope you got a salvage tag for that guy


----------



## skippyturtle

Can not get to the spot I really want to hunt. Have to cross a creek that has turned into a river.


----------



## ohiobucks

Been setup this afternoon for about 20 minutes, noticed some movement in the tall grass near the edge of the woods. Brought the binos up and found a broken up 8pt, bedded about 80 yards away. I grunted at him, his looked in my direction, but didn't seem to care at all. Not sure if he is alone, or has some company with him...Knox.


----------



## jimmyfunk60

Just got up and getting ready to wash my clothes and get everything packed up. One more night of work and then a week in the woods for me. Debating on coming home and heading straight out or catching a few hours sleep first hate to bump them I would get in woods about 8am... 

Deer are on their feet now just took this out my bathroom window.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Meigs Co observations. Haven’t hunted a lot due to ongoing medical issue but here is what I have observed in stand and on cams that feed the house. Does are still with fawns and don’t seem to be nervous or cautious at all. Small bucks on their feet but nothing big at all. Did hear some chasing in the woods on Saturday but nothing materialized. No shooters here on our place at all for the past 2 months. Hoping for a stranger buck to come by looking for love. Headed out at 2 PM til dark today.


----------



## z7master167

Heard a buck doing the buck roar in a thicket on the way outta the woods this morning.. didnt lay eyes on him


----------



## JakeZ7

Got busted climbing in my stand by a small 6 at 1250. Had 2 loner does come by since then. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## billf71

skippyturtle said:


> Man sure hope you got a salvage tag for that guy


Do you call the game warden for a salvage tag or sheriff? I found a dead buck also?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tOSU

billf71 said:


> Do you call the game warden for a salvage tag or sheriff? I found a dead buck also?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I have called GW in the past


----------



## BBD1984

headed out soon.... after hearing the updates today... can't say my expectations are that high tonight.... hunting a 12ac wood lot that's connected to some VERY prime hunting ground... with light pressure...196" was harvested out of the woods I'll be in 9 yrs ago...NE wind I'm going to grab my climber.... hopefully I can go stealth mode

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeZ7

BBD1984 said:


> headed out soon.... after hearing the updates today... can't say my expectations are that high tonight.... hunting a 12ac wood lot that's connected to some VERY prime hunting ground... with light pressure...196" was harvested out of the woods I'll be in 9 yrs ago...NE wind I'm going to grab my climber.... hopefully I can go stealth mode
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Good luck!!


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

I’m in


----------



## skippyturtle

billf71 said:


> Do you call the game warden for a salvage tag or sheriff? I found a dead buck also?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


If in the woods you call the GW and do not take the rack before he looks it over unless he says it is ok. They can give you a ticket for possession of untagged deer antlers if you do. Trust me on that because I got nailed for it.


----------



## mandrroofing

skippyturtle said:


> If in the woods you call the GW and do not take the rack before he looks it over unless he says it is ok. They can give you a ticket for possession of untagged deer antlers if you do. Trust me on that because I got nailed for it.





billf71 said:


> Do you call the game warden for a salvage tag or sheriff? I found a dead buck also?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Also take a pic of were it lay Because a lot of The Times if you tell them you have a picture tey will just accept that.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobucks

ohiobucks said:


> Been setup this afternoon for about 20 minutes, noticed some movement in the tall grass near the edge of the woods. Brought the binos up and found a broken up 8pt, bedded about 80 yards away. I grunted at him, his looked in my direction, but didn't seem to care at all. Not sure if he is alone, or has some company with him...Knox.


The 8pt just stood up and is moving around in his bed, obviously injured on his back right quarter. Not sure if he was shot, hit by a car, or what. He isn't moving very fast. Nicer 8pt though than what is was initially thinking though...


----------



## BBD1984

ohiobucks said:


> The 8pt just stood up and is moving around in his bed, obviously injured on his back right quarter. Not sure if he was shot, hit by a car, or what. He isn't moving very fast. Nicer 8pt though than what is was initially thinking though...


Can you stalk in for shot?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobucks

BBD1984 said:


> Can you stalk in for shot?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I thought about that, but he is in some very tall overgrowth...it would be tough.


----------



## ohiobucks

He just laid back down in the same spot...


----------



## holterross

Hunting meigs tonight got in around 2. Small 115 inch 8 cruising a grown up pasture when I was walking in.. between Athens and Meigs I have seen a lot of small bucks cruising and trying to push does the past week.. did see a decent 8 on Saturday locked up with a doe in a thicket just seems to be hit and miss. Hopefully these cool temps kick it full throttle this week . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## z7master167

Litterally just climbed up the tree and was getting stuff outta my pack and a small 8 just pushed a doe by


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Couldn't get across the river this morning so decided to come into the office. Back at it after the kids get on the bus tomorrow morning. Likely be in stand by 10:30 and plan to sit through the day tomorrow and weds. As of Saturday, I do not believe the serious chasing has started. I hunted all last week and saw no rut activity except for a few young guys cruising. Does were still with fawns and didn't see one shooter on his feet though I hunted 6 of 7 days. I have seen a good amount of road kill so that leads me to believe the next 7-10 days will be prime.


----------



## Meister

If your winds good, try the stalk. Suppppeer slow n only move when he's facing away. I killed a nice 10 on Nov 4 2010 on a windy day. Climbed down a tree in my climber only when he wasn't looking. He was bedded at 60 yards. I stalked to 30 and whistled as quiet as I could. He stood n I let him have it. Make it happen!


----------



## ohiobucks

He's up, moving around in his bedding area again. 

A stalk would be almost impossible. Not enough wind, & open woods between he and I.

He's facing my direction, getting closer, but very slowly. If he comes close enough, I'll try the shot...


----------



## BBD1984

Just got in the saddle.... good grief trying to lug in a climber, backpack and bow and keep quiet, is nigh impossible. Busted out 4 does in their beds.... if I see anything it will be a MIRACLE!!!

Logan Co.



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WildfireLycan

BBD1984 said:


> Just got in the saddle.... good grief trying to lug in a climber, backpack and bow and keep quiet, is nigh impossible. Busted out 4 does in their beds.... if I see anything it will be a MIRACLE!!!
> 
> Logan Co.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Had some of my best hunts just after thinking that exact same thought.


----------



## rookez490

In the stand.. hunting near a field.. Jackson Co. Keep your eyes peeled. As I text on my phone..lol. they be very quiet tonight I'm sure .









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

WildfireLycan said:


> Had some of my best hunts just after thinking that exact same thought.


Let's hope... just had a single doe walk by... 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## labonte.r

Had a friend just send me, this is earlier today Toledo area. Good luck everyone, I’ve been watching thread and heading that way on Wednesday for 10 days.


----------



## Tim/OH

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Bumped some does walking in but immediately after I climbed up the tree I had a small buck cool me through scent checking them does....none of them are in heat....because he can back and hung around my stand for like 15-20 min 


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

labonte.r said:


> Had a friend just send me, this is earlier today Toledo area. Good luck everyone, I’ve been watching thread and heading that way on Wednesday for 10 days.
> View attachment 6292757


 Cool picture...


Tim


----------



## lutzweiser

1.5 year old 7 and a baldy in the field


----------



## Tim/OH

Rain has moved through temps are dropping.....yesssssss

Lows in the 20s are coming


Tim


----------



## BBD1984

Just did a rattling sequence.... saw another doe...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

not sure you can see her.... but this doe came in after I rattled making all kinds of vocals....I guess she's looking for love









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## whodeynation

BBD1984 said:


> not sure you can see her.... but this doe came in after I rattled making all kinds of vocals....I guess she's looking for love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Prostitute guaranteed


----------



## jk0069

BBD1984 said:


> not sure you can see her.... but this doe came in after I rattled making all kinds of vocals....I guess she's looking for love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Like Bad Company, I think she is “Ready for Love”!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Just got out of the woods.... Seen quite a few does no bucks. Walking out I did see a lot of new fresh sign. Got me pretty excited.... 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chief razor

No shooter bucks but had deer around all day. Bucks are cruising , bumping and chasing. Its starting to get good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## z7master167

Seen 2 bucks and 9 does this eve. Small 8 was with a doe and a half rack 8 was running around all crazy. Group of 3 does and a lot of loners but no followers


----------



## BBD1984

If you read back through the last couple pages of post ... Just about everybody is seeing small bucks. Either we are hunting bad genetic areas or the big boys are just not covering a lot of ground..... I got a few hours of vacation that I can burn maybe give it a little while before I use them.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

*Knox county*

Saw a six point come through about 1040 this morning.
That was all.

Heading to Licking county in the morning.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Hunted 2-dark Meigs Co near Carpenter. Had a forky walk through at 1510. Up walking like a teenager just knowing he is supposed to be seeking but not sure why. 2 does at 1730 and that’s it..no chasing or anything going on here.


----------



## hdrking2003

Saw just as many yotes as I did deer today. Only saw one yote today sooooooooo......needless to say, it was a long day. Lil forky came thru at 5:05pm. SE Knox county. Was on the south side of a big bedding area, wind in my face, and heavy trails in between. Back at it again in the morning, and gonna go deep in the timber along travel routes this time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jk0069

Have three cell cams running on my property, small bucks cruising and does still not being harassed. Off Thursday-Sunday, hope to get it done, if not it will be good scenery and great eats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WildfireLycan

BBD1984 said:


> If you read back through the last couple pages of post ... Just about everybody is seeing small bucks. Either we are hunting bad genetic areas or the big boys are just not covering a lot of ground..... I got a few hours of vacation that I can burn maybe give it a little while before I use them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Happens every year right before the switch gets flipped and all hell breaks loose. No vacation to be there this year, but I’m hoping Indiana will do the same for me this year.


----------



## bmwlife1976

7 small buck today. Sat my first all day sit. Didn't see anything until 11:00a.m then it was one small buck after another. Just cruising around. All the way up until I left. 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

This cam is about 100 yards from the stand I was in today, so assuming this was the same yote I saw today. Really wish I could’ve got him closer today! I need to invite ohiobucks over for a huntLol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobucks

hdrking2003 said:


> This cam is about 100 yards from the stand I was in today, so assuming this was the same yote I saw today. Really wish I could’ve got him closer today! I need to invite ohiobucks over for a huntLol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm in!


----------



## Bowtechunter44

Been in the stand a few times the past couple weeks not a whole lot moving. Dad killed big 9 two days ago by sneaking up to 25 yards while he sat there locked in on doe. Grunted in a big 10 yesterday morning at 9:30 to 38 yards but couldn't get shot. Have cameras in Tusc and Guernsey and have the most bucks we have had in years. A lot of night time movement. Hoping this weekend will be the weekend.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Had this guy under me today. He wasn't very wide and 8-9 inch tines but man did he have lots of mass. Pic taken at 50yrds as he walked away


----------



## BBD1984

Tiggie_00 said:


> Had this guy under me today. He wasn't very wide and 8-9 inch tines but man did he have lots of mass. Pic taken at 50yrds as he walked away
> 
> View attachment 6293085


What did you take it with....a flip phone!?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> What did you take it with....a flip phone!?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Now that’s some funny chit! Lmao!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrimReaper365

BBD1984 said:


> What did you take it with....a flip phone!?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Lmao


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BTR21

Shot him the evening of October 26. Did some blind grunting and rattling and not even 10 minutes went by and he came out of a thicket to investigate.


----------



## AthensShooter36

The Phantom said:


> Saw a six point come through about 1040 this morning.
> That was all.
> 
> Heading to Licking county in the morning.


Where at in Licking county


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2X_LUNG

BBD today! Adams county







View attachment 6293215








Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AthensShooter36

2X_LUNG said:


> BBD today! Adams county
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 6293215
> View attachment 6293217
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Congratulations on that buck man he’s a brute 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Thanks! Here he is a few days ago









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## vtbowhntr

2X_LUNG said:


> BBD today! Adams county
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 6293215
> View attachment 6293217
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Congrats on a stud. I love the crab claw!


----------



## BBD1984

2X_LUNG said:


> BBD today! Adams county
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 6293215
> View attachment 6293217
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 Finally!!! Good work[emoji106]

What's the story....?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

It’s about time we see some hands on some antlers. NICE


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Watching a cedar thicket around 3p. Saw movement. Noticed a nice buck rubbing a tree good. Fairly windy out so I just waited and watched. Couple minutes go by and he stepped downhill. I lost sight. All of a sudden he steps out and heads right to me. 

As he's coming at me he stops. Looks up at me. Puts head down and keeps coming. Turns to his right giving me a perfect broadside shot at just over 30 yards. I draw and whack! He ran uphill limping. I knew I nailed him. 

Shot him at 315pm. Decided to sit til dark. Went and ate dinner. Went back and found him within 150 yds! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Congrats. That is a nice buck!



2X_LUNG said:


> BBD today! Adams county
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 6293215
> View attachment 6293217
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

North of Granville off 661.





AthensShooter36 said:


> Where at in Licking county
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2X_LUNG

lutzweiser said:


> It’s about time we see some hands on some antlers. NICE


Lol. I'm not messing around!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 6x5BC

Nice buck 2x lung !!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

2X_LUNG said:


> Lol. I'm not messing around!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Hahahahaha, hell yeah buddy! Congrats man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

2X_LUNG said:


> Watching a cedar thicket around 3p. Saw movement. Noticed a nice buck rubbing a tree good. Fairly windy out so I just waited and watched. Couple minutes go by and he stepped downhill. I lost sight. All of a sudden he steps out and heads right to me.
> 
> As he's coming at me he stops. Looks up at me. Puts head down and keeps coming. Turns to his right giving me a perfect broadside shot at just over 30 yards. I draw and whack! He ran uphill limping. I knew I nailed him.
> 
> Shot him at 315pm. Decided to sit til dark. Went and ate dinner. Went back and found him within 150 yds!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 Man wow!!! You killed a nice one last yr.... kill 1 bigg'n is luck... kill 2 is good! What county? You tape him? 135"??

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## z7master167

2X_LUNG said:


> BBD today! Adams county
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 6293215
> View attachment 6293217
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I see u got the gopro on your bow, did u get it on video


----------



## lutzweiser

I’m in the stand. A little early but I guess that will happen when your stand is less than 100yds from your front door. Can hear deer walking around. Hope they stay until the sun comes up


----------



## holterross

It's never a good thing when you open your eyes and and the pounding rain on the roof is the only thing you can hear. Putting it down in Athens Co. think I'll wait for it to let up a little before heading out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Liveblue23

I had an amazing sit last evening. Ended up seeing 4 bucks and 2 where def shooters. The 3 could have been. One was at 40 yards and he's the one I've been after. First time I've seen him on the hoof and he's a dandy. The behavior of the bucks was odd though. Mind you all these deer were on the neighbours. The first two good bucks came out of the same thicket and just acted casual. Fed with each other through a bean field and I lost them in a ditch. While trying to grunt at the top of my lungs through the wind I glanced down and caught this big boy 40 yards out. I think he heard my grunts the whole time. He to just fed out into another standing bean field. Ended up being a doe in that one. He could of cared less about her. He fed one way. She fed the other. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## z7master167

Im sitting in the truck at the farm i hunt. It is piss pouring the rain.. what a stupid idea to go hunting


----------



## 2X_LUNG

He will be upper 140s to low 150s. 21.5" inside. 26.5" mains. 12" g2s

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Orvisman73

Rain has let up a bit in Warren county. Had to hike in and hang a stand in the rain, so now I'm soaked. This whole public land thing is tough, but I'm not complaining, I am in the woods on November 7th!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

z7master167 said:


> Im sitting in the truck at the farm i hunt. It is piss pouring the rain.. what a stupid idea to go hunting


Next time your at work... look back and read what you just said!!! Lol... remember a bad day in the woods is always better than a good day at work... I'm sure it well will pass soon....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobucks

Calling for a chance of rain in Knox county until 10-11am, so I'm in my Double Bull right now. Rain has held off so far. I packed in my climber as well, so I'll be up a tree in a few hours. Bumped one in the dark on the way in...


----------



## BBD1984

Good luck fellas... would love to be out today...looks to be a dandy

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

Doe and 1.5 year old knarled up thing just walked by


----------



## tim1676

BTR21 said:


> Shot him the evening of October 26. Did some blind grunting and rattling and not even 10 minutes went by and he came out of a thicket to investigate.
> 
> View attachment 6293199


Nice Deer - Congrats!


----------



## Meister

Stark county urban. Yearling doe 5 minutes ago. 3 days ago she was with Mom. Wonder where mom is.


----------



## tim1676

AthensShooter36 said:


> Congratulations on that buck man he’s a brute
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very Nice!!!


----------



## ohiobucks

Small 9-10pt passed by 20 minutes ago. Heard a loud, brief crack of antlers 10 minutes ago, but no sightings of the bucks...Knox

And the rain just moved in.


----------



## RH1

Nothing in tuscarawas county yet.
This is the slowest rut activity I've seen in years.


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

RH1 said:


> Nothing in tuscarawas county yet.
> This is the slowest rut activity I've seen in years.


Same here buddy, slooooow here in Union Co. 3 does and forky in two days. No chasing. Waiting for that switch when it all starts happening.


----------



## mandrroofing

Last year I killed my buckk on this day at 1 o'clock in the afternoon. I saw a lot of deer that day but not till the afternoon. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

He’s all swollen and pics of him with a doe the past 2 nights. He has a huge body. 4 or 5 year old?


----------



## BBD1984

RH1 said:


> Nothing in tuscarawas county yet.
> This is the slowest rut activity I've seen in years.


 wonder why that is....? Usually we blame it on warm temps... don't have that excuse this yr.....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrroofing

It's going to happen guys just have to be in the stand when it does. I can't go out till this afternoon Bummer 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

BBD1984 said:


> wonder why that is....? Usually we blame it on warm temps... don't have that excuse this yr.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 The moon has been really bright last couple days (full, 3/4) wonder if that's got the daytime movement down....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

Rain is moving in.


----------



## Tim/OH

I didn’t go hunting this morning because of the rain but I will be in the tree by 2:30 this afternoon....I just walked out to my truck and this is what I see....a doe with her 2 fawns bedded


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Sorry she has triplets....


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## mandrroofing

Tim/OH said:


> View attachment 6293361
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


That gives us a clue where we're at in time 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## the_gman

Last few days of October were fire. All shot cruising bedding areas.


----------



## BBD1984

My 1 reserved vacation day I have for hunting, I just scheduled for next Monday (11/13).... come on lucky 13🤞🤞🤞

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

the_gman said:


> View attachment 6293365
> 
> 
> Last few days of October were fire. All shot cruising bedding areas.


Good heavens!!! What county?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

There is no woods around me these deer just live along the fence line....I would love to see the buck that bred her last yr because I’m like where did he come from lol.

Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

mandrroofing said:


> That gives us a clue where we're at in time
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


 Yes it does...


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

2X_LUNG said:


> BBD today! Adams county
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 6293215
> View attachment 6293217
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 Congratulations man....


Tim


----------



## skippyturtle

2X_LUNG said:


> BBD today! Adams county
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 6293215
> View attachment 6293217
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Congrats!


----------



## CattleGuy

Mahoning county 0 deer last 2 sits \ 2 days Had off all this week... going back to work to save days. maybe Thursday will be better


----------



## escapeVelocity

Tiggie_00 said:


> Had this guy under me today. He wasn't very wide and 8-9 inch tines but man did he have lots of mass. Pic taken at 50yrds as he walked away
> 
> View attachment 6293085


I hope my next deer has that mass. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GrimReaper365

Vacation starts tomorrow ! It’s finally here. No phone, no kids asking me to wipe their butts, no work, nobody asking me for favors, just me in a tree doing what god intended.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billf71

CattleGuy said:


> Mahoning county 0 deer last 2 sits \ 2 days Had off all this week... going back to work to save days. maybe Thursday will be better


I heard that!
I was down last weekend and had very little movement. I had Monday, Tuesday off and gave it back to take my 13 yr old bowhunting in meigs this weekend. He's pretty excited. I'm hoping they are moving this time.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## z7master167

Had this guy under my stand this morning, unfortunately i wasnabout 150yds away when he went under it lol. Not the biggest but 2nd biggest ive gotten on cam this yr


----------



## flinginairos

2X_LUNG said:


> BBD today! Adams county
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 6293215
> View attachment 6293217
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Congrats that's an awesome buck!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

No deer in SE Knox county this morning, and I just found a tick on my arm. I believe my bed would’ve been a better decision this morning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skippyturtle

hdrking2003 said:


> No deer in SE Knox county this morning, and I just found a tick on my arm. I believe my bed would’ve been a better decision this morning.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pulled 5 off me 2 days ago.


----------



## freeridejohnny

Nice buck 2x..... Figured today would be fire but I got skunked also for the first time since I've been on my vacation. Hunting a piece of public that two of the deer on my wall came off of. I didn't see a thing except for someone put up a treestand 24 yards from mine....Got to love that public land game... NW ohio

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeZ7

Jumped a dandy coming in at 530. 2 lone fawns at 830-9, quiet since. Gonna try to stick it out til dark. 
Jefferson county.


----------



## richstang75

freeridejohnny said:


> Nice buck 2x..... Figured today would be fire but I got skunked also for the first time since I've been on my vacation. Hunting a piece of public that two of the deer on my wall came off of. I didn't see a thing except for someone put up a treestand 24 yards from mine....Got to love that public land game... NW ohio
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


That's why I would like to buy my own land and keep it to myself. Too many fools out there doing stuff like that. Are you hunting tonight? I'll be in the stand by 230 near Paulding Co. Defiance Co. line


----------



## freeridejohnny

richstang75 said:


> That's why I would like to buy my own land and keep it to myself. Too many fools out there doing stuff like that. Are you hunting tonight? I'll be in the stand by 230 near Paulding Co. Defiance Co. line


Ya man I'll be close to the Defiance/Williams line tonight on private. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## k&j8

Saw a dandy droptine buck in Knox Co. from my Coshocton Co. stand yesterday afternoon. He was heading your way hdrking2003!


----------



## jimmyfunk60

Just climbed in the stand going to sit till dark.. pulled cam and only decent buck that was on it was a big 6... lots of different paths across this hill and swamp tho. Good luck today everyone I’d think they would be on their feet tonight.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSI KODIAK

2X_LUNG said:


> BBD today! Adams county
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 6293215
> View attachment 6293217
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Great buck! Congrats!


----------



## CarpCommander

Really beginning to believe my 'joke' about having a 3 day rut in late October. Never seen anything like it if that's the case.


----------



## the_gman

CarpCommander said:


> Really beginning to believe my 'joke' about having a 3 day rut in late October. Never seen anything like it if that's the case.


I said the same thing as well & think that it was true.


----------



## JakeZ7

5 deer in the last 30 minutes. No bucks. I think these doe's free pass is expiring soon. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

k&j8 said:


> Saw a dandy droptine buck in Knox Co. from my Coshocton Co. stand yesterday afternoon. He was heading your way hdrking2003!


Well he sure is taking his sweet time getting over here! Lol. I’m in the stand and ready tho, just waiting for the opportunity [emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrroofing

A group of 3 does Came through no Bucks One of them didn't like my smell lol 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrroofing

Just put my eyes on a really nice shooter 12 point across the Creek he was unable to hear my calls hopeful he swings back this way 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

mandrroofing said:


> Just put my eyes on a really nice shooter 12 point across the Creek he was unable to hear my calls hopeful he swings back this way
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


There's some good news!

Anyone else got any field reports?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

Mid day movement


----------



## holterross

BBD1984 said:


> There's some good news!
> 
> Anyone else got any field reports?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Set from 8-12 didn't see a deer, got out pulled some cameras. Sitting on a turnip and radish plot. Seems to have the most daylight movement and my #1 was on cam just after dark .. hopefully He makes another appearance tonight just a little earlier. Athens Co. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeZ7

Packing it in. Gonna go back to work a few days. From Thursday to Friday the high drops 20 degrees. I'll try again then.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyfunk60

Lone doe 100yards away from me so far that’s it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chief razor

Been in the stand 30 min. First buck just came through cruising and grunting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnedeer12

Went out yesterday and seen 6. A doe with 2 fawns and then another doe with 2 button bucks. Back at it today.

Reporting from Lorain Co.



Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

We're only a couple days behind our post quantity from last yrs Rut thread....










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Has this guy walk by this morning


----------



## hoytman09

Setup in a newer spot. I’ve only hunted it twice. Not sure if there is a good buck within a mile but I wanted to test it out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Liveblue23

I'm out now. Nothing yet. This wind can go straight to... Last 3 days just been this way. Hope it dies off some.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Been in the stand for about 15 min...


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

I got a good feeling about this evening fellas...


Tim


----------



## mandrroofing

Been in stand Scents 1230 seen 1 shooter 12 point 2 drinks and 3 does 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bywayofthearrow

Had a pretty good hunt Saturday evening. Hot doe had 3 bucks in persuit. Two bucks got in a fight. All the action right past my other tree stand. I have a seed roller under a tarp and turns out it?s catching water and all the deer are drinking from it before entering my little clearing I have planted in forage. Can?t get out till the weekend unfortunately. I?ll be in Licking all day sat and Sunday jumping around properties.


----------



## chief razor

mandrroofing said:


> Been in stand Scents 1230 seen 1 shooter 12 point 2 drinks and 3 does
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


You sure its only been 2 drinks???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrroofing

Positive root beer in a Diet Coke 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrroofing

That's what android preferred so I just went with it lol 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## chief razor

Its been slow so im a bit stir crazy. Couldn’t resist


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

In Perry county tonight. I've just seen the same little 8 point for the 3rd time since 2:00. Hopefully he's not the only buck in this 50 acre block of woods


----------



## deerslayer12345

Got in not to long ago. Busted out a buck all I could see were the tops of his tines looked like a decent 8. Then I soaked my boots walking in water where my stand is. Where there was no water Saturday there's 1 1/2 - 2 feet now. So now I have to deal with cold feet 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobucks

SLLLLOOOOOWWWWW in Knox for me...


----------



## mandrroofing

Loan button buck just pass through 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Guys whatever you do.... don't look at Iowa's Rut thread.... looks a lot like ours last year....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## skippyturtle

OhioHoytHunter said:


> In Perry county tonight. I've just seen the same little 8 point for the 3rd time since 2:00. Hopefully he's not the only buck in this 50 acre block of woods


Where at in Perry


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

skippyturtle said:


> Where at in Perry


Off 22 east of Somerset


----------



## jimmyfunk60

2 yearling does just came in and beaded down 30 yards from me.. 
Carroll county 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cretor11

Finally after sitting for 3 days, i saw a buck actually chasing. 2.5 year old 8 pt chased a doe past my stamd then whooped another slightly bigger 8 about 60 yds from my tree. It at least broke the monotony. Hocking County


----------



## Gus1934

Is using a decoy illegal in a state forrest?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

It is not....


----------



## ohiobucks

I'm going into work tomorrow, this seeing no deer stuff is discouraging.


----------



## Split_G3

Hang in there guys, it's coming. The rut is right on schedule and now all we need is a weather break, some sunny skies and a few wind switches


----------



## lutzweiser

Saw first mature buck chasing and grunting tonight. Saw decent buck hanging out with 5-6 doe. 14 deer total today. 3 buck


----------



## jk0069

Just had a mature buck come by one of my cell cameras during daylight. New one that I haven’t seen before. Off starting tomorrow evening, hopefully this week/weekend I can make it happen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

Seen 2 button bucks and a doe and then the wind started and everything stopped including time itself lol Monroe County 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunter4Ever

A buddy of mine was out tonight and saw 6 bucks two of which were shooters. Grunting and cruising. He has killed some big deer so if he says they were shooters they are. Its coming on. Hope to get out of work early enough to hunt tomorrow afternoon. North/Northeast winds predicted....... Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## RH1

Strange day for me. I sat till noon, zero deer.
45 minutes out for lunch. Moved to a creek bottom full of sign. 330 first deer of the day, a doe with 2 fawns. 5pm a 115 8pt fed has way past then 530 2 more does fed through. No signs of anything except normal movement.


----------



## The Phantom

I used to say that, don't anymore.
About 15 years ago a guy from work fell out of his tree stand. Hasn't walked since.





BBD1984 said:


> Next time your at work... look back and read what you just said!!! Lol... remember a bad day in the woods is always better than a good day at work... I'm sure it well will pass soon....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## richstang75

Sat tonight and had a button buck, 2 does, and a 6 pointer under me. Button buck tried to mount up a couple times lol. Hopefully big boys get up and moving by end of week here in NW Ohio


----------



## Tim/OH

See a doe with her 2 fawns and then 2 does....no bucks


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Gus1934 said:


> Is using a decoy illegal in a state forrest?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


 No....



Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

I feel like no does are in heat right now lol


Tim


----------



## BBD1984

For there to be 20+ guys on here from all over the state and say half of everyone on here hunts decent to prime hunting land... for none of those 10+ hunters to even pull back on a trophy, is very puzzling to me....

I know some have posted pix of some nice ones... but not like years past...imo

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jk0069

Tim/OH said:


> I feel like no does are in heat right now lol
> 
> 
> Tim


I agree have does at 2 stands right now with no pressure. That’s fine for me they can go in heat on Thursday when I’m there to reap the benefits. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jk0069

I stand corrected this small 8 just ran the does off one spot 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

*Licking county*

Had a 4 point chase a doe by my stand at 715 AM (35 yards) and back the other way at 750 AM (60 yards).
Had a doe walk out of the trees into the field at 815 AM (about 80 yards away). She saw something she didn't like along the west edge of the field and froze for a minute. Went back in the woods.

Between the wind and rain I decided to change locations. Walked across the cut bean field and down into the bottom of the woods. Hoping for a break from the wind. It didn't help!
A little before 2 PM I had 4 does cruise through about 60 yards away. They were grazing as they went through.

About 230 PM I moved back up to the top of the woods to the field edge. 
About 4 PM there was a single deer (young buck?) in the woods and brush about 80 yards away.
At 425 PM a doe went bouncing her way the same direction on the same trail.

All day sit, nine deer, only two small bucks.

Hitting Knox county in the morning.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I haven’t seen a shooter in 2 months, my biggest buck left after EHD is a little forky I see daily. There is also a 3 pt that survived. It is looking like it is going to be a very long season.


----------



## chris1309

Slow in lake/Geauga county. Have the week off wishing I took next week off. Saw one small 6 point cruising around 10:00. Camera shows same deer showing up at dusk and eating corn until morning with 6 different bucks showing up throughout the night for a snack. The big boys all nocturnal still.


----------



## z7master167

Seen 5 this eve, small spike mama doe with 2 fawns and 1 lone doe


----------



## Regohio

Tomorrow morning should be awesome…35 degrees in Warren Couny…By Saturday morning down to 24!


----------



## hdrking2003

Gonna have to leave the family farm behind and move on to other spots, at least for now. Approximately 16 hours in 3 stands combined the past 2 days, and I saw a total of 3 deer......a 2.5 year old 9 point and forky around 5pm tonight, and a forky around the same time yesterday. The 2 today were just feeding on the acorns in front of my stand, together without a care in the world. I know it will be happening soon, but man are these days super long with no deer in sight. Tomorrow morning, Back to the farm I killed my buck from last year.....along the same trail.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

I need to break out the hand warmers. This north wind goes right through you.


----------



## skippyturtle

OhioHoytHunter said:


> Off 22 east of Somerset


Thats where I grew up.


----------



## escapeVelocity

I have two buddies that aren't on AT that dropped a couple nice ones. The tides are turning my friends. 

Muskingum

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwlife1976

I've seen many small bucks just walking around in no hurry to get anywhere. I decided to try a different spot for the evening. Got settled in around 2:30. At 4:30 i became fixated on watching an Amish climb in to his stand about 300yds away at the bottom of a crp field. As I sat there pissed off because his scent is gonna blow directly in front of me and blow up the whole area, I hear something under me. I look down and it's my first sighting while in a stand of one of the deer I call the twins. I have 4 years of pics. Of this deer and here he is directly under me. I'm 28ft up and he had no clue I was there. He walked at an angle that never presented a shot except for straight down. He stopped at 24yds and stared toward the stinky Amish guys direction for a long while. Still no ethical shot that wasn't gonna just wound him. I watched him walk away. Tried everything. Then snort wheezed and he picked up the pace walking away. Urrrrrr. Whats the chances of him walking back thru there tomorrow? I left the climber on the tree and plan to sit there all day again tomorrow









Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

My biggest buck came from Muskingum


----------



## 6x5BC

My wife commutes from our home in WV to Ohio for work every day. She has recently commented on the lack of road kills so far this year. Tonight she said that had changed today. She saw dead deer and DOH workers picking dead deer up in both states on her way to work this morning. She doesn't hunt but she knows when the rut kicks in as she must occasionally dodge deer along the road and observes them splattered on the asphalt. Nov 7 and cool north winds, it's gotta be ready to bust loose. With that said, I haven't seen a shooter from my stand all season. I'm hunting Jackson county Ohio everyday until Monday. Maybe things will take off.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgerunner1

Ok I'll give my report from last week we hunted 12 straight days in Athens and hocking county all public lands do we all hunt hard none of us once come out for lunch... 3 of us seen 37 bucks and only 1 good one..most were 80/100 inch deer some forkies and spikes..seen 18 does and none of us heard or seen any chasing what so ever..I did rattle in one small 8..zero signs of a rut i bet next week is on fire up there..I been hunting yalls great state for last 20 yrs and this was strangest yr I ever had..I did kill a big 7 on my last morning..good luck tho fellas you guys have it made I would give up 20 days on my best farm in va to hunt 2 days on yalls public land!!!


----------



## Schneeder

Friday morning should be real good with the way the weather is looking.


----------



## richstang75

Schneeder said:


> Friday morning should be real good with the way the weather is looking.


That's same thing I'm thinking. The magical November 10th!!!


----------



## WildfireLycan

bmwlife1976 said:


> I've seen many small bucks just walking around in no hurry to get anywhere. I decided to try a different spot for the evening. Got settled in around 2:30. At 4:30 i became fixated on watching an Amish climb in to his stand about 300yds away at the bottom of a crp field. As I sat there pissed off because his scent is gonna blow directly in front of me and blow up the whole area, I hear something under me. I look down and it's my first sighting while in a stand of one of the deer I call the twins. I have 4 years of pics. Of this deer and here he is directly under me. I'm 28ft up and he had no clue I was there. He walked at an angle that never presented a shot except for straight down. He stopped at 24yds and stared toward the stinky Amish guys direction for a long while. Still no ethical shot that wasn't gonna just wound him. I watched him walk away. Tried everything. Then snort wheezed and he picked up the pace walking away. Urrrrrr. Whats the chances of him walking back thru there tomorrow? I left the climber on the tree and plan to sit there all day again tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


Better man the me bro...that pic looks like a pretty dang good shot angle, and if I thought I had a clear path through those little twigs, an arrow would have been loosed! He is using that area...he didn’t wind you. He will be back. Kill him.


----------



## Adub2500

My friend killed a nice 8 point off our farm tonight in Fairfield county. All I saw was doe with her two young ones.


----------



## Meister

Get ready guys. I'm having new ones show up, progressively older and larger. My buddies who hunt within 10 miles of me also have new ones showing up. Only theirs are all shooters lol. Buddy shot his 150+ at 430 tonight and after the shot had 5 more come through. Another buddy has an absolute beast showing up as of yesterday morning. It's starting. You guys goin back to work are nuts! Lol any given minute right now a booner could get a boner and walk right to ya.


----------



## lutzweiser

jk0069 said:


> I stand corrected this small 8 just ran the does off one spot
> View attachment 6293865
> 
> 
> You and I definitely have different definitions of “small”. Remind me never to let you meet my old lady!!! LOL. But seriously, I couldn’t let that deer walk in my neck of the woods because no one else would. Looks just like the 9 i shot last year


----------



## lutzweiser

Eggs and bacon in my belly and a Folgers coffee buzz, headed out in 15min praying this guy is running a little late today.


----------



## Tim/OH

lutzweiser said:


> Eggs and bacon in my belly and a Folgers coffee buzz, headed out in 15min praying this guy is running a little late today.
> View attachment 6294091


 I hope he is a little late too bro...good luck


Tim


----------



## holterross

Looks like I sat in the wrong stand last night. No history with this buck at all hopefully he decides to walk back through today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyfunk60

Had a buck grunt at me from behind while still dark, just had 5-6 does running in circles in the swamp in front of me never saw any horns chasing. 

Carrol county 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Yesterday:

November 7th
low 40's wind chill 38
Fresh never sat in stand 
Positioned down wind overlooking a nasty thick bedding area with cut corn to my back
the date and weather we all dream for


Sat 10:30 - dark

Skunked in Knox - not a single deer

ARE YOU KIDDING ME???????????

Back at it today.


----------



## lutzweiser

Testing out my thermocells for the first time today. These things are nice


----------



## RH1

I may have just let my opportunity walk by.
Upper 30s maybe 140 10pt came strolling up the trail, stopped broadside at 12yds and I let him walk. Uugggg


----------



## BBD1984

I've got a feeling there are going to be some shots fired today.... not by me though... as I sit behind my keyboard... at work. Slotted to go out Friday eve. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Split_G3

This morning's action........String holding my antlers together breaks about 6 this morning when I went to hang them up and antler falls to the ground. Small 8 comes by at daybreak and instead of doing what he was supposed to be doing this time of year like eating food plots, scent checking for does and working scrapes, he walks out of the woods, steps in the field and immediately spots the antler. Fast walks 45 yards right directly to it, sniffs it, blows and walks off like he's not real sure whats up. Wind is out of the NNE but it's so light that it's just swirling and rarely constant. 

But as I'm typing this a strong musky smell just rolled thru, so time to go


----------



## BBD1984

buddy just sent me this... I'm guessing the moon messed things up last week and things are getting ready to break open!!!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bill_collector

I need some advice men. I had 3 bucks chase a doe around my stand Monday evening. Biggest one was a 9 point in the 130s. Should I hand out here all week on the edge of this thicket where I seen them or pick up stakes. I sat from 11am til dark yesterday and didn't see a deer. This is Brown county.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

I was in Brown Co all of last week. I think all the deer left.

I too struggle with deciding to move or sit tight especially if I'm not seeing much during the rut.


----------



## woobagooba

Nice morning to hunt here in adams, but just 1 medium 8 so far.


----------



## holterross

bill_collector said:


> I need some advice men. I had 3 bucks chase a doe around my stand Monday evening. Biggest one was a 9 point in the 130s. Should I hand out here all week on the edge of this thicket where I seen them or pick up stakes. I sat from 11am til dark yesterday and didn't see a deer. This is Brown county.


That's a tough call I personally have been seeing more bucks around the bedding areas. hunted food last night and seen 8 does and not a buck in sight but that can't last. Also I pulled a cam this morning on the way in that had two mature bucks between one and three cruising the edge of a bedding area. I have been trying to sit bedding morning to midday then jumping to a food source in the evening where the does are gonna be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyfunk60

Just had a 4pt and dink 8pt come through cruising.. 

Carroll county 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

I had deer all around me since daylight...seen several does still with there fawns. Drew back on one of the does and when I settled my pin, all of sudden I hear a loud deep grunt coming towards me so I let down and scan the woods from where the grunts coming, but I don’t see the buck at all just can only hear him that’s it..the grunts kept getting closer and closer, then the grunts started to become distant like the buck was walking away from my location....then after a few minutes I did hear nothing.

Thought maybe the buck was on his way to scent check these does but guess, I’m thinking maybe he was tending a doe and she took him in another direction smh.

Some of the longest and loudest grunts I’ve ever heard.


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

I couldn’t call to him because of all the does around me...

Tim


----------



## BowtechHunter65

GL brother, hope you get to lay your eyes on a shooter today.


----------



## skippyturtle

Hang in there Tim.


----------



## skippyturtle

My buddy passed a nice 140s 10 this morning. He almost shot him but decided at last second to pass.


----------



## Meister

Three new bucks on cam over the past 48 hours. Had a doe come in at first light hoping a buck would be behind her. Nothing else showed. I could only hunt till 8 because my wife had to leave for work for a couple hours so im on baby duty with the day off work. Back at it this afternoon.


----------



## 1sawtooth

I’m headed to my farm next week hoping to see Tank in daylight. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jmclfrsh

That’s another thing great about Ohio bow hunting. We have until Feb 4th...nice!


----------



## z7master167

Had a mid 130s 8 go by at 830 too far away n wouldn't respond to calls


----------



## jk0069

Cell cameras have been hot and heavy all morning. Headed to Hocking this evening to cash in on the action.


----------



## tim1676

Anyone using a decoy right now? Buck or Doe...
Thx


----------



## Sasamafras

Tons of deer out in fields this AM from drive to Toledo to Columbus. Couples out in middle of fields, lots of seeking bucks including big ole one 100 yards from road cruising at 8:07.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

RH1 said:


> I may have just let my opportunity walk by.
> Upper 30s maybe 140 10pt came strolling up the trail, stopped broadside at 12yds and I let him walk. Uugggg


 Dang bro hopefully a bigger one comes by....


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

skippyturtle said:


> Hang in there Tim.


 Thanks man...


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

BowtechHunter65 said:


> GL brother, hope you get to lay your eyes on a shooter today.


 Me too...thanks


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Just had a doe come running through with a 4 pt chasing her....


Tim


----------



## BBD1984

Man boys sounds like this thread is pegging out!! I'd say the peak is in view!! Good luck and you that are in the bush... try to have a moment of silence for us who used our vacation time unwisely and are stuck at work

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PABBD

Carroll County Update- Older bucks are crushing scrapes at night/Chasing does off the corn pile all night long. Small bucks are bumping does off the field during daylight. All hell is going to break loose in the next couple of days


----------



## jimmyfunk60

PABBD said:


> Carroll County Update- Older bucks are crushing scrapes at night/Chasing does off the corn pile all night long. Small bucks are bumping does off the field during daylight. All hell is going to break loose in the next couple of days


That’s what I’m seeing in Carrollton as well going to pull three cards when I get out of stand going to stick with bedding morning food at night till Friday or Saturday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fullerb

Heading to Ohio Friday night from CT. Really enjoy hunting your great state. Will try to give updates while I’m there. Hunting Licking county. (SP)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baz77

My brother just sent me a video clip of an absolute giant cruising by his stand at 63 yards and he couldn't get a clear shot at him, looks like a gross booner to both of us. He has 3 days vacation left then I'm on vacation for the 10 days after that. Lawrence co.


----------



## CattleGuy

Just sat morning 3 sits now 0 deer all in Mahoning co - 3 diff farms
Pulled Cards = all pics till showing big guys at night but moving closer to shooting light
Headed back work save days until things heat up

GOOD luck to you all


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

Saw a 100 inch 8 make a scrape didn’t scent check the 2 does eating acorns saw a small 4 Point and then 2 more does by themselves where the heck is the rut I don’t think the does are in yet or at least a small few are Monroe County 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

lutzweiser said:


> Testing out my thermocells for the first time today. These things are nice


I love mine I’ll never hunt a cold morning without them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freeridejohnny

Past few days just a few small bucks cruising/checking scrapes. Riding in this morning I saw one of the bigger bucks in my area alone in the field with a doe. A little basket 8 was heading for the road n was going to go across I figured I'd Rattle him back to attempt to keep deer on my property. Soon as I start a 120' 8pt charges out of the Corn and starts looking around I hit a soft Grunt and a doe comes running out of the Corn staring at him and then both bucks take off after this doe back into the corn. Finally starting to get a little rutty up here.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## tazzpilot

Small 8 point at first light walked by grunting up a storm. Nothing else til 9am. Had two does pass through the bottom. 10am had a small 10 point chasing what I believe were the same two does back in the direction they came from. Had to ease out to warm up and eat. Wind is rough.

Muskingum Co.


----------



## bmwlife1976

One nice buck at 8:30 about 100yds out. That's it for me so far this morning in highland county. Another long boring Ass day in the woods waiting for the rut. But hey. Beats work anytime.

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## heli-m hunter

It's about to blow up in Harrison county just had a 180 cruise by me and 75 yrds smaller buck chasing a doe behind me grunted a decent buck my way till the doe behind me busted me


----------



## Darkvador

The largest bucks at my place have been breeding doe since November 1st. If you aren't sitting next to the nastiest unhuntable thick stuff, you would never know it. Small bucks doing what they always do at this point during the rut. Poke around in more open woods and try to avoid getting their asses kicked. Bred doe more relaxed now and getting back to normal. Nothing real unusual about this rut. Big boys exposed themselves for a few days leading up to it, now we have to catch them between girlfriend's. There will be no explosion of activity, that ship has sailed. Jackson/Vinton.


----------



## bmwlife1976

Darkvador said:


> The largest bucks at my place have been breeding doe since November 1st. If you aren't sitting next to the nastiest unhuntable thick stuff, you would never know it. Small bucks doing what they always do at this point during the rut. Poke around in more open woods and try to avoid getting their asses kicked. Bred doe more relaxed now and getting back to normal. Nothing real unusual about this rut. Big boys exposed themselves for a few days leading up to it, now we have to catch them between girlfriend's. There will be no explosion of activity, that ship has sailed. Jackson/Vinton.


I hope your wrong for everyone else's sake
I'm gonna take the optimistic approach on this one. 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoytman09

My buddy got a giant this morning. My brother went and helped him out and said it would go 170


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

The weather coming up in the next few days will “Make the Woods Great Again”


----------



## lutzweiser

3.5 year old unicorn just walked by. Not a care in the world. He was grunting abd chasing a few doe last night when I saw him


----------



## M.Magis

bmwlife1976 said:


> I hope your wrong for everyone else's sake
> I'm gonna take the optimistic approach on this one.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


He is, this is the exact same schedule as every other year. Lots of action the last week of Oct, then the first week of Nov is hit or miss. If you go back and read the threads from the last several years, they look exactly like this one. A handful of does get bred this week, but the bulk of them will be bred next week. 
However, there isn't always the explosion of action some expect to see. Just depends on the area.


----------



## TheKingofKings

Another morning and the 3.5 and under crowd are still searching chasing and bumping the does around. Staying all day.


----------



## jimmyfunk60

My number one target buck was out on Saturday at 5 pm. Look at those brow tines. I have pictures of this buck from all over the farm but this is where he has shown up the most. I believe this is where he is calling Home his bedding is down over the hill on the neighbors and he then is heading out to this camera and then off to his adventures. I’m debating on how I should hunt this guy if I should just stay back in my ladder stand on a alfalfa field 150 yards from camera and hope he comes out and works down to me like they normally do or be more aggressive and take a hang and hunt set up and put it right by this camera... I’ve been hunting my bottom swamp in the morning and these top fields at night hopefully are paths cross. You gives think I should move in closer or let it ride.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkvador

M.Magis said:


> He is, this is the exact same schedule as every other year. Lots of action the last week of Oct, then the first week of Nov is hit or miss. If you go back and read the threads from the last several years, they look exactly like this one. A handful of does get bred this week, but the bulk of them will be bred next week.
> However, there isn't always the explosion of action some expect to see. Just depends on the area.


How am I wrong. You just said what I said. As far as an explosion of activity goes, if your area has enough doe to hang estros stink in the air for 4 or 5 days, then you will see a spike in activity. Problem is hunters filling freezers has the doe herd to where the rut just kind of trickles along. A stinky doe here a stinky doe there just doesn't get the woods in an uproar like some of us have experienced in the past. Great hunting days can still happen but you are going to have to have a hot doe near you.


----------



## bj99robinson

jimmyfunk60 said:


> My number one target buck was out on Saturday at 5 pm. Look at those brow tines. I have pictures of this buck from all over the farm but this is where he has shown up the most. I believe this is where he is calling Home his bedding is down over the hill on the neighbors and he then is heading out to this camera and then off to his adventures. I’m debating on how I should hunt this guy if I should just stay back in my ladder stand on a alfalfa field 150 yards from camera and hope he comes out and works down to me like they normally do or be more aggressive and take a hang and hunt set up and put it right by this camera... I’ve been hunting my bottom swamp in the morning and these top fields at night hopefully are paths cross. You gives think I should move in closer or let it ride.
> View attachment 6294377
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would move in fast, he could be gone from your property at any time. Bucks are very unpredictiable at this time of year.
Just my opinion...


----------



## Tim/OH

Checked my cam and had a shooter come by around 8pm last night....huge body 8pt with some mass on him probably 130s.....

I will be back in the tree by 3


Tim


----------



## Bo Dangles

heli-m hunter said:


> It's about to blow up in Harrison county just had a 180 cruise by me and 75 yrds smaller buck chasing a doe behind me grunted a decent buck my way till the doe behind me busted me


I’ve been at camp in Harrison since Saturday. Minimal movement....things gotta break loose you would think.


----------



## M.Magis

Sorry, you?re right. I meant to say you?re both right and wrong. The wrong part being that activity has already peaked. It should pick up this week until peak breeding, which should be next week.


----------



## holterross

Back in for the evening. Slow morning two little dinks and and doe with her fawn hoping it picks up this afternoon. Anyone seeing midday movement ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrroofing

A group of 3 does passed through

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Magis

Darkvador said:


> M.Magis said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is, this is the exact same schedule as every other year. Lots of action the last week of Oct, then the first week of Nov is hit or miss. If you go back and read the threads from the last several years, they look exactly like this one. A handful of does get bred this week, but the bulk of them will be bred next week.
> However, there isn't always the explosion of action some expect to see. Just depends on the area.
> 
> 
> 
> How am I wrong. You just said what I said. As far as an explosion of activity goes, if your area has enough doe to hang estros stink in the air for 4 or 5 days, then you will see a spike in activity. Problem is hunters filling freezers has the doe herd to where the rut just kind of trickles along. A stinky doe here a stinky doe there just doesn't get the woods in an uproar like some of us have experienced in the past. Great hunting days can still happen but you are going to have to have a hot doe near you.
Click to expand...

Sorry, see above. I?m in a stand and AT is by far the worst site I?ve ever used on my phone. Won?t let me edit and seems to be changing charactors in my posts.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

holterross said:


> Back in for the evening. Slow morning two little dinks and and doe with her fawn hoping it picks up this afternoon. Anyone seeing midday movement ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



nada


----------



## lungpuncher1

Heading up the 16th. Any chance of me catching good rut action or most likely the tail end of it all? 

Still hoping for a good one to stroll by looking for that last doe. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkvador

The two nicest bucks today so far we're at 12:08 and 1:14. Most doe movement was over just after 9:00 but had a couple switch bedding locations around midday. Have a button buck below me now but he doesn't count. He likes the smell of wood smoke I guess. He is always here with me. Gotta go here comes a trotting doe.


----------



## tOSU

Bo Dangles said:


> I’ve been at camp in Harrison since Saturday. Minimal movement....things gotta break loose you would think.


Been seeing lots of activity last two weeks in Harrison - heading down tomorrow for 5 days


----------



## BBD1984

RH1 said:


> I may have just let my opportunity walk by.
> Upper 30s maybe 140 10pt came strolling up the trail, stopped broadside at 12yds and I let him walk. Uugggg


RH1 I know your hunting a dime of an area... anymore action?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

BBD1984 said:


> RH1 I know your hunting a dime of an area... anymore action?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


5 bucks so far. One was dogging a doe in a thicket couldn't tell how big he was. Had a nice mid 20s 8pt come through mid morning.


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Hunting licking county, north of Granville, and jumped a really nice 8 point bedded up with a doe. Didn't blow but just ran off. So hopefully they'll come back


----------



## z7master167

Just shot at a 150+, cant find my arrow or any blood or anything... Inheard it hit a limb on the path to him.. freaking rushed the shot.


----------



## BBD1984

z7master167 said:


> Just shot at a 150+, cant find my arrow or any blood or anything... Inheard it hit a limb on the path to him.. freaking rushed the shot.


 Mercy!!! That is a bummer....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

lungpuncher1 said:


> Heading up the 16th. Any chance of me catching good rut action or most likely the tail end of it all?
> 
> Still hoping for a good one to stroll by looking for that last doe.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


At the current pace you'll be just fine. Wear your orange that weekend though

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## corybrown50

Sorry Z7....I did the same on one earlier this year, instead of stopping him, I tracked him and to the shot as he walked behind a tree I didn't see....SWACK!!! Smoked the tree....All good though, got a bigger one a week later


----------



## Tim/OH

I bumped some does walking in ughhhh.


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

z7master167 said:


> Just shot at a 150+, cant find my arrow or any blood or anything... Inheard it hit a limb on the path to him.. freaking rushed the shot.


 Dang really....


Tim


----------



## nagster

Heading to my stand in about 30 minutes, Cuyahoga County


----------



## lungpuncher1

mtn3531 said:


> At the current pace you'll be just fine. Wear your orange that weekend though
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


 Do the juvenile hurt the action that bad in public land? I imagine most juveniles have some private land to hunt being residents. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## xtroutzx

Been sitting in Greene county all week and finally starting to see some small bucks in the daylight. Dink 4, and 9 came through in the last 20 mins.


----------



## corybrown50

You mean the dad's dragging their kids with their tablets and iPads out in the woods so they can shoot a deer and claim it was their kids? Or all the guys shooting the day before and checking them in as "their kids deer"? NAH....


----------



## Tim/OH

A little 6pt just strolled by.


Tim


----------



## M.Magis

corybrown50 said:


> You mean the dad's dragging their kids with their tablets and iPads out in the woods so they can shoot a deer and claim it was their kids? Or all the guys shooting the day before and checking them in as "their kids deer"? NAH....


I may not agree with youth season timing, but I guarantee my boy does his own shooting.


----------



## z7master167

corybrown50 said:


> Sorry Z7....I did the same on one earlier this year, instead of stopping him, I tracked him and to the shot as he walked behind a tree I didn't see....SWACK!!! Smoked the tree....All good though, got a bigger one a week later
> View attachment 6294521


I just wanna cry.. so many hours in the stand for that opportunity...


----------



## BBD1984

z7master167 said:


> I just wanna cry.. so many hours in the stand for that opportunity...


Dude we've all be there... you've got to pull yourself up by your boot straps and move on! Let it teach you and learn from it.... it's better then wounding and not finding him

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

lungpuncher1 said:


> Do the juvenile hurt the action that bad in public land? I imagine most juveniles have some private land to hunt being residents.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Don't know if they'll hurt the hunting on public, but to be legal you gotta wear your orange. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SDaniels

Morgan county slow this am. I hunted the east side of a ridge. Tonight we got ole jack the decoy on top of the ridge. Can a guy get lucky!


----------



## tpcowfish

BBD1984 said:


> Dude we've all be there... you've got to pull yourself up by your boot straps and move on! Let it teach you and learn from it.... it's better then wounding and not finding him
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Agree, it's hunting, and it can be a roller coaster sometimes


----------



## Regohio

Today was Incredible…I saw 10 Deer…but 4 were Shooters! Then driving home about Noon had a big Ten Point run accross the road in front of me then stand there and look at me!!! IT'S ON IN WARREN COUNTY!!!


----------



## nagster

Woods are quiet right now


----------



## jimmyfunk60

Not a deer so far this afternoon in Carroll county 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Just had a really nice 8 point locked down with a doe at 80 yards. He was trying to steer her towards some thickets. Licking county


----------



## rookez490

6pt... mouth open running hard..cruising field...jackson ohio

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## fmf979

Z7
I did the same thing 3 years ago and still think about it when I am in the stand...


----------



## Travis12123

Yesterday morning I grunted a nice 9pt in from 200 yards out. He was in a cow pasture I was in the woods on a steep bank. I had a atv trail about 36 yards below me. Set single pin to 35 he comes in to 26. In the mean time a small buck comes from my back side. In the frenzy I rushed the shot and forgot to adjust sight. Right over his back my arrow goes landing dead center in the atv path. Needless to say I was bummed for a little bit but happy it was a clean miss. Oh by the way I was on the ground when this happened.


----------



## Tim/OH

Guys I seen the biggest buck of life....a massive heavy 10 pt probably 180-190s that came within 50-60 yds

Just the sight of him gave me the shakes...came in by himself and started bumping does, trying calling to him but he ended up running off with the one of the does I think.

I took one look at him with my binos and immediately dropped them grab the bow and got ready...he went straight for them does


Tim


----------



## skippyturtle

Tim/OH said:


> Guys I seen the biggest buck of life....a massive heavy 10 pt probably 180-190s that came within 50-60 yds
> 
> Just the sight of him gave me the shakes...came in by himself and started bumping does, trying calling to him but he ended up running off with the one of the does I think.
> 
> I took one look at him with my binos and immediately dropped them grab the bow and got ready...he went straight for them does
> 
> 
> Tim


Hope you can get back in there tomorrow


----------



## Tim/OH

skippyturtle said:


> Hope you can get back in there tomorrow


 Me too brother....


Tim


----------



## mtn3531

Tim/OH said:


> Guys I seen the biggest buck of life....a massive heavy 10 pt probably 180-190s that came within 50-60 yds
> 
> Just the sight of him gave me the shakes...came in by himself and started bumping does, trying calling to him but he ended up running off with the one of the does I think.
> 
> I took one look at him with my binos and immediately dropped them grab the bow and got ready...he went straight for them does
> 
> 
> Tim


Best of luck man, good vibes your way

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

I had deer all over me tonight...had 2 small bucks fighting in front of me at 5 yds for like 15 min got it on video and then had a bunch of does come in and then the 2 bucks begin bumping them around...then that’s when I hear a grunt coming from the opposite direction turn around and looked...it’s that big 10 coming straight for the bucks and does...if he could of showed up about 10-15 min earlier all the deer were right under my stand smh.



Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

I’m sitting here just in awe at what I seen tonight...he was symmetrical typical 5x5 so he would of scored high, wouldn’t surprise me if he was pushing 200

This was my in Licking County

Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

mtn3531 said:


> Best of luck man, good vibes your way
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


 Thanks brother...


Tim


----------



## GrimReaper365

Saw 5 does,2 spikes,one 8pt chasing the does, one 6pt in the morning, then one doe blowing at me this evening


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Tim/OH said:


> Thanks brother...
> 
> 
> Tim


Any pics of him on your cams? Would love to see!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> I’m sitting here just in awe at what I seen tonight...he was symmetrical typical 5x5 so he would of scored high, wouldn’t surprise me if he was pushing 200
> 
> This was my in Licking County
> 
> Tim


Good luck to you big Tim, I really hope to see the hero pics! I was in southern Richland county this afternoon. Had about 20 does in the alfalfa field and 3 Lil guys bumping them all over the field. No big boys in sight, but after the minimal sightings I’ve had recently.....I’ll take it! I’ll be in eastern Knox tomorrow morning and hoping for a big boy to come cruising thru after his first round.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OutdoorSarge

Hit my stand in Southern Clinton county on a bean field backed up to a nasty thicket. Slow evening 2 small bucks and one yearling doe. Rattled a little but no takers..gotta put my time in but there is a lot of hunting pressure around me. I think it's time to pull the trigger on some land for my retirement cabin. Good luck all!


----------



## jimmyfunk60

6 dink bucks 3 does.. little bucks were posturing righting and running the ford around no big bucks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

Tim/OH said:


> Guys I seen the biggest buck of life....a massive heavy 10 pt probably 180-190s that came within 50-60 yds
> 
> Just the sight of him gave me the shakes...came in by himself and started bumping does, trying calling to him but he ended up running off with the one of the does I think.
> 
> I took one look at him with my binos and immediately dropped them grab the bow and got ready...he went straight for them does
> 
> 
> Tim


If you've got the right wind tomorrow do not come out of that tree and be in early so if he comes by at first light you are ready


----------



## Tim/OH

BBD1984 said:


> Any pics of him on your cams? Would love to see!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 No picture bro I checked cams this morning...


Tim


----------



## z7master167

Gotta work tomorrow, my wifes schedule and mine wont work tomorrow. Gotta take my boy to school and pick him up.. be back in the stand friday.. good luck guys and tim i hope u pig stick that big one


----------



## The Phantom

*I wish*

you guys would stay off of AT during the hunt. I have to go through 4 pages when I get in from the woods just to catch up!

Sat dark til dark.
Two little deer ran across the neighbors bean field at 0730.
Looked like a decent buck stepped out into the same field at 1730.

That was all the action all day.
Although the squirrels were out, they were being kind and not making much noise.


----------



## Sammymusi

Are you guys rattling any ? Or is that long gone.. I'm off this next week coming up 13th to 17th I have 9 days to get it done


----------



## Tim/OH

Hower08 said:


> If you've got the right wind tomorrow do not come out of that tree and be in early so if he comes by at first light you are ready


 I’m always in the tree at least an hr before daylight and the wind will be right...he came in downwind of me tonight

Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

z7master167 said:


> Gotta work tomorrow, my wifes schedule and mine wont work tomorrow. Gotta take my boy to school and pick him up.. be back in the stand friday.. good luck guys and tim i hope u pig stick that big one


Thanks man...

Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Good luck to you big Tim, I really hope to see the hero pics! I was in southern Richland county this afternoon. Had about 20 does in the alfalfa field and 3 Lil guys bumping them all over the field. No big boys in sight, but after the minimal sightings I’ve had recently.....I’ll take it! I’ll be in eastern Knox tomorrow morning and hoping for a big boy to come cruising thru after his first round.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thanks and good luck in the morning..


Tim


----------



## Tiggie_00

Buck from tonight's hunt. Cell cam sucks royal. Breaking out the HD Cam tomorrow, maybe the Nikon SLR after that.. lol


----------



## Stu3

Sat all day today 6 bucks nothing bigger than a 12 inch 8 point, 1 was running a doe around grunting up a storm. Nothing after 12:30
This was Belmont county.


----------



## skippyturtle

I canceled 2 doctor appointments to hunt tomorrow. Hope it pays off. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## JW683

Took this guy at 7:15 this morning in central not far outta Columbus. Between yesterday from noon until this morning at 9:30 I've seen 18 different bucks (5) over 140" and tons of chasing. This buck was after 3 does when he came by at 14 yards. Hammered him and he went 25 yards. Great day! Now I'm off to zone 5 in Iowa for 15 days!!!
Best of luck out there guys! Shoot straight!


----------



## JW683

Sorry upside down pic!


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

Skunked this evening...back to work for 2 days then the weekend my brother and dad are hunting for 4 days I’ll post updates Monroe County 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioBuck85

Marion County. Small bucks chasing all day, no shooters. Did watch a small 8 breed a doe


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

corybrown50 said:


> Sorry Z7....I did the same on one earlier this year, instead of stopping him, I tracked him and to the shot as he walked behind a tree I didn't see....SWACK!!! Smoked the tree....All good though, got a bigger one a week later
> View attachment 6294521


Been there buddy it’s still early keep after it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freeridejohnny

JW683 said:


> View attachment 6294653
> 
> Took this guy at 7:15 this morning in central not far outta Columbus. Between yesterday from noon until this morning at 9:30 I've seen 18 different bucks (5) over 140" and tons of chasing. This buck was after 3 does when he came by at 14 yards. Hammered him and he went 25 yards. Great day! Now I'm off to zone 5 in Iowa for 15 days!!!
> Best of luck out there guys! Shoot straight!


Nice buck, sounds like a good hunt

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## PABBD

Tic, Tic, Tic

Boys it's about to go bonkers. Good luck, shoot straight, be safe, and post early and often for us working folks!!!!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Tim/OH said:


> I’m sitting here just in awe at what I seen tonight...he was symmetrical typical 5x5 so he would of scored high, wouldn’t surprise me if he was pushing 200
> 
> This was my in Licking County
> 
> Tim


GL buddy, you sure put your time in and deserve a booner!


----------



## whitetail3131

I’ve have been coming out to ohio for about 10 years now to a friends farm my learning experience has been to not even bother to come out until right around November 10th hunting pike county looks like leaving Friday morning at 2am and getting a afternoon hunt in things should be on fire good luck every one


----------



## BowtechHunter65

PABBD said:


> Tic, Tic, Tic
> 
> Boys it's about to go bonkers. Good luck, shoot straight, be safe, and post early and often for us working folks!!!!


I would but I don’t own a cell phone and do my reading at night or when I am not hunting. We don’t even get cell reception where I live...LOL. Love to read and see pics though.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

whitetail3131 said:


> I’ve have been coming out to ohio for about 10 years now to a friends farm my learning experience has been to not even bother to come out until right around November 10th hunting pike county looks like leaving Friday morning at 2am and getting a afternoon hunt in things should be on fire good luck every one


Agree, looking back I see most of the bigger bucks after Veterans Day.


----------



## Orvisman73

Boys, we have got some catching up to do with that Wisco thread. Holy heck. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Orvisman73

Orvisman73 said:


> Boys, we have got some catching up to do with that Wisco thread. Holy heck.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Scratch that, wasn't as great as I thought once I scrolled back through ours. Hoping tomorrow morning is the one, hung a new set today for a west wind. Hunting a little more pressured piece of public and there were plenty of boot tracks. I'm switching over to travel corridors that don't have much buck sign, hoping for a cruiser out of his home territory. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

skippyturtle said:


> I canceled 2 doctor appointments to hunt tomorrow. Hope it pays off. Good luck to everyone.


 I hope so too...good luck bro


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

BowtechHunter65 said:


> GL buddy, you sure put your time in and deserve a booner!


 Yes I have...thanks man 


Tim


----------



## mtn3531

Darkvador said:


> The largest bucks at my place have been breeding doe since November 1st. If you aren't sitting next to the nastiest unhuntable thick stuff, you would never know it. Small bucks doing what they always do at this point during the rut. Poke around in more open woods and try to avoid getting their asses kicked. Bred doe more relaxed now and getting back to normal. Nothing real unusual about this rut. Big boys exposed themselves for a few days leading up to it, now we have to catch them between girlfriend's. There will be no explosion of activity, that ship has sailed. Jackson/Vinton.


Riiiiiiiiiight

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

Tim/OH said:


> I’m sitting here just in awe at what I seen tonight...he was symmetrical typical 5x5 so he would of scored high, wouldn’t surprise me if he was pushing 200
> 
> This was my in Licking County
> 
> Tim


Hell yeah brother....you got me pumped for this weekend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Working today.
Stay warm.
Be safe.
Good luck.


----------



## Orvisman73

Frosty mornings in November get my blood pumping! Good luck all

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## chief razor

Headed out now. Good luck to everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

I just almost filled my tag in the comfort of my warm car this morning  good luck to you guys that are going out dress warm I'll be joining you tomorrow evening hopefully!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Good luck everyone!


----------



## lutzweiser

4 deer in the yard as I walked to the “Front Porch Stand”. Hopefully they circle back around


----------



## hdrking2003

Man, there was no sneaking in today! Crunch, crunch, crunch. lol. What a BEAUTIFUL morning to be in the whitetail woods. I got turkeys talking all around me this morning. Reporting from eastern Knox county. Good luck all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## z7hunter11

Sure hope it picks up today for me in Adams county. I’ve only seen 2 scrub bucks and a handful of doe’s down here since Saturday. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Hower08

hdrking2003 said:


> Man, there was no sneaking in today! Crunch, crunch, crunch. lol. What a BEAUTIFUL morning to be in the whitetail woods. I got turkeys talking all around me this morning. Reporting from eastern Knox county. Good luck all!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Quit rubbing it in. Not so beautiful morning looking through the 4 inch windows of a weld hood


----------



## Tim/OH

Been in the stand since 6 am looking for that big 10...I thought about him all night lol


Tim


----------



## lutzweiser

It is a beautiful morning


----------



## Tim/OH

Bumped some deer walking in but none of them snorted...just had a couple does sneak in behind me about 60 yds away


Tim


----------



## lutzweiser

This guy is 150-200 out chasing a doe. Lost sight of him now


----------



## hdrking2003

Hower08 said:


> Quit rubbing it in. Not so beautiful morning looking through the 4 inch windows of a weld hood


Sorry bro! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> Been in the stand since 6 am looking for that big 10...I thought about him all night lol
> 
> 
> Tim


I think you had all of us up all night thinking of him! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

enjoy the warm weather today fellas... cause we're getting ready to get punched in the face by an arctic blast tomorrow and Saturday!!![emoji32][emoji32][emoji32][emoji300][emoji300][emoji300]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrroofing

The colder the better !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> I think you had all of us up all night thinking of him!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Lol....hopefully that will help keep some of us encouraged with the lack of mature buck sightings...that at any moment a booner can come by


Tim


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Sammymusi said:


> Are you guys rattling any ? Or is that long gone.. I'm off this next week coming up 13th to 17th I have 9 days to get it done




Finally had a good night last night. 8 bucks 2 does. Had a heavy 8 point chase off a younger guy about 250 yards into a cut corn - wasn’t sure how big so i rattled to try to bring him back. He came in on a string. He was prob a 125 8 which isn’t want I’m looking for but he sure was tempting after the slow action.


----------



## Liveblue23

Best weather conditions all week imo. I've seen I've lonely doe and two more grouped up. Moving farms this evening. I really really hope some of this corn gets cut soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasamafras

2 does with fawns feeding 300 yards away early. But they went to bed in another woods block. Crawford county


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

Just now had a doe n yearling come running by me, stopping and looking behind them. Waiting to hopefully see a buck chasing. Hope it wasn’t a vote.


----------



## BBD1984

XxOHIOARCHERxX said:


> Just now had a doe n yearling come running by me, stopping and looking behind them. Waiting to hopefully see a buck chasing. Hope it wasn’t a vote.


Yeah votes are the worst! Lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobucks

1st chase I've seen in Knox county this morning, it was just a half rack fork buck, but he moved those 2 does all over in front of me. 1st mature doe I've seen in quite a while as well.


----------



## hdrking2003

Man, the woods are alive in eastern Knox county! Already 4 Lil guys cruising and a NO DOUBT shooter going up the ridge 100 yards in front of me. He had Zero interest in calls. Hope he circles around!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

One of the small bucks from yesterday evening just came by bumping a doe...


Tim


----------



## hoytman09

Unfortunately I had to take the kids to school today so I won’t get out till the evening but I woke up to this dude on camera right beside the house.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## holterross

Not as cold in southern Ohio this morning had 36 and quickly warming up. Small six passed by shortly after day break then rattled in what used to be a 10 all he had left were his beams and brows.. haven't heard any chasing this morning. Meigs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

This doe is grunting like crazy smh


Tim


----------



## BBD1984

Tim/OH said:


> This doe is grunting like crazy smh
> 
> 
> Tim


Sounds like you got a potential Doe Grunt patent on your hands!!! You shot that big one, you can pose with your new call and make millions

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chris1309

Frustrating...spooked at least 4 walking out last night all blowing as they ran to thicket. Nothing today except turkeys. I hunt just 25 yards into woods off of my back yard. Good winds today maybe need to hunt from ground deeper in woods ?


----------



## hank lee

why do you guys think your not seeing much? Not very many bucks on this site hitting the ground. could it be weather?


----------



## BBD1984

hank lee said:


> why do you guys think your not seeing much? Not very many bucks on this site hitting the ground. could it be weather?


Location, location, location....

Do you have big deer on camera where you hunt....? Hard to see them if they're not around....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

hank lee said:


> why do you guys think your not seeing much? Not very many bucks on this site hitting the ground. could it be weather?


Weather can't get any better. Anytime within the next 4 or 5 days some hawgs are going to hit the dirt


----------



## RH1

Cold this morning in tuscarawas county.
24 when I left the truck.
3 small bucks, a doe and a button buck so far


----------



## hank lee

BBD1984 said:


> Location, location, location....
> 
> Do you have big deer on camera where you hunt....? Hard to see them if they're not around....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I've been traveling for work and family so haven't checked a camera or hunted since about Halloween maybe even beforehand. I just like reading everyone's threads and doesn't seem like much activity on any of them. Im going to try and get out over the weekend.


----------



## SDaniels

100 class 8 point hit the corn pile. Sitting up high at the point of a finger on a ridge. Couple small scrapes up here. Very slow am with the bright moon.


----------



## freeridejohnny

2 does and a small buck. Was calm this morn but those winds are rolling in up here in the Northeast corner of the state

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## richstang75

Wife just stuck a decent 8. It's on in paulding co. When we left saw a 150 class running 3 does around and several bucks chasing the whole ride home. Gotta give hers some time now since it was hit a little back. I grunted him in at 730 and he came in hard


----------



## CattleGuy

Same small forhorn milling around 2x since day break. 2 does running past no buck- corn is being combined 
Why does were running otherwise they'd been beaded down


----------



## freeridejohnny

richstang75 said:


> Wife just stuck a decent 8. It's on in paulding co. When we left saw a 150 class running 3 does around and several bucks chasing the whole ride home. Gotta give hers some time now since it was hit a little back. I grunted him in at 730 and he came in hard


 Good luck on that track!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jwolfe78

hank lee said:


> why do you guys think your not seeing much? Not very many bucks on this site hitting the ground. could it be weather?


Population is still down.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## shimmon83

Had this guy show up on trail came a few times this week, hope he comes back for the weekend!









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkvador

I have been hearing coyotes howling and even barking most evenings for the last week or so just above one of my favorite stands. This morning I decided to go sit in that stand. No scrapes like past years on my way up in here. Nothing so far this morning. I think I may have just wasted a beautiful morning. I guess I just had to hunt this at least once.


----------



## SDaniels

100 class 8 point hit the corn pile. Sitting up high at the point of a finger on a ridge. Couple small scrapes up here. Very slow am with the bright moon.


----------



## hdrking2003

Darkvador said:


> I have been hearing coyotes howling and even barking most evenings for the last week or so just above one of my favorite stands. This morning I decided to go sit in that stand. No scrapes like past years on my way up in here. Nothing so far this morning. I think I may have just wasted a beautiful morning. I guess I just had to hunt this at least once.


That’s how I feel about Monday and Tuesday at the family farm. It has been productive in the past, but the last few years have been rough there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

BBD1984 said:


> Sounds like you got a potential Doe Grunt patent on your hands!!! You shot that big one, you can pose with your new call and make millions
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thats a good idea...I can retire sooner than later lol


Tim


----------



## skippyturtle




----------



## skippyturtle

Sure hope that one does not come by me. Not sure I could pass and I want him to make it another year.


----------



## holterross

Just had a mid 130s 8 cruise by makes 4 bucks for the morning 0 does 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

Anybody tried those $25 Tasco trail cameras from Walmart?


----------



## bullybbq

lutzweiser said:


> Anybody tried those $25 Tasco trail cameras from Walmart?


Bought 2 and returned both.


----------



## mtn3531

lutzweiser said:


> Anybody tried those $25 Tasco trail cameras from Walmart?


I've got a friend who uses a ton of those things. Pic- wise you get what you pay for. He's just now learning that better cameras get you better pictures. He's had to return a bunch of them to get them serviced, but they've always been quick on the turnaround. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CattleGuy

3 diff bucks in 2 hours. Woods are hot !


----------



## jimmyfunk60

Beautiful morning in Carroll county went deep into the swamp was a very crunchy walk in. Still very wet from the storm, saw 4 does this morning, saw 3 small bucks on drive to farm.. had a camera on a scrape in the swamp scrape is underwater and storm moved my camera but got a cool
Pic anyway















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKingofKings

Saw a bruiser this morning while driving to the farm. Keep hanging in there guys.


----------



## SDaniels

Sitting all day. 1 8 pt early 0 since..


----------



## chaded

Went out this morning before sunrise and got back in a little bit ago. Saw quite a bit of deer and several small bucks two which i watched half-heartedly fight. Bucks on my property are just cruising around and showing just a little bit of interest in the does but nothing real exciting. I also noticed a lot of new rubs and scrapes pop up in the past two days.


----------



## Orvisman73

I had 5 does come in and mill around my stand for about 30 minutes but that was it until a group of hikers came through... the joys of public. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

jimmyfunk60 said:


> Beautiful morning in Carroll county went deep into the swamp was a very crunchy walk in. Still very wet from the storm, saw 4 does this morning, saw 3 small bucks on drive to farm.. had a camera on a scrape in the swamp scrape is underwater and storm moved my camera but got a cool
> Pic anyway
> View attachment 6295153
> View attachment 6295155
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 beautiful pic

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyfunk60

Combines r running around our neighborhood my dad is running grain cart said he just saw a shooter come out of corn nose on the ground running around 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrroofing

Hey guys Delaware County A really nice mature buck and a doe bedded in the middle of an open field. It's hard to see in the picture









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## atctimmy

I've seen little bucks cruising but no shooters. I'm heading out now to be in early ahead of this frontal change. i think it's gonna go off tonight!


----------



## richstang75

We recovered my wife's buck. He turned out being an 11 point with split brows and little crab claw on left main. She got the back edge of a lung and he only went less than 100 yards! She's pumped up...


----------



## whitetail3131

Congratulations to you and your wife now it’s your turn get back out


----------



## richstang75

Thanks! I'm heading out now!


----------



## bghunter7311

Congrats to your wife


----------



## BBD1984

richstang75 said:


> We recovered my wife's buck. He turned out being an 11 point with split brows and little crab claw on left main. She got the back edge of a lung and he only went less than 100 yards! She's pumped up...
> View attachment 6295239
> 
> View attachment 6295243


 AWESOME!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Hell yeah, congrats to you both richstang!! Good luck on filling your tag now, can’t let her show you up! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

richstang75 said:


> We recovered my wife's buck. He turned out being an 11 point with split brows and little crab claw on left main. She got the back edge of a lung and he only went less than 100 yards! She's pumped up...
> View attachment 6295239
> 
> View attachment 6295243


That is awesome!!
Congrats to both of you


----------



## jimmyfunk60

richstang75 said:


> We recovered my wife's buck. He turned out being an 11 point with split brows and little crab claw on left main. She got the back edge of a lung and he only went less than 100 yards! She's pumped up...
> View attachment 6295239
> 
> View attachment 6295243


Congrats to you guys, hopefully this cold front moving in has them on their feet tonight. Hopefully a few of us can post some kill pics. Good luck everybody 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Any updates from the all day sitters?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## holterross

BBD1984 said:


> Any updates from the all day sitters?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Activity most of the day dead between 11 and 1 all scrub bucks one decent 8 130s at 1030.. 5 bucks 0 doe sightings. Have had all but two of the Bucks has made two passes.. hunting a ridge between to bedding areas. Meigs County 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Currently have a lone doe feeding in winter wheat. I suppose could be a button but it’s very big. It’s nice to hear the leaves and squirrels again. Seems like everything has been soaking wet for weeks.


----------



## chief razor

Covered up in deer till 11 today. Seems like once it warmed up everything shut down. Did not observe any “rutty” activity


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Well, this morning started off slow in Licking county. Saw a yearling at first light and then a small 8 point around 0830. It's my dad's birthday so around 1000 I started looking for something funny to send him. At 1020 I just happen to glance up and see this buck walking down a path headed right for me. There are a couple trees between us, but definitely not enough time for me to grab my bow and stand up. I grab my bow and try to turn enough where I'll be able to draw. He walks down a path that is quatering towards me and I draw as he's behind a tree. I follow along with him until he's perfectly broadside at 20 yards. I let it rip and he has no idea what happened. He takes a couple bounds and is now 30 yards from my tree. I am now wondering if the shot was a little to far back and reach for another arrow. As I'm doing so, I see his legs are giving out and then he falls. He died 30 yards from the tree. I am beyond happy right now to have taken my largest buck to date. He's got 14 scorable point, 15 if he didn't break one off. But he's worn down and can smaller body but whatever. I was about to climb down because of the slow morning. I am not one to worry about score, but just as a curiosity what does everyone think? Thank you and good luck to everyone.


----------



## ohiobucks

Just had a shooter 8pt pass by my Knox county stand, just out of range. Tall and wide, very white rack. Tried to grunt at him as he was going out of sight, he didn't care...


----------



## ohiobucks

Congrats ohiohoyt!


----------



## chief razor

OhioHoytHunter said:


> View attachment 6295305
> View attachment 6295303
> View attachment 6295307
> Well, this morning started off slow in Licking county. Saw a yearling at first light and then a small 8 point around 0830. It's my dad's birthday so around 1000 I started looking for something funny to send him. At 1020 I just happen to glance up and see this buck walking down a path headed right for me. There are a couple trees between us, but definitely not enough time for me to grab my bow and stand up. I grab my bow and try to turn enough where I'll be able to draw. He walks down a path that is quatering towards me and I draw as he's behind a tree. I follow along with him until he's perfectly broadside at 20 yards. I let it rip and he has no idea what happened. He takes a couple bounds and is now 30 yards from my tree. I am now wondering if the shot was a little to far back and reach for another arrow. As I'm doing so, I see his legs are giving out and then he falls. He died 30 yards from the tree. I am beyond happy right now to have taken my largest buck to date. He's got 14 scorable point, 15 if he didn't break one off. But he's worn down and can smaller body but whatever. I was about to climb down because of the slow morning. I am not one to worry about score, but just as a curiosity what does everyone think? Thank you and good luck to everyone.


I think you got yourself a dandy buck. Congrats to you, and im sure it made your Dads birthday even more special! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDaniels

All day sit in Morgan county. 0 doe 2 bucks no shooters.


----------



## SDaniels

I'm not mentally tough enough for all day sits.


----------



## Tim/OH

OhioHoytHunter said:


> View attachment 6295305
> View attachment 6295303
> View attachment 6295307
> Well, this morning started off slow in Licking county. Saw a yearling at first light and then a small 8 point around 0830. It's my dad's birthday so around 1000 I started looking for something funny to send him. At 1020 I just happen to glance up and see this buck walking down a path headed right for me. There are a couple trees between us, but definitely not enough time for me to grab my bow and stand up. I grab my bow and try to turn enough where I'll be able to draw. He walks down a path that is quatering towards me and I draw as he's behind a tree. I follow along with him until he's perfectly broadside at 20 yards. I let it rip and he has no idea what happened. He takes a couple bounds and is now 30 yards from my tree. I am now wondering if the shot was a little to far back and reach for another arrow. As I'm doing so, I see his legs are giving out and then he falls. He died 30 yards from the tree. I am beyond happy right now to have taken my largest buck to date. He's got 14 scorable point, 15 if he didn't break one off. But he's worn down and can smaller body but whatever. I was about to climb down because of the slow morning. I am not one to worry about score, but just as a curiosity what does everyone think? Thank you and good luck to everyone.


 Congratulations mannnn


Tim


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

Terribly windy this evening, geesh


----------



## Tim/OH

richstang75 said:


> We recovered my wife's buck. He turned out being an 11 point with split brows and little crab claw on left main. She got the back edge of a lung and he only went less than 100 yards! She's pumped up...
> View attachment 6295239
> 
> View attachment 6295243


 Tell your wife congrats 


Tim


----------



## BBD1984

OhioHoytHunter said:


> View attachment 6295305
> View attachment 6295303
> View attachment 6295307
> Well, this morning started off slow in Licking county. Saw a yearling at first light and then a small 8 point around 0830. It's my dad's birthday so around 1000 I started looking for something funny to send him. At 1020 I just happen to glance up and see this buck walking down a path headed right for me. There are a couple trees between us, but definitely not enough time for me to grab my bow and stand up. I grab my bow and try to turn enough where I'll be able to draw. He walks down a path that is quatering towards me and I draw as he's behind a tree. I follow along with him until he's perfectly broadside at 20 yards. I let it rip and he has no idea what happened. He takes a couple bounds and is now 30 yards from my tree. I am now wondering if the shot was a little to far back and reach for another arrow. As I'm doing so, I see his legs are giving out and then he falls. He died 30 yards from the tree. I am beyond happy right now to have taken my largest buck to date. He's got 14 scorable point, 15 if he didn't break one off. But he's worn down and can smaller body but whatever. I was about to climb down because of the slow morning. I am not one to worry about score, but just as a curiosity what does everyone think? Thank you and good luck to everyone.


 Amazing!!! Good work

My guess is he'll go 150's....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

In the stand since 230....


Tim


----------



## Nate W

Just set up in super windy Allen County on the edge of a cut corn field with a buck decoy out for the first time. Who knows maybe I’ll get lucky. Good luck guys!!


----------



## BBD1984

Nate W said:


> Just set up in super windy Allen County on the edge of a cut corn field with a buck decoy out for the first time. Who knows maybe I’ll get lucky. Good luck guys!!


Buck decoy! You need to rip the horns off that thing and make it a doe.... They're looking for love not a fight.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

I haven't seen anything since 130. Handful of small bucks today so far


----------



## RH1

Congrats on your buck HoytHunter
That's a stud


----------



## lutzweiser

OhioHoytHunter said:


> View attachment 6295305
> View attachment 6295303
> View attachment 6295307
> Well, this morning started off slow in Licking county. Saw a yearling at first light and then a small 8 point around 0830. It's my dad's birthday so around 1000 I started looking for something funny to send him. At 1020 I just happen to glance up and see this buck walking down a path headed right for me. There are a couple trees between us, but definitely not enough time for me to grab my bow and stand up. I grab my bow and try to turn enough where I'll be able to draw. He walks down a path that is quatering towards me and I draw as he's behind a tree. I follow along with him until he's perfectly broadside at 20 yards. I let it rip and he has no idea what happened. He takes a couple bounds and is now 30 yards from my tree. I am now wondering if the shot was a little to far back and reach for another arrow. As I'm doing so, I see his legs are giving out and then he falls. He died 30 yards from the tree. I am beyond happy right now to have taken my largest buck to date. He's got 14 scorable point, 15 if he didn't break one off. But he's worn down and can smaller body but whatever. I was about to climb down because of the slow morning. I am not one to worry about score, but just as a curiosity what does everyone think? Thank you and good luck to everyone.




Nice buck man. Way to get it done


----------



## jimmyfunk60

130’s 8 just came out walked right down field edge 70 yards didn’t respond to grunt or bleat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Great buck!


----------



## mtn3531

Bout time we start seeing good bucks hitting the turf

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

I hear a grunt and look up and its the same doe from this morning grunting.

It’s the mom that had the fawns with spots still on them like 2 weeks, she only has one fawn now and it’s spots have now faded away finally.


Tim


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Thanks guys/gals and yeah it was an awesome morning! Good luck to all and stay safe. I'm off next week too so anybody needs help let me know.


----------



## freeridejohnny

OhioHoytHunter said:


> Thanks guys/gals and yeah it was an awesome morning! Good luck to all and stay safe. I'm off next week too so anybody needs help let me know.


Beautiful buck!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## freeridejohnny

richstang75 said:


> We recovered my wife's buck. He turned out being an 11 point with split brows and little crab claw on left main. She got the back edge of a lung and he only went less than 100 yards! She's pumped up...
> View attachment 6295239
> 
> View attachment 6295243


Congrats you guys! Stoked to see sum bone hitting the dirt in my neck of the woods! 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Nice looking buck.
Licking county?






OhioHoytHunter said:


> View attachment 6295305
> View attachment 6295303
> View attachment 6295307
> Well, this morning started off slow in Licking county. Saw a yearling at first light and then a small 8 point around 0830. It's my dad's birthday so around 1000 I started looking for something funny to send him. At 1020 I just happen to glance up and see this buck walking down a path headed right for me. There are a couple trees between us, but definitely not enough time for me to grab my bow and stand up. I grab my bow and try to turn enough where I'll be able to draw. He walks down a path that is quatering towards me and I draw as he's behind a tree. I follow along with him until he's perfectly broadside at 20 yards. I let it rip and he has no idea what happened. He takes a couple bounds and is now 30 yards from my tree. I am now wondering if the shot was a little to far back and reach for another arrow. As I'm doing so, I see his legs are giving out and then he falls. He died 30 yards from the tree. I am beyond happy right now to have taken my largest buck to date. He's got 14 scorable point, 15 if he didn't break one off. But he's worn down and can smaller body but whatever. I was about to climb down because of the slow morning. I am not one to worry about score, but just as a curiosity what does everyone think? Thank you and good luck to everyone.


----------



## BBD1984

Finally just seen my first shooter Buck from the road.... Stupid camera phone wouldn't Focus very well... But I think you get the point. He was following a doe. A real Beauty 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyfunk60

Glad I got to see good hors tonight wish I would have got a shot had two does come in before dark with a 4pt grunting and bumping them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## z7master167

One lone doe at 5 that was it..


----------



## Tim/OH

Just that doe and fawn....that’s it.


Tim


----------



## arrow179

OhioHoytHunter said:


> View attachment 6295305
> View attachment 6295303
> View attachment 6295307
> Well, this morning started off slow in Licking county. Saw a yearling at first light and then a small 8 point around 0830. It's my dad's birthday so around 1000 I started looking for something funny to send him. At 1020 I just happen to glance up and see this buck walking down a path headed right for me. There are a couple trees between us, but definitely not enough time for me to grab my bow and stand up. I grab my bow and try to turn enough where I'll be able to draw. He walks down a path that is quatering towards me and I draw as he's behind a tree. I follow along with him until he's perfectly broadside at 20 yards. I let it rip and he has no idea what happened. He takes a couple bounds and is now 30 yards from my tree. I am now wondering if the shot was a little to far back and reach for another arrow. As I'm doing so, I see his legs are giving out and then he falls. He died 30 yards from the tree. I am beyond happy right now to have taken my largest buck to date. He's got 14 scorable point, 15 if he didn't break one off. But he's worn down and can smaller body but whatever. I was about to climb down because of the slow morning. I am not one to worry about score, but just as a curiosity what does everyone think? Thank you and good luck to everyone.


First of all Congrats on an awesome buck!! Second of all, who cares what everyone else thinks as long as you are happy then that’s what really matters. Again, congrats on a super buck!


----------



## hank lee

OhioHoytHunter said:


> View attachment 6295305
> View attachment 6295303
> View attachment 6295307
> Well, this morning started off slow in Licking county. Saw a yearling at first light and then a small 8 point around 0830. It's my dad's birthday so around 1000 I started looking for something funny to send him. At 1020 I just happen to glance up and see this buck walking down a path headed right for me. There are a couple trees between us, but definitely not enough time for me to grab my bow and stand up. I grab my bow and try to turn enough where I'll be able to draw. He walks down a path that is quatering towards me and I draw as he's behind a tree. I follow along with him until he's perfectly broadside at 20 yards. I let it rip and he has no idea what happened. He takes a couple bounds and is now 30 yards from my tree. I am now wondering if the shot was a little to far back and reach for another arrow. As I'm doing so, I see his legs are giving out and then he falls. He died 30 yards from the tree. I am beyond happy right now to have taken my largest buck to date. He's got 14 scorable point, 15 if he didn't break one off. But he's worn down and can smaller body but whatever. I was about to climb down because of the slow morning. I am not one to worry about score, but just as a curiosity what does everyone think? Thank you and good luck to everyone.


Very nice. thanks for the write up and the pics.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

First off, congratulations to the young lady on her buck and HoytHunter on your stud. What a story. Got in the stand at 0600 and started seeing deer around 0700. Sat until 1000 and in 3 hours saw 3 dink bucks and 7 does all within 100 yards feeding through. Got back in the same stand at 1430 and only saw 3 this evening. At 1714 a decent 8 or 10 crossed a small cut in the wood again 100 yards away and got into a thicket. He must have went out the top of the thicket into the standing corn. Back at it tomorrow early. Again congrats to those who dropped some bone today and GL to those hunting tomorrow.


----------



## RH1

Slow night for me guys. zero deer!
Tomorrow I'm back in the tree I passed on the nice 10 yesterday morning. He may not be so lucky this time if he strolls by.
Congrats to everyone that got it done today. Hopefully tomorrow is my day


----------



## Regohio

Things a little slow in Warren County this morning…Saw 4 bucks…1 Shooter…Tomorrow morning should be awesome…22 degrees


----------



## hdrking2003

Well I had a great start to the day, but things went south once a couple trespassers came bee-bopping along from the neighboring property, which they shouldn’t have been on. Classic scene too with camo coats n blue jeans, one with crossbow and one with compound, just walking around the woods. I mean really???? Has that ever worked for anyone??? I had to stand up and let them know they were trespassing and it was time to get back to their truck. Turns out there was 4 of em total, and my landowner saw them loading up in their white Chevy, right up the road. I knew they were trespassers because the neighboring property is a 350 acre county park with very limited hunting access, and I happen to know one of the people who is lucky enough to have that access. These guys said they thought it was a STATE park with public hunting, which may have been true, but there is no excuse for that type of mix up with all of the resources available to find out where the actual public state land is. Total BS!! Hell, as I see it, I did them a favor......if they truly did think it was state land. They could have run into some hefty fines if they would have actually shot something over there. I was so Pizzed off that I could have beat their effing heads together!!!!! A big shooter was just on that same GD trail!!!! In the end, I ended up seeing 7 bucks(2 of which were big shooters and one was a 2.5 year old locked up with a doe in the thicket for hours)before tweedle Dee and tweedle dumb wrecked my party. Eastern Knox 

Sorry for the rant guys but I had to get that off my chest. When I tell my wife, she only gives half a chit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dawhit

Buddy of mine scored a dandy in Fairfield Co this morning. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Dawhit said:


> Buddy of mine scored a dandy in Fairfield Co this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jebus! Better go get a bigger tractor for that one! Congrats to him!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skippyturtle

richstang75 said:


> We recovered my wife's buck. He turned out being an 11 point with split brows and little crab claw on left main. She got the back edge of a lung and he only went less than 100 yards! She's pumped up...
> View attachment 6295239
> 
> View attachment 6295243


Congrats!


----------



## skippyturtle

OhioHoytHunter said:


> View attachment 6295305
> View attachment 6295303
> View attachment 6295307
> Well, this morning started off slow in Licking county. Saw a yearling at first light and then a small 8 point around 0830. It's my dad's birthday so around 1000 I started looking for something funny to send him. At 1020 I just happen to glance up and see this buck walking down a path headed right for me. There are a couple trees between us, but definitely not enough time for me to grab my bow and stand up. I grab my bow and try to turn enough where I'll be able to draw. He walks down a path that is quatering towards me and I draw as he's behind a tree. I follow along with him until he's perfectly broadside at 20 yards. I let it rip and he has no idea what happened. He takes a couple bounds and is now 30 yards from my tree. I am now wondering if the shot was a little to far back and reach for another arrow. As I'm doing so, I see his legs are giving out and then he falls. He died 30 yards from the tree. I am beyond happy right now to have taken my largest buck to date. He's got 14 scorable point, 15 if he didn't break one off. But he's worn down and can smaller body but whatever. I was about to climb down because of the slow morning. I am not one to worry about score, but just as a curiosity what does everyone think? Thank you and good luck to everyone.


Congrats!


----------



## skippyturtle

My buddy shoot a nice 10 with a split brow. Got in stand a little after 2pm and shot the third buck to cruise through at 4:02.


----------



## Nate W

Seen 3 does feeding in cut corn the last hour of daylight. They had a small buck check them, feed then into the woods. Congrats to all those that have gotten a deer and to the rest of us, our day is coming. Good luck tomorrow guys and make sure to tie off!!


----------



## skippyturtle




----------



## mandrroofing

skippyturtle said:


> View attachment 6295601


Congrats!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

skippyturtle said:


> View attachment 6295601


Wow, congrats! What county?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Great deer fellas and friends! Be out Good Lord willing tomorrow eve... can't wait...!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## skippyturtle

hdrking2003 said:


> Wow, congrats! What county?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Muskingum


----------



## hdrking2003

skippyturtle said:


> Muskingum


Good hunting fo sho![emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrimReaper365

Pike county they’re still in just seeking and chasing, no shooters yet just bucks under 120” not responding to rattling or grunts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schneeder

Some awesome bucks being dropped. Excited to get out tomorrow morning.


----------



## Meister

Harrison/scio bound at 4am. Been a long time I've got the chance to hunt this farm with my cousin (like a bro). Farm is great and getting to hunt with a bro like old times is just as good. Hopefully it's on fire tomorrow with the low temps.


----------



## OhioMadMan2008

Seen 3 does at 5 pm , and at dark had a doe and a buck walk by. Not chasing her just walking right behind her. So I think she was getting ready to come into estrus and he was locked down with her.

Monroe county 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

OhioMadMan2008 said:


> Seen 3 does at 5 pm , and at dark had a doe and a buck walk by. Not chasing her just walking right behind her. So I think she was getting ready to come into estrus and he was locked down with her.
> 
> Monroe county
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


What part of Monroe County I have a farm in Antioch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioMadMan2008

HOYT_MUZZY58 said:


> What part of Monroe County I have a farm in Antioch
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


172 acres right off Mechanicsburg road red gate.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CarpCommander

Today should be fun with this wind rippin from the north...sigh...

Tomorrow will be better for some of my better rut sets. Today I'm just gonna try and tuck in somewhere outta the wind in a bedding area. 

Yesterday was a pretty big change from 2 days ago movement wise. Wednesday it seemed someone flipped a switch and the rut suddenly kicked in. Yesterday it was as if that switch got flipped back off. This year is odd for sure....curious what each day brings. Hope there's still some action packed sits, but it's hard to say.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Hi Ho, Hi Ho, its up a tree I go. GL today fellas, make sure to hook up.


----------



## Camodan01

Have an awesome video from Adams county does anyone know how I can upload it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## z7master167

Headed to the stand, dang north winds screw every stand I have in this farm


----------



## mandrroofing

Camodan01 said:


> Have an awesome video from Adams county does anyone know how I can upload it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Youtube then add it here

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

Windy, dang. But the buck I call trigger because he’s big as a horse was seen hanging out between the archery range and my back yard. Wind is in my favor. Let the games begin. 

And if anyone ever wants to come shoot they are more than welcome. We have a pretty nice range here at Lake Tomahawk


----------



## Meister

You can just call me.... "Wind sock" here in Harrison. Ha


----------



## BBD1984

lutzweiser said:


> Windy, dang. But the buck I call trigger because he’s big as a horse was seen hanging out between the archery range and my back yard. Wind is in my favor. Let the games begin.
> 
> And if anyone ever wants to come shoot they are more than welcome. We have a pretty nice range here at Lake Tomahawk


Thanks for the invite! Quite the drive for me...I love that area you're in though... every time I go I-70 to WV those rolling hills is great scenery

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

I pulled out my pac boots this morning lol


Tim


----------



## BBD1984

Man boys kudos to y'all who are braving this arctic blast!!! I'm planning on hunting tonight, Saturday AM and ALL DAY Monday... which is all subject to change if I can put a BBD!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

Tim/OH said:


> I pulled out my pac boots this morning lol
> 
> 
> Tim



Thermocells were on high before my feet were even in my boots


----------



## Camodan01

mandrroofing said:


> Youtube then add it here
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Ok thanks I’ll give it a shot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Beautiful morning in tuscarawas county.
Nice big snowflakes, and a calm 20mph north wind blowing straight in my face!!


----------



## jimmyfunk60

Cold and windy I️ tucked down in a ravine Next to bedding had 2 yearlings beaded 5 yards from my stand when I got here. Wind isn’t too bad occasional gust but changing directions just had a 4pt come in he’s still standing here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

RH1 said:


> Beautiful morning in tuscarawas county.
> Nice big snowflakes, and a calm 20mph north wind blowing straight in my face!!


 Lol!!! I guess better than a 70 degree breeze, blowing your sweat soaked camo scent around... which last couple years we've been petty close to!

Doubt we'll get very many field reports today... hard to txt when your fingers are frozen together!!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

lutzweiser said:


> Windy, dang. But the buck I call trigger because he’s big as a horse was seen hanging out between the archery range and my back yard. Wind is in my favor. Let the games begin.
> 
> And if anyone ever wants to come shoot they are more than welcome. We have a pretty nice range here at Lake Tomahawk


Your gonna let us bring the boats to bass fish to right


----------



## RH1

Are youguys seeing a lot of ticks? I had 2 fully engorged and stuck to me.
5 minutes ago I had another crawling on my hand!


----------



## holterross

A little cooler down south this morning but not as cold as the northern half. Had this guy walk through at first light and a yearling shortly after.. suns coming out should be a beautiful day. Good luck and be safe.
Athens county. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

RH1 said:


> Are you Are youguys seeing a lot of ticks? I had 2 fully engorged and stuck to me.
> 5 minutes ago I had another crawling on my hand!


I have not seen 1 tick this yr (4-hunts)...Logan Co. May be an altitude thing... we are sitting at the peak of ohio

I would expect this polar blast to put a stop to tick infestations....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

Hower08 said:


> Your gonna let us bring the boats to bass fish to right


Yeah we can make a day of it. Beers around the fire, cook some fish, tell hunting stories


----------



## RH1

BBD1984 said:


> I have not seen 1 tick this yr (4-hunts)...Logan Co. May be an altitude thing... we are sitting at the peak of ohio
> 
> I would expect this polar blast to put a stop to tick infestations....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I hope so. We didn't see this many during turkey season


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

RH1 said:


> Are youguys seeing a lot of ticks? I had 2 fully engorged and stuck to me.
> 5 minutes ago I had another crawling on my hand!


I pulled about 8 off my buck from yesterday. A couple we're fully engorged and some we're still kind of small. First time I've seen them in November.


----------



## Gus1934

It's cold as a witch's boob in brass bra filled with ice.....doe hunting this morning....laid this one down on public land last night......just sent an arrow through a doe and have one more tag......gonna brave it for a bit.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt G

BBD! My drought has ended. Moved to Ohio a little over 3 years ago now. Public land piece in SE part of state.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Camodan01

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wf6pxjA27g&sns=em 
I hope this works and the video is over 3 minutes but just watch the first minute of it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt G

Matt G said:


> BBD! My drought has ended. Moved to Ohio a little over 3 years ago now. Public land piece in SE part of state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Who do people trust in cincy area for taxidermy and butchering

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## z7hunter11

Nice deer fellas!


----------



## hdrking2003

RH1 said:


> Are youguys seeing a lot of ticks? I had 2 fully engorged and stuck to me.
> 5 minutes ago I had another crawling on my hand!


Pulled two off of me while hunting on Tuesday. Little tiny things.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xtroutzx

Its days like today that I'm glad I spent the money for my iwom xt. Keeping me nice and toasty during all this wind.


----------



## BBD1984

Matt G said:


> Who do people trust in cincy area for taxidermy and butchering
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


 Good work Matt!! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

xtroutzx said:


> Its days like today that I'm glad I spent the money for my iwom xt. Keeping me nice and toasty during all this wind.


Man I just looked those suits up... so it's worth the $300+?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Meat

Friday morning 8:03 a.m. Best buck of my life! Had one pic of him in 2016, and a couple night pics this year. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AthensShooter36

Meat said:


> Friday morning 8:03 a.m. Best buck of my life! Had one pic of him in 2016, and a couple night pics this year.
> View attachment 6295861
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations on a hell of a buck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freeridejohnny

Looks like it's on. Nice deer guys!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## xtroutzx

BBD1984 said:


> xtroutzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its days like today that I'm glad I spent the money for my iwom xt. Keeping me nice and toasty during all this wind.
> 
> 
> 
> Man I just looked those suits up... so it's worth the $300+?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

To me it is, especially when I was hunting 2 hrs away from home. I have sat through freezing rain and sub zero wind chill with no problems. I hated driving out 2 hrs, getting too cold after an hour or so and wasting a trip. 

If you live right next to your property it may not be as worth it. 

It is nice because you can walk in, in your base layers then climb in the bag. I bought mine 2 seasons ago from eagle archery, since it's a bit cheaper there.


----------



## BBD1984

Meat said:


> Friday morning 8:03 a.m. Best buck of my life! Had one pic of him in 2016, and a couple night pics this year.
> View attachment 6295861
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 wow!! Any details about the hunt and county?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## paarchhntr

Meat said:


> Friday morning 8:03 a.m. Best buck of my life! Had one pic of him in 2016, and a couple night pics this year.
> View attachment 6295861
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great buck! Congrats.
Awesome sword of a brow tine.


----------



## Hower08

Holy brow tine


----------



## Meat

BBD1984 said:


> wow!! Any details about the hunt and county?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I had bumped a few deer on my way to the stand and as my season had been going to that point, I wasn't expecting much. I hadn't seen a deer yet and had just texted a buddy that if I didn't see anything by 9, I was climbing down. It was just a few minutes later I heard noise coming from the pines and he steps out at just 15 yards. He half heartedly worked a scrape and turned broadside. I drew and he turns and walks and gives me another broadside shot. I put it behind his shoulder and released. He made a "huff" noise when hit and the arrow was sticking out a good bit (hit the offside shoulder). He ran about 50 yards and then back into the pines and I heard a crash. I spent the next 55 mins second guessing myself. Climbed down and found very little blood. Went to where I saw him go into the pines and he was there dead. It is still a little surreal this morning. SE Ohio. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camodan01

Meat said:


> I had bumped a few deer on my way to the stand and as my season had been going to that point, I wasn't expecting much. I hadn't seen a deer yet and had just texted a buddy that if I didn't see anything by 9, I was climbing down. It was just a few minutes later I heard noise coming from the pines and he steps out at just 15 yards. He half heartedly worked a scrape and turned broadside. I drew and he turns and walks and gives me another broadside shot. I put it behind his shoulder and released. He made a "huff" noise when hit and the arrow was sticking out a good bit (hit the offside shoulder). He ran about 50 yards and then back into the pines and I heard a crash. I spent the next 55 mins second guessing myself. Climbed down and found very little blood. Went to where I saw him go into the pines and he was there dead. It is still a little surreal this morning. SE Ohio.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hell yeah awesome buck congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyfunk60

I️ could go for one of those suits I’m cold what are u guys wearing for boots? That’s what gets cold on me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjcg7980

I’m in meigs this morning had a nice buck chase a doe to 46 yds couldn’t get him to stop. My dad saw 3 big bucks chasing a doe last night. They r definitely doing there thing here.


----------



## RH1

jimmyfunk60 said:


> I️ could go for one of those suits I’m cold what are u guys wearing for boots? That’s what gets cold on me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I definitely wish I had on my warmer boots.
The 400gram pronghorns aren't getting it


----------



## ohiobucks

I'm like a popsicle here in Knox, no action yet...


----------



## glassguy2511

RH1 said:


> Are youguys seeing a lot of ticks? I had 2 fully engorged and stuck to me.
> 5 minutes ago I had another crawling on my hand!


I had one dug in my side near my waistline Monday. Came to work and what felt like a big pimple there was actually a tick embedded to his back legs. I had one of my employees pull it out and damn it hurt! 

I had some denatured alcohol handy and doused the spot several times throughout the day. Luckily the spot went away a couple of days later so no threat of a disease.


----------



## jimmyfunk60

ohiobucks said:


> I'm like a popsicle here in Knox, no action yet...


Same here one lil 4 point, I️ put 4 five gallon buckets of coal and some wood in boiler this morning and I think she had thermostat at 73 that and breakfast is starting to look better then this tree 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## holterross

Meat said:


> Friday morning 8:03 a.m. Best buck of my life! Had one pic of him in 2016, and a couple night pics this year.
> View attachment 6295861
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great buck Vic congrats brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schneeder

Came face to face with a small 8 point at the base of my tree when I walked in this morning. He has a big white spot on his left side so he’ll be easy to identify if he can make it 2 more years. He will be a dandy. Had some does come through too. Nothing else.


----------



## Meat

holterross said:


> Great buck Vic congrats brother.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoytman09

Well I just had 170ish buck within 100 yards of me for almost 2 hours and I just watch him walkoff 🤦🏻*♂. Never offered a shot I was comfortable with. Was at 35 yards at one point but the weeds were up to the top of his back. I couldn’t get him to leave his doe. Probably my favorite hunt of all time. I don’t even care I didn’t get s shot that was awesome 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

hoytman09 said:


> Well I just had 170ish buck within 100 yards of me for almost 2 hours and I just watch him walkoff 🤦🏻*♂. Never offered a shot I was comfortable with. Was at 35 yards at one point but the weeds were up to the top of his back. I couldn’t get him to leave his doe. Probably my favorite hunt of all time. I don’t even care I didn’t get s shot that was awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 did he not respond to calls?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## atctimmy

My woods are in lock down. i saw tons of movement the last 10 days or so but last night and this morning, nothing...not a single deer. It's like someone threw a switch.


----------



## Tim/OH

lutzweiser said:


> Thermocells were on high before my feet were even in my boots


 Do them things work good ?


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

9 does 0 bucks so far...


Tim


----------



## hoytman09

BBD1984 said:


> did he not respond to calls?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Kinda but not really. I grunted and he came a little closer looking to run anything off but he wouldn’t get further than 20 yards from that doe. When she was up and moving he completely ignored my calls. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

Tim/OH said:


> Do them things work good ?
> 
> 
> Tim



Used mine yesterday morning and this morning. They don’t set your feet on fire but they definitely work. My feet are always cold and they stayed warm both days


----------



## Tim/OH

lutzweiser said:


> Used mine yesterday morning and this morning. They don’t set your feet on fire but they definitely work. My feet are always cold and they stayed warm both days


 How much you pay for yours?


Tim


----------



## RH1

3 small bucks so far..
Man is chili and a grilled cheese starting to sound good


----------



## lutzweiser

Tim/OH said:


> How much you pay for yours?
> 
> 
> Tim


$99 on sale at Dicks I think. Xmas gift last year. 

$75-$99 on eBay right now

I just wear normal everyday socks to. They would be warmer with insulated socks I bet


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Man today is a heater body suit kind of day! Anybody own one and how do you like it?


----------



## z7master167

Walked up on 2 6 pts sparring on the way out. Pretty cool video


----------



## Meister

Big fat 0 so far in Harrison.


----------



## skippyturtle

Gus1934 said:


> It's cold as a witch's boob in brass bra filled with ice.....doe hunting this morning....laid this one down on public land last night......just sent an arrow through a doe and have one more tag......gonna brave it for a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Nice buck congrats! 

Not to be an azz but your are required to temporary tag the first before you can shoot another.


----------



## BBD1984

Cabelas black Fridays ad has been posted... here's what I need if anyone is feeling generous









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## skippyturtle

Matt G said:


> BBD! My drought has ended. Moved to Ohio a little over 3 years ago now. Public land piece in SE part of state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Congrats!


----------



## skippyturtle

Meat said:


> Friday morning 8:03 a.m. Best buck of my life! Had one pic of him in 2016, and a couple night pics this year.
> View attachment 6295861
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!


----------



## billf71

skippyturtle said:


> Congrats!


Wow, congratulations!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

RH1 said:


> 3 small bucks so far..
> Man is chili and a grilled cheese starting to sound good


Actually what I am having for dinner tonight, lol. Wife sent that text to me earlier. Can’t wait! 

Saw 4 does total sporadically throughout the morning. Terribly boring with the cold wind. Warming up for round 2, which I have just pushed back to 2:30 due to the temp. Good luck tonight guys n gals!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CattleGuy

Spitting snow here in Mahoning Co. Saw 2 does this morning Passed 2 combines running on the way home - corn is coming off. Hunting food plot tonight


----------



## Gus1934

skippyturtle said:


> Nice buck congrats!
> 
> Not to be an azz but your are required to temporary tag the first before you can shoot another.


It was....i left my bag at camp yesterday at noon when I walked back in. Didn't have a tag with me......tagged him when my buddy got to the truck lol

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

lutzweiser said:


> $99 on sale at Dicks I think. Xmas gift last year.
> 
> $75-$99 on eBay right now
> 
> I just wear normal everyday socks to. They would be warmer with insulated socks I bet


 Ok cool thanks man


Tim


----------



## Schneeder

Got lunch. Going to check a camera and reposition my stand. Then taking a nap. Will be back out by 2:30.


----------



## jimmyfunk60

Getting some fresh corn scent in before I️ head out tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

Snow is falling in Columbiana Co


----------



## lutzweiser

jimmyfunk60 said:


> View attachment 6296085
> 
> 
> Getting some fresh corn scent in before I️ head out tonight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How often do you see deer come out of the corn when your cutting it


----------



## mandrroofing

Pretty slow in Delaware County Surprised I'm not seeing more movement with these cold temperatures. Feels like lock down 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyfunk60

lutzweiser said:


> How often do you see deer come out of the corn when your cutting it


I️ was just riding in the combine, this is at one of the farms I️ hunt, it is my dad’s best friend from school. I️ asked him that today and he said he never sees them because he’s watching the grain head, however my dad who is always running the grain wagons sees a lot weather they run out of the corn or come out to eat after the combine passes. Combine is pretty new and doesn’t leave much for the deer. They farm about 500 acres, and then combine another friends farm which I️ Hunt that’s 130 acres.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

jimmyfunk60 said:


> I️ was just riding in the combine, this is at one of the farms I️ hunt, it is my dad’s best friend from school. I️ asked him that today and he said he never sees them because he’s watching the grain head, however my dad who is always running the grain wagons sees a lot weather they run out of the corn or come out to eat after the combine passes. Combine is pretty new and doesn’t leave much for the deer. They farm about 500 acres, and then combine another friends farm which I️ Hunt that’s 130 acres.
> View attachment 6296195
> View attachment 6296197
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











I’m sure everyone has seen this. But pic of combine made me think of it


----------



## BBD1984

Just now leaving work to go get suited up.... You all day sitters.... Right now are you seeing more morning activity or evening?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

I seen 4 small bucks this morning. Last was around 11. Nothing yet this afternoon


----------



## BBD1984

10yds









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chief razor

Didnt see many deer this morning. I did however see fawns without does, which I found encouraging. Just had a nice buck scoot by seeking 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camodan01

BBD1984 said:


> 10yds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Didn't take you long to see deer good luck 

Sent from my P00I using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

In the tree since 3...got a good feeling about this evening 


Tim


----------



## bghunter7311

BBD1984 said:


> 10yds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Winded you?


----------



## Schneeder

Looks like he wants to ask you if you know where all the single does are at. Lol


----------



## Meister

Left Harrison. In tree by 3 in Stark. 2 lone doe at 325 and 440 grunted in a 4 pt. Perfect wind.


----------



## Schneeder

Just had the same buck from there s morning come through. Going to dub him “Patches” for the big white patch he has on his left side. Had him at 15 yards.


----------



## hdrking2003

Man did I see the Bucks in the fields this afternoon!! No hunting for me tho unfortunately.. Was on my way to the farm when I came across a younger stray pup (probably just over a year old)without a collar or tag. She came right to me and wouldn’t leave my side. I even tried to drive away once she was off the road, but she chased my truck at a dead sprint. Lol. Hopefully the owner will find her on the Facebook ad that my friend put on the shelters page, but honestly I think she was dumped. It is what it is, and I might’ve just added a third pup to the family. She’s already adapting well. I can always hunt again tomorrow morning. Let me know if she looks familiar to anyone. Knox County, outside of Gambier. Good luck all, and stay warm!



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schneeder

Just had 3 different bucks chase a doe under and past my stand. Grunting and blowing. One was patches.


----------



## Tn10point

hdrking2003 said:


> Man did I see the Bucks in the fields this afternoon!! No hunting for me tho unfortunately.. Was on my way to the farm when I came across a younger stray pup (probably just over a year old)without a collar or tag. She came right to me and wouldn’t leave my side. I even tried to drive away once she was off the road, but she chased my truck at a dead sprint. Lol. Hopefully the owner will find her on the Facebook ad that my friend put on the shelters page, but honestly I think she was dumped. It is what it is, and I might’ve just added a third pup to the family. She’s already adapting well. I can always hunt again tomorrow morning. Let me know if she looks familiar to anyone. Knox County, outside of Gambier. Good luck all, and stay warm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like it has found its forever home.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Tn10point said:


> Looks like it has found its forever home.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


No problem here, happy to have her! Lol. Seems like a real good dog, and glad to get her off the road.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

From the looks of that dogs belly you may have added more than just one


----------



## holterross

At 530 I let her fly my # 1 a buck I call blades stepped into a fall plot where 6 does were feeding.. I had an encounter with this deer over a month ago and made a poor shot. 2 weeks later he showed back on cam.. not counting my chickens but the shot felt and looked good.. gonna find my arrow at dark and go from there.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

That's a serious feeder.. lol


----------



## hdrking2003

Hower08 said:


> From the looks of that dogs belly you may have added more than just one


I think that’s from a past litter......at least we hope


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

bghunter7311 said:


> Winded you?


No not at all.... Actually I was mightily impressed he never spooked. Walked completely around me nose in the air for 15 minutes and never busted me. Doc's deer sweet demise number 7 works as a good cover scent. He hung out down window me for over 15 minutes and then came back to me right by my tree 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

Nice looking 10 point stuck to a doe at last light. He was following her around like lost puppy dog


----------



## BBD1984

Had this guy at 10 yds.... absolutely amazing how I let a couple bleating sequences with my true talker and a buck can be way off and come right to the base of your tree!!! Had it happen 3 times tonight...110", 115" and a dink

Man was it cold









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

*Knox county*

Didn't make it out until 1600.
At 1715 saw a couple deer a couple hundred yards away running the edge of the woods/bean field. Hoped they would come my way before too dark to shoot but never saw them.
1735 too dark in the woods to see my pins so I get down, walk out of the woods and head home. After taking a few steps I decide to turn around and see if there is anything in the field. About 80 yards away are three big does watching me. Called my wife to let her know I was on the way and had deer watching me and two more fat ones stepped out.
Need to see if I can get a stand up right at the corner of the woods.


----------



## arrow179

holterross said:


> At 530 I let her fly my # 1 a buck I call blades stepped into a fall plot where 6 does were feeding.. I had an encounter with this deer over a month ago and made a poor shot. 2 weeks later he showed back on cam.. not counting my chickens but the shot felt and looked good.. gonna find my arrow at dark and go from there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck hope you find him! In for hero pics!


----------



## chief razor

holterross said:


> At 530 I let her fly my # 1 a buck I call blades stepped into a fall plot where 6 does were feeding.. I had an encounter with this deer over a month ago and made a poor shot. 2 weeks later he showed back on cam.. not counting my chickens but the shot felt and looked good.. gonna find my arrow at dark and go from there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck with the recovery, let me know if you need a hand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freeridejohnny

Saw 3 doe 5 bucks. Had this guy walk past me and go into the corn then I heard him get into a scuffle and out comes a smaller buck. End of the night he comes out trailing a doe.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

holterross said:


> At 530 I let her fly my # 1 a buck I call blades stepped into a fall plot where 6 does were feeding.. I had an encounter with this deer over a month ago and made a poor shot. 2 weeks later he showed back on cam.. not counting my chickens but the shot felt and looked good.. gonna find my arrow at dark and go from there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 AWESOME!!! Keep us posted

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyfunk60

Button buck and three does tonight and boy was it cold, came home put coal in outside boiler, got a fire going inside having a beer now that I’m warmed up, going to be hard to get out of bed in the morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyfunk60

holterross said:


> At 530 I let her fly my # 1 a buck I call blades stepped into a fall plot where 6 does were feeding.. I had an encounter with this deer over a month ago and made a poor shot. 2 weeks later he showed back on cam.. not counting my chickens but the shot felt and looked good.. gonna find my arrow at dark and go from there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can’t wait too see pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fmf979

I saw a really good deer this morning chasing a doe. Then 2 smaller bucks followed him so I was 50 yards from a good day this morning. Trying again tomorrow morning.


----------



## CAPTJJ

Filled my tag on SE Ohio public land this morning at 11:30, it definitely turned on today with the cold.


----------



## BBD1984

Going to be awfully hard to get out of my warm bed to go sit in that!!!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

CAPTJJ said:


> Filled my tag on SE Ohio public land this morning at 11:30, it definitely turned on today with the cold.


Good work Captain!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

So as I was climbing down I hear deer running my way and I stop, by now I’m halfway down and start hearing a grunt coming fast towards me....a doe pops out then here comes the buck behind her these deer are only like 5-10 yds from the base of my tree...the whole time I’m holding on for dear life because my hands are freezing at this point because of the climbing sticks...just had on some thin liner gloves...I could hear the buck breathing he was so close lol. My neck hurts from trying to spin my head all the way around just to get a look at the buck lol...he was a big boy from what I could see sheeeeesh

Other then that I didn’t see nothing


Tim


----------



## holterross

He's down will post pictures and story after I get him taken care of... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skippyturtle

Gus1934 said:


> It was....i left my bag at camp yesterday at noon when I walked back in. Didn't have a tag with me......tagged him when my buddy got to the truck lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I was talking about the doe but they can give you a ticket for not tagging the buck before you moved him too.


----------



## BBD1984

holterross said:


> He's down will post pictures and story after I get him taken care of...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

holterross said:


> He's down will post pictures and story after I get him taken care of...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Congrats can’t wait to see pictures and hear the story...


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

My girlfriend wants to go hunting with me tomorrow morning....pray for me guys.

I got hand warmers, toe warmers and a bunch of clothes lol...doing everything I can to keep her warm so we won’t have leave early lol


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

I told her it’s going to be cold smh lol


Tim


----------



## BBD1984

Tim/OH said:


> I told her it’s going to be cold smh lol
> 
> 
> Tim


O Man.... you better pick out a stand away from the action... double the scent, double the movement... should be fun

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

BBD1984 said:


> O Man.... you better pick out a stand away from the action... double the scent, double the movement... should be fun
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 Tell me about it lol...I told her that we have to at least make it to 9am &#55357;&#56834; 


Tim


----------



## bullybbq

Shot a good 9pt on public land today at 1:04pm. South East Ohio. He was chasing a doe.


----------



## lungpuncher1

bullybbq said:


> Shot a good 9pt on public land today at 1:04pm. South East Ohio. He was chasing a doe.
> View attachment 6296645


 Awesome deer bud!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

bullybbq said:


> Shot a good 9pt on public land today at 1:04pm. South East Ohio. He was chasing a doe.
> View attachment 6296645


 Excellent man!!! Aren't you from Florida? What's the story?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Meat

holterross said:


> At 530 I let her fly my # 1 a buck I call blades stepped into a fall plot where 6 does were feeding.. I had an encounter with this deer over a month ago and made a poor shot. 2 weeks later he showed back on cam.. not counting my chickens but the shot felt and looked good.. gonna find my arrow at dark and go from there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking forward to the pics! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

bullybbq said:


> Shot a good 9pt on public land today at 1:04pm. South East Ohio. He was chasing a doe.
> View attachment 6296645


 Congrats man


Tim


----------



## holterross

I started getting pictures of this buck back in 2014 and to be honest I did not think he would amount to much. I continued to save his pictures because he was hanging around with a young 8 point that I had my eyes on. In 2015 he made a decent jump and I was lucking enough to find one of his sheds. In 2016 he was still running with a big 8 but I was fixated on killing the big 8 and didn't give this deer much thought. In early October this buck stepped into a cover plot and caught me by surprise, I didn't think he was that big. Seconds later the big 8 stepped out and I laid it to him. That was the first encounter I had with the buck known as Blades. Starting 2017 he tended to stay away come the cameras compared to past years. I had a few pictures of him early in the year then he seemed to vanish for weeks at a time. On October 16 I was sitting the same stand I killed the big 8 when Blades stepped out of the tree line. He walked in and offered a slightly quartering to shot and I flat out blew it. The arrow went in just in front of the shoulder but he wasn't angled hard enough for it to get into the chest cavity. The arrow hit the front of the off side shoulder and I spent two days looking for him and several more looking for crows and buzzards. On October 23 he reappeared on the other side of the farm in a turnip and radish plot. I continued to get pictures of him over the next couple of weeks only on that plot and in the middle of the night. Today I pulled cameras and nothing had changed he had been on camera one time in the past 4 days and it was at midnight. I had intentions to go hunt another farm tonight in Meigs County but my girlfriend wanted to go to dinner so I decided to stay close to home so we could go to dinner. 

I settled around 230 today and quickly realized I didn't wear enough clothes. Luckily the deer started feeding into the plot helping to take my mind off the cold. I was starting to get discouraged since I had hunted every day since Nov. 1st and had yet to see a shooter buck. At 5:15 I had 4 mature does and 4 yearlings feeding out in front of me and expecting the night to come to a close like all the others. When all the deer in the plot whipped their heads up looking to my left I slowly turned to see Blades at 40 yards and closing the distance quickly. I grabbed my bow and tried to control the mass adrenaline dump that had my heart pounding out of my chest. He walked in to 25 yards and gave me a perfect broadside shot and I let it fly. He let out a loud grunt and ran 30 yards into a ravine and out of sight. I watched the arrow pass through him and thought the shot was good but the second guessing due to my history with his deer started to play in my mind. I decided to give him an hour before checking my arrow and looking for blood. 50 yards into the trail the chapter came to a close Blades never made it out of the field he fell just after I lost sight of him. It is bitter sweet I watched this deer for the past four years but that is also what makes it so special.

If you look at the front of his shoulder you can see where I hit him back into October. he was completely healed up and no sign of infection amazing how tough these animals really are.


----------



## PABBD

Had an amazing night in the stand. The frigid temps really had the Deer on their feet and the bucks moving. Had this guy come out over 400 yards away a little before 4:30 and check some doe. A few grunts and 375 yards later I was able to seal the deal in Carroll County. This is that magical time of the year that every hi yet dreams of. Good luck and be safe


----------



## PABBD




----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

lutzweiser said:


> $99 on sale at Dicks I think. Xmas gift last year.
> 
> $75-$99 on eBay right now
> 
> I just wear normal everyday socks to. They would be warmer with insulated socks I bet


Lmao my fiancé bought me a pair last Christmas also lol great women think alike 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Man, they’re really starting to hit the dirt! Congrats guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bullybbq

Yes I'm from Florida. This is my 8th year coming to Ohio to hunt. I always come up around Nov 1st thru Nov 13th. I hunt public land. I shot a 133" last year and a 150" the year before that. These past three years have treated me good in Ohio.When we first started hunting in Ohio I would shoot small bucks. Something like I would shoot in Florida. I set my standards high now in Ohio. Gotta let the small ones grow. Sometimes I go home eating a tag sandwich.


----------



## BBD1984

PABBD said:


> View attachment 6296717
> 
> View attachment 6296719


 Nice going... way to get it done!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

bullybbq said:


> Yes I'm from Florida. This is my 8th year coming to Ohio to hunt. I always come up around Nov 1st thru Nov 13th. I hunt public land. I shot a 133" last year and a 150" the year before that. These past three years have treated me good in Ohio.When we first started hunting in Ohio I would shoot small bucks. Something like I would shoot in Florida. I set my standards high now in Ohio. Gotta let the small ones grow. Sometimes I go home eating a tag sandwich.


 Man what's your secret? You hunt the same area I take it....? how do you locate them without being local?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

holterross said:


> I started getting pictures of this buck back in 2014 and to be honest I did not think he would amount to much. I continued to save his pictures because he was hanging around with a young 8 point that I had my eyes on. In 2015 he made a decent jump and I was lucking enough to find one of his sheds. In 2016 he was still running with a big 8 but I was fixated on killing the big 8 and didn't give this deer much thought. In early October this buck stepped into a cover plot and caught me by surprise, I didn't think he was that big. Seconds later the big 8 stepped out and I laid it to him. That was the first encounter I had with the buck known as Blades. Starting 2017 he tended to stay away come the cameras compared to past years. I had a few pictures of him early in the year then he seemed to vanish for weeks at a time. On October 16 I was sitting the same stand I killed the big 8 when Blades stepped out of the tree line. He walked in and offered a slightly quartering to shot and I flat out blew it. The arrow went in just in front of the shoulder but he wasn't angled hard enough for it to get into the chest cavity. The arrow hit the front of the off side shoulder and I spent two days looking for him and several more looking for crows and buzzards. On October 23 he reappeared on the other side of the farm in a turnip and radish plot. I continued to get pictures of him over the next couple of weeks only on that plot and in the middle of the night. Today I pulled cameras and nothing had changed he had been on camera one time in the past 4 days and it was at midnight. I had intentions to go hunt another farm tonight in Meigs County but my girlfriend wanted to go to dinner so I decided to stay close to home so we could go to dinner.
> 
> I settled around 230 today and quickly realized I didn't wear enough clothes. Luckily the deer started feeding into the plot helping to take my mind off the cold. I was starting to get discouraged since I had hunted every day since Nov. 1st and had yet to see a shooter buck. At 5:15 I had 4 mature does and 4 yearlings feeding out in front of me and expecting the night to come to a close like all the others. When all the deer in the plot whipped their heads up looking to my left I slowly turned to see Blades at 40 yards and closing the distance quickly. I grabbed my bow and tried to control the mass adrenaline dump that had my heart pounding out of my chest. He walked in to 25 yards and gave me a perfect broadside shot and I let it fly. He let out a loud grunt and ran 30 yards into a ravine and out of sight. I watched the arrow pass through him and thought the shot was good but the second guessing due to my history with his deer started to play in my mind. I decided to give him an hour before checking my arrow and looking for blood. 50 yards into the trail the chapter came to a close Blades never made it out of the field he fell just after I lost sight of him. It is bitter sweet I watched this deer for the past four years but that is also what makes it so special.
> 
> If you look at the front of his shoulder you can see where I hit him back into October. he was completely healed up and no sign of infection amazing how tough these animals really are.
> 
> View attachment 6296693
> View attachment 6296695
> View attachment 6296697


 Man what a brute... I'm guessing 165'ish.... how big is your Athens farm? Must be an awesome setup to actually "hunt" a particular deer....I hunt small tracks of woods and hope something big passes through.... great way to end a awesome story!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## holterross

BBD1984 said:


> Man what a brute... I'm guessing 165'ish.... how big is your Athens farm? Must be an awesome setup to actually "hunt" a particular deer....I hunt small tracks of woods and hope something big passes through.... great way to end a awesome story!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Not as big as it sounds the deer I killed in 2016 and this buck seemed to have a very small home range. But I do try to give them every reason possible not to leave. We have 135 acres here.. the neighbors never had a picture of this deer or the deer from last year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

hdrking2003 said:


> Man did I see the Bucks in the fields this afternoon!! No hunting for me tho unfortunately.. Was on my way to the farm when I came across a younger stray pup (probably just over a year old)without a collar or tag. She came right to me and wouldn’t leave my side. I even tried to drive away once she was off the road, but she chased my truck at a dead sprint. Lol. Hopefully the owner will find her on the Facebook ad that my friend put on the shelters page, but honestly I think she was dumped. It is what it is, and I might’ve just added a third pup to the family. She’s already adapting well. I can always hunt again tomorrow morning. Let me know if she looks familiar to anyone. Knox County, outside of Gambier. Good luck all, and stay warm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s people like you that prove hunters are great people you did the right thing whether it’s domestic or wild


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meat

holterross said:


> I started getting pictures of this buck back in 2014 and to be honest I did not think he would amount to much. I continued to save his pictures because he was hanging around with a young 8 point that I had my eyes on. In 2015 he made a decent jump and I was lucking enough to find one of his sheds. In 2016 he was still running with a big 8 but I was fixated on killing the big 8 and didn't give this deer much thought. In early October this buck stepped into a cover plot and caught me by surprise, I didn't think he was that big. Seconds later the big 8 stepped out and I laid it to him. That was the first encounter I had with the buck known as Blades. Starting 2017 he tended to stay away come the cameras compared to past years. I had a few pictures of him early in the year then he seemed to vanish for weeks at a time. On October 16 I was sitting the same stand I killed the big 8 when Blades stepped out of the tree line. He walked in and offered a slightly quartering to shot and I flat out blew it. The arrow went in just in front of the shoulder but he wasn't angled hard enough for it to get into the chest cavity. The arrow hit the front of the off side shoulder and I spent two days looking for him and several more looking for crows and buzzards. On October 23 he reappeared on the other side of the farm in a turnip and radish plot. I continued to get pictures of him over the next couple of weeks only on that plot and in the middle of the night. Today I pulled cameras and nothing had changed he had been on camera one time in the past 4 days and it was at midnight. I had intentions to go hunt another farm tonight in Meigs County but my girlfriend wanted to go to dinner so I decided to stay close to home so we could go to dinner.
> 
> I settled around 230 today and quickly realized I didn't wear enough clothes. Luckily the deer started feeding into the plot helping to take my mind off the cold. I was starting to get discouraged since I had hunted every day since Nov. 1st and had yet to see a shooter buck. At 5:15 I had 4 mature does and 4 yearlings feeding out in front of me and expecting the night to come to a close like all the others. When all the deer in the plot whipped their heads up looking to my left I slowly turned to see Blades at 40 yards and closing the distance quickly. I grabbed my bow and tried to control the mass adrenaline dump that had my heart pounding out of my chest. He walked in to 25 yards and gave me a perfect broadside shot and I let it fly. He let out a loud grunt and ran 30 yards into a ravine and out of sight. I watched the arrow pass through him and thought the shot was good but the second guessing due to my history with his deer started to play in my mind. I decided to give him an hour before checking my arrow and looking for blood. 50 yards into the trail the chapter came to a close Blades never made it out of the field he fell just after I lost sight of him. It is bitter sweet I watched this deer for the past four years but that is also what makes it so special.
> 
> If you look at the front of his shoulder you can see where I hit him back into October. he was completely healed up and no sign of infection amazing how tough these animals really are.
> 
> View attachment 6296693
> View attachment 6296695
> View attachment 6296697


Wow man, great story and great buck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

holterross said:


> Not as big as it sounds the deer I killed in 2016 and this buck seemed to have a very small home range. But I do try to give them every reason possible not to leave. We have 135 acres here.. the neighbors never had a picture of this deer or the deer from last year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Have you put a tape on him yet? What did that big 8 you reference score?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## holterross

BBD1984 said:


> Have you put a tape on him yet? What did that big 8 you reference score?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I have not got a tape on him the processor is about a mile from my house going to pick up the head tomorrow the big 8 was 148 and change he was technically scored as a 9 had a small kicker off his beam










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkimbel42

holterross said:


> I started getting pictures of this buck back in 2014 and to be honest I did not think he would amount to much. I continued to save his pictures because he was hanging around with a young 8 point that I had my eyes on. In 2015 he made a decent jump and I was lucking enough to find one of his sheds. In 2016 he was still running with a big 8 but I was fixated on killing the big 8 and didn't give this deer much thought. In early October this buck stepped into a cover plot and caught me by surprise, I didn't think he was that big. Seconds later the big 8 stepped out and I laid it to him. That was the first encounter I had with the buck known as Blades. Starting 2017 he tended to stay away come the cameras compared to past years. I had a few pictures of him early in the year then he seemed to vanish for weeks at a time. On October 16 I was sitting the same stand I killed the big 8 when Blades stepped out of the tree line. He walked in and offered a slightly quartering to shot and I flat out blew it. The arrow went in just in front of the shoulder but he wasn't angled hard enough for it to get into the chest cavity. The arrow hit the front of the off side shoulder and I spent two days looking for him and several more looking for crows and buzzards. On October 23 he reappeared on the other side of the farm in a turnip and radish plot. I continued to get pictures of him over the next couple of weeks only on that plot and in the middle of the night. Today I pulled cameras and nothing had changed he had been on camera one time in the past 4 days and it was at midnight. I had intentions to go hunt another farm tonight in Meigs County but my girlfriend wanted to go to dinner so I decided to stay close to home so we could go to dinner.
> 
> I settled around 230 today and quickly realized I didn't wear enough clothes. Luckily the deer started feeding into the plot helping to take my mind off the cold. I was starting to get discouraged since I had hunted every day since Nov. 1st and had yet to see a shooter buck. At 5:15 I had 4 mature does and 4 yearlings feeding out in front of me and expecting the night to come to a close like all the others. When all the deer in the plot whipped their heads up looking to my left I slowly turned to see Blades at 40 yards and closing the distance quickly. I grabbed my bow and tried to control the mass adrenaline dump that had my heart pounding out of my chest. He walked in to 25 yards and gave me a perfect broadside shot and I let it fly. He let out a loud grunt and ran 30 yards into a ravine and out of sight. I watched the arrow pass through him and thought the shot was good but the second guessing due to my history with his deer started to play in my mind. I decided to give him an hour before checking my arrow and looking for blood. 50 yards into the trail the chapter came to a close Blades never made it out of the field he fell just after I lost sight of him. It is bitter sweet I watched this deer for the past four years but that is also what makes it so special.
> 
> If you look at the front of his shoulder you can see where I hit him back into October. he was completely healed up and no sign of infection amazing how tough these animals really are.
> 
> View attachment 6296693
> View attachment 6296695
> View attachment 6296697


Awesome! I've got a buck with similar history actually looks exactly the same as this guy too but both brows are split! Pics since 2014 just the same too! I'm hoping I can end it this way too. Where was this at?! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## arrow179

holterross said:


> I started getting pictures of this buck back in 2014 and to be honest I did not think he would amount to much. I continued to save his pictures because he was hanging around with a young 8 point that I had my eyes on. In 2015 he made a decent jump and I was lucking enough to find one of his sheds. In 2016 he was still running with a big 8 but I was fixated on killing the big 8 and didn't give this deer much thought. In early October this buck stepped into a cover plot and caught me by surprise, I didn't think he was that big. Seconds later the big 8 stepped out and I laid it to him. That was the first encounter I had with the buck known as Blades. Starting 2017 he tended to stay away come the cameras compared to past years. I had a few pictures of him early in the year then he seemed to vanish for weeks at a time. On October 16 I was sitting the same stand I killed the big 8 when Blades stepped out of the tree line. He walked in and offered a slightly quartering to shot and I flat out blew it. The arrow went in just in front of the shoulder but he wasn't angled hard enough for it to get into the chest cavity. The arrow hit the front of the off side shoulder and I spent two days looking for him and several more looking for crows and buzzards. On October 23 he reappeared on the other side of the farm in a turnip and radish plot. I continued to get pictures of him over the next couple of weeks only on that plot and in the middle of the night. Today I pulled cameras and nothing had changed he had been on camera one time in the past 4 days and it was at midnight. I had intentions to go hunt another farm tonight in Meigs County but my girlfriend wanted to go to dinner so I decided to stay close to home so we could go to dinner.
> 
> I settled around 230 today and quickly realized I didn't wear enough clothes. Luckily the deer started feeding into the plot helping to take my mind off the cold. I was starting to get discouraged since I had hunted every day since Nov. 1st and had yet to see a shooter buck. At 5:15 I had 4 mature does and 4 yearlings feeding out in front of me and expecting the night to come to a close like all the others. When all the deer in the plot whipped their heads up looking to my left I slowly turned to see Blades at 40 yards and closing the distance quickly. I grabbed my bow and tried to control the mass adrenaline dump that had my heart pounding out of my chest. He walked in to 25 yards and gave me a perfect broadside shot and I let it fly. He let out a loud grunt and ran 30 yards into a ravine and out of sight. I watched the arrow pass through him and thought the shot was good but the second guessing due to my history with his deer started to play in my mind. I decided to give him an hour before checking my arrow and looking for blood. 50 yards into the trail the chapter came to a close Blades never made it out of the field he fell just after I lost sight of him. It is bitter sweet I watched this deer for the past four years but that is also what makes it so special.
> 
> If you look at the front of his shoulder you can see where I hit him back into October. he was completely healed up and no sign of infection amazing how tough these animals really are.
> 
> View attachment 6296693
> View attachment 6296695
> View attachment 6296697


Awesome story and congratulations on a great buck!!


----------



## The Phantom

Anyone besides me dreading going out today?




7:00 am	Mostly Cloudy	20° 13°	E 6 mph
8:00 am	Partly Cloudy	22° 14°	E 6 mph
9:00 am	Partly Cloudy	24° 17°	E 6 mph
10:00 am	Partly Cloudy	28° 21°	E 6 mph
11:00 am	Partly Cloudy	31° 25°	ESE 6 mph
12:00 pm	Mostly Cloudy	34° 30°	ESE 5 mph
1:00 pm	Mostly Cloudy	36° 34°	ESE 3 mph
2:00 pm	Mostly Cloudy	38° 35°	ESE 4 mph
3:00 pm	Mostly Cloudy	39° 36°	SE 4 mph
4:00 pm	Mostly Cloudy	39° 36°	ESE 4 mph
5:00 pm	Partly Cloudy	38° 38°	E 3 mph


----------



## The Phantom

Way to get it done yesterday.
Hoping Veteran's Day will be good to me!


----------



## hdrking2003

HOYT_MUZZY58 said:


> It’s people like you that prove hunters are great people you did the right thing whether it’s domestic or wild
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro. Just how I’m wired. Maybe I’ll finally have some good karma coming my way, lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

The Phantom said:


> Anyone besides me dreading going out today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7:00 amMostly Cloudy20° 13°E 6 mph
> 8:00 amPartly Cloudy22° 14°E 6 mph
> 9:00 amPartly Cloudy24° 17°E 6 mph
> 10:00 amPartly Cloudy28° 21°E 6 mph
> 11:00 amPartly Cloudy31° 25°ESE 6 mph
> 12:00 pmMostly Cloudy34° 30°ESE 5 mph
> 1:00 pmMostly Cloudy36° 34°ESE 3 mph
> 2:00 pmMostly Cloudy38° 35°ESE 4 mph
> 3:00 pmMostly Cloudy39° 36°SE 4 mph
> 4:00 pmMostly Cloudy39° 36°ESE 4 mph
> 5:00 pmPartly Cloudy38° 38°E 3 mph


Me, me, me!! At least this morning anyway. Heading to the farm soon, but man it feels good in the house. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwlife1976

hdrking2003 said:


> Me, me, me!! At least this morning anyway. Heading to the farm soon, but man it feels good in the house. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm opting for the deer blinds this morning. Hoping it makes a slight difference. 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyfunk60

I’m getting a late start and going to sit till I’m cold then it’s off to the store to get supplies for a sick baby.. hope to see some movement plan on going in right at first lift 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

I’m sleeping in


----------



## Tim/OH

I got settled in about 15 min ago...took me a while because my gf came hunting with me and I had to get her all situated


Tim


----------



## RH1

Beautiful morning today, I know the temps are colder but it is night n day to yesterday morning.
I'm down to my last 2 days of vacation...
I really need that big one to show up


----------



## RH1

Tim/OH said:


> I got settled in about 15 min ago...took me a while because my gf came hunting with me and I had to get her all situated
> 
> 
> Tim


Good luck Tim.
Get that big one today, its perfect morning for killing a giant


----------



## Tim/OH

RH1 said:


> Beautiful morning today, I know the temps are colder but it is night n day to yesterday morning.
> I'm down to my last 2 days of vacation...
> I really need that big one to show up


 Man I said the samething when I first walked outside that is doesn’t feel as cold as it did yesterday lol


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

RH1 said:


> Good luck Tim.
> Get that big one today, its perfect morning for killing a giant


 Thanks bro...good luck to you too


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

10 more days of vacation left...I gotta get it done


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Good luck everyone....


Tim


----------



## bullybbq

Good morning to all. Everyone be safe and good luck.


----------



## skippyturtle

All you guys hunting good luck. I am headed to work


----------



## Tim/OH

The woods are quiet...


Tim


----------



## lutzweiser

Tim/OH said:


> The woods are quiet...
> 
> 
> Tim


My couch, fleece blanket, and coffee are warm.


----------



## Hower08

Shooter chasing two does at 7 then at 715 small 6 was trying to harass 3 does


----------



## Meister

Holmes county. Killbuck area.. long walk in and got up a little late.. settled in now..


----------



## freeridejohnny

Couple nice ones went down last night, congrats guys! Nothing moving here yet. The 11th always seems to be good for me

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nate W

The easy wind killed my morning plans. Making the wife unit breakfast now....


----------



## ohiobucks

An hour and a half on stand so far in Knox, no deer in sight. Cold...cold...cold. Really beginning to question my sanity...


----------



## jimmyfunk60

It’s about a wrap for my morning, one 6pt. Land owner likes this swamp woods left a lone for a bit before gun season so I’m pulling my set out. Saw one 6pt this morning cruising. Going to move to a 34 acre woods tonight that has not had any pressure yet. But first to go take care of a sick kid


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

I’m thinking about a 10–2 hunt today


----------



## Tim/OH

lutzweiser said:


> My couch, fleece blanket, and coffee are warm.


 You making me wish I was still at home in bed lol


Tim


----------



## CattleGuy

Mahoning last night -0 deer. So far this morning different farm- 0 deer. Where'd they all go !? LOL


----------



## lutzweiser

This east wind is not good for me


----------



## z7master167

2 cruisers for me, one st day break skylighted himself he looked big. Then had a 115" 8 go by about 15 min ago. Plus 1 lone doe n a buttload of turkey


----------



## holterross

Good luck to all who are out braving the cold cold temps felt good to sleep in this morning. Drinking some coffee, feeling blessed and watching the fields behind the house .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## z7master167

Spike just came under me and made a scrape


----------



## BBD1984

holterross said:


> Good luck to all who are out braving the cold cold temps felt good to sleep in this morning. Drinking some coffee, feeling blessed and watching the fields behind the house .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 beautiful view...I chickened out as well... to all of you brave hunters... us fair weather ones are rooting you on! I'm sure that busier is walking by my stand as I type[emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobucks

5 does and a 100" 8pt all within the last 20 minutes.


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> beautiful view...I chickened out as well... to all of you brave hunters... us fair weather ones are rooting you on! I'm sure that busier is walking by my stand as I type[emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


And I just dropped the other half of my PB&J out of the tree. Damnit!![emoji20]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

hdrking2003 said:


> And I just dropped the other half of my PB&J out of the tree. Damnit!![emoji20]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just dropped one of my hand warmers.


----------



## hdrking2003

Hower08 said:


> I just dropped one of my hand warmers.


On a day like today......you’re loss is definitely greater than mine. Was a damn good PB&J tho. Strawberry jam!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

i havent seen anything yet


----------



## chief razor

hdrking2003 said:


> And I just dropped the other half of my PB&J out of the tree. Damnit!![emoji20]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At least your in Ohio. In other states you would be flamed for baiting, and heavily fined! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

hdrking2003 said:


> And I just dropped the other half of my PB&J out of the tree. Damnit!![emoji20]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just reached for my pbj and its like a Klondike bar!


----------



## z7master167

Just gut shot a whopper


----------



## RH1

z7master167 said:


> Just gut shot a whopper


How big


----------



## Meister

WV 11 point just followed the script perfectly. Now his grand dad needs to.. first deer of the morning..


----------



## z7master167

RH1 said:


> How big


150ish


----------



## RH1

z7master167 said:


> 150ish


Nice. Did you see him lay up? Great weather to leave him for 5hours


----------



## z7master167

RH1 said:


> Nice. Did you see him lay up? Great weather to leave him for 5hours


No he bolted in the thick stuff, 100% sure gut shot, mighta caught back of liver


----------



## z7master167

Last rib mid way up the body


----------



## RH1

Not sure where you are. Im by Dover if you need a hand


----------



## fmf979

My bow must have been damp from hunting that rain last week because my QAD HDX fall away rest was froze up and would not engage when I got in the tree this morning...

I used 2 hand warmers to thaw it and got it working then it froze again in less than a minute. I held hand warmers on till 800am and decided to go home. 0 deer also


----------



## fmf979

z7master167 said:


> Last rib mid way up the body


Gotta back out he will be there in 5 or 6 hours...


----------



## dduff1

*Nephews first buck*

Ok so gonna try not to tear up. In March if 2014 we lost my nephew Bryan to a very tragic death. He and I were very close just like a son to me. We hunted and spent a ton of time together. He and his younger brother Dylan were the typical brothers. Fighting each other and such but still best of friends. When Bryan passed it was and still is very difficult fir all of us. Dylan all the while remained strong when he didn’t have to be. He was there for his mom and younger brother being the Rock he thought he needed to be. What would have most likely destroyed alit of young boys. Showed me that he is without a doubt an amazing kid. He is now my hunting partner. Thursday morning I flew back into Ohio from out of town at 1 AM. Drove to pick him up we didn’t get to sleep till 230 and were up and heading to stand by 6. We always stay in communication through text while in stand. He had text to let he know he had seen a few deer. A few minutes later he calls to say he had hit a good 8. I tried to calm him and walk through the ****. He thought shot was high but thought he could see the deer potentially going down. I told him just sit tight and give it some time just in case. I hung up the phone and instantly broke into tears of joy and some of sorrow s j wish Bryan was there to share with us. Cutting to the Chase he actually made a great shot double lung the deer only ran 80 yards and was piled up in our clover field. It is absolutely the must amazing feeling in the world to see that young mans face when we recover his buck. A 110” &. Not that size matters at all. That 15 year old buy inspires me to be better each time I am around him. He could have gave up he could have turned into a troubled youth when he list his big brother but he didn’t. He held his chin high and pushed in did himself and all ic our family. Don’t know if picture will post as I shuck with posting pics. But the picture doesn’t really matter. Just wanted to share with some great Fellow Ohio bow hunters.


----------



## RH1

Awesome story. Congrats to home


----------



## IrishHunter1

Slow morning in Knox...3 does


----------



## hdrking2003

RH1 said:


> I just reached for my pbj and its like a Klondike bar!


Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

chief razor said:


> At least your in Ohio. In other states you would be flamed for baiting, and heavily fined!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Truth!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOLDTIPBZ

lutzweiser said:


> I’m thinking about a 10–2 hunt today


I don't want to barge in on an Ohio thread but there is a lot to those times. I killed this buck in Missouri yesterday 10:30. I see so many nice buck and have kill a lot 10-2. Good luck out there and keep after it.


>


----------



## dduff1

RH1 said:


> Awesome story. Congrats to home


We are t county too. Been slow here all year reslly


----------



## dduff1

RH1 said:


> Awesome story. Congrats to home


We are t county too. Been slow here all year reslly


----------



## BBD1984

z7master167 said:


> Last rib mid way up the body


Was he quartering at all? That's going to be tough tracking job... do not push him at all... let him sit.... what's the story?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Camodan01

dduff1 said:


> Ok so gonna try not to tear up. In March if 2014 we lost my nephew Bryan to a very tragic death. He and I were very close just like a son to me. We hunted and spent a ton of time together. He and his younger brother Dylan were the typical brothers. Fighting each other and such but still best of friends. When Bryan passed it was and still is very difficult fir all of us. Dylan all the while remained strong when he didn’t have to be. He was there for his mom and younger brother being the Rock he thought he needed to be. What would have most likely destroyed alit of young boys. Showed me that he is without a doubt an amazing kid. He is now my hunting partner. Thursday morning I flew back into Ohio from out of town at 1 AM. Drove to pick him up we didn’t get to sleep till 230 and were up and heading to stand by 6. We always stay in communication through text while in stand. He had text to let he know he had seen a few deer. A few minutes later he calls to say he had hit a good 8. I tried to calm him and walk through the ****. He thought shot was high but thought he could see the deer potentially going down. I told him just sit tight and give it some time just in case. I hung up the phone and instantly broke into tears of joy and some of sorrow s j wish Bryan was there to share with us. Cutting to the Chase he actually made a great shot double lung the deer only ran 80 yards and was piled up in our clover field. It is absolutely the must amazing feeling in the world to see that young mans face when we recover his buck. A 110” &. Not that size matters at all. That 15 year old buy inspires me to be better each time I am around him. He could have gave up he could have turned into a troubled youth when he list his big brother but he didn’t. He held his chin high and pushed in did himself and all ic our family. Don’t know if picture will post as I shuck with posting pics. But the picture doesn’t really matter. Just wanted to share with some great Fellow Ohio bow hunters.


Awesome story congrats on a great buck 

Sent from my P00I using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrroofing

Hey guys, when do you start seeing rutting activity drop off? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## murphy31

A 6 point and 3 does so far in Muskingum county. Can't seem to pick the right stand lol. My buddy shot a buck during the week so he's been sitting in the stands I've been thinking about sitting, but deciding not to. He saw a big 6 yesterday afternoon, and a big 8 this morning in a stand I just hung yesterday. With the plan of sitting it this morning. Last second I changed mind, and told him he had to sit there this morn to see if I made the wrong choice. Oh well lol


----------



## jimmyfunk60

dduff1 said:


> Ok so gonna try not to tear up. In March if 2014 we lost my nephew Bryan to a very tragic death. He and I were very close just like a son to me. We hunted and spent a ton of time together. He and his younger brother Dylan were the typical brothers. Fighting each other and such but still best of friends. When Bryan passed it was and still is very difficult fir all of us. Dylan all the while remained strong when he didn’t have to be. He was there for his mom and younger brother being the Rock he thought he needed to be. What would have most likely destroyed alit of young boys. Showed me that he is without a doubt an amazing kid. He is now my hunting partner. Thursday morning I flew back into Ohio from out of town at 1 AM. Drove to pick him up we didn’t get to sleep till 230 and were up and heading to stand by 6. We always stay in communication through text while in stand. He had text to let he know he had seen a few deer. A few minutes later he calls to say he had hit a good 8. I tried to calm him and walk through the ****. He thought shot was high but thought he could see the deer potentially going down. I told him just sit tight and give it some time just in case. I hung up the phone and instantly broke into tears of joy and some of sorrow s j wish Bryan was there to share with us. Cutting to the Chase he actually made a great shot double lung the deer only ran 80 yards and was piled up in our clover field. It is absolutely the must amazing feeling in the world to see that young mans face when we recover his buck. A 110” &. Not that size matters at all. That 15 year old buy inspires me to be better each time I am around him. He could have gave up he could have turned into a troubled youth when he list his big brother but he didn’t. He held his chin high and pushed in did himself and all ic our family. Don’t know if picture will post as I shuck with posting pics. But the picture doesn’t really matter. Just wanted to share with some great Fellow Ohio bow hunters.


Great story, sorry for your loss 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

mandrroofing said:


> Hey guys, when do you start seeing rutting activity drop off?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I've seen chasing during gun season... from what I understand if dose don't get bred the first time they go in heat they will go back in later on.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

Little 4 pt came through about 10. Toes getting cold


----------



## dduff1

1002 passed a shot on 130 woulda been a steepcquarring away shot at 40 yards anyway so guess wasn’t meant to be.


----------



## chaded

I saw several nice bucks yesterday cruising and chasing does. I had a real nice one mount a doe at 50 yards. I was starting to get sick a few days ago and sure enough woke up today really sick so yeah....worst possible timing.


----------



## Tim/OH

holterross said:


> Good luck to all who are out braving the cold cold temps felt good to sleep in this morning. Drinking some coffee, feeling blessed and watching the fields behind the house .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Beautiful scenery 


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Nothing at all this morning....had to climb down so I can head to the shop to sell my friend son a bow and then buy me a new bow lol.

Will be back in the tree soon


Tim


----------



## z7master167

BBD1984 said:


> Was he quartering at all? That's going to be tough tracking job... do not push him at all... let him sit.... what's the story?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


He was broadside at 30 yds.. shoulda stopped him before the shot he was heading down wind. Really no story to it, butt got sore from sitting so i stood up, about 5 min later i turn to my left and see rack coming up the bank from the flat below me.. he starts straight to me and cuts left about 45 yds out. I drew back and he walked in the last lane i had before he would have got down wind. I shot and seen ny arrow bury up in his gut.. he took off in the thick nasty stuff.. i walked down to find my arrow and gad good blood for about 15yds. Didnt go any further than that. Arrow must not have gotten a complete pass thru which is weird I thought. But maybe i didnt look long enough for it. Shooting a fmj with a hypodermic


----------



## BBD1984

z7master167 said:


> He was broadside at 30 yds.. shoulda stopped him before the shot he was heading down wind. Really no story to it, butt got sore from sitting so i stood up, about 5 min later i turn to my left and see rack coming up the bank from the flat below me.. he starts straight to me and cuts left about 45 yds out. I drew back and he walked in the last lane i had before he would have got down wind. I shot and seen ny arrow bury up in his gut.. he took off in the thick nasty stuff.. i walked down to find my arrow and gad good blood for about 15yds. Didnt go any further than that. Arrow must not have gotten a complete pass thru which is weird I thought. But maybe i didnt look long enough for it. Shooting a fmj with a hypodermic


 Keep us posted.... try to line up a dog... what's your general location?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## z7master167

Southern ohio


----------



## dduff1

Camodan01 said:


> Awesome story congrats on a great buck
> 
> Sent from my P00I using Tapatalk


Thank u gentlemen


----------



## hdrking2003

murphy31 said:


> A 6 point and 3 does so far in Muskingum county. Can't seem to pick the right stand lol. My buddy shot a buck during the week so he's been sitting in the stands I've been thinking about sitting, but deciding not to. He saw a big 6 yesterday afternoon, and a big 8 this morning in a stand I just hung yesterday. With the plan of sitting it this morning. Last second I changed mind, and told him he had to sit there this morn to see if I made the wrong choice. Oh well lol


Wow Murphy, your luck sounds like mine. After my pb&j debacle earlier, I got to watch a big shooter 9, walk 30 yards in front of another one of my stands. Both stands were perfect for this morning’s wind, and of course I chose the one that was 100 yards away. Sum beach! I’ve only seen 3 shooters from the stand all season, and 2 of those were right in front of other stands of mine. SUM BEACH!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## murphy31

hdrking2003 said:


> Wow Murphy, your luck sounds like mine. After my pb&j debacle earlier, I got to watch a big shooter 9, walk 30 yards in front of another one of my stands. Both stands were perfect for this morning’s wind, and of course I chose the one that was 100 yards away. Sum beach! I’ve only seen 3 shooters from the stand all season, and 2 of those were right in front of other stands of mine. SUM BEACH!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol, it gets worse. He had an even bigger 8 walk by at 10 lmao.


----------



## hdrking2003

murphy31 said:


> Lol, it gets worse. He had an even bigger 8 walk by at 10 lmao.


We won’t be winning the contest at this pace, lol.

Maybe Tim can pull thru with that giant he saw.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B tucky BowHntr

Could use some advice. Last night I shot a nice buck but I believe I only got one lung.
The shot was almost straight down as he was facing directly away from me. gave him three hours last night before tracking. And it up finding good blood initially and what looks like a cough or spray of blood out his nose. This morning went back in to last blood and pick up the track but blood has all but stopped. Last good bit of sign was a pink chunk that I assume is long matter as shown in the pic. I think I bumped him about an hour ago because of his unique rack coloring he is easily identifiable. If it was him he is very much alive because he scaled a creek bank like it was nothing. Walked over to spot I saw him standing and found no blood. Can anyone identify what type of hit would cause me to find the clots or chunks in the photo?


----------



## Meister

Shoulda stayed in bed or hunted Stark.


----------



## bullybbq

Just had a 115" buck chasing a basket rack. 10min later another basket rack on the same trail. All 3 were running. Saw a 4th buck 5min after that 120" . He was walking
Public Land Jackson County


----------



## BBD1984

B tucky BowHntr said:


> Could use some advice. Last night I shot a nice buck but I believe I only got one lung.
> The shot was almost straight down as he was facing directly away from me. gave him three hours last night before tracking. And it up finding good blood initially and what looks like a cough or spray of blood out his nose. This morning went back in to last blood and pick up the track but blood has all but stopped. Last good bit of sign was a pink chunk that I assume is long matter as shown in the pic. I think I bumped him about an hour ago because of his unique rack coloring he is easily identifiable. If it was him he is very much alive because he scaled a creek bank like it was nothing. Walked over to spot I saw him standing and found no blood. Can anyone identify what type of hit would cause me to find the clots or chunks in the photo?


 Man bud, that's a tough one... honestly everything I've seen and read, never have I've seen hard chucks like that.... sorry but I'm I've no help... maybe google and do some research. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## arrow179

B tucky BowHntr said:


> Could use some advice. Last night I shot a nice buck but I believe I only got one lung.
> The shot was almost straight down as he was facing directly away from me. gave him three hours last night before tracking. And it up finding good blood initially and what looks like a cough or spray of blood out his nose. This morning went back in to last blood and pick up the track but blood has all but stopped. Last good bit of sign was a pink chunk that I assume is long matter as shown in the pic. I think I bumped him about an hour ago because of his unique rack coloring he is easily identifiable. If it was him he is very much alive because he scaled a creek bank like it was nothing. Walked over to spot I saw him standing and found no blood. Can anyone identify what type of hit would cause me to find the clots or chunks in the photo?


Unfortunately that’s a low success hit and they can run miles with a one lung hit. I learned that the hard way about 2005 on a 160” buck. Buried the arrow almost to fletching between his shoulder blades and never found him. Spent 2 or 3 days grid searching the entire area and never found him. Best case scenario on that shot is you hit the heart but it’s one of those you live and learn the hard way...

Not exactly sure what the chunk is on the leaf. It doesn’t sound too promising for you but it’s the right thing to do to try and recover him if at all possible. Hopefully you will get lucky and he’s able to be located. Good luck but remember to learn from your mistakes!! If I screw up then my goal is to not have that happen to me again. Lol!

Make sure to post up pics if you do recover him. Good luck!


----------



## mandrroofing

B tucky BowHntr said:


> Could use some advice. Last night I shot a nice buck but I believe I only got one lung.
> The shot was almost straight down as he was facing directly away from me. gave him three hours last night before tracking. And it up finding good blood initially and what looks like a cough or spray of blood out his nose. This morning went back in to last blood and pick up the track but blood has all but stopped. Last good bit of sign was a pink chunk that I assume is long matter as shown in the pic. I think I bumped him about an hour ago because of his unique rack coloring he is easily identifiable. If it was him he is very much alive because he scaled a creek bank like it was nothing. Walked over to spot I saw him standing and found no blood. Can anyone identify what type of hit would cause me to find the clots or chunks in the photo?


Were did you find the chunk?at the hit sight?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stu3

Had 3 bucks in this morning 2 spikes and a 5x2 7 point. My son is still in stand. Has a shooter bedded with a doe 60 yards out and has to wait them out.


----------



## bullybbq

bullybbq said:


> Just had a 115" buck chasing a basket rack. 10min later another basket rack on the same trail. All 3 were running. Saw a 4th buck 5min after that 120" . He was walking
> Public Land Jackson County


Just saw 2 coyotes. Now I know why I saw 4 bucks in 15-20min


----------



## BBD1984

bullybbq said:


> Just saw 2 coyotes. Now I know why I saw 4 bucks in 15-20min


Man bro!! Are to feel sorry for public guys... your seeing more than most... definitely more than me and I'm hunting some nice ground I feel

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Schneeder

Just got to the farm. Saw a nice 8 with a doe in a cow pasture a couple minutes from the farm. It’s on around here. Greene county just north of Xenia.


----------



## BBD1984

Schneeder said:


> Just got to the farm. Saw a nice 8 with a doe in a cow pasture a couple minutes from the farm. It’s on around here. Greene county just north of Xenia.


Any idea how close you are to where the Beatty buck was shot? Just curious, some beautiful ground down around yellow sprigs!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## B tucky BowHntr

The pic of that chunk was actually found about 300 yards away from the hit site


----------



## BBD1984

B tucky BowHntr said:


> The pic of that chunk was actually found about 300 yards away from the hit site


Maybe Cartledge.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrroofing

Could it be a piece of the liver? Or is the liver darker than that 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrroofing

Question for you guys. If I see a doe with her Fawns still does that mean most likely she's not been bred yet? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Driven a lot of miles today, not one single deer! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## murphy31

murphy31 said:


> Lol, it gets worse. He had an even bigger 8 walk by at 10 lmao.









The 10am 8 pointer.


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> We won’t be winning the contest at this pace, lol.
> 
> Maybe Tim can pull thru with that giant he saw.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I will pull though by sunset tomorrow...


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

mandrroofing said:


> Question for you guys. If I see a doe with her Fawns still does that mean most likely she's not been bred yet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


 No


Tim


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> I will pull though by sunset tomorrow...
> 
> 
> Tim


Better git r done early man, unless you have a blind to sit in during the afternoon. Looks to be real soggy later on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Good Stuff

I'm headed to Washington county Monday morning. My friend is at the Farm now and said the Bucks are really starting to move.


----------



## OutdoorSarge

In the stand praying for a love sick shooter buck to stroll on by..yet to see any real rut action in Southern Clinton county..good luck all be safe.


----------



## Hower08

In stand since 230 had 4 does come in no bucks in tow and a button buck hung out with me for about 15 minutes then went on his way. All deer relaxed not a care in the world


----------



## ohiobucks

This ESE wind is complete crap. I'm in a crappy area of the farm, in a crappy tree, with this crappy wind...just putting in time until dark.


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> This ESE wind is complete crap. I'm in a crappy area of the farm, in a crappy tree, with this crappy wind...just putting in time until dark.


Lol, heard that brother! Some times I feel like I’m just sitting here waiting on dark so I can get down.......like now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schneeder

BBD1984 said:


> Any idea how close you are to where the Beatty buck was shot? Just curious, some beautiful ground down around yellow sprigs!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I’m not sure. I don’t know where he was killed at. This property butts up to the John Bryant State park.


----------



## Hower08

Who else is confused at the rut we are having. We've had some decent weather especially compared to the past few years and theirs just not alot of rut activity. Sure a few does have been bred but not the majority of them. I find it hard to believe we're in lock down and just about every doe in the woods right now should at least be getting scent checked ans followed


----------



## mandrroofing

Hey guys I just shot this 1. I was hoping to hold out for bigger and I thought he was but I'm still really happy with him 12 scorable points just not a lot of mass and not real wide.Over all a great deer









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jk918

Hower08 said:


> Who else is confused at the rut we are having. We've had some decent weather especially compared to the past few years and theirs just not alot of rut activity. Sure a few does have been bred but not the majority of them. I find it hard to believe we're in lock down and just about every doe in the woods right now should at least be getting scent checked ans followed


I am with yea have only seen one real shooter and very little chasing this last week


----------



## Schneeder

mandrroofing said:


> Hey guys I just shot this 1. I was hoping to hold out for bigger and I thought he was but I'm still really happy with him 12 scorable points just not a lot of mass and not real wide.Over all a great deer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Congrats on a great buck!


----------



## BBD1984

mandrroofing said:


> Hey guys I just shot this 1. I was hoping to hold out for bigger and I thought he was but I'm still really happy with him 12 scorable points just not a lot of mass and not real wide.Over all a great deer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Dude!!!! You were just texting us then you send us a pic of this hog!!! What happen???

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Schneeder said:


> I’m not sure. I don’t know where he was killed at. This property butts up to the John Bryant State park.


O Man... next to a state park!! Do you have to take a large stick with you when you walk to your stand to beat the booners off!?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bp1992!

I thought he was this other buck who is a little bit bigger but I'm proud of him it was a 40 yard shot the 2nd buck I've shot and found and my biggest to date. been hunting 3 years and I've seen way bigger and shot one bruiser but it hasn't worked out. Plus my 3 year old son helped track the blood trail so it'll definitely be one of my most memorable hunts! 

Ross County


----------



## bp1992!

bp1992! said:


> I thought he was this other buck who is a little bit bigger but I'm proud of him it was a 40 yard shot the 2nd buck I've shot and found and my biggest to date. been hunting 3 years and I've seen way bigger and shot one bruiser but it hasn't worked out. Plus my 3 year old son helped track the blood trail so it'll definitely be one of my most memorable hunts!
> 
> Ross County


I shot him 2 years ago and couldn't find him


----------



## Tim/OH

I been covered up with deer...one of my cam bucks came through chasing a doe he is definitely a 3.5 yr old 8pt, probably mid 120s

Had a opportunity to shoot him but I passed...hope I don’t regret it

Does everywhere though 


Tim


----------



## RH1

I just friggin shot right over the back of a stud of a deer.
I grunted him to me from about 75yds up the creek bottom. He stopped on his own at 25yds. And right over him. I'm not sure what I did, I just don't think I settled in to the shot.
He didn't know what happened, ran about 15yds and stopped. Stood there looking back, I grunted at him a few times and thought he was going to come back but he just casually walked off.
Its been so long since I missed a deer I forgot how bad it sucks


----------



## Tim/OH

Another 3.5 yr old just came through by himself...


Tim


----------



## BBD1984

bp1992! said:


> I thought he was this other buck who is a little bit bigger but I'm proud of him it was a 40 yard shot the 2nd buck I've shot and found and my biggest to date. been hunting 3 years and I've seen way bigger and shot one bruiser but it hasn't worked out. Plus my 3 year old son helped track the blood trail so it'll definitely be one of my most memorable hunts!
> 
> Ross County


Good work[emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

RH1 said:


> I just friggin shot right over the back of a stud of a deer.
> I grunted him to me from about 75yds up the creek bottom. He stopped on his own at 25yds. And right over him. I'm not sure what I did, I just don't think I settled in to the shot.
> He didn't know what happened, ran about 15yds and stopped. Stood there looking back, I grunted at him a few times and thought he was going to come back but he just casually walked off.
> Its been so long since I missed a deer I forgot how bad it sucks


I knew you were going to get a shot this week! This stinks... just shows you can't take any shot for granted... that's the worst... to endure tough weather conditions and mind numbing boredom.... to have it turn out like that....sickening but at least your not tracking a wounded deer. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AthensShooter36

Well boys there a bbd down in lock-in county


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

Slow evening only a doe and a button buck eating acorns......Monroe County 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fmf979

bp1992! said:


> I thought he was this other buck who is a little bit bigger but I'm proud of him it was a 40 yard shot the 2nd buck I've shot and found and my biggest to date. been hunting 3 years and I've seen way bigger and shot one bruiser but it hasn't worked out. Plus my 3 year old son helped track the blood trail so it'll definitely be one of my most memorable hunts!
> 
> Ross County


Awesome now you're hooked! Enjoy your victory seems like I May never get another one ha!


----------



## chaded

Went out for an evening hunt and saw a decent 8 chasing a doe around. Not much else exciting.


----------



## fullerb

Well I finally started my Hunt week in Ohio. Sat from 2:30pm until dark. Saw 6 does being harassed by a small 4 pointer. Hunting licking county. Great 1st night out and planning on doing a all day sit tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fmf979

z7master167 said:


> He was broadside at 30 yds.. shoulda stopped him before the shot he was heading down wind. Really no story to it, butt got sore from sitting so i stood up, about 5 min later i turn to my left and see rack coming up the bank from the flat below me.. he starts straight to me and cuts left about 45 yds out. I drew back and he walked in the last lane i had before he would have got down wind. I shot and seen ny arrow bury up in his gut.. he took off in the thick nasty stuff.. i walked down to find my arrow and gad good blood for about 15yds. Didnt go any further than that. Arrow must not have gotten a complete pass thru which is weird I thought. But maybe i didnt look long enough for it. Shooting a fmj with a hypodermic


How are you making out?


----------



## CarpCommander

This rut blows...

Seemed like it was about to go bananas a few days ago, but then it simply died. I've been hunting every day since around the 25th in 2 counties and 3 farms, different sets almost every time, and although I've seen a few shooters I have to say this is the least amount of pure rut activity/chasing/seeking I can remember. 

Sat all day today, with a huge open valley in front of me, a prime rut funnel behind me, textbook wind, perfect weather, 2 solid shooters that cruised by y-day, and I saw a total of 4 deer. 2 dink bucks pushing 2 tiny does at 0815. Nothing else all day. 

The farm I was on is awesome for carrying sound as well, and I didn't hear anything going on either. I don't get it.


----------



## BBD1984

CarpCommander said:


> This rut blows...
> 
> Seemed like it was about to go bananas a few days ago, but then it simply died. I've been hunting every day since around the 25th in 2 counties and 3 farms, different sets almost every time, and although I've seen a few shooters I have to say this is the least amount of pure rut activity/chasing/seeking I can remember.
> 
> Sat all day today, with a huge open valley in front of me, a prime rut funnel behind me, textbook wind, perfect weather, 2 solid shooters that cruised by y-day, and I saw a total of 4 deer. 2 dink bucks pushing 2 tiny does at 0815. Nothing else all day.
> 
> The farm I was on is awesome for carrying sound as well, and I didn't hear anything going on either. I don't get it.


 Did you try any calling? Sounds like your setup today around have been good for a decoy....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

BBD1984 said:


> I knew you were going to get a shot this week! This stinks... just shows you can't take any shot for granted... that's the worst... to endure tough weather conditions and mind numbing boredom.... to have it turn out like that....sickening but at least your not tracking a wounded deer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thanks bud. I agree thank God its not a wounded deer. I'm going to blame it on, my equipment,
When I got home I shot several times at about 15yds in my barn. Bow is shooting1" high and I only slapped the arrows together a few times..
I knew it!! Haha no way it was me!
I will be back in the same stand in the morning hoping for redemption


----------



## The Phantom

Nothing wrong with him. Congrats.





mandrroofing said:


> Hey guys I just shot this 1. I was hoping to hold out for bigger and I thought he was but I'm still really happy with him 12 scorable points just not a lot of mass and not real wide.Over all a great deer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

*Licking county*

Before shooting light.

Headlights lit up a buck along the field edge when I pulled of the road to park.
Saw two tails flip me off when I walked into the woods.


0730

Had two does and a fawn cross the bean field from one woods to another about 100 yards away.


The rest of the day, until 1740

NOTHING.


----------



## AthensShooter36

Tonight at 500


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

AthensShooter36 said:


> Tonight at 500
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good work... love seeing the regulars on here putting'em down!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Schneeder

BBD1984 said:


> O Man... next to a state park!! Do you have to take a large stick with you when you walk to your stand to beat the booners off!?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I wish. Haha More like to keep the does off. This is actually my first season hunting this property. I got permission to hunt it last year in December. I took a doe off of it but nothing more. I haven't seen any big boys except for on camera so we'll see if I can get it done there. It is definitely a great spot for late season due to beans or corn being left up just for hunting purposes.


----------



## Meat

Nice bucks guys. Good luck to all who are still putting time in to oit one down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1sawtooth

AthensShooter36 said:


> Well boys there a bbd down in lock-in county
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No pictures means it never happened. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AthensShooter36

1sawtooth said:


> No pictures means it never happened. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


He’s posted above lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Better git r done early man, unless you have a blind to sit in during the afternoon. Looks to be real soggy later on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Hopefully the rain holds off...


Tim


----------



## BBD1984

Tim/OH said:


> Hopefully the rain holds off...
> 
> 
> Tim


Tim how did hunting go with the gf? Really like to tag out Monday... that way I can start taking my boy. I have a tough enough time shooting the big one when I'm alone...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

BBD1984 said:


> Tim how did hunting go with the gf? Really like to tag out Monday... that way I can start taking my boy. I have a tough enough time shooting the big one when I'm alone...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 It went great bro she enjoyed herself...was hoping to see some deer this morning but we didn’t see anything, she couldn’t hunt this evening which was too bad because I was covered up in deer all evening 


Tim


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> Hopefully the rain holds off...
> 
> 
> Tim


I hear ya, I’ll be out there with ya regardless. Looks like rain after 1pm on tho. It is what it is. Good luck to you bro-tato chip! Lol, love that commercial.[emoji23]

Last year I killed my buck on the last morning, of the last day of my rutcation(Nov 13th). Well tomorrow is the last day of this years rutcation, so fingers crossed! Cmoooooooon Nov 12th, pull thru for me!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Also wanted to add that this has been the toughest rutcation in at least the past handful of years. By this time last year, I had already come to full draw on a couple different big bucks(needed a few more steps both times), and seen numerous shooters on cam and in person. This year has just been a chip n a chair. Guessing my timing was just off.....again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Headed to the farm with high hopes this morning. Good luck to everyone today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schneeder

I‎t was not easy getting out of bed this morning. Lol Good luck today!


----------



## lutzweiser

I’m trying. This blanket is warm and it’s so cold outside. At least there’s no wind


----------



## lutzweiser

Also way to easy to procrastinate when Stand is only 85yds from your front porch, why I call it the front porch stand. So actually my couch, blanket, TV and hot coffee are just a little over 100yds from my stand. Very tempting to be on couch instead of stand when it’s 21 degrees and seeing no deer


----------



## lutzweiser

Was sitting on my deck last night about mid night and had a few deer in my yard. But could also hear them walking around on the frozen leaves across the street and near my stand. I hope they bedding down somewhere close


----------



## RH1

Nice morning guys.
Saw a lot of deer driving to the farm this morning.
My last day of vacation, I climbed back in the stand that I missed from last night.
I'm hoping for redemption


----------



## lutzweiser

Herd of ducks and geese just flew over. Now where’s that flock of flicking deer ar


----------



## Hower08

Perfect morning guys. Me and rh1 are on opposite ends of the farm from each other both set up tight to bedding. Let's hope theirs two blood trails on these leaves this morning.


----------



## lutzweiser

Hower08 said:


> Perfect morning guys. Me and rh1 are on opposite ends of the farm from each other both set up tight to bedding. Let's hope theirs two blood trails on these leaves this morning.



Make that 3 blood trails. Don’t leave me out


----------



## jace

this has been my best week of hunting in ohio, finally hit the rut just right, saw numerous deer, chasing, bucks grunting, me and my buddy both killed


----------



## PABBD

Good luck boys. Remember it can all happen in 30 seconds. We wait all year for days like this in November. Be safe and shoot straight


----------



## RH1

First pass of the day guys.
120s 8pt came in loving the estrous I have out


----------



## ohiobucks

lutzweiser said:


> Also way to easy to procrastinate when Stand is only 85yds from your front porch, why I call it the front porch stand. So actually my couch, blanket, TV and hot coffee are just a little over 100yds from my stand. Very tempting to be on couch instead of stand when it’s 21 degrees and seeing no deer


I'm about 100yds off my back deck this morning, good luck all.


----------



## hdrking2003

RH1 said:


> First pass of the day guys.
> 120s 8pt came in loving the estrous I have out


Hahahaha, my first pass was a spike about 5 mins ago. He was a big typical spike tho[emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser




----------



## hdrking2003

This is home for today. About 20 mins or so from actual “home”.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schneeder

Just had 3 does move through no buck behind them though.


----------



## Tim/OH

That’s awesome how some of you guys have woods to hunt by your house.


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Beautiful morning...a few does so far


Tim


----------



## cjcg7980

My nephew killed this in meigs last night


----------



## BBD1984

cjcg7980 said:


> My nephew killed this in meigs last night


Very nice...!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chief razor

Had deer chasing at 6:10, to dark to see of course. Since then the squirrels have had my head on a swivel. Perfect morning though, the kind you think about all year long. Good luck all! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## BBD1984

z7master167 said:


> Southern ohio


 Any update on your deer?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

mandrroofing said:


> Hey guys I just shot this 1. I was hoping to hold out for bigger and I thought he was but I'm still really happy with him 12 scorable points just not a lot of mass and not real wide.Over all a great deer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


 Congrats....


Tim


----------



## Darkvador

Bucks only moving when the doe are moving in my neck of the woods for the last 5 days. Lazy bums.


----------



## backstrap75

Seems like a strange rut we are having this year. Not sure if it?s just a little early, or I?m simply not in a hot seat yet. Hunted all day Friday, saw theee small bucks and one doe, from 8 am to Dark yesterday and saw 3 does, and and this morning one shooter. Weather is right for it, does not in heat through? I?ve been having some success with rattling in morning.


----------



## IClark

Beautiful morning here in Seneca county. Snow on my back deck! Getting ready to head to church.


----------



## BBD1984

backstrap75 said:


> Seems like a strange rut we are having this year. Not sure if it?s just a little early, or I?m simply not in a hot seat yet. Hunted all day Friday, saw theee small bucks and one doe, from 8 am to Dark yesterday and saw 3 does, and and this morning one shooter. Weather is right for it, does not in heat through? I?ve been having some success with rattling in morning.


 yeah I'm not able to comment on the levels of rutting activity... but I can't imagine much better rut conditions.... we're 10-15 degrees below average on the temps and the wind was been moderate to low. 

I'm not able to go out today, but scheduled tomorrow off... was really hoping to get my new decoy before then but wal mart website still show in transit 

When I was out last, I got good response from hitting the doe bleats with my true talker....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CattleGuy

at home today on dad duty - until 3pm 
sat yesterday AM - No deer
Last night went to go pull in on my other place - taking beans off so I drove around and went in the long way on the back side of the beans/woods - low and behold the corn to the south of me had been taken off the night before and combining the SE field as I sat there - 2 combines running at same time with in 1/2 mi of each other at same time. Within 2 hours I saw 7 diff does, and 3 diff bucks - 2 were chasing
I truly believe that the wet spring we had - leaving numerous fields in corn in our area still standing is hurting my efforts - this past 3 days however numerous fields have come off - HOWEVER still a very strange year for the rut
Hit and miss so far
Good luck


----------



## Meister

0 so far in Stark. Ughh


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

CattleGuy said:


> at home today on dad duty - until 3pm
> sat yesterday AM - No deer
> Last night went to go pull in on my other place - taking beans off so I drove around and went in the long way on the back side of the beans/woods - low and behold the corn to the south of me had been taken off the night before and combining the SE field as I sat there - 2 combines running at same time with in 1/2 mi of each other at same time. Within 2 hours I saw 7 diff does, and 3 diff bucks - 2 were chasing
> I truly believe that the wet spring we had - leaving numerous fields in corn in our area still standing is hurting my efforts - this past 3 days however numerous fields have come off - HOWEVER still a very strange year for the rut
> Hit and miss so far
> Good luck


Same here. There is a huge cornfield across the road from me and everything I’m seeing is coming from that direction.


----------



## SDaniels

0 in Morgan county. 1 basket 8 last night. I don't think the light switch was turned on yet. Hunted hard Wednesday thru now. Not 1 mature buck spotted.


----------



## backstrap75

The corn being up is a good point, I?m in Darke and Preble county and the farm is up in adjacent farms. Sitting till lunch today, and then an all day sit tomorrow. Planning on sitting all day Friday, Sunday and Monday as well


----------



## Hower08

Yearling doe bedded down about 50 yards from me


----------



## z7master167

BBD1984 said:


> Any update on your deer?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Tracked yesterday afternoon to a bed and blood all but dried up, didnt look like i jumped it out of the bed, but i backed out anyways grabbing some buddies after their morning hunt and we're going back


----------



## Schneeder

4 for 4 on seeing Patches during this weekends hunts. I wonder how dominate he is since I’ve seen him so much already cruising and chasing.


----------



## RH1

Forgot to show you guy's this,
Last Wed I was headed to Harrison county to help a buddy drag a buck out. 2 miles from his cabin this buck decided to commit suicide by crashing into the side of my Silverado.
My buddy's buck turned out to be a 142" 11pt
That's the first time we've doubled on bucks!


----------



## NChunterman

2.5 yr old 8 and 3 dinks so far this morning in Jackson. All 4 were on the move.


----------



## dduff1

Nothin


----------



## bmwlife1976

Highland county here. Finally seen my first sign of rut. The woods were on fire from first light until about 9. Called in a nice 10 to about 25 yds and had no shot. I've come so close so many times this week and something always happens. Urrrrrr. Must not be praying hard enough. 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

2 year old knarly buck. Has 5-6 on his left side, double main beams on his right side some junk growing out over his eyes. Curious to see what he will look like next year


----------



## Whitebuck9481

Not much going on in northern Licking county. Seems better in the afternoon/evening but no catching yet. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hoytman09

ohiobucks said:


> I'm about 100yds off my back deck this morning, good luck all.


I’ve been hunting close to my house this year as well and had some great hunts. 2 fridays ago I had 140-150” 8 point at 30 yards but no shot. This past Friday I had 160-170” buck at 35 yards but I didn’t like the shot and didn’t want to wound him. Here is a picture of the bigger one










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Hunted from 0600-1000, saw 3 does and 2 dinks. Meigs County. Back in at 1400 until dark. GL all


----------



## CattleGuy

So after I made my earlier post about daddy duty I'm holding my 14 mos old daughter showing her the birdies on the feeder. I look out into cut corn field and low and behold - 6 pt cruising. 10:00 AM

This guy was taken last night Mahoning Co. 3-4 mi where I hunt. My father in law sent to me last night. STUD


----------



## onlyaspike

CattleGuy said:


> So after I made my earlier post about daddy duty I'm holding my 14 mos old daughter showing her the birdies on the feeder. I look out into cut corn field and low and behold - 6 pt cruising. 10:00 AM
> 
> This guy was taken last night Mahoning Co. 3-4 mi where I hunt. My father in law sent to me last night. STUD


Wow....thats a stud. I live in Liberty....there are some big deer in them little pockets of woods. 
Went out this morning with daughter in Columbiana County....sat in the blind....saw some small bucks dogging does and 1 decent one tending a doe about 80-90yrds away....going back out this afternoon with my younger daughter....


----------



## Hower08

Sun just came out feels damn good. Maby it will get the deer up and moving


----------



## CattleGuy

Yep. That's all I hunt. Biggest piece of woods I hunt is like 20 acres


----------



## lutzweiser

Anybody do any hinge cutting on their hunting grounds


----------



## Tiggie_00

2 1/2 yr old Buck from my stand this morning


----------



## mtn3531

hoytman09 said:


> I’ve been hunting close to my house this year as well and had some great hunts. 2 fridays ago I had 140-150” 8 point at 30 yards but no shot. This past Friday I had 160-170” buck at 35 yards but I didn’t like the shot and didn’t want to wound him. Here is a picture of the bigger one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Be hard to shoot through that with a rifle lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## fullerb

Nice morning saw a 120 class buck with his nose to the ground. Also saw the same 4 pointer I saw last night and a spike horn. All before 10:00am. Nothing since and I’m staying to dark. Licking county 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billhalljr

Good sign









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ole.jensen

Darkvador said:


> Bucks only moving when the doe are moving in my neck of the woods for the last 5 days. *Lazy bums.*


:laugh:


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

Spike buck and button buck this morning that’s it going back out now Monroe County 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bp1992!

I videoed this buck in Ross county November 3rd you can hear growl and grunt 


https://youtu.be/dHI2LknSQoI


----------



## onlyaspike

Been in the blind since 110pm.....1 button buck...1 doe so far....


----------



## Tim/OH

Whitebuck9481 said:


> Not much going on in northern Licking county. Seems better in the afternoon/evening but no catching yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 I hunt in pataskala too man...agree that evening hunts are the ticket right now


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

I hope the action this evening was like yesterday but with bigger bucks lol.


Tim


----------



## Whitebuck9481

Tim/OH said:


> I hunt in pataskala too man...agree that evening hunts are the ticket right now
> 
> 
> Tim


Last three days in a row I saw a nice buck in a field I hunt around 230 to 245. Got here at 130 and still no sign of him. Little over two hours remaining. 🤞

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

Tim/OH said:


> I hope the action this evening was like yesterday but with bigger bucks lol.
> 
> 
> Tim


Hey I'd like the be seeing the ones you are right now!! I can't get on a decent one to save my life this year


----------



## ohiobucks

Should be able to hear them coming this afternoon, dry leaves and minimal wind where I'm at in Knox


----------



## RH1

I've been in my stand since 615. Saw a 120s after 7 and a little basket rack,buck at 845. Notta 1 since


----------



## Whitebuck9481

Just got better. Neighbor decided it was a good time for target practice. He needs it....he is shooting the metal plate targets. And you can hear that he's hitting 1 out of 3 or 4 shots. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Hey guys remember when I posted pictures of 2 fawns still with spots on them last week of October....here one of them now still small









Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Here is mom the other fawn is coming









Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

I still bring myself to shoot mom, they wouldn’t survive without her and they are still nursing off of her


Tim


----------



## mtn3531

Tim/OH said:


> I still bring myself to shoot mom, they wouldn’t survive without her and they are still nursing off of her
> 
> 
> Tim


 Wise decision. They need all the help they can get at this point. She's walking bait for you at this point as well. Good luck. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Whitebuck9481 said:


> Last three days in a row I saw a nice buck in a field I hunt around 230 to 245. Got here at 130 and still no sign of him. Little over two hours remaining. &#55358;&#56606;
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 Good luck bro if you need any help with tracking or dragging let me know...I’m hunting off broad st


Tim


----------



## Meister

Up in northern Stark. God put skwerls here just to screw with bow hunters.


----------



## Tim/OH

mtn3531 said:


> Wise decision. They need all the help they can get at this point. She's walking bait for you at this point as well. Good luck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


 Yep I was thinking the samething I’ve watched smaller bucks bump her around but she never leaves them fawns no matter what

I see them everyday and keep telling myself like will you bring a buck in please lol


Tim


----------



## AthensShooter36

Tim/OH said:


> Yep I was thinking the samething I’ve watched smaller bucks bump her around but she never leaves them fawns no matter what
> 
> I see them everyday and keep telling myself like will you bring a buck in please lol
> 
> 
> Tim


I always want the same thing tim it’s like a pipe dream till it happens lmao! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

AthensShooter36 said:


> I always want the same thing tim it’s like a pipe dream till it happens lmao!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I know right lol...but I’m like I keep giving you a free pass can you please return the favor lmao


Tim


----------



## WMA HUNTER

Tim/OH said:


> I still bring myself to shoot mom, they wouldn’t survive without her and they are still nursing off of her
> 
> 
> Tim


If you all have fawns still nursing now , what makes you think the rut is now ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Hower08 said:


> Hey I'd like the be seeing the ones you are right now!! I can't get on a decent one to save my life this year


 Hopefully this evening will change and you will see a shooter...you in the stand now

Tim


----------



## arrow179

Tim/OH said:


> Good luck bro if you need any help with tracking or dragging let me know...I’m hunting off broad st
> 
> 
> Tim


I have a farm I’ve been hunting the last couple years that is just S of Morse Rd and W of 310. There are some big bucks around there but I didn’t lay an eye on anything over 130” the last 2 years. Good luck on sticking a big one!


----------



## Tim/OH

More deer are filtering through....looks like some does


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

WMA HUNTER said:


> If you all have fawns still nursing now , what makes you think the rut is now ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 These are the only fawns that I’ve seen nursing they were born late maybe June/July-Aug....this was the first time I’ve ever seen fawns with spots on them in oct...it’s not like all the fawns out here are nursing , mom just got bred real late in the yr that’s all


Tim


----------



## bmwlife1976

Meister said:


> Up in northern Stark. God put skwerls here just to screw with bow hunters.


Amen buddy

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Raining in Logan Co.... getting excited about my all day sit tomorrow.... just stopped and picked up a doe decoy and some code blue doe estrous. I'm pulling out ALL the stops boys...!

Hope there is some ROI from the money I just spent

Anyone planning on sitting all day tomorrow....?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

arrow179 said:


> I have a farm I’ve been hunting the last couple years that is just S of Morse Rd and W of 310. There are some big bucks around there but I didn’t lay an eye on anything over 130” the last 2 years. Good luck on sticking a big one!


 Thanks man you too.....I know exactly where you are talking about and there are some big ones in that area...stay patient you will see one


Tim


----------



## AthensShooter36

Tim/OH said:


> I know right lol...but I’m like I keep giving you a free pass can you please return the favor lmao
> 
> 
> Tim


Haha man I wish you coulda been in stand with me yesterday how picture perfect everything happend. Like you see these stories and these pipe dream scenarios, it definitely hit me yesterday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

Tim/OH said:


> Hopefully this evening will change and you will see a shooter...you in the stand now
> 
> Tim


Yup was only out of woods for about 2 hours today. Just had the same little button buck go by that I see everyday and all I could picture was a cheeseburger with legs lol


----------



## Tim/OH

AthensShooter36 said:


> Haha man I wish you coulda been in stand with me yesterday how picture perfect everything happend. Like you see these stories and these pipe dream scenarios, it definitely hit me yesterday
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Lol....it will happen to us one day hopefully haha


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Raining.....


Tim


----------



## AthensShooter36

Tim/OH said:


> Lol....it will happen to us one day hopefully haha
> 
> 
> Tim


I hope it all happens to each and everyone of you this year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Hower08 said:


> Yup was only out of woods for about 2 hours today. Just had the same little button buck go by that I see everyday and all I could picture was a cheeseburger with legs lol


 Lol that sounds gd right now


Tim


----------



## jimmyfunk60

Last night on stand saw a good buck 2-300 yards away in next field trotting across, grunted a few times but no response. This was pretty late in the evening, a few minutes later saw a deer
Running down the tree line away from where I saw buck come across field. I assumed it was the deer I just saw. As I was packing up and about to climb down heard a deer busting through the small strip of woods that separate the fields. A shooter buck came out and passed at 35 yards. I’m not sure what Buck it was I just know he was wide and tall for what I could make out. It was well past shooting light at this time. I sat in the stand for a while and slipped out. This morning I saw a gimped up 8 point that wasn’t moving very well and I might have shot him to put him out of his misery but he was 177 yards away when I ranged him lol. Couldn’t hunt this evening have a sick little one at home. So I’m sitting by the fire enjoying a Christmas ale while I type this. I did get my big kids deer feeder filled for youth season and hung a hang on next to one of my stands so hopefully kids will kill some deer this weekend. I can’t hunt tomorrow morning have to haul my dad’s jeep to Akron, will be out Monday night and Tuesday morning then back to work. Good luck everybody.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkimbel42

Same here! Bjt not quite. Been after the same buck 4 years now. Never been on camera in shooting light, and I had nearly lost hope of ever seeing him. Well I did my homework this year and decided i had the perfect set to take a nice buck. Long story short, I look to my right and BAM! There he is casually tailing a doe. She walks right past my stand and is quartering away 15 yards. He is on the other side of me making a scrape. I could have taken the shot but there was lots of brush and I didn't want to chance it since he's 165-170 buck. So I decide to wait for him to follow the doe, just a few more yards and I'll have a shot you dream about, 17 yrs quartering away. But...
He sensed something was a miss, just as those old bucks do and puts on the brakes. Turns walks 10 yards the opposite direction makes a scrape them walks off over the hill and out of sight. I'm in my stand about in tears because of how perfect everything panned out! I'm talking 4.5 almost 5 years and thousands of hours spent scouting and researching, learning everything I can to get on him and I thought it finnaly paid off. So I'm hoping he messes up somewhere else down the line. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## WMA HUNTER

Tim/OH said:


> These are the only fawns that I’ve seen nursing they were born late maybe June/July-Aug....this was the first time I’ve ever seen fawns with spots on them in oct...it’s not like all the fawns out here are nursing , mom just got bred real late in the yr that’s all
> 
> 
> Tim


I only ask because I just back from Ohio about a hour ago. 
I was there for a week saw does every day and lots of them , but saw no bucks even following them. 
Only saw three bucks from my stand and there were none of them with does at all. Never hunted Ohio before but it seemed strange . One evening at dark I had 8 does in front of me from 16-23 yds for the last hour of light and not a buck in sight. There were 6 does there yesterday evening no bucks even harassing them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spaz 85

WMA HUNTER said:


> I only ask because I just back from Ohio about a hour ago.
> I was there for a week saw does every day and lots of them , but saw no bucks even following them.
> Only saw three bucks from my stand and there were none of them with does at all. Never hunted Ohio before but it seemed strange . One evening at dark I had 8 does in front of me from 16-23 yds for the last hour of light and not a buck in sight. There were 6 does there yesterday evening no bucks even harassing them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where at in Ohio?


----------



## WMA HUNTER

spaz 85 said:


> Where at in Ohio?


Jackson county 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrow179

Tim/OH said:


> Thanks man you too.....I know exactly where you are talking about and there are some big ones in that area...stay patient you will see one
> 
> 
> Tim


Already killed my buck back on 10/24 second time in the woods this year so probably not gonna spend a bunch of time over that way! Hunted 5x so far this year and have 2 deer on the ground - 2 more tags to fill!!

Good luck to you while you are still on vacation - it can happen at anytime!


----------



## ohiobucks

Well, my 2017 rut hunt vacation is officially over, back to work tomorrow. I can't remember a worse first 2 weeks of November in the Ohio whitetail woods. Activity at times was non-existent, and it never really took off for me. Saw one real chase, and it was very brief. I took the bow off the hanger once for a decent buck that skirted my position. Doe sightings were minimal as well. Other than that, it was just time spent in the woods.

I'll take a few hours off in the afternoons if the weather is ideal, but the anticipation of filling my buck tag with archery gear is pretty low...


----------



## jk0069

Passed this guy this morning. Literally right underneath me while he was getting his picture taken. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> Well, my 2017 rut hunt vacation is officially over, back to work tomorrow. I can't remember a worse first 2 weeks of November in the Ohio whitetail woods. Activity at times was non-existent, and it never really took off for me. Saw one real chase, and it was very brief. I took the bow off the hanger once for a decent buck that skirted my position. Doe sightings were minimal as well.  Other than that, it was just time spent in the woods.
> 
> I'll take a few hours off in the afternoons if the weather is ideal, but the anticipation of filling my buck tag with archery gear is pretty low...


If I were to recap my rutcation, it would almost mirror yours exactly.....only I️ never took my bow off the holder. Wouldn’t you know it.....both Knox county.

I’m on lockdown until the weekend, and hopefully something big will be on it’s feet by then.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IrishHunter1

Hunted this morning until noon. Knox. Saw 1 doe being chased by 2 spike bucks. This has been the strangest rut.... I can?t explain seeing so many does this week without any bucks bumping, chasing or seeking. Today was the first day I?ve seen any ?rut? behavior.


----------



## jk0069

hdrking2003 said:


> If I were to recap my rutcation, it would almost mirror yours exactly.....only I️ never took my bow off the holder. Wouldn’t you know it.....both Knox county.
> 
> I’m on lockdown until the weekend, and hopefully something big will be on it’s feet by then.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree with both of you. Until yesterday morning the deer on my property had completely shifted nocturnal. The moon was so bright I could see why. Temperature was perfect the past few days though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

arrow179 said:


> Already killed my buck back on 10/24 second time in the woods this year so probably not gonna spend a bunch of time over that way! Hunted 5x so far this year and have 2 deer on the ground - 2 more tags to fill!!
> 
> Good luck to you while you are still on vacation - it can happen at anytime!


 Congratulations man where are the pics or did you post them already....and thank you


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

jk0069 said:


> Passed this guy this morning. Literally right underneath me while he was getting his picture taken.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 He would have been tough to pass up...


Tim


----------



## holterross

Woods seem to be on fire in southern Ohio. Buddy shot a good one in meigs tonight and my brother missed a 140 class ten around 430 today. Took my buck to the taxidermist and seen around 15 deer on the 20 mile drive down. 

I feel like things kicked off around Halloween, I seen the best rut activity the first couple days of November. Then the spotlight in the sky was turned on and the temps were warm and everything went nocturnal. Temp drop again and the moons not as bright and everything picked up again. After being at the taxidermist shop I assure you there are some hogs being laid down, all about being there at the right time. Up until last year I went 4 years without killing a buck and I burn 2 weeks of vacation every year for the rut. Sometimes it just doesn't happen and that tag sandwich doesn't taste good. Good luck and be safe enjoy reading the updates. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckbadger

ohiobucks said:


> Well, my 2017 rut hunt vacation is officially over, back to work tomorrow. I can't remember a worse first 2 weeks of November in the Ohio whitetail woods. Activity at times was non-existent, and it never really took off for me. Saw one real chase, and it was very brief. I took the bow off the hanger once for a decent buck that skirted my position. Doe sightings were minimal as well. Other than that, it was just time spent in the woods.


Experienced the same in Ohio and PA, which was expected as EHD knocked down a lot of deer and many good bucks in our area. After reading a lot of posts like yours, I'm wondering if EHD was more wide spread than most thought effecting a lot of hunting throughout different areas? As it surely had a negative effect here.


----------



## bmwlife1976

ohiobucks said:


> Well, my 2017 rut hunt vacation is officially over, back to work tomorrow. I can't remember a worse first 2 weeks of November in the Ohio whitetail woods. Activity at times was non-existent, and it never really took off for me. Saw one real chase, and it was very brief. I took the bow off the hanger once for a decent buck that skirted my position. Doe sightings were minimal as well. Other than that, it was just time spent in the woods.
> 
> I'll take a few hours off in the afternoons if the weather is ideal, but the anticipation of filling my buck tag with archery gear is pretty low...


Agreed. 100%. 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwlife1976

ohiobucks said:


> Well, my 2017 rut hunt vacation is officially over, back to work tomorrow. I can't remember a worse first 2 weeks of November in the Ohio whitetail woods. Activity at times was non-existent, and it never really took off for me. Saw one real chase, and it was very brief. I took the bow off the hanger once for a decent buck that skirted my position. Doe sightings were minimal as well. Other than that, it was just time spent in the woods.
> 
> I'll take a few hours off in the afternoons if the weather is ideal, but the anticipation of filling my buck tag with archery gear is pretty low...


Back to work for me tomorrow as well. And I just started seeing some sign of rut this weekend

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobucks

Buckbadger said:


> Experienced the same in Ohio and PA, which was expected as EHD knocked down a lot of deer and many good bucks in our area. After reading a lot of posts like yours, I'm wondering if EHD was more wide spread than most thought effecting a lot of hunting throughout different areas? As it surely had a negative effect here.


I don't believe that is the case in my area, as I'm still getting pics of good bucks after dark. There's plenty of deer around here.


----------



## jk918

ohiobucks said:


> Well, my 2017 rut hunt vacation is officially over, back to work tomorrow. I can't remember a worse first 2 weeks of November in the Ohio whitetail woods. Activity at times was non-existent, and it never really took off for me. Saw one real chase, and it was very brief. I took the bow off the hanger once for a decent buck that skirted my position. Doe sightings were minimal as well. Other than that, it was just time spent in the woods.
> 
> I'll take a few hours off in the afternoons if the weather is ideal, but the anticipation of filling my buck tag with archery gear is pretty low...


I am in this same boat on stand 40+ hours this week only saw one shooter that was Wednesday but he never got close. I think the best activity was the last week in October as I had 5-6 shooters on camera that week. Maybe it will pick up this weekend always get good pics this weekend yearly.


----------



## jk0069

Tim/OH said:


> He would have been tough to pass up...
> 
> 
> Tim


Yea, been on my mind ever since. He came by at 5 yards and never knew I was there. It was a great encounter, I still find it amazing that these big boys navigate the woods so quietly. I swear the yearlings sounds like elephants and he just casually past through. He even followed the trail I use to come to the stand backwards to where I came from. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

Big shooter came in 25 yards just a few minutes after I ran out of enough light to shoot. story of my life!!


----------



## Tim/OH

jk0069 said:


> Yea, been on my mind ever since. He came by at 5 yards and never knew I was there. It was a great encounter, I still find it amazing that these big boys navigate the woods so quietly. I swear the yearlings sounds like elephants and he just casually past through. He even followed the trail I use to come to the stand backwards to where I came from.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Sound like it was a great encounter especially since you got a pic of him while you was in the tree...yeah them yearlings are something else I had one just randomly running around the woods like someone was chasing it lol...the other deer were like *** lol...and yes I find it amazing too.

When you back out ?


Tim


----------



## jk0069

Tim/OH said:


> Sound like it was a great encounter especially since you got a pic of him while you was in the tree...yeah them yearlings are something else I had one just randomly running around the woods like someone was chasing it lol...the other deer were like *** lol...and yes I find it amazing too.
> 
> When you back out ?
> 
> 
> Tim


Well it’s budget week at work, but working now so I can hopefully slip loose on Wednesday or Thursday. The cellular cameras really put a damper on my ability to concentrate at work though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Well guys I'm back to work in the morning also.
Strange week for sure. Lots of young deer this week. I only had 2 encounters with shooter caliber deer. Passed on an upper 30s 10point on Wed morning, whiffed one right over a studs back last evening. Never settled into my shot. He was a big deer! Sat the same stand daylight to dark today and only saw 2 small bucks early and one yearling doe at last light. Lots of season left so I'm staying optimistic.


----------



## fullerb

Just doe’s for me tonight no bucks. Back at it tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

Hoping to take my boy out tomorrow on doe patrol again. Took him out last tuesday to a killer spot and we saw one lone little 8 point. Very strange rut activity over by Martinsburg as well. I saw one chasing on November 1st and that's it.


----------



## arrow179

Tim/OH said:


> Congratulations man where are the pics or did you post them already....and thank you
> 
> 
> Tim


They are way back on pg 31. Lol! Lots of posts since then - almost 90 pages worth!!


----------



## tyepsu

I am sick to my stomach. This has been my target buck all year and tonight I got my opportunity. My arrow deflected off a tree branch and went right under him at 25 yards. Hoping I can get back out there Wednesday afternoon. So disappointed in myself right now.


----------



## Tim/OH

jk0069 said:


> Well it’s budget week at work, but working now so I can hopefully slip loose on Wednesday or Thursday. The cellular cameras really put a damper on my ability to concentrate at work though!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 you using them covert cams ???


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

arrow179 said:


> They are way back on pg 31. Lol! Lots of posts since then - almost 90 pages worth!!


 Ok I will check it out

Tim


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Meister said:


> Up in northern Stark. God put skwerls here just to screw with bow hunters.


Amen! My head has been on a swivel for weeks, I feel like a bobblehead.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

BBD1984 said:


> Raining in Logan Co.... getting excited about my all day sit tomorrow.... just stopped and picked up a doe decoy and some code blue doe estrous. I'm pulling out ALL the stops boys...!
> 
> Hope there is some ROI from the money I just spent
> 
> Anyone planning on sitting all day tomorrow....?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I do in Meigs Co. Good luck to you!


----------



## BBD1984

tyepsu said:


> View attachment 6298541
> 
> 
> I am sick to my stomach. This has been my target buck all year and tonight I got my opportunity. My arrow deflected off a tree branch and went right under him at 25 yards. Hoping I can get back out there Wednesday afternoon. So disappointed in myself right now.


 that's tough one bud.... feel for ya...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Hitting hard tomorrow 1st all day sit in a long time... weather should be perfect!

Hopefully it turns out to NOT be an all day hunt... if you get what I'm saying

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobuckboy65

its been a weird rut. On one of my farms actions is completely none existenet and no good bucks anywhere around. On a farm about 10 miles from it i had some of the best rut action that i have ever seen and actually filled my buck tag there on 11/7. bucks chasing quite a bit and killed my buck cruising looking for does.


----------



## ohiobuckboy65

its been a weird rut. On one of my farms actions is completely none existenet and no good bucks anywhere around. On a farm about 10 miles from it i had some of the best rut action that i have ever seen and actually filled my buck tag there on 11/7. bucks chasing quite a bit and killed my buck cruising looking for does.


----------



## mtn3531

BBD1984 said:


> Hitting hard tomorrow 1st all day sit in a long time... weather should be perfect!
> 
> Hopefully it turns out to NOT be an all day hunt... if you get what I'm saying
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


If you were near Preble county you could have swung by the farm I hunt and picked up my decoys to use lol. It's about as good as it gets when they come in to one. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rut sniper

Rut activity here seems to be non existent. Actually starting to get more daylight photos of bucks on scrapes, but the doe seem to fell off the earth. Couple decent bucks on cam, but nothing with the wow factor. Heard more grunting and chasing thru the woods 2 weeks ago. Off again all this week, so hopefully somethin shakes loose. 

Meigs County


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

Actually saw chasing finally after some many days maybe I got some late bloomers Monroe County 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkimbel42

HOYT_MUZZY58 said:


> Actually saw chasing finally after some many days maybe I got some late bloomers Monroe County
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same! Very odd but the woods exploded starting saturday in canton Ohio! Almost sealed the deal on dream buck...

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkimbel42

BBD1984 said:


> Hitting hard tomorrow 1st all day sit in a long time... weather should be perfect!
> 
> Hopefully it turns out to NOT be an all day hunt... if you get what I'm saying
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Goodluck! Seems like in my neck of the woods this coming week will be fantastic! Big bucks just started chasing from what I've gathered over the weekend 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

ohiobucks said:


> Well, my 2017 rut hunt vacation is officially over, back to work tomorrow. I can't remember a worse first 2 weeks of November in the Ohio whitetail woods. Activity at times was non-existent, and it never really took off for me. Saw one real chase, and it was very brief. I took the bow off the hanger once for a decent buck that skirted my position. Doe sightings were minimal as well. Other than that, it was just time spent in the woods.
> 
> I'll take a few hours off in the afternoons if the weather is ideal, but the anticipation of filling my buck tag with archery gear is pretty low...



Same for me in Columbiana Co. Back to work now but at least I’m home by 2:15 everyday. I can still get 2-3 HRs in every night. Plus I am off the whole week of Thanksgiving.


----------



## CarpCommander

BBD1984 said:


> Raining in Logan Co.... getting excited about my all day sit tomorrow.... just stopped and picked up a doe decoy and some code blue doe estrous. I'm pulling out ALL the stops boys...!
> 
> Hope there is some ROI from the money I just spent
> 
> Anyone planning on sitting all day tomorrow....?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I'll be in Logan county as well, at least in the AM. Saw a few there y-day AM, but no shooters. I'll take food and drink with me just in case they're on their feet. I did see a small buck going 150% full tilt after a doe in a cut korn field around 1pm, on the way to another farm. Hard to tell what that means...if anything...

Been one helluva strange rut so far. I'd love to see the classic 2-4 day spurt of heavy action. Seems that hasn't happened in Ohio for quite some years. Last few ruts have been jacked up for one reason or another.


----------



## lutzweiser

Just a heads up to the guys thinking about buying Thermacell heated insoles, they DO NOT keep your feet warm and toasty in your boots. They just keep your feet from getting cold and numb. Also it wouldn't be a bad idea to buy an extra set of battery's either. They take about 3-4 hours for a full charge after you have used them.


----------



## flinginairos

rut sniper said:


> Rut activity here seems to be non existent. Actually starting to get more daylight photos of bucks on scrapes, but the doe seem to fell off the earth. Couple decent bucks on cam, but nothing with the wow factor. Heard more grunting and chasing thru the woods 2 weeks ago. Off again all this week, so hopefully somethin shakes loose.
> 
> Meigs County


Very slow for us in Meigs this weekend. My dad went down Thursday and I got there Friday morning. My dad rattled in and passed our #1 buck for some reason I'll never know. Saturday morning I went with my buddy in a run n gun hunt in a nice funnel and right at daylight we had that same buck come in to 12 yards but never offered a shot! After that the action was very slow. Only saw one real chase and it was a year old buck. This buck was all over our cams between the 2nd-5th but the daylight activity really tapered off after that 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

For those of you that got it done, congrats.
For the rest of us, we'll be back.

Working this week and weekend (off Wed and Thur but probably won't make it out).

My brother said my nephew got a 10 point Thurs north of Danville. He said he had some ground shrinkage, but not bad.

Good luck.
Stay warm.
Be safe.

PS: I think instead of hunting next Veteran's Day I might take in a parade!


----------



## fullerb

I’m in with a north wind. The woods is noisy and a slight miss. 2nd all day sit. Good luck to everyone that is out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

I’m in the stand ready to kill a booner 


Tim


----------



## BBD1984

Man o man... rough morning... did not give myself enough time for preparations.... just got in stand.... at least 1 deer busted me coming in.... rain yesterday has made it mighty quite... keep your eyes peeled!

Good luck fellas...I packed a lunch but I'd be more than willing to donate it to a food shelter to be done early!!

As I'm typing doe and fawn slipped in behind me

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

Tim/OH said:


> I’m in the stand ready to kill a booner
> 
> 
> Tim


I’m in too. 2nd week of my rutcaction is on! Good luck Tim!


----------



## Tim/OH

XxOHIOARCHERxX said:


> I’m in too. 2nd week of my rutcaction is on! Good luck Tim!


 Me too bro thanks and good luck to you


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

BBD1984 said:


> Man o man... rough morning... did not give myself enough time for preparations.... just got in stand.... at least 1 deer busted me coming in.... rain yesterday has made it mighty quite... keep your eyes peeled!
> 
> Good luck fellas...I packed a lunch but I'd be more than willing to donate it to a food shelter to be done early!!
> 
> As I'm typing doe and fawn slipped in behind me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 Lol.....good luck man


Tim


----------



## BBD1984

Maybe deer will be moving with heavy rains last night🤞

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## medicsnoke

The last 3 days have been the best I've seen all year. Bucks are breaking up from lock doen, scrapes active again and big boys on the move. I heard sparing, saw chasing and killed a big one yesterday.


----------



## tdurb1327

lutzweiser said:


> Just a heads up to the guys thinking about buying Thermacell heated insoles, they DO NOT keep your feet warm and toasty in your boots. They just keep your feet from getting cold and numb. Also it wouldn't be a bad idea to buy an extra set of battery's either. They take about 3-4 hours for a full charge after you have used them.


The reviews on them are terrible so I would never buy them. Just buy toe warmer packs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrroofing

I was thinking of getting those insulated boot covers. Kind of bulky to carry in but might be well worth it 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

The company that makes hand and toe warmers now makes insole warmers.


----------



## glassguy2511

holterross said:


> Woods seem to be on fire in southern Ohio. Buddy shot a good one in meigs tonight and my brother missed a 140 class ten around 430 today. Took my buck to the taxidermist and seen around 15 deer on the 20 mile drive down.
> 
> I feel like things kicked off around Halloween, I seen the best rut activity the first couple days of November. Then the spotlight in the sky was turned on and the temps were warm and everything went nocturnal. Temp drop again and the moons not as bright and everything picked up again. After being at the taxidermist shop I assure you there are some hogs being laid down, all about being there at the right time. Up until last year I went 4 years without killing a buck and I burn 2 weeks of vacation every year for the rut. Sometimes it just doesn't happen and that tag sandwich doesn't taste good. Good luck and be safe enjoy reading the updates.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree. Things were the same for me in Southern Ohio (Scioto/Jackson Co areas).

I had lots of chasing and bumping from Halloween through just last Friday (mature deer). I actually had an opportunity at a mainframe 11 or 12, heavy and tall tines on November 4th. It was rather warm, everything went wrong that afternoon and I got in the stand late. Not 20 minutes after I sat down in the stand I had 3 does trot in and he was on them.

The last few days I have been getting much fewer pics, going from 500-700 a day to 250. Seems like 11pm-6am the deer are not moving which I am sure is a result of these very dark nights.

I think in my area I had a hot doe the first week of November and now I am in a lull until another doe comes in. Last night I had 12 does around me from 4pm till dark and no bucks. Just a week ago I had a buck parade of 4 bucks chasing one doe. 

I did see a new one (for me anyway) last night. 1 mature doe kept running another mature doe off in front of me. She would run her off 20-30 yards and when the doe came back she would do it again. After a few times, she ran the other doe off completely out of sight and hearing distance (like 300-400 yards). I have never seen this type of doe behavior, but I will do an avid hunter assumption that the one who was ran off is coming in and the other doe didnt want her around to deal with the attention she is about to get from the bucks. Just my take on it anyways.

Things should be heating up with the next round of does coming in but I think in my neck of the woods the bigger bucks have been on lock down for much of the end of last week and majority of the weekend.


----------



## backstrap75

3 does this morning, no bucks. If they are in lockdown, this is the earliest I?ve seen them.


----------



## ohiobbc123

Woods are alive this morning in highland county. I've seen multiple bucks chasing does. Nothing bigger than 110" though

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Out in Perry county looking for a doe. Had a small forky right under me and a lone doe about 50 yards from me.


----------



## lutzweiser

tdurb1327 said:


> The reviews on them are terrible so I would never buy them. Just buy toe warmer packs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most of the terrible reviews are from guys thinking these are going to make your feet fell like you are sitting in front of the fireplace, with your old lady rubbing them and giving you a pedicure. I love mine. I had no problem staying in the stand last week with those cold mornings. I didnt even have on insulated socks, just your everyday Nike dry fit soaks.


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

mandrroofing said:


> I was thinking of getting those insulated boot covers. Kind of bulky to carry in but might be well worth it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I've got a pair of the ice breaker boot blankets and they work really well. Bulky but they keep my feet from freezing


----------



## BBD1984

medicsnoke said:


> The last 3 days have been the best I've seen all year. Bucks are breaking up from lock doen, scrapes active again and big boys on the move. I heard sparing, saw chasing and killed a big one yesterday.


Pics?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## glassguy2511

I am thinking this afternoon will be an excellent time to break out the doe decoy. Maybe a cruising buck will come check her out or even leave a doe that isnt quite ready for one that will stand still


----------



## BBD1984

Man boys...i thought 4 layers was enough... I'm freezing! Like to see a set of horns to get the ole blood pumper moving!

Plus that oatmeal I ate this morning is screaming right through... that's never a good sign

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

glassguy2511 said:


> I am thinking this afternoon will be an excellent time to break out the doe decoy. Maybe a cruising buck will come check her out or even leave a doe that isnt quite ready for one that will stand still


 Got her out... been doing some bleats with my remote caller sitting under her plus scents....


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

I am however enjoying my day off... what a beautiful fall morning from 21ft up!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bullybbq

Brother shot this buck in Jackson county yesterday.


----------



## BBD1984

mandrroofing said:


> I was thinking of getting those insulated boot covers. Kind of bulky to carry in but might be well worth it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


What's the story behind your buck you killed? Did you put a tape on him?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bp1992!

My buddy's dad got this big boy yesterday around 3. I killed my buck the day before and they both came in because of rattling. Good luck too everyone 

Ross county


----------



## bp1992!

I took my buck too sharps custom butchering in Amanda Ohio right outside of tarlton and their was a bunch of good bucks there. Almost made you think it was gun season. 


Ross county


----------



## freeridejohnny

Congrats guys, nice bucks!... It's been slow for me in defiance past few days, saw a scrub today and just before 10 a shooter goes by at 70yrds but couldn't pull him off his path. He was a heavy wide chocolate rack but only 8-10 inch tines. Since then two cats have passed following the same trail he was on. Haven't seen a cat out here all year yet. Thought that was odd, maybe they like that musty ol rutting buck smell?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Which scent-lok suit is that, and what kind of base layers are you using?
I wore their Full Season jacket and pants a couple weeks ago and I needed more under it than I had.



BBD1984 said:


> I am however enjoying my day off... what a beautiful fall morning from 21ft up!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

BBD1984 said:


> I am however enjoying my day off... what a beautiful fall morning from 21ft up!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


So is that a lucky horseshoe behind you?


----------



## BBD1984

The Phantom said:


> Which scent-lok suit is that, and what kind of base layers are you using?
> I wore their Full Season jacket and pants a couple weeks ago and I needed more under it than I had.


 not sure the actual model... non insulated scent-lok suit... I'm wearing UA 4.0 as my base...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

BowtechHunter65 said:


> So is that a lucky horseshoe behind you?


Bud i need ALL the luck i can get... slow November 13th day in Logan Co..... very frustrating.... still a lot of day left though... hopefully I can hold out...o for some hot soup!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OutdoorSarge

Decided to follow suit got the doe decoy at 30.. they can see her for a long ways..just need one looking for love to come out of the bedding area.


----------



## skippyturtle

OhioHoytHunter said:


> I've got a pair of the ice breaker boot blankets and they work really well. Bulky but they keep my feet from freezing


I take my boots off and just put my feet in my boot blankets with a toe warmer. Works great


----------



## BBD1984

skippyturtle said:


> I take my boots off and just put my feet in my boot blankets with a toe warmer. Works great


Dude I'd eat a toe warmer right now if I thought it would warm me up....!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

lutzweiser said:


> Most of the terrible reviews are from guys thinking these are going to make your feet fell like you are sitting in front of the fireplace, with your old lady rubbing them and giving you a pedicure. I love mine. I had no problem staying in the stand last week with those cold mornings. I didnt even have on insulated socks, just your everyday Nike dry fit soaks.


my insoles i love them best investment my old lady ever made


----------



## EJ858911

Great buck! good luck


----------



## BowtechHunter65

HOYT_MUZZY58 said:


> my insoles i love them best investment my old lady ever made


Love mine too. I find that wearing a sock that isn’t too thick which allows air to circulate around ones feet works best for me. Medium weight socks is what I wear.


----------



## The Phantom

Is it worse today than Fri/Sat?
I was out a few hours Fri late, and all day Saturday. (Except a trip to the truck to warm up)!




BBD1984 said:


> Dude I'd eat a toe warmer right now if I thought it would warm me up....!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

BBD1984 said:


> Bud i need ALL the luck i can get... slow November 13th day in Logan Co..... very frustrating.... still a lot of day left though... hopefully I can hold out...o for some hot soup!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I do too, no big buck sightings here at all in 2weeks. 4 pt is the biggest on my property.


----------



## hdrking2003

The Phantom said:


> Is it worse today than Fri/Sat?
> I was out a few hours Fri late, and all day Saturday. (Except a trip to the truck to warm up)!


That’s what I️ was thinking. Damn heat wave out there today compared to when I️ was in stand Friday/Saturday, lol. Todays early rain doesn’t help tho, that I️ know.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

I can beat that! I saw a half rack 3 point.



BowtechHunter65 said:


> I do too, no big buck sightings here at all in 2weeks. 4 pt is the biggest on my property.


----------



## BBD1984

This is misery at its finest.... where in the world are the deer at!?

I'm beginning to wonder if someone wasn't stinking this place up over the wknd when I wasn't here....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

I haven't checked my cameras as often this year as in years past, but I know for a fact there aren't as many deer roaming my neck of the woods as there were a few years ago. That goes for Knox and Licking.





BBD1984 said:


> This is misery at its finest.... where in the world are the deer at!?
> 
> I'm beginning to wonder if someone wasn't stinking this place up over the wknd when I wasn't here....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bghunter7311

The Phantom said:


> I haven't checked my cameras as often this year as in years past, but I know for a fact there aren't as many deer roaming my neck of the woods as there were a few years ago. That goes for Knox and Licking.


I hunt in Athens county on the border of Meigs and population was way down from two years ago and even last year not sure why if it was EHD or something else.


----------



## jk0069

Tim/OH said:


> you using them covert cams ???
> 
> 
> Tim


Moultrie Mobile


----------



## BowtechHunter65

The Phantom said:


> I can beat that! I saw a half rack 3 point.


Winner Winner, Chicken Dinner.....


----------



## CarpCommander

BBD1984 said:


> not sure the actual model... non insulated scent-lok suit... I'm wearing UA 4.0 as my base...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


And....that's why you're cold brudda. That UA stuff was the worst base layer I owned. Not sure why but I froze every time I wore it, and it's a RARE day when I complain about being cold. 

I'll tell ya what I've found to be a good cold weather base layer, and I never, ever thought I'd hear myself say it, but Russell brand you can find at any Walmart. They made a thicker style, in some really funky camo options, that has a super soft, spun inside layer. It's a little thicker than a standard base layer, and MAN that stuff is my new go-to base for cooler weather. They had it clearanced out last year and I bought a pile of it. 

Generally I'd never recommend any clothing from WallyMart, but that stuff is pretty decent, and it actually fits well. 



BowtechHunter65 said:


> Love mine too. I find that wearing a sock that isn’t too thick which allows air to circulate around ones feet works best for me. Medium weight socks is what I wear.


That's the key to warm feet-having some room around your toes, for both warm air flow and circulation, and preventing sweat. I buy my boots a full size bigger than my tennis shoes, and I wear just a liner sock in. When I get to my stand I put on my wool socks. I can usually get away with uninsulated boots until it's around the freezing mark. 


On topic, this AM was slooooooow! I did have one stud 8pt come through around 930, but he came straight in, to the base of my tree, then straight away. Only shot I had was straight down, which never ends well. Plus he popped outta thick cover @20yds, and the only view I had was almost right on top of him, so I wasn't able to determine he was even a shooter until he was walking away. Story of my life...sigh...

He was on a fast cruise/walk, almost a trot, covering some dirt. Other than him I saw 3-4 bogeys (does) and they were just browsing as if it were summer. Bogeys were alone though, separate encounters, which I thought was odd.


----------



## jimmyfunk60

I decided to try hunting close to Home, I have a 350 acre tree farm behind my place and a swamp in front of it on the back end of a big lake. Always see a lot of deer movement but don’t hunt much here. I have a stand at the house and food plot but it’s for the kids so I decided to hunt the front of my neighbors always see does over here so figured what the heck maybe Mr. Big will be feeling Froggy and follow one of them. Being optimistic but neighbors across rd must have gave people permission to gun hunt because they are currently busting trails through the swamp on a Polaris ranger only thing I can hope is they bust a buck out to me. On a plus side I can see the house from here so should be home early.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LongbowLogan

Hunted Friday from daylight to dark, saw 10-12 deer. 5 bucks with only one being a mature 10pt, he was probably 21 or 22 inches wide inside and around 140". He was cruising and I called him into 35 yards, I shot low missing him by only a couple inches. Kinda far for trad gear but I felt good with the shot and I practice 40 yards year round. Left and right was perfect but just to low! Had little bucks chasing does around, all in all it was a good day. Sunday I moved a stand and hunted it that evening in the rain, shot a monster lone doe to make me feel better about missing that buck on Friday! 6 yard shot and watched her fall over at 75 yards.










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Nice doe. She'll fill the freezer!




LongbowLogan said:


> Hunted Friday from daylight to dark, saw 10-12 deer. 5 bucks with only one being a mature 10pt, he was probably 21 or 22 inches wide inside and around 140". He was cruising and I called him into 35 yards, I shot low missing him by only a couple inches. Kinda far for trad gear but I felt good with the shot and I practice 40 yards year round. Left and right was perfect but just to low! Had little bucks chasing does around, all in all it was a good day. Sunday I moved a stand and hunted it that evening in the rain, shot a monster lone doe to make me feel better about missing that buck on Friday! 6 yard shot and watched her fall over at 75 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

As soon as I got in the tree a little 6 pt came cruising through...

Didn’t see anything this morning 


Tim


----------



## OutdoorSarge

Been out since 11 no deer as of yet...I hope they move before dark.


----------



## mtn3531

LongbowLogan said:


> Hunted Friday from daylight to dark, saw 10-12 deer. 5 bucks with only one being a mature 10pt, he was probably 21 or 22 inches wide inside and around 140". He was cruising and I called him into 35 yards, I shot low missing him by only a couple inches. Kinda far for trad gear but I felt good with the shot and I practice 40 yards year round. Left and right was perfect but just to low! Had little bucks chasing does around, all in all it was a good day. Sunday I moved a stand and hunted it that evening in the rain, shot a monster lone doe to make me feel better about missing that buck on Friday! 6 yard shot and watched her fall over at 75 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Outstanding. Love seeing fellow trad guys getting it done. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bghunter7311

LongbowLogan said:


> Hunted Friday from daylight to dark, saw 10-12 deer. 5 bucks with only one being a mature 10pt, he was probably 21 or 22 inches wide inside and around 140". He was cruising and I called him into 35 yards, I shot low missing him by only a couple inches. Kinda far for trad gear but I felt good with the shot and I practice 40 yards year round. Left and right was perfect but just to low! Had little bucks chasing does around, all in all it was a good day. Sunday I moved a stand and hunted it that evening in the rain, shot a monster lone doe to make me feel better about missing that buck on Friday! 6 yard shot and watched her fall over at 75 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


one of my favorite kills on AT this year. beautiful doe good job


----------



## BBD1984

Was planning on hunting dark to dark but I'm getting weary in well doing with little to no movement.... I'm hunting my best real estate.... well at least I thought so....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyfunk60

BBD1984 said:


> Was planning on hunting dark to dark but I'm getting weary in well doing with little to no movement.... I'm hunting my best real estate.... well at least I thought so....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Stick it out you’ve come this far lol.. remember peer pressure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## z7hunter11

BBD1984 said:


> Was planning on hunting dark to dark but I'm getting weary in well doing with little to no movement.... I'm hunting my best real estate.... well at least I thought so....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Don’t give up. I sat last thurs day all day. Didn’t see a deer until 5:10. Just happened to be stud. Only bad thing is I never got a shot, swirling wind busted me.


----------



## BBD1984

Thanks for the words of encouragement.... really like my setup.... not too many hunt here... however I will be calling the land owner and asking him if anyone has been back here.... just hunted it Friday eve and quite a bit of movement... weird that I've only seen a couple yearlings.... the wind just quit, must be my sign to stick it out









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## backstrap75

5 does and a spike this morning, nothing yet. Getting close to prime time fellas good luck


----------



## CarpCommander

BBD1984 said:


> Was planning on hunting dark to dark but I'm getting weary in well doing with little to no movement.... I'm hunting my best real estate.... well at least I thought so....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I've seen very little action in Logan as well. As I type this I'm scanning the woods asking 'Is it really 11/13?? Is it really damp, dreary , chilly, dead calm, overcast?!?' 
This is literally what I think of when I picture perfect rut weather. And yet, it's like the aliens borrowed the deer. Maybe they'll bring em back tomorrow....


----------



## Sammymusi

I was in em last night had a 120 inch 8 come down the hollow at 230 there was a doe and button buck in the thicket he came and stayed 50 yrds from here and grunted wouldn't go near here for some reason, then 3 other buck followed , thought today would be it then the dreaded north wind crushed my hopes and dreams hunted a new set saw a little 8 roam by first light and that's the end .. tomorrow is another day they gotta be on their feet !


----------



## The Phantom

Been saying that the past two weeks!




Sammymusi said:


> I was in em last night had a 120 inch 8 come down the hollow at 230 there was a doe and button buck in the thicket he came and stayed 50 yrds from here and grunted wouldn't go near here for some reason, then 3 other buck followed , thought today would be it then the dreaded north wind crushed my hopes and dreams hunted a new set saw a little 8 roam by first light and that's the end .. tomorrow is another day they gotta be on their feet!


----------



## The Phantom

Only 35 minutes left, stick it out!



BBD1984 said:


> Was planning on hunting dark to dark but I'm getting weary in well doing with little to no movement.... I'm hunting my best real estate.... well at least I thought so....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrroofing

All it takes is 5 mins and 1 buck...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Sorry fellas couldn't bear any longer.... Did get a picture of these two love birds tonight not far from where I hunt. Not a very good picture but he's a stud.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## freeridejohnny

One doe hung around last hour and a 120" went by to check her out and moved on. 4 deer day.... Sloooow

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkimbel42

This!!!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkimbel42

mandrroofing said:


> All it takes is 5 mins and 1 buck...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


This!!!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

CarpCommander said:


> I've seen very little action in Logan as well. As I type this I'm scanning the woods asking 'Is it really 11/13?? Is it really damp, dreary , chilly, dead calm, overcast?!?'
> This is literally what I think of when I picture perfect rut weather. And yet, it's like the aliens borrowed the deer. Maybe they'll bring em back tomorrow....


What part of Logan Co you hunting? Been an odd yr for me as well...I can glass out from my stand into this field about 300yds out that butts up to a VERY low pressure property (400+ acres) and not a single deer I seen today... usually see quite a few, especially at dusk....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fullerb

I had the same results as everyone else. Sat dark to dark saw one decent 8 pointer that was it until 2:30pm. Then it was just a few doe. Great morning after I dried out. Back at it tomorrow morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backstrap75

This ruts been tough. Will be back out Sat-Tuesday. Good luck everyone!


----------



## backstrap75

What?s everyone?s opinion? Are we in the pre rut still or lockdown? Last year I killed my buck on Black Friday and they were still running hard, just wonder if it will be a later rut.


----------



## freeridejohnny

BBD1984 said:


> What part of Logan Co you hunting? Been an odd yr for me as well...I can glass out from my stand into this field about 300yds out that butts up to a VERY low pressure property (400+ acres) and not a single deer I seen today... usually see quite a few, especially at dusk....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I'm with you guys. The heard is not what it was. Id hate to jynx myself but with only two days of vacation left and minimal mature deer sightings, I think this is the first year I'm going to eat my tag since I moved from Ohio 4 years ago. The farms I hunt have on average less than half the deer they did 5 years ago. And a quarter of what they had 10 yrs back.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## fmf979

freeridejohnny said:


> I'm with you guys. The heard is not what it was. Id hate to jynx myself but with only two days of vacation left and minimal mature deer sightings, I think this is the first year I'm going to eat my tag since I moved from Ohio 4 years ago. The farms I hunt have on average less than half the deer they did 5 years ago. And a quarter of what they had 10 yrs back.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


8 to 10 years ago I had deer going bananas since about 2012 the rut has dropped off not been nearly as intense for me. Last year was the first year I can remember I didnt get a shot at a mature buck but I saw a few.... this year I havent even saw a mature buck. Off thur fri sat sun tho.... I know wa wa i am crying.


----------



## callmin

View attachment 6299597
Got this guy today in Richland county in the fog


----------



## BowtechHunter65

callmin said:


> View attachment 6299597
> Got this guy today in Richland county in the fog


Nice buck, congrats.


----------



## jk0069

I’m in Hocking and had one small buck on camera .... all day out of three locations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

callmin said:


> View attachment 6299597
> Got this guy today in Richland county in the fog


Nice buck... how did it happen?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## woobagooba

Well, I'm done for the season. Didn't really want to take a trophy as last year's is still at the taxidermist. I've let this guy walk by a few times already and have passed on some bigger ones. Won't take a doe with the population so beat down. So this is it for me, kinda sad about it. This is the best time of year and I hate to see it go. Best of luck to everyone


----------



## callmin

He came into a small food plot around 930 am and stopped a little too long for a bite to eat. Shot him at 23 yds


----------



## cretor11

Been doing all day sits for 8 days on 3 different properties in Hocking county . Ive seen one shooter. Tons of young deer. A couple instances of chasing and one good scrap. Tonight just before dark, 2 lil 8pts walked by my stand and past 3 does feeding and never even raised a nose to scent check them. I'm getting pretty discouraged &#55357;&#56873;


----------



## Buckbadger

backstrap75 said:


> What?s everyone?s opinion? Are we in the pre rut still or lockdown? Last year I killed my buck on Black Friday and they were still running hard, just wonder if it will be a later rut.


From all the reading on here, things seemed to have started early this year, with late Oct and first few days of Nov. being the best so far, and even that didn't seem to be extremely good, very spotty. At this point I think it's going to take the 2nd cycle of does and yearling does coming in to see some action, I'm guessing Thanks Giving week things might fire back up?


----------



## jimmyfunk60

Had a doe chase a Fox by me tonight and a button buck. Herd a buck grunt but never saw him and couldn’t do much button Buck was 5 yards from me. Back to work tomorrow night. Off fri-sun for youth season back for 4 days the. A week off to bow hunt and for gun season.. good luck everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

cretor11 said:


> Been doing all day sits for 8 days on 3 different properties in Hocking county . Ive seen one shooter. Tons of young deer. A couple instances of chasing and one good scrap. Tonight just before dark, 2 lil 8pts walked by my stand and past 3 does feeding and never even raised a nose to scent check them. I'm getting pretty discouraged &#55357;&#56873;


 Man all day sits for 8 straight days!!! Do you get down ever? That's raising the bar as far as hunting hard is concerned!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

You guys should go over and read some of Kansas hunting thread.... it seems like those guys pass 140"deer like its nothing.. I'd mess myself if I ever seen a 140" in range!! Only happened to me once in over 10yrs of bow hunting...and he's hanging on my wall

Looks like Kansas conservation efforts are paying off big-time!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Pulled a card out of the camera behind the house tonight. Haven't checked it since end of October. Have does with fawns coming in everyday together through this morning. Small bucks with bigger bucks all hanging out together. So not sure why the does never kicked the young ones off?


----------



## mandrroofing

Just help my buddy drag this out of public land .Hes 16 and This is his 1st buck.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

After the little 6pt came by, the doe with her tiny 2 fawns came in and then a lone doe....drew back on the lone doe and settled the pin when all of a sudden I hear a grunt coming up behind me...so I stay drawn back because the buck is coming fast from the sound of his grunts, by now the doe has started moving when that buck got closer...I haven’t laid eyes on this buck until he walks under me going towards that doe....it ended up being that little 6 pt from earlier 😡

Why couldn’t it have been a big one smh


Tim


----------



## cretor11

BBD1984 said:


> Man all day sits for 8 straight days!!! Do you get down ever? That's raising the bar as far as hunting hard is concerned!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


2 days i got down around 1pm and switched stands for wind changes but yeah, im plumb tuckered. In the past I've killed 2 good bucks between 11am and 1pm so i try to sit all day as much as possible. I won't lie, I'm getting burnt out


----------



## arrow179

mandrroofing said:


> Just help my buddy drag this out of public land .Hes 16 and This is his 1st buck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


That’s a heck of a good buck and especially for public ground!! Congrats to that young man!!


----------



## CarpCommander

Tim/OH said:


> After the little 6pt came by, the doe with her tiny 2 fawns came in and then a lone doe....drew back on the lone doe and settled the pin when all of a sudden I hear a grunt coming up behind me...so I stay drawn back because the buck is coming fast from the sound of his grunts, by now the doe has started moving when that buck got closer...I haven’t laid eyes on this buck until he walks under me going towards that doe....it ended up being that little 6 pt from earlier 😡
> 
> Why couldn’t it have been a big one smh
> 
> 
> Tim


Just curious-are you fixin to whack a doe? Or just drawing on em for the fun of it? No real reason, just seen you mention you've drawn back on a few does so far.


----------



## AthensShooter36

mandrroofing said:


> Just help my buddy drag this out of public land .Hes 16 and This is his 1st buck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Absolutely great buck bud keep up the good work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freeridejohnny

mandrroofing said:


> Just help my buddy drag this out of public land .Hes 16 and This is his 1st buck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Amazing first buck! Congrats to him, bet he's pumped!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

mandrroofing said:


> Just help my buddy drag this out of public land .Hes 16 and This is his 1st buck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Wow what a hog!!! This year it seems public has private down for the count!!! What's the story, did he call it in or what?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CarpCommander

]



BBD1984 said:


> What part of Logan Co you hunting? Been an odd yr for me as well...I can glass out from my stand into this field about 300yds out that butts up to a VERY low pressure property (400+ acres) and not a single deer I seen today... usually see quite a few, especially at dusk....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I'm near Ben Logan school-not too far from Rushsylvania. I have a few farms over that way, a few in Champagne county, one in New Albany, along with a few random smaller spots I have access to. 

My farms in Logan should produce better than what they do, but their is insane pressure on em. But they are in amongst some better dirt, so no telling when a biggun may wander through. 

Speaking of, I damn near ran over a Booner on my way home. He crossed about 50yds in front of me and I could see the glow of a big rack. Once I got spun around to get my headlights on him he was a few hundred yards in the people's yard, but I could tell he was wellllll over Boone caliber. This is maybe 5mins from my house, and his home woods isn't that big. Imma start knocking on some doors...

And yes I know it's not legal to shine the headlights on a deer-sue me


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

CarpCommander said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> I'm near Ben Logan school-not too far from Rushsylvania. I have a few farms over that way, a few in Champagne county, one in New Albany, along with a few random smaller spots I have access to.
> 
> My farms in Logan should produce better than what they do, but their is insane pressure on em. But they are in amongst some better dirt, so no telling when a biggun may wander through.
> 
> Speaking of, I damn near ran over a Booner on my way home. He crossed about 50yds in front of me and I could see the glow of a big rack. Once I got spun around to get my headlights on him he was a few hundred yards in the people's yard, but I could tell he was wellllll over Boone caliber. This is maybe 5mins from my house, and his home woods isn't that big. Imma start knocking on some doors...
> 
> And yes I know it's not legal to shine the headlights on a deer-sue me


I’m real close to there, just north of Raymond. My best property is on the Union/Hardin county line and has been stale the past 3 days.


----------



## BBD1984

CarpCommander said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> I'm near Ben Logan school-not too far from Rushsylvania. I have a few farms over that way, a few in Champagne county, one in New Albany, along with a few random smaller spots I have access to.
> 
> My farms in Logan should produce better than what they do, but their is insane pressure on em. But they are in amongst some better dirt, so no telling when a biggun may wander through.
> 
> Speaking of, I damn near ran over a Booner on my way home. He crossed about 50yds in front of me and I could see the glow of a big rack. Once I got spun around to get my headlights on him he was a few hundred yards in the people's yard, but I could tell he was wellllll over Boone caliber. This is maybe 5mins from my house, and his home woods isn't that big. Imma start knocking on some doors...
> 
> And yes I know it's not legal to shine the headlights on a deer-sue me


Yeah I think we had this discussion last yr.... buddy's of mine lease some land on CR 25... awesome ground over that way!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## skippyturtle

BBD1984 said:


> You guys should go over and read some of Kansas hunting thread.... it seems like those guys pass 140"deer like its nothing.. I'd mess myself if I ever seen a 140" in range!! Only happened to me once in over 10yrs of bow hunting...and he's hanging on my wall
> 
> Looks like Kansas conservation efforts are paying off big-time!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Limit nonresidents and hefty fees for nonresidents.


----------



## Bkimbel42

BBD1984 said:


> You guys should go over and read some of Kansas hunting thread.... it seems like those guys pass 140"deer like its nothing.. I'd mess myself if I ever seen a 140" in range!! Only happened to me once in over 10yrs of bow hunting...and he's hanging on my wall
> 
> Looks like Kansas conservation efforts are paying off big-time!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Trust me they're here! In my 12-13 years of bow hunting stark county (which is not known for bruisers I might add) I hadn't seen many over 130" until about 3 years ago. After 7-8 years of serious management, minerals, 2 one acre food plots, and a half acre food plot, and minimal to no gun hunting, it's almost expected to have 6-7 135"+ bucks on our 70 acre property. Last year the buck I took was the smallest of 8 shooters I had on camera and he went 128". Just takes time, effort, and patience, even on a fairly small piece of land to see results! May not 180" bucs just running around but 150" bucks can be produced consistently if that's the goal. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

CarpCommander said:


> Just curious-are you fixin to whack a doe? Or just drawing on em for the fun of it? No real reason, just seen you mention you've drawn back on a few does so far.


 Yes sir...I never draw on them for the fun of it


Tim


----------



## B tucky BowHntr

Got it done tonite in Medina County. Just when I thinking it was another lonely night in the tree the woods lit up. About 8 does came running into the thick cover I was set up on the edge of. Well I am sum dumb but I ain?t plumb dumb so I got the bow in hand and locked on the loop and sure enough here he came. He got to about 15 yards then stopped and looked rite up at me. I was like here we ago again... he then turned took about two leaps away and stopped broadside at about 35 yds. Split my 25 and 40 yd pins and let her fly. Saw the green Chinese nockturnal disappear into his chest. My best so far. 12 points with a broken off main beam.


----------



## bghunter7311

Nice bucks


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Love mine too. I find that wearing a sock that isn’t too thick which allows air to circulate around ones feet works best for me. Medium weight socks is what I wear.


Yeah same here I wear scent away socks the really long yellow and gold they let the heat flow perfectly too thick of socks you can’t penetrate to the skin of your feet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

skippyturtle said:


> Limit nonresidents and hefty fees for nonresidents.


People are picky on what they shoot also

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

skippyturtle said:


> Limit nonresidents and hefty fees for nonresidents.


Also doesn't hurt that they have a lower population in general.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Meister

Kimble, where about in Stark? I live near diamond sports complex.

B tucky, I was in Medina county over near 77 today. Saw a bunch of deer in fields near State Rd. Wished I was in a stand there lol..


----------



## skippyturtle

mtn3531 said:


> Also doesn't hurt that they have a lower population in general.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


We used to have what Kansas has. Now we have a massive influx of nonresidents because we are the closest big buck state to the east coast and the cheapest of any big buck state to hunt. Dont mind them just think we should redo our deer management and get more in line with other states like Kansas and Iowa.


----------



## mtn3531

skippyturtle said:


> We used to have what Kansas has. Now we have a massive influx of nonresidents because we are the closest big buck state to the east coast and the cheapest of any big buck state to hunt. Dont mind them just think we should redo our deer management and get more in line with other states like Kansas and Iowa.


Be careful what you wish for though, because lower NR numbers mean resident license prices go up because DNR counts on the NR money. They've got it spent before it ever comes in. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkimbel42

Meister said:


> Kimble, where about in Stark? I live near diamond sports complex.
> 
> B tucky, I was in Medina county over near 77 today. Saw a bunch of deer in fields near State Rd. Wished I was in a stand there lol..


South East side actually, I'm on the border of East canton and waynesburg. If your familiar with that area. Diamond sports complex? Is that the one in Massillon? I'm 20-25 mins due East of there if so.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkimbel42

mtn3531 said:


> Be careful what you wish for though, because lower NR numbers mean resident license prices go up because DNR counts on the NR money. They've got it spent before it ever comes in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thing is, the way ohio produces compared to PA, Wv, VA, NC, etc. The NR hunters will still pay, we are way cheaper than most other states that are known for whitetail, and a considerable increase in NR tag $ we would still be cheap- competitive. I agree with you, the money has to come from somewhere but I think there is definitely room for some changes. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkimbel42

Meister said:


> Kimble, where about in Stark? I live near diamond sports complex.
> 
> B tucky, I was in Medina county over near 77 today. Saw a bunch of deer in fields near State Rd. Wished I was in a stand there lol..


I see your reppin' kames! Are you the owner? employee? Or just a loyal customer? Lol

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

Bkimbel42 said:


> Thing is, the way ohio produces compared to PA, Wv, VA, NC, etc. The NR hunters will still pay, we are way cheaper than most other states that are known for whitetail, and a considerable increase in NR tag $ we would still be cheap- competitive. I agree with you, the money has to come from somewhere but I think there is definitely room for some changes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


The NR tag fees are going up next year aren't they? Anywhere back east is a bargain compared to hunting out west. I cringe when I think of what I've spent on license and tag fees this year. Over $1k just in Idaho alone. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyfunk60

Bkimbel42 said:


> South East side actually, I'm on the border of East canton and waynesburg. If your familiar with that area. Diamond sports complex? Is that the one in Massillon? I'm 20-25 mins due East of there if so.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Close to me I live by Atwood lake hunt Carrollton, family’s original farm was in east canton on swallen Avenue 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkimbel42

Yep! Not to far! I work out at Colfor Manufacturing on 43 heading into Carrollton and get all my bow work done at a shop in Carrollton. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

I’m not motivated to get up this morning lol....but I’m up


Tim


----------



## Bkimbel42

Tim/OH said:


> I’m not motivated to get up this morning lol....but I’m up
> 
> 
> Tim


Haha same here! But it's not work so I'm willing lol

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Bkimbel42 said:


> Haha same here! But it's not work so I'm willing lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


 Me too brother....good luck let’s make it happen this morning 


Tim


----------



## Bkimbel42

Tim/OH said:


> Me too brother....good luck let’s make it happen this morning
> 
> 
> Tim


Same goes to you Mr. Tim!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

B tucky BowHntr said:


> Got it done tonite in Medina County. Just when I thinking it was another lonely night in the tree the woods lit up. About 8 does came running into the thick cover I was set up on the edge of. Well I am sum dumb but I ain?t plumb dumb so I got the bow in hand and locked on the loop and sure enough here he came. He got to about 15 yards then stopped and looked rite up at me. I was like here we ago again... he then turned took about two leaps away and stopped broadside at about 35 yds. Split my 25 and 40 yd pins and let her fly. Saw the green Chinese nockturnal disappear into his chest. My best so far. 12 points with a broken off main beam.


Good work! What a load lifted

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Good luck fellas.... Yesterday whip my tail. Grabbed my boots on my way off to work might try to sit tonight. This weekend's forecast looks absolutely terrible!

Keep us posted. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Just gets a little discouraging when you sit close to 24 hours total during the pre and Peak rut this yr and only see one borderline shooter. And I guarantee I could walk you through some of my hunting land that I have permission to be on and it looks straight out of a magazine..... with little hunting pressure but no deer. What gives!

Really takes the drive out of wanting to put forth the effort to get in the tree. Sometimes you have thoughts like what's the use or even if it's worth it.

Seems like that reduce doe tag dnr offered couple years back really put a damper on things. I won't be shooting any does this year.

However I will say this that in the last 8 years in about a 500-acre area, in which my hunting properties are a part of, I know of these Bucks have been Harvest:

196
180
2-160's
154

That might have some impact. However I did see some potential Shooters late last winter that I was looking forward to this fall..... but they're MIA....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## freeridejohnny

Good luck guys, foggy in northwest Oh. Hoping it gets them big boys on their feet!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkimbel42

BBD1984 said:


> Just gets a little discouraging when you sit close to 24 hours total during the pre and Peak rut this yr and only see one borderline shooter. And I guarantee I could walk you through some of my hunting land that I have permission to be on and it looks straight out of a magazine..... with little hunting pressure but no deer. What gives!
> 
> Really takes the drive out of wanting to put forth the effort to get in the tree. Sometimes you have thoughts like what's the use or even if it's worth it.
> 
> Seems like that reduce doe tag dnr offered couple years back really put a damper on things. I won't be shooting any does this year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Said the same thing this year! My buck population seems to be ok, but the doe herd is way down which will cause future problems. This may have already happened to you not sure. But I agree no more does for me till I see a few changes in their numbers! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## fullerb

I’m in good luck to everyone who’s out today. Hopefully we see more deer movement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freeridejohnny

I quit shooting does 7 years ago but man we used to fill our freezers. I feel am to blame even though the state kept selling me those tags.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

I also think that there's something to do with all the standing corn, at least around the spots I hunt. I take a couple does each year, but I spread them out between my 3 spots.


----------



## Tim/OH

BBD1984 said:


> Good luck fellas.... Yesterday whip my tail. Grabbed my boots on my way off to work might try to sit tonight. This weekend's forecast looks absolutely terrible!
> 
> Keep us posted.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 Besides the rain Saturday, Sunday suppose to be in the low 20s...it seems colder this morning then yesterday 


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

There is still standing corn in my area smh


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

On a side note my friend son shot a nice buck yesterday morning about an hr from me...the buck was by himself cruising 


Tim


----------



## chris1309

Decoy???
Something needs to change. All bucks coming to my corn pile from 6pm to 6am along with the does throughout the night. Seems like bucks take turns eating. I may move from my stand around 0930 and put out my miss November doe decoy in the big woods (no fields at my house). Any thoughts???


----------



## Meister

Bkimbel42 said:


> South East side actually, I'm on the border of East canton and waynesburg. If your familiar with that area. Diamond sports complex? Is that the one in Massillon? I'm 20-25 mins due East of there if so.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Ah ok. I know where your at. I race and am the referee over at the track (Malvern). The sports place I'm talking about is 10 minutes east of kames over off middlebranch Rd.

About Kames, I'm on the prostaff team and also have ridden Motocross out of there for over 20 years. I now handle the rider support/sponsorships for the store as well. You may have seen the camo/Kames Duramax around which was mine (now sold to someone kid who used to work at the store but it has no more kames logos on it.


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> Just gets a little discouraging when you sit close to 24 hours total during the pre and Peak rut this yr and only see one borderline shooter. And I guarantee I could walk you through some of my hunting land that I have permission to be on and it looks straight out of a magazine..... with little hunting pressure but no deer. What gives!
> 
> Really takes the drive out of wanting to put forth the effort to get in the tree. Sometimes you have thoughts like what's the use or even if it's worth it.
> 
> Seems like that reduce doe tag dnr offered couple years back really put a damper on things. I won't be shooting any does this year.
> 
> However I will say this that in the last 8 years in about a 500-acre area, in which my hunting properties are a part of, I know of these Bucks have been Harvest:
> 
> 196
> 180
> 2-160's
> 154
> 
> That might have some impact. However I did see some potential Shooters late last winter that I was looking forward to this fall..... but they're MIA....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Man BBD, hate to be that guy to sound like a jerk, and I’m sure you’re frustrated by not seeing deer like a lot of us are ......but a whole 24 hours in stand this season, and you sound like you’re throwing in the towel? There’s a lot of people on here, including myself, that put more time in than that in 3 days last week.....and we still had 6 more 8hour+ days of seeing nothing to go. Mix that together with a couple days of actual rough weather(waaaaay worse than yesterday)with the wind, rain and a couple more in sub freezing weather.....and yeah things become a bit frustrating for us all. I️ also understand that your family life has taken over your hunting season, and that is completely the correct order for your priorities ( I️ commend you for that), so 24 hours in the stand this year might be all that you have had. I️ get it. But, There are some of us(and once again, sorry to be the azz), that cant quite stomach the complaining with such a short time in the stand, under the conditions you had. Who knows, Maybe I’m the only one that finds it annoying. You have a lot of input on here, and seem to have some good ideas when it comes to being in the stand, but to make it sound like you are giving up after 24 hours in the stand this season sounds absurd. Time to sit back for a second, regroup, and get a new game plan in order. It’s only Nov 14th after all!!! Get back out there and put some actual time in the stand! Nothing personal man, just an observation.

Good luck to everyone today, I’ll be tuned in from in front of he computer screen [emoji20]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woobagooba

I'd blame any lack of big bucks on lack of does. They need a mama to exist in the first place. Dnr needs to reduce the take and let the population rebound.


----------



## BBD1984

hdrking2003 said:


> Man BBD, hate to be that guy to sound like a jerk, and I’m sure you’re frustrated by not seeing deer like a lot of us are ......but a whole 24 hours in stand this season, and you sound like you’re throwing in the towel? There’s a lot of people on here, including myself, that put more time in than that in 3 days last week.....and we still had 6 more 8hour+ days of seeing nothing to go. Mix that together with a couple days of actual rough weather(waaaaay worse than yesterday)with the wind, rain and a couple more in sub freezing weather.....and yeah things become a bit frustrating for us all. I️ also understand that your family life has taken over your hunting season, and that is completely the correct order for your priorities ( I️ commend you for that), so 24 hours in the stand this year might be all that you have had. I️ get it. But, There are some of us(and once again, sorry to be the azz), that cant quite stomach the complaining with such a short time in the stand, under the conditions you had. Who knows, Maybe I’m the only one that finds it annoying. You have a lot of input on here, and seem to have some good ideas when it comes to being in the stand, but to make it sound like you are giving up after 24 hours in the stand this season sounds absurd. Time to sit back for a second, regroup, and get a new game plan in order. It’s only Nov 14th after all!!! Get back out there and put some actual time in the stand! Nothing personal man, just an observation.
> 
> Good luck to everyone today, I’ll be tuned in from in front of he computer screen [emoji20]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great point...... just a little flustered... especially seeing these guys post these great kills and I keep striking out...

Nobody likes a complainer, especially not me... sorry if I came off that way...I guess my expectations are too high....

With that said.... hunting, whether harvesting or not harvesting, is a privilege nonetheless and I'm VERY thankful I have the health and resources to be able to enjoy such a wonderful sport....

Thanks for putting up with my venting

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

I agree bbd 24 hours in stand not to long to be complaining but not everyone knows everyone's situation. It's been a slowwww season for me and I am in a tree everyweekend


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> Great point...... just a little flustered... especially seeing these guys post these great kills and I keep striking out...
> 
> Nobody likes a complainer, especially not me... sorry if I came off that way...I guess my expectations are too high....
> 
> With that said.... hunting, whether harvesting or not harvesting, is a privilege nonetheless and I'm VERY thankful I have the health and resources to be able to enjoy such a wonderful sport....
> 
> Thanks for putting up with my venting
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


All good bro, we’ve all been there. Saddle back up, tons of season left. Who knows, it could be the best part of your season!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freeridejohnny

Beautiful morning for me so far, just had a buck n doe bust outta the corn into the woods. Could not tell how big but I saw good rack. Mad chase going on right now in woods.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bbrodzinski

I'm fine with higher license cost if it were to pay off. Hunt public land in coshocton an last year I seen more out of state license plates than ohio. I see a 1/4 of deer I used to.


----------



## BBD1984

chris1309 said:


> Decoy???
> Something needs to change. All bucks coming to my corn pile from 6pm to 6am along with the does throughout the night. Seems like bucks take turns eating. I may move from my stand around 0930 and put out my miss November doe decoy in the big woods (no fields at my house). Any thoughts???


I think decoy is the way to go as long as you can put it in the open so they can see it afar off and place it up wind of you 20 yds or so... good luck!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwlife1976

I sat day light to dark all last week minus a couple days where I got down to eat. I seen very little sign of rut in my area until Friday. I'm fortunate enough to be in the woods more than most due to my Job which allows me to make my own schedule for the most part and I've sat more days this season than not. This has been the strangest rut I can remember for a while. Nov.1 was electric. Then went quiet until Nov.10 . I hunt Fayette county, highland county and Ross county. For all the properties I hunt, im the only Hunter minus one farm. I like to move around and play the wind and not blow any one farm up by hunting bad wind or entering bedding areas. With all that said. I would agree that the doe are M.I.A on most of these properties. I have however had some very close encounters with some really nice bucks this year that have been very receptive to my calls for the first time ever. Could be do to the lack of doe. I guess this is why it's called hunting not killing . [emoji2] in stand again today. Im gonna sit until 12. And be Back at it at 2. We will see how today goes. Good luck y'all 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## freeridejohnny

I'm having the opposite, for the first time I'm not getting good response to calling/rattling on a low pressure farm where those tactics produced in the past..... Deer chasing still in woods and others making a racket in standing corn. Lil dude came in to see what all commotion was









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

bmwlife1976 said:


> I sat day light to dark all last week minus a couple days where I got down to eat. I seen very little sign of rut in my area until Friday. I'm fortunate enough to be in the woods more than most due to my Job which allows me to make my own schedule for the most part and I've sat more days this season than not. This has been the strangest rut I can remember for a while. Nov.1 was electric. Then went quiet until Nov.10 . I hunt Fayette county, highland county and Ross county. For all the properties I hunt, im the only Hunter minus one farm. I like to move around and play the wind and not blow any one farm up by hunting bad wind or entering bedding areas. With all that said. I would agree that the doe are M.I.A on most of these properties. I have however had some very close encounters with some really nice bucks this year that have been very receptive to my calls for the first time ever. Could be do to the lack of doe. I guess this is why it's called hunting not killing . [emoji2] in stand again today. Im gonna sit until 12. And be Back at it at 2. We will see how today goes. Good luck y'all
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


Great report!

I called 3 bucks (115", 110" & dink) to the base of my tree Friday eve, using doe bleats. 

Yesterday ran a remote caller doe bleats under my decoy all day... lower volumes until later in the day I went louder to try to reach out to deer on neighboring properties.... to no avail. 

Not sure what the pros say about calling, but I've had pretty good results over the years this time of the year....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hoytman09

I think that raising the cost of license and tags will do minimal to decrease hunting pressure. I know it will never happen but I’d love to see an out of state draw. It would greatly decrease the amount of leases held by out of state hunters. I live in an area that has some big bucks but the hunting is very average and everything around my house is leased. Multiple held by folks from out of state. It pisses me off that I can’t find an area to hunt because I can’t throw as much money at a farmer as some out of state guys. And they just drive the price of leases up year after year. What people pay for leases absolutely blows my mind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chris1309

2 yearlings on their normal schedule just walked by missing mama... lockdown??? or the neighbors have her in the freezer!!!


----------



## rocken rod

*2nd Chance* 
Unfortunately my father took ill and just passed. This was the first year in thirty plus years that I haven't gotten to hunt and killed a buck. My question is if you could have 1 more week to try and hunt when would you go, being a good portion of the rut has passed. I'm sure bucks are in lock down by now. I was thinking going next week hoping buck would be back up on there feet again. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## BBD1984

rocken rod said:


> *2nd Chance*
> Unfortunately my father took ill and passed. This was the first year in thirty plus years that I haven't killed a buck. My question is if you could have 1 more week to try and hunt when would you go, being a good portion of the rut has passed. I'm sure bucks are in lock down by now. I was thinking going next week hoping buck would be back up on there feet again. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


Buddy my suggestion is read back through last couple pages of thread... some guys are putting them down and some of us aren't seeing anything... right place at the right time...

If it was me... my guess is they'll be back seeking next week, looking for loner does that are in heat... but youth gun season might get them acting goofy too.... although the weather looks disastrous for my area for youth hunt....

High winds, rain, and cold Sunday. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## freeridejohnny

hoytman09 said:


> I think that raising the cost of license and tags will do minimal to decrease hunting pressure. I know it will never happen but I’d love to see an out of state draw. It would greatly decrease the amount of leases held by out of state hunters. I live in an area that has some big bucks but the hunting is very average and everything around my house is leased. Multiple held by folks from out of state. It pisses me off that I can’t find an area to hunt because I can’t throw as much money at a farmer as some out of state guys. And they just drive the price of leases up year after year. What people pay for leases absolutely blows my mind.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Again look at Kansas. They had the NR draw system and OTC for res in effect for long time up untill a few years ago. Looks like there efforts payed off making the NR wait years to pull a tag........I was talking with my dad last night about deer in urban areas becoming a problem (in many eyes) and deer in rural areas becoming nonexistent. In Colorado, mule deer home range is being taken over by whitetale because the wt are so adaptive. In Ohio they are adapting and finding more protection in the growing cities and in the legislation around them. Is that where all the deer have gone? I used to hunt the border of a metropark where 350 deer have been culled in the past 2 years. The rural herd migrated to the park due to pressure and have been getting an annual pounding from the states $. And very few hunters in the outlying area compared to years back. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## fullerb

One small buck this morning for me. It’s a great morning! I’m in the deer woods. Keep the faith. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocken rod

Thank you BBD1984


----------



## IrishHunter1

2 spike bucks & 2 does. Beautiful morning.


----------



## glassguy2511

chris1309 said:


> Decoy???
> Something needs to change. All bucks coming to my corn pile from 6pm to 6am along with the does throughout the night. Seems like bucks take turns eating. I may move from my stand around 0930 and put out my miss November doe decoy in the big woods (no fields at my house). Any thoughts???


Many times those same bucks are in the area of your corn pile during the daylight hours but are smart enough to not come into it, thus you dont get their pic in daylight.

The decoy works when a buck is cruising by that corn pile area not to eat, but checking for does. When he sees no does there, he continues searching right on by. With the decoy he will see her down there and come in to investigate.

Just a tip, always position your decoy as if it is LEAVING the corn pile and expect any buck approaching your decoy to come in from straight downwind of it. I try to position a decoy about 5 yards away from the corn, not too close to it.


----------



## rut sniper

Have saw 4 so far this morning. 2 mature doe, 1/2hr after they left, mid 120's 8pt came thru cold trailing them. And just had a basket rack 5pt walk thru. 

Meigs County


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

A doe and her 2 little ones came through about 70 yards away. Perry county


----------



## BBD1984

one thing that has been a little different this yr than previous, we've hardly had any Westerly winds.... seems like every year I'm battling winds from the west... not this yr... can't remember the last time we had a straight west wind.... I've got a 12 Acre Woods with a stand set-up for Westwind ...that I haven't touched this year.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rut sniper

Past 1/2hr has exploded. Have seen 12 now. Six bucks. Had 3 bucks runnin a doe. No shooters tho, but things seem to be takin off here finally


----------



## z7hunter11

My bosses buddy killed this guy Saturday.


----------



## freeridejohnny

glassguy2511 said:


> Many times those same bucks are in the area of your corn pile during the daylight hours but are smart enough to not come into it, thus you dont get their pic in daylight.
> 
> The decoy works when a buck is cruising by that corn pile area not to eat, but checking for does. When he sees no does there, he continues searching right on by. With the decoy he will see her down there and come in to investigate.
> 
> Just a tip, always position your decoy as if it is LEAVING the corn pile and expect any buck approaching your decoy to come in from straight downwind of it. I try to position a decoy about 5 yards away from the corn, not too close to it.


Hey good info but why position the decoy leaving the pile? I have used decs over bait but have minimal experience.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## CarpCommander

mtn3531 said:


> Be careful what you wish for though, because lower NR numbers mean resident license prices go up because DNR counts on the NR money. They've got it spent before it ever comes in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I don't mind NR one bit, but it frustrates me our state charges next to nothing for NR tags. We had world class hunting about 10yrs ago, and we still have great bucks. No reason our DNR shouldn't expect more money from everyone, especially NR. 

My suggestion is double they NR fee (which is still relatively cheap), and maybe limit tags. They will NOT lose money if they double tag fees. Even if the NR hunting numbers fall to half (which would never happen), the DNR has still made the same amount of $$$.


----------



## BBD1984

BBD1984 said:


> Just gets a little discouraging when you sit close to 24 hours total during the pre and Peak rut this yr and only see one borderline shooter. And I guarantee I could walk you through some of my hunting land that I have permission to be on and it looks straight out of a magazine..... with little hunting pressure but no deer. What gives!
> 
> Really takes the drive out of wanting to put forth the effort to get in the tree. Sometimes you have thoughts like what's the use or even if it's worth it.
> 
> Seems like that reduce doe tag dnr offered couple years back really put a damper on things. I won't be shooting any does this year.
> 
> However I will say this that in the last 8 years in about a 500-acre area, in which my hunting properties are a part of, I know of these Bucks have been Harvest:
> 
> 196
> 180
> 2-160's
> 154
> 
> That might have some impact. However I did see some potential Shooters late last winter that I was looking forward to this fall..... but they're MIA....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I'll gladly eat crow stew for my rant this morning... if I stick a pig tonight... planning on hunting a 6 acre track that's connected to a 22ac wood lot...SE wind sets nicely for this spot. Killed my biggest out of these woods... hopefully time and chance will fall in my favor

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

BBD1984 said:


> I'll gladly eat crow stew for my rant this morning... if I stick a pig tonight... planning on hunting a 6 acre track that's connected to a 22ac wood lot...SE wind sets nicely for this spot. Killed my biggest out of these woods... hopefully time and chance will fall in my favor
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


So my wife is headed to the store this morning and sends me this txt about a buck she just saw petty far from where I hunt... now mind you, she likes deer but she's no deer hunter....when I asked her how big, she says, 

"Not extremely high but tons of antlers looks like something you saw in a magazine"

Talk about kick while I'm down!

Logan Co. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jsbhunter

I've been hunting just about every day from middle of October. I saw above average buck movement during October, I, like many others am not seeing much rut action. I'm going to keep hunting through this week and see what happens but my hopes are not high. 

Besides not seeing normal rut activities the one thing that I'm questioning is the lack of doe sightings, I hunt some private property that is part of a very large river bottom tract. This area is hunted but overall the hunting pressure is light. I've felt that this area has had the best doe population in the county for a while but this year the does are gone. I have no idea why I'm not seeing the does but makes me think something has changed. One possibility is the increase in coyotes, I've been seeing and hearing far more than I would like. It could be that they are just nocturnal, I've seen more deer this year while driving to and from hunting then in past years.


----------



## Darkvador

4 bucks 4 doe this morning so far. Big sucker yesterday around 3:30 with a doe. Her stink caused all the little guys to start fighting. They never got too close to him and he didn't give a crap about them. All their fighting and grunting did not attract another buck in to investigate. In 24 years of hunting this area, I have never seen a shooter come in to check out a fight or grunts. Hence, I carry less junk into the woods.


----------



## Darkvador

Coyotes bad this year. They we're howling after daybreak today. That is not good.


----------



## freeridejohnny

BBD1984 said:


> So my wife is headed to the store this morning and sends me this txt about a buck she just saw petty far from where I hunt... now mind you, she likes deer but she's no deer hunter....when I asked her how big, she says,
> 
> "Not extremely high but tons of antlers looks like something you saw in a magazine"
> 
> Talk about kick while I'm down!
> 
> Logan Co.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sounds like the big boys are on there feet during daylight. Words of encouragement imo. Good luck tonight! My woods died at 9 when that hot doe took off.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

I don't know what to tell you guys on your doe numbers. Tennessee, where I'm originally from, you can shoot 3 does a day for the entire season, from last weekend I September til first weekend in January. Used to be able to shoot 4 bucks, then it went to 3, now it's down to 2. The 3 does a day is in about 2/3 of the state. Other than less snow, I'm not sure what the difference is. The counties I've hunted in Ohio are 2 deer counties. You guys have more bowhunters, but TN they pound them with high-power rifles. I see very few people hunting near us in Ohio, and was surprised at only seeing two other hunters during the gun season last year. Predators may be taking a bigger toll, EHD and blue tongue as well, but TN has those same issues. Two or three years of severely restricting doe harvests, or more urban hunts, might be your best bet. At least you aren't to Utah's level yet. 16,000 deer tags for archery for the entire state, and everyone has to draw. It's a pick your weapon deal also, unless you do dedicated hunter program and can hunt all three seasons, pay a couple hundred bucks to do so and have to do volunteer hours. That program also limits you to 2 bucks in 3 years. Best of luck to you guys, it's no easy fix. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## IrishHunter1

Just had 2 more does stroll thru- 1 even dropped some estrous right in front of my stand. Nothing following... it is November right?


----------



## chris1309

chris1309 said:


> 2 yearlings on their normal schedule just walked by missing mama... lockdown??? or the neighbors have her in the freezer!!!


Just had mama slowly walk toward her bedding area with a nice wide 100" buck about 30 yards from her. Lickdown for her...At least she's not in my neighbors freezer!


----------



## hdrking2003

rocken rod said:


> *2nd Chance*
> Unfortunately my father took ill and just passed. This was the first year in thirty plus years that I haven't gotten to hunt and killed a buck. My question is if you could have 1 more week to try and hunt when would you go, being a good portion of the rut has passed. I'm sure bucks are in lock down by now. I was thinking going next week hoping buck would be back up on there feet again. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


My sincere condolences to you and your family. I lost my mom unexpectedly on Nov 22nd, 2015, she was 61. I had just returned from and afternoon/evening sit in the tree when I got the news. It completely shut me down for a while. Puts EVERYTHING in perspective, and reminds you how little deer hunting really matters in the big scheme of things. Good luck to you the rest of the season, and kudos to you for being able to get back out there after such a life changing event. I wasn't able to do so, I jumped in a bottle instead. I may have hunted a few more times that year, but it was just going through the motions while hungover and hating the world. Wrong decision for sure, and glad that low point in my life has past. Rest assured that things will get better bro, just go one day at a time.:cheers:

In regards to your question.....It is still November, and I believe that round 2 with the big boys getting back on their feet is about to happen(if not already happening). I've been wrong many times before though, just look at my season so far, lol. Only takes one hot doe, or one curious buck to turn your season around. Once again, good luck!!


----------



## CarpCommander

Action remains non-existant today. One lone button head. 

Time to start stockpiling the korn and shoot my guns...gonna be a long season...


----------



## Darkvador

rocken rod said:


> *2nd Chance*
> Unfortunately my father took ill and just passed. This was the first year in thirty plus years that I haven't gotten to hunt and killed a buck. My question is if you could have 1 more week to try and hunt when would you go, being a good portion of the rut has passed. I'm sure bucks are in lock down by now. I was thinking going next week hoping buck would be back up on there feet again. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


If you have an area with a concentration of doe, go camp out on it. That's what I have been doing. Bouncing between two different doe stash areas. Plenty of action. If you are stuck hunting places that guys punish the doe population, good luck. My dad is 75 and just nailed a great 8pt Sunday evening. If I were in your shoes, I don't know if I could hunt yet. Too much time to reflect while sitting in stand. I would have to bring a box of tissues and 4 tubes of face paint.


----------



## Darkvador

While the deer are taking a break, I am going to lay some food for thought on you guys. I have 1,200 acres. In 2001 my buddy shot a coyote here. Had it mounted and ironically my taxidermist didn't believe it was shot in Ohio seeing it was a western coyote. Anyway, noticing how when the coyotes are bad we see less young deer, so that made me initiate the no doe killing thing. We do not have enough deer to feed the freezer fillers and the coyotes. The coyotes don't have a choice, we do. You will rarely hear me *****ing about the rut. I made the decision to be a buck hunter and have good or better ruts rather than poking holes in doe for food. It sucks but it was the only solution and control I had to a predator problem. Not to mention EHD.


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

5 deer this morning 3 small bucks and 2 does Monroe County 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Saw 9 doe and zero bucks today... then my dad 1/4 mile away from my stand saw 20 bucks.. go figure.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Hunted til 1000, 3 does and a button buck, out for honey do’s and back to the stand at 1500. GL all....


----------



## BBD1984

like music to my ears... txt from my wife:

"You should go hunting after work the deer are out and it's beautiful outside"

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkimbel42

BBD1984 said:


> like music to my ears... txt from my wife:
> 
> "You should go hunting after work the deer are out and it's beautiful outside"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Man! What a lucky guy you are!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## tazzpilot

16 deer total this morning. One possible shooter and a little 5 point, the rest were does. Bucks were bumping does a little but no real
rut activity. So many does not being chased. Wondering if they've already been bred. Hopefully this afternoon will bring big boy in range.

Southern Fairfield Co.


----------



## z7master167

Boy you can tell when the ohio residents aren't seeing any deer... They pass the blame on non residents.. i thinks its funny.. how come all these non residents can come and hunt and see deer and plenty of rut activity and kill a trophy.. just plain and simple you resident guys are in the wrong area or youve hurt your deer population.. if youre hunting private ground with nobody else with permission, then how in the heck are you blaming non residents??


----------



## BBD1984

z7master167 said:


> Boy you can tell when the ohio residents aren't seeing any deer... They pass the blame on non residents.. i thinks its funny.. how come all these non residents can come and hunt and see deer and plenty of rut activity and kill a trophy.. just plain and simple you resident guys are in the wrong area or youve hurt your deer population.. if youre hunting private ground with nobody else with permission, then how in the heck are you blaming non residents??


Z7master.... speaking of seeing deer... did you find the one you gut shot? Was that the same one you missed a could days before that?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## z7master167

BBD1984 said:


> Z7master.... speaking of seeing deer... did you find the one you gut shot? Was that the same one you missed a could days before that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yea i did find him, thought i posted the picture? Not as big as i thought he was but still a nice deer.. lost blood in a bed and when we went back he wasnt 125 yds further than last blood, actually got back on blood after about 50 yds or so... Drag out was horrible.


----------



## mtn3531

z7master167 said:


> Yea i did find him, thought i posted the picture? Not as big as i thought he was but still a nice deer.. lost blood in a bed and when we went back he wasnt 125 yds further than last blood, actually got back on blood after about 50 yds or so... Drag out was horrible.


Still a good bucks. Congrats

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

z7master167 said:


> Yea i did find him, thought i posted the picture? Not as big as i thought he was but still a nice deer.. lost blood in a bed and when we went back he wasnt 125 yds further than last blood, actually got back on blood after about 50 yds or so... Drag out was horrible.


 Good work.... what county?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tdurb1327

BBD1984 said:


> like music to my ears... txt from my wife:
> 
> "You should go hunting after work the deer are out and it's beautiful outside"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I wish my wife would say that to me! She says I'm hunting too much now as it is. I'm only lucky to get out twice a week and I have yet to sit out all day smh. The freezer is almost empty from the 3 deer I got from last year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Seen 4 does at daylight, then had a doe with 2 fawns bed down about 40 yds from my tree, and then a little 6pt bedded down on the other side of me about 70 yds away...they both happen to get up at the sametime and the doe spotted the buck and preceded to walk towards him...believe she is in heat because she started grunting.


Tim


----------



## Meat

BBD1984 said:


> like music to my ears... txt from my wife:
> 
> "You should go hunting after work the deer are out and it's beautiful outside"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


It is nice to be married to an understanding wife. My wife tells me to go hunting all the time (probably wants me out of the house!). I don't know how anyone could be married to a nag. I wouldn't be for long, that is for sure!

Back on the topic, my buddy hunts both Meigs and Gallia county and is seeing next to no rut activity. Has seen a lot of young bucks and does, but no interaction between them. His frustration level is through the roof.

Meat


----------



## vtbowhntr

Havent checked in since last week. Thursday - yeeyerday it was all out crazy. Bucks chasing, cruising all day working scrapes. Today seems like they have locked down.


----------



## bp1992!

rocken rod said:


> *2nd Chance*
> Unfortunately my father took ill and just passed. This was the first year in thirty plus years that I haven't gotten to hunt and killed a buck. My question is if you could have 1 more week to try and hunt when would you go, being a good portion of the rut has passed. I'm sure bucks are in lock down by now. I was thinking going next week hoping buck would be back up on there feet again. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


Man my prayers are up too you and your family man. Also I wish you nothing but the best and hope when you do go a giant walks into your shooting lane!


----------



## Darkvador

I have a big buck across from me with a doe. Too far, too thick. You should hear the sounds he is making. Good grief.


----------



## corybrown50

Headed back out Thursday with men's hunting and fishing group I facilitate with church. We're headed to East Fork.....anyone been out that way? No where near where I usually go. 

I really wish my farm would get the corn off. I'm sure he does too....Last time I was in there I could hear the deer standing in the corn laughing at me....."We see you!!! You can't see us!!!!"


----------



## Liveblue23

CarpCommander said:


> Action remains non-existant today. One lone button head.
> 
> Time to start stockpiling the korn and shoot my guns...gonna be a long season...


Lol I'm about with you carp. With 5 days left in my vaca I'm not expecting much. At this point I'm ready to pull cams till after orange army hits and get ready for bind hunting over some food.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrow179

Back in the stand now. Bumped a small doe that was bedded 20 yards from my stand. Only second time in the spot this year. Wind is perfect - beautiful evening to be in the woods! GL everyone who is in a tree!


----------



## hdrking2003

Buddy of mine sent me this, and after last week's sloooooooow activity in the woods......I️ just might!!! Lol













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doug_andrea

Indeed a beautiful afternoon in Seneca County. Just need something with horns to walk by now...









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

A lone doe and a basket rack 8 pt so far


Tim


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

Nothing yet this evening but this morning was the first real Rut action I’ve seen this year. Too bad they were all 2.5yr old bucks.


----------



## Tim/OH

Half rack 8 pt just walked by grunting at 5yds....

Please deer gods can you let a big one walk by next please


Tim


----------



## Hower08

Tim/OH said:


> Half rack 8 pt just walked by grunting at 5yds....
> 
> Please deer gods can you let a big one walk by next please
> 
> 
> Tim


Alright I'll send one to you. 

Wait just woke up I was dreaming I was a deer god


----------



## BBD1984

just got settled in... seen 2... small buck walked by when I was setting up my decoy... didn't see me and a lone doe after I got in stand... not sure her problem....


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## freeridejohnny

Small 8 chasing a doe around. I think its the doe from this morning. She came out the swamp right where she went in earlier 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Hower08 said:


> Alright I'll send one to you.
> 
> Wait just woke up I was dreaming I was a deer god


 Lmaooooo 


Tim


----------



## BBD1984

I've been disappointed in this UA 4.0 in cooler temps but one thing I will say... it dries quick...i didn't realize how warm it was out and by the time I got to my stand I was soaked... well it's only been 20 minutes and I feel dry....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## freeridejohnny

BBD1984 said:


> I've been disappointed in this UA 4.0 in cooler temps but one thing I will say... it dries quick...i didn't realize how warm it was out and by the time I got to my stand I was soaked... well it's only been 20 minutes and I feel dry....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I was not a fan of the UA either. Merino wool base layers are the ticket for me. Helps thermoregulate and wicks moisture better than synthetics. The sheeps wool fibers have like a natural antimicrobial oil on them. I found the smart wool stuff to be the most comfortable with first light to be very comparable. Kuiu is not anywhere near as comfortable. But it's lighter. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## freeridejohnny

The chase is on below, just a lil guy but still a good show









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Lone doe visited my decoy... thought remote caller would scare her... nope never spooked when I was hitting doe bleats....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Maaaaaan were the deer in the fields north of Mt. Vernon on my drive home from work this eve(round 5:15). On the corner of State routes 768 and 3 was a good 130 ish ten standing just out of the weeds watching over his lady friend, and I️ saw numerous other fields on 3 loaded with deer. Looked to be a few smaller guys bumping does in a couple fields, and does just grazing peacefully in other fields. Even saw a couple dinks walking all alone. Weather is gonna suck this weekend, but seeing stuff like this has me looking forward to sitting in that chit.

Well not really, but still......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tacitus

Been slow here in Scioto County my buddies and I have yet to really see any Rut action I did see one small buck chasing a small doe a few weeks ago but nothing to be excited about. Watched about 8 deer 300 yards away roam a field with a buck but no chasing or nose to the ground been a strange season. Even have pictures of two bucks touching noses no aggression that was 3 days ago.


----------



## fullerb

Saw a bunch of does and 2 smaller bucks. Great day in the deer woods. Bucks where by them self. Really haven’t seen any rutting activity. Back at it tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Just talked to land owner/ farmer of the woods I hunted for 10 hours yesterday... said at 5 o'clock this evening monster buck went running through his field and into his woods I was in!!! Said it's rack was 2'-3' above its head.... of course I opted to hunt another woods tonight....

Has anyone had any luck blind calling.... just curious. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Went to the tree at 1500. Saw the same 3 and 4 pt bucks and a button head right after I got settled in. Saw 3 does and another buck which chased a doe down the holler at 1745. Saw 12 total today, back in the saddle tomorrow AM. GL all.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

BBD1984 said:


> Just talked to land owner/ farmer of the woods I hunted for 10 hours yesterday... said at 5 o'clock this evening monster buck went running through his field and into his woods I was in!!! Said it's rack was 2'-3' above its head.... of course I opted to hunt another woods tonight....
> 
> Has anyone had any luck blind calling.... just curious.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I called in a small buck last Friday blind rattling and Saturday night I grunted in another small buck.. I do it more out of boredom and prefer to sit quiet like a church mouse.


----------



## bmwlife1976

I decided to try something a buddy and I have been curious about. Mid day today I went to one of my favorite farms just a few miles from my house and do a little mowing on some of my clover around the edge of the field closer to my box blind. I ended up staying a little longer than I expected. Left at 3:30. Went straight home and got a quick shower and headed back just to watch the field and see how they would react. As I approached the blind I noticed a spike right in front of it feeding. I hadn't been gone but maybe 40minutes tops. He walked off and I got up in the blind. I seen a total of 5 deer in an hour and a half. Including one shooter that came out at last light. They were all over the fresh cut grass and clover. My buddy watched deer come in and eat on fresh cut grass like it was thanksgiving last season when the farm He hunts next to mine was mowed one day right before he hunted the evening. 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Camodan01

Meat said:


> It is nice to be married to an understanding wife. My wife tells me to go hunting all the time (probably wants me out of the house!). I don't know how anyone could be married to a nag. I wouldn't be for long, that is for sure!
> 
> Back on the topic, my buddy hunts both Meigs and Gallia county and is seeing next to no rut activity. Has seen a lot of young bucks and does, but no interaction between them. His frustration level is through the roof.
> 
> Meat


I hunt Meigs seen a lot of action end of October first week of November I was lucky to tag a nice 8 on the 27th came out and with 2 does 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

After all the hours I put in hunting the past couple weeks I was planning on taking a week off. Now I'm thinking about heading out in the morning until noon. Maybe with the rain moving in I'll get a chance.


Right.:set1_rolf2:


----------



## billf71

BowtechHunter65 said:


> I called in a small buck last Friday blind rattling and Saturday night I grunted in another small buck.. I do it more out of boredom and prefer to sit quiet like a church mouse.


Hey, my son and I came down last weekend and seen a decent buck watching a doe. She came right under my tree but he just stayed put in an oak grove w no shot. I was hoping she would keep going west past my tree but she got against my tree and felt something was wrong. She began stomping a little and then went back to the east and took him with her. 
I did get a couple smalls sparring a little. My 13 yr old shot his 3rd this year.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Liveoutdoors24

z7master167 said:


> Boy you can tell when the ohio residents aren't seeing any deer... They pass the blame on non residents.. i thinks its funny.. how come all these non residents can come and hunt and see deer and plenty of rut activity and kill a trophy.. just plain and simple you resident guys are in the wrong area or youve hurt your deer population.. if youre hunting private ground with nobody else with permission, then how in the heck are you blaming non residents??


Agree 100%. I hunt a friend of the family’s farm. Its a little over 200 acres. Between three of us over the course of a 7 day hunt saw 68 deer from the stand. And that was with two rain days where we really didnt hunt much. Last year we saw 91 deer from the stand. We do not shoot many does on this property. We will if my friend tells us to but we will not if he doesnt tell us. We saw a decent rut this year. Ironically the land all around us is leased by OHIO RESIDENTS!


----------



## rocken rod

bp1992! said:


> Man my prayers are up too you and your family man. Also I wish you nothing but the best and hope when you do go a giant walks into your shooting lane!


Thank you, we were close it's been tuff.


----------



## Camodan01

Liveoutdoors24 said:


> Agree 100%. I hunt a friend of the family’s farm. Its a little over 200 acres. Between three of us over the course of a 7 day hunt saw 68 deer from the stand. And that was with two rain days where we really didnt hunt much. Last year we saw 91 deer from the stand. We do not shoot many does on this property. We will if my friend tells us to but we will not if he doesnt tell us. We saw a decent rut this year. Ironically the land all around us is leased by OHIO RESIDENTS!


I’m a NR but me and 2 other guys bought 100 acres and we see plenty of deer And we also have several shooter bucks and plenty of up and coming bucks on camera each year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vtbowhntr

Headed to a different property in the morning. I love hunting this place during lock down. On a side note my daughter was able to kill her first buck this past Saturday and aslo added a doe. She had a great time the 4 days she was here, I hunted with her and we saw 14 bucks in 4 days she missed a nice 8 last Thursday and Saturday morning I called in a 120" that would not give her a good shot at 16yds. The same morning about 11:45 we had a 165" 11pt chasing a doe like crazy with 3 smaller bucks on tow. She is ready to come back next year. Good luck to all still at it. I have tomorrow and Thursday to hunt.


----------



## BBD1984

vtbowhntr said:


> Headed to a different property in the morning. I love hunting this place during lock down. On a side note my daughter was able to kill her first buck this past Saturday and aslo added a doe. She had a great time the 4 days she was here, I hunted with her and we saw 14 bucks in 4 days she missed a nice 8 last Thursday and Saturday morning I called in a 120" that would not give her a good shot at 16yds. The same morning about 11:45 we had a 165" 11pt chasing a doe like crazy with 3 smaller bucks on tow. She is ready to come back next year. Good luck to all still at it. I have tomorrow and Thursday to hunt.


What county?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

Have put in ALOT of hours at home in Geauga count and at my land in Guernsey county and activity has not been great. I see deer every time out usually but very little rutting activity all season so far. Bucks have been mostly young and a few so so almost shooters. Big boys on cam mostly at night. Pretty disappointing so far but i will keep at it!


----------



## Liveblue23

Well guys I had a pretty good hunt this evening. Ended up seeing a nice 2 year old with good potential and had this guy right under my stand at 10 yards but couldn't pull the trigger. They both seemed to be on a mission. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/bgmcav4z1n3o06y/MFDC4452.AVI?dl=0


----------



## BBD1984

Liveblue23 said:


> Well guys I had a pretty good hunt this evening. Ended up seeing a nice 2 year old with good potential and had this guy right under my stand at 10 yards but couldn't pull the trigger. They both seemed to be on a mission.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/bgmcav4z1n3o06y/MFDC4452.AVI?dl=0


 Good grief man... if that's too small... what are you waiting on!? What county?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Liveblue23

BBD1984 said:


> Good grief man... if that's too small... what are you waiting on!? What county?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Haha he really made me think hard. May not get pass next time. Couldn’t tell if he is 3 or 4. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k&j8

Liveblue23 said:


> Well guys I had a pretty good hunt this evening. Ended up seeing a nice 2 year old with good potential and had this guy right under my stand at 10 yards but couldn't pull the trigger. They both seemed to be on a mission.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/bgmcav4z1n3o06y/MFDC4452.AVI?dl=0


Nice buck! You are a better man than me. It was really slow for us in Adams and Coshocton counties this year.


----------



## CarpCommander

Last day of my rutcation kids. Chances for bone have dropped to about zero at this point. Historically speaking, I've had very few encounters with mature bucks after rut, so I may be looking for a new recipe for tag soup in February. Not saying I won't hunt my ass off, but I can't deny reality. I can't complain too much though, because I did see a few shooters. I wouldn't say I had 'great' opportunities at any of em, but had things gone just slightly different I'd have punched my tag. 

Our 'rut' was pretty disappointing this year to say the least. That seems to go across the board for pretty much all of us. I saw the late October spurt of activity, and thought this year the rut would just explode. Had I know then what I know now, I woulda hunted a bit differently. 

6-10hrs in a tree, every day, since October 25th, and no great opportunity at a shooter. That's a hard pill to swallow, but I'm thankful to be able to do this at all. Can't say there's anywhere else I'd have rather been than in the woods


----------



## ManODeer

Liveoutdoors24 said:


> Agree 100%. I hunt a friend of the family’s farm. Its a little over 200 acres. Between three of us over the course of a 7 day hunt saw 68 deer from the stand. And that was with two rain days where we really didnt hunt much. Last year we saw 91 deer from the stand. We do not shoot many does on this property. We will if my friend tells us to but we will not if he doesnt tell us. We saw a decent rut this year. Ironically the land all around us is leased by OHIO RESIDENTS!


Leasing by residents here is very common. You’ll never guess why, lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

Was shot in Columbiana Co. near the Calcutta area i was told.


----------



## BBD1984

I really think if your in the stand next couple days, your odds are going to be good... getting reports of big nature bucks by themselves on the move.... the buck I seen last night was visiting a scrape....

Good luck to the regulars on here still hoping for that magic moment....

I'll be out hopefully Thursday eve. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Had a small busted up buck in already this morning. Last day off for me until thanksgiving


----------



## BBD1984

RH1 said:


> Had a small busted up buck in already this morning. Last day off for me until thanksgiving


RH1 do you do much calling or are you setup on a high movement area?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Both. I'm at the head of a thick bottom. There is a Lot of bedding up the creek so every 30 minutes or so I will give a few soft grunts. If I'm seeing deer pushing or lots of movement I may be more aggressive with the call. I've had good luck blind calling and calling to deer I see.


----------



## BBD1984

RH1 said:


> Both. I'm at the head of a thick bottom. There is a Lot of bedding up the creek so every 30 minutes or so I will give a few soft grunts. If I'm seeing deer pushing or lots of movement I may be more aggressive with the call. I've had good luck blind calling and calling to deer I see.


 Ok good to know... I've had success blind calling but really questioning my tactics due to lack of success...

Good luck.... I'm thinking next couple days are going to be good... bucks are having to travel more to find those hot does... keep us posted

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fullerb

I’m in great morning so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Been in the tree since 620...I don’t know if any of y’all do this but if I ever spook deer in the morning walking in, I always let out a few grunts so hopefully the deer wouldn’t be to spooky and come back in....well anyways did it this morning when I got to the base of my tree and by the time I climbed up I hear deer coming back towards me and it was a buck, because when he got closer he started grunting and looking for the deer that made them sounds lol...couldn’t really see him real well because it was still dark, but it was cool how he came in lol

A small buck just went by...it’s a beautiful morning to kill a booner


Tim


----------



## BBD1984

Tim/OH said:


> Been in the tree since 620...I don’t know if any of y’all do this but if I ever spook deer in the morning walking in, I always let out a few grunts so hopefully the deer wouldn’t be to spooky and come back in....well anyways did it this morning when I got to the base of my tree and by the time I climbed up I hear deer coming back towards me and it was a buck, because when he got closer he started grunting and looking for the deer that made them sounds lol...couldn’t really see him real well because it was still dark, but it was cool how he came in lol
> 
> A small buck just went by...it’s a beautiful morning to kill a booner
> 
> 
> Tim


Man Tim... seems like every time your in the stand your covered with deer.... sounds like you're doing something right....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

BBD1984 said:


> Man Tim... seems like every time your in the stand your covered with deer.... sounds like you're doing something right....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 One thing I can say is that yes I’ve been covered with deer, but not the right one lol...the mature buck sightings have been almost nonexistent this rut...3 mature bucks 1 shooter

The evenings have seen more productive lately


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

I’m thinking about rattling.....been waiting for one of my does to bring in a buck, but they haven’t done it yet lol....so that means someone has to go at this point lmaooo

First doe come by I’m whacking no more free passes 


Tim


----------



## BBD1984

Tim/OH said:


> I’m thinking about rattling.....been waiting for one of my does to bring in a buck, but they haven’t done it yet lol....so that means someone has to go at this point lmaooo
> 
> First doe come by I’m whacking no more free passes
> 
> 
> Tim


 Lol.... are sure you want to do that? The big boys are up and moving bud....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chris1309

Where at in Geauga? I'm in Leroy/Thompson right on Geauga line.


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

chris1309 said:


> Where at in Geauga? I'm in Leroy/Thompson right on Geauga line.


Well howdy neighbor I am in Thompson on Dewey between 166 & Thompson road. What about you?


----------



## freeridejohnny

Well last day of my vacation. It's been a great time, beautiful November rut weather! I'm so blessed to be able to come back and enjoy Ohio with the family every year. I'm hunting till 10 and flying out this evening. 

Overall it was a good hunt. Saw less deer this year but I feel I caught this rut right. I hunted everyday from November 1st. A few dark to dark sits and 5-10 hrs on stand daily. My best day I saw 17 deer 12 were bucks. Got skunked one day, I saw none. Saw 3 shooters on stand but had no shots. Passed on a few that will be great next year. Hunted public 3 times and friends farms that I've hunted for years(for free). Saw rut behavior most of the days on stand but not what I'm used to.

I hunted mostly in Defiance County and I saw deer every sit. Boggles my mind you guys hunting good private Farms down in those top kill counties and getting skunked. 15 yrs back we had 60 deer in one field in Knox and in coshocton back in the day, average of 20 deer nights. No buck down but had some great hunt's so it doesn't bother going home empty handed. May get back up in a tree with my brother when I come back for Christmas. All in all it was just good to be back in the hardwoods of Ohio. The ppl and culture in this state is something I really miss.
Good luck to ALL you guys!









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## fullerb

Real slow today in Licking county. No sightings at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

BBD1984 said:


> Lol.... are sure you want to do that? The big boys are up and moving bud....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 No not really lol....I have plenty of time and opportunity to shoot a doe so I will hold off a little longer lol


Tim


----------



## freeridejohnny

Tim/OH said:


> Been in the tree since 620...I don’t know if any of y’all do this but if I ever spook deer in the morning walking in, I always let out a few grunts so hopefully the deer wouldn’t be to spooky and come back in....well anyways did it this morning when I got to the base of my tree and by the time I climbed up I hear deer coming back towards me and it was a buck, because when he got closer he started grunting and looking for the deer that made them sounds lol...couldn’t really see him real well because it was still dark, but it was cool how he came in lol
> 
> A small buck just went by...it’s a beautiful morning to kill a booner
> 
> 
> Tim


Ya man I do the same but with a turkey diaphragm call, I always got one in my chest pocket and use it to make squeaks like a rodent. I've used it clucking if I'm going through sum nasty stuff making a bunch a nose to hopefully calm nearby deer making them think I'm just a turkey. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

freeridejohnny said:


> Ya man I do the same but with a turkey diaphragm call, I always got one in my chest pocket and use it to make squeaks like a rodent. I've used it clucking if I'm going through sum nasty stuff making a bunch a nose to hopefully calm nearby deer making them think I'm just a turkey.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Careful doing that on public land here, its still turkey season until thanksgiving ....


----------



## Tim/OH

Mom and 2 fawns just got a free pass lol....no bucks in sight


Tim


----------



## freeridejohnny

Ruts With Nuts said:


> Careful doing that on public land here, its still turkey season until thanksgiving ....


Good point

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

freeridejohnny said:


> Well last day of my vacation. It's been a great time, beautiful November rut weather! I'm so blessed to be able to come back and enjoy Ohio with the family every year. I'm hunting till 10 and flying out this evening.
> 
> Overall it was a good hunt. Saw less deer this year but I feel I caught this rut right. I hunted everyday from November 1st. A few dark to dark sits and 5-10 hrs on stand daily. My best day I saw 17 deer 12 were bucks. Got skunked one day, I saw none. Saw 3 shooters on stand but had no shots. Passed on a few that will be great next year. Hunted public 3 times and friends farms that I've hunted for years(for free). Saw rut behavior most of the days on stand but not what I'm used to.
> 
> I hunted mostly in Defiance County and I saw deer every sit. Boggles my mind you guys hunting good private Farms down in those top kill counties and getting skunked. 15 yrs back we had 60 deer in one field in Knox and in coshocton back in the day, average of 20 deer nights. No buck down but had some great hunt's so it doesn't bother going home empty handed. May get back up in a tree with my brother when I come back for Christmas. All in all it was just good to be back in the hardwoods of Ohio. The ppl and culture in this state is something I really miss.
> Good luck to ALL you guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Wow awesome report! Where are you from?

Hard to believe with these temps, EVERYONE is seeing less rut activity.... mind blowing. I usually see several shooters during the rut, most of the time they're no shot opportunities but I usually see several. I've seen not one from the stand this yr!

Right place at the right time is my rut motto....

Also, this will be the last year I don't put any cameras out...i have 5 but due to me building a house, I have them buried in storage... which is my fault and poor planing on my part.... would love to see what's walking around when I'm not around...I'm sure there is shooters around just not seeing them....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chris1309

Ruts With Nuts said:


> chris1309 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where at in Geauga? I'm in Leroy/Thompson right on Geauga line.
> 
> 
> 
> Well howdy neighbor I am in Thompson on Dewey between 166 & Thompson road. What about you?
Click to expand...

Other end of Moseley on Balch Rd


----------



## chris1309

Ok this wind can calm down a bit...nothing moving but leaves and me in my tree!


----------



## Tim/OH

I just seen a giant....













Raccoon lol


----------



## freeridejohnny

BBD1984 said:


> Wow awesome report! Where are you from?
> 
> Hard to believe with these temps, EVERYONE is seeing less rut activity.... mind blowing. I usually see several shooters during the rut, most of the time they're no shot opportunities but I usually see several. I've seen not one from the stand this yr!
> 
> Right place at the right time is my rut motto....
> 
> Also, this will be the last year I don't put any cameras out...i have 5 but due to me building a house, I have them buried in storage... which is my fault and poor planing on my part.... would love to see what's walking around when I'm not around...I'm sure there is shooters around just not seeing them....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


From Northwest Ohio but moved to Colorado in 2014. 

I think Mr. Vader nailed it a week ago when he posted....."As far as an explosion of activity goes, if your area has enough doe to hang estros stink in the air for 4 or 5 days, then you will see a spike in activity. Problem is hunters filling freezers has the deer herd to where the rut just kind of trickles along. A stinky doe here a stinky doe there just doesn't get the woods in an uproar like some of us have experienced in the past. Great hunting days can still happen but you are going to have to have a hot doe near you." 

Less deer=less rut sightings...can't argue with that.

Bro I feel you on not running them cameras! It's pretty tough and discouraging to sit all day without sightings and the reassurance that they're really in there. 
I live off of my trail cameras! Lol

3 doe no bucks so far









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

chris1309 said:


> Other end of Moseley on Balch Rd


That's really close. Love it around here, moved from Chardon 3 yrs ago. Have 32 acres here but do most of my serious hunting on the 140 i own in Guernsey.Heading back down there tomorrow hoping to finally see a shooter instead of the 2 & 3 yr olds i have been seeing. You been hunting around home yourself?


----------



## BBD1984

Tim/OH said:


> I just seen a giant....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raccoon lol


Tim... don't do that to me man!!! My heart about jumped out of my chest before I finished your post!!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

freeridejohnny said:


> From Northwest Ohio but moved to Colorado in 2014.
> 
> I think Mr. Vader nailed it a week ago when he posted....."As far as an explosion of activity goes, if your area has enough doe to hang estros stink in the air for 4 or 5 days, then you will see a spike in activity. Problem is hunters filling freezers has the deer herd to where the rut just kind of trickles along. A stinky doe here a stinky doe there just doesn't get the woods in an uproar like some of us have experienced in the past. Great hunting days can still happen but you are going to have to have a hot doe near you."
> 
> Less deer=less rut sightings...can't argue with that.
> 
> Bro I feel you on not running them cameras! It's pretty tough and discouraging to sit all day without sightings and the reassurance that they're really in there.
> I live off of my trail cameras! Lol
> 
> 3 doe no bucks so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Totally agree with you !


----------



## BBD1984

freeridejohnny said:


> From Northwest Ohio but moved to Colorado in 2014.
> 
> I think Mr. Vader nailed it a week ago when he posted....."As far as an explosion of activity goes, if your area has enough doe to hang estros stink in the air for 4 or 5 days, then you will see a spike in activity. Problem is hunters filling freezers has the deer herd to where the rut just kind of trickles along. A stinky doe here a stinky doe there just doesn't get the woods in an uproar like some of us have experienced in the past. Great hunting days can still happen but you are going to have to have a hot doe near you."
> 
> Less deer=less rut sightings...can't argue with that.
> 
> Bro I feel you on not running them cameras! It's pretty tough and discouraging to sit all day without sightings and the reassurance that they're really in there.
> I live off of my trail cameras! Lol
> 
> 3 doe no bucks so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


 yeah... does are definitely going to get a free pass for a couple years by me...i didn't realize how bad it was.... the days of seeing fields full of deer are over... good for farmers... bad for hunters!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Tim/OH said:


> I just seen a giant....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raccoon lol


That’s funny right there, thanks for making me laugh!


----------



## chris1309

Ruts With Nuts said:


> chris1309 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other end of Moseley on Balch Rd
> 
> 
> 
> That's really close. Love it around here, moved from Chardon 3 yrs ago. Have 32 acres here but do most of my serious hunting on the 140 i own in Guernsey.Heading back down there tomorrow hoping to finally see a shooter
> instead of the 2 & 3 yr olds i have been seeing. You been hunting around home yourself?
Click to expand...

Yes very close, I'm jealous I only have 8 acres but lots of woods surrounding. I need to score some other hunting spots just haven't had time to look into anything. Just moved here last July, grew up in Leroy. Graduated from Riverside in 1991. LOVE the area as well. Lots of plans to put in food plots to keep the deer coming to my small property to feed! Bought a New Holland tractor with bucket and tiller so I'll be busy this spring.


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

chris1309 said:


> Yes very close, I'm jealous I only have 8 acres but lots of woods surrounding. I need to score some other hunting spots just haven't had time to look into anything. Just moved here last July, grew up in Leroy. Graduated from Riverside in 1991. LOVE the area as well. Lots of plans to put in food plots to keep the deer coming to my small property to feed! Bought a New Holland tractor with bucket and tiller so I'll be busy this spring.


sounds like a plan to me. if you have acreage surrounding you and make your 8 a honey hole you will do fine with bringing deer in. People around here are still decent with permission too for bow hunting, just need to knock on doors and stick to bow only or get foot in door by getting coyote permission first. good luck neighbor, drop me a line if your are at stockers for breakfast some time.


----------



## Tim/OH

BBD1984 said:


> Tim... don't do that to me man!!! My heart about jumped out of my chest before I finished your post!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 Lol...


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

BowtechHunter65 said:


> That’s funny right there, thanks for making me laugh!


 Your welcome lol


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

I rattled and nothing showed up smh


Tim


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

Tim/OH said:


> I rattled and nothing showed up smh
> 
> 
> Tim


Rattle a garbage can and youll be swarmed by *****....hahah


----------



## Bkimbel42

Tim/OH said:


> I rattled and nothing showed up smh
> 
> 
> Tim


Story of my life the past two weeks man. It's so odd, especially with where I hunt we have a good buck to doe ratio for keeping things competitive, so rattling has always given pretty good results, but this year nothing at all. Cold still mornings, and I know good bucks are in the area should be able to get some bucks looking for a fight. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobuck74

1 more gone called him with a mouth squeak he came in from 6oo yards. Not sure if I called him in or if he was just headed this way, but bad mistake!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

ohiobuck74 said:


> 1 more gone called him with a mouth squeak he came in from 6oo yards. Not sure if I called him in or if he was just headed this way, but bad mistake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Amazing! What county?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobuck74

Union Champaign border

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

ohiobuck74 said:


> Union Champaign border
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Milford center area?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobuck74

Yep close to woodstock.. lol you must be close also to know the area....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Ruts With Nuts said:


> Rattle a garbage can and youll be swarmed by *****....hahah


 Haha I believe it lol


Tim


----------



## lungpuncher1

Im coming up tomorrow to hunt a week. Seems like ill be lucky to see any action at all... Kinda bummed. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Bkimbel42 said:


> Story of my life the past two weeks man. It's so odd, especially with where I hunt we have a good buck to doe ratio for keeping things competitive, so rattling has always given pretty good results, but this year nothing at all. Cold still mornings, and I know good bucks are in the area should be able to get some bucks looking for a fight.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


 Yeah I really don’t rattle as much as I have in the past, but only 1 buck came in to my rattling and that was a small buck lol

Been trying to hold on for a hot doe to come through with a big buck behind her, but nothing is working lol


Tim


----------



## BBD1984

ohiobuck74 said:


> Yep close to woodstock.. lol you must be close also to know the area....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I hunt just outside btown live in Logan Co. 

Woodstock has some nice places to hunt, did you kill that big one from there?


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GrimReaper365

hdrking2003 said:


> Also wanted to add that this has been the toughest rutcation in at least the past handful of years. By this time last year, I had already come to full draw on a couple different big bucks(needed a few more steps both times), and seen numerous shooters on cam and in person. This year has just been a chip n a chair. Guessing my timing was just off.....again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I️ 2nd this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobuck74

BBD1984 said:


> I hunt just outside btown live in Logan Co.
> 
> Woodstock has some nice places to hunt, did you kill that big one from there?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I did, 3 years ago

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkimbel42

In case anyone is having a hard time this season, or feeling bad about any aspect of it, here's the buck I had a 25 yrs Saturday and passed on a shot waiting for a better window and never got it. Left in my stand about in tears. These are last year's pics and I'm guessing he put on 10+ more inches this year.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Bkimbel42 said:


> In case anyone is having a hard time this season, or feeling bad about any aspect of it, here's the buck I had a 25 yrs Saturday and passed on a shot waiting for a better window and never got it. Left in my stand about in tears. These are last year's pics and I'm guessing he put on 10+ more inches this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


 Good grief almighty!!! I'm crying now for you....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bp1992!

Bkimbel42 said:


> In case anyone is having a hard time this season, or feeling bad about any aspect of it, here's the buck I had a 25 yrs Saturday and passed on a shot waiting for a better window and never got it. Left in my stand about in tears. These are last year's pics and I'm guessing he put on 10+ more inches this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I'd say! But I wish the best for you and hope you get a second chance and get it done. 


Ross county


----------



## RH1

Very slow here today. I may bail at noon and try to get the gutters and leaves cleaned before the rain rolls in later


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

ohiobuck74 said:


> 1 more gone called him with a mouth squeak he came in from 6oo yards. Not sure if I called him in or if he was just headed this way, but bad mistake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Love DEAD yotes, kill em all.............


----------



## ohiobuck74

That's Right!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

RH1 said:


> Very slow here today. I may bail at noon and try to get the gutters and leaves cleaned before the rain rolls in later


 yikes... contemplating house chores over hunting the rut... it is a messed up yr!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkimbel42

...


----------



## Bkimbel42

bp1992! said:


> I'd say! But I wish the best for you and hope you get a second chance and get it done.
> 
> 
> Ross county





BBD1984 said:


> Good grief almighty!!! I'm crying now for you....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yep! I've got 4 years of history with him. Never a daylight picture and he chased a doe in at 3 pm. First I've ever laid eyes on him, and more than likely the last being that hes a wise old 6.5 year old. But you live and learn, that's what makes hunting whitetails an absolute blast! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

BBD1984 said:


> yikes... contemplating house chores over hunting the rut... it is a messed up yr!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Right! I must need my meds adjusted..
Wait did we have a rut? Did the rut start yet? Are they all in lock down? Did we kill all the deer in Ohio? 
Damn now I'm so confused,


----------



## z7master167

RH1 said:


> Right! I must need my meds adjusted..
> Wait did we have a rut? Did the rut start yet? Are they all in lock down? Did we kill all the deer in Ohio?
> Damn now I'm so confused,


My ruts have sucked the past few years.. actually had a better rut this year than I have had in probably 5-6 yrs


----------



## BBD1984

z7master167 said:


> My ruts have sucked the past few years.. actually had a better rut this year than I have had in probably 5-6 yrs


 yeah I know from your post... you were in them !

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

My wife gave me one of my Christmas presents early. Looks like Sunday I will get to try it out!


----------



## BBD1984

BowtechHunter65 said:


> My wife gave me one of my Christmas presents early. Looks like Sunday I will get to try it out!


O Man! Let us know your thoughts....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkimbel42

...


----------



## Bkimbel42

Not rut related, but just thought you all might think this is cool. The buck I referred to earlier over 5 years from a 2 year old in 2013 to a 7 year old in 2017! Just cool to see one age like this on a small property and be able to document it. I may start a seperate thread for this as well! These are in order startung in 2013 and the last three are the only ones I have from this season! Hope you enjoy.
View attachment 6301555
View attachment 6301557
View attachment 6301559
View attachment 6301561




Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

BBD1984 said:


> O Man! Let us know your thoughts....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Will do...


----------



## BBD1984

Bkimbel42 said:


> Not rut related, but just thought you all might think this is cool. The buck I referred to earlier over 5 years from a 2 year old in 2013 to a 7 year old in 2017! Just cool to see one age like this on a small property and be able to document it. I may start a seperate thread for this as well! These are in order startung in 2013 and the last three are the only ones I have from this season! Hope you enjoy.
> View attachment 6301555
> View attachment 6301557
> View attachment 6301559
> View attachment 6301561
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


 If not now... hopefully Booner next yr... you'll be glad you missed out!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkimbel42

Haha thanks for the positive spin! There's still a few months of hunting left! Wink wink! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## woobagooba

A chance at this buck kept me in the stand for many long hours. Even the racoon couldn't believe the rack. Never saw him, asked around quite a bit, but no one else had either.


----------



## Liveblue23

Anyone going out in that rain this evening?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Liveblue23 said:


> Anyone going out in that rain this evening?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am going out in Meigs County. Can’t kill em from my recliner watching Gunsmoke. LOL


----------



## corybrown50

Anyone have any info on East Fork Park? I'm taking my men's group from church out tomorrow and our normal spot won't be able to be reached with the rain tonight. 

Thank you


----------



## BowtechHunter65

corybrown50 said:


> Anyone have any info on East Fork Park? I'm taking my men's group from church out tomorrow and our normal spot won't be able to be reached with the rain tonight.
> 
> Thank you


If you haven’t seen this it might help you.

http://parks.ohiodnr.gov/eastfork#activities


----------



## Meat

BowtechHunter65 said:


> I am going out in Meigs County. Can’t kill em from my recliner watching Gunsmoke. LOL


Go get 'em Bowtech! I have seen a lot more deer movement in the last couple days here in our county than I have thus far.

Meat


----------



## Tiggie_00

This morning's hunt. 9pt buck, 40yds


----------



## The Phantom

I stayed in this morning.
Got the garden covered with leaves.
Finished replacing the engine on my tiller. (Old Tecumseh 6 horse on a Troy Bilt Horse threw a rod awhile back. Replaced it with a 6 1/2 horse Predator from Harbor Freight).
I'lll be back out, just don't know when!






RH1 said:


> Very slow here today. I may bail at noon and try to get the gutters and leaves cleaned before the rain rolls in later


----------



## BBD1984

Sounds like a slooooow day in the woods....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CarpCommander

Liveblue23 said:


> Anyone going out in that rain this evening?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sitting in the truck heavily debating it. Weather forecast says 100% through late tonight. Radar looks like it'll clear Champaign county before dark. Not sure what to think. I'm pretty tired, extremely burnt out, and the last thing I wanna do is get poured on all afternoon, then pack all my soaked clothes and gear into the truck. Again. 

Can't kill em from the house typically, but I might just opt for the dry choice today. Back to work tomorrow, but I have Friday off and it looks to be perfect weather.


----------



## mandrroofing

This could be the night

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Tiggie_00 said:


> This morning's hunt. 9pt buck, 40yds


He's a great looking prospect for future hunting seasons.


----------



## Tim/OH

CarpCommander said:


> I'm sitting in the truck heavily debating it. Weather forecast says 100% through late tonight. Radar looks like it'll clear Champaign county before dark. Not sure what to think. I'm pretty tired, extremely burnt out, and the last thing I wanna do is get poured on all afternoon, then pack all my soaked clothes and gear into the truck. Again.
> 
> Can't kill em from the house typically, but I might just opt for the dry choice today. Back to work tomorrow, but I have Friday off and it looks to be perfect weather.


 I hear ya bro....tired and burnt out is a understatement lol....stayed in this evening because of the rain


Tim


----------



## fullerb

. Sitting in a ground blind this afternoon in the rain.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Yeah at first I was like oh nice but then his spread was like 14inchs.. lol



hdrking2003 said:


> He's a great looking prospect for future hunting seasons.


----------



## bp1992!

Would like too start hunting these coyotes around my hunting area any tips? Never hunted them before. 

Ross county


----------



## jk0069

Bkimbel42 said:


> Not rut related, but just thought you all might think this is cool. The buck I referred to earlier over 5 years from a 2 year old in 2013 to a 7 year old in 2017! Just cool to see one age like this on a small property and be able to document it. I may start a seperate thread for this as well! These are in order startung in 2013 and the last three are the only ones I have from this season! Hope you enjoy.


I think his son is on my property










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Sat in the stand from 1500-dark. Rain started around 1600. Saw one doe right after the rain started and that was it. Beautiful night in the woods here in Meigs Co.


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

Bkimbel42 said:


> Not rut related, but just thought you all might think this is cool. The buck I referred to earlier over 5 years from a 2 year old in 2013 to a 7 year old in 2017! Just cool to see one age like this on a small property and be able to document it. I may start a seperate thread for this as well! These are in order startung in 2013 and the last three are the only ones I have from this season! Hope you enjoy.
> View attachment 6301555
> View attachment 6301557
> View attachment 6301559
> View attachment 6301561
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


That is really cool and impressive that he has made it that long. Is there low hunting pressure around you? Does he hole up in some nasty thick stuff or a swamp? Whats his secret to living that long and avoiding you & others?


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

Liveblue23 said:


> Anyone going out in that rain this evening?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


went out to get beer if that counts?


----------



## 6x5BC

So far, this is the worst season I've experienced in Ohio in 29 years of hunting the state. I've seen a few mature shooters from the road or highway but not a single big buck in the woods, from my stand, or even on trail cams. It's almost hard to believe but it's the way it's been this season. 
I've hunted Athens, Meigs, and Jackson/Gallia counties as I always do. Deer sightings of both bucks and does have dropped dramatically in the last 8 years. 2010 was the beginning of the decline in the areas I hunt. I've hunted quite a few days this year that produced zero deer sightings. I know the herd is not crashing in all locations though as I have friends with large private holdings who are still enjoying great hunting with plenty of deer numbers, including giant bucks. EHD and predators have impacted the herd to a great extent but I really think over harvest has depleted the resource more than anything else. I hope the trend does not continue and the situation improves though I don't have a lot of faith that it will. Maybe glyphosate is having an impact in some negative way as well. Who really knows?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

bp1992! said:


> Would like too start hunting these coyotes around my hunting area any tips? Never hunted them before.
> 
> Ross county


P.M. i can give you a few.


----------



## hdrking2003

Ruts With Nuts said:


> went out to get beer if that counts?


Works for me!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

I sat today from before daylight until 2pm. I saw one totally busted up 2 year old at first light and that was it! I will be honest, I left feeling a little frustrated especially after missing a stud on Saturday, but when I got home and my new pup was waiting on me and was just happy I was home, wanting to play,well that made my day. 
I wont be out again until Thanksgiving morning for a few hours. Man I am pulling for my son to get it done this weekend, he found a good buck and knows right where he is living. Good luck bud!


----------



## z7master167

Sat from 415 til dark, 1 spike at 430 and again at 515 seen 3 more but too dark to tell what they were


----------



## CarpCommander

Tim/OH said:


> I hear ya bro....tired and burnt out is a understatement lol....stayed in this evening because of the rain
> 
> 
> Tim


I grabbed the machete and hacked a trail in the honeysuckle behind one of my better sets that I didn't quite get right this summer. I fixed it so it flows better, and I'll actually have a chance to see what's coming instead of playing peekaboo and having to decide if I'm gonna murder it at the last second. I'm amazed how quickly these deer take to my trails I chop out. I've never really done it on this scale, but next season I'm steering the traffic exactly where I want it-past every set I have hung 

Then I trimmed a few lanes on 2 of my other sets that I've been meaning to do, and I drove around and verified there's still over 300 acres of standing korn that's screwing me, and I got to look at a pile of deer in the fields. The rain did let up just as I figured, and they were out in FORCE. 

Deer all over the place, but not one buck strangely. I'm sure they're recovering from that rut that never really happened....ha..ha...


----------



## CarpCommander

I did see 2 small bucks this AM, and 6-8 bogeys, just cruising around doing normal deer things. No chasing or anything. I did catch some vapors off a strong smelling deer several times while on stand, but never saw what it was. 

I'll be back out Friday to watch the swirls chew on walnuts...


----------



## IrishHunter1

Has anyone seen the updated 2017 Ohio harvest numbers? Ohio Outdoor News typically posts them in every issue (front page)in the fall & compares them to previous years during the same time frame. Either I?m missing it or they aren?t posting it.


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

IrishHunter1 said:


> Has anyone seen the updated 2017 Ohio harvest numbers? Ohio Outdoor News typically posts them in every issue (front page)in the fall & compares them to previous years during the same time frame. Either I?m missing it or they aren?t posting it.



are they online ?


----------



## IrishHunter1

Posted today.... weird I was thinking about it!


----------



## bmwlife1976

Spent the evening in one of my box blinds in highland county . Sat from 2 till dark. As soon as the rain stopped around 4:30 the deer started moving. Seen 6 total along with 6 turkey. Passed a couple 8 pointers with good potential . All in all. It was a good evening. 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntercoop

Shot him this morning is Tuscarawas county. First time hunting out of state. Saw a giant last night locked down with a doe. Hunted from last Saturday till today. Didn’t see any chasing at all. Idk if they were all locked down or what. None the less happy to be able to shoot a nice buck for me and stock the freezer. Next year il be back for sure!


----------



## lungpuncher1

bowhuntercoop said:


> View attachment 6302003
> 
> Shot him this morning is Tuscarawas county. First time hunting out of state. Saw a giant last night locked down with a doe. Hunted from last Saturday till today. Didn’t see any chasing at all. Idk if they were all locked down or what. None the less happy to be able to shoot a nice buck for me and stock the freezer. Next year il be back for sure!


Congrats bud!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Regohio

*Missed this guy last Wednesday…Saw over 10 other Bucks last weekend…couldn't take a s*


----------



## Regohio

Will be back in same Tree tomorrow Afternoon!


----------



## Bkimbel42

Ruts With Nuts said:


> That is really cool and impressive that he has made it that long. Is there low hunting pressure around you? Does he hole up in some nasty thick stuff or a swamp? Whats his secret to living that long and avoiding you & others?


Well, he has traveled a large area in past years, I've got him pretty much patterned through the year and locations at different times of the year. When I say large area I mean way bigger than our 70 acre parcel, I mean beyond my neighbors 120 acres lol. I've got a friend who had pictures of him December 31st 4 miles away and he was back in our woods the second week of january. However, there is very very low pressure. The guy who owns 120 acres behind us let's my dad bow hunt and that's it. Which is only about 2 weeks out of the year. I only bow hunt our place. On the other side of us 19 acres that no one hunts and 50 acres that no one hunts. Below our house there is a 20 acre thicket with a creek bottom and two swamps that I believe he spends alot of time holed up in. But the biggest factor period is when this buck moves. All pictures I've had of him over 5 years, probably 800-1000 have been the middle of the night, once or twice he's showed up just before or after daylight but never in shooting light in 5 years! Probably the most nocturnal buck I've ever encountered which is why I was so sick when he came in to 20 yards this weekend at 3 pm and he still outsmarted me! He's one wise old buck! Gives true meaning to the word monarch! But again that's what makes hunting him so much fun year after year! And I gotta count my blessings that I have the opportunity to chase a buck like this! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

Bkimbel42 said:


> Well, he has traveled a large area in past years, I've got him pretty much patterned through the year and locations at different times of the year. When I say large area I mean way bigger than our 70 acre parcel, I mean beyond my neighbors 120 acres lol. I've got a friend who had pictures of him December 31st 4 miles away and he was back in our woods the second week of january. However, there is very very low pressure. The guy who owns 120 acres behind us let's my dad bow hunt and that's it. Which is only about 2 weeks out of the year. I only bow hunt our place. On the other side of us 19 acres that no one hunts and 50 acres that no one hunts. Below our house there is a 20 acre thicket with a creek bottom and two swamps that I believe he spends alot of time holed up in. But the biggest factor period is when this buck moves. All pictures I've had of him over 5 years, probably 800-1000 have been the middle of the night, once or twice he's showed up just before or after daylight but never in shooting light in 5 years! Probably the most nocturnal buck I've ever encountered which is why I was so sick when he came in to 20 yards this weekend at 3 pm and he still outsmarted me! He's one wise old buck! Gives true meaning to the word monarch! But again that's what makes hunting him so much fun year after year! And I gotta count my blessings that I have the opportunity to chase a buck like this!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Damn that is so awesome to have this elusive giant that you can follow from year to year I am sure he is a true OBSESSION and rightly so. Last weekend had to be a huge rush and letdown but that is going to make the game even better! You have an opportunity & situation that very few of us will ever have....love every minute of it and good luck man you will hopefully have another opportunity!


----------



## bp1992!

Ruts With Nuts said:


> bp1992! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would like too start hunting these coyotes around my hunting area any tips? Never hunted them before.
> 
> Ross county
> 
> 
> 
> P.M. i can give you a few.
Click to expand...


I'm all ears


----------



## Bkimbel42

Ruts With Nuts said:


> Damn that is so awesome to have this elusive giant that you can follow from year to year I am sure he is a true OBSESSION and rightly so. Last weekend had to be a huge rush and letdown but that is going to make the game even better! You have an opportunity & situation that very few of us will ever have....love every minute of it and good luck man you will hopefully have another opportunity!


Thanks alot man! Really appreciate the encouragement! I'll be sure to let you all know if his and my story comes to an end. It will definitely be a serious bitter sweet moment, and although it was a huge disappointment Saturday, a part if me is glad the chase is still on. The anticipation of waiting for him to show up on camera, the constant thinking and planning to try and get the slightest edge on him, it keeps me going day after day! It will be real tough for sure when that is all over. Good luck in your endeavours/ adventures too! Aim straight and shoot straighter!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

bp1992! said:


> I'm all ears


message me so we dont clog up thread with yote talk


----------



## freeridejohnny

Bkimbel42 said:


> Well, he has traveled a large area in past years, I've got him pretty much patterned through the year and locations at different times of the year. When I say large area I mean way bigger than our 70 acre parcel, I mean beyond my neighbors 120 acres lol. I've got a friend who had pictures of him December 31st 4 miles away and he was back in our woods the second week of january. However, there is very very low pressure. The guy who owns 120 acres behind us let's my dad bow hunt and that's it. Which is only about 2 weeks out of the year. I only bow hunt our place. On the other side of us 19 acres that no one hunts and 50 acres that no one hunts. Below our house there is a 20 acre thicket with a creek bottom and two swamps that I believe he spends alot of time holed up in. But the biggest factor period is when this buck moves. All pictures I've had of him over 5 years, probably 800-1000 have been the middle of the night, once or twice he's showed up just before or after daylight but never in shooting light in 5 years! Probably the most nocturnal buck I've ever encountered which is why I was so sick when he came in to 20 yards this weekend at 3 pm and he still outsmarted me! He's one wise old buck! Gives true meaning to the word monarch! But again that's what makes hunting him so much fun year after year! And I gotta count my blessings that I have the opportunity to chase a buck like this!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


That is awesome! Good luck!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

bowhuntercoop said:


> View attachment 6302003
> 
> Shot him this morning is Tuscarawas county. First time hunting out of state. Saw a giant last night locked down with a doe. Hunted from last Saturday till today. Didn’t see any chasing at all. Idk if they were all locked down or what. None the less happy to be able to shoot a nice buck for me and stock the freezer. Next year il be back for sure!


Good work[emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

6x5BC said:


> So far, this is the worst season I've experienced in Ohio in 29 years of hunting the state. I've seen a few mature shooters from the road or highway but not a single big buck in the woods, from my stand, or even on trail cams. It's almost hard to believe but it's the way it's been this season.
> I've hunted Athens, Meigs, and Jackson/Gallia counties as I always do. Deer sightings of both bucks and does have dropped dramatically in the last 8 years. 2010 was the beginning of the decline in the areas I hunt. I've hunted quite a few days this year that produced zero deer sightings. I know the herd is not crashing in all locations though as I have friends with large private holdings who are still enjoying great hunting with plenty of deer numbers, including giant bucks. EHD and predators have impacted the herd to a great extent but I really think over harvest has depleted the resource more than anything else. I hope the trend does not continue and the situation improves though I don't have a lot of faith that it will. Maybe glyphosate is having an impact in some negative way as well. Who really knows?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Couldn't have said it better.... going to be hard to get young hunters, like my 6yr old son to get interested in a sport where there isn't much to get excited about....

Hope the ODNR reads these threads.... like to know who defines what "healthy" herd #'s are....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## medicsnoke

Looked like a good day. I seen a mature buck this morning with a doe in a water way along the road in a other wise open 100 acre picked bean field. Then tonights drive yielded several does on the move and saw two 3-4 year old bucks posturing to each other, in another local picked bean field. IMO the rut still in full gear in my region. You can spend all day driving around, in the comfort of a warm truck. just looking at them when your tagged out. 

11/12/17 @ 8:30am


----------



## BBD1984

medicsnoke said:


> Looked like a good day. I seen a mature buck this morning with a doe in a water way along the road in a other wise open 100 acre picked bean field. Then tonights drive yielded several does on the move and saw two 3-4 year old bucks posturing to each other, in another local picked bean field. IMO the rut still in full gear in my region. You can spend all day driving around, in the comfort of a warm truck. just looking at them when your tagged out.
> 
> 11/12/17 @ 8:30am


 awesome story Corey.... wish I had a 140 acre family farm to turn into a deer haven... would love to sit down and gain some of your deer know-how what's going to be on your 2018 hit list now that you've killed two brutes back to back years....is there anything left!?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## medicsnoke

Hoping something moves into my area but if not, I've got my eye on a particular 4 year old at another farm I hunt that has some real potentail. Plus I'm ALWAYS looking for new ground. For now I'll keep tabs on bucks and look forward to shed season.


----------



## Luvt00hunt

Don't give up folks!! My biggest deer I have seen and killed consistently are from the 17th to the 21st. These pics are from the 19th and 21st in the last 5 years and the live one is one I shot in the shoulder! You can see where I shot him on morning of OSU - TUN game...ruined the game for me obviously! Don't give up...in 3 minutes it can become the best season ever.


----------



## Bkimbel42

Guy my father is good friends with who runs his own hunting business says the same thing! Definitely something to think about. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

CarpCommander said:


> I grabbed the machete and hacked a trail in the honeysuckle behind one of my better sets that I didn't quite get right this summer. I fixed it so it flows better, and I'll actually have a chance to see what's coming instead of playing peekaboo and having to decide if I'm gonna murder it at the last second. I'm amazed how quickly these deer take to my trails I chop out. I've never really done it on this scale, but next season I'm steering the traffic exactly where I want it-past every set I have hung
> 
> Then I trimmed a few lanes on 2 of my other sets that I've been meaning to do, and I drove around and verified there's still over 300 acres of standing korn that's screwing me, and I got to look at a pile of deer in the fields. The rain did let up just as I figured, and they were out in FORCE.
> 
> Deer all over the place, but not one buck strangely. I'm sure they're recovering from that rut that never really happened....ha..ha...


 Sounds like you took care of some things that needed done for this season and next....I been seeing a lot of does but no bucks really in my area.... so me shooter so far


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Despite all the rain the weather conditions have been gd for this yrs “rut” so far


Tim


----------



## Bkimbel42

Well, was pretty burned out and had been contemplating taking some time off from the stand. That was until I saw a doe walking across our horse pasture definitely in heat followed by a second doe also in heat, no question! Now just gotta figure which stand to hunt this weekend...

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Luvt00hunt said:


> Don't give up folks!! My biggest deer I have seen and killed consistently are from the 17th to the 21st. These pics are from the 19th and 21st in the last 5 years and the live one is one I shot in the shoulder! You can see where I shot him on morning of OSU - TUN game...ruined the game for me obviously! Don't give up...in 3 minutes it can become the best season ever.


Good grief man! Those are some real monsters. What county were those shot in?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Got up early this morning dragging myself into work so I can leave early and be in the stand before 4.... West northwest wind sets up perfect for a farm I haven't hunted yet this year, no one has. Pretty excited hopefully I can get it done.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fullerb

I’m in and it’s pretty windy sitting 20 feet up in a tree. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyfunk60

Just getting home from work had a 140” 8 pt by driveway by himself going to have to check camera on kids food plot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

I’m in for a windy sit...


Tim


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> I’m in for a windy sit...
> 
> 
> Tim


Well I️ just got to the gym. Gonna be here for just over an hour then headed to work. Wanna trade?? I’m in for it!. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

25mph wind gusts here in central Ohio. Gonna stay home. Sucks. My rutcation is pretty much over. Slow year. This sucks.


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Well I️ just got to the gym. Gonna be here for just over an hour then headed to work. Wanna trade?? I’m in for it!. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Haha nah I think I’m good Clint lol


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

I have 4 more days of my rut vacation left...got to get it done


Tim


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> Haha nah I think I’m good Clint lol
> 
> 
> Tim


Booooooooooo, Lmao! Good luck out there brother, hope you smash that monster today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Tim/OH said:


> I have 4 more days of my rut vacation left...got to get it done
> 
> 
> Tim


It ain’t truly over till 4 Feb.


----------



## Tim/OH

medicsnoke said:


> Looked like a good day. I seen a mature buck this morning with a doe in a water way along the road in a other wise open 100 acre picked bean field. Then tonights drive yielded several does on the move and saw two 3-4 year old bucks posturing to each other, in another local picked bean field. IMO the rut still in full gear in my region. You can spend all day driving around, in the comfort of a warm truck. just looking at them when your tagged out.
> 
> 11/12/17 @ 8:30am


 Congratulations Corey 


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Booooooooooo, Lmao! Good luck out there brother, hope you smash that monster today!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thanks man


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

BowtechHunter65 said:


> It ain’t truly over till 4 Feb.


 Yeah you right, but I’m tired of the cold already so I need to get it done now, before it starts getting real cold lol

Tim


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Tim/OH said:


> Yeah you right, but I’m tired of the cold already so I need to get it done now, before it starts getting real cold lol
> 
> Tim


Me too but when it’s over I miss riding a tree. I want to get it done soon too and then go on doe patrol. LOL


----------



## BBD1984

It's estimated from GPS tracking study's, that bucks travel an estimated 3-6 miles a day during the rut.... surely one of us with be in a stand at some point during that track..... odds and probability prove it...one part of the quotation is we MUST be in the stand. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

BBD1984 said:


> It's estimated from GPS tracking study's, that bucks travel an estimated 3-6 miles a day during the rut.... surely one of us with be in a stand at some point during that track..... odds and probability prove it...one part of the quotation is we MUST be in the stand.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


*equation 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

medicsnoke said:


> Hoping something moves into my area but if not, I've got my eye on a particular 4 year old at another farm I hunt that has some real potentail. Plus I'm ALWAYS looking for new ground. For now I'll keep tabs on bucks and look forward to shed season.


Corey, I'm curious your take on how you think the Ohio Deer population is doing? Do you see more, less, or about the same amount of deer as you did 10 years ago...?

On your farm, is the fawn survival rate decent? Do you see any triplets being born?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

Tim/OH said:


> Despite all the rain the weather conditions have been gd for this yrs “rut” so far
> 
> 
> Tim


Exactly aside from the rainy/windy days, this has been the best rut/deer hunting in general weather you could ask for at this time of the year.


----------



## Tim/OH

I just rattled and one of the neighborhood 6pt came in looking for a fight lol...he was tearing up trees as he walked through lol


Tim


----------



## Luvt00hunt

BBD1984 said:


> Luvt00hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't give up folks!! My biggest deer I have seen and killed consistently are from the 17th to the 21st. These pics are from the 19th and 21st in the last 5 years and the live one is one I shot in the shoulder! You can see where I shot him on morning of OSU - TUN game...ruined the game for me obviously! Don't give up...in 3 minutes it can become the best season ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief man! Those are some real monsters. What county were those shot in?
> 
> One in the snow is close to Tim on here in Licking. The big 8 in Meigs and the one I made a piss poor shot in 2012 is in Licking as well...never did see him again after that winter and no pics. Keep in mind these are 3 big bucks over the last 7 years. Gotta be in it to win it!
Click to expand...


----------



## BBD1984

Luvt00hunt said:


> BBD1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief man! Those are some real monsters. What county were those shot in?
> 
> One in the snow is close to Tim on here in Licking. The big 8 in Meigs and the one I made a piss poor shot in 2012 is in Licking as well...never did see him again after that winter and no pics. Keep in mind these are 3 big bucks over the last 7 years. Gotta be in it to win it!
> 
> 
> 
> What did that 1st deer score??? B&C?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## jk0069

Had a shooter come in on camera trailing a doe yesterday morning in Hocking. 2 of my target bucks have started showing up on cameras within an hour or two of daylight instead of 1-2am. Also still have a group of three does and a group of two that are here everyday that haven’t split up at all yet. So I am still holding onto hope. Just wish the Wind this weekend wasn’t going to be so brutal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## medicsnoke

BBD1984 said:


> Corey, I'm curious your take on how you think the Ohio Deer population is doing? Do you see more, less, or about the same amount of deer as you did 10 years ago...?
> 
> On your farm, is the fawn survival rate decent? Do you see any triplets being born?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Definitely less deer over all in my county. My farm, despite only shooting 1 doe in 7 years on it, has less deer. I would say I have 3 family groups that live on my farm. On any given day, I may see 11 does in the evening, typically thefarm will only hold 2 mature bucks, a couple mature bucks that I only capture on can a few times a year and a handful of young bucks. But the fewer mouths at the table have made very healthy deer. I do however think we could handle more density and would like to see bag limits decreased state wide with each warden given the permission to write site specific extra tags.


----------



## Tim/OH

The half rack 8 pt I seen the other day just came through cruising...he responded to calls 


Tim


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Rattling or grunts?


----------



## Tim/OH

Ruts With Nuts said:


> Exactly aside from the rainy/windy days, this has been the best rut/deer hunting in general weather you could ask for at this time of the year.


 Yes I agree


Tim


----------



## The Phantom

*Deer numbers*

Columbus Dispatch had an article last week about the numbers.
Something about numbers were down year to year on Nov 6.
But, the season started a week earlier in 2016, (24 Sep 2016 vs 30 Sep 2017), and if you went by the number of weeks, not just the date, the numbers were a little higher this year.


----------



## Tim/OH

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Rattling or grunts?


 I let him walk by and get about 50 yds before I used the estrus bleat can call and a grunt, he turned around and came right back


Tim


----------



## ohiobucks

Working today, but on the drive in this morning, I saw two separate pairs of deer out in the middle of open fields. With each pair, one was bedded, and one was standing. Too far off to see what was what, but I have to assume it was a buck and a doe.

Morrow / Delaware counties


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Thanks Tim.


----------



## Tim/OH

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Thanks Tim.


 Your welcome bro...


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Luvt00hunt said:


> Don't give up folks!! My biggest deer I have seen and killed consistently are from the 17th to the 21st. These pics are from the 19th and 21st in the last 5 years and the live one is one I shot in the shoulder! You can see where I shot him on morning of OSU - TUN game...ruined the game for me obviously! Don't give up...in 3 minutes it can become the best season ever.


 Them some awesome bucks bro....



Tim


----------



## Hower08

I will be out in the wind this weekend. More than likely be tucked into a blow down somewhere


----------



## bmwlife1976

Back at it again. I had a client this morning so I got a late start but my plan is to sit All day. I decided to bring along a decoy today to see if I can coax one in that may be skirting the field when he hears my calls. I keep telling myself that it's still only Nov. 16th. Rut is still happening for sure. Good luck y'all. Keep grinding away at it. As they say, ya can't kill'em from the couch. 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## woobagooba

Fyi, updated weekly. Ohio harvest report.

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/hunting-trapping-and-shooting-sports/hunting-resources-by-species/deer/deer-harvest-yearly-comparison

I watched the totals posted last year and I thought surely they would reduce the limit for my county this year. Didn't. This year looks like an even greater percentage wise drop in harvest.


----------



## Tim/OH

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Me too but when it’s over I miss riding a tree. I want to get it done soon too and then go on doe patrol. LOL


 I’m right there with you man...


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Looking like rain all day Saturday smh


Tim


----------



## BBD1984

medicsnoke said:


> Definitely less deer over all in my county. My farm, despite only shooting 1 doe in 7 years on it, has less deer. I would say I have 3 family groups that live on my farm. On any given day, I may see 11 does in the evening, typically thefarm will only hold 2 mature bucks, a couple mature bucks that I only capture on can a few times a year and a handful of young bucks. But the fewer mouths at the table have made very healthy deer. I do however think we could handle more density and would like to see bag limits decreased state wide with each warden given the permission to write site specific extra tags.


For what it's worth...

I e-mailed the ODNR and explained the lack of deer sightings by most, this year and previous. 

My suggestions to improve the overall herd size with hunter success rate and up and coming hunters in mind was the following:

- Reduce the bag limits in most counties
- Reduce the # of nuisance permits issued to land owners
- Attach some type of monetary bounty on confirmed coyote kills (increase fawn survival rate)
- Increase Non-Resident hunting license and tag, or implement out of state lottery system

I know the last idea will catch me some flack, but why should Ohio be any different than other Big Buck states....?

I doubt my email will do any good, but it's better than doing nothing. 

I'll personally try to help the situation by NOT killing anymore does for a couple years. 


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fullerb

Got down at 10:30 no sighting for me. My buddy saw 3 bucks chasing the same doe one being a nice 8 pointer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## l8_apexer

BBD1984 said:


> For what it's worth...
> 
> I e-mailed the ODNR and explained the lack of deer sightings by most, this year and previous.
> 
> My suggestions to improve the overall herd size with hunter success rate and up and coming hunters in mind was the following:
> 
> - Reduce the bag limits in most counties
> - Reduce the # of nuisance permits issued to land owners
> - Attach some type of monetary bounty on confirmed coyote kills (increase fawn survival rate)
> - Increase Non-Resident hunting license and tag, or implement out of state lottery system
> 
> I know the last idea will catch me some flack, but why should Ohio be any different than other Big Buck states....?
> 
> I doubt my email will do any good, but it's better than doing nothing.
> 
> I'll personally try to help the situation by NOT killing anymore does for a couple years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Raise resident fees. Eliminate "free landowner " tags. I own significant acreage in ohio pay the same taxes as residents. 

Mandatory minimum antler point restrictions. Reduce bag limits except in franklin, cuyahoga, Hamilton counties. 

Screw the insurance companies. They'll never be happy until deer are eraducated


----------



## tim1676

CarpCommander said:


> I grabbed the machete and hacked a trail in the honeysuckle behind one of my better sets that I didn't quite get right this summer. I fixed it so it flows better, and I'll actually have a chance to see what's coming instead of playing peekaboo and having to decide if I'm gonna murder it at the last second. I'm amazed how quickly these deer take to my trails I chop out. I've never really done it on this scale, but next season I'm steering the traffic exactly where I want it-past every set I have hung
> 
> Then I trimmed a few lanes on 2 of my other sets that I've been meaning to do, and I drove around and verified there's still over 300 acres of standing korn that's screwing me, and I got to look at a pile of deer in the fields. The rain did let up just as I figured, and they were out in FORCE.
> 
> Deer all over the place, but not one buck strangely. I'm sure they're recovering from that rut that never really happened....ha..ha...


PM Sent


----------



## The Phantom

*Deer numbers*


Nov 15, 2016 59,908
Nov 14, 2017 44,431


Seven week total 2016 (Nov 8, 2016) 42,268
Seven week total 2017 (Nov 14, 2017) 44,431

Pretty much even based on the number of hunting days, with 2163 more being taken so far this year.






woobagooba said:


> Fyi, updated weekly. Ohio harvest report.
> 
> http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/hunting-trapping-and-shooting-sports/hunting-resources-by-species/deer/deer-harvest-yearly-comparison
> 
> I watched the totals posted last year and I thought surely they would reduce the limit for my county this year. Didn't. This year looks like an even greater percentage wise drop in harvest.


----------



## bmwlife1976

My number 1 on this farm just walked across the fields at 70yds. He's a big 8. Unfortunately he's a scrapping​ machine. He had managed to brake off an entire g2. 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

I drove by the edge of the woods yesterday right as it started to rain, saw a half-rack four point. Looked to be 2 1/2 years old.




bmwlife1976 said:


> My number 1 on this farm just walked across the fields at 70yds. He's a big 8. Unfortunately he's a scrapping​ machine. He had managed to brake off an entire g2.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

BBD1984 said:


> For what it's worth...
> 
> I e-mailed the ODNR and explained the lack of deer sightings by most, this year and previous.
> 
> My suggestions to improve the overall herd size with hunter success rate and up and coming hunters in mind was the following:
> 
> - Reduce the bag limits in most counties
> - Reduce the # of nuisance permits issued to land owners
> - Attach some type of monetary bounty on confirmed coyote kills (increase fawn survival rate)
> - Increase Non-Resident hunting license and tag, or implement out of state lottery system
> 
> I know the last idea will catch me some flack, but why should Ohio be any different than other Big Buck states....?
> 
> I doubt my email will do any good, but it's better than doing nothing.
> 
> I'll personally try to help the situation by NOT killing anymore does for a couple years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


They are already going to be raising prices in 2018 for NR

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

mtn3531 said:


> They are already going to be raising prices in 2018 for NR
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


 Do you have a link?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

BBD1984 said:


> Do you have a link?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Not right now, I'm on the road for work. Numbers I heard previously was almost doubling in price. I'll see if I can find the info later. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

BBD1984 said:


> Do you have a link?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Here's from just a brief search









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

Ohio HB 49

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

mtn3531 said:


> Here's from just a brief search
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


 Thanks! That's definitely a start. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

The Phantom said:


> Nov 15, 2016 59,908
> Nov 14, 2017 44,431
> 
> 
> Seven week total 2016 (Nov 8, 2016) 42,268
> Seven week total 2017 (Nov 14, 2017) 44,431
> 
> Pretty much even based on the number of hunting days, with 2163 more being taken so far this year.


 Thanks Phantom[emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PABBD

BBD1984 said:


> Thanks! That's definitely a start.
> 
> A start of what? I am from out of state and will still come and hunt. The added revenue will hopefully help the DNR out in someway. However, I can have $200-$300 worth of fun hunting just two Sunday's
> 
> That out of state bashing/hating is simply laughable
> 
> Sent from my SM


----------



## BBD1984

PABBD said:


> BBD1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! That's definitely a start.
> 
> A start of what? I am from out of state and will still come and hunt. The added revenue will hopefully help the DNR out in someway. However, I can have $200-$300 worth of fun hunting just two Sunday's
> 
> That out of state bashing/hating is simply laughable
> 
> Sent from my SM
> 
> 
> 
> Hate / bashing???
> 
> Nothing but love here bro....
> 
> Just trying to find a solution... plenty of blame to go around. Like me maxing out my bag limit, year after year.... those days are over.
> 
> NR starting to pay "normal" rates to hunt a throphy rich state...in hopes of detouring participation of out of state hunters... is 1 small step to making hunting in Ohio Great Again
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## mtn3531

I'm not sure that 40,000 NR hunters are the problem with the state's deer herd. I'm gonna guess that residents who buy as many tags as they can, then think they have to fill every one of them, are more to blame. Same thing comes up every year in Idaho. Residents blame NR, state asks to raise license fees on res and non res and the residents pitch a fit. $2... that was the recommended resident increase. They finally passed a bill to raise them, but if you buy a 3 year license you lock in the old rate. First increase in 15 years. Come to find out, residents can buy second tags from the NR pool, which is 10%, of the total tags available. Residents are killing two deer or two elk and blaming NR for herd numbers. There's no easy fix no matter what state you name. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tOSU

mtn3531 said:


> I'm not sure that 40,000 NR hunters are the problem with the state's deer herd. I'm gonna guess that residents who buy as many tags as they can, then think they have to fill every one of them, are more to blame. Same thing comes up every year in Idaho. Residents blame NR, state asks to raise license fees on res and non res and the residents pitch a fit. $2... that was the recommended resident increase. They finally passed a bill to raise them, but if you buy a 3 year license you lock in the old rate. First increase in 15 years. Come to find out, residents can buy second tags from the NR pool, which is 10%, of the total tags available. Residents are killing two deer or two elk and blaming NR for herd numbers. There's no easy fix no matter what state you name.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


NR is not the issue for declining herd - in 2015/2016 NR harvested 8% of the deer.


----------



## mtn3531

tOSU said:


> NR is not the issue for declining herd - in 2015/2016 NR harvested 8% of the deer.


I was going to guess 12% or so

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwlife1976

Back to the rut. Been in my blind since 9ish. Seen one nice buck. Oh and just had two Damn dogs come in and sniff all around my food plot. Gotta love it when people let there dogs just run free. 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

BBD1984 said:


> PABBD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate / bashing???
> 
> Nothing but love here bro....
> 
> Just trying to find a solution... plenty of blame to go around. Like me maxing out my bag limit, year after year.... those days are over.
> 
> NR starting to pay "normal" rates to hunt a throphy rich state...in hopes of detouring participation of out of state hunters... is 1 small step to making hunting in Ohio Great Again
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> While it may deter some from not coming to hunt Ohio it really won’t deter many. It will bring us in line with other trophy hunting states as far as fees. What it will do is allow for more resources for the DNR to promote our sport, continue conservation efforts, pay employees etc.
> 
> As a volunteer for the DNR as a Hunter/Trapper Education Instructor one of the real concerns for the state going forward is the lack of new hunters now and in particular with the millennial generation. This is one reason the state has gone to the new Hunter Ed program and tagging system in an effort to appeal to those who only communicate via phone/text, etc in particular the younger generations.
> 
> As hunters we can decide our own limits on what we take when we hunt. I already know what I will shoot buck wise and to date nothing appeals to me in the woods (nor have I seen anything). I have had itchy finger on some does after many hours in the stand and will wait until January to shoot one. If no 150+ class deer presents itself I will just wait until next year and be thankful for the privilege and health to still get out there. Remember buck to doe ratio is important so taking does isn’t necessarily a bad thing.
Click to expand...


----------



## M.Magis

Fact is, the herd is healthier than it's been in years. People still want the days from 2008 where the herd was outrageously overpopulated but hunting was easier. It was fun, but I hope we never get back there.


----------



## mtn3531

I think for a couple hundred bucks they could give you a real carcass tag, then you can write your info on your paper license you keep on you. I'd like that about as much as shooting does lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

bmwlife1976 said:


> Back to the rut. Been in my blind since 9ish. Seen one nice buck. Oh and just had two Damn dogs come in and sniff all around my food plot. Gotta love it when people let there dogs just run free.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


Sorry didn't mean to derail the thread... I'm aiming to be in the stand by 4 today with doe decoy and remote caller, trying to find that seeking booner

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

BBD1984 said:


> Sorry didn't mean to derail the thread... I'm aiming to be in the stand by 4 today with doe decoy and remote caller, trying to find that seeking booner
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


What kind of remote caller do you have?


----------



## BBD1984

BowtechHunter65 said:


> What kind of remote caller do you have?


ICOTECH350 doe bleat, grunt, snort wheeze and fawn distress all downloaded to sound card.... 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Ok, I saw guys using a FOXPRO Buckpro on TV the other day.


----------



## BBD1984

BBD1984 said:


> ICOTECH350 doe bleat, grunt, snort wheeze and fawn distress all downloaded to sound card....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Not sure if it's a good strategy.... haven't had a close encounter with a shooter yet.... had a mature doe come in Tuesday and had really favorable results...decoy took her attention off me and she never spooked when I hit the doe bleat loudly

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## woobagooba

The Phantom said:


> Nov 15, 2016 59,908
> Nov 14, 2017 44,431
> 
> 
> Seven week total 2016 (Nov 8, 2016) 42,268
> Seven week total 2017 (Nov 14, 2017) 44,431
> 
> Pretty much even based on the number of hunting days, with 2163 more being taken so far this year.


I only can speak for the place I live as that's what I know. I don't try to speak as to what the population is like in other places cause I'm not there. If I could get to finer granularity than county it would be great, but since county level are the only numbers I have that what I go by. 

If you were talking about comparisons the first few weeks of the season it would make sense to go by deer per week, but since not many are taken in September, by now things are evened out. For my county, adams, even if you take off the 72 deer that were taken the first week of 2016, then go by date there were significantly more taken last year by this date.


----------



## hdrking2003

mtn3531 said:


> I was going to guess 12% or so
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I️ was thinking around that 10% as well. I️ don’t know a ton of out of staters, but the ones I️ do know only come here for a buck. Maybe once in a while, a doe here or there. They would also like to keep Ohio as a great place to keep coming back to for the chance at a trophy, so they also do a great job of managing the areas they hunt(leases, etc).

Confucius say......”it’s not always the mirror that is broken, sometimes it is the reflection that needs fixed”

The exploding yote population doesn’t help either.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

LAST 2 days cameras showing shooters back on the farm in daylight hours.....saw great movement mon-tues. mature bucks on the does all threw the day Monroe county


----------



## bmwlife1976

Good thing these Turkey show up every day to keep me company. Otherwise I'd be sleeping right now for sure. The woods are dead here.


























Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

bmwlife1976 said:


> Good thing these Turkey show up every day to keep me company. Otherwise I'd be sleeping right now for sure. The woods are dead here.
> View attachment 6302659
> View attachment 6302661
> View attachment 6302667
> View attachment 6302669
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


Is that an Ozonics?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

bmwlife1976 said:


> Good thing these Turkey show up every day to keep me company. Otherwise I'd be sleeping right now for sure. The woods are dead here.
> View attachment 6302659
> View attachment 6302661
> View attachment 6302667
> View attachment 6302669
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


This post made me strain my neck. Lol


----------



## Tim/OH

Bumped a few deer walking in....been in the stand for about 20 min


Tim


----------



## bmwlife1976

BBD1984 said:


> Is that an Ozonics?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yea BBD1984. I bought it last season and I gotta tell ya. I have used it every hunt since. I would have to say that my success rate as far as not spooking deer has doubled. Especially in a deer blind. 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

bmwlife1976 said:


> Yea BBD1984. I bought it last season and I gotta tell ya. I have used it every hunt since. I would have to say that my success rate as far as not spooking deer has doubled. Especially in a deer blind.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


 awesome!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

just got setup...1st time hunting these woods... didn't spook any deer coming in and seen some good sign walking to stand[emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## nomansland

mtn3531 said:


> I'm not sure that 40,000 NR hunters are the problem with the state's deer herd. I'm gonna guess that residents who buy as many tags as they can, then think they have to fill every one of them, are more to blame. Same thing comes up every year in Idaho. Residents blame NR, state asks to raise license fees on res and non res and the residents pitch a fit. $2... that was the recommended resident increase. They finally passed a bill to raise them, but if you buy a 3 year license you lock in the old rate. First increase in 15 years. Come to find out, residents can buy second tags from the NR pool, which is 10%, of the total tags available. Residents are killing two deer or two elk and blaming NR for herd numbers. There's no easy fix no matter what state you name.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


This is exactly right. Have so many idiot friends who fill every doe tag they can just to tout there kill count. The same guys will whine that the numbers are down. Go figure.


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Man this dreaded November lull is brutal!! Lol


----------



## vtbowhntr

Killed this buck yesterday morning at 7:30 trailing a hot doe. Gave me a 6yd shot 40yd recovery. Been a great trip again I saw 26 different bucks. This buck is a main frame 10 with a sticker off each base. There out looking again after the initial lockdown we were in Monday and Tuesday. 







This was my daughters first buck from this past Saturday evening.


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

vtbowhntr said:


> Killed this buck yesterday morning at 7:30 trailing a hot doe. Gave me a 6yd shot 40yd recovery. Been a great trip again I saw 26 different bucks. This buck is a main frame 10 with a sticker off each base. There out looking again after the initial lockdown we were in Monday and Tuesday.
> View attachment 6302757
> 
> This was my daughters first buck from this past Saturday evening.
> View attachment 6302765


Congratulations to both you and your daughter!! Great bucks!


----------



## hdrking2003

bmwlife1976 said:


> Yea BBD1984. I bought it last season and I gotta tell ya. I have used it every hunt since. I would have to say that my success rate as far as not spooking deer has doubled. Especially in a deer blind.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


And all of the dangerous side effects that can come along with breathing in ozone, especially in such a close and enclosed area, doesn't concern you any? Have seen it a few times with close friends just this year. They have sworn off Ozonics and other ozone generators because of it.

Scroll down to the section labelled "Ozone Generators" http://www.toptenreviews.com/health/articles/dangerous-wonders-of-ozone/

It's a proven fact that it can be dangerous on any level, and many reports show this. Do what you want to do though, this is more of just a FYI


----------



## Tiggie_00

HD buck footage from my stand.. at 2:57 listen for sound of arrow hitting corn stalks. Not named hunting buddy. He Missed ..


----------



## Liveoutdoors24

nomansland said:


> This is exactly right. Have so many idiot friends who fill every doe tag they can just to tout there kill count. The same guys will whine that the numbers are down. Go figure.


Im a NR and I havent filled any of my tags in three years. I have had plenty of opportunities to shoot doe and small buck but i havent felt the desire too maybe next year I will fill both but who knows. I know alot of guys that go to Ohio from Vt. Only a few of them came back with meet. Yet I talk to a group of locals at the archery shop and they are bragging that they are tagged out in hocking county and now hunting another for gun season. I asked if they eat that much venison and they said. O they give most of it away. I get it, most residents dont like NR be ause at some point they got screwed out of land or some other situation, but I honestly do not believe we are the problem for the low numbers. 

We had the same thing happen here in Vt. 20-30 years ago hunters would pile i to vt to rifle hunt for three weeks. Lond story short we now kill about 12,000 deer a year with all our seasons combined. The fish and game didnt do anything to manage our herd. Now they are crying poverty because the number of license sales is down so much. They couldnt even seel all the muzzleloader doe tag permits this year.


----------



## hdrking2003

vtbowhntr said:


> Killed this buck yesterday morning at 7:30 trailing a hot doe. Gave me a 6yd shot 40yd recovery. Been a great trip again I saw 26 different bucks. This buck is a main frame 10 with a sticker off each base. There out looking again after the initial lockdown we were in Monday and Tuesday.
> View attachment 6302757
> 
> This was my daughters first buck from this past Saturday evening.
> View attachment 6302765


Congrats to you both on a successful trip! I'm sure you're looking forward to next year already!! Lol


----------



## nomansland

Liveoutdoors24 said:


> Im a NR and I havent filled any of my tags in three years. I have had plenty of opportunities to shoot doe and small buck but i havent felt the desire too maybe next year I will fill both but who knows. I know alot of guys that go to Ohio from Vt. Only a few of them came back with meet. Yet I talk to a group of locals at the archery shop and they are bragging that they are tagged out in hocking county and now hunting another for gun season. I asked if they eat that much venison and they said. O they give most of it away. I get it, most residents dont like NR be ause at some point they got screwed out of land or some other situation, but I honestly do not believe we are the problem for the low numbers.
> 
> We had the same thing happen here in Vt. 20-30 years ago hunters would pile i to vt to rifle hunt for three weeks. Lond story short we now kill about 12,000 deer a year with all our seasons combined. The fish and game didnt do anything to manage our herd. Now they are crying poverty because the number of license sales is down so much. They couldnt even seel all the muzzleloader doe tag permits this year.


NR’s are DEFINITELY not the problem. Agreed


----------



## murphy31

I didn't shoot a doe in Ohio for 3 years when had a lease in Carroll county. This year on the new lease the farmer said I know you want horns, but please get some does, so we shot 2 opening weekend. Gotta keep the landowner happy. I'm not sure how it was back in the day, but compared to Massachusetts Ohio is amazing lol. Like a deer hunters heaven. 73 deer in 7 days between 3 guys is pretty good if you ask me. The land is also totally bordered by state land. Only saw one truck there the whole week we were there, and the deer 80% of the time were coming off it to get to corn fields. Blew my mind no one was hunting it.


----------



## Liveoutdoors24

murphy31 said:


> I didn't shoot a doe in Ohio for 3 years when had a lease in Carroll county. This year on the new lease the farmer said I know you want horns, but please get some does, so we shot 2 opening weekend. Gotta keep the landowner happy. I'm not sure how it was back in the day, but compared to Massachusetts Ohio is amazing lol. Like a deer hunters heaven. 73 deer in 7 days between 3 guys is pretty good if you ask me. The land is also totally bordered by state land. Only saw one truck there the whole week we were there, and the deer 80% of the time were coming off it to get to corn fields. Blew my mind no one was hunting it.


When I started hunting Ohio about 10 years ago, there were out of state plates everywhere. The grocery stores were packed with camo and the hotels were filled with pickup trucks. I took a drive this year when it Was hot a couple sundays ago . The hotels were almost empty. I drove through town and didnt see hardly any out of state trucks. I drove back roads for about three hours and didnt see many hunters at all (residents or NRs). There are definitely alot less hunters in hocking county during the first two weeks of novmeber then there used to be.


----------



## BBD1984

vtbowhntr said:


> Killed this buck yesterday morning at 7:30 trailing a hot doe. Gave me a 6yd shot 40yd recovery. Been a great trip again I saw 26 different bucks. This buck is a main frame 10 with a sticker off each base. There out looking again after the initial lockdown we were in Monday and Tuesday.
> View attachment 6302757
> 
> This was my daughters first buck from this past Saturday evening.
> View attachment 6302765


 awesome good work[emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

murphy31 said:


> I didn't shoot a doe in Ohio for 3 years when had a lease in Carroll county. This year on the new lease the farmer said I know you want horns, but please get some does, so we shot 2 opening weekend. Gotta keep the landowner happy. I'm not sure how it was back in the day, but compared to Massachusetts Ohio is amazing lol. Like a deer hunters heaven. 73 deer in 7 days between 3 guys is pretty good if you ask me. The land is also totally bordered by state land. Only saw one truck there the whole week we were there, and the deer 80% of the time were coming off it to get to corn fields. Blew my mind no one was hunting it.


What county are u in?


----------



## murphy31

Liveoutdoors24 said:


> When I started hunting Ohio about 10 years ago, there were out of state plates everywhere. The grocery stores were packed with camo and the hotels were filled with pickup trucks. I took a drive this year when it Was hot a couple sundays ago . The hotels were almost empty. I drove through town and didnt see hardly any out of state trucks. I drove back roads for about three hours and didnt see many hunters at all (residents or NRs). There are definitely alot less hunters in hocking county during the first two weeks of novmeber then there used to be.


Ya, our hotel was pretty empty 2 other hunters, and the rest were oil or gas workers. Saw a few eating lunch in town. Nothing close to what some say it is, and we were in one of the more popular counties this year. Never really saw anyone hunting in Carroll county. Resident or Non Resident. Then the neighbor across the street would tell us there's no big bucks around here anymore. I'm just hoping for a 130. Not sure if he thought we were stupid or he really thought that because we had plenty on trail cams.


----------



## murphy31

palmatedbuck04 said:


> What county are u in?


Muskingum


----------



## hdrking2003

Moment of silence for this old dude. Was just hit in front of my buddy’s house, just outside of Millwood. Knox county. Was probably out looking for a new girlfriend, considering where he was hit. Don’t see a lot of older deer crossing this road, at least not that close to daylight hours.  Tons of deer in the fields this eve too.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

My cousin and I hunted a week in Preble county the first of Nov. We shot one doe between us, that was only because the landowner wanted one for her freezer. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rut sniper

vtbowhntr said:


> Killed this buck yesterday morning at 7:30 trailing a hot doe. Gave me a 6yd shot 40yd recovery. Been a great trip again I saw 26 different bucks. This buck is a main frame 10 with a sticker off each base. There out looking again after the initial lockdown we were in Monday and Tuesday.
> View attachment 6302757
> 
> This was my daughters first buck from this past Saturday evening.
> View attachment 6302765


Huge congrats to both of you from a fellow meigs resident


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

BBD1984 said:


> For what it's worth...
> 
> I e-mailed the ODNR and explained the lack of deer sightings by most, this year and previous.
> 
> My suggestions to improve the overall herd size with hunter success rate and up and coming hunters in mind was the following:
> 
> - Reduce the bag limits in most counties
> - Reduce the # of nuisance permits issued to land owners
> - Attach some type of monetary bounty on confirmed coyote kills (increase fawn survival rate)
> - Increase Non-Resident hunting license and tag, or implement out of state lottery system
> 
> I know the last idea will catch me some flack, but why should Ohio be any different than other Big Buck states....?
> 
> I doubt my email will do any good, but it's better than doing nothing.
> 
> I'll personally try to help the situation by NOT killing anymore does for a couple years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Agree 100% with all of the above!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

vtbowhntr said:


> Killed this buck yesterday morning at 7:30 trailing a hot doe. Gave me a 6yd shot 40yd recovery. Been a great trip again I saw 26 different bucks. This buck is a main frame 10 with a sticker off each base. There out looking again after the initial lockdown we were in Monday and Tuesday.
> View attachment 6302757
> 
> This was my daughters first buck from this past Saturday evening.
> View attachment 6302765


Congrats to you both! [emoji106]


----------



## BBD1984

Just hunted a Woods that hasn't been touched in over 3 months I'm guessing.... I'm the only one with permission to hunt. 28 Acres of woods with Creek running through it. Good sign all the way to my stand. Not one single deer. Got in a little late, sat from 4:15 to dark. 

Logan Co. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fullerb

Just wanted to chime in. I’m a NR and this is my 2nd year hunting in Ohio Licking County. I’ve passed a bunch of bucks with a goal of shooting a 130 or better. Even if they raise the Licensing fee I will be back next year. I feel most NR are looking for bigger bucks, not trying to tag out. That being said I understand how 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

It will happen, hang in there BBD. [emoji106]


----------



## fullerb

fullerb said:


> Just wanted to chime in. I’m a NR and this is my 2nd year hunting in Ohio Licking County. I’ve passed a bunch of bucks with a goal of shooting a 130 or better. Even if they raise the Licensing fee I will be back next year. I feel most NR are looking for bigger bucks, not trying to tag out. That being said I understand how
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Residents feel about out of stater’s hunting their deer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

hdrking2003 said:


> Moment of silence for this old dude. Was just hit in front of my buddy’s house, just outside of Millwood. Knox county. Was probably out looking for a new girlfriend, considering where he was hit. Don’t see a lot of older deer crossing this road, at least not that close to daylight hours. Tons of deer in the fields this eve too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Old warrier bites the dust !


----------



## BBD1984

BowtechHunter65 said:


> It will happen, hang in there BBD. [emoji106]


Thanks bud. I'm not giving up.... At least not yet. Going to hunt real hard until gun season. Sacrificing a lot of family time to put another set of horns on the wall. Mama's patience won't last forever 

I found a 60" shed in those woods I hunted tonight, several years ago...4 points on the side I found. So I'm guessing around a 140" 8-point....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## woobagooba

I personally don't blame the reduction in deer numbers in my local on nonresidents. The state decides what the limits are. Residents and non residents alike are just taking what's legal.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

BBD1984 said:


> Thanks bud. I'm not giving up.... At least not yet. Going to hunt real hard until gun season. Sacrificing a lot of family time to put another set of horns on the wall. Mama's patience won't last forever
> 
> I found a 60" shed in those woods I hunted tonight, several years ago...4 points on the side I found. So I'm guessing around a 140" 8-point....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I love to hunt bow during gun season and especially after. We don’t do any shooting on our place but it’s a war all around us. I think the secondary rut will be coming on at the tail end of gun season. After gun week and on into late season I usually see bucks I haven’t seen at all. Hoping this year proves to be the same.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Grandson used these tonight. He said they kept his feet warm inside his 600 gram thinsulate boots. I think we paid 1.97 at Wally World.


----------



## bmwlife1976

hdrking2003 said:


> And all of the dangerous side effects that can come along with breathing in ozone, especially in such a close and enclosed area, doesn't concern you any? Have seen it a few times with close friends just this year. They have sworn off Ozonics and other ozone generators because of it.
> 
> Scroll down to the section labelled "Ozone Generators" http://www.toptenreviews.com/health/articles/dangerous-wonders-of-ozone/
> 
> It's a proven fact that it can be dangerous on any level, and many reports show this. Do what you want to do though, this is more of just a FYI


I would like to thank you for the article. I appreciate you taking the time to share that with me. As a matter of fact, I had an asthma attack a couple weeks ago and it was after sitting in the blind with only one window open for a long time. 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

BBD1984 said:


> Just hunted a Woods that hasn't been touched in over 3 months I'm guessing.... I'm the only one with permission to hunt. 28 Acres of woods with Creek running through it. Good sign all the way to my stand. Not one single deer. Got in a little late, sat from 4:15 to dark.
> 
> Logan Co.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Hang in there.. your entire season can change in seconds. Never give up


----------



## hdrking2003

bmwlife1976 said:


> I would like to thank you for the article. I appreciate you taking the time to share that with me. As a matter of fact, I had an asthma attack a couple weeks ago and it was after sitting in the blind with only one window open for a long time.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


No problem man, just one hunter looking out for another. Had a couple friends get sick this year after prolonged exposure in the stand. I️ try to share this info with anyone considering ozonics, or any other type of ozone generator, for scent elimination. I️ mean they will absolutely eliminate scent causing bacteria, but at the end of the day......is a deer not winding you really worth the chance of causing serious damage to your lungs, or worse? I hope the answer is “No”. Plenty of facts out there to support this too. Chit, I’ll blow every deer out of the woods with my stank before I’d ever resort to one of those things, lol. Just keep playing the wind naturally, and if you do get busted while in the stand, it just wasn’t meant to be that time. There will be other opportunities. Good luck the rest of the season!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regohio

Well my get out of work and kill a big buck idea was only missing one thing…A BIG BUCK!  Saw 2 Does…My budy jumped a Shooter and his Girlfriend…I think most are locked down?


----------



## BowtechHunter65

My best scent control method for the past two years has been PUREX Free and Clear. A ton cheaper than all the scent elimination detergents in the sporting goods sections. 

All the OZONICS chatter made me go to their website and I cannot find any mention how many ppm’s of O3 it generates. No MSDS online either although you can request one from them. Thanks hdr for opening this hunters eyes and keeping me from wasting any money and endangering my health.


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

BowtechHunter65 said:


> My best scent control method for the past two years has been PUREX Free and Clear. A ton cheaper than all the scent elimination detergents in the sporting goods sections.
> 
> All the OZONICS chatter made me go to their website and I cannot find any mention how many ppm’s of O3 it generates. No MSDS online either although you can request one from them. Thanks hdr for opening this hunters eyes and keeping me from wasting any money and endangering my health.


Noticed the Dead Down Wind laundry detergent in the green bottle has a noticeable odor even when i double rinse my clothes....


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

Ruts With Nuts said:


> Noticed the Dead Down Wind laundry detergent in the green bottle has a noticeable odor even when i double rinse my clothes....



And my tip on deodorant is skip that crap they are pushing that clumps up into dingle berry's under your pits and use Ban Unscented Roll On. No more clumpy dingles and just a scentless too!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Ruts With Nuts said:


> And my tip on deodorant is skip that crap they are pushing that clumps up into dingle berry's under your pits and use Ban Unscented Roll On. No more clumpy dingles and just a scentless too!


I think we paid $8.97 for our big bottle of PUREX from Wal Mart. I opened it and smelled it before I bought it. I have had deer downwind of me this year and they knew none the better.


----------



## hdrking2003

BowtechHunter65 said:


> My best scent control method for the past two years has been PUREX Free and Clear. A ton cheaper than all the scent elimination detergents in the sporting goods sections.
> 
> All the OZONICS chatter made me go to their website and I cannot find any mention how many ppm’s of O3 it generates. No MSDS online either although you can request one from them. Thanks hdr for opening this hunters eyes and keeping me from wasting any money and endangering my health.


No problem, and thanks for the tip on the detergent! I’ve been using some scent away max that I️ got on clearance the end of last year, which seemed to work well enough with my other scent control precautions, but this seems like a much better option.[emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

To add insult to injury, my mother-n-law and sister-in-law tells my wife they have seen soooo many bucks this year.... here I am hunting prime whitetail habitat, 20ft up hugging a tree and can't hardly see a button buck to save my life!!! Lol...o the hardships of a hunter

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Man, I️ keep going back to check the weekend weather on my app, and it keeps disappointing me. Lol. Is anyone else showing non stop rain all day Saturday with gale force winds, and 15-35 mph WNW winds on Sunday with a high in the mid 30’s?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I am in Meigs co. Will be trying out that heater body suit my wife got me on Sunday.


----------



## BBD1984

hdrking2003 said:


> Man, I️ keep going back to check the weekend weather on my app, and it keeps disappointing me. Lol. Is anyone else showing non stop rain all day Saturday with gale force winds, and 15-35 mph WNW winds on Sunday with a high in the mid 30’s?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like some prime hunting weather to me.... can't wait!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> Looks like some prime hunting weather to me.... can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yeah, right. Lol. I️ neglected to put a blind up this year so looks like my only option will be to be a pendulum 20 feet up on Sunday. Good news is the wind will be WNW, and it will be cold. Hopefully that’s enough to get em on their feet. I️ can always think of, and have hunted in, worse conditions than that. Just wish I️ would have both days of the weekend to be in the woods, but there’s no arguing with Mother Nature.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

hdrking2003 said:


> Man, I️ keep going back to check the weekend weather on my app, and it keeps disappointing me. Lol. Is anyone else showing non stop rain all day Saturday with gale force winds, and 15-35 mph WNW winds on Sunday with a high in the mid 30’s?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup up north where i live and down south where my bigger acreage is. 100% CHIT....


----------



## The Phantom

I didn't put my blind out this year, either. What were we thinking?

Working the weekend, will be out Mon and Tues.
Haven't decided if I'll take vacation Wed but definitely taking it Thanksgiving day. Will hunt in the morning, maybe early afternoon?
Pig out in the evening.ukey:





hdrking2003 said:


> Yeah, right. Lol. I️ neglected to put a blind up this year so looks like my only option will be to be a pendulum 20 feet up on Sunday. Good news is the wind will be WNW, and it will be cold. Hopefully that’s enough to get em on their feet. I️ can always think of, and have hunted in, worse conditions than that. Just wish I️ would have both days of the weekend to be in the woods, but there’s no arguing with Mother Nature.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

This evening seen 2 small bucks and a doe with her 2 fawns...no bucks on cam(shooter)


Tim


----------



## Luvt00hunt

BBD1984 said:


> Luvt00hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBD1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief man! Those are some real monsters. What county were those shot in?
> 
> One in the snow is close to Tim on here in Licking. The big 8 in Meigs and the one I made a piss poor shot in 2012 is in Licking as well...never did see him again after that winter and no pics. Keep in mind these are 3 big bucks over the last 7 years. Gotta be in it to win it!
> 
> 
> 
> What did that 1st deer score??? B&C?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mid 70's...lots of tines but most were short...rediculous mass though
Click to expand...


----------



## Luvt00hunt

Tim/OH said:


> This evening seen 2 small bucks and a doe with her 2 fawns...no bucks on cam(shooter)
> 
> I watch your posts...you are one of the hardest hunters I don't know! Stick with it! It will happen.....some years it falls in your lap and some years you have to earn it. You've definitely earned the one coming your way tomorrow!


----------



## fullerb

Hunted all day yesterday and had no sighting in the morning. After 3:30 it was all does. Today is my last day of hunting in Ohio. Good luck to everyone going out today. Looks like a great morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Luvt00hunt said:


> Tim/OH said:
> 
> 
> 
> This evening seen 2 small bucks and a doe with her 2 fawns...no bucks on cam(shooter)
> 
> I watch your posts...you are one of the hardest hunters I don't know! Stick with it! It will happen.....some years it falls in your lap and some years you have to earn it. You've definitely earned the one coming your way tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliment. But there's guys on here that hunt a lot harder than me....one thing that's kind of frustrating about it though. Even if I had the extra vacation to do more all day sits I'm not sure if I'd be seeing a whole lot more deer :-(
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

BBD1984 said:


> Luvt00hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliment. But there's guys on here that hunt a lot harder than me....one thing that's kind of frustrating about it though. Even if I had the extra vacation to do more all day sits I'm not sure if I'd be seeing a whole lot more deer :-(
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I’m in the same boat as you here in Union Co. I’m leaving for south bend Indiana here in a couple hours to go watch ND vs Navy game. I’ll be back to hunt Sun evening but my 2 week vac is over. Prob one of the weakest ruts I’ve seen in a long while.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tim/OH

BBD1984 said:


> Luvt00hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliment. But there's guys on here that hunt a lot harder than me....one thing that's kind of frustrating about it though. Even if I had the extra vacation to do more all day sits I'm not sure if I'd be seeing a whole lot more deer :-(
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That compliment was for me stop taking all my glory lmaoooo jk bro &#55357;&#56834;
> 
> Tim
Click to expand...


----------



## BBD1984

Tim/OH said:


> BBD1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That compliment was for me stop taking all my glory lmaoooo jk bro &#55357;&#56834;
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> 
> Lol... now there's a hard hunter! Tim when's your vacation over?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Tim/OH

Luvt00hunt said:


> Tim/OH said:
> 
> 
> 
> This evening seen 2 small bucks and a doe with her 2 fawns...no bucks on cam(shooter)
> 
> I watch your posts...you are one of the hardest hunters I don't know! Stick with it! It will happen.....some years it falls in your lap and some years you have to earn it. You've definitely earned the one coming your way tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man appreciate the kind words....it’s been a frustrating November so far for a lot of us...but we are still at it everyday
> 
> 
> Tim
Click to expand...


----------



## Tim/OH

BBD1984 said:


> Tim/OH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol... now there's a hard hunter! Tim when's your vacation over?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I go back on Tuesday and then I won’t be able to get back out until the weekend unless I can get out there in the evening time...
> 
> I can leave work at 3 pm, but I have to pickup my daughter from daycare and then drop her off at home...and try to make it out there by 4-430....while dealing with traffic too lol
> 
> 
> Tim
Click to expand...


----------



## Tim/OH

Its very quiet in the woods this morning....you can hear everything lol

Been in the tree since 6:10 and heard several deer move through already 


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Tomorrow is going to be ruff for us because of all the rain moving in


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Deer are coming....


Tim


----------



## BBD1984

Tim/OH said:


> Deer are coming....
> 
> 
> Tim


 Man Tim!!! Talk about seeing the deer.... makes it a little easier to sit when you get visitors...not speaking from experience... just a guess

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

BBD1984 said:


> Man Tim!!! Talk about seeing the deer.... makes it a little easier to sit when you get visitors...not speaking from experience... just a guess
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 Yes it does lol....you hunting this morning or evening 


Tim


----------



## BBD1984

Tim/OH said:


> Yes it does lol....you hunting this morning or evening
> 
> 
> Tim


 Leaving work at 2:20 and hitting the stand.... been a weird year.... but one big buck encounter can sure cheer a guy up asap.... good luck and keep us posted

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

BBD1984 said:


> Leaving work at 2:20 and hitting the stand.... been a weird year.... but one big buck encounter can sure cheer a guy up asap.... good luck and keep us posted
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 Yes sir I will, thanks and good luck this evening 

Tim


----------



## l8_apexer

Tim/OH said:


> Yes sir I will, thanks and good luck this evening
> 
> Tim


Can’t believe how dead it’s been. Thus past week not once was it worth getting up at 4:45am. I see more deer the day after gun season is over. Can’t believe this is the rut. 
Last three years rut has been anticlimactic. 
Don’t get it. We’ve laid off of them, only taken 6 deer over past three years on 250 acres. Food plots galore. 18 acres if them this year. 
Wife has run out of patience 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrimReaper365

Sunday looks good, I’ll be back in the stand hoping to lay eyes on a mature deer and bring this slow season to a close


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobucks

It finally happened this morning in Knox county, he's down! Pics soon!


----------



## Tim/OH

2 of my does came through with there fawns and a 4 pt came through scent checking them but they wasn’t in heat so he just walked away....I keep telling myself that one of does will bring a big boy in but it hasn’t happen yet smh lol


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

l8_apexer said:


> Can’t believe how dead it’s been. Thus past week not once was it worth getting up at 4:45am. I see more deer the day after gun season is over. Can’t believe this is the rut.
> Last three years rut has been anticlimactic.
> Don’t get it. We’ve laid off of them, only taken 6 deer over past three years on 250 acres. Food plots galore. 18 acres if them this year.
> Wife has run out of patience
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Yeah bro I can’t believe it either...none of my does or any other does have been in lockdown from what I can see...my patience has been ran out lol

Your area sounds like deer heaven, food plots, low pressure, etc...can’t believe it’s dead in your area..this rut has definitely been frustrating....good luck and stay at it man


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

The 4 pt found a girlfriend he just came from the bedding area chasing a doe lol


Tim


----------



## 10RINGR

It's been a great week for us. Seeing a ton of deer up until yesterday and for some reason it just went dead. I was blessed to kill the oldest buck I had on cam on Monday morn. 11-13. Weighed 244#. 151 7/8" gross.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

10RINGR said:


> It's been a great week for us. Seeing a ton of deer up until yesterday and for some reason it just went dead. I was blessed to kill the oldest buck I had on cam on Monday morn. 11-13. Weighed 244#. 151 7/8" gross.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man dude!!! You've killed 2 toads the last 2 yrs... what's your secret!!!???

Congrats! What county?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

ohiobucks said:


> It finally happened this morning in Knox county, he's down! Pics soon!


 Congratulations can’t wait to see pics


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

10RINGR said:


> It's been a great week for us. Seeing a ton of deer up until yesterday and for some reason it just went dead. I was blessed to kill the oldest buck I had on cam on Monday morn. 11-13. Weighed 244#. 151 7/8" gross.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Congratulations bro...that’s a heck of a hole what bh did you use


Tim


----------



## BBD1984

ohiobucks said:


> It finally happened this morning in Knox county, he's down! Pics soon!


 can't wait.... glad to see a regular poked one!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## woobagooba

I'm envious of anyone hunting this morning. It a great morning, I saw does moving when I was checking the cows. After hunting nearly every morning for 5 weeks it's hard not to go, but a good pile of deer jerky helps make up for it.


----------



## tOSU

Tim/OH said:


> Congratulations bro...that’s a heck of a hole what bh did you use
> 
> 
> Tim


+1 - looks like a pipe went through there


----------



## Tim/OH

tOSU said:


> +1 - looks like a pipe went through there


 Ikr lol....


Tim


----------



## 10RINGR

Tim/OH said:


> Congratulations bro...that’s a heck of a hole what bh did you use
> 
> 
> Tim


Thanks, Rage Trypan. Killed 2 with them so far and I'm more than impressed. I should have videoed the blood trail on him. Most amazing trail I've ever saw. I could see the blood trail out of my stand 30 yds away. He made it about 50 yds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10RINGR

BBD1984 said:


> Man dude!!! You've killed 2 toads the last 2 yrs... what's your secret!!!???
> 
> Congrats! What county?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thanks. I've been blessed really. I wouldn't consider myself any better hunter then any of the rest of y'all. I do hunt the terrain not the sign this time of year. Good luck to everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobucks

8am trailing a small doe, Knox county!


----------



## BBD1984

ohiobucks said:


> 8am trailing a small doe, Knox county!


Good work!! Persistence pays dividends. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Hunted 3-dark last night. Saw mom and 2 fawns and one doe. So far this morning the usual suspect 4 pt with no cares in the world.


----------



## toporshop

Does anyone have a tracking dog in or around muskingum/Coshocton co? 

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## fullerb

ohiobucks said:


> 8am trailing a small doe, Knox county!


Awesome Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Broke my own record, came out after seeing a basket rack 7, biggest buck spotted to date! Back in at 2 till dark Meigs Co.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

ohiobucks said:


> 8am trailing a small doe, Knox county!


Great job! [emoji106]


----------



## styxbb

Toporshop

My brother lives in Zanesville. Texted him to see if he knows anyone. Will let you know.


----------



## bigslam51

toporshop said:


> Does anyone have a tracking dog in or around muskingum/Coshocton co?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


Pm sent


----------



## Hower08

I'll be in the stand this afternoon . It will be late but I'll be there non the less!! Probably won't Be till close to 4. was going to go straight from work and be on tree by 330 but getting into some nasty **** at work today have to run by the house and clean up. Be outta here at 230


----------



## The Phantom

Congrats on a dice deer.

(You hunt south of Irish Hills)?




ohiobucks said:


> 8am trailing a small doe, Knox county!


----------



## The Phantom

I don't see how you can ever make it if you have to fight the 270 parking lot!




Tim/OH said:


> BBD1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I go back on Tuesday and then I won’t be able to get back out until the weekend unless I can get out there in the evening time...
> 
> I can leave work at 3 pm, but I have to pickup my daughter from daycare and then drop her off at home...and try to make it out there by 4-430....while dealing with traffic too lol
> 
> 
> Tim
Click to expand...


----------



## ohiobucks

The Phantom said:


> Congrats on a dice deer.
> 
> (You hunt south of Irish Hills)?


Closer to Chapel Hill. [emoji106]


----------



## ohiobucks

Thanks guys! Not a moose by all means, but I'm proud of him!


----------



## The Phantom

Congrats on a nice buck.

(You hunt south of Irish Hills)?





ohiobucks said:


> 8am trailing a small doe, Knox county!


----------



## The Phantom

I'm not sure how you ever find the woods if you have to drive on 270!
Good luck.




Tim/OH said:


> BBD1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I go back on Tuesday and then I won’t be able to get back out until the weekend unless I can get out there in the evening time...
> 
> I can leave work at 3 pm, but I have to pickup my daughter from daycare and then drop her off at home...and try to make it out there by 4-430....while dealing with traffic too lol
> 
> 
> Tim
Click to expand...


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

10RINGR said:


> It's been a great week for us. Seeing a ton of deer up until yesterday and for some reason it just went dead. I was blessed to kill the oldest buck I had on cam on Monday morn. 11-13. Weighed 244#. 151 7/8" gross.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great buck, very mature and great shot too....look at that gaping whole... looks like a 50 cal blew thru that deer hahah!


----------



## jk0069

Had a couple shooters on camera around 8 this morning. Does still grouped up. Hocking county 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paarchhntr

toporshop said:


> Does anyone have a tracking dog in or around muskingum/Coshocton co?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> 8am trailing a small doe, Knox county!


Hell yeah man, congrats!!! So much for us taking our vacation last week huh? Lol


----------



## BBD1984

paarchhntr said:


> View attachment 6303345


That is really interesting. I text that guy to see what he charges just being proactive and he fortunately does not service my area. Would like to have had a tracking dog a couple years ago when I shot my big buck(liver shot). Didn't find him until two days later after he spoiled.... Never crossed my mind.

Does anybody know of a tracking service around Logan County or the surrounding counties? Hopefully I'll never need one 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## toporshop

bigslam51 said:


> Pm sent


Thanks guys. Its is my good freinds deer he has called and left a message. He thinks he may have only gotten 1 lung.









Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## glassguy2511

I got it done on this 10 point last night. The blood trail was unreal and he only went downhill 50 yards before piling up in a creek.

I had great rut activity every day from November 1st through the 9th. Then it became sporadic. I think the people on here who have been seeing mature deer on their feet during daylight have hot does around them and those that are not seeing them dont have the hot does.

One thing during this time of the year is when bucks are locked down with a hot doe things may slow down. As soon as he is done tending her he will be back on his feet and if you have another hot doe around him, you should see multiple sightings.

Good luck to you guys still in the woods. I hunted 16 straight days with only a morning/afternoon off here and there.


----------



## BBD1984

glassguy2511 said:


> View attachment 6303355
> 
> View attachment 6303359
> 
> View attachment 6303361
> 
> 
> I got it done on this 10 point last night. The blood trail was unreal and he only went downhill 50 yards before piling up in a creek.
> 
> I had great rut activity every day from November 1st through the 9th. Then it became sporadic. I think the people on here who have been seeing mature deer on their feet during daylight have hot does around them and those that are not seeing them dont have the hot does.
> 
> One thing during this time of the year is when bucks are locked down with a hot doe things may slow down. As soon as he is done tending her he will be back on his feet and if you have another hot doe around him, you should see multiple sightings.
> 
> Good luck to you guys still in the woods. I hunted 16 straight days with only a morning/afternoon off here and there.


Way to put in the time... good work

What county?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## glassguy2511

Thanks BBD.

Scioto County.


----------



## Tiggie_00

*Youth Gun Season Nov. 18th - 19th

Be sure to wear your hunter orange it's the law. *


----------



## 10RINGR

Ruts With Nuts said:


> Great buck, very mature and great shot too....look at that gaping whole... looks like a 50 cal blew thru that deer hahah!


Thanks. That trypan wrecked his world lol. Don't know for sure how old he was but I compared jawbones with a buck I killed last year that was 8yr old based off trail cam pics and this ones teeth are wore more than last years deer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

glassguy2511 said:


> Thanks BBD.
> 
> Scioto County.


I seen a while back you posted a comment about southern Ohio Outfitters..... Do they still lease up a bunch of land around you? Seems like there's a ton of bad reviews about them online.....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## glassguy2511

BBD1984 said:


> I seen a while back you posted a comment about southern Ohio Outfitters..... Do they still lease up a bunch of land around you? Seems like there's a ton of bad reviews about them online.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


They lease up some near me. One of their lodges is maybe 4-5 miles from me and no they dont have good reviews lol.


----------



## HUNTFROMABOVE

Taking my 9 year old out tomorrow for youth gun. I need to get him even more addicted even though he hasn't killed anything yet. Its tough to put down my bow at this time of the year but its not about me anymore.


----------



## Tim/OH

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

From what I heard is that the police freed this buck and he walked away and collapse from exhaustion trying to get free....he eventually died


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

The Phantom said:


> I'm not sure how you ever find the woods if you have to drive on 270!
> Good luck.
> 
> 
> Me neither lol....but I’m going to try
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Tim


----------



## hdrking2003

HUNTFROMABOVE said:


> Taking my 9 year old out tomorrow for youth gun. I need to get him even more addicted even though he hasn't killed anything yet. Its tough to put down my bow at this time of the year but its not about me anymore.


I hope you guys have a blind to sit in tomorrow, but good luck to him regardless!


----------



## BBD1984

glassguy2511 said:


> They lease up some near me. One of their lodges is maybe 4-5 miles from me and no they dont have good reviews lol.


Not sure as many hunters they flush thru there, that area can sustain any mature bucks....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bghunter7311

Deer are pretty good at staying alive public land produces giants so any outfitters runs into a few of them occasionally. Then again public land is much more affordable


----------



## BBD1984

Just left work headed to the stand.... Me and my three legged decoy. leg fell off last night after hunting.... Hope the big Bruiser I'm going to see tonight is not picky about his ladies.... Hopefully he's wearing some rut glasses 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

In the tree earlier than expected. Sitting on an inside corner next to a bedding area and just over 100 yards from another main bedding spot. The tree line I'm in also connects out two main blocks of timber. Ready fer some action


----------



## Tim/OH

I’m running late guys ughhhh....probably won’t be until 4 before I get in the tree


Tim


----------



## HUNTFROMABOVE

Thanks! Yes, bringing the blind for sure!


----------



## jimmyfunk60

Got everyone’s deer guns sighted in today then headed to farm. Pulled two cameras have daytime pictures but not one mature deer. Hoping the kids can get on some this weekend. Daughter is after her first buck and are son is looking to shoot a bigger buck. I don’t know how long any of us will want to sit tomorrow.





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

jimmyfunk60 said:


> Got everyone’s deer guns sighted in today then headed to farm. Pulled two cameras have daytime pictures but not one mature deer. Hoping the kids can get on some this weekend. Daughter is after her first buck and are son is looking to shoot a bigger buck. I don’t know how long any of us will want to sit tomorrow.
> View attachment 6303573
> View attachment 6303575
> View attachment 6303579
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome!!! Good luck hope they get one!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

just got setup.... entrance went smoother than normal... perfect setup for SE winds.... we'll see what happens.... took this picture last January with my cell phone in these woods, while trying to fill my doe tag... already had filled my buck tag....be soooo cute if he stopped back by to reminisce









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkimbel42

BBD1984 said:


> just got setup.... entrance went smoother than normal... perfect setup for SE winds.... we'll see what happens.... took this picture last January with my cell phone in these woods, while trying to fill my doe tag... already had filled my buck tag....be soooo cute if he stopped back by to reminisce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I remember you posting this! Man he'll be a brute this year! Goodluck! 


Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

BBD1984 said:


> just got setup.... entrance went smoother than normal... perfect setup for SE winds.... we'll see what happens.... took this picture last January with my cell phone in these woods, while trying to fill my doe tag... already had filled my buck tag....be soooo cute if he stopped back by to reminisce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Now the million dollar question . What you gonna do if he steps out with one side again


----------



## Tim/OH

Just got settled in....don’t think I jumped anything hopefully 


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Hower08 said:


> Now the million dollar question . What you gonna do if he steps out with one side again


 Right !!!!!


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

BBD1984 said:


> just got setup.... entrance went smoother than normal... perfect setup for SE winds.... we'll see what happens.... took this picture last January with my cell phone in these woods, while trying to fill my doe tag... already had filled my buck tag....be soooo cute if he stopped back by to reminisce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 Hope he shows up for you....


Tim


----------



## BBD1984

Be a tough call... but be hard to boast to my friends with a 80" deer

You guys that have spent a lot of time recently in the field... do you feel we're still in the peak stage or post...?

Hard for me to comment since I'm not seeing any deer!!! I will say this, I drive approx. 80 miles a day and when I'm not posting something on AT I'm looking for horns and I've seen two decent bucks from the road.... pretty sad. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## z7master167

BBD1984 said:


> Be a tough call... but be hard to boast to my friends with a 80" deer
> 
> You guys that have spent a lot of time recently in the field... do you feel we're still in the peak stage or post...?
> 
> Hard for me to comment since I'm not seeing any deer!!! I will say this, I drive approx. 80 miles a day and when I'm not posting something on AT I'm looking for horns and I've seen two decent bucks from the road.... pretty sad.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Ive seen 2 nice bucks the past 2 morning dead on the road.. first bucks of the year that i have seen dead so that tells me its still prime time


----------



## TheKingofKings

I remember that buck to. Did u get pics this year?


----------



## BBD1984

TheKingofKings said:


> I remember that buck to. Did u get pics this year?


Never put cameras out.... haven't heard of him getting shot either.... which didn't mean a whole lot...


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Doe incoming....and a lil 4... heard him before a saw him....


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Where are the seeking bucks at!?

That 4pt was chasing that doe a little and grunting. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

Filled my doe tag tonight nice young one. Be some great tender meat. Waiting on my girlfriend to get here with my 6y.o he is going to track her. Seen 2 does and 2 small bucks tonight


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

Tim/OH said:


> View attachment 6303473
> View attachment 6303475
> View attachment 6303477
> View attachment 6303479
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


thts crazy and about 40 mins from my home. Suburban area that i littered with deer and A LOT of big bucks. No hunting zone!


----------



## BBD1984

Ruts With Nuts said:


> thts crazy and about 40 mins from my home. Suburban area that i littered with deer and A LOT of big bucks. No hunting zone!


I just like to know what the world he's doing.... And if they're that stupid why am I having such a hard time killing one!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Caught a bad break tonight.... Had a shooter come in about 10 minutes before quitting time. Caught me a little off guard by the time I got my release set and drawed and got him stopped I couldn't see him because of too dark.. had a hard time picking him up in my site.... And then he walked off... I'm afraid if I had it been just a little more alert I could have drawback in an area that wasn't so shaded.... I guess that's hunting.

He slipped up on me in an area where I would have least expected a deer to come from.... he look like about 130 in Deer but it was a little too dark to tell for certain. Pretty frustrated at myself but I should have known that if it was going to happen it was going to be some crazy situation it always is....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

BBD1984 said:


> Caught a bad break tonight.... Had a shooter come in about 10 minutes before quitting time. Caught me a little off guard by the time I got my release set and drawed and got him stopped I couldn't see him because of too dark.. had a hard time picking him up in my site.... And then he walked off... I'm afraid if I had it been just a little more alert I could have drawback in an area that wasn't so shaded.... I guess that's hunting.
> 
> He slipped up on me in an area where I would have least expected a deer to come from.... he look like about 130 in Deer but it was a little too dark to tell for certain. Pretty frustrated at myself but I should have known that if it was going to happen it was going to be some crazy situation it always is....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Had a really hard time even at 20 yards making him out in my sight to locate my PIN.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

jimmyfunk60 said:


> Got everyone’s deer guns sighted in today then headed to farm. Pulled two cameras have daytime pictures but not one mature deer. Hoping the kids can get on some this weekend. Daughter is after her first buck and are son is looking to shoot a bigger buck. I don’t know how long any of us will want to sit tomorrow.
> View attachment 6303573
> View attachment 6303575
> View attachment 6303579
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome good luck! I loved youth season when my boy was of age, it is a fantastic opportunity to get kids hooked on hunting at a time of year when dear are "usually" moving nicely. My sons first youth season was quite a few years ago, was a day when they were moving like crazy. He shot the 23rd deer he saw that day and there was still an hour of light. Geez i havent seen that many deer in a day since the come to think of it!


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

Ruts With Nuts said:


> Awesome good luck! I loved youth season when my boy was of age, it is a fantastic opportunity to get kids hooked on hunting at a time of year when dear are "usually" moving nicely. My sons first youth season was quite a few years ago, was a day when they were moving like crazy. He shot the 23rd deer he saw that day and there was still an hour of light. Geez i havent seen that many deer in a day since the come to think of it!


Whats the AR chambered in?


----------



## The Phantom

Saw three does in a woods by Johnstown Rd. Didn't see any antlers but they acted like there was a buck around.

Unfortunately I was driving at the time so that was the extent of my deer sightings today.





ohiobucks said:


> Closer to Chapel Hill. [emoji106]


----------



## BowtechHunter65

BBD1984 said:


> Caught a bad break tonight.... Had a shooter come in about 10 minutes before quitting time. Caught me a little off guard by the time I got my release set and drawed and got him stopped I couldn't see him because of too dark.. had a hard time picking him up in my site.... And then he walked off... I'm afraid if I had it been just a little more alert I could have drawback in an area that wasn't so shaded.... I guess that's hunting.
> 
> He slipped up on me in an area where I would have least expected a deer to come from.... he look like about 130 in Deer but it was a little too dark to tell for certain. Pretty frustrated at myself but I should have known that if it was going to happen it was going to be some crazy situation it always is....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Keep at it! I hunted from 2-dark myself and only saw one lone doe at 1515. Not much moved in my neck of the woods tonight. Won’t be braving winds and rain tomorrow, wife and I will have an us day and I will be back riding a tree Sunday.


----------



## hdrking2003

The Phantom said:


> Saw three does in a woods by Johnstown Rd. Didn't see any antlers but they acted like there was a buck around.
> 
> Unfortunately I was driving at the time so that was the extent of my deer sightings today.


You didn’t see any antlers cause ohiobucks already took car of him this morning. They were just looking around, wondering why that one stud buck wasn’t chasing them anymore [emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

Well we found that nice tender young doe! Perfect shot entered about last rib exited armpit cut liver in half and double lung.


----------



## hdrking2003

Hower08 said:


> Well we found that nice tender young doe! Perfect shot entered about last rib exited armpit cut liver in half and double lung.
> View attachment 6303827
> 
> View attachment 6303829
> 
> View attachment 6303831
> View attachment 6303833


Hahahahahaha, he looks waaaay happier than you to find that doe. That’s awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

Hower08 said:


> Well we found that nice tender young doe! Perfect shot entered about last rib exited armpit cut liver in half and double lung.
> View attachment 6303827
> 
> View attachment 6303829
> 
> View attachment 6303831
> View attachment 6303833


Pic of you and the kid is Priceless!


----------



## jimmyfunk60

Ruts With Nuts said:


> Whats the AR chambered in?


.450 bushmaster just got it this year, I’ve always used a 20 gauge Ithaca deerslayer but this bushmaster is sweet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobucks

hdrking2003 said:


> You didn’t see any antlers cause ohiobucks already took car of him this morning. They were just looking around, wondering why that one stud buck wasn’t chasing them anymore [emoji106]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha! "Stud buck" [emoji3]


----------



## lungpuncher1

Sat daylight to dark today. Saw 2 does right at dark come out of the pines. The public land grind continues...

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

All I seen was a doe with her 2 fawns this evening...


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Ruts With Nuts said:


> thts crazy and about 40 mins from my home. Suburban area that i littered with deer and A LOT of big bucks. No hunting zone!


 Dang really...I just want to know what the heck was he doing lol


Tim


----------



## lungpuncher1

Tim/OH said:


> All I seen was a doe with her 2 fawns this evening...
> 
> 
> Tim


Makes you wonder if she's been bred already and met back up with her fawns or if she hasn't even came in yet...

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

BBD1984 said:


> I just like to know what the world he's doing.... And if they're that stupid why am I having such a hard time killing one!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 Me too lol


Tim


----------



## The Phantom

If he got the only buck in that area I'm glad I can hunt Licking County!
Usually see a couple trucks in the woods south of Irish Hills and by what used to be Vinos, but haven't seen them this year.
And not as many hunters between Irish Hills and Utica.






hdrking2003 said:


> You didn’t see any antlers cause ohiobucks already took car of him this morning. They were just looking around, wondering why that one stud buck wasn’t chasing them anymore [emoji106]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

lungpuncher1 said:


> Makes you wonder if she's been bred already and met back up with her fawns or if she hasn't even came in yet...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


 It’s the same doe I see everyday with her 2 tiny fawns....and all she does is walk around and grunts every time I see her.


Tim


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

jimmyfunk60 said:


> .450 bushmaster just got it this year, I’ve always used a 20 gauge Ithaca deerslayer but this bushmaster is sweet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


.450 is a slugger ! I have a .50 Beowulf and its a chit storm!


----------



## Hower08

hdrking2003 said:


> Hahahahahaha, he looks waaaay happier than you to find that doe. That’s awesome!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He cheese's big lol. I was very happy to have him with me on the recovery and to make a quick clean ethical kill on the most tender steaks money can buy!!


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

Tim/OH said:


> Dang really...I just want to know what the heck was he doing lol
> 
> 
> Tim


Window peeper???


----------



## hdrking2003

Well now I️ have to find a way to post a video that I️ have on my phone. After Tim posted something from Eastlake, I️ gotta try to one up him with something my buddy sent me that happened in Westlake. Was around the end of October, beginning of November. All I’m gonna say is I’m gonna start leasing property in the burbs, near a metro park.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

Maybe its just a fluke but my coyote sightings and even howling have been zilch for last 2 weeks which is unusual where i hunt. Sneaky s.o.b.'s probably adapt to all us bowhunters in the trees! Watched one in Oct stalking a flock of turkeys and made his rush into the flock and came up empty. Birds all flew up into trees in a hell of a racket unscathed....of course the sneaky yote didnt give me a shot either!


----------



## Tim/OH

Hower08 said:


> Well we found that nice tender young doe! Perfect shot entered about last rib exited armpit cut liver in half and double lung.
> View attachment 6303827
> 
> View attachment 6303829
> 
> View attachment 6303831
> View attachment 6303833


 Congrats on the doe


Tim


----------



## hdrking2003

Hopefully everyone can view this link. 

https://youtu.be/FHmczQ92SM8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

hdrking2003 said:


> Hopefully everyone can view this link.
> 
> https://youtu.be/FHmczQ92SM8
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brawl in the burbs !


----------



## Sammymusi

Sat from 530 am to 530 pm 1 doe at 525.. what is going on ? Beginning of week saw a few 3 yr old cruising now nothing..


----------



## paarchhntr

Eastlake buck. 
8 years old.
He has three legs. When he was a yearling he got his leg caught in my buddies fence and ended up losing it.


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

paarchhntr said:


> View attachment 6303893
> 
> 
> Eastlake buck.
> 8 years old.
> He has three legs. When he was a yearling he got his leg caught in my buddies fence and ended up losing it.


Eastlake is infamous for suburban cant hunt whoppers....Erie street during the rut is crazy! not enough land to have a bowhunt cull program.


----------



## Blayze-Ohio

Checked my cameras and was surprised by this must of been a real late fawn


----------



## Meister

Depressing day. Checked my main cam I've had deer and bucks on daily. The past 6 days, not one buck. I duno what's going on.


----------



## CarpCommander

BBD1984 said:


> Be a tough call... but be hard to boast to my friends with a 80" deer
> 
> You guys that have spent a lot of time recently in the field... do you feel we're still in the peak stage or post...?
> 
> Hard for me to comment since I'm not seeing any deer!!! I will say this, I drive approx. 80 miles a day and when I'm not posting something on AT I'm looking for horns and I've seen two decent bucks from the road.... pretty sad.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



I hunted this AM and only saw 3 deer. A 4pt that absolutely WORKED this poor sapling for 5mins, a button buck right at 1130 (right as I was planning to get down), and a solid mid 40's 10pt that came ohhhhhhh close to going for a ride in my truck around 0900. He was just cruising through. Long story short, he's coming to me, quartering to, but is on a path to go behind my tree. I readjust my footing to get ready for the shot (on the opposite side of the tree), but when I look back he had stopped broadside at 20! 

Mother f'er....so I twist hard, start to pull back, and then he proceeds behind me. That woulda been perfect, but he decides to take the trail farthest away from me, giving me zero opportunity. Soooo....I had no shot, then the money shot when I wasn't ready for it, then no shot. That's the 4th 'almost' encounter I've had with 140+ bucks this year. All were within 25yds, all were very close to dying, but in all cases some stupid little quirk saved em. Ugh....

I swear I have the worst luck this year. 

I ran late for the afternoon hunt, so I sat a creek line separating 3 huge fields. I HATE hunting fields-great for seeing deer, poor chance for actually killing one with archery gear. Saw several bogeys, several bucks, no shooters, no chasing. All acting like normal deers.....it was an entertaining sit at least. 

I'll be back at it sun/mon/tues.


----------



## hdrking2003

CarpCommander said:


> I hunted this AM and only saw 3 deer. A 4pt that absolutely WORKED this poor sapling for 5mins, a button buck right at 1130 (right as I was planning to get down), and a solid mid 40's 10pt that came ohhhhhhh close to going for a ride in my truck around 0900. He was just cruising through. Long story short, he's coming to me, quartering to, but is on a path to go behind my tree. I readjust my footing to get ready for the shot (on the opposite side of the tree), but when I look back he had stopped broadside at 20!
> 
> Mother f'er....so I twist hard, start to pull back, and then he proceeds behind me. That woulda been perfect, but he decides to take the trail farthest away from me, giving me zero opportunity. Soooo....I had no shot, then the money shot when I wasn't ready for it, then no shot. That's the 4th 'almost' encounter I've had with 140+ bucks this year. All were within 25yds, all were very close to dying, but in all cases some stupid little quirk saved em. Ugh....
> 
> I swear I have the worst luck this year.
> 
> I ran late for the afternoon hunt, so I sat a creek line separating 3 huge fields. I HATE hunting fields-great for seeing deer, poor chance for actually killing one with archery gear. Saw several bogeys, several bucks, no shooters, no chasing. All acting like normal deers.....it was an entertaining sit at least.
> 
> I'll be back at it sun/mon/tues.


At least you’re in em! That’s a very important first step! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

CarpCommander said:


> I hunted this AM and only saw 3 deer. A 4pt that absolutely WORKED this poor sapling for 5mins, a button buck right at 1130 (right as I was planning to get down), and a solid mid 40's 10pt that came ohhhhhhh close to going for a ride in my truck around 0900. He was just cruising through. Long story short, he's coming to me, quartering to, but is on a path to go behind my tree. I readjust my footing to get ready for the shot (on the opposite side of the tree), but when I look back he had stopped broadside at 20!
> 
> Mother f'er....so I twist hard, start to pull back, and then he proceeds behind me. That woulda been perfect, but he decides to take the trail farthest away from me, giving me zero opportunity. Soooo....I had no shot, then the money shot when I wasn't ready for it, then no shot. That's the 4th 'almost' encounter I've had with 140+ bucks this year. All were within 25yds, all were very close to dying, but in all cases some stupid little quirk saved em. Ugh....
> 
> I swear I have the worst luck this year.
> 
> I ran late for the afternoon hunt, so I sat a creek line separating 3 huge fields. I HATE hunting fields-great for seeing deer, poor chance for actually killing one with archery gear. Saw several bogeys, several bucks, no shooters, no chasing. All acting like normal deers.....it was an entertaining sit at least.
> 
> I'll be back at it sun/mon/tues.


Yeah I hear you man. Nothing like having a wall hanger broadside 20 yards no obstruction and can't find him in your site because it's too dark. 10 minutes before end of shooting time with thick overcast Skies you might as well just get out of the tree.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

My brother saw a monster 8 cruise by 830 this morning couldn’t get a shot Monroe County 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyfunk60

My father in law just got to the house and we checked radar don’t think I’m waking the kids up to sit in this crap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarpCommander

hdrking2003 said:


> At least you’re in em! That’s a very important first step! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Trust me brudda I ain't complaining about the encounters/sightings! Frustrating as hell that I haven't had a legit opportunity at one yet, but I went the entire season last year w/o ANY kind of an opportunity. Hell, I didn't even lay eyes on a shooter until January. First time in my life that's ever happened to me. 

Hopefully the guys in orange leave a few for late season.


----------



## 10RINGR

Good luck to all the kids out there today. Heading out with my daughter. First gun hunt. Can't wait [emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PABBD

Meister said:


> Depressing day. Checked my main cam I've had deer and bucks on daily. The past 6 days, not one buck. I duno what's going on.


lock down and long range cruising


----------



## Tim/OH

Looks like the rain might hold off in area...fingers crossed 

Good luck to all the kids this weekend 


Tim


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Hope u get another crack at him Carp!


----------



## Tim/OH

No deer, no gunshots, nothing


Tim


----------



## Meister

This morning I was heading to dad's to get some stuff done and noticed 4 deer in the corn field about 800 yards away from his property. Circled around and watched a buck doggin 1 in particular doe around. Had no binos but his body was huge from 250 yards away at the road.. this is only 2 miles from my home where my cams are empty.

Side note, unfortunate for the kids but score for the bowhunters with this crappy weather. Hopefully any kid willing to sit in this crap does kill a big one, cuz they're hardcore.


----------



## billf71

10RINGR said:


> Good luck to all the kids out there today. Heading out with my daughter. First gun hunt. Can't wait [emoji16]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bummer morning. Good thing I built a couple houses to sit in. It's pretty stinking moist out here. 13 yrs old, don't want to put s bad taste in the young hunters mouths. They may turn away. Hopefully, we'll get some breaks in between the drops and the deer will want to move a little. Good luck youth hunters. Stay dry!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Still lots of talk of being out there right now.....am I️ the only one with big time thunder and lightning overhead right now? Gotta be half looney tunes to sit in that chit. Tim? Lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10RINGR

Not bad here. No rain. A little wind but we're tucked away from most of that too. Still no deer. Lil one is now asleep in the blind. She said to wake her up when I saw the first deer lol.


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Still lots of talk of being out there right now.....am I️ the only one with big time thunder and lightning overhead right now? Gotta be half looney tunes to sit in that chit. Tim? Lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Nothing here clint....


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

From the radar it looks like everything is north of me


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## tdurb1327

lungpuncher1 said:


> Sat daylight to dark today. Saw 2 does right at dark come out of the pines. The public land grind continues...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Yes it does 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Tim/OH said:


> It’s the same doe I see everyday with her 2 tiny fawns....and all she does is walk around and grunts every time I see her.
> 
> 
> Tim


Grunts every time she sees you, hmmmmmm. LOL


----------



## fullerb

Well I’m on way home. Had a great time in Ohio. Saw plenty of deer, just not the right one. Good luck to everyone, especially all the kids. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger3bn

In the stand as I post. Very windy but had a two and a half 8 pointer pass about 20 minutes ago. He was on a mission. Will be a great deer next year.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Meister said:


> Depressing day. Checked my main cam I've had deer and bucks on daily. The past 6 days, not one buck. I duno what's going on.


I would venture to say the big boys are recuperating from the first estrous cycle. It’s a fact that bucks can lose up to 25% of their body weight during the rut. I am guessing the second estrous will begin towards the end of gun week and carry on into the first week of Dec. I base my “guess” off activity posts on this thread. Either way it’s great to be in the woods any time of year. Today is my first day not being in a tree since Oct 29. Back at it in the AM. GL all.


----------



## BBD1984

That shooter I seen was on a casual trot but stopped to my mouth grunts when I was trying to get him to stop. He gave a shot at 20, 30 & 40 stopped broadside each time, just couldn't make him out to locate my pin and make a good shot..honestly I really only make him out through the darkest by his rack... . I'm a little sore this morning, can you tell!

Good luck to all the lil hunters! Hopefully their thankful they have dads that took the time to take them out

I've got a bday party to go to at 2:45, who schedules a bday party mid day during the RUT!!! Grrrrrr [emoji34]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> View attachment 6304091
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Well you can see where Mt. Vernon is, tucked in right up there in the nasty chit. Lol. Raining like a sum beach here now, and we just got issued a flood watch too. What a difference a 40 minute drive one way or the other can make!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Grunts every time she sees you, hmmmmmm. LOL


 Lmaoooooo you’re right though haha


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Well you can see where Mt. Vernon is, tucked in right up there in the nasty chit. Lol. Raining like a sum beach here now, and we just got issued a flood watch too. What a difference a 40 minute drive one way or the other can make!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I spoke to soon Clint it’s raining now lol


Tim


----------



## tyepsu

Woke up at 4:15 and it was pouring, so decided to go back to bed. It is still raining. Trying to decide if I should just hold off until tomorrow or get out for a few hours this afternoon. I am after 1 specific buck and have seen him the last 2 sits. Missed him this past Sunday and then saw him right at dark on Wednesday, but I couldn't get a shot.


----------



## hdrking2003

tyepsu said:


> Woke up at 4:15 and it was pouring, so decided to go back to bed. It is still raining. Trying to decide if I should just hold off until tomorrow or get out for a few hours this afternoon. I am after 1 specific buck and have seen him the last 2 sits. Missed him this past Sunday and then saw him right at dark on Wednesday, but I couldn't get a shot.


Talking 40-50 mph gusts this afternoon so if you do go out.....BE CAREFUL!! SE part of the state doesn’t look too bad tho.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vtbowhntr

My cousin had his best day yesterday. 17 deer total, 8 bucks, 9 does. 2 shooters tending does and 2 shooters chasing does and the rest were dinks. Meigs County.


----------



## BBD1984

So what week next year is the going to be good to schedule off work.... hard to pinpoint after this crazy yr....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PaBone

I got back yesterday from 10 days of camping and hunting Wayne National. I saw good deer numbers something I have not seen in awhile and actually saw some groups of does in the 5 to 8 range. I passed on some nice bucks earlier in the trip and things really slowed down later this week, but as always I enjoy my public land trip. I saw one really nice ten point out of bow range and never saw him again after that. I will hunt Columbiana County tomorrow and still have hopes of seeing some bigger bucks cruising this week. Here is a picture of the one nice eight I passed on in Wayne and I actually made a great video of him making a scrape ten yards from my tree.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

BBD1984 said:


> So what week next year is the going to be good to schedule off work.... hard to pinpoint after this crazy yr....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Is there any week that isn’t bad to take off and be in the woods? [emoji106]


----------



## l8_apexer

Best morning in about 19 days. Steady stream of does, 5 bucks. The shooter snuck in behind my ground blind (was a chicken didn't want to sit in the rain) but couldn't get a shot. Re-energized for this evenings sit


----------



## BBD1984

PaBone said:


> I got back yesterday from 10 days of camping and hunting Wayne National. I saw good deer numbers something I have not seen in awhile and actually saw some groups of does in the 5 to 8 range. I passed on some nice bucks earlier in the trip and things really slowed down later this week, but as always I enjoy my public land trip. I saw one really nice ten point out of bow range and never saw him again after that. I will hunt Columbiana County tomorrow and still have hopes of seeing some bigger bucks cruising this week. Here is a picture of the one nice eight I passed on in Wayne and I actually made a great video of him making a scrape ten yards from my tree.
> 
> 
> View attachment 6304239


That's amazing how good Ohio's public hunting ground is...I love hunting BIG woods, however hunting woodlots are easier...imo.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

PaBone said:


> I got back yesterday from 10 days of camping and hunting Wayne National. I saw good deer numbers something I have not seen in awhile and actually saw some groups of does in the 5 to 8 range. I passed on some nice bucks earlier in the trip and things really slowed down later this week, but as always I enjoy my public land trip. I saw one really nice ten point out of bow range and never saw him again after that. I will hunt Columbiana County tomorrow and still have hopes of seeing some bigger bucks cruising this week. Here is a picture of the one nice eight I passed on in Wayne and I actually made a great video of him making a scrape ten yards from my tree.
> 
> 
> View attachment 6304239



Where at in Columbiana Co?


----------



## lutzweiser

Anybody ever hunt BEAVER CREEK STATE PARK at the horsemans area? I never see anyone in there and it is surrounded by standing corn. It’s 2 min from my house. Thought about trying it next week but I hate using climbing tree stands.


----------



## Hower08

Looks like I'm sitting this afternoon out. Not feeling this rain!


----------



## lutzweiser

Rain is non stop in Columbiana Co since 4 am


----------



## lutzweiser

Got a “bar stool sitting” going on now. Budweiser’s are going down like water.


----------



## Bkimbel42

lutzweiser said:


> Anybody ever hunt BEAVER CREEK STATE PARK at the horsemans area? I never see anyone in there and it is surrounded by standing corn. It’s 2 min from my house. Thought about trying it next week but I hate using climbing tree stands.


Girlfriends dad hunts property that borders it near there, he killed a pretty nice one there a few years back 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

lutzweiser said:


> Got a “bar stool sitting” going on now. Budweiser’s are going down like water.


[emoji16][emoji106][emoji482]

Gonna enjoy me a few tasty suds as well as I️ watch football all day, in this otherwise useless weather. Got a few honey do’s done early so I️ am free n clear. Gonna try to keep it in moderation tho so I️ can be in my favorite stand, in eastern Knox County, before the sun comes up. Hoping the cold weather will get em on their feet tomorrow. On paper it looks great.......but so did my fantasy football team when I️ first drafted it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

BBD1984 said:


> So what week next year is the going to be good to schedule off work.... hard to pinpoint after this crazy yr....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 I hear ya man....might take the whole month of November off lol


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

I might stay in this evening y’all...still kicking it around 


Tim


----------



## lutzweiser

Tim/OH said:


> I hear ya man....might take the whole month of November off lol
> 
> 
> Tim


Getting my 5th week vacation starting January 1st. I may also take the whole month off


----------



## Tim/OH

lutzweiser said:


> Getting my 5th week vacation starting January 1st. I may also take the whole month off


 I don’t know why I didnt take the whole month off this yr I have plenty of pto...next yr that will happen lol


Tim


----------



## lutzweiser

Land owner gave me permission to hinge cut and plant a few food plots. Work begins 2nd week of February


----------



## PaBone

lutzweiser said:


> Where at in Columbiana Co?


South of West Point


----------



## lutzweiser

West Point supposedly has some big deer


----------



## jimmyfunk60

Looking at the radar rain looks like it’s going to stop here for a little bit, kids food plot and feeder is 100 yards from the house and hasn’t been hunted all year think I’m going to take my daughter down and hope something comes in for an easy meal.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

Y'all should just come hunt elk in September next year. That's guaranteed excitement. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

mtn3531 said:


> Y'all should just come hunt elk in September next year. That's guaranteed excitement.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I go every other year to Wyoming. Nothing like it !


----------



## BBD1984

Ruts With Nuts said:


> I go every other year to Wyoming. Nothing like it !


You mean better than hunting mid-west whitetail's!?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

BBD1984 said:


> You mean better than hunting mid-west whitetail's!?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Like hunting 800lb turkeys, that can smell lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## l8_apexer

mtn3531 said:


> Y'all should just come hunt elk in September next year. That's guaranteed excitement.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Elk hunting awesome. But costs have climbed so much- can’t rationalize it anymore. Used to go every other year. Now a decent guided hunt easily goes $6000-12000. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

BBD1984 said:


> You mean better than hunting mid-west whitetail's!?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Totally different and yes kick it up a good 10 notches in excitement & adventure!


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

l8_apexer said:


> Elk hunting awesome. But costs have climbed so much- can’t rationalize it anymore. Used to go every other year. Now a decent guided hunt easily goes $6000-12000.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We have high quality outfitters that do wilderness pack trips and yes expensive no doubt. After all is said, tags, tips, airfare, 2 days in town before & after the hunt, etc we are usually around 8k


----------



## hdrking2003

mtn3531 said:


> Y'all should just come hunt elk in September next year. That's guaranteed excitement.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Absolutely on my bucket list! My heart starts racing just seeing it on tv or hearing stories from friends that have been lucky enough to already have that feather in their cap. Can’t imagine how awesome it would be in person!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

hdrking2003 said:


> Absolutely on my bucket list! My heart starts racing just seeing it on tv or hearing stories from friends that have been lucky enough to already have that feather in their cap. Can’t imagine how awesome it would be in person!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The whole thing is a total adventure too. Wilderness pack trips in high country are rugged hunts and will test your endurance. I dont get along very well with horses but man i kiss mine after every days hunt!


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

mtn3531 said:


> Like hunting 800lb turkeys, that can smell lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


There are definitely some similarities!


----------



## s223196

my son killed a decent 11 point this morning. saw quite a few deer moving in the wind. Lawrence co


----------



## mtn3531

l8_apexer said:


> Elk hunting awesome. But costs have climbed so much- can’t rationalize it anymore. Used to go every other year. Now a decent guided hunt easily goes $6000-12000.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can do a good DIY hunt for a fraction of that. You said guided, there's your expense. It's not that hard with all the resources available now to do a good hunt on your own. I hunt 2-3 different states a year and don't come anywhere near spending that kind of money, and that includes flying back east a couple of times a year to hunt whitetails. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

hdrking2003 said:


> Absolutely on my bucket list! My heart starts racing just seeing it on tv or hearing stories from friends that have been lucky enough to already have that feather in their cap. Can’t imagine how awesome it would be in person!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I called in a bull for my buddy this year that flew out from Tennessee. He shot it in self defense...10 yards on the ground. His first bull. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

mtn3531 said:


> You can do a good DIY hunt for a fraction of that. You said guided, there's your expense. It's not that hard with all the resources available now to do a good hunt on your own. I hunt 2-3 different states a year and don't come anywhere near spending that kind of money, and that includes flying back east a couple of times a year to hunt whitetails.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


True but in Wyoming (not sure how it works in Utah) a non res must have a licensed guide to go into wilderness areas.


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

mtn3531 said:


> I called in a bull for my buddy this year that flew out from Tennessee. He shot it in self defense...10 yards on the ground. His first bull.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


It is truly amazing how close they sometimes get and wowwww do they look giant at a short distance like that!


----------



## mtn3531

Ruts With Nuts said:


> True but in Wyoming (not sure how it works in Utah) a non res must have a licensed guide to go into wilderness areas.


Wyoming is the only state with that ******ed rule. You can hike, camp, fish, do whatever you want to all year in the wilderness areas, but God forbid if you want to hunt you have to hire a guide. Wyoming you can only plan on about every 2-3 years anyways because you have to draw a tag. Plenty of good bulls in non wilderness areas also. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

Ruts With Nuts said:


> It is truly amazing how close they sometimes get and wowwww do they look giant at a short distance like that!


 He was pretty worked up afterwards lol. He said " that's not my bull, mine was a lot bigger!". Lots of good meat on them. Like killing 5 deer at once. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

I'm pulling for you guys though, it's been a weird year in Ohio. Strangest year for deer activity since I started hunting up there. Maybe Thanksgiving week will bring the chasing. Fingers crossed, I'm gonna be chasing rutting muleys this next week. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

mtn3531 said:


> He was pretty worked up afterwards lol. He said " that's not my bull, mine was a lot bigger!". Lots of good meat on them. Like killing 5 deer at once.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I love elk meat even more than venison and yeah its a pile of meat thats for darn sure! Still have plenty left from last Sept hunt (2016).


----------



## jimmyfunk60

Daughter and I had a good hunt saw
4 does and had good weather. One big doe rest were yearlings. She wanted to wait for a buck so we will be out in the morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lungpuncher1

Hoping they move good in the morning after this front blows through. Still looking windy but keeping hope to catch a cruiser out looking. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Not sure how many inches of rain we've gotten, but I've seen flooding I've never seen before.... my guess deer will be on their hooves tomorrow since its rained all day and night. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwlife1976

I've been getting pictures of Deer all evening here in highland county from my sniper cell cam. Sitting here in the house listening to wind and rain that sounds brutal. I'm shocked they are moving at all right now. Didn't here of any deer killed around here today. I usually get a couple pictures from buddies who's kids shoot a big one with the 45/70 or the muzzleloader at 7000yds. Lol. Just messin y'all. I have kids to . they are hooked on that crossbow life . 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

bmwlife1976 said:


> I've been getting pictures of Deer all evening here in highland county from my sniper cell cam. Sitting here in the house listening to wind and rain that sounds brutal. I'm shocked they are moving at all right now. Didn't here of any deer killed around here today. I usually get a couple pictures from buddies who's kids shoot a big one with the 45/70 or the muzzleloader at 7000yds. Lol. Just messin y'all. I have kids to . they are hooked on that crossbow life .
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


 That's incredible...I would be crawling under a rock or in a hollow tree if I was a deer today!!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwlife1976

BBD1984 said:


> That's incredible...I would be crawling under a rock or in a hollow tree if I was a deer today!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Me too buddy. 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Regohio

Well Brother Buckeyes…Wind Blew All Afternoon and will most of tonight. Those bucks have had to sit tight and wait on the Girls! Tomorrow morning they will be on their feet…WE WILL HAVE THEM!!!

Good Luck My Brothers!


----------



## bmwlife1976

This little camera has been pretty good. For the price. Im happy with the performance so far. Picked this thing up at the deer and turkey expo for 200.00 at the sniper products booth. It was worth it just to get the instant gratification that I've come accustomed to as an American. [emoji109][emoji109][emoji109]




















Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

I'll be in tree in morning travel route just between two bedding areas and then in tight in the afternoon to where my dad seen a big one bed and then a week later I seen him come out of the same spot.


----------



## z7master167

35 mph windgust in southern ohio in the morning.. im going to sleep in.. wanted to go and watch the rut or whats left of it but not in that kind of wind


----------



## CarpCommander

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Hope u get another crack at him Carp!



Thanks my dood-I'll put in 150% until I run outta season or sumptin dies


----------



## Tim/OH

Regohio said:


> Well Brother Buckeyes…Wind Blew All Afternoon and will most of tonight. Those bucks have had to sit tight and wait on the Girls! Tomorrow morning they will be on their feet…WE WILL HAVE THEM!!!
> 
> Good Luck My Brothers!


 I hope so reg....


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Running a little late this morning but I been in the tree for about 15 min


Tim


----------



## tdurb1327

Tim/OH said:


> Running a little late this morning but I been in the tree for about 15 min
> 
> 
> Tim


Good luck Tim. You are definitely putting in some serious stand time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Good luck this morning everyone.
I will be at work. Regardless of the wind,after all of the heavy rains yesterday I would be surprised to not see someone put a giant on the ground today


----------



## Tim/OH

tdurb1327 said:


> Good luck Tim. You are definitely putting in some serious stand time!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thanks bro, 17 straight days so far.....my rut vacation is over tomorrow go back to work on Tuesday.

How’s your season going or have you already tagged out


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Just heard a shot in the distance...


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

RH1 said:


> Good luck this morning everyone.
> I will be at work. Regardless of the wind,after all of the heavy rains yesterday I would be surprised to not see someone put a giant on the ground today


 I was thinking the samething 


Tim


----------



## RH1

Tim/OH said:


> I was thinking the samething
> 
> 
> Tim


Have you seen the big one lately? 
I think round 2 of seeking is going to start the week after thanksgiving


----------



## Hower08

Just had buck number one come in on a string to a few grunts and bleats blind calling. Little dinker but action non the less


----------



## Tim/OH

RH1 said:


> Have you seen the big one lately?
> I think round 2 of seeking is going to start the week after thanksgiving


 Nope just that one time...I know bucks cover a lot of ground during the rut, so I’m thinking he was just cruising/seeking through my area...I would think that if this was his core area I would have eyes on him again or at least get a pic of him...unless he is very nocturnal and made his one and only appearance that evening lol.

That would gun week ughhhh


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Hower08 said:


> Just had buck number one come in on a string to a few grunts and bleats blind calling. Little dinker but action non the less


 Good luck


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

I haven’t seen anything yet...


Tim


----------



## Blayze-Ohio

Took the hair right off the back of the buck I've been hunting all year yesterday evening. He was just slowly pushing a doe along and snuck up behind me at a little after 4 directly downwind. Between the wet leaves and wind couldent hear a thing. I didn't have time to range and just rushed the shot because he was almost out of my last shooting lane held for 40 when he was actually about 35. Didn't help I was nervous and didn't settle my pin in better than I did. He just trotted off then stopped and looked around and walked away. So back in the stand this morning hoping he comes back through. Have seen a doe and a little 6 point so far this morning it's kinda windy though.


----------



## tdurb1327

I'm stuck at work today. Hoping to get out and take the boy this afternoon. I haven't had any luck yet. Last year I was already tagged out at this time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Blayze-Ohio said:


> Took the hair right off the back of the buck I've been hunting all year yesterday evening. He was just slowly pushing a doe along and snuck up behind me at a little after 4 directly downwind. Between the wet leaves and wind couldent hear a thing. I didn't have time to range and just rushed the shot because he was almost out of my last shooting lane held for 40 when he was actually about 35. Didn't help I was nervous and didn't settle my pin in better than I did. He just trotted off then stopped and looked around and walked away. So back in the stand this morning hoping he comes back through. Have seen a doe and a little 6 point so far this morning it's kinda windy though.


Way to shake it off.... wish I was easier on myself, I'm still beating myself up after dropping the ball on my 1 and only shooter encounter... 

5-day forecast looks like a dumpster fire.... high winds almost everyday, today and next week.... could use some global warming right now... these temps are WELL below average also. ...

Good luck everyone... not sure when I'll be out next. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Blayze-Ohio

It made me sick to my stomach for sure but these last 2 weeks he's been showing up in the daylight more and more. He is killable the way he's been acting the last few weeks I just need him to slip up one more time.


----------



## onlyaspike

Been in the blind since 640am this morning with my daughter....3 does and 2 small bucks so far.....real windy and it started raining again....rain only lasted about 15 min......only heard one shot this morning.....quite a bit of shooting last night from 5pm til dark when it stopped raining for the 2 hrs.....pretty slow this morning, I thought they'd be moving better because of the rain for the last 24hrs or so.....We're in Columbiana County.


----------



## Tim/OH

tdurb1327 said:


> I'm stuck at work today. Hoping to get out and take the boy this afternoon. I haven't had any luck yet. Last year I was already tagged out at this time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Good luck with your boy this afternoon 


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

I did a light rattling sequence hoping to pull something out of the bedding area...and no one came out to play

The woods are dead


Tim


----------



## hdrking2003

Slow morning so far in Knox, but at least the winds have died down. Still plenty chilly tho, so texting is at a premium, lol. Planning on sitting all day after last nights front. Hoping for some mid day activity. Good luck today guys.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chris1309

Starting to snow other than that it's been a SLOW morning here in lake county!


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

chris1309 said:


> Starting to snow other than that it's been a SLOW morning here in lake county!


Same here snow wise over in Thompson/Geauga. Does feeding on my spypoint cam several times today so far. Looks like a decent afternoon besides the wind!


----------



## Hower08

Wind is finally making the switch I need to go tight to where a big one has been coming and going from. Heading to truck to grab lunch then back in tree


----------



## jk0069

Finally some rut action yesterday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## #1Buckslayer

jk0069 said:


> View attachment 6305507
> 
> Finally some rut action yesterday!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is awesome lol!


----------



## z7master167

3 new bucks showed up on camera this past week, 1 nice one following a doe yesterday eve at the edge of dark


----------



## jimmyfunk60

My son shot one this morning. I took my daughter over to the farm him and my father in law hunted at the house.. the last thing I told them was no small deer I don’t care if u shoot a doe but make it worth getting butchered. Fast forward I get a txt at 715 that he shot a big doe, then 5 min later there’s a big buck. Come home and find a yearling button buck dead on the food plot, the 130-140 8 point I’ve been seeing came in at 40 yards and stood broadside but they did not reload the gun after the first deer. My kid is happy with the deer but we had a long talk about not shooting the first thing we see and how that can effect our hunt. He’s 10 and this is his second deer he’s harvested. He did tell me he asked grandpa if he could shoot and got the go ahead from him so I can’t be too upset. If he would have waited 5 minutes I would have been headed to taxidermist today.. 
Also these pictures are after I got home and we were getting ready to take deer to barn. They both had their orange on this morning and deer was tagged.
View attachment 6305525









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

Congrats to your son. He's only a kid let him kill some deer and gain some experience.


----------



## BBD1984

jimmyfunk60 said:


> My son shot one this morning. I took my daughter over to the farm him and my father in law hunted at the house.. the last thing I told them was no small deer I don’t care if u shoot a doe but make it worth getting butchered. Fast forward I get a txt at 715 that he shot a big doe, then 5 min later there’s a big buck. Come home and find a yearling button buck dead on the food plot, the 130-140 8 point I’ve been seeing came in at 40 yards and stood broadside but they did not reload the gun after the first deer. My kid is happy with the deer but we had a long talk about not shooting the first thing we see and how that can effect our hunt. He’s 10 and this is his second deer he’s harvested. He did tell me he asked grandpa if he could shoot and got the go ahead from him so I can’t be too upset. If he would have waited 5 minutes I would have been headed to taxidermist today..
> Also these pictures are after I got home and we were getting ready to take deer to barn. They both had their orange on this morning and deer was tagged.
> View attachment 6305525
> View attachment 6305527
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good memories[emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bghunter7311

Any deer is a trophy at 10 or any age don't hold your kid to your standard of success it's not always ant the 140 target buck


----------



## Hower08

First halfway real snow of the year here in tusc. Let's get this thing done so I can get the boat out and load up on some saugeys


----------



## Hower08

Deer are on there feet guys. Seen 14 different deer in 30 minutes. One was a deffinately shooter other borderline shooter two small bucks that I called in and they started fighting right below me and the rest does


----------



## dduff1

Hower08 said:


> Deer are on there feet guys. Seen 14 different deer in 30 minutes. One was a deffinately shooter other borderline shooter two small bucks that I called in and they started fighting right below me and the rest does


Guess we will see I am also in Tusc. But haven’t seen any deer in range in 5 straight sits.


----------



## Tim/OH

In the tree....jumped mom and her 2 little ones walking in


Tim


----------



## jimmyfunk60

Hower08 said:


> Congrats to your son. He's only a kid let him kill some deer and gain some experience.



U guys are right I should not have worried about it I guess after months of chasing deer and searching for a wall hanger u get locked in on that mode. Him and I were just outside splitting firewood and he’s happier than a pig in sh_t you’d think he shot a booner lol. My wife and daughter are out now hoping they have a good sit, first time my wife’s been in the woods since 2015 season. I’m on baby duty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Hower08 said:


> Deer are on there feet guys. Seen 14 different deer in 30 minutes. One was a deffinately shooter other borderline shooter two small bucks that I called in and they started fighting right below me and the rest does


 Dang you got all the action over there....I’m assuming no shot on the shooter ???


Tim


----------



## BBD1984

Buddy's grandson shot this today.... Missed a doe and 4 pointer yesterday! See sometimes a miss isn't so bad after all 

Logan Co.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

BBD1984 said:


> Buddy's grandson shot this today.... Missed a doe and 4 pointer yesterday! See sometimes a miss isn't so bad after all
> 
> Logan Co.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 Wooooooooow....that’s a brute tell him congratulations 


Tim


----------



## BBD1984

Tim/OH said:


> Wooooooooow....that’s a brute tell him congratulations
> 
> 
> Tim


Yeah they said he was just walking around by himself trotting through the woods. That kids going to be in for a world of disappointment if he thinks he gets to go hunting and pulls one of those out each time!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Blayze-Ohio

Woods are dead here in tusc county I figured they would be moving this evening


----------



## Hower08

Tim/OH said:


> Dang you got all the action over there....I’m assuming no shot on the shooter ???
> 
> 
> Tim


Hell no if I would have been in the tree I was in last Sunday when I seen him up where I am now I believe I woulda got a shot I'm up to probably 18 deer now since 2


----------



## Hower08

Blayze-Ohio said:


> Woods are dead here in tusc county I figured they would be moving this evening


Where are you at in tusc


----------



## Blayze-Ohio

Where are you at in tusc[/QUOTE]

Newcomerstown wind is blowing and it's snowing pretty good no deer in over 3 hours


----------



## AthensShooter36

Tim/OH said:


> In the tree....jumped mom and her 2 little ones walking in
> 
> 
> Tim


Seems like this mom and 2 little ones are an everyday occurrence for you lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AthensShooter36

BBD1984 said:


> Buddy's grandson shot this today.... Missed a doe and 4 pointer yesterday! See sometimes a miss isn't so bad after all
> 
> Logan Co.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


What a heck of a deer congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Most miserable all day sit of my life, and it’s not even close. 2 does all day. I️ now have a chapped face from the wind and a chapped azz due to the lack of deer today. Gonna head out for a few hours thanksgiving morning, then again before the Buckeyes beat TTUN. Maybe another all dayer on Sunday pending the hangover from the game. At least an evening sit, if nothing else. Might have to go back to Richland county too. Knox county is starting to depress me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoytman09

I was really looking forward to hunting tonight but the rain changed my plans. 









Ended up going and rescuing my camera.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Got some pics from where we have a seasonal campsite, about 5 mins from where I️ was sitting in the tree today. Pretty crazy flooding along the Kokosing River in Knox county.










This is My site, which at its highest point, is a good 15-20 feet above where the river usually resides. It crested that peak this morning. Was still at that top point when this was taken around noon. It’s hard for you to tell if you’ve never been there, but under that water is the major of my lot, my deck, steps to the river,and a couple trees that washed away. Insane!










Right up the road from there. Used to be ag fields. The river should actually be on the other side of that tree line!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adub2500

Super bummed tonight. Had a 10 point come in 25 yards. I rushed shot causing arrow to hit blind opening sending arrow right under him. It’s been a long season thus far.


----------



## lutzweiser

7 doe tonight. No horns


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

jk0069 said:


> View attachment 6305507
> 
> Finally some rut action yesterday!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


she is not looking very responsive to your advances!


----------



## lungpuncher1

Saw one little guy out cruising all day. 

That's 2 all day sits and 3 deer seen. 










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jk0069

Ruts With Nuts said:


> she is not looking very responsive to your advances!


I️ was just helping her over the log I️ promise!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

Hower08 said:


> Deer are on there feet guys. Seen 14 different deer in 30 minutes. One was a deffinately shooter other borderline shooter two small bucks that I called in and they started fighting right below me and the rest does


Whats u address i will leave immediately! hahah glad someone is getting some bi good luck g time action !


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

BBD1984 said:


> Buddy's grandson shot this today.... Missed a doe and 4 pointer yesterday! See sometimes a miss isn't so bad after all
> 
> Logan Co.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


WOW that is awesome and a hog too. Congrats to the boy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hdrking2003

Just got word that this big dude was out cruising in front of the wrong hunter yesterday. Northern Knox County.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

hdrking2003 said:


> Just got word that this big dude was out cruising in front of the wrong hunter yesterday. Northern Knox County.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holy crap it looks like 26 +" in that pic, whats stats??? and story. Nice job!


----------



## hdrking2003

Ruts With Nuts said:


> Holy crap it looks like 26 +" in that pic, whats stats??? and story. Nice job!


Working on details......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

hdrking2003 said:


> Working on details......
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


interested very....


----------



## Sammymusi

Well couldn't get a sitter until this am dropped kids off came home got my truck headed out , got to stand at 1045 checked cam on scrape 145 in 9 point at 9 am .. hunted till dark saw button buck at 145 that was it .. stumped frustrated cold damp all of the above


----------



## Hower08

Well it was a great evening sit for 2.5 hours of nonstop action seen I believe 18 deer tonight one shooter one that may have got shot had he come in had two small bucks fighting hard 25 yards from me for a solid minute or two and a pile of does. I kept getting a whiff of a doe that smelled hot for about 30 minutes I would smell this for just a few seconds sure enough here comes 4 does with a small one following then the woods straight lit up starting at 2 till about 4 or 430
Ended up thinking a good one was coming straight to me turns out it was a buck with no tines!! Don't know if he woulda been a shooter even if he did have points but he was literally feet from the tree. Why can't a booner do that!!


----------



## Sammymusi

Well couldn't get a sitter until this am dropped kids off came home got my truck headed out , got to stand at 1045 checked cam on scrape 145 in 9 point at 9 am .. hunted till dark saw button buck at 145 that was it .. stumped frustrated cold damp all of the above


----------



## jmiller165

Sat from 3:30 to dark saw 18 total. Bunch of does, couple young bucks and one big six. No shot opportunities but they were running all over the place.


----------



## Hower08

hdrking2003 said:


> Just got word that this big dude was out cruising in front of the wrong hunter yesterday. Northern Knox County.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Something looks "off" with that picture


----------



## Tim/OH

AthensShooter36 said:


> Seems like this mom and 2 little ones are an everyday occurrence for you lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 They are ain’t they lol....she doesn’t go too far with them small fawns always sticks to my woods only...hopefully she stays there through gun season because without her then fawns are done


Tim


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

Hower08 said:


> Something looks "off" with that picture


Guy is 3 feet back making rack look way bigger and angle makes deer look skinny. BUT i may be way off and it could be doctored..... but HDRking would have known that im sure. Its prob legit but tricky photography.


----------



## Tim/OH

Hower08 said:


> Something looks "off" with that picture


 I was thinking the samething 


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

That buck looks malnourish lol...


Tim


----------



## hdrking2003

Ruts With Nuts said:


> Guy is 3 feet back making rack look way bigger and angle makes deer look skinny. BUT i may be way off and it could be doctored..... but HDRking would have known that im sure. Its prob legit but tricky photography.


I️ know the dudes name, but don’t know him personally. He had a decoy set out, saw the big boy walking at about 70 yards, threw out a few grunts......and big boy came in with his hair on end and ears pinned back. Made the shot at 15 yards. Waiting for more details on the #s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Hower08 said:


> Something looks "off" with that picture


Guess it’s all “supposedly “ until the official stats come thru, but it comes from a VERY reliable source. I’ve been fooled before tho.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

That's why I'm not saying anything negative cause I don't know the people. To me it looks like when you catch a bass that should weigh 5# but weighs 1.5# and it's head is gigantic lol


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Hower08 said:


> That's why I'm not saying anything negative cause I don't know the people. To me it looks like when you catch a bass that should weigh 5# but weighs 1.5# and it's head is gigantic lol


With a bad hairdo too. LOL


----------



## AthensShooter36

Tim/OH said:


> They are ain’t they lol....she doesn’t go too far with them small fawns always sticks to my woods only...hopefully she stays there through gun season because without her then fawns are done
> 
> 
> Tim


I totally agree she apparently knows what she’s doin Haha, sticking around you. Ole Tim will take good care of them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

Hower08 said:


> Something looks "off" with that picture


 You're dang straight. There's still leaves on the tree in the background

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

mtn3531 said:


> You're dang straight. There's still leaves on the tree in the background
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Well, I know there’s lots of reasons to want this to fail, but that’s not very logical. There were trees with all kinds of leaves where I sat today , in the wind, rain, snow, and various other chit. Not all have been stripped bare yet. Still waiting on the specifics, but no need for a witch hunt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

Agreed still leaves on trees in my woods as well.


----------



## mtn3531

hdrking2003 said:


> Well, I know there’s lots of reasons to want this to fail, but that’s not very logical. There were trees with all kinds of leaves where I sat today , in the wind, rain, snow, and various other chit. Not all have been stripped bare yet. Still waiting on the specifics, but no need for a witch hunt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I meant it's mid November and they haven't dropped yet lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

AthensShooter36 said:


> I totally agree she apparently knows what she’s doin Haha, sticking around you. Ole Tim will take good care of them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Haha she is in good hands with me...just need her to bring a buck by lol


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

I seen 9 deer this evening....3 separate groups of does and fawns

No bucks


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

I don’t know about y’all but I couldn’t imagine hunting without windproof clothes


Tim


----------



## mtn3531

Tim/OH said:


> I don’t know about y’all but I couldn’t imagine hunting without windproof clothes
> 
> 
> Tim


Amen to that. It's a lifesaver.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

0 motivation this morning


----------



## Hower08

Man I wish I was in a tree instead of inside my weld hood at work. Cold and clear out


----------



## Tim/OH

Last day of my rut vacation....doing a all day hunt only time I will climb down is to eat some lunch at the truck, which is only like 70-75 yds away.

Got toe and hand warmers 


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

No more morning hunts until this weekend ☹

I probably won’t be missing anything anyways lol


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

lutzweiser said:


> 0 motivation this morning


 Man I was feeling like this when I woke up this morning almost said forget it lol


Tim


----------



## Bywayofthearrow

Saw some huge bucks covering ground yesterday afternoon seeking hard in central Ohio. One with a doe tending her. Watched one check a couple does and keep on going almost trotting looking for the next hot doe. I will never again get excited about the rut the first week of November. The big fellas didn?t start moving till the 10th and are still going strong now. The 11th brought a flush of deer of a caliber I?ve never seen on one of the properties I hunt where I killed on the 12th. I run cameras on foodplots and minerals and never once saw the buck I shot. A couple real big bucks showed so I?m excited for the other guys hunting the property. It took a lot of work in habitat changes but now our property is pulling most every deer in the area through and us a rut focal point. Improved bedding, water holes, foodplots. Holding does like they?re on a leash.


----------



## Tim/OH

lutzweiser said:


> 0 motivation this morning


 Man I was feeling like this when I woke up this morning almost said forget it lol


Tim


----------



## BBD1984

Bywayofthearrow said:


> Saw some huge bucks covering ground yesterday afternoon seeking hard in central Ohio. One with a doe tending her. Watched one check a couple does and keep on going almost trotting looking for the next hot doe. I will never again get excited about the rut the first week of November. The big fellas didn?t start moving till the 10th and are still going strong now. The 11th brought a flush of deer of a caliber I?ve never seen on one of the properties I hunt where I killed on the 12th. I run cameras on foodplots and minerals and never once saw the buck I shot. A couple real big bucks showed so I?m excited for the other guys hunting the property. It took a lot of work in habitat changes but now our property is pulling most every deer in the area through and us a rut focal point. Improved bedding, water holes, foodplots. Holding does like they?re on a leash.


 what is that picture? A life size decoy....?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Tim/OH said:


> Man I was feeling like this when I woke up this morning almost said forget it lol
> 
> 
> Tim


 Tim were rooting for you man! You've put in the time and kept your nose down.... have you checked your cameras... have you seen that monster you seen a couple weeks ago?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Bywayofthearrow said:


> Saw some huge bucks covering ground yesterday afternoon seeking hard in central Ohio. One with a doe tending her. Watched one check a couple does and keep on going almost trotting looking for the next hot doe. I will never again get excited about the rut the first week of November. The big fellas didn?t start moving till the 10th and are still going strong now. The 11th brought a flush of deer of a caliber I?ve never seen on one of the properties I hunt where I killed on the 12th. I run cameras on foodplots and minerals and never once saw the buck I shot. A couple real big bucks showed so I?m excited for the other guys hunting the property. It took a lot of work in habitat changes but now our property is pulling most every deer in the area through and us a rut focal point. Improved bedding, water holes, foodplots. Holding does like they?re on a leash.


 Congratulations 


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

BBD1984 said:


> Tim were rooting for you man! You've put in the time and kept your nose down.... have you checked your cameras... have you seen that monster you seen a couple weeks ago?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 Nothing on cam but does, haven’t seen that monster since that one time and haven’t seen a mature buck in over a week maybe longer


Tim


----------



## BBD1984

Tim/OH said:


> Nothing on cam but does, haven’t seen that monster since that one time and haven’t seen a mature buck in over a week maybe longer
> 
> 
> Tim


 Wow.... Way to keep your chin up. Are you only hunting 1 stand location? What do you do when the wind is not convenient?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

Tim/OH said:


> Nothing on cam but does, haven’t seen that monster since that one time and haven’t seen a mature buck in over a week maybe longer
> 
> 
> Tim



Same thing in Columbiana Co. My cameras have been dead with mature deer in almost 2 weeks. I have 5 different stands in 3 locations and 6 cameras running. Even my camera on my feeder is only doe


----------



## BBD1984

I know we've heard this before, but I just talked to a guy who has over 200 hours logged this year and he thinks this week is going to be really good.... I'm thinking about taking 2 hours vacation today to get a jump start to this evening and shift my hours Tuesday....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

BBD1984 said:


> Wow.... Way to keep your chin up. Are you only hunting 1 stand location? What do you do when the wind is not convenient?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 I have 3 stand locations but I only hunt like 8-10 acres of woods...don’t have much land to hunt....its a good travel route for deer....I’m between a huge block of woods and cpr fields....I’m about 80-100 yds from the big woods and a lot of bucks come from them woods....that’s where that booner came from...so when I rattle I hope to bring a buck from them woods...rattle earlier and a little 4 pt came in from them woods to investigate lol

Wish I had more land to hunt ☹


Tim


----------



## Hower08

Tim sometimes those small pieces of land are awesome . And yes this week is going to be on fire


----------



## hdrking2003

hdrking2003 said:


> Just got word that this big dude was out cruising in front of the wrong hunter yesterday. Northern Knox County.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kill confirmed, but from Thursday, not Saturday like I originally posted. Was killed at his home, Northern Knox. 23" inside spread, so yes a super stud of a deer, but yes the pic appears a bit wider. A 100% no doubter in my book regardless though.


----------



## Tim/OH

Hower08 said:


> Tim sometimes those small pieces of land are awesome . And yes this week is going to be on fire


 I hope it can be fire today because I haven’t seen anything since that small buck earlier...about to climb do wn and go to the truck for lunch then I’m right back up until sunset


Tim


----------



## CarpCommander

BBD1984 said:


> I know we've heard this before, but I just talked to a guy who has over 200 hours logged this year and he thinks this week is going to be really good.... I'm thinking about taking 2 hours vacation today to get a jump start to this evening and shift my hours Tuesday....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



I'm not too terribly far off 200hrs of tree time myself, and I don't see why this week would be any different than the last few weeks. Traditionally I've always seen a drop in deer numbers and activity this time of year, from around the 13th up until gun season. I like to call it the 'rest and recuperation' phase. It's always been my least favorite time of the year to hunt. 

But then again, seeing how there wasn't any real crazy rut activity....there's nothing for em to be recovering from...lol. I'll be posted somewhere tonight. I may try sumptin different and try some mobile ground-n-pound with the x-gun and leafy suit. The baby Hoyt might get put on the bench tonight, we'll see...


----------



## z7master167

Some of the best chasing i have ever witnessed has been during this week


----------



## BBD1984

z7master167 said:


> Some of the best chasing i have ever witnessed has been during this week


I'm getting reports of loner bucks on the move... looking for those last hot does is my guess....I'm getting ready to head out... hopefully will be vertical by 3:30

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Only does have been filtering through all day


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Kill confirmed, but from Thursday, not Saturday like I originally posted. Was killed at his home, Northern Knox. 23" inside spread, so yes a super stud of a deer, but yes the pic appears a bit wider. A 100% no doubter in my book regardless though.


 Thanks for keeping us posted Clint


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Anyone else seeing anything?????


Tim


----------



## CarpCommander

Bumped a dinker buck on my walk in. Been posted since 330, no deerz yet. I'm in a set that's 50yds inside the woods, super thick honeysuckle, on the side of a hill, with a killer view of a few cut bean fields below. They should start moving any minute now...


----------



## z7master167

Anybody interested in a muzzleloader?


----------



## BBD1984

Need some help friends.... stalked a shooter within 40yds at 3:45'ish while he was bedded down. After he stood up, I sent an arrow and hit him low, but midsection. He walked slow across a field and it looked like he had about 12" of "something" hanging below him. I'm guessing intestine. I found the arrow and after he noticed me at 150 yards away he broke off into a trot into a big block of woods. And that's when I backed out.

I'm being told wait until morning.... any advice?

Ironically my wife drove by not far from where I was hunting and seen what I think is the same deer and took a picture.....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

Gut shot leave him lay go in morning and get him


----------



## BBD1984

Still not 100% convinced that my wife and I seen the same deer however it is pretty ironic that less than a hundred yards apart, and right around the same time frame....









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

BBD1984 said:


> Need some help friends.... stalked a shooter within 40yds at 3:45'ish while he was bedded down. After he stood up, I sent an arrow and hit him low, but midsection. He walked slow across a field and it looked like he had about 12" of "something" hanging below him. I'm guessing intestine. I found the arrow and after he noticed me at 150 yards away he broke off into a trot into a big block of woods. And that's when I backed out.
> 
> I'm being told wait until morning.... any advice?
> 
> Ironically my wife drove by not far from where I was hunting and seen what I think is the same deer and took a picture.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Wait until morning.. If he's dead now he will still be dead then. Its plenty cold.


----------



## BBD1984

RH1 said:


> Wait until morning.. If he's dead now he will still be dead then. Its plenty cold.


Thanks rh1.... First time gut shooting a deer. Is intestine hanging out a good sign of a fatal shot? I understand that it's a painful draw out death if fatal...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## vtbowhntr

Wait 7ntil mornong he should lay down and die over night but coupd still be alive in the morning. Did your wife see the guts hanging out of that buck. Also by about noon the buxzards will be your best friend. The buck I shot last week was a double lung/heart shot and the buzzards were there with in an hour of him being dead. Good luck and I hope for a sucessful recovery. If possible tracking dogs are amazing.


----------



## vtbowhntr

BBD1984 said:


> Thanks rh1.... First time gut shooting a deer. Is intestine hanging out a good sign of a fatal shot? I understand that it's a painful draw out death if fatal...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


If the guts are hit that deers fate has been sealed he will die from it. They just need time thats all it can take 3 hours or 12 plus hours. Like rh1 said, if hes dead now he will be dead in the morning. Pushing him will put the chances of recovery at slim to none.


----------



## slashbait

A friends neice and nephew shot these in Columbia station this weekend during youth hunt!


----------



## PABBD

Let him go over night. I can't believe he trotted


----------



## Hower08

Awesome slashbait!!! That deer your nephew shot is a studddd. He's spoiled now also big congrats to your niece. Reminds me of my first


----------



## lungpuncher1

Tim/OH said:


> Anyone else seeing anything?????
> 
> 
> Tim


5 does, then a little spike behind them then an unidentifiable stud walking directly away from me. Huge frame, huge body. 

Grunted at him and the little spike came back lol. All that between 730 and 800 That's all for me after an all day public land sit. 

I did see a 140" cross the rd chasing a doe on my drive out. Figures. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

BBD1984 said:


> Thanks rh1.... First time gut shooting a deer. Is intestine hanging out a good sign of a fatal shot? I understand that it's a painful draw out death if fatal...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I actually did this a few years ago. Laid him open.
Waited 6 hours and found the deer less than 75 yds from my last sight of him. Gut shot deer is a dead deer, no questions. Your patience and persistence is the most important part of the recovery. If I was able to help I would but work says otherwise. Go slow in the morning, use your eyes and don't forget to use your NOSE! 
I will be waiting for pictures..


----------



## Bkimbel42

BBD1984 said:


> Still not 100% convinced that my wife and I seen the same deer however it is pretty ironic that less than a hundred yards apart, and right around the same time frame....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Could just be me, buy the pic your wife took it looks like there's something hanging between his legs. Hard to tell but zoomed in looks kinda that way

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Bkimbel42 said:


> Could just be me, buy the pic your wife took it looks like there's something hanging between his legs. Hard to tell but zoomed in looks kinda that way
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I just looked at this again and noticed the same thing. Does this look like the buck you shot at?


----------



## hoytman09

BBD1984 said:


> Thanks rh1.... First time gut shooting a deer. Is intestine hanging out a good sign of a fatal shot? I understand that it's a painful draw out death if fatal...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I shot a big buck several years ago in the guts. Looked for days and never found him. Unbelievably I found him 15 month later shed hunting after the next season. He didn’t go but maybe 150 yards but died in the middle of a swamp. If tracking fails make sure you look in every water source in the area, they will run a fever and look to cool themselves 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

hoytman09 said:


> I shot a big buck several years ago in the guts. Looked for days and never found him. Unbelievably I found him 15 month later shed hunting after the next season. He didn’t go but maybe 150 yards but died in the middle of a swamp. If tracking fails make sure you look in every water source in the area, they will run a fever and look to cool themselves
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, forgot to mention that.. mine was 10yards from the water


----------



## The Phantom

Went out from 1400-1730. Didn't see a thing in Knox county

Hopefully heading to Licking county in the morning.

Back to work Wednesday.





Tim/OH said:


> Anyone else seeing anything?????
> 
> 
> Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Good luck BBD hope you find him bro


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

My rut vacation is officially over....


Tim


----------



## Bkimbel42

BBD1984 said:


> Thanks rh1.... First time gut shooting a deer. Is intestine hanging out a good sign of a fatal shot? I understand that it's a painful draw out death if fatal...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





RH1 said:


> I just looked at this again and noticed the same thing. Does this look like the buck you shot at?


If it is he's done for! Surprised he's still standing

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Bkimbel42 said:


> Could just be me, buy the pic your wife took it looks like there's something hanging between his legs. Hard to tell but zoomed in looks kinda that way
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


No this was before... but her and I just went through the times from when she took it and I shot him and I'm convinced their not the same deer.... pretty amazing both the one I shot and the one should took a picture of were about 150yds from where I was hunting... this is all so crazy I hardly can't get my mind around it all....

Guys I had to slip up on this buck while he was bedded down. I seen him with a doe out in a field then he walked into a fence row. I snuck up on him between corn field and fence row. I Sat there in agonizing pain due to being in a crouch position to be able to draw back for over 45 minutes. Watched him at 40yds as he laid there, up wind of him. Huge gust of wind was blowing my scent right to him... he only stood up because I kept blowing on my grunt call. 

I really hope to I find him. Got permission to check woods he went into. Called several guys with tracking dogs and they all said encouraging things about the shot. 
Found a guy in my area with a dog, not going to call him unless can't find him soon... all guys said he should be no more than 250 yds from where I last seen him.... hate to see any animal suffer though... walk through the shot the whole time I was there... just miss guage the distance. 










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkimbel42

BBD1984 said:


> No this was before... but her and I just went through the times from when she took it and I shot him and I'm convinced their not the same deer.... pretty amazing both the one I shot and the one should took a picture of were about 150yds from where I was hunting... this is all so crazy I hardly can't get my mind around it all....
> 
> Guys I had to slip up on this buck while he was bedded down. I seen him with a doe out in a field then he walked into a fence row. I snuck up on him between corn field and fence row. I Sat there in agonizing pain due to being in a crouch position to be able to draw back for over 45 minutes. Watched him at 40yds as he laid there, up wind of him. Huge gust of wind was blowing my scent right to him... he only stood up because I kept blowing on my grunt call.
> 
> I really hope to I find him. Got permission to check woods he went into. Called several guys with tracking dogs and they all said encouraging things about the shot.
> Found a guy in my area with a dog, not going to call him unless can't find him soon... all guys said he should be no more than 250 yds from where I last seen him.... hate to see any animal suffer though... walk through the shot the whole time I was there... just miss guage the distance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Happens to anyone who has hunted for any length of time. No amount of practice can account for the aspects that go into a real time shot on any animal! It's all inches! Keep your head up and follow your instincts from here on out. Stay calm and patient and you'll get your buck! Goodluck! Keep us posted! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## dduff1

I would take the dog back first thing tomorrow. If trial is fresh and not contaminated with human odor I would think dig will have better tracking conditions.


----------



## vtbowhntr

dduff1 said:


> I would take the dog back first thing tomorrow. If trial is fresh and not contaminated with human odor I would think dig will have better tracking conditions.


This is correct the dog will do better with no human contamination on the trail. They can do it either way but it is easier for the dog to start fresh.


----------



## vtbowhntr

If you have a guy with a dog and he is available I would have him there first thing. Everyone can and will make bad shots, we are humans and humans will have error. Anyone that says they have not done it has not shot many deer or is lying to themselves along with anyone else. I have killed alot of deer with my bow and have made some bad shots and lost a couple. Try to learn from it and gain experience from it. You did the right thing backing out, I hope you find him in the morning.


----------



## GTO63

Shot this guy on Veterans Day, not the biggest in the woods, but just had cervical spine surgery 5 weeks ago ,I was itching to get out, so I pulled the trigger on him.had to use a crossbow since I couldnt pull the bow back. More than Likely I will be sticking with the crossbow do to Arthritis and back problems. Was nice to get out in the woods. And thanks to my buddies for getting him out of the woods for me..lol


----------



## BBD1984

vtbowhntr said:


> This is correct the dog will do better with no human contamination on the trail. They can do it either way but it is easier for the dog to start fresh.


 Ok I'll take that in consideration. Just trying to save some money.... but would be more than willing to pay over the dough for a speedy recovery.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

GTO63 said:


> Shot this guy on Veterans Day, not the biggest in the woods, but just had cervical spine surgery 5 weeks ago ,I was itching to get out, so I pulled the trigger on him.had to use a crossbow since I couldnt pull the bow back. More than Likely I will be sticking with the crossbow do to Arthritis and back problems. Was nice to get out in the woods. And thanks to my buddies for getting him out of the woods for me..lol


Good work glad to see you can still enjoy the outdoors

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fmf979

GTO63 said:


> Shot this guy on Veterans Day, not the biggest in the woods, but just had cervical spine surgery 5 weeks ago ,I was itching to get out, so I pulled the trigger on him.had to use a crossbow since I couldnt pull the bow back. More than Likely I will be sticking with the crossbow do to Arthritis and back problems. Was nice to get out in the woods. And thanks to my buddies for getting him out of the woods for me..lol


Good job way to push thru and not let problems hold you back!


----------



## GTO63

BBD1984 said:


> Good work glad to see you can still enjoy the outdoors
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thank you, I appreciate it!


----------



## jimmyfunk60

Just saw the neighborhood 130-140 8 point locked on a doe going up my neighbors drive wonder how many days I have till he’s searching again not off work till Friday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AthensShooter36

GTO63 said:


> Shot this guy on Veterans Day, not the biggest in the woods, but just had cervical spine surgery 5 weeks ago ,I was itching to get out, so I pulled the trigger on him.had to use a crossbow since I couldnt pull the bow back. More than Likely I will be sticking with the crossbow do to Arthritis and back problems. Was nice to get out in the woods. And thanks to my buddies for getting him out of the woods for me..lol


Congratulations on the nice buck if he’s a trophy to you that’s all that matters.. great deer my man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vtbowhntr

jimmyfunk60 said:


> Just saw the neighborhood 130-140 8 point locked on a doe going up my neighbors drive wonder how many days I have till he’s searching again not off work till Friday
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Roughly 24 hours but he can get pushed off by a more dominant buck. He will not still be with her by Friday. Bucks do not lock down for days with a doe it is about 24-36 hours. This is a great week to kill a fully mature buck few does will be coming in and the ilder bucks will put more energy and time in cruising looking for that one or two last does then they did in early November.


----------



## Luvt00hunt

vtbowhntr said:


> BBD1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks rh1.... First time gut shooting a deer. Is intestine hanging out a good sign of a fatal shot? I understand that it's a painful draw out death if fatal...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> If the guts are hit that deers fate has been sealed he will die from it. They just need time thats all it can take 3 hours or 12 plus hours. Like rh1 said, if hes dead now he will be dead in the morning. Pushing him will put the chances of recovery at slim to none.
Click to expand...

If you hit him in the guts behind the liver 12 hours! They will clot with a gut shot quickly and can be little blood with intestine clogging the exit hole. What if coyotes push him? He will run! What if it rains? He will run if you push him! What about the meat? If you push him your meat will run and you will most likely never find him! WAIT! 12 hours minimum! Start with the woodlot where he went to and look for blood where you saw him enter...after 12 hours! If you think that your wife had picture of the same deer then you will need to check the direction you saw him run. But if you guys shot him it is probably not the same deer. Gut shot deer will go to nearest security cover and bed and stay put unless undisturbed and die. You may find a bed with blood and rumen in it. If he is not there then they generally get a last wind and crawl.. literally crawl the last 50 yards as they die. I have screwed up 3 if these situations ..all 15+ years ago and I will never go after a deer on a questionable shot before 12 hours ever again. I list all 3 of those deer and found 1 of them shed hunting. Good luck! We will all be rooting for you!


----------



## CarpCommander

BBD1984 said:


> Thanks rh1.... First time gut shooting a deer. Is intestine hanging out a good sign of a fatal shot? I understand that it's a painful draw out death if fatal...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



I know these guys have already told ya, but a gut shot is 150% FATAL. Usually the deer will run a very short distance, then slow down, back hunched up like they're hurting. Most of the time they'll make their way to a safe(ish) location and bed down. As long as you don't push em, they'll be close to that location the next day. They end up dying of septic shock, which unfortunately isn't a quick process. 

I give gut shot deer at least 12hrs. I've shot a few myself, and have helped follow up on a few others, and I can promise you if you get on em too early they'll run and won't stop. Realize a wounded deer can go pretty damn far in 8-12hrs. 

Take your bow along tomorrow just in case. Give it a short effort, and if you can't find him get the dog in there. Or if you have a drone, launch it. Drones are a life saver in standing korn. Work into the wind whenever possible, because there's a very good chance you'll smell him before you see him, and carry some good binos. 

I wasn't planning on hunting Logan county tomorrow, but I'm off all day and if you think you'll need help shoot me your number and I'll help look for him after my morning sit. Lemme know. 

Oh, and the buck your wife got a pic of is a solid buck! Hopefully that's yours...I'd be happy with that joker! Just seems kinda strange he was standing there like that long enough for her to snap a few pics. Even for the rut, that's odd behavior.


----------



## CarpCommander

Luvt00hunt said:


> If you hit him in the guts behind the liver 12 hours! They will clot with a gut shot quickly and can be little blood with intestine clogging the exit hole. What if coyotes push him? He will run! What if it rains? He will run if you push him! What about the meat? If you push him your meat will run and you will most likely never find him! WAIT! 12 hours minimum! Start with the woodlot where he went to and look for blood where you saw him enter...after 12 hours! If you think that your wife had picture of the same deer then you will need to check the direction you saw him run. But if you guys shot him it is probably not the same deer. Gut shot deer will go to nearest security cover and bed and stay put unless undisturbed and die. You may find a bed with blood and rumen in it. If he is not there then they generally get a last wind and crawl.. literally crawl the last 50 yards as they die. I have screwed up 3 if these situations ..all 15+ years ago and I will never go after a deer on a questionable shot before 12 hours ever again. I list all 3 of those deer and found 1 of them shed hunting. Good luck! We will all be rooting for you!


I was typing my reply as you were typing yours. Great advice from both of us who have obviously been there, done that.


----------



## BBD1984

Thanks fellas.... guy with dog is actually outfitter guide also... he wants me to wait 24 hours or close to it... bringing his dog then. I'll keep everyone posted... should enter the woods tomorrow around 1:30. Thanks again for all the advice and support 

Btw...the buck my wife took a pic of and the one I shot are very close but not the same... timeline doesn't make since when we look at time stamp on pictures.... the one I shot is very wide (19"-20") and high but not real thick.... his G-3's are short for some reason though... I'm guessing he's pushing 135".... stared at his rack for over 45min.... should have the score sheet filled out!!!

Hoping for the best... glad dog is coming... makes me have more of a warm fuzzy


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

BBD1984 said:


> Thanks fellas.... guy with dog is actually outfitter guide also... he wants me to wait 24 hours or close to it... bringing his dog then. I'll keep everyone posted... should enter the woods tomorrow around 1:30. Thanks again for all the advice and support
> 
> Btw...the buck my wife took a pic of and the one I shot are very close but not the same... timeline doesn't make since when we look at time stamp on pictures.... the one I shot is very wide (19"-20") and high but not real thick.... his G-3's are short for some reason though... I'm guessing he's pushing 135".... stared at his rack for over 45min.... should have the score sheet filled out!!!
> 
> Hoping for the best... glad dog is coming... makes me have more of a warm fuzzy
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 here is a pic I took of him when he was out in field with doe.. it's a bit fuzzy but you can see the head gear.. plus you can see the fence row on the left where I stalked him . .. never dreamed I'd ever get a shot at him.... almost 2 hours after I took pic!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Luvt00hunt

BBD1984 said:


> BBD1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks fellas.... guy with dog is actually outfitter guide also... he wants me to wait 24 hours or close to it... bringing his dog then. I'll keep everyone posted... should enter the woods tomorrow around 1:30. Thanks again for all the advice and support
> 
> Btw...the buck my wife took a pic of and the one I shot are very close but not the same... timeline doesn't make since when we look at time stamp on pictures.... the one I shot is very wide (19"-20") and high but not real thick.... his G-3's are short for some reason though... I'm guessing he's pushing 135".... stared at his rack for over 45min.... should have the score sheet filled out!!!
> 
> Hoping for the best... glad dog is coming... makes me have more of a warm fuzzy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> here is a pic I took of him when he was out in field with doe.. it's a bit fuzzy but you can see the head gear.. plus you can see the fence row on the left where I stalked him . .. never dreamed I'd ever get a shot at him.... almost 2 hours after I took pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Good luck stick and string brother! We'll be on pins and needles waiting to hear!


----------



## 6x5BC

Wait 24 hrs !!! Yes, he may have died in 10-12 hrs after the shot but from my experience it will often take longer. Wait 24 hrs and take your weapon, you may still need to finish him. The deer will die for sure. However, there's no guarantee you will find him especially if coyotes bump him. But, you must now play the hand you're dealt and the best strategy is to wait. If you wait and IF nothing bumps him, you most likely will find him within 300 yds of the shot, maybe near water, maybe not. I hope you find him. Good luck.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

6x5BC said:


> Wait 24 hrs !!! Yes, he may have died in 10-12 hrs after the shot but from my experience it will often take longer. Wait 24 hrs and take your weapon, you may still need to finish him. The deer will die for sure. However, there's no guarantee you will find him especially if coyotes bump him. But, you must now play the hand you're dealt and the best strategy is to wait. If you wait and IF nothing bumps him, you most likely will find him within 300 yds of the shot, maybe near water, maybe not. I hope you find him. Good luck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 that's the plan. Leaving work at noon today, hopefully start tracking with dog by 1:30..... keeping my fingers crossed. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

In the stand now &#55358;&#56606;


----------



## bmwlife1976

lutzweiser said:


> In the stand now &#55358;&#56606;


Good luck buddy. Looks like then some will be gradually gaining on us all day so hopefully they will be moving good for y'all this morning.b

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## 10RINGR

BBD1984 said:


> that's the plan. Leaving work at noon today, hopefully start tracking with dog by 1:30..... keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Your doing the right thing. I think you will find that deer. Tracked one 2 yr ago for a buddy. Same type of thing with gut hanging out. He backed out we went in the next day and found him. Went 300 yds bedded by a creek. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarpCommander

Gorgeous morning today! Best thing about it is the high winds 

Love me some windy days, no lie. I always seem to see my best bucks on days like this. Most of the deer on my wall fell on windy days as well. Already had a 115" 8pt stroll through...hopefully more will do the same.


----------



## lutzweiser

8:15 I had 2 dudes walk right under my stand. When they saw me they stopped and whispered to them selves and then asked if I had permission to be there. So a little irritated I said yeah I do, for the last 6 years, you want to see my written permission slip. Then they mumbled something and kept walking. So I spent the last 30 min removing all my cameras and now I’m taking down my 2nd tree stand. Going to leave the stand up directly in front of my house.


----------



## Tim/OH

My first day back at work ughhhhh



Tim


----------



## hdrking2003

lutzweiser said:


> 8:15 I had 2 dudes walk right under my stand. When they saw me they stopped and whispered to them selves and then asked if I had permission to be there. So a little irritated I said yeah I do, for the last 6 years, you want to see my written permission slip. Then they mumbled something and kept walking. So I spent the last 30 min removing all my cameras and now I’m taking down my 2nd tree stand. Going to leave the stand up directly in front of my house.


Dude, I️ feel for ya. Have had that happen a few times over the past handful of years unfortunately, and it’s never fun to deal with. As I’m sure you read earlier, I️ had trespassers come from the neighboring property to about 50 yards in front of one of my best stands, on the day that I️ saw the most buck activity of the year so far. People just don’t give a chit how hard another person works to get it done each fall. Like you were bothering them! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

http://www.peakofohio.com/mobile/news/details.cfm?clientid=5&id=255603#.WhQ0kp9OnqA

Youth season kill #'s

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

So I give an update to the land owner who's property my buck ran over to.... he's changing his tone now.... here's his txt after I told him I'm going to start tracking later in the afternoon and not at first light, like I originally told him....

"I am going to be with you because this is last year I am letting you cross fence get deer this make 3 years in row we had this probabem."

Talk about taking the fun out of hunting....

His follow up txt was that he's planning on leasing the property and HE won't even be going in there....

Can't say I'm looking forward to this tracking job.... going to be mighty awkward... try to do things by the book and the guy still treats you like trash!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwlife1976

*******s make the [emoji289] go round . there's one across every fence. I feel for ya buddy

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## PABBD

BBD1984 said:


> So I give an update to the land owner who's property my buck ran over to.... he's changing his tone now.... here's his txt after I told him I'm going to start tracking later in the afternoon and not at first light, like I originally told him....
> 
> "I am going to be with you because this is last year I am letting you cross fence get deer this make 3 years in row we had this probabem."
> 
> Talk about taking the fun out of hunting....
> 
> His follow up txt was that he's planning on leasing the property and HE won't even be going in there....
> 
> Can't say I'm looking forward to this tracking job.... going to be mighty awkward... try to do things by the book and the guy still treats you like trash!
> 
> Sent from my SM
> 
> Are you going to lease from him or did he already have someone in mind. Good luck


----------



## glassguy2511

Tell your neighbor (after you recover your deer) that deer cant read and dont really pay regards to fences and no trespassing signs after you shoot them.

That guy sounds like a total D bag.


----------



## BBD1984

PABBD said:


> BBD1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I give an update to the land owner who's property my buck ran over to.... he's changing his tone now.... here's his txt after I told him I'm going to start tracking later in the afternoon and not at first light, like I originally told him....
> 
> "I am going to be with you because this is last year I am letting you cross fence get deer this make 3 years in row we had this probabem."
> 
> Talk about taking the fun out of hunting....
> 
> His follow up txt was that he's planning on leasing the property and HE won't even be going in there....
> 
> Can't say I'm looking forward to this tracking job.... going to be mighty awkward... try to do things by the book and the guy still treats you like trash!
> 
> Sent from my SM
> 
> Are you going to lease from him or did he already have someone in mind. Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> No he's not leasing it to me... wish I would have known he had it up for lease... I'm going to talk to him... he's really been hard to please since he's own the property....
> 
> I called the ODNR officer in my area to see his opinion, left a message.... really takes the joy out of the experience in what should be an enjoyable time....
> 
> He hunts also, sent me a picture of his deer this yr.... maybe just jealous... no clue his problem....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> PABBD said:
> 
> 
> 
> No he's not leasing it to me... wish I would have known he had it up for lease... I'm going to talk to him... he's really been hard to please since he's own the property....
> 
> I called the ODNR officer in my area to see his opinion, left a message.... really takes the joy out of the experience in what should be an enjoyable time....
> 
> He hunts also, sent me a picture of his deer this yr.... maybe just jealous... no clue his problem....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the landowner is just annoyed with the "guy that hunts next door". Maybe he feels inconvenienced that you need to track through his land to recover your deer every year. He might have other people that has done the same thing in recent years, and maybe he has had all that he wants to tolerate. It is his land, and his right after all. I already know that I will be the "bad guy" for voicing my opinion on this, so feel free to flame away. I am also not claiming to be a perfect hunter, who makes a perfect shot every time, and never has to track onto a neighboring property. If I said that, I would be a liar.....which I am not. I do what I can to eliminate that situation, but sometimes it is unavoidable. I get that. What I am saying, is I am a person who sees his father go through this multiple times EVERY year with his land, and I can definitely understand the frustrations of the landowner. It's almost like they feel like they have to hold your hand through the whole process, which I know is not the case, but it is what goes through the landowners mind. Other landowners, just get tired of people on their property plain and simple, regardless of the reason. It is an inconvenience to them, period. Sometimes people get so involved with their own agenda, that they don't consider who they inconvenience along the way. So please don't make this a case of the "victim" bow hunter vs the big bad landowner. There is ALWAYS more to the story. Now, it may not sound like it, but I'm pulling for you 100% BBD, and I hope we all get to enjoy the hero pics with you. I also hope you find the buck right inside the wood line, and it makes you smile ear to ear for the whole next year. No hard feelings or ill will to you whatsoever, and that's the truth! I only ask that you take the blinders off to realize that your actions do affect others in situations like this, and eventually certain folks will have all they can handle. Just look at both sides first, and remember.....It's their land so they don't need a reason to tell you "NO", they just can. I hope it all works out for you in the end.
Click to expand...


----------



## BBD1984

hdrking2003 said:


> BBD1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the landowner is just annoyed with the "guy that hunts next door". Maybe he feels inconvenienced that you need to track through his land to recover your deer every year. He might have other people that has done the same thing in recent years, and maybe he has had all that he wants to tolerate. It is his land, and his right after all. I already know that I will be the "bad guy" for voicing my opinion on this, so feel free to flame away. I am also not claiming to be a perfect hunter, who makes a perfect shot every time, and never has to track onto a neighboring property. If I said that, I would be a liar.....which I am not. I do what I can to eliminate that situation, but sometimes it is unavoidable. I get that. What I am saying, is I am a person who sees his father go through this multiple times EVERY year with his land, and I can definitely understand the frustrations of the landowner. It's almost like they feel like they have to hold your hand through the whole process, which I know is not the case, but it is what goes through the landowners mind. Other landowners, just get tired of people on their property plain and simple, regardless of the reason. It is an inconvenience to them, period. Sometimes people get so involved with their own agenda, that they don't consider who they inconvenience along the way. So please don't make this a case of the "victim" bow hunter vs the big bad landowner. There is ALWAYS more to the story. Now, it may not sound like it, but I'm pulling for you 100% BBD, and I hope we all get to enjoy the hero pics with you. I also hope you find the buck right inside the wood line, and it makes you smile ear to ear for the whole next year. No hard feelings or ill will to you whatsoever, and that's the truth! I only ask that you take the blinders off to realize that your actions do affect others in situations like this, and eventually certain folks will have all they can handle. Just look at both sides first, and remember.....It's their land so they don't need a reason to tell you "NO", they just can. I hope it all works out for you in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't agree with you more. I one day hope to be a large landowner and have considered this whole scenario from the other point of view.... However one time a year I just think that's not being too unreasonable. I understand that it's inconvenient and I try my best to avoid this scenario for honestly I don't like bothering this guy for obvious reasons. But it doesn't seem very sportsmanlike to me especially coming from another Hunter as he is. What if he shoots a deer next year and it runs onto the property that I have permission to hunt on.... Should it just rot then? Because it's an inconvenience.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## glassguy2511

Maybe try to make the situation an enjoyable one. Be nice to him and thank him for letting you track your deer because you definitely dont want an animal of any kind going to waste.

Let him know that the favor is returnable ANY time if he shoots one and it runs to your place. 

2 brothers that own 140 acres that connects to the back of my hunting land. The one doesnt hunt and seems like a great guy. The other hunts and seems like a goofball that would shoot someone if he saw them walking around back there. Just a weird individual.

When I bought the land 8 years ago I ran into him back on the property line during gun season. Ironically we were both carrying guns but neither of us were really hunting, just seeing if anyone had crossed over on us during gun season. He was really paranoid at first when I met up with him. Once I told him that I am a bowhunter and I dont shoot small bucks, he started warming up to me (he is primarily a bowhunter too). We chatted for 20 minutes or so and before I left, I told him that if he stuck or shot one and it came onto me, by all means go get your trophy. He told me that I could do the same. We shared each other's cell phone numbers and went on our ways. 

I run in to him entering and exiting his land on occasion and always stop to say hi. 2 yrs ago I was showing him trail cam pics of a few bucks I had on my phone and one was a toad with a 7" droptine, a deer that I know went 160" plus. 

He ended up killing that buck in gun season later on in the year and was nice enough to call me so I could come look at it. I gross scored it at 182" as a mainframe 10 with 3 good kickers and the drop.

Sometimes just being nice works out. By no means should you be a pushover, but always try being nice. Maybe you and your neighbor will end up having a good time tracking this deer and he will see that you are a good guy trying to do the right thing.

Keep us posted.


----------



## madman350

BBD1984 said:


> http://www.peakofohio.com/mobile/news/details.cfm?clientid=5&id=255603#.WhQ0kp9OnqA
> 
> Youth season kill #'s
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Big congrats to the kids.


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> hdrking2003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't agree with you more. I one day hope to be a large landowner and have considered this whole scenario from the other point of view.... However one time a year I just think that's not being too unreasonable. I understand that it's inconvenient and I try my best to avoid this scenario for honestly I don't like bothering this guy for obvious reasons. But it doesn't seem very sportsmanlike to me especially coming from another Hunter as he is. What if he shoots a deer next year and it runs onto the property that I have permission to hunt on.... Should it just rot then? Because it's an inconvenience.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but that's something he will have to take up with the guy that actually owns the land that you hunt on. Who knows, they might have a gentleman's agreement, from one landowner to another, but that agreement is not extended to the guy that has permission to hunt at the neighbors. Also, it may just be once a year from you......but what if there are others that do this, or have done this in the past, to the same landowner, and he has decided enough is enough. You never know man. We just have to remember that these are not OUR properties, and at the end of the day, the landowner can do whatever he/she pleases.....even if we don't like it. Their right as the landowner. Doesn't make him an overall god awful person either, it just means he's had all that he can tolerate. I get it. I see the same expression on my dad's face every year when he talks about "the latest track job through his land". Hell, one of the farms that I am fortunate enough to hunt tries to get crop damage permits every year to eliminate the entire deer population in that area because the farm is actually considered a "tree farm", and those pesky deer keep damaging the trees. Truthfully, it is NO tree farm(They have planted many trees, but far from a "tree farm"), and the deer are not causing that much damage, but I have no argument in the matter......because my name is not on the deed. Just have to grin, bare it, and be thankful that we are able to put a stand on their land. Good on your for thinking of it from both sides though, and hopefully we can all wind up with that big tract of our own land to hunt someday. My dream as well.
Click to expand...


----------



## hdrking2003

glassguy2511 said:


> Maybe try to make the situation an enjoyable one. Be nice to him and thank him for letting you track your deer because you definitely dont want an animal of any kind going to waste.
> 
> Let him know that the favor is returnable ANY time if he shoots one and it runs to your place.
> 
> 2 brothers that own 140 acres that connects to the back of my hunting land. The one doesnt hunt and seems like a great guy. The other hunts and seems like a goofball that would shoot someone if he saw them walking around back there. Just a weird individual.
> 
> When I bought the land 8 years ago I ran into him back on the property line during gun season. Ironically we were both carrying guns but neither of us were really hunting, just seeing if anyone had crossed over on us during gun season. He was really paranoid at first when I met up with him. Once I told him that I am a bowhunter and I dont shoot small bucks, he started warming up to me (he is primarily a bowhunter too). We chatted for 20 minutes or so and before I left, I told him that if he stuck or shot one and it came onto me, by all means go get your trophy. He told me that I could do the same. We shared each other's cell phone numbers and went on our ways.
> 
> I run in to him entering and exiting his land on occasion and always stop to say hi. 2 yrs ago I was showing him trail cam pics of a few bucks I had on my phone and one was a toad with a 7" droptine, a deer that I know went 160" plus.
> 
> He ended up killing that buck in gun season later on in the year and was nice enough to call me so I could come look at it. I gross scored it at 182" as a mainframe 10 with 3 good kickers and the drop.
> 
> Sometimes just being nice works out. By no means should you be a pushover, but always try being nice. Maybe you and your neighbor will end up having a good time tracking this deer and he will see that you are a good guy trying to do the right thing.
> 
> Keep us posted.


Great post! Sorry about the droppy buck, but this is the most beneficial way to handle things.....for all parties involved. IMHO.


----------



## Bywayofthearrow

BBD1984 said:


> what is that picture? A life size decoy....?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


The buck I shot.. Prop them up after you shoot them and they stay put once they stiffen up.


----------



## BBD1984

At road by woods waiting on dog and land owner. Hope all ends well.....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CarpCommander

I'm pretty humbled by this mornings sit guys. I didn't put any bone on the ground, but I couldn't be more proud of the deer I shot. 

I'll try and post some pics later, but somehow I managed to put the slam-dunk money shot on a tank of a bogey I named 'Peggy'. I believe she's at LEAST 6.5-7.5yrs old, but likely older. I've only laid eyes on her 3x in over 12yrs on this farm, and I'd be surprised if I had more than 5-6 pics of her from cams. To say this ole girl is a ghost is a monumental understatement. The other 2 encounters I had with her left me in awe-she picked me out both times from a pretty good distance, despite being in well established and supremely camo'd blinds. It blew my mind how she somehow 'knew' I was in there. 

She's an absolute tank of a deer, with an unmistakable, baseball sized knot on her left front knee joint. This deformation has caused her to leave a very unique track, which I've seen for quite a few years now.

I usually don't make mention of does, but this one is kinda special. Almost sad to end the chase, but I also feel such a sense of accomplishment at the same time. I'll try and post a few pics of her tonight.


----------



## hdrking2003

CarpCommander said:


> I'm pretty humbled by this mornings sit guys. I didn't put any bone on the ground, but I couldn't be more proud of the deer I shot.
> 
> I'll try and post some pics later, but somehow I managed to put the slam-dunk money shot on a tank of a bogey I named 'Peggy'. I believe she's at LEAST 6.5-7.5yrs old, but likely older. I've only laid eyes on her 3x in over 12yrs on this farm, and I'd be surprised if I had more than 5-6 pics of her from cams. To say this ole girl is a ghost is a monumental understatement. The other 2 encounters I had with her left me in awe-she picked me out both times from a pretty good distance, despite being in well established and supremely camo'd blinds. It blew my mind how she somehow 'knew' I was in there.
> 
> She's an absolute tank of a deer, with an unmistakable, baseball sized knot on her left front knee joint. This deformation has caused her to leave a very unique track, which I've seen for quite a few years now.
> 
> I usually don't make mention of does, but this one is kinda special. Almost sad to end the chase, but I also feel such a sense of accomplishment at the same time. I'll try and post a few pics of her tonight.


Nice job Carp, looking forward to the pics! Love me a big fatty, and I’m always a sucker for thick hams![emoji16][emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

So my daughters friend is over and I’m washing my hunting gear. She askes if I hunt. I say well yes I do, do you? Her reply was no but dad owns 135 acres of woods, would you like to hunt there? Ummmmm yes please. I asked her what was near the woods. Her reply was oh it used to be a huge land fill along time ago but now the just plant corn and some other stuff on it. So I’m assuming beans.


----------



## lutzweiser

300 acres all to myself is like Christmas come early


----------



## PABBD

I hope that works out for you. Get over there ASAP!!!!


lutzweiser said:


> So my daughters friend is over and I’m washing my hunting gear. She askes if I hunt. I say well yes I do, do you? Her reply was no but dad owns 135 acres of woods, would you like to hunt there? Ummmmm yes please. I asked her what was near the woods. Her reply was oh it used to be a huge land fill along time ago but now the just plant corn and some other stuff on it. So I’m assuming beans.


----------



## hdrking2003

PABBD said:


> I hope that works out for you. Get over there ASAP!!!!


This!! And if you think that is too much property for one man to handle.....I'll pm you my phone # immediately!! :cheers:


----------



## lutzweiser

Headed over tomorrow to hang a few cameras and check it out


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

lutzweiser said:


> Headed over tomorrow to hang a few cameras and check it out


Omg I bet there was angel music when all this went down.... hallelujah!! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glassguy2511

BBD1984 said:


> At road by woods waiting on dog and land owner. Hope all ends well.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Good luck!


----------



## hdrking2003

HOYT_MUZZY58 said:


> Omg I bet there was angel music when all this went down.... hallelujah!! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And there will be a single ray of sunshine coming down to the exact tree where you should put your stand. Lol


----------



## skippyturtle

Hey fellas I am back. Somehow managed to get logged out. Forgot my password and the password to the email attatched to my account. Had to jump through some hoops but got it cleared up and back on. 

Huge congrats to all who have taken deer!


----------



## BBD1984

To give everyone an update. Had a breakaway from tracking to swap cars with the wife. But the last point we stopped he had bedded down four times in a 40-yard stretch.... Guy that I was with who is a guide for an Outfitter says he can't believe we haven't found him yet. I'm going in now to look for body and comb Wood's. Tracking dog was young and the wind was throwing him off the trail. 

He's went about six hundred yards from where I shot it.


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## corybrown50

BBD1984 said:


> To give everyone an update. Had a breakaway from tracking to swap cars with the wife. But the last point we stopped he had bedded down four times in a 40-yard stretch.... Guy that I was with who is a guide for an Outfitter says he can't believe we haven't found him yet. I'm going in now to look for body and comb Wood's. Tracking dog was young and the wind was throwing him off the trail.
> 
> He's went about six hundred yards from where I shot it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


OK, now I'm on pins and needles too.....I had a bad experience with a "guy that had permission to hunt adjacent property" a couple years back. Real fiasco. Never got that one as the real land owner was unreachable. I learned that year not to get down for at least an hour and never to push a deer. 

Also, MEGA CONGRATS ON THE NANNY MONSTER!!!

Can't eat the antlers anyway!


----------



## corybrown50

Went out today thinking of hunting field edge since the corn has FINALLY been cut. I feel sorry for the farmer that he had to wait this long. When I checked the camera, not a single pic of anything over the last month. I can't get a read on this new place at all.


----------



## vtbowhntr

BBD1984 said:


> To give everyone an update. Had a breakaway from tracking to swap cars with the wife. But the last point we stopped he had bedded down four times in a 40-yard stretch.... Guy that I was with who is a guide for an Outfitter says he can't believe we haven't found him yet. I'm going in now to look for body and comb Wood's. Tracking dog was young and the wind was throwing him off the trail.
> 
> He's went about six hundred yards from where I shot it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That means its usually getting to the end when they keep bedding after moving short distances. They become very uncomfortable, it sounds crappy but it is what it is. I would imagine he wont be far from the place you left off with the dog. Good luck and dont give up he is dead. Also like I mentioned buzzards are your best friend right now. I am not sure what its like in your area of Ohio but the area I hunt if a deer is dead its only a matter of hours before the buzzards let you know where your deer is.


----------



## Tim/OH

CarpCommander said:


> I'm pretty humbled by this mornings sit guys. I didn't put any bone on the ground, but I couldn't be more proud of the deer I shot.
> 
> I'll try and post some pics later, but somehow I managed to put the slam-dunk money shot on a tank of a bogey I named 'Peggy'. I believe she's at LEAST 6.5-7.5yrs old, but likely older. I've only laid eyes on her 3x in over 12yrs on this farm, and I'd be surprised if I had more than 5-6 pics of her from cams. To say this ole girl is a ghost is a monumental understatement. The other 2 encounters I had with her left me in awe-she picked me out both times from a pretty good distance, despite being in well established and supremely camo'd blinds. It blew my mind how she somehow 'knew' I was in there.
> 
> She's an absolute tank of a deer, with an unmistakable, baseball sized knot on her left front knee joint. This deformation has caused her to leave a very unique track, which I've seen for quite a few years now.
> 
> I usually don't make mention of does, but this one is kinda special. Almost sad to end the chase, but I also feel such a sense of accomplishment at the same time. I'll try and post a few pics of her tonight.


 You have history with this doe, can’t wait to see pics carp 

Congrats, 
Tim


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> You have history with this doe, can’t wait to see pics carp
> 
> Congrats,
> Tim


And it never even grunted at him Tim! Lmao!!!


----------



## Tim/OH

BBD1984 said:


> To give everyone an update. Had a breakaway from tracking to swap cars with the wife. But the last point we stopped he had bedded down four times in a 40-yard stretch.... Guy that I was with who is a guide for an Outfitter says he can't believe we haven't found him yet. I'm going in now to look for body and comb Wood's. Tracking dog was young and the wind was throwing him off the trail.
> 
> He's went about six hundred yards from where I shot it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 Hope you find him bro we are all pulling for you


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> And it never even grunted at him Tim! Lmao!!!


 Clint I just busted out laughing so loud just now lmaoooo


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

So I was kind of bummed out this morning walking into work because I wanted to be still hunting instead of working, but that instantly changed once all my nurses welcome me back with big hugs lol


Tim


----------



## corybrown50

Anyone else refreshing every 30 seconds for the report of finding BBD?


----------



## rocken rod

Well 3 buck and a doe all in the last hour. Funny thing first 2 buck came under me and ate of the same corn cob and then so did the doe. Sitting over probably a 30 acre field to. That doe was chubby and I'm hungry she can consider herself lucky!!


----------



## Schneeder

Hunting over a bean field tonight. Farmer decided the tonight was the night to farm them. I’ll wait it out but not a lot of hope now. Lol


----------



## Liveblue23

Well last night was my first night back after having a pretty rough rutcation. Although while patrolling I did see two different bucks that had does. One was a huge 8 point with a 7 or 8 inch drop... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

corybrown50 said:


> Anyone else refreshing every 30 seconds for the report of finding BBD?


Sorry to keep you waiting dude..... Went to the last bed search around still looking for body. Losing hope :-(

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> So I was kind of bummed out this morning walking into work because I wanted to be still hunting instead of working, but that instantly changed once all my nurses welcome me back with big hugs lol
> 
> 
> Tim


Now that's what I'm talkin about! I get nurse hugs everyday(wifes a nurse), but ain't nothing wrong with a little nurse huggin on the side. Lol.


----------



## Hower08

BBD1984 said:


> Sorry to keep you waiting dude..... Went to the last bed search around still looking for body. Losing hope :-(
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


If that deer bedded down 4 times in 40 yards he is dead. You've probably walked by him twice already


----------



## Schneeder

Well that was a waste of a drive and hunt. Plus this spot will no longer be a honey hole late season like I was hoping. :sad:


----------



## GTO63

Still parking cars at the hospital Tim?


----------



## BBD1984

Well I gave it my best effort. Crawling through some of those thickest garbage in these woods with my cell phone light I'm waving the white flag. This is a tough one to swallow.

There is either 4 or 5 beds and the last 2 were 20 to 30 yards apart they kept getting closer which is a good sign. But the last bed was in a Hardwoods..... No sign of deer. And I put on the miles.









Landowner was nice enough to give a helping hand and he was very supportive in the recovery efforts.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## vtbowhntr

BBD1984 said:


> Well I gave it my best effort. Crawling through some of those thickest garbage in these woods with my cell phone light I'm waving the white flag. This is a tough one to swallow.
> 
> There is either 4 or 5 beds and the last 2 were 20 to 30 yards apart they kept getting closer which is a good sign. But the last bed was in a Hardwoods..... No sign of deer. And I put on the miles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Landowner was nice enough to give a helping hand and he was very supportive in the recovery efforts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I wouldnt give up yet if the landowner will let you continue to look. That deer is dead just have to find him, it took me 3 days once but I found a buck I hit that I knew was dead. I still tagged the deer and reported it. It is tough to swallow especially when you know the deer is dead with out a doubt.


----------



## Luvt00hunt

BBD1984 said:


> Well I gave it my best effort. Crawling through some of those thickest garbage in these woods with my cell phone light I'm waving the white flag. This is a tough one to swallow.
> 
> There is either 4 or 5 beds and the last 2 were 20 to 30 yards apart they kept getting closer which is a good sign. But the last bed was in a Hardwoods..... No sign of deer. And I put on the miles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Landowner was nice enough to give a helping hand and he was very supportive in the recovery efforts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Was there "wet" sign in any of the beds? ...and where is the nearest water source from last bed?...


----------



## vtbowhntr

The bucknmay have back tracked to the security of cover and crawl into a hole so to speak. Grid searcjing is the best best marked with TP every 20ft.


----------



## Tim/OH

GTO63 said:


> Still parking cars at the hospital Tim?


 No sir I’m actually in the hospital now lol...about 3 yrs now Steve 

Congratulations on your buck too bro


Tim


----------



## GTO63

Tim/OH said:


> No sir I’m actually in the hospital now lol...about 3 yrs now Steve
> 
> Congratulations on your buck too bro
> 
> 
> Tim


Oh ok thats awesome! Thanks bud I appreciate it,


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> Well I gave it my best effort. Crawling through some of those thickest garbage in these woods with my cell phone light I'm waving the white flag. This is a tough one to swallow.
> 
> There is either 4 or 5 beds and the last 2 were 20 to 30 yards apart they kept getting closer which is a good sign. But the last bed was in a Hardwoods..... No sign of deer. And I put on the miles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Landowner was nice enough to give a helping hand and he was very supportive in the recovery efforts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Well, sucks about today, but there’s always tomorrow. You owe it to yourself and the deer to give it all you’ve got. vtbow is right, take a roll of tp and mark every sign you see, and head towards nearest water source. Also look for buzzards, and be prepared to knock on other doors to gain access if the buck survived long enough to cross another property line. One afternoon search is not long enough, especially if you truly saw what you think you saw hanging out of that buck. Time to put your season on hold for a little while, until you’ve exhausted every avenue. I️ have also went on a multi day search for a buck once, and when I️ found his yote ravaged body......I️ still put my tag on him. Turns out he circled back around and we found him about 50 yards from the last place we found blood two days prior......and he ended up on the creek bank.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

GTO63 said:


> Oh ok thats awesome! Thanks bud I appreciate it,


 Thanks man and your welcome 


Tim


----------



## RH1

Hower08 said:


> If that deer bedded down 4 times in 40 yards he is dead. You've probably walked by him twice already


Yes.. do not give up


----------



## Tim/OH

vtbowhntr said:


> I wouldnt give up yet if the landowner will let you continue to look. That deer is dead just have to find him, it took me 3 days once but I found a buck I hit that I knew was dead. I still tagged the deer and reported it. It is tough to swallow especially when you know the deer is dead with out a doubt.


 Yeah I agree, keep at it don’t give up bro


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Now that's what I'm talkin about! I get nurse hugs everyday(wifes a nurse), but ain't nothing wrong with a little nurse huggin on the side. Lol.


 Haha....but yeah I was loving all the welcome back hugs lol


Tim


----------



## The Phantom

Which hospital?
My daughter is a nurse at Children's. (But she was off today)!




Tim/OH said:


> No sir I’m actually in the hospital now lol...about 3 yrs now Steve
> 
> Congratulations on your buck too bro
> 
> 
> Tim


----------



## The Phantom

*Licking county*

0700: climb in stand (a little late).
0715: Four point walks through about 10 yards away.
0730: Another four point comes through less than 20 yards away.
0830: Saw the first shooter buck of the season, eight pointer in the 130's, 80 yards away.

1730: Climb down after not seeing anything else the rest of the day.

It's a wonder I didn't get sea sick out there today!

Working tomorrow. Taking vacation Thursday. Will prob hunt Knox county in the morning.
Maybe make sure the Mossberg and CVA are ready for next week.


----------



## Tim/OH

The Phantom said:


> Which hospital?
> My daughter is a nurse at Children's. (But she was off today)!


 Same hospital sir


Tim


----------



## hdrking2003

The Phantom said:


> 0700: climb in stand (a little late).
> 0715: Four point walks through about 10 yards away.
> 0730: Another four point comes through less than 20 yards away.
> 0830: Saw the first shooter buck of the season, eight pointer in the 130's, 80 yards away.
> 
> 1730: Climb down after not seeing anything else the rest of the day.
> 
> It's a wonder I didn't get sea sick out there today!
> 
> Working tomorrow. Taking vacation Thursday. Will prob hunt Knox county in the morning.
> Maybe make sure the Mossberg and CVA are ready for next week.


Mossberg and CVA huh? Must be a Knox county thing. Lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

I’m going to try and make it out tomorrow after work...hate to get in there late but it will probably be around 430 before I can get there.

Have to work Thursday but will be in the tree by 330

Hunting all weekend and it will definitely be buck and doe patrol, whoever comes by first


Tim


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> I’m going to try and make it out tomorrow after work...hate to get in there late but it will probably be around 430 before I can get there.
> 
> Have to work Thursday but will be in the tree by 330
> 
> Hunting all weekend and it will definitely be buck and doe patrol, whoever comes by first
> 
> 
> Tim


Good luck to ya Tim. Gonna take half a day myself tomorrow afternoon and sit in the woods of southern Richland. Tomorrow marks 2 years since I️ lost my mom, and the woods is where I️ want to be, not work. Then gonna hunt a few hours thanksgiving morning at my dads farm in SE Knox county. Not sure where I’ll be this weekend, but I’ll be out somewhere. Was hoping to git r done before Saturday so I️ could watch our boys beat on TTUN. We shall see!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Here is the approx. Path of the deer and the beds location (orange circle) and pictures of the last 2 beds.... blood was dry in all the beds and there there was a decent blood trail connecting all beds... blood was dark. Couldn't find any more blood after the last bed and we were just starting to enter into a hardwoods... so to see him should have been very easy.... he traveled approx 600 yds and didn't start bedding down until after about 500 yds....i would love to look for him more, especially since I've had 2 expert trackers tell me they can't believe I've not found... and that this is a VERY unique case. But the land owner said no more entrance due to an out of state group coming up for gun week.....

Kind of at a loss, very down.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## corybrown50

BBD1984 said:


> Here is the approx. Path of the deer and the beds location (orange circle) and pictures of the last 2 beds.... blood was dry in all the beds and there there was a decent blood trail connecting all beds... blood was dark. Couldn't find any more blood after the last bed and we were just starting to enter into a hardwoods... so to see him should have been very easy.... he traveled approx 600 yds and didn't start bedding down until after about 500 yds....i would love to look for him more, especially since I've had 2 expert trackers tell me they can't believe I've not found... and that this is a VERY unique case. But the land owner said no more entrance due to an out of state group coming up for gun week.....
> 
> Kind of at a loss, very down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Man....sorry dude. Guess it's time for a blind by the road your wife was on

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

hdrking2003 said:


> And there will be a single ray of sunshine coming down to the exact tree where you should put your stand. Lol


Lmao god will have monkey vine staircase to a white oak persimmon hybrid tree with the perfect amount of leaves threw winter for the ultimate hang on set


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

Big boys back on camera cruising hard new rubs everywhere on my farm Monroe County










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkimbel42

...
Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkimbel42

BBD1984 said:


> Here is the approx. Path of the deer and the beds location (orange circle) and pictures of the last 2 beds.... blood was dry in all the beds and there there was a decent blood trail connecting all beds... blood was dark. Couldn't find any more blood after the last bed and we were just starting to enter into a hardwoods... so to see him should have been very easy.... he traveled approx 600 yds and didn't start bedding down until after about 500 yds....i would love to look for him more, especially since I've had 2 expert trackers tell me they can't believe I've not found... and that this is a VERY unique case. But the land owner said no more entrance due to an out of state group coming up for gun week.....
> 
> Kind of at a loss, very down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sorry to here this! I guess just hope that somehow someway something turns up. A few years back my older brother had a very similar situation to this. Long story short the guy who hunts the neighbors property sees my brother at one of the highschool sporting events, knowing about the situation, he tells my brother he found a dead buck 400 yards from the property line buried in a thicket, turns out it was the one my brother lost. The guy cleaned the skull pretty well and brought it over. Said he'd only done what he would want us to do if the tables were flipped. It was very unexpected but you never know what can happen! I sure hope your able to get some closure on this buck! Sure sounds like you worked hard for it.


Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

I saw quite a few new rubs in Knox county yesterday.




HOYT_MUZZY58 said:


> Big boys back on camera cruising hard new rubs everywhere on my farm Monroe County
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6x5BC

Looks like the shotgun hunters are gonna have to shoot the big Ohio bucks this year. Archery hunters haven't been able to post many big kills on this thread this year.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

HOYT_MUZZY58 said:


> Lmao god will have monkey vine staircase to a white oak persimmon hybrid tree with the perfect amount of leaves threw winter for the ultimate hang on set
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man, that sounds like a wet dream! Lmao!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luvt00hunt

BBD1984 said:


> Here is the approx. Path of the deer and the beds location (orange circle) and pictures of the last 2 beds.... blood was dry in all the beds and there there was a decent blood trail connecting all beds... blood was dark. Couldn't find any more blood after the last bed and we were just starting to enter into a hardwoods... so to see him should have been very easy.... he traveled approx 600 yds and didn't start bedding down until after about 500 yds....i would love to look for him more, especially since I've had 2 expert trackers tell me they can't believe I've not found... and that this is a VERY unique case. But the land owner said no more entrance due to an out of state group coming up for gun week.....
> 
> Kind of at a loss, very down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That deer is close...got fever and went to go to water. That's only reason he would leave that woodlot...he may not have made it to water. I gut shot my buck this year. Gave him 12 hours. Found his last bed and then found where he literally crawled under some briars to die! Almost didn't see him. He had actually circled back towards where I shot him from. That little patch he initially went through have water in it?


----------



## Tiggie_00

Shot with in 1 mile of my stand.. congrats to this little guy. Buck scores in the 180s


----------



## BBD1984

Luvt00hunt said:


> That deer is close...got fever and went to go to water. That's only reason he would leave that woodlot...he may not have made it to water. I gut shot my buck this year. Gave him 12 hours. Found his last bed and then found where he literally crawled under some briars to die! Almost didn't see him. He had actually circled back towards where I shot him from. That little patch he initially went through have water in it?


I'm just really surprised he went over 500 yards before his first bed.... But there is a very trackable blood trail from where I shot him to his last bed.... So he's bled Out close to 600 yards and was at a walking pace the whole time. In each bed had about a volleyball size blood spot in it.... I shot him about 3 in above his lowest point of his stomach and I was shooting a rage hypodermeric Broadhead. I had a complete pass through and there was 10 to 12 inches of something hanging out below him I'm guessing intestine....

I know everyone or just about everyone on this forum has made a less than accurate shot on a deer..... But man it really stings. I had a long time to set up for that shot even though the shot was longer than I'd like to have taken and I was shooting from my knees. I just can't for the life of me understand why I hit him so stinking low!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MJP73

What a STUD!! Congrats to the young man.


----------



## RH1

BBD1984 said:


> I'm just really surprised he went over 500 yards before his first bed.... But there is a very trackable blood trail from where I shot him to his last bed.... So he's bled Out close to 600 yards and was at a walking pace the whole time. In each bed had about a volleyball size blood spot in it.... I shot him about 3 in above his lowest point of his stomach and I was shooting a rage hypodermeric Broadhead. I had a complete pass through and there was 10 to 12 inches of something hanging out below him I'm guessing intestine....
> 
> I know everyone or just about everyone on this forum has made a less than accurate shot on a deer..... But man it really stings. I had a long time to set up for that shot even though the shot was longer than I'd like to have taken and I was shooting from my knees. I just can't for the life of me understand why I hit him so stinking low!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Are you going back this morning? 
That deer is dead bud


----------



## lutzweiser

I’m in a new set right up against the gated community


----------



## lutzweiser

Can someone tell me why a person that owns 20+ acres of prime agricultural land that they DO NOT use would tell the local feed mill “no thanks I don’t want your free money to plant crops on land I dont use” especially after he has been letting them plant on his land for as long as I’ve lived here


----------



## Tiggie_00

Crops can strip the ground and if it's not taken care of. The state of Ohio has a program and will pay you todays farm lease value per year to leave your land go for 10yr contract. So you get the same money and they even pay to plant certain food plots for wildlife.




lutzweiser said:


> Can someone tell me why a person that owns 20+ acres of prime agricultural land that they DO NOT use would tell the local feed mill “no thanks I don’t want your free money to plant crops on land I dont use” especially after he has been letting them plant on his land for as long as I’ve lived here


----------



## rocken rod

6 buck yesterday all but 1 where in the afternoon 1 buck this morning no shooters yet.


----------



## backstrap75

Small doe and button buck, chilly outside


----------



## BBD1984

RH1 said:


> Are you going back this morning?
> That deer is dead bud


 not this morning. 

Everyone I've spoke to says he's dead.... the only thing is maybe the red "thing" that I seen hanging from him wasn't guts or but something else.... but if it was a flesh wound, he would not have bedded down so much, especially that close together. 

If you had to guess, would you say he wouldn't have left the woodlot.... I've talked to several expert trackers and they all said dead.... one guy Dave Cinncy (tracking dog named Beast) said he seen 2 deer live 3 and 5 days with guts hanging out....

Said he's NOT in standing corn. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## IrishHunter1

5 does and a coyote in Knox


----------



## lutzweiser

Tiggie_00 said:


> Crops can strip the ground and if it's not taken care of. The state of Ohio has a program and will pay you todays farm lease value per year to leave your land go for 10yr contract. So you get the same money and they even pay to plant certain food plots for wildlife.


Makes sense. Thanks


----------



## z7master167

Every doe ive seen this morning has had a buck following her


----------



## WarriorVanes

BBD1984 said:


> not this morning.
> 
> Everyone I've spoke to says he's dead.... the only thing is maybe the red "thing" that I seen hanging from him wasn't guts or but something else.... but if it was a flesh wound, he would not have bedded down so much, especially that close together.
> 
> If you had to guess, would you say he wouldn't have left the woodlot.... I've talked to several expert trackers and they all said dead.... one guy Dave Cinncy (tracking dog named Beast) said he seen 2 deer live 3 and 5 days with guts hanging out....
> 
> Said he's NOT in standing corn.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk




I would agree with some of the other folks - that deer is dead. I've unfortunately hit two in the stomach, one with intestines hanging out exactly like you describe, and both died near water after bedding several times. The beds looked identical to your pictures. If he is in the woodlot, he's found a thick patch of honeysuckle or brush to expire in. If there is any water source around, then he is dead there or on a path toward it. 600 yards is a decently long way for an unpressured gut-hit buck to go, but who knows what could've bumped him along the way. Sometimes other bucks bump them, especially during the rut. Could be dogs, any kind of pressure really. We found a stomach hit booner on our pond bank two years ago. He had traveled 3/4 mile from where he was hit. I know the hunter quite well and he didn't start tracking for 12 hours.


----------



## WarriorVanes

In terms of rut action, there was a basket 8 chasing a doe in my front yard when I got home yesterday. That was 6:15PM. 

I'm going to put a lot of time in the stand over the next few days - starting tonight. There's a number of guys telling me that bigger bucks are moving again during daylight according to their cams. What a strange rut this has been. This is central Ohio.


----------



## CarpCommander

The Phantom said:


> Which hospital?
> My daughter is a nurse at Children's. (But she was off today)!


I'm an RN at Mount Carmel West, in the ER. Overdose central...

At least I get 4 days off per week; makes it tolerable


----------



## BBD1984

CarpCommander said:


> I'm an RN at Mount Carmel West, in the ER. Overdose central...
> 
> At least I get 4 days off per week; makes it tolerable


Carp who's pictures is your profile of....?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## backstrap75

All day sits today, Fri, Sat and Sun, and Mon for me. Hopefully get it done with bow, but I’ll bring out the boom stick Monday


----------



## lutzweiser

CarpCommander said:


> I'm an RN at Mount Carmel West, in the ER. Overdose central...
> 
> At least I get 4 days off per week; makes it tolerable



Everywhere is OD central now a days. I tell you it’s frightening as heck with 2 teenage girls (18-15) with that junk going around.


----------



## lutzweiser

So if you do my post yesterday about my run in with the 2 guys yesterday walking around in the woods, here’s an up date. The placed a blind smack dab in the middle of a field, next to my neighbors house, 50 yards from some other hunters blind along the field edge and 200yds from my stand. I got half a mind to go take a number 2 in there blind but that’s not who I am. Not going to lie though, the thought did cross my mind


----------



## tOSU

lutzweiser said:


> So if you do my post yesterday about my run in with the 2 guys yesterday walking around in the woods, here’s an up date. The placed a blind smack dab in the middle of a field, next to my neighbors house, 50 yards from some other hunters blind along the field edge and 200yds from my stand. I got half a mind to go take a number 2 in there blind but that’s not who I am. Not going to lie though, the thought did cross my mind


This private land? 

I would go find a blowup doll & place it in the bilnd :mg:


----------



## bmwlife1976

lutzweiser said:


> So if you do my post yesterday about my run in with the 2 guys yesterday walking around in the woods, here’s an up date. The placed a blind smack dab in the middle of a field, next to my neighbors house, 50 yards from some other hunters blind along the field edge and 200yds from my stand. I got half a mind to go take a number 2 in there blind but that’s not who I am. Not going to lie though, the thought did cross my mind


Oooh ooh. Pick me. I'm that guy. I once took a number 2 on an Amish guys stand seat after he placed it on the wrong side of the fence and was told multiple times to take it down. 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luvt00hunt

RH1 said:


> BBD1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just really surprised he went over 500 yards before his first bed.... But there is a very trackable blood trail from where I shot him to his last bed.... So he's bled Out close to 600 yards and was at a walking pace the whole time. In each bed had about a volleyball size blood spot in it.... I shot him about 3 in above his lowest point of his stomach and I was shooting a rage hypodermeric Broadhead. I had a complete pass through and there was 10 to 12 inches of something hanging out below him I'm guessing intestine....
> 
> I know everyone or just about everyone on this forum has made a less than accurate shot on a deer..... But man it really stings. I had a long time to set up for that shot even though the shot was longer than I'd like to have taken and I was shooting from my knees. I just can't for the life of me understand why I hit him so stinking low!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going back this morning?
> That deer is dead bud
Click to expand...

 I feel your pain buddy. Any bowhunters that's put any time in has as well. My best guess from experience is from your knees you tend to drop your bow arm a hair early to watch the arrow and it effects the shot that way. I did it on an elk once. Hold bow arm in position until after the hit is what we're taught but in heat of moment...easier said than done! Bedtime of luck...hope you or a neighbor finds him for you.


----------



## BBD1984

Luvt00hunt said:


> I feel your pain buddy. Any bowhunters that's put any time in has as well. My best guess from experience is from your knees you tend to drop your bow arm a hair early to watch the arrow and it effects the shot that way. I did it on an elk once. Hold bow arm in position until after the hit is what we're taught but in heat of moment...easier said than done! Bedtime of luck...hope you or a neighbor finds him for you.


Thanks man. You put so much effort and sacrifice to get yourself in a position to shoot a trophy and then when you fail to execute, is an awful, gut wrenching feeling. Definitely not as gut wrenching as the deer I shot is feeling. I'm not giving up yet. My biggest I found 2 days after I shot him (liver shot, prefect height just a little back) the buzzards gave up his location. He was in the same woodlot(28 acres) as this one and I looked for over 10 hours and never stumbled over him... he was in a nasty thicket.... and yes, I looked there already this time

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

tOSU said:


> This private land?
> 
> I would go find a blowup doll & place it in the bilnd :mg:


Yes they have permission. But come on, 2 blinds 50 yds apart. Not my land so I cant really complain. But I’ve been given permission to hunt a property before and when I found out how many guys were already on it I thanked the land owner but told him I wasn’t going to hunt there because to many guys already hunting.


----------



## rocken rod

Well maybe I made a bad choice, got down and made a move. Wind is more favorable but bad thing is I jumped a buck with a doe 30 yards from my intended tree stand.


----------



## lutzweiser

New set, view from behind and in front of me


----------



## hdrking2003

Does already starting to filter into the alfalfa field......no horns in sight so far......been in the stand since 3......perfect winds and chilly evening......southern Richland county.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

I made it in the stand about 10 min ago and I lost my stabilizer on my way in smh


Tim


----------



## BBD1984

Tim/OH said:


> I made it in the stand about 10 min ago and I lost my stabilizer on my way in smh
> 
> 
> Tim


Dude that stinks.... I've had similar things happen... good luck Tim. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

BBD1984 said:


> Dude that stinks.... I've had similar things happen... good luck Tim.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 Ikr smh.....thanks man appreciate it

How you doing man you been back out yet 


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Does already starting to filter into the alfalfa field......no horns in sight so far......been in the stand since 3......perfect winds and chilly evening......southern Richland county.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Good luck Clint


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

lutzweiser said:


> View attachment 6308983
> View attachment 6308985
> 
> 
> New set, view from behind and in front of me


 Beautiful scene bro


Tim


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> Good luck Clint
> 
> 
> Tim


Thanks Tim, you too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Just had one of my small bucks come through fast and on a mission...a doe in heat must have come through and he was following her trail...man he was hustling 


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Big 8 omg


----------



## Tim/OH

I f&[email protected] up


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Guys I’m speechless 


Tim


----------



## Hower08

What happened tim


----------



## mtn3531

Tim/OH said:


> Guys I’m speechless
> 
> 
> Tim


3 posts in a row prove that statement false lol. Your hands still shaking or are you too mad for that? Been there and done that, so I feel your pain man. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Tim/OH said:


> Guys I’m speechless
> 
> 
> Tim


 Dudeeeeeee!!! What happen?????

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

On a lighter note... big bucks are on their feet

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## WEEGEE

hey guys..........I've read every thing you guys are doing.
i'm hunting through you guys,keep it going.
unable to hunt this year,but next year i'm trying!

bbd1984,carp you guys are hunting my old grounds......bl school,b-town.i hunted there for over 20 yrs.
bbd you collapsed your shot, at that buck thus low hit. over 20 yrs or so ,on the IBO circuit.
i had to learn to hold on target until arrow hits it. in the hunting world i have collapsed at deer too and it always hits lower than i aimed. we try to "see" the arrow hit and watch it hit the deer...........just my .02 cents
keep me in your hunt.
rob


----------



## BBD1984

WEEGEE said:


> hey guys..........I've read every thing you guys are doing.
> i'm hunting through you guys,keep it going.
> unable to hunt this year,but next year i'm trying!
> 
> bbd1984,carp you guys are hunting my old grounds......bl school,b-town.i hunted there for over 20 yrs.
> bbd you collapsed your shot, at that buck thus low hit. over 20 yrs or so ,on the IBO circuit.
> i had to learn to hold on target until arrow hits it. in the hunting world i have collapsed at deer too and it always hits lower than i aimed. we try to "see" the arrow hit and watch it hit the deer...........just my .02 cents
> keep me in your hunt.
> rob


 Your right Rob and good to hear from Auglaize County..... At least that's where I think you're from, if memory serves me correctly.

The shot you're referring to, I was shooting from my knees it was a 40 plus yard shot. I'm a southpaw and he was standing left to right broadside and I just dropped my right arm before I hit the target. Very very upset at myself right now. Not sure if I'm going to go out again really down. Got to keep that right arm straight, look through the target!

Still going to go back out and look at least 1 more time.... I'm guessing he's pushing 140".....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Wooooooooow the big 8 came back after he ran off and stopped in the exact same again

So remember when I said a hot doe must of came through because that small buck came walking through fast....well about 5 min after that I look up and see this huge 8 pt coming down the same trail(upper 140s) he stopped at about 25 yds from me behind some smaller trees and stood there for about 10 min nibbling on leaves or whatever and I already knew which way he would probably turn....well I was hoping lol....I drew back because his tail flicker and I knew he was about to start walking he turns kind of away from me and starts walking by now he is about 45-50 yds no shot..I let down the bow and grab my call to see I can get him to turn around hit the can call and he stopped look for a sec and then start walking again...hit the can call again and he did the samething...he gets to where I couldn't see him anymore so I reach in bag to grab my snort wheeze and he must of turnt around and started to come back when I took my eyes off of him to grab my snort wheeze...he must of seen movement and ran off but didn’t snort...so I did a light rattle and he came back to the exact same spot where he was standing and I couldn’t get a shot, about 10 min later....I couldn’t believe what I was seeing....so no shot once again and he walked exactly where he was headed the first time and that was on that hot doe trail....called again and he turned around like he was going to come back towards me....but he didn’t and kept going to wherever that doe was.......what an evening fellas

My hands were cold so I couldn’t type lol

I’m not proofreading so if I made mistakes in my post sorry lol


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Heavy 8 pt with some tall brow tines sheeeeesh


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

If I wasn’t rushing I would still had my stab on and my snort wheeze in my pocket smh lol

I will be back out tomorrow evening 


Tim


----------



## backstrap75

4 pt and a doe this evening, checked cards and had these two. Month is wrong, should be from November.


----------



## BBD1984

Tim/OH said:


> If I wasn’t rushing I would still had my stab on and my snort wheeze in my pocket smh lol
> 
> I will be back out tomorrow evening
> 
> 
> Tim


 AWESOME Tim!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

backstrap75 said:


> 4 pt and a doe this evening, checked cards and had these two. Month is wrong, should be from November.


 Good luck.... hope you get a shot on one of 'em!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

Tim/OH said:


> Wooooooooow the big 8 came back after he ran off and stopped in the exact same again
> 
> So remember when I said a hot doe must of came through because that small buck came walking through fast....well about 5 min after that I look up and see this huge 8 pt coming down the same trail(upper 140s) he stopped at about 25 yds from me behind some smaller trees and stood there for about 10 min nibbling on leaves or whatever and I already knew which way he would probably turn....well I was hoping lol....I drew back because his tail flicker and I knew he was about to start walking he turns kind of away from me and starts walking by now he is about 45-50 yds no shot..I let down the bow and grab my call to see I can get him to turn around hit the can call and he stopped look for a sec and then start walking again...hit the can call again and he did the samething...he gets to where I couldn't see him anymore so I reach in bag to grab my snort wheeze and he must of turnt around and started to come back when I took my eyes off of him to grab my snort wheeze...he must of seen movement and ran off but didn’t snort...so I did a light rattle and he came back to the exact same spot where he was standing and I couldn’t get a shot, about 10 min later....I couldn’t believe what I was seeing....so no shot once again and he walked exactly where he was headed the first time and that was on that hot doe trail....called again and he turned around like he was going to come back towards me....but he didn’t and kept going to wherever that doe was.......what an evening fellas
> 
> My hands were cold so I couldn’t type lol
> 
> I’m not proofreading so if I made mistakes in my post sorry lol
> 
> 
> Tim


I feel your pain dude I died a little bit ready your message....[emoji17]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

Buck chasing a doe couldn’t tell how big Monroe County 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## z7master167

Had this guy chasing does all over this morning


----------



## hdrking2003

2 small, 90”-100” ish bucks chasing about 15 does all over the alfalfa field from about 4:30-dark. No big boys, but was nice to see a bunch of deer on their feet for a change. I’ll be in SE Knox tomorrow morning, hoping for a big cruiser on his feet later than normal. Happy Thanksgiving all!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00




----------



## bmwlife1976

It was hot this evening fellas. Seen 8 doe and two bucks. One nice 8 ive seen a few times this evening. He was on the move. Checking every doe in the area.









Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## AthensShooter36

Tim/OH said:


> If I wasn’t rushing I would still had my stab on and my snort wheeze in my pocket smh lol
> 
> I will be back out tomorrow evening
> 
> 
> Tim


I’m not gonna lie Tim, I’m pretty upset just by reading it. Felt like I was in the stand with you. Hope you get a wack at him tomorrow buddy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Come on guys...I've passed this buck several times tis season..


----------



## GTO63

here ya go


----------



## Schneeder

Had a fork come through at at 5 yards around 5:30. Only deer I saw but didn't get settled into the stand till 4:30.


----------



## AthensShooter36

GTO63 said:


> here ya go


Great young buck, good choice might be a 140-150 next year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tyepsu

Here is to hoping to have something extra to be thankful for tomorrow. Missed this guy once and saw him on 3 of my last 4 sits. Heading out in the morning to try my best to close the deal.


----------



## Hower08

I'll be out all day Friday Saturday Sunday. Our farm gets really good late season .just hope they cut the damn corn sometime soon


----------



## hdrking2003

RH1 said:


> Come on guys...I've passed this buck several times tis season..
> View attachment 6309463


No issues there, and don’t blame you. He’s a great up n comer. I’ve passed a few similar. Just not ready yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

AthensShooter36 said:


> I’m not gonna lie Tim, I’m pretty upset just by reading it. Felt like I was in the stand with you. Hope you get a wack at him tomorrow buddy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thanks man, I keep replaying everything in my head


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

tyepsu said:


> Here is to hoping to have something extra to be thankful for tomorrow. Missed this guy once and saw him on 3 of my last 4 sits. Heading out in the morning to try my best to close the deal.


 Good luck man he’s a stud


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> No issues there, and don’t blame you. He’s a great up n comer. I’ve passed a few similar. Just not ready yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I agree


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

HOYT_MUZZY58 said:


> I feel your pain dude I died a little bit ready your message....[emoji17]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Crazy evening for sure bro...how did he come back for a second time and do the exact samething with no shot smh


Tim


----------



## WildfireLycan

Tim...when you first posted you screwed up, I was thinking that you were typing on your iPhone, saw the buck, went to put your phone in your pocket, your release “ting-d” your stand ever so lightly, a small buck closer to your stand heard it and got freaky alerting the big buck, then the small buck finally worked into position to skyline you and hauled azz taking the big boy with him...not that anything like that has ever happened to me after sitting all day for 5 freaking days! &#55357;&#56900;. At least you know that dood will likely be back. Good luck.

BBD...I had the same shot happen on a huge, old doe last year after I had passed her at 10-20 yards dozens of times over a two week period. She got out to 37yards and somehow pegged me and positively IDd me in the ONLY tree I could climb in a little pond/cattail 3 acre honeyhole. After blowing and stomping and doing what old does that bust old hunters do, I figured I needed to kill her to have any chance in there again that year, as she always showed up. I hit the only tiny limb/twig on the only woody plant growing anywhere within that open, grassy honeyhole and hit her as low in the gut as possible with a ramcat. I watched her walk off 20 steps at a time pausing for minutes between each move with bright red innerds hanging down. Bled the entire way enough to follow fairly easily, but crossed a road into someone’s “sanctuary” and they would not allow me to look any further. I did watch for buzzards and listened for totes for a week and had the farmer and his family do the same, and there was never any indication that the deer died anywhere within a mile or two from there. I can’t imagine the deer being able to live, but if we just zipped their underside open and didn’t actually penetrate any of the GI tract ...who knows?! They never cease to amaze me in their ability to survive crazy insults. Regardless, it’s a horrible feeling, and it did cause me to call it quits last year and focus on ducks. Keep your head up, keep looking, and keep us posted.


----------



## BBD1984

WildfireLycan said:


> Tim...when you first posted you screwed up, I was thinking that you were typing on your iPhone, saw the buck, went to put your phone in your pocket, your release “ting-d” your stand ever so lightly, a small buck closer to your stand heard it and got freaky alerting the big buck, then the small buck finally worked into position to skyline you and hauled azz taking the big boy with him...not that anything like that has ever happened to me after sitting all day for 5 freaking days! . At least you know that dood will likely be back. Good luck.
> 
> BBD...I had the same shot happen on a huge, old doe last year after I had passed her at 10-20 yards dozens of times over a two week period. She got out to 37yards and somehow pegged me and positively IDd me in the ONLY tree I could climb in a little pond/cattail 3 acre honeyhole. After blowing and stomping and doing what old does that bust old hunters do, I figured I needed to kill her to have any chance in there again that year, as she always showed up. I hit the only tiny limb/twig on the only woody plant growing anywhere within that open, grassy honeyhole and hit her as low in the gut as possible with a ramcat. I watched her walk off 20 steps at a time pausing for minutes between each move with bright red innerds hanging down. Bled the entire way enough to follow fairly easily, but crossed a road into someone’s “sanctuary” and they would not allow me to look any further. I did watch for buzzards and listened for totes for a week and had the farmer and his family do the same, and there was never any indication that the deer died anywhere within a mile or two from there. I can’t imagine the deer being able to live, but if we just zipped their underside open and didn’t actually penetrate any of the GI tract ...who knows?! They never cease to amaze me in their ability to survive crazy insults. Regardless, it’s a horrible feeling, and it did cause me to call it quits last year and focus on ducks. Keep your head up, keep looking, and keep us posted.


 Thanks man..... still licking my wounds.... just sick about it.... still hanging onto hope that something will come up. Might go in the morning and poke around and see if I can come up with something.... just can't figure out why he bedded down twice 30 yds apart... no doubt he was in pain... but then got up out of his last bed and vanished.... might have backed tracked and we didn't pickup on it... need to do some more searching... just wish the landowner was a little more flexible. Basically said yesterday was the last day I could look for him on his side of the fence....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Meister

Dangit Tim, I dont even know you but I know that your hunting harder than about anyone I do know. Im waiting for the BBD post and was hoping maybe you got an opportunity after reading the first big 8 post.. Kill that thing and lets see it already.. I decided to not hunt tonight and play with the fam.. Now here it is 1 AM and theres no way im waking up for a morning hunt.. lol.. Maybe friday morning.. I REALLY want to kill one before I take the boom stick out.. No, im not too proud to hunt with a gun, but ive got an itchy trigger finger and dont want to regret shooting something i would have passed with a bow.. Ive done it before, made a nice euro mount, but i was hoping this year with a bow would pay off.. Nada, since all my bucks disappeared here at home.. Not that I had anything huge to write home about , but a few I would have stuck on my own couple acres.. Ahh well.. Back at it soon..


----------



## CarpCommander

BBD1984 said:


> Carp who's pictures is your profile of....?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Hell if I know....lol


----------



## BBD1984

CarpCommander said:


> Hell if I know....lol


She's a real cutie

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

I tell ya, we have twice as many post as the Kansas thread, but every picture they post, just about is of a giant!

Not sure if they have a minimum rule, only allowed to post a picture if it's 150" or bigger.... but whatever their doing out there it's working! 

If I ever sign up with an outfitter, it will most likely be in the Sunflower state

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LONG RANGE

I know I don’t know any of you guys and I don’t live in Ohio, but I have hunted public land a few years. I think this is one of the best treads on this site! It much better than any hunting show. I find myself checking in every chance I get to see who has had success. You guys put in a lot of time in the tree and that’s what it takes! Tim, I’m pulling for you! Ever since I read that story of you seeing that monster I’ve been waiting for a kill story!! BBD pulling for you too bro!! Man what I would give to be able too come up and hunt with some of you guys! We have ok deer here in NC but nothing like Ohio! Best of luck to all y’all and happy thanksgiving!


----------



## jimmyfunk60

Headed to work today I saw a decent little buck locked on a doe snapped a couple pics of him wasn’t too far from the house... Saw another buck hit on a does trail crossing the road.. I’ll be out Friday Saturday and Sunday night after the local 8pt then back to the farms for gun season for the week. Good luck everyone and happy thanksgiving





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

BBD1984 said:


> I tell ya, we have twice as many post as the Kansas thread, but every picture they post, just about is of a giant!
> 
> Not sure if they have a minimum rule, only allowed to post a picture if it's 150" or bigger.... but whatever their doing out there it's working!
> 
> If I ever sign up with an outfitter, it will most likely be in the Sunflower state
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 One of my friends live in Kansas and invited the last 2 yrs to come out and hunt....Im going to try and make it out there next yr


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Happy Thanksgiving everyone.....at work right now but I will be in the tree by 3:30


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

LONG RANGE said:


> I know I don’t know any of you guys and I don’t live in Ohio, but I have hunted public land a few years. I think this is one of the best treads on this site! It much better than any hunting show. I find myself checking in every chance I get to see who has had success. You guys put in a lot of time in the tree and that’s what it takes! Tim, I’m pulling for you! Ever since I read that story of you seeing that monster I’ve been waiting for a kill story!! BBD pulling for you too bro!! Man what I would give to be able too come up and hunt with some of you guys! We have ok deer here in NC but nothing like Ohio! Best of luck to all y’all and happy thanksgiving!


 Thanks man appreciate it


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Meister said:


> Dangit Tim, I dont even know you but I know that your hunting harder than about anyone I do know. Im waiting for the BBD post and was hoping maybe you got an opportunity after reading the first big 8 post.. Kill that thing and lets see it already.. I decided to not hunt tonight and play with the fam.. Now here it is 1 AM and theres no way im waking up for a morning hunt.. lol.. Maybe friday morning.. I REALLY want to kill one before I take the boom stick out.. No, im not too proud to hunt with a gun, but ive got an itchy trigger finger and dont want to regret shooting something i would have passed with a bow.. Ive done it before, made a nice euro mount, but i was hoping this year with a bow would pay off.. Nada, since all my bucks disappeared here at home.. Not that I had anything huge to write home about , but a few I would have stuck on my own couple acres.. Ahh well.. Back at it soon..


 Thanks bro, I will be out there this afternoon so hopefully I will get another crack at him


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

WildfireLycan said:


> Tim...when you first posted you screwed up, I was thinking that you were typing on your iPhone, saw the buck, went to put your phone in your pocket, your release “ting-d” your stand ever so lightly, a small buck closer to your stand heard it and got freaky alerting the big buck, then the small buck finally worked into position to skyline you and hauled azz taking the big boy with him...not that anything like that has ever happened to me after sitting all day for 5 freaking days! ��. At least you know that dood will likely be back. Good luck.
> 
> BBD...I had the same shot happen on a huge, old doe last year after I had passed her at 10-20 yards dozens of times over a two week period. She got out to 37yards and somehow pegged me and positively IDd me in the ONLY tree I could climb in a little pond/cattail 3 acre honeyhole. After blowing and stomping and doing what old does that bust old hunters do, I figured I needed to kill her to have any chance in there again that year, as she always showed up. I hit the only tiny limb/twig on the only woody plant growing anywhere within that open, grassy honeyhole and hit her as low in the gut as possible with a ramcat. I watched her walk off 20 steps at a time pausing for minutes between each move with bright red innerds hanging down. Bled the entire way enough to follow fairly easily, but crossed a road into someone’s “sanctuary” and they would not allow me to look any further. I did watch for buzzards and listened for totes for a week and had the farmer and his family do the same, and there was never any indication that the deer died anywhere within a mile or two from there. I can’t imagine the deer being able to live, but if we just zipped their underside open and didn’t actually penetrate any of the GI tract ...who knows?! They never cease to amaze me in their ability to survive crazy insults. Regardless, it’s a horrible feeling, and it did cause me to call it quits last year and focus on ducks. Keep your head up, keep looking, and keep us posted.


 Haha, thanks man


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

I was up half the night replaying everything in my head that happen yesterday evening


Tim


----------



## rocken rod

Beautifull morning 22 degrees and heavy frost. Wow before I got done typing my post, heard something and 5 doe came running in looking back but never seen the buck. They turned around and went back the way they came.


----------



## bmwlife1976

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. Sure looks cold out there. The deer should be moving . the wife is headed to my in-laws around 11 and I'll be in the stand by 12. 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## z7master167

I think all the deer are frozen this morning.. notta single deer and its freaking cold


----------



## Hower08

Tim/OH said:


> One of my friends live in Kansas and invited the last 2 yrs to come out and hunt....Im going to try and make it out there next yr
> 
> 
> Tim


Man Tim if you dont wanna go I'll take your spot and send you pictures of every deer I see


----------



## BBD1984

LONG RANGE said:


> I know I don’t know any of you guys and I don’t live in Ohio, but I have hunted public land a few years. I think this is one of the best treads on this site! It much better than any hunting show. I find myself checking in every chance I get to see who has had success. You guys put in a lot of time in the tree and that’s what it takes! Tim, I’m pulling for you! Ever since I read that story of you seeing that monster I’ve been waiting for a kill story!! BBD pulling for you too bro!! Man what I would give to be able too come up and hunt with some of you guys! We have ok deer here in NC but nothing like Ohio! Best of luck to all y’all and happy thanksgiving!


Thanks bud..... I'll trade you a few deer for your guys warmer winter

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dduff1

Bunch of slick heads no antlers so far. At least I am back on deer.


----------



## CarpCommander

BBD1984 said:


> Your right Rob and good to hear from Auglaize County..... At least that's where I think you're from, if memory serves me correctly.
> 
> The shot you're referring to, I was shooting from my knees it was a 40 plus yard shot. I'm a southpaw and he was standing left to right broadside and I just dropped my right arm before I hit the target. Very very upset at myself right now. Not sure if I'm going to go out again really down. Got to keep that right arm straight, look through the target!
> 
> Still going to go back out and look at least 1 more time.... I'm guessing he's pushing 140".....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I'd tear that entire block apart until I found the body. Sounds like a dead deer to me. 

My thoughts on the landowner-get a guy or two and ask if he'll let ya run through his woods one last time. If not...honestly if it were me I'd prolly find myself over there at some point anyways. 

I shot a buck in 2013 that I hit high, and I was 99% sure I backstrapped him, and I was almost positive he was gonna live. But even so, I spent MONTHS looking for that deer. I looked over every square inch of dirt within a 2 mile radius, all the way until greenup in April. I'm sure I had a few hundred hours of search time when all was said and done. And to be honest, I searched wherever I thought he might be. Right or wrong, my philosophy was it was my deer and I had a responsibility to follow through on the recovery. 

The following year he showed up on cam, and I was beyond relieved. But until he did, I slept soundly knowing I exhausted every single opportunity to find him. 

Don't give up yet. I can still help if you need.


----------



## hdrking2003

CarpCommander said:


> I'd tear that entire block apart until I found the body. Sounds like a dead deer to me.
> 
> My thoughts on the landowner-get a guy or two and ask if he'll let ya run through his woods one last time. If not...honestly if it were me I'd prolly find myself over there at some point anyways.
> 
> I shot a buck in 2013 that I hit high, and I was 99% sure I backstrapped him, and I was almost positive he was gonna live. But even so, I spent MONTHS looking for that deer. I looked over every square inch of dirt within a 2 mile radius, all the way until greenup in April. I'm sure I had a few hundred hours of search time when all was said and done. And to be honest, I searched wherever I thought he might be. Right or wrong, my philosophy was it was my deer and I had a responsibility to follow through on the recovery.
> 
> The following year he showed up on cam, and I was beyond relieved. But until he did, I slept soundly knowing I exhausted every single opportunity to find him.
> 
> Don't give up yet. I can still help if you need.


[emoji106]great post Carp. You gotta do whatever possible to recover your deer. Can’t just hop back in the stand to try and get another one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jk0069

My cell cameras have been busy the past 24 hours. Most activity I’ve seen in weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tpcowfish

Just looked at the deer kill #'s in Ohio, looks to be down by about 5,000 from last year, as of the 22nd, good luck everyone


----------



## BBD1984

CarpCommander said:


> I'd tear that entire block apart until I found the body. Sounds like a dead deer to me.
> 
> My thoughts on the landowner-get a guy or two and ask if he'll let ya run through his woods one last time. If not...honestly if it were me I'd prolly find myself over there at some point anyways.
> 
> I shot a buck in 2013 that I hit high, and I was 99% sure I backstrapped him, and I was almost positive he was gonna live. But even so, I spent MONTHS looking for that deer. I looked over every square inch of dirt within a 2 mile radius, all the way until greenup in April. I'm sure I had a few hundred hours of search time when all was said and done. And to be honest, I searched wherever I thought he might be. Right or wrong, my philosophy was it was my deer and I had a responsibility to follow through on the recovery.
> 
> The following year he showed up on cam, and I was beyond relieved. But until he did, I slept soundly knowing I exhausted every single opportunity to find him.
> 
> Don't give up yet. I can still help if you need.


Thanks carp really appreciate your support.

Interesting had a guy that had the dog that was trying to track my deer. He works for an Outfitter in Logan County and has killed several Megabucks. Very nice guy very helpful. He said his favorite time to hunt is late-season over food plot! Says the rut is too unpredictable.... But with that said if I was going to schedule vacation for next year I think I would choose the three days before Thanksgiving 

I don't have the luxury of putting food plots in Hundred Acre Farms. Maybe one of these days. 

I'm headed out now to poke around to look for that deer. Also that guy said that he's tracked lots of deer for clients.... And after failing to find my deer he can't believe we didn't find it. Said it's a very unusual case with the blood trail that we saw..... Sounds about right for my luck :-(

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkimbel42

tpcowfish said:


> Just looked at the deer kill #'s in Ohio, looks to be down by about 5,000 from last year, as of the 22nd, good luck everyone


Season did start a week later this year too. Might make a little difference

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkimbel42

Tim/OH said:


> I was up half the night replaying everything in my head that happen yesterday evening
> 
> 
> Tim


This was me last weekend Tim! I'm still doing, still watching that 7 year old walk off, just trying to figure out why he didnt follow tge script. I feel your pain! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

Anybody use feeders late season? I got a few gravity feeders i made out of 35 gallon sealable garbage cans thst I use on one of the properties I hunt. I don’t hunt within eye sight of it but place in dead center of the property and try to catch them coming to it or leaving it. Not a big fan of baiting but I do not have the means to put in food plots.


----------



## Travis12123

CarpCommander said:


> Hell if I know....lol


I know it’s not you but when I see your avatar and Zaps I can’t help but think that’s who you guys are.


----------



## Schneeder

lutzweiser said:


> Anybody use feeders late season? I got a few gravity feeders i made out of 35 gallon sealable garbage cans thst I use on one of the properties I hunt. I don’t hunt within eye sight of it but place in dead center of the property and try to catch them coming to it or leaving it. Not a big fan of baiting but I do not have the means to put in food plots.


Usually hunt over farmed fields but have done the same method as you're thinking. It does work and to me it's all the same catching them traveling to food liked a cut corn field, etc.


----------



## jimmyfunk60

lutzweiser said:


> Anybody use feeders late season? I got a few gravity feeders i made out of 35 gallon sealable garbage cans thst I use on one of the properties I hunt. I don’t hunt within eye sight of it but place in dead center of the property and try to catch them coming to it or leaving it. Not a big fan of baiting but I do not have the means to put in food plots.


I run a feeder year round at my house in a 1 acre food plot for my kids.. it is always loaded with does and small bucks. I took my daughter out sat for
Youth season and had a little yearling literally run into the plot before the feeder quit spinning.. I’ve only seen a handful of decent bucks on camera or in the stand with the kids and it was always when a hot doe had came in to eat. I built a gravity feeder out of a 55 gallon drum but was going through 300 lbs of corn a month and most activity was at night. Went to a feeder with a Motor and time it twice a day and now run 150 pounds of corn every 2-3 months... it also holds deer longer because they have to brows for it. I agree with poster above if you want to hunt a feeder the best way is to place yourself between it and bedding don’t hunt the feeder. We have a big old doe we call angry doe and she pics anyone off in that plot very quickly in the beginning of the season and every time she comes in after that she is a pain in the butt. My son actually missed out on a 125 ish 8 for his first buck because of her. My daughter has had her in shooting range twice and passed because her yearlings were with her.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jk0069

Keep in mind with a year like this year with the acorn crop, your not gonna compete with the acorns. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

It's actually a little ahead of last year if you go by the number of days. (Not counting youth hunt). Season started a week earlier last year.




tpcowfish said:


> Just looked at the deer kill #'s in Ohio, looks to be down by about 5,000 from last year, as of the 22nd, good luck everyone


----------



## The Phantom

*Happy Thanksgiving everyone.*

Was out 0630-1100 this morning in Knox county.
Didn't see a thing.

Good luck to those of you that will be out this afternoon and evening.


----------



## heli-m hunter

been looking for this old boy all year had him skirt me at 70 yards during the week of Veterans Day only night pics now


----------



## BBD1984

Well boys I did the best I could try to retrieve this deer... put even more miles on the dirt not counting when I originally look for him.... I'm beyond words on how disappointed in myself I am.... But this is going to motivate me to spend more time at the range and less time tracking wounded deer in the future. 

With the orange Army gearing up next week, doubt I'll get back out much the rest of the year... might try to get the BOOM stick out next wknd and focus on getting my 6yr son out. Maybe do some squirrel hunting.

Good luck for those of you that are in for the Long Haul. Hope you bag that trophy 

If any of you Logan County boys need help dragging a deer.... Feel free to give me a shout!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## heli-m hunter

had this one 25 yards from me this morning that the 4 th time this year I could have killed him


----------



## AthensShooter36

Happy thanks giving to everybody on the forum, shoot straight hunt safe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## #1Buckslayer

I just had 3 does slip through the thicket I'm setting in. That makes 9 deer so far today one of them being a little buck. Hopefully one of my 4 shooters will do the same.


----------



## hdrking2003

Was a beautiful morning to not see any deer in the woods of SE Knox County. Back at it this weekend. Happy Thanksgiving all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## murphy31

jk0069 said:


> Keep in mind with a year like this year with the acorn crop, your not gonna compete with the acorns.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We had zero acorns so that doesn't work for every area of Ohio.


----------



## Rabii

Android app for Archer talk forums
Application features
1. The possibility of browsing the forum easily and move between its sections and topics.
2. Review new posts after your last visit, with the possibility to review all posts by the latest.
3. Easily refer to the topics you have subscribed to.
4. Control the profile and modify it.
5. Ability to copy posts, and share them via apps that allow.
6. See the special messages, and the members of the forum.
7. Control font size, view and alerts.
8. With other features let you detect them.


Search in google play:

com.archery.talkforum

Sent from my SM-G955F using Archery Talk forum


----------



## jk0069

murphy31 said:


> We had zero acorns so that doesn't work for every area of Ohio.


Yea, it’s like walking on marbles at my place. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deer92

Sat with father in law this morning in blind 2 does and a small buck.


----------



## bmwlife1976

Been in the stand since 1 listening to the Orange army get ready for next week. Oh and the dirt bike and atv crew go balls to the wall On the hill across from me. 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwlife1976

bmwlife1976 said:


> Been in the stand since 1 listening to the Orange army get ready for next week. Oh and the dirt bike and atv crew go balls to the wall On the hill across from me.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


Nice evening though.









Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Regohio

Sunday…No Deer Sightings…I Hear Monday Woods full of Deer??? Today…Nothing…OK I NEED TO SEE SOME BIG BUCKS TOMORROW MORNING!!!


----------



## Liveblue23

I'm out this evening sitting over fresh cut corn. Lucky enough to get a hunt in before dinner. Wind is iffy but it's fresh cut corn. Let's Go 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IrishHunter1

Sat in Knox this morning- saw nothing but a bunch of over-calling duck hunters setup in the adjacent property. I think I’ve seen 1 duck in 14 years hunting there... back at it in the morning.


----------



## Tim/OH

Got in the stand about 10 min ago....hoping for a repeat like yesterday evening 


Tim


----------



## RH1

Tim/OH said:


> Got in the stand about 10 min ago....hoping for a repeat like yesterday evening
> 
> 
> Tim


Get him bud.
I missed this morning , little under the weather.


----------



## Tim/OH

RH1 said:


> Get him bud.
> I missed this morning , little under the weather.


 Thanks bro....hope you feel better 


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

I took my time at the truck making sure I have everything lol....stab is on and all my calls are in my pocket 


Tim


----------



## RH1

I will be out all day tomorrow.I hope it works out tomorrow of I will be breaking out the smokepole on Monday


----------



## Meister

I've never hunted Thanksgiving day for whatever reason (too full, too much to do, too many places to go).. I'm in the "treehouse" blind right now out behind my dad's place.. feel like I'm in Texas in this 15x15 22' tall treehouse lol.. plain clothes, space heater, kinda relaxing. Hope a big boy is looking for his next Thanksgiving dinner and strolls by here shortly.. lol


----------



## mtn3531

BBD1984 said:


> Well boys I did the best I could try to retrieve this deer... put even more miles on the dirt not counting when I originally look for him.... I'm beyond words on how disappointed in myself I am.... But this is going to motivate me to spend more time at the range and less time tracking wounded deer in the future.
> 
> With the orange Army gearing up next week, doubt I'll get back out much the rest of the year... might try to get the BOOM stick out next wknd and focus on getting my 6yr son out. Maybe do some squirrel hunting.
> 
> Good luck for those of you that are in for the Long Haul. Hope you bag that trophy
> 
> If any of you Logan County boys need help dragging a deer.... Feel free to give me a shout!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I can't even walk out of the yard here in Utah without gaining elevation. Lol. Bummer about your buck. Hopefully you can eventually turn it up, or the guys hunting the neighbors place can locate it for you. Happy Thanksgiving. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

I just shot a nice 10 pt


----------



## AthensShooter36

Tim/OH said:


> I just shot a nice 10 pt


Let’s see some pics Tim!!!!! Congrats man hopefully as fast recovery 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Not sure if it was a good shot y’all he ran off then made circle around me me and Injust watch him walk off


Tim


----------



## PABBD

Good luck Tim. Give him some time


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> I just shot a nice 10 pt


Been waiting all season to see this post from you homie!! Congrats Tim, in for the pics!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

I’m worried guys


----------



## PABBD

Look for your arrow and get out of there. Give him time. How far was he? Where do you think you hit him?


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> I’m worried guys


You know what to do man......check the arrow, spot where he was standing, initial blood trail, then go from there. Don’t be scared to back out till morning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

What happen ☹










Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## WEEGEE

1 hr 45 mins.get him!


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> What happen ☹
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


W.t.f???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Luvt00hunt

Tim/OH said:


> I’m worried guys


Tim of you need some help I hunt in Pataskala also. Let me know. Any idea where you hit him? Distance? Sound? Lumenok? Walking off would not be a terrible thing. Make sure you leave the stand the opposite way he went!!!


----------



## WEEGEE

that looks bad


----------



## hoytman09

Looks like you unfortunately caught a limb 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Nothing ***


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## mtn3531

Tim/OH said:


> I just shot a nice 10 pt


Now we're talking! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Tim/OH said:


> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Any blood anywhere?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Luvt00hunt

WEEGEE said:


> that looks bad


Not good smh..sorry bro! Good news is big boys are on their feet again! Saw 2 shooters checking does at 520 in wide open corn field right here by the house! They are desperately seeking those last does!


----------



## BBD1984

mtn3531 said:


> I can't even walk out of the yard here in Utah without gaining elevation. Lol. Bummer about your buck. Hopefully you can eventually turn it up, or the guys hunting the neighbors place can locate it for you. Happy Thanksgiving.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


 Thanks... happy thanksgiving to everyone!!


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Nothing at all guys he was in between 2 small saplings tree....he walked off fine in the distance


----------



## BBD1984

BBD1984 said:


> Thanks... happy thanksgiving to everyone!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


What happen Tim....?

While we're waiting on Tim's response.... my wife gave me an excellent idea... she's really been pulling for me.... she told me to ask a guy we know to take me up in his plane and look for my deer.... so I called him and he's going to take me up soon

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

No blood no hair nothing....his tale wasnt flickering like he was hurt

The collar tabs broke on the rage but the bh looks perfectly fine smfh


----------



## BBD1984

Tim/OH said:


> No blood no hair nothing....his talking wasnt flickering like he was hurt
> 
> The collar tabs broke on the rage but the bh looks perfectly fine smfh


 How big was he as what was he doing?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

This is depressing...he was 25 yds following the one of my does


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Meister

Almost happened. 130s and 5 doe snuck in with minutes left of light. They weren't all together at first. The buck n doe come in on the other side of the pond.. buck was looking past n before I knew it 4 more doe came hauling in from the other side and they all worked off straight away.. saw more than I expected but didn't get lucky.. thankful I at least saw some!


----------



## Luvt00hunt

Sorry Tim...we all know how you feel....nothing we can say can make you feel better until you kill one tomorrow. Sun will come up with you in a stand brother


----------



## BBD1984

Luvt00hunt said:


> Sorry Tim...we all know how you feel....nothing we can say can make you feel better until you kill one tomorrow. Sun will come up with you in a stand brother


 Yup if it was easy, wouldn't be called hunting....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

BBD1984 said:


> How big was he as what was he doing?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 pushing 150 ☹...I should of waited and let him take another step or two


----------



## medicsnoke

jk0069 said:


> My cell cameras have been busy the past 24 hours. Most activity I’ve seen in weeks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Crazy you say that because I picked up a few new bucks today. Never seen them before but this morning brought them out. Crazy how that works. Must have been a great morning


----------



## AthensShooter36

Tim/OH said:


> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Sorry bud, hopefully he shows back up in the morning, wish it was a different outcome, he gets crazy enough may come back tomorrow and not remember anything about it good luck tomorrow bud keep your head up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

I drew back on this buck twice, first time I held on so long my arms were shaking and I had to let down..


Tim


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> pushing 150 ☹...I should of waited and let him take another step or two


Doesn’t sound like he was too spooked tho in the way you described how he walked off Tim. He may come back in tomorrow for a repeat visit. Keep your head up and hang in there man![emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Yeah he definitely wasn’t not spooked at all...I seen him through my bino after he circled me and got to a opening about 80 yds...he just stood there staring....probably waiting for his girlfriend lol

That ACC prohunter sure in the heck blew up


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Sorry for the picture that’s blank my flash wasn’t on


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Thanks for the encouragement guys I really appreciate it


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Luvt00hunt said:


> Tim of you need some help I hunt in Pataskala also. Let me know. Any idea where you hit him? Distance? Sound? Lumenok? Walking off would not be a terrible thing. Make sure you leave the stand the opposite way he went!!!


 Thanks bro appreciate it


Tim


----------



## lutzweiser

My daughters 17 year old friend thinks he wants to start hunting and asked me to help him out. He is a big kid 6’2” 225 but is a little weak. So I suggested the Diamond Infinite Edge because of its adjustability and I’m assumming he will get stronger as he shoots more so we will be changing the draw weight pretty regularly. I found a complete RTH package on eBay for $399. Any other suggestions as a good starter bow


----------



## corybrown50

I've done it twice this year buddy. Once late night didn't see as well as I should, second was "tracking" a shot and released right as he walked behind a tree.....smoked the tree. Deer didn't even move for 30 seconds when I whacked the tree, but I wasn't ready for a follow up shot.

You'll get him tomorrow. You're definitely in the right place and your hard work is paying off.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## AthensShooter36

lutzweiser said:


> My daughters 17 year old friend thinks he wants to start hunting and asked me to help him out. He is a big kid 6’2” 225 but is a little weak. So I suggested the Diamond Infinite Edge because of its adjustability and I’m assumming he will get stronger as he shoots more so we will be changing the draw weight pretty regularly. I found a complete RTH package on eBay for $399. Any other suggestions as a good starter bow


Mission craze be a little better I think, and it’s part of Mathews line and its cheaper 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AthensShooter36

AthensShooter36 said:


> Mission craze be a little better I think, and it’s part of Mathews line and its cheaper
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can pick up a used one 150-200 bucks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whodeynation

lutzweiser said:


> My daughters 17 year old friend thinks he wants to start hunting and asked me to help him out. He is a big kid 6’2” 225 but is a little weak. So I suggested the Diamond Infinite Edge because of its adjustability and I’m assumming he will get stronger as he shoots more so we will be changing the draw weight pretty regularly. I found a complete RTH package on eBay for $399. Any other suggestions as a good starter bow


Pretty sure I saw one in the classifieds today for $210 dlvd


----------



## jk918

lutzweiser said:


> My daughters 17 year old friend thinks he wants to start hunting and asked me to help him out. He is a big kid 6’2” 225 but is a little weak. So I suggested the Diamond Infinite Edge because of its adjustability and I’m assumming he will get stronger as he shoots more so we will be changing the draw weight pretty regularly. I found a complete RTH package on eBay for $399. Any other suggestions as a good starter bow


Look at the Cabelas line, built by diamond basically same as I.E. Usually on sale


----------



## Tim/OH

corybrown50 said:


> I've done it twice this year buddy. Once late night didn't see as well as I should, second was "tracking" a shot and released right as he walked behind a tree.....smoked the tree. Deer didn't even move for 30 seconds when I whacked the tree, but I wasn't ready for a follow up shot.
> 
> You'll get him tomorrow. You're definitely in the right place and your hard work is paying off.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


 Thanks man 👍


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Look at the mission bows....I just sold a mission riot


Tim


----------



## Split_G3

Finished up my 16 day vacation yesterday and I must say in my 25 years of bowhunting it was the most deerless rut I can remember. I was in the stand everyday. 7 of the days were split between morning/evening hunts and mid day hunts. 9 of them were from daylight to dark and 4 of those days resulted in me not seeing or hearing anything that even resembled a deer.

The most excitement I had was my #1 buck within bowrange 4 times on the morning of November 9th in the gray light of morning and I just simply could not make him out in my peep. November 21st I grunted in #2 buck and he offered me nothing more than a straight on, straight down and straight away shot. 

Probably the most surprising thing of all is from the middle of November thru the week of thanksgiving I am covered up in good bucks and not even a single one of my cams has had a mature buck on it since the night of November 7th. And my cams are in prime locations.

Not too concerned tho, a lot of season left. Late season is just as good as the rut, so I may be down but I'm not out yet.


----------



## BBD1984

Split_G3 said:


> Finished up my 16 day vacation yesterday and I must say in my 25 years of bowhunting it was the most deerless rut I can remember. I was in the stand everyday. 7 of the days were split between morning/evening hunts and mid day hunts. 9 of them were from daylight to dark and 4 of those days resulted in me not seeing or hearing anything that even resembled a deer.
> 
> The most excitement I had was my #1 buck within bowrange 4 times on the morning of November 9th in the gray light of morning and I just simply could not make him out in my peep. November 21st I grunted in #2 buck and he offered me nothing more than a straight on, straight down and straight away shot.
> 
> Probably the most surprising thing of all is from the middle of November thru the week of thanksgiving I am covered up in good bucks and not even a single one of my cams has had a mature buck on it since the night of November 7th. And my cams are in prime locations.
> 
> Not too concerned tho, a lot of season left. Late season is just as good as the rut, so I may be down but I'm not out yet.


Wow... great field report! What county?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Luvt00hunt

BBD1984 said:


> Split_G3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished up my 16 day vacation yesterday and I must say in my 25 years of bowhunting it was the most deerless rut I can remember. I was in the stand everyday. 7 of the days were split between morning/evening hunts and mid day hunts. 9 of them were from daylight to dark and 4 of those days resulted in me not seeing or hearing anything that even resembled a deer.
> 
> The most excitement I had was my #1 buck within bowrange 4 times on the morning of November 9th in the gray light of morning and I just simply could not make him out in my peep. November 21st I grunted in #2 buck and he offered me nothing more than a straight on, straight down and straight away shot.
> 
> Probably the most surprising thing of all is from the middle of November thru the week of thanksgiving I am covered up in good bucks and not even a single one of my cams has had a mature buck on it since the night of November 7th. And my cams are in prime locations.
> 
> Not too concerned tho, a lot of season left. Late season is just as good as the rut, so I may be down but I'm not out yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... great field report! What county?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Split G that sounds exactly like my rut. Only difference is I shot a 140 ish on November 12th that caught me off guard pushing a doe that I should have let walk but misjudged his big frame as being a different deer when he was in the thicket. I kept hunting and running cameras as I have one more doe tag and still wanted to watch the rut unfold. Cameras showed NO mature bucks on a 400 acre block that I KNOW they exist on as they have the 11 previous years I've hunted it! Mind boggling. If I didn't know better I would swear it's a ****ty spot!!


----------



## corybrown50

Had a small 6 walk right under stand....slow walk, went around a couple trees, ate some, meandered around then left....got down from tree later that day and checked the camera, not even that deer had a pic. We must have the same invisible to camera breed running loose here in SW OH

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

AthensShooter36 said:


> Mission craze be a little better I think, and it’s part of Mathews line and its cheaper
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 At his height though he needs a little longer ATA. That Craze is just short. You can find either of those bows used at a deal this time of year. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Liveblue23

Had an awesome hunt this evening over that fresh cut corn. Saw nearly 20 deer. 3 bucks and 2 were grunting and doggin does hard. Now I get to work all weekend...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarpCommander

Back at it again today...


----------



## 70641

Believe it or not but I had one of the worst season's ever. For the first time I did things this year that I never done before. My younger brother got me a few new spots and like a dumb @$& I went and scouted the new areas, hung stands instead of just hunting my own 30 acres and the 300 mine joins that I have permission to hunt as well. On top of that I already had 3 climbers locked to trees on the 300 acres that I've been hunting since 2006. Then to put icing on the cake, my oldest brother comes home from NC and puts one of his stands only 75 yards from my stand on a white oak ridge and his first day in his stand shoots a giant buck that he said it was eating nuts not even 15 yards from my stand then walked down and presented him an 18 yard shot. I moved around way to much trying these new hunting spots instead of focusing on my own land and here are some pics of what I missed out on from Nov. 11th thru the 14th.....Now my trail cam shows not a giant now where to be seen... I do have a few PY still hitting my food plot so I may have to take one for some meat before gun season opens on Monday...


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Split_G3 said:


> Finished up my 16 day vacation yesterday and I must say in my 25 years of bowhunting it was the most deerless rut I can remember. I was in the stand everyday. 7 of the days were split between morning/evening hunts and mid day hunts. 9 of them were from daylight to dark and 4 of those days resulted in me not seeing or hearing anything that even resembled a deer.
> 
> The most excitement I had was my #1 buck within bowrange 4 times on the morning of November 9th in the gray light of morning and I just simply could not make him out in my peep. November 21st I grunted in #2 buck and he offered me nothing more than a straight on, straight down and straight away shot.
> 
> Probably the most surprising thing of all is from the middle of November thru the week of thanksgiving I am covered up in good bucks and not even a single one of my cams has had a mature buck on it since the night of November 7th. And my cams are in prime locations.
> 
> Not too concerned tho, a lot of season left. Late season is just as good as the rut, so I may be down but I'm not out yet.


It has nothing to do with the rut,deer numbers are way down and until the "freezer fillers" the ones that sit on a cornpile and fill every tag they got lay off killing does this is how ohio will continue to be.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

CarpCommander said:


> Back at it again today...


Good luck Carp!


----------



## 70641

Now I want to show you a really nice buck that I missed out on, on Nov. 14th at 11:40 in the morning. From my tower to this pic is only about a 20 yard shot....I'm kicking myself in the @%# every-time I look at it...Goes to show never change from your normal routine....


----------



## RH1

Nice morning out here.
I'm set up in a stand my son hung this summer. We had pictures of a couple nice deer in here early. This stand hasn't been hunted in about6 weeks.
Its a real thick strip between a corn field and a big stand of pines. Couple freshened scrapes on the way in. Hopefully the big boy is pushing some does around in here this morning.


----------



## Tim/OH

RH1 said:


> Nice morning out here.
> I'm set up in a stand my son hung this summer. We had pictures of a couple nice deer in here early. This stand hasn't been hunted in about6 weeks.
> Its a real thick strip between a corn field and a big stand of pines. Couple freshened scrapes on the way in. Hopefully the big boy is pushing some does around in here this morning.


 Good luck man, I will be out this afternoon after work.


Tim


----------



## lutzweiser

palmatedbuck04 said:


> It has nothing to do with the rut,deer numbers are way down and until the "freezer fillers" the ones that sit on a cornpile and fill every tag they got lay off killing does this is how ohio will continue to be.


You can add the Amish showing up by the van loads and pushing every inch of woods they can find and shooting everything that moves. Maybe Ohio needs to change a few hunting laws, like maybe no hunting party’s of more than 3, no baiting from Sept-Dec, shorten the season by a month or 2, limit it to 2 tags state wide. I’m not saying I agree with all these things but I think they would strengthen the herd. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Blayze-Ohio

2 bucks so far this morning one small 6 and a pretty decent 3.5 year old 8 I’ve passed up a few times this year.


----------



## 6x5BC

How about one deer either sex limit for residents and 10,000 Non-resident tags per year, lottery draw at $500 per license? Emphasis on the one deer limit, especially on the party hunting, deer driving residents. Whoo !!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

6x5BC said:


> How about one deer either sex limit for residents and 10,000 Non-resident tags per year, lottery draw at $500 per license? Emphasis on the one deer limit, especially on the party hunting, deer driving residents. Whoo !!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think the residents do way more damage than the non residents.shorten the season,NO BAITING that would make a lot of guys quit right there,and im good with 1 deer tag also


----------



## lutzweiser

EHD, Diseases in general
Cars
Hunters/Poachers
Coyotes/predators 
Crop damage tags


We can’t control the first 2 but we can control the last 3


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Back at it tonight after taking care of an ailing mother in MI. Sorry bout the miss Tim and BBD, hope ur aerial survey turns something up. Don’t give up.


----------



## dduff1

BBD do unshaven access to a drone? Just a thiught


----------



## BBD1984

dduff1 said:


> BBD do unshaven access to a drone? Just a thiught


Just txt buddy with a plane.... hopefully going up soon....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Back at it tonight after taking care of an ailing mother in MI. Sorry bout the miss Tim and BBD, hope ur aerial survey turns something up. Don’t give up.


 Thanks man, hows your mom doing 


Tim


----------



## BBD1984

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Back at it tonight after taking care of an ailing mother in MI. Sorry bout the miss Tim and BBD, hope ur aerial survey turns something up. Don’t give up.


Thank you. Sorry about your mom. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AthensShooter36

6x5BC said:


> How about one deer either sex limit for residents and 10,000 Non-resident tags per year, lottery draw at $500 per license? Emphasis on the one deer limit, especially on the party hunting, deer driving residents. Whoo !!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


How about this one goin back to the old taggin system checkpoints etc, there’s so much poaching going on people shooting and not tagging deer this would help the deer some. It would at least slow it down some right now how in the hell can you tell me that’s not destroying our heard??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

AthensShooter36 said:


> How about this one goin back to the old taggin system checkpoints etc, there’s so much poaching going on people shooting and not tagging deer this would help the deer some. It would at least slow it down some right now how in the hell can you tell me that’s not destroying our heard??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's funny you say that.... I was at Thanksgiving yesterday and my wife's uncle was telling me a story about gun hunting down south around Ironton. Said a huge group of guys were shooting deer and nobody was tagging them. They tried to convince him the one he shot not to tag but he said he had to go home and didn't want to travel with an untagged deer.... Apparently the one guy was up to 18! This was about 20 years ago though. But I'm sure it hasn't changed much.....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CarpCommander

Travis12123 said:


> I know it’s not you but when I see your avatar and Zaps I can’t help but think that’s who you guys are.





palmatedbuck04 said:


> Good luck Carp!


Thanks!

Decent movement today but nothing spectacular. Had 2 big fat bogeys come through with their 3 sheppies, then had another bogey and shep come through, then a young 10pt with a busted left G2. Hope he makes it another year.

Everyone got a pass today-trying not to disturb the thicket too much before gun season. Speaking of, it sounds like opening day around here. Never understood how it takes these ding dongs 50+ shots to sight in...

I really hate gun season.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

AthensShooter36 said:


> How about this one goin back to the old taggin system checkpoints etc, there’s so much poaching going on people shooting and not tagging deer this would help the deer some. It would at least slow it down some right now how in the hell can you tell me that’s not destroying our heard??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its not,if your honest your honest if ur a poachef ura poacher.the call in check system is used by many states,hell PA u just send in a harvest report card,no check station no call in there isnt much talk over there about lack of deer numbers.Residents being greedy for years is the problem,u can blame as many things as u want,but look in the mirror there lies the biggest problem


----------



## palmatedbuck04

AthensShooter36 said:


> How about this one goin back to the old taggin system checkpoints etc, there’s so much poaching going on people shooting and not tagging deer this would help the deer some. It would at least slow it down some right now how in the hell can you tell me that’s not destroying our heard??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its not,if your honest your honest if ur a poachef ura poacher.the call in check system is used by many states,hell PA u just send in a harvest report card,no check station no call in there isnt much talk over there about lack of deer numbers.Residents being greedy for years is the problem,u can blame as many things as u want,but look in the mirror there lies the biggest problem


----------



## CarpCommander

Not sure why it quoted the comment about my avatar? But its DEFINATELY hard to forget!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Tim, BBD, she is 90 and ailing from a large open wound on her back. Now in rehab on IV antibiotics after getting released from the hospital. THANKFUL to still have her this year among other things. [emoji106]


----------



## escapeVelocity

Bad news for me. 

At thanksgiving dinner yesterday, our family has a big farm up the road from where I hunt. The owner of it told me that one of the hunters that hunted his property this year was tracking a deer he shot. During tracking, he found 3 bucks dead in a creek bed with some velvet still on the antlers. This might be 500 yards from the large portion of woods I hunt. This certainly would help explain the seemingly shortage of bucks in my area. Another land owner next to mine also sent me a picture of a dead 10 point on his property he found in September. 

I've still seen bucks this year, but they are small. Maybe 1 decent 10 point but he was a confirmed kill a couple weeks ago. Last year I've had at least 5 shooter bucks on camera. I shot a big 8 that scored 146 that was one of them. Talk about a let down coming from last year. I anticipated a great year this year. But this is nature. Nothing is certain, and there are still a lot of deer around, just that our buck herd was hit hard. So next week for shotgun, I may take a doe since they are everywhere, but leaving bucks alone unless he's mature. 

Anyway, congrats to the kills so far. Looking good!

Muskingum Co

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Split_G3

BBD1984 said:


> Wow... great field report! What county?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Meigs county. I'm in no way a believer in an early/late rut, it happens every year at the exact same time but I do believe in rut circuits and it's almost like their rut circuits are off. Maybe because there are fewer does, more does than I think or its just one of those anomalies. Like I said tho, still a lot of season left and I'm down but not out yet


----------



## Split_G3

Luvt00hunt said:


> Split G that sounds exactly like my rut. Only difference is I shot a 140 ish on November 12th that caught me off guard pushing a doe that I should have let walk but misjudged his big frame as being a different deer when he was in the thicket. I kept hunting and running cameras as I have one more doe tag and still wanted to watch the rut unfold. Cameras showed NO mature bucks on a 400 acre block that I KNOW they exist on as they have the 11 previous years I've hunted it! Mind boggling. If I didn't know better I would swear it's a ****ty spot!!


Congrats on the buck Luvt00hunt. You said something similar that I have said to my ol' lady at least 3-4 times in the last 2 weeks.....if i didn't know any better I'd say my spots have for whatever reason turned to crap or that the CIA is sneaking in at night and keeping all the deer away from my spots. Just weird I tell ya. I've seen poor ruts before but this one is propbably the worst I've hunted. I've always been able to get on deer, some years low numbers but I've always been able to get on them but this year they just seemed to not be around and coulda cared less that I was looking for them.


----------



## jk0069

Split_G3 said:


> Meigs county. I'm in no way a believer in an early/late rut, it happens every year at the exact same time but I do believe in rut circuits and it's almost like their rut circuits are off. Maybe because there are fewer does, more does than I think or its just one of those anomalies. Like I said tho, still a lot of season left and I'm down but not out yet


I agree, I run 3 cell cameras and last night was the first time I saw the the groups of does being trailed and split up. Also had a few new bucks show up early this morning but nothing worth talking about. My target boys have still yet to make a daylight appearance on any of my cameras. Packing for the week now and headed south to hopefully get it done by Sunday with my bow. There are only three of us that hunt my property and no one is after a doe this year so hopefully that helps the next few years. Good luck everyone, get out there and walk off yesterday’s dinner and aim small miss small! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

6x5BC said:


> How about one deer either sex limit for residents and 10,000 Non-resident tags per year, lottery draw at $500 per license? Emphasis on the one deer limit, especially on the party hunting, deer driving residents. Whoo !!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Why would a NR want to pay $500 for crappy hunting? NR aren't hammering your deer herds. Residents kill 90% of the deer, those numbers are facts. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Weather for gun week looking really good... bet numbers will be up...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AthensShooter36

BBD1984 said:


> It's funny you say that.... I was at Thanksgiving yesterday and my wife's uncle was telling me a story about gun hunting down south around Ironton. Said a huge group of guys were shooting deer and nobody was tagging them. They tried to convince him the one he shot not to tag but he said he had to go home and didn't want to travel with an untagged deer.... Apparently the one guy was up to 18! This was about 20 years ago though. But I'm sure it hasn't changed much.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


It’s ironic you say that i was born and raised there little place called hangin rock and went to rock hill high school.. graduated in 2013 but in 2011 at one point in time all county’s in Ohio usually only have one ondr officer well not Lawrence County we had 9 or so during gun season. Lol we do a lot of deer drives and the acquaintances that I hunt with do it right. But during that year we got stopped by 8 different odnr officers within 3 days and maybe 5 mile of each other I’ll be heading back down on Sunday for Next week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AthensShooter36

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Its not,if your honest your honest if ur a poachef ura poacher.the call in check system is used by many states,hell PA u just send in a harvest report card,no check station no call in there isnt much talk over there about lack of deer numbers.Residents being greedy for years is the problem,u can blame as many things as u want,but look in the mirror there lies the biggest problem


I’m not blaming at all it was a suggestion like I said it was a suggestion just my honest opinion 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6x5BC

mtn3531 said:


> Why would a NR want to pay $500 for crappy hunting? NR aren't hammering your deer herds. Residents kill 90% of the deer, those numbers are facts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Look up the word "facetious".


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

I don't have to look it up. I'm just proud you know how to spell it.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## baz77

AthensShooter36 said:


> It’s ironic you say that i was born and raised there little place called hangin rock and went to rock hill high school.. graduated in 2013 but in 2011 at one point in time all county’s in Ohio usually only have one ondr officer well not Lawrence County we had 9 or so during gun season. Lol we do a lot of deer drives and the acquaintances that I hunt with do it right. But during that year we got stopped by 8 different odnr officers within 3 days and maybe 5 mile of each other I’ll be heading back down on Sunday for Next week
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We're neighbors..:darkbeer:I live about a mile from the RH high school. Went to Coal Grove though. I got a buddy that graduated from Rock hill about the same time as you ..Chris D that killed a monster buck a week or so ago if you know who I'm talking about.


----------



## Hower08

Sitting on some public tonight. Found some real good fresh sign. Feeling confident and a change of scenery sure is nice


----------



## Bo Dangles

Harrison county....beautiful evening.


----------



## BBD1984

Good luck to you guys who are trying to fill your tag before the attack of the orange Army! I got confirmation to go up and do a aerial search for my buck tomorrow morning.... hopefully something pans out.... Just drove around the block looking for buzzards. Nothing yet.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bo Dangles

The army is started.....lots of shooting.


----------



## 6x5BC

mtn3531 said:


> I don't have to look it up. I'm just proud you know how to spell it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Lol. That's funny


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

Two deer spotted so far to thick to tell what they were. And about twenty turkeys.


----------



## Schneeder

Bumped a doe on the way in. Been listening to gun shots since yesterday.


----------



## dduff1

Nothin here yet. Buddy had a decent 8 and small six pushing a pair of does this morning so there still trying to find love I guess. Sitting one of my best stands tonight. I **** my best buck from it 5 years ago. Another 149 was **** here also. Roll the dice see what comes up.


----------



## AthensShooter36

baz77 said:


> We're neighbors..:darkbeer:I live about a mile from the RH high school. Went to Coal Grove though. I got a buddy that graduated from Rock hill about the same time as you ..Chris D that killed a monster buck a week or so ago if you know who I'm talking about.


Smalll world!!!!!! Good ole coal grove [emoji44][emoji44] the Chris d that your talking about his dad the owner of rax in ironton on 2 st I think 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Back in the saddle 


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Tim, BBD, she is 90 and ailing from a large open wound on her back. Now in rehab on IV antibiotics after getting released from the hospital. THANKFUL to still have her this year among other things. [emoji106]


 Hope she gets better ASAP bro


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

I should of let that buck take another step or two yesterday evening smh


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Just had a single doe come through grunting 


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

A shooter just came through don’t know if it was the buck from last night or not...I called him to within 50yds he stood there scanning the woods... and turned around and walked away.....ughhhhhhhhhhh


Tim


----------



## Hower08

Public land seen 4 bucks 3 does and 4 unidentified deer so far had my eyes on a 9 pushing 130 then this guy came crashing in. Old mature deer. Just flat out huge body probably should have shot. No doubt mature animal


----------



## Tim/OH

Its the same freaking buck from last night....him and the same doe just came back by......now I’m more then determined to kill this buck unless something else comes by first lol

He would not break off that doe for nothing


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Hower08 said:


> Public land seen 4 bucks 3 does and 4 unidentified deer so far had my eyes on a 9 pushing 130 then this guy came crashing in. Old mature deer. Just flat out huge body probably should have shot. No doubt mature animal
> View attachment 6310969


 He got a big body sheeeeesh

You would some help dragging him out lol


----------



## baz77

AthensShooter36 said:


> Smalll world!!!!!! Good ole coal grove  the Chris d that your talking about his dad the owner of rax in ironton on 2 st I think
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup thats him...


----------



## Hower08

Yeah Tim he was huge I'm guessing 6 years old at least. First time I've ever deer hunted this spot of public too. Should have shot him but man when you see at least 2 mature bucks on public in the same sit plus have mature does right under you for 30 minutes and not spook that's success in my book. And I'm glad your big one is still in there.


----------



## AthensShooter36

baz77 said:


> Yup thats him...


He kill a good one ? I don’t have face book lol I’ll get myself in trouble lol. Do you have a pic of it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Hower08 said:


> Public land seen 4 bucks 3 does and 4 unidentified deer so far had my eyes on a 9 pushing 130 then this guy came crashing in. Old mature deer. Just flat out huge body probably should have shot. No doubt mature animal
> View attachment 6310969


Damn Hower that looks like a Saskatchewan buck minus the chocolate horns, huge body!! Glad you’re reporting good movement too. Even tho we’re many miles apart, your reports(with RH1 too of course)have been similar to mine this year, similar dates too, so you are definitely giving me some hope for this weekend. Weather looks perfect for killing a big buck too! Is your public area in Tusc?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> Its the same freaking buck from last night....him and the same doe just came back by......now I’m more then determined to kill this buck unless something else comes by first lol
> 
> He would not break off that doe for nothing
> 
> 
> Tim


That’s alright Tim, she’s keeping him in the area, and she’s bound to lead him by your stand eventually! You’re gonna git r done, I️ can just feel it. Going out all weekend?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AthensShooter36

baz77 said:


> Yup thats him...


I played football and baseball with him at rock hill what year did you graduate from the grove? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Tim/OH said:


> Hope she gets better ASAP bro
> 
> 
> Tim


Thanks brother...


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> That’s alright Tim, she’s keeping him in the area, and she’s bound to lead him by your stand eventually! You’re gonna git r done, I️ can just feel it. Going out all weekend?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I hope so Clint....can’t go tomorrow morning but will be out early afternoon and all day Sunday 


Tim


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> I hope so Clint....can’t go tomorrow morning but will be out early afternoon and all day Sunday
> 
> 
> Tim


Same schedule for me too. It’s time Tim!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

Couple more public pics from tonight


----------



## Tim/OH

Hower08 said:


> Yeah Tim he was huge I'm guessing 6 years old at least. First time I've ever deer hunted this spot of public too. Should have shot him but man when you see at least 2 mature bucks on public in the same sit plus have mature does right under you for 30 minutes and not spook that's success in my book. And I'm glad your big one is still in there.


 Heck yeah man that is success for sure...you going back out there tomorrow 


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Same schedule for me too. It’s time Tim!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Let’s get it done brother


Tim


----------



## mtn3531

6x5BC said:


> Lol. That's funny
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Figured you'd like that. It gets butchered most times lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## vtbowhntr

Hower08 said:


> Couple more public pics from tonight
> View attachment 6311093
> 
> View attachment 6311095


Your better than me, I just cant let a 5.5yr old plus walk no matter the size of his rack. This is a great week if you are looking to kill a fully mature buck as I have been saying for years. You and others are proving it good luck.


----------



## CarpCommander

Only saw one lone 7pt cruising this evening. Slow...

I did notice quite a few guys were taking advantage of the 'extra early' gun season tonight. Sounded like a war zone all day, then tapered off, then just a few lone shots the last hour or so of daylight.


----------



## Hower08

vtbowhntr said:


> Your better than me, I just cant let a 5.5yr old plus walk no matter the size of his rack. This is a great week if you are looking to kill a fully mature buck as I have been saying for years. You and others are proving it good luck.


I honestly don't know why I didn't shoot it. I thought the big 9 I was watching was coming and he just disappeared. And yes Tim I'll be on my main farm in morning and if I don't kill one there I will be back at the same spot I was in tonight for the evening sit. After that deer went behind me I was going come back come back lol. He came in on a string after I snort wheeze at the 9 I was watching. I can guarantee everyone one thing for sure and that is that, that is the most mature deer I have ever let walk. Hell I've never even killed a pope and young yet. 

If I see him again he probably won't be as lucky


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Hunted 2-dark, saw 3 does together and one lone doe, no bucks. Meigs, Co.


----------



## Hower08

In the tree since 630 busted what sounded like half dozen deer together on way to stand. Couple of them sounded awful heavy. Fml


----------



## dduff1

Had buck chasing doe before light could hear him grunting but only could se when they hit the edge of woods. Then had yote come in and tried to head shoot it. Only had a split second to shoot and **** half inch high. Then apparently it’s mate came by but busted me trying to get turned to shoot it. Damn yotes


----------



## billhalljr

Pulled in after daylight see solid buck with doe heading to corn. They should be firing up combine soon so hoping get bumped by me

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## AthensShooter36

Well guys at the gender reveal place to see what my (2nd) little hunting buddy is gonna be nervous as all get out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IrishHunter1

4 does in Knox- came in for a drink, nothing following, but they were on alert.


----------



## BBD1984

Man what a beautiful morning.... Not hunting but man is it gorgeous!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GTO63

billhalljr said:


> Pulled in after daylight see solid buck with doe heading to corn. They should be firing up combine soon so hoping get bumped by me
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Hey Mr. Bill! how have you been!


----------



## billhalljr

GTO63 said:


> Hey Mr. Bill! how have you been!


Hey Steve. Good but like most guys pulling my hair out after 2.5 week "rut" vacation. Nice buck u got, congrats. Good luck all


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

120s 8 Point cruise threw 7:45 this morning Monroe County 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corybrown50

Pretty frustrating morning, 7 deer yesterday and nothing today. Slightly warmer but not enough to make a difference, or so I thought.....

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Tacitus

saw 2 a small doe and a spike had a nice buck come out yesterday and went downwind hoping he was planing on circling back in on me but he never showed back up hopefully this afternoon will be better than this morning it was windy and the ones that i saw were moving slowwwwwww......Scioto co.


----------



## BBD1984

BBD1984 said:


> Man what a beautiful morning.... Not hunting but man is it gorgeous!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Just finished our fly over.... no deer. Did see a coyote laying down in the middle of a field... got real excited for a spilt second... bummer fellas...going to be sulking over this for a while.....going to be hitting the range before hit the stand again!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GTO63

billhalljr said:


> Hey Steve. Good but like most guys pulling my hair out after 2.5 week "rut" vacation. Nice buck u got, congrats. Good luck all
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Thanks Bill good luck!


----------



## Sasamafras

BBD1984 said:


> Just finished our fly over.... no deer. Did see a coyote laying down in the middle of a field... got real excited for a spilt second... bummer fellas...going to be sulking over this for a while.....going to be hitting the range before hit the stand again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Pretty cool view there, hope you get another big one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

In same public spot I was in last night rattled in a small 6 at about 2:00. He hung out with me for about twenty minutes feeding walked off and then came back through


----------



## CarpCommander

BBD-man that's pretty sweet for you to get to look from a plane. Super jealous. 

Is that CRP or standing crops around that woodlot? How good can you see inside the woods? It's way beyond cool to search with a plane, I'm just curious how effective it really is? Seems like it would be pretty hard to see a deer body with tree cover. Especially if there's honeysuckle or newer hardwoods growth.


----------



## Tim/OH

Deer are on there feet....just stepped foot on my stand and here comes 2 bucks chasing a doe one of them a shooter....the 8 kept chasing off this smaller buck...both there mouths wide open...


Tim


----------



## survivalistd

Tim/OH said:


> Deer are on there feet....just stepped foot on my stand and here comes 2 bucks chasing a doe one of them a shooter....the 8 kept chasing off this smaller buck...both there mouths wide open...
> 
> 
> Tim


Makes the heart start beating. Good stuff!!

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

survivalistd said:


> Makes the heart start beating. Good stuff!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


 Yes it does....that’s the fastest I ever put my release on and nocked an arrow lol


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

This 8 pt brow tines were tall sheeeeesh



Tim


----------



## survivalistd

Tim/OH said:


> This 8 pt brow tines were tall sheeeeesh
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


Of course :grin: hopefully he will come back by to say hello...

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

survivalistd said:


> Of course :grin: hopefully he will come back by to say hello...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


 Hopefully fingers crossed 


Tim


----------



## BBD1984

CarpCommander said:


> BBD-man that's pretty sweet for you to get to look from a plane. Super jealous.
> 
> Is that CRP or standing crops around that woodlot? How good can you see inside the woods? It's way beyond cool to search with a plane, I'm just curious how effective it really is? Seems like it would be pretty hard to see a deer body with tree cover. Especially if there's honeysuckle or newer hardwoods growth.


No that was a cornfield to the south of that woodlot....... We didn't see any deer that gives you any indication. Did see a coyote sunbathing in the middle of a field which was pretty ironic. But I think if that buck would have been laying in a cornfield even though it was standing I still would have had a pretty good chance of seeing. Can't believe how bad everything's flooded around me though. But I seen that coyote laying out in that field I thought for sure it was him! And then we did 3 pass-by, the last one being only a couple hundred feet high and then that's when he looked up at us

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Combines are rolling









Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## BBD1984

BBD1984 said:


> No that was a cornfield to the south of that woodlot....... We didn't see any deer that gives you any indication. Did see a coyote sunbathing in the middle of a field which was pretty ironic. But I think if that buck would have been laying in a cornfield even though it was standing I still would have had a pretty good chance of seeing. Can't believe how bad everything's flooded around me though. But I seen that coyote laying out in that field I thought for sure it was him! And then we did 3 pass-by, the last one being only a couple hundred feet high and then that's when he looked up at us
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


$65/hr....Carp if you want a ride... bring your own parachute though 

Kids loved it! The picture of the woodlot is where I shot him, right in that fence row between the corn, just west of that little island woods....#sobummed









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

BBD you put in a hell of an effort trying to find him....I applaud you bro



Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## BBD1984

Tim/OH said:


> BBD you put in a hell of an effort trying to find him....I applaud you bro
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Thanks man.... Just keeps haunting me if I would have put that much time in practising, I could have saved myself a lot of time and heartache. Lesson learned I guess.... Thought I already learned this lesson though....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

BBD1984 said:


> Thanks man.... Just keeps haunting me if I would have put that much time in practising, I could have saved myself a lot of time and heartache. Lesson learned I guess.... Thought I already learned this lesson though....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


On a brighter note.... picked my son up a crossbow on black Friday at Dunham... on sale for $179.99 Barnett Recruit... hopefully he's a better shot than his dad!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkimbel42

BBD1984 said:


> Thanks man.... Just keeps haunting me if I would have put that much time in practising, I could have saved myself a lot of time and heartache. Lesson learned I guess.... Thought I already learned this lesson though....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Don't let it beat your confidence too bad! S**t happens! Pick up your bow, trust your abilities, and smoke a booner! Sounds easy enough right! Great effort on trying to find that buck too BBD! Really you did all you could do. Hope you can get dialed in and back out there! I'll be watching and waiting to see you take a good one. Still alot of season Left! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Bkimbel42 said:


> Don't let it beat your confidence too bad! S**t happens! Pick up your bow, trust your abilities, and smoke a booner! Sounds easy enough right! Great effort on trying to find that buck too BBD! Really you did all you could do. Hope you can get dialed in and back out there! I'll be watching and waiting to see you take a good one. Still alot of season Left!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Yep that's the only way to look at it! At minimum I should at least change my AT name... lol.... BBD --> BBW (Big Buck Wounded

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwlife1976

BBD1984 said:


> On a brighter note.... picked my son up a crossbow on black Friday at Dunham... on sale for $179.99 Barnett Recruit... hopefully he's a better shot than his dad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That's a good little crossbow buddy. I bought a string and cable set from 60x and put on that same little crossbow for our kids a couple years ago and replaced the scope with one I picked up here on A/T and that thing was a deer slayer. 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkimbel42

BBD1984 said:


> Yep that's the only way to look at it! At minimum I should at least change my AT name... lol.... BBD --> BBW (Big Buck Wounded
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Haha! Good one! I'm glad your a good sport and can make fun a little man! That's the best way to put it behind ya! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

bmwlife1976 said:


> That's a good little crossbow buddy. I bought a string and cable set from 60x and put on that same little crossbow for our kids a couple years ago and replaced the scope with one I picked up here on A/T and that thing was a deer slayer.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


Great suggestion.... thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Another solid shooter just came through no shot though smh


Tim


----------



## Hower08

Longgg day today seen a glimpse of one thismorning no clue what it was and then rattled one in at 200 was only out of woods for 2.5 hours


----------



## RH1

Hower08 said:


> Longgg day today seen a glimpse of one thismorning no clue what it was and then rattled one in at 200 was only out of woods for 2.5 hours


Tomorrow bud.
Stay positive


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> Another solid shooter just came through no shot though smh
> 
> 
> Tim


Can I️ please borrow a couple of your “hot” does tomorrow Tim? You seem to have an abundance of them, and I️ could use a few. Lol. I️ did watch the third shooter of the year walk right in front of the “other” stand I️ was considering for a sit. Just can’t win this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Can I️ please borrow a couple of your “hot” does tomorrow Tim? You seem to have an abundance of them, and I️ could use a few. Lol. I️ did watch the third shooter of the year walk right in front of the “other” stand I️ was considering for a sit. Just can’t win this year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Of course you can clint lol...I can’t win either man this week including today has taken a toll on my brain lol


Tim


----------



## BBD1984

Is anybody taking Monday off of work to join the ranks of the orange Army?

Lot of family traditions revolve around gun week..... That's how I got interested in hunting as a young kid my grandpa and all of his brothers would meet in a one-room cabin down in Meigs County. Some of my Fondest Memories 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TB10

I was fortunate to arrow this buck yesterday morning out cruising for does in Crawford county. I enjoy following this thread every year! Congrats to all those with nice kills this year and good luck to those still working to get it done!


----------



## 6x5BC

TB10 said:


> View attachment 6312069
> 
> 
> 
> I was fortunate to arrow this buck yesterday morning out cruising for does in Crawford county. I enjoy following this thread every year! Congrats to all those with nice kills this year and good luck to those still working to get it done!


7x6 ! Cool buck !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

TB10 said:


> View attachment 6312069
> 
> 
> 
> I was fortunate to arrow this buck yesterday morning out cruising for does in Crawford county. I enjoy following this thread every year! Congrats to all those with nice kills this year and good luck to those still working to get it done!


Good work TB what a brute....!!! also your amongst friends, no need to hide your face

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TB10

okay sorry! I wanted to make it about the deer and not myself! And trust me, I did you a favor by hiding my face lol :teeth:


----------



## vtbowhntr

TB10 said:


> View attachment 6312069
> 
> 
> 
> I was fortunate to arrow this buck yesterday morning out cruising for does in Crawford county. I enjoy following this thread every year! Congrats to all those with nice kills this year and good luck to those still working to get it done!


Congrats on a great buck right before the orange army hits the woods Monday.


----------



## vtbowhntr

Tim/OH said:


> Another solid shooter just came through no shot though smh
> 
> 
> Tim


Man I am pulling for you big time, you are on bucks and its just not working out good luck and hope you smack a giant tomorrow.


----------



## BBD1984

TB10 said:


> okay sorry! I wanted to make it about the deer and not myself! And trust me, I did you a favor by hiding my face lol :teeth:


Haha.... nice deer and nice gear nonetheless

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

BBD1984 said:


> Is anybody taking Monday off of work to join the ranks of the orange Army?
> 
> Lot of family traditions revolve around gun week..... That's how I got interested in hunting as a young kid my grandpa and all of his brothers would meet in a one-room cabin down in Meigs County. Some of my Fondest Memories
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I will hunt with stick and string all week. [emoji106]


----------



## l8_apexer

Not seeing deer at all skunked last four sits


----------



## BowtechHunter65

TB10 said:


> View attachment 6312069
> 
> 
> 
> I was fortunate to arrow this buck yesterday morning out cruising for does in Crawford county. I enjoy following this thread every year! Congrats to all those with nice kills this year and good luck to those still working to get it done!


Gtreat deer, congrats!


----------



## Tim/OH

vtbowhntr said:


> Man I am pulling for you big time, you are on bucks and its just not working out good luck and hope you smack a giant tomorrow.


 Me too bro...thanks


Tim


----------



## PABBD

BBD1984 said:


> On a brighter note.... picked my son up a crossbow on black Friday at Dunham... on sale for $179.99 Barnett Recruit... hopefully he's a better shot than his dad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Invest in a Caldwell Fieldpod. It will make shooting much easier for your little guy. My daughter has used one for 3 years with much success


----------



## lutzweiser

bowtechhunter65 said:


> i will hunt with stick and string all week. [emoji106]


dilly dilly!!!!!


----------



## hdrking2003

Been in stand since 6:30. Had a spike chase 3 does thru about 7:00, grunting up a storm. Beautiful morning!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hank lee

what do you guys think about the 50 degree weather next week? I sure hope they will be moving.


----------



## Hower08

ero motivation thismorning. Alarm went off I woke up laid there awake for a minute and just wasn't feeling it


----------



## l8_apexer

Where are the damn deer? Ridiculous. On private ground managed fir deer have seen one deer in last 5 days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

I'll be out with the bang stick. Prob in Knox county Monday.

Good luck.




BBD1984 said:


> Is anybody taking Monday off of work to join the ranks of the orange Army?
> 
> Lot of family traditions revolve around gun week..... That's how I got interested in hunting as a young kid my grandpa and all of his brothers would meet in a one-room cabin down in Meigs County. Some of my Fondest Memories
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

*Saturday Licking county*

0615: Pulled into the field and had three deer waiting on the hill side.
0715: Three does crossing top of field 120 yards away.
1630: Climbed down and headed home. (Had company coming for supper).


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Headed to PA for opening day of buck season


----------



## Tiggie_00

Doe city. Where did all the bucks go?


----------



## dduff1

Doe parade today. No bucks


----------



## hdrking2003

Well after a fairly uneventful morning I️ checked a couple trail cams. It appears my streak of picking the wrong stand at the wrong time continues. This is 20 yards from the stand I️ was not in last Sunday morning. Man have I️ been beat up this year!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Yep, they know where we aren't!



hdrking2003 said:


> Well after a fairly uneventful morning I️ checked a couple trail cams. It appears my streak of picking the wrong stand at the wrong time continues. This is 20 yards from the stand I️ was not in last Sunday morning. Man have I️ been beat up this year!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

*Bow hunting hours*

Just figured it up, been out at least 115 hours with the bow. (Usually don't get that many hours out, but this year I did).
I saw a total of ONE buck with eight points. Of the few other bucks I've seen, one was a half-rack four, one a half-rack three, a few four points, one spike, and a few button bucks.
And other than one evening when I was covered up in does I haven't seen may of them, and no group larger than four.
Where are all the deer?
Going to be in Knox county in the morning with the bang stick.
If no luck then I'll head to Licking county Tues.

Good luck and bee safe.


----------



## BBD1984

The Phantom said:


> Just figured it up, been out at least 115 hours with the bow. (Usually don't get that many hours out, but this year I did).
> I saw a total of ONE buck with eight points. Of the few other bucks I've seen, one was a half-rack four, one a half-rack three, a few four points, one spike, and a few button bucks.
> And other than one evening when I was covered up in does I haven't seen may of them, and no group larger than four.
> Where are all the deer?
> Going to be in Knox county in the morning with the bang stick.
> If no luck then I'll head to Licking county Tues.
> 
> Good luck and bee safe.


Good luck Phantom... that's a lot of hours with no reward. Hopefully you'll catch a break tomorrow!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyfunk60

I’m out for one last bow hunt. Neighborhood 8pt has been hanging around my neighbors property which holds a lot of does. I snuck in and got in a climber there was at least 6 does bedded sunning themselves off his drive I snuck in the back side to where his property buts up to some thick nasty crp ground hoping this buck comes by to check on his girls.. I will be out at the farms with the rifle all week. Everyone that’s going out during gun be safe and good luck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Only seen a doe with fawns this morning, nothing so far this afternoon 


Tim


----------



## hdrking2003

Got in stand just before 3pm hoping to see one of these big deer that just started showing up on camera. I’ve got my buck the day before gun season before so hoping history repeats itself tonight. Eastern Knox County. Good luck all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dduff1

Last hunt before civil war begins again. Always a somber feeling. Fat does will prob not get the pass tonight. The Obsession is hungry.


----------



## lutzweiser

Is today first day of shotgun season? It sure sounds like it


----------



## BBD1984

To try to help my shooting woo's...i just ordered a new stabilizer









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyfunk60

Just seen the big 8 running a doe in the big swamp down below me was hoping he’d run her up the hill 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Guys once again I’m speechless I just missed the same buck twice....the 10 pt


Tim


----------



## BBD1984

Tim/OH said:


> Guys once again I’m speechless I just missed the same buck twice....the 10 pt
> 
> 
> Tim


What happen!!!???

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKingofKings

Tim/OH said:


> Guys once again I’m speechless I just missed the same buck twice....the 10 pt
> 
> 
> Tim


Brutal.


----------



## PABBD

Tim/OH said:


> Guys once again I’m speechless I just missed the same buck twice....the 10 pt
> 
> 
> Tim


sorry man


----------



## Tim/OH

He came in chasing mom with the little fawns and then mom stops to feed for about 45 min while he is standing behind some thicket can’t see him at this point but I know he still standing there waiting for her to move...so she walks right pass me and here he comes around the thicket gets within 30 yds and veers off to the right....which would bring him in front of me around 30-35 yds...he starts walking faster and goes through my first lane too fast...couldn’t stop him and then I drawed back when he stops again and settled the pin...that’s when a gust of wind comes right when I punched the trigger and puts a small limb in front of me...of course I hit it and watch my arrow defect again...the path of the arrow was dead on smh

He ran off and just stood there about 60 yds away staring, but never spooked and then he just walked off



Tim


----------



## The Phantom

Thanks BBD. Sorry you couldn't recover your buck. Maybe another one will walk by soon.





BBD1984 said:


> Good luck Phantom... that's a lot of hours with no reward. Hopefully you'll catch a break tomorrow!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Tim/OH said:


> He came in chasing mom with the little fawns and then mom stops to feed for about 45 min while he is standing behind some thicket can’t see him at this point but I know he still standing there waiting for her to move...so she walks right pass me and here he comes around the thicket gets within 30 yds and veers off to the right....which would bring him in front of me around 30-35 yds...he starts walking faster and goes through my first lane too fast...couldn’t stop him and then I drawed back when he stops again and settled the pin...that’s when a gust of wind comes right when I punched the trigger and puts a small limb in front of me...of course I hit it and watch my arrow defect again...the path of the arrow was dead on smh
> 
> He ran off and just stood there about 60 yds away staring, but never spooked and then he just walked off
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


 mercy me... bud tough break

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

I thought Thanksgiving was! Started hearing shots at 0715.



lutzweiser said:


> Is today first day of shotgun season? It sure sounds like it


----------



## The Phantom

OK Tim. Time for me to take a shot at him!
At least he came back for round 2. Hopefully you'll get another try at him.



Tim/OH said:


> Guys once again I’m speechless I just missed the same buck twice....the 10 pt
> 
> 
> Tim


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Tim/OH said:


> He came in chasing mom with the little fawns and then mom stops to feed for about 45 min while he is standing behind some thicket can’t see him at this point but I know he still standing there waiting for her to move...so she walks right pass me and here he comes around the thicket gets within 30 yds and veers off to the right....which would bring him in front of me around 30-35 yds...he starts walking faster and goes through my first lane too fast...couldn’t stop him and then I drawed back when he stops again and settled the pin...that’s when a gust of wind comes right when I punched the trigger and puts a small limb in front of me...of course I hit it and watch my arrow defect again...the path of the arrow was dead on smh
> 
> He ran off and just stood there about 60 yds away staring, but never spooked and then he just walked off
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


Dude! At least he didn’t spook, keep after him and put an arrow in him this coming week.


----------



## Meister

Dare I say it, kill him with a gun tomorrow.


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> He came in chasing mom with the little fawns and then mom stops to feed for about 45 min while he is standing behind some thicket can’t see him at this point but I know he still standing there waiting for her to move...so she walks right pass me and here he comes around the thicket gets within 30 yds and veers off to the right....which would bring him in front of me around 30-35 yds...he starts walking faster and goes through my first lane too fast...couldn’t stop him and then I drawed back when he stops again and settled the pin...that’s when a gust of wind comes right when I punched the trigger and puts a small limb in front of me...of course I hit it and watch my arrow defect again...the path of the arrow was dead on smh
> 
> He ran off and just stood there about 60 yds away staring, but never spooked and then he just walked off
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


Damn Tim. We must be absolutely insane to keep doing this after being kicked in the sac as many times as we have this year......and yet we keep getting in the tree. Actually that could extend out to quite a few of the other crazy guys n gals on here. They’re coming to take us away ha ha......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Split_G3

Was only able to hunt this morning til 10. Had multiple deer heading my way at daybreak, no clue what they were, could just here them in the brush coming up the hill. Anyways a yote sounded off not far away and they all spooked and all i seen were several whitetails heading the other way. A pair of big does alone at 8am, was certain something was behind them and nothing. Just can't seem to find a mature buck anywhere this season


----------



## jimmyfunk60

Just seen the big 8 running a doe in the big swamp down below me was hoping he’d run her up the hill 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billf71

Went out this morning to bowhunt before gun and hopped on the 4 wheeler just in time for the morning milking. The path I wanted on was covered with cows so, I turned around and went 3/4 mile down the rd and let me tell you it was brisk. I went to another location that I had to hike back to a good ways up and down the hills. Finally settled on a tree 3/4 of the way up a large hill. Got set in my climber and waited 10-15 minutes and I heard what i thought was an early squirrel. It wasn't. It was this big guy slipping in alone from a hard night. He spotted something in the tree but didn't know what. He waited about s minute and turned to walk away. Meanwhile I was trying to ready my bow. As he quartered away, I buried one. He ran up the hill and behind a downed tree. About 80 yards but never came out the other side. I hate doubting not knowing and that was a long hour. I couldn't see my arrow anywhere so, I got down and checked. Great blood. So off I went to find this guy piled up behind that tree.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

The Phantom said:


> OK Tim. Time for me to take a shot at him!
> At least he came back for round 2. Hopefully you'll get another try at him.


 I might have to let you take a shot at him at this point lol


Tim


----------



## Luvt00hunt

hank lee said:


> what do you guys think about the 50 degree weather next week? I sure hope they will be moving.


I hope it rains to biblical proportions and is so hot that they cancel gun season due to the threat of heat stroke! For bowhunters I hope it's sunny and 35 with the wind of your choice all week...hahahaha!


----------



## Tim/OH

Meister said:


> Dare I say it, kill him with a gun tomorrow.


 I’ve never gun hunted in my life


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Dude! At least he didn’t spook, keep after him and put an arrow in him this coming week.


 Yep I’m glad he didn’t spook...


Tim


----------



## Luvt00hunt

Tim/OH said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dare I say it, kill him with a gun tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve never gun hunted in my life
> 
> 
> I knew I liked you Tim!! Stick and string or nothing for me these days.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tim/OH

billf71 said:


> Went out this morning to bowhunt before gun and hopped on the 4 wheeler just in time for the morning milking. The path I wanted on was covered with cows so, I turned around and went 3/4 mile down the rd and let me tell you it was brisk. I went to another location that I had to hike back to a good ways up and down the hills. Finally settled on a tree 3/4 of the way up a large hill. Got set in my climber and waited 10-15 minutes and I heard what i thought was an early squirrel. It wasn't. It was this big guy slipping in alone from a hard night. He spotted something in the tree but didn't know what. He waited about s minute and turned to walk away. Meanwhile I was trying to ready my bow. As he quartered away, I buried one. He ran up the hill and behind a downed tree. About 80 yards but never came out the other side. I hate doubting not knowing and that was a long hour. I couldn't see my arrow anywhere so, I got down and checked. Great blood. So off I went to find this guy piled up behind that tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 Congratulations bro


Tim


----------



## hdrking2003

billf71 said:


> Went out this morning to bowhunt before gun and hopped on the 4 wheeler just in time for the morning milking. The path I wanted on was covered with cows so, I turned around and went 3/4 mile down the rd and let me tell you it was brisk. I went to another location that I had to hike back to a good ways up and down the hills. Finally settled on a tree 3/4 of the way up a large hill. Got set in my climber and waited 10-15 minutes and I heard what i thought was an early squirrel. It wasn't. It was this big guy slipping in alone from a hard night. He spotted something in the tree but didn't know what. He waited about s minute and turned to walk away. Meanwhile I was trying to ready my bow. As he quartered away, I buried one. He ran up the hill and behind a downed tree. About 80 yards but never came out the other side. I hate doubting not knowing and that was a long hour. I couldn't see my arrow anywhere so, I got down and checked. Great blood. So off I went to find this guy piled up behind that tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Helluva buck Bill! Congrats!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luvt00hunt

billf71 said:


> Went out this morning to bowhunt before gun and hopped on the 4 wheeler just in time for the morning milking. The path I wanted on was covered with cows so, I turned around and went 3/4 mile down the rd and let me tell you it was brisk. I went to another location that I had to hike back to a good ways up and down the hills. Finally settled on a tree 3/4 of the way up a large hill. Got set in my climber and waited 10-15 minutes and I heard what i thought was an early squirrel. It wasn't. It was this big guy slipping in alone from a hard night. He spotted something in the tree but didn't know what. He waited about s minute and turned to walk away. Meanwhile I was trying to ready my bow. As he quartered away, I buried one. He ran up the hill and behind a downed tree. About 80 yards but never came out the other side. I hate doubting not knowing and that was a long hour. I couldn't see my arrow anywhere so, I got down and checked. Great blood. So off I went to find this guy piled up behind that tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Nice deer! That's coming through in the clutch! Is that Crossgun pink? ...


----------



## bmwlife1976

Luvt00hunt said:


> I hope it rains to biblical proportions and is so hot that they cancel gun season due to the threat of heat stroke! For bowhunters I hope it's sunny and 35 with the wind of your choice all week...hahahaha!


Amen to that. 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwlife1976

Luvt00hunt said:


> Tim/OH said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve never gun hunted in my life
> 
> 
> I knew I liked you Tim!! Stick and string or nothing for me these days.
> 
> 
> 
> Amen to that as well
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Meister

It what turned me into a bowhunter, Tim. I applaud you, however, I've only missed one opening day of gun (cuz I was in a wheelchair) for 23 years. More of a "just being out" kinda thing as apposed to blasting away at deer. I gun hunt the same way I bow hunt. Though, it does have to be larger for me to pull the trigger. Lol


----------



## lutzweiser

Meister said:


> Dare I say it, kill him with a gun tomorrow.



What’s a gun?


----------



## 6x5BC

billf71 said:


> Went out this morning to bowhunt before gun and hopped on the 4 wheeler just in time for the morning milking. The path I wanted on was covered with cows so, I turned around and went 3/4 mile down the rd and let me tell you it was brisk. I went to another location that I had to hike back to a good ways up and down the hills. Finally settled on a tree 3/4 of the way up a large hill. Got set in my climber and waited 10-15 minutes and I heard what i thought was an early squirrel. It wasn't. It was this big guy slipping in alone from a hard night. He spotted something in the tree but didn't know what. He waited about s minute and turned to walk away. Meanwhile I was trying to ready my bow. As he quartered away, I buried one. He ran up the hill and behind a downed tree. About 80 yards but never came out the other side. I hate doubting not knowing and that was a long hour. I couldn't see my arrow anywhere so, I got down and checked. Great blood. So off I went to find this guy piled up behind that tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Awesome man! Great buck! Congrats!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

billf71 said:


> Went out this morning to bowhunt before gun and hopped on the 4 wheeler just in time for the morning milking. The path I wanted on was covered with cows so, I turned around and went 3/4 mile down the rd and let me tell you it was brisk. I went to another location that I had to hike back to a good ways up and down the hills. Finally settled on a tree 3/4 of the way up a large hill. Got set in my climber and waited 10-15 minutes and I heard what i thought was an early squirrel. It wasn't. It was this big guy slipping in alone from a hard night. He spotted something in the tree but didn't know what. He waited about s minute and turned to walk away. Meanwhile I was trying to ready my bow. As he quartered away, I buried one. He ran up the hill and behind a downed tree. About 80 yards but never came out the other side. I hate doubting not knowing and that was a long hour. I couldn't see my arrow anywhere so, I got down and checked. Great blood. So off I went to find this guy piled up behind that tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 Congrats...What a giant!!! What county? And what's up with the pic of him sitting up, was he still alive when you found him or did he die propped up?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Luvt00hunt

Meister said:


> It what turned me into a bowhunter, Tim. I applaud you, however, I've only missed one opening day of gun (cuz I was in a wheelchair) for 23 years. More of a "just being out" kinda thing as apposed to blasting away at deer. I gun hunt the same way I bow hunt. Though, it does have to be larger for me to pull the trigger. Lol


Kudos to you man for getting out there! I just hate deer drives, 3 legged deer and amatuer week! Folks that don't deer hunt or touch there gun then go run deer like rabbits and sling lead at em! Giver real hunters like the guys on here a bad name.


----------



## billf71

BBD1984 said:


> Congrats...What a giant!!! What county? And what's up with the pic of him sitting up, was he still alive when you found him or did he die propped up?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


No, I propped him up. If he stiffens up like that it's easier for pics and wanted good pics. I found a branch with a fork in it to hold his head up. Better pic that way than laying there looking dead, I think.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## billf71

BBD1984 said:


> Congrats...What a giant!!! What county? And what's up with the pic of him sitting up, was he still alive when you found him or did he die propped up?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Oh, meigs county.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Nice buck. And got it done before all the noise starts!





billf71 said:


> Went out this morning to bowhunt before gun and hopped on the 4 wheeler just in time for the morning milking. The path I wanted on was covered with cows so, I turned around and went 3/4 mile down the rd and let me tell you it was brisk. I went to another location that I had to hike back to a good ways up and down the hills. Finally settled on a tree 3/4 of the way up a large hill. Got set in my climber and waited 10-15 minutes and I heard what i thought was an early squirrel. It wasn't. It was this big guy slipping in alone from a hard night. He spotted something in the tree but didn't know what. He waited about s minute and turned to walk away. Meanwhile I was trying to ready my bow. As he quartered away, I buried one. He ran up the hill and behind a downed tree. About 80 yards but never came out the other side. I hate doubting not knowing and that was a long hour. I couldn't see my arrow anywhere so, I got down and checked. Great blood. So off I went to find this guy piled up behind that tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## medicsnoke

billf71 thats a great buck! congrats on the hat trick


----------



## BBD1984

Man oh man what a beautiful morning to be in the stand.... For an all day sit! Wish I was there :-(

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

It is the opening day of gun season correct! I have only heard 1 gun shot


----------



## Tim/OH

BBD1984 said:


> Man oh man what a beautiful morning to be in the stand.... For an all day sit! Wish I was there :-(
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 Me too, I lost sleep last night thinking about my miss smh


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Luvt00hunt said:


> Tim/OH said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve never gun hunted in my life
> 
> 
> I knew I liked you Tim!! Stick and string or nothing for me these days.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep Im a die hard bowhunter
> 
> 
> Tim
Click to expand...


----------



## hdrking2003

RH1 said:


> It is the opening day of gun season correct! I have only heard 1 gun shot


Everybody around here filled their gun tags this past weekend. At least that’s what it sounded like when I️ was in the stand.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

hdrking2003 said:


> Everybody around here filled their gun tags this past weekend. At least that’s what it sounded like when I️ was in the stand.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good point


----------



## Tim/OH

Good news fellas, my friend at work said she would work 1 or 2 of my days this week so I can go hunting.....whooooohooooo


Im coming back for you 10 pt lol



Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Everybody around here filled their gun tags this past weekend. At least that’s what it sounded like when I️ was in the stand.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 It sure sounded like that in my neck of the woods too clint



Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Im excited yall



Tim


----------



## 1sawtooth

I’m a diehard bow hunter but do enjoy a couple days of gun as mainly I have some cool older stuff to shoot and the fact that I just love guns. Archery is my passion though and after a couple days I’m back at it. My family owns land in SE Ohio and what surprises me is the lack of gun shots opening day of gun in the past 10-15 years. In the past it sounded like WWIII but since 2005 or so just a shot here and there. What has changed? People just don’t drive deer any more? I actually prefer it this way but it’s a definite change for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BBD1984

1sawtooth said:


> I’m a diehard bow hunter but do enjoy a couple days of gun as mainly I have some cool older stuff to shoot and the fact that I just love guns. Archery is my passion though and after a couple days I’m back at it. My family owns land in SE Ohio and what surprises me is the lack of gun shots opening day of gun in the past 10-15 years. In the past it sounded like WWIII but since 2005 or so just a shot here and there. What has changed? People just don’t drive deer any more? I actually prefer it this way but it’s a definite change for sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


 Yup... my grandpa gun hunted Meigs county for 40 years starting in the early 70's... said back in the "day" 200 shots on Monday was nothing.... when I started going in the early 2000's you'd be pressed to hear 50 shots.... definitely a head scratcher....i bet that same area today, you might hear 20....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 1sawtooth

For sure. Orange glow people were everywhere. It was truly amazing to hear. I think 98 or 99 was first year I started to noticed a change. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RH1

What a beautiful morning to be out here.
Very few gun shots and the deer are on there feet. 
I have seen 11 so far, 4 were small bucks all pushing does around. Just need the big one to do the same


----------



## RH1

What a beautiful morning to be out here.
Very few gun shots and the deer are on there feet. 
I have seen 11 so far, 4 were small bucks all pushing does around. Just need the big one to do the same


----------



## lutzweiser

1sawtooth said:


> I’m a diehard bow hunter but do enjoy a couple days of gun as mainly I have some cool older stuff to shoot and the fact that I just love guns. Archery is my passion though and after a couple days I’m back at it. My family owns land in SE Ohio and what surprises me is the lack of gun shots opening day of gun in the past 10-15 years. In the past it sounded like WWIII but since 2005 or so just a shot here and there. *What has changed?* *People just don’t drive deer any more? * I actually prefer it this way but it’s a definite change for sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The generations have changed over the years. Kids are more into Ipads and Iphones and Playstation or Xbox. So every generation that doesnt get into the outdoors leads to another and another and another. 

And "Deer Drives" are the main reason why i quit hunting back in 1997, i saw my uncles and their friends "Drive Deer" every year i hunted and saw to many deer with legs hanging or blown off, or laying there bellowing because they couldnt move anymore, running for miles and looking like they were going to die from exhaustion, no thanks, not for me, that was the last year i gun hunted. I started archery hunting in 2009 and i wont pick up a gun to hunt deer ever again.


----------



## BBD1984

lutzweiser said:


> The generations have changed over the years. Kids are more into Ipads and Iphones and Playstation or Xbox. So every generation that doesnt get into the outdoors leads to another and another and another.
> 
> And "Deer Drives" are the main reason why i quit hunting back in 1997, i saw my uncles and their friends "Drive Deer" every year i hunted and saw to many deer with legs hanging or blown off, or laying there bellowing because they couldnt move anymore, running for miles and looking like they were going to die from exhaustion, no thanks, not for me, that was the last year i gun hunted. I started archery hunting in 2009 and i wont pick up a gun to hunt deer ever again.


I get what your saying and don't disagree with you... but how many deer right now have an arrow in them and are still alive??? My uncle who was born and raised in Meigs County.... Told me I wasn't allowed to bring any more Bowhunters down to our cabin after a buddy of mine shoulder shot one. Said they used to not let Bowhunters even in that area because when they cleaned them they'd always find a Broadhead or two.....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

BBD1984 said:


> I get what your saying and don't disagree with you... but how many deer right now have an arrow in them and are still alive??? My uncle who was born and raised in Meigs County.... Told me I wasn't allowed to bring any more Bowhunters down to our cabin after a buddy of mine shoulder shot one. Said they used to not let Bowhunters even in that area because when they cleaned them they'd always find a Broadhead or two.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yes my uncle told me the same thing, no archery hunting, all bow hunters do is wound deer. And i believed them until i started archery hunting. I think there are guys that take unethical shots, or marginal shots on deer with compound bows. And there are guys that are just bad shots and have no business hunting with a compound bow. But i bet none of those guys are taking an archery shot at a deer running full tilt in the woods or an open field. I just saying, gun or bow, you owe it to the animal to make a clean and ethical shot. And to me, shooting at a running deer isnt ethical.


----------



## 1sawtooth

lutzweiser said:


> The generations have changed over the years. Kids are more into Ipads and Iphones and Playstation or Xbox. So every generation that doesnt get into the outdoors leads to another and another and another.
> 
> And "Deer Drives" are the main reason why i quit hunting back in 1997, i saw my uncles and their friends "Drive Deer" every year i hunted and saw to many deer with legs hanging or blown off, or laying there bellowing because they couldnt move anymore, running for miles and looking like they were going to die from exhaustion, no thanks, not for me, that was the last year i gun hunted. I started archery hunting in 2009 and i wont pick up a gun to hunt deer ever again.


Agreed. I’ve seen a lot of small deer just left to as they didn’t want to drag them out. The old saying was shot first and look later. Not my thing either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lutzweiser

1sawtooth said:


> Agreed. *I’ve seen a lot of small deer just left to as they didn’t want to drag them out*. The old saying was shot first and look later. Not my thing either.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


My dad and uncles were meat hunters, they never left anything lay. Maybe not tag it because it was to small, but never left it lay.


----------



## BBD1984

lutzweiser said:


> Yes my uncle told me the same thing, no archery hunting, all bow hunters do is wound deer. And i believed them until i started archery hunting. I think there are guys that take unethical shots, or marginal shots on deer with compound bows. And there are guys that are just bad shots and have no business hunting with a compound bow. But i bet none of those guys are taking an archery shot at a deer running full tilt in the woods or an open field. I just saying, gun or bow, you owe it to the animal to make a clean and ethical shot. And to me, shooting at a running deer isnt ethical.


Exactly. That's why I'll be spending my free time at the range and not in the tree, until I feel more confident. Didn't practise as much as I like this summer due to building a house and renting in town... feel I owe it to the deer to get my skill set more refine. Especially after injuring a brute this yr....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Tim/OH said:


> Good news fellas, my friend at work said she would work 1 or 2 of my days this week so I can go hunting.....whooooohooooo
> 
> 
> Im coming back for you 10 pt lol
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


Great news! Now get that 10! GL


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Hunted from dark (0530) in the stand until 1000, saw the same 4 point I see daily. Heard maybe 25 shots and none of them close. Headed out from noon until dark. Meigs Co.


----------



## lutzweiser

Im going to head out with stick and string after work. Orange is such a bad color on me.


----------



## BBD1984

Any Field reports from the first day of gun season?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## arrow179

Delaware Co only heard maybe 7 or 8 shots from sunrise to 10 not including 3 from my own 12ga! I love to bowhunt #1 but I do enjoy being able to reach out and touch em with a 300 grain slug! Killed a coyote (almost had a double) and also a big nanny this morning. GL to all those wearing orange this week!


----------



## doug_andrea

Sat from dark till 11am this morning. Zero deer. 53 gun shots.
It was a beautiful morning though. 
Back in the tree now until dark 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## doug_andrea

Sorry... Seneca Co.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

Buddy of ours is hunting one of our farms and as of 4 hours ago he had seen 31 deer, one good buck and a pile of does. These deer were MIA during early Nov. Figures. Preble county. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyfunk60

Hunted this morning at neighbors and heard a hand full of shots saw one doe, came back to my place my dad saw 3 does... headed to the farm and did some drives, they had one good buck up and a doe before we got there, saw 4 does on one drive, next drive saw 5 does and a buck as we were walking in to drive, then I jumped a good buck in the swamp at 60 yards but too much brush. Going to sit out tonight at my neighbors.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

Tim/OH said:


> Good news fellas, my friend at work said she would work 1 or 2 of my days this week so I can go hunting.....whooooohooooo
> 
> 
> Im coming back for you 10 pt lol
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


Kill that SOB!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

1sawtooth said:


> I’m a diehard bow hunter but do enjoy a couple days of gun as mainly I have some cool older stuff to shoot and the fact that I just love guns. Archery is my passion though and after a couple days I’m back at it. My family owns land in SE Ohio and what surprises me is the lack of gun shots opening day of gun in the past 10-15 years. In the past it sounded like WWIII but since 2005 or so just a shot here and there. What has changed? People just don’t drive deer any more? I actually prefer it this way but it’s a definite change for sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Where at in SE Ohio I have a farm 8 miles south of Woodsfield in Antioch?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woobagooba

Northern end of Adams county, the group that hunts here got skunked opening morning of gun season. Never happened before in 20 years of hunting the same ground. Not much shooting was heard. The question going around here and highland is where did the deer go?


----------



## slashbait

Same in Ashland county? Were did these deer go?


----------



## doug_andrea

Heard 235 shots in Seneca Co today. Pretty common to hear 5 shots in a row. Just before dark I heard two bursts of 15 rounds each!
Not sure what they were hunting with, but it can't be legal in Ohio.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Spent nine and a half hours in the tree today, saw two deer total. My usual 4 pt (daily visitor) and a big doe. Meigs Co.


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

We seen a combined 27 deer me and dad and brother several small bucks one giant Monroe County 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

I saw around 20 deer today. No shooters but every buck I saw was dogging a doe. Very enjoyable day in the woods. Only heard around 40 shots all day.
Going to try and get out tomorrow afternoon but its my girlfriends birthday and all ants is for me to put Christmas lights on our house. So that will happen in the morning for sure


----------



## arrow179

Union Co deer processor today at 2:45 PM. Some good bucks including one 10pt that would be in the 160” range. Also a piebald forkhorn in the mix.


----------



## Split_G3

If someone woulda told me that I would hunt the ohio gun opener someday and not see a deer all day, I woulda told them they were crazy......BUT......it flippin happened. Today I sat all day and never saw a single deer. I hunt good ground and I hunt where numbers are just good enough and I hang my stands in proven good spots. I'm just baffled at the complete lack of deer around me since the start of November


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Split_G3 said:


> If someone woulda told me that I would hunt the ohio gun opener someday and not see a deer all day, I woulda told them they were crazy......BUT......it flippin happened. Today I sat all day and never saw a single deer. I hunt good ground and I hunt where numbers are just good enough and I hang my stands in proven good spots. I'm just baffled at the complete lack of deer around me since the start of November


It will continue to get worse


----------



## hank lee

palmatedbuck04 said:


> It will continue to get worse


Amen man. In all my years hunting ohio, wv, pa, and thought how messed up PA and WV were Ohio is coming downhill too. way too many deer being killed, from what I've seen on here with a few posts that EHD stuff got some deer.


----------



## Buckbadger

palmatedbuck04 said:


> It will continue to get worse


I agree certain areas are bad, look at the post 2 ahead of this in Central Ohio, as deer are going down there. A lot of areas with minimal sightings and harvest on the first day, says something isn't right for many areas? EHD maybe?


----------



## bmwlife1976

I've been checking the thread all evening waiting on a report from Tim. I along with many others are pull'n for ya buddy. I know you said you had a guy working for you and you were gonna be able to get out this evening. 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

HOYT_MUZZY58 said:


> Kill that SOB!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I’m trying brother...


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

bmwlife1976 said:


> I've been checking the thread all evening waiting on a report from Tim. I along with many others are pull'n for ya buddy. I know you said you had a guy working for you and you were gonna be able to get out this evening.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


 Didn’t get out at all this evening, I have someone working for me on Wednesday and Thursday so that might be the next time I get out...I will try to get out tomorrow evening but it’s going to hard because with traffic and everything I probably won’t be able to make it up a tree until at least 430 which is I know is better then nothing but deer have been filtering down into my woods around 3-3:30 and I would hate bumping them out of there that late


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

bmwlife1976 said:


> I've been checking the thread all evening waiting on a report from Tim. I along with many others are pull'n for ya buddy. I know you said you had a guy working for you and you were gonna be able to get out this evening.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


 Thanks man I appreciate all the encouragement from you and others on this thread 


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Great news! Now get that 10! GL


 Im hoping bro...before the gun slingers get him


Tim


----------



## The Phantom

*Knox county 0630-1730*

Saw ZERO deer.
Heard less than 100 shots, probably less than 75.

Nephew saw 21 deer in northern Knox, only one buck.
Brother saw 10 in the same area.
Son-in-law took a young eight point and one of the guys with him got a 15 point.


----------



## skippyturtle

Split_G3 said:


> If someone woulda told me that I would hunt the ohio gun opener someday and not see a deer all day, I woulda told them they were crazy......BUT......it flippin happened. Today I sat all day and never saw a single deer. I hunt good ground and I hunt where numbers are just good enough and I hang my stands in proven good spots. I'm just baffled at the complete lack of deer around me since the start of November


My exact thoughts as well. Heard over 200 shots and my buddies saw a few deer but I did not see a single one.


----------



## l8_apexer

Worst first day of gun in my life. Saw a doe and button buck feeding peacefully below me. Wandered into the neighbor and die got shot. All day sit-- and nothing else.


----------



## BBD1984

I got a pretty good response from my email I sent to the ODNR about the Ohio Deer herd or the lack thereof. Really surprised they spent so much time responding to all my questions and/or concerns.

It's rather long, so if you'd like for me to send it to you, PM me your email address and I'll forwarded it to you after I get to work tomorrow. 

Or I can try to paste it into a new thread. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkimbel42

BBD1984 said:


> I got a pretty good response from my email I sent to the ODNR about the Ohio Deer herd or the lack thereof. Really surprised they spent so much time responding to all my questions and/or concerns.
> 
> It's rather long, so if you'd like for me to send it to you, PM me your email address and I'll forwarded it to you after I get to work tomorrow.
> 
> Or I can try to paste it into a new thread.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Pm sent man

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## billk63

BBD1984 said:


> I got a pretty good response from my email I sent to the ODNR about the Ohio Deer herd or the lack thereof. Really surprised they spent so much time responding to all my questions and/or concerns.
> 
> It's rather long, so if you'd like for me to send it to you, PM me your email address and I'll forwarded it to you after I get to work tomorrow.
> 
> Or I can try to paste it into a new thread.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Pm sent


----------



## Sasamafras

Long story but after seeing this guy with a doe twice I stalked them. Turns out he was shot and rear leg dangling by tendons and tail shot off so glad I got him. Ironically think I passed him with bow. Would have nice first compound buck. Crawford county around 1 pm, plenty of people pushing wood lots.









His lady friend definitely got him killed...


----------



## Meister

I gotr done tonight boys. Sadly, without the bow. On a positive note, he was a deer who many have been hunting very hard ive come to find out.. When I get a minute, ill post a pic.. Off to bed after a long day.. All I can say guys, is keep your heads up. Can happen in a matter of seconds!


----------



## lutzweiser

Sasamafras said:


> Long story but after seeing this guy with a doe twice I stalked them. *Turns out he was shot and rear leg dangling by tendons and tail shot off so glad I got him*. Ironically think I passed him with bow. Would have nice first compound buck. Crawford county around 1 pm, plenty of people pushing wood lots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His lady friend definitely got him killed...


Exactly why you DO NOT shoot at a running deer!!!!!!


----------



## BBD1984

Sasamafras said:


> Long story but after seeing this guy with a doe twice I stalked them. Turns out he was shot and rear leg dangling by tendons and tail shot off so glad I got him. Ironically think I passed him with bow. Would have nice first compound buck. Crawford county around 1 pm, plenty of people pushing wood lots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His lady friend definitely got him killed...


 Good job bud 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Buckbadger said:


> I agree certain areas are bad, look at the post 2 ahead of this in Central Ohio, as deer are going down there. A lot of areas with minimal sightings and harvest on the first day, says something isn't right for many areas? EHD maybe?


No not EHD,greedy resident hunters harvesting to many deer for to many years.hunters are dumb and cant look ahead and think about their hunting property in 5 years.They just think "i can get 3 antlerless tags and im gonna try and fill all of them".so after years of taking more deer than they probably should have along comes EHD.Now its much easier to blame EHD than to look in the mirror.


----------



## lutzweiser

palmatedbuck04 said:


> No not EHD,greedy resident hunters harvesting to many deer for to many years.hunters are dumb and cant look ahead and think about their hunting property in 5 years.They just think "i can get 3 antlerless tags and im gonna try and fill all of them".so after years of taking more deer than they probably should have along comes EHD.Now its much easier to blame EHD than to look in the mirror.


Preach on brother palmatedbuck04


----------



## lutzweiser

palmatedbuck04 said:


> No not EHD,greedy resident hunters harvesting to many deer for to many years.hunters are dumb and cant look ahead and think about their hunting property in 5 years.They just think "i can get 3 antlerless tags and im gonna try and fill all of them".so after years of taking more deer than they probably should have along comes EHD.Now its much easier to blame EHD than to look in the mirror.


I did buy 2 tags this year, but have already ripped the antlerless tag up and thrown it away. When i saw the EHD numbers and the lack of doe on camera this fall and lack of sightings during the season i decided it was not a good idea to take anything but a buck. Havent been able to do that yet either.


----------



## BBD1984

palmatedbuck04 said:


> No not EHD,greedy resident hunters harvesting to many deer for to many years.hunters are dumb and cant look ahead and think about their hunting property in 5 years.They just think "i can get 3 antlerless tags and im gonna try and fill all of them".so after years of taking more deer than they probably should have along comes EHD.Now its much easier to blame EHD than to look in the mirror.


Until this year I was that guy.... Just assume that if the ODNR said it was okay to have three Deer tags in my area then I was confident in their assessment..... But now after reading their response about the deer herd maybe not so much. After I send out their response you'll realize that the deer tag quantity should be by Township not County....IMO. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

lutzweiser said:


> I did buy 2 tags this year, but have already ripped the antlerless tag up and thrown it away. When i saw the EHD numbers and the lack of doe on camera this fall and lack of sightings during the season i decided it was not a good idea to take anything but a buck. Havent been able to do that yet either.


Thats a great assesment on your part! The game commision is as crooked as it gets,its all about the money to them.money first deer herd second.i have not shot a doe since 1999,i have 128 acres to hunt use to see plenty of deer.The neighbors have 3 boys they took it upon themselves to put up feeders and shoot every deer possible and they did.it doesnt take long to decimate a herd,but it does take a long time for it to rebound.


----------



## 6x5BC

palmatedbuck04 said:


> No not EHD,greedy resident hunters harvesting to many deer for to many years.hunters are dumb and cant look ahead and think about their hunting property in 5 years.They just think "i can get 3 antlerless tags and im gonna try and fill all of them".so after years of taking more deer than they probably should have along comes EHD.Now its much easier to blame EHD than to look in the mirror.


You're on fire man. Preach on ! 100% agree.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AthensShooter36

my sister killed this buck yesterday around 1030 down in southern Ohio public land there!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

My county says antlerless tags not valid. But i can get 3 either sex tags. And only one can be antlered. Is this confusing to everyone, or just me. What is the differnce between antlerless and either sex if you already know you can only shoot 1 buck. If you do purchase 3 tags why not just say you can shoot 3 antlerless (doe) or 2 antlerless (doe) and 1 antlered (buck)?


----------



## lutzweiser

AthensShooter36 said:


> my sister killed this buck yesterday around 1030 down in southern Ohio public land there!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good for her, nice buck. Does the deer have 3 holes in it?


----------



## AthensShooter36

lutzweiser said:


> Good for her, nice buck. Does the deer have 3 holes in it?


Yes it does


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

AthensShooter36 said:


> my sister killed this buck yesterday around 1030 down in southern Ohio public land there!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome!! Congrats!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

lutzweiser said:


> My county says antlerless tags not valid. But i can get 3 either sex tags. And only one can be antlered. Is this confusing to everyone, or just me. What is the differnce between antlerless and either sex if you already know you can only shoot 1 buck. If you do purchase 3 tags why not just say you can shoot 3 antlerless (doe) or 2 antlerless (doe) and 1 antlered (buck)?


Lutz it is confusing,but i only buy one tag anyhow.


----------



## LONG RANGE

palmatedbuck04 said:


> No not EHD,greedy resident hunters harvesting to many deer for to many years.hunters are dumb and cant look ahead and think about their hunting property in 5 years.They just think "i can get 3 antlerless tags and im gonna try and fill all of them".so after years of taking more deer than they probably should have along comes EHD.Now its much easier to blame EHD than to look in the mirror.



Here is NC we can kill 2 bucks and 4 does or 6 does! And no limit on buck size. And you can pay $10 and go get 2 not doe tags once you fill your first tags!! We have a sorry management program or non at all! I have seen numbers drop here in the last two years drastically. Plus farmers can shoot them over the summer with no permits or limits! I know one farmer killed over 40 last summer. We have a huge problem down here as well! All you hear is someone hits a deer with a car and starts crying “too many deer”. No more drivers on the road!


----------



## AthensShooter36

BBD1984 said:


> Awesome!! Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

6x5BC said:


> You're on fire man. Preach on ! 100% agree.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I try,its very frustrating for me to go in the woods of Ohio and hunt when i know how good it use to be.it pisses me off when guys say,its coyotes,EHD,the corn is still standing,yada yada yada,its all bullchit.Greedy ignorant hunters residents i might add are the biggest problem.yes those others come into play,but dumazzes do the most damage to a herd.ive bowhunted Ohio 2 times this year i spend my bowhunting time in PA now,and muzzleloader hunt Illinois.i even took my boys to PA yesterday for opening day of gun,had a better time there than i could of here.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

lutzweiser said:


> My county says antlerless tags not valid. But i can get 3 either sex tags. And only one can be antlered. Is this confusing to everyone, or just me. What is the differnce between antlerless and either sex if you already know you can only shoot 1 buck. If you do purchase 3 tags why not just say you can shoot 3 antlerless (doe) or 2 antlerless (doe) and 1 antlered (buck)?


It’s a difference of $9.00. Antlerless cost $15 and Either Sex cost $24. It’s all about making more money.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Taking the morning off to cut firewood and lime the garden plot. Will get back to the tree by 1400. Hope I see more than I saw yesterday. GL to all.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

BBD1984 said:


> I got a pretty good response from my email I sent to the ODNR about the Ohio Deer herd or the lack thereof. Really surprised they spent so much time responding to all my questions and/or concerns.
> 
> It's rather long, so if you'd like for me to send it to you, PM me your email address and I'll forwarded it to you after I get to work tomorrow.
> 
> Or I can try to paste it into a new thread.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


PM sent....


----------



## BBD1984

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5323877

Here is the ODNR response...It pasted a little funny but I think it's readable. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jwolfe78

palmatedbuck04 said:


> It will continue to get worse


It will continue to go downhill, the ODNR does not care. Hunters will not police themselves. It is called self control and just because 3 tags are available, does not mean you should shoot 3. We need to quit having tunnel vision. Stop wacking every doe you see and it can rebound. 

I did an all day sit yesterday in prime land. Saw 1bb and that is it. 

The deer can not rebound if this guy comes to the same area, shoots 2, another guy comes in and does the same thing.

I have logged over 130hrs on stand this fall. Worst rut I have been apart of in the 2000's. Doe sightings almost nonexistent with the occasional small buck passing thru. I'm also hunting over a couple hundred acres, with good cover. 

A lot of hunters can not control themselves. If it gets worse, I'll take up golf.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

jwolfe78 said:


> It will continue to go downhill, the ODNR does not care. Hunters will not police themselves. It is called self control and just because 3 tags are available, does not mean you should shoot 3. We need to quit having tunnel vision. Stop wacking every doe you see and it can rebound.
> 
> I did an all day sit yesterday in prime land. Saw 1bb and that is it.
> 
> The deer can not rebound if this guy comes to the same area, shoots 2, another guy comes in and does the same thing.
> 
> I have logged over 130hrs on stand this fall. Worst rut I have been apart of in the 2000's. Doe sightings almost nonexistent with the occasional small buck passing thru. I'm also hunting over a couple hundred acres, with good cover.
> 
> A lot of hunters can not control themselves. If it gets worse, I'll take up golf.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Completely agree! I hardly hunt ohio anymore i go to other states.


----------



## hoytman09

I think the whole deer population thing is getting a little outta hand. Sure everyone like to see a bunch of deer when they are hunting but let’s face the facts, we are out there having fun and enjoying the outdoors, farmers are feeding our asses and providing for their families. 

Put yourselves in their shoes for a minute, everyday there are deer our in your fields eating your “money”, you let someone hunt it to control the population but this person wants to see 44 deer every time he walks into the woods so he never actually shoots anything. Well that dude just made your problem worse. Let alone have to listen to him complain about everyone sitting on the property lines and whatnot. 

Guys we are fortunate to be able to hunt other peoples land and enjoy the quality of deer in our state but sometimes you have to look past your own nose and see what’s really going on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1sawtooth

LONG RANGE said:


> Here is NC we can kill 2 bucks and 4 does or 6 does! And no limit on buck size. And you can pay $10 and go get 2 not doe tags once you fill your first tags!! We have a sorry management program or non at all! I have seen numbers drop here in the last two years drastically. Plus farmers can shoot them over the summer with no permits or limits! I know one farmer killed over 40 last summer. We have a huge problem down here as well! All you hear is someone hits a deer with a car and starts crying “too many deer”. No more drivers on the road!


Yes sir your exactly correct on this statement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mtn3531

AthensShooter36 said:


> my sister killed this buck yesterday around 1030 down in southern Ohio public land there!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know where that's at lol. I recognize the road 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## AthensShooter36

mtn3531 said:


> I know where that's at lol. I recognize the road
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Hahaha were Yu think it is lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travis12123

apparently hunting has got so bad in ohio that hunters are coming to NY to shoot pickup trucks. Luckily nobody was hurt.


----------



## kstewart91190

I'm sure this is a long shot but didn't know what else to do. Land owner just informed me that he is no longer allowing hunting on his property. No fault of mine at all. Group of trespassers caused damage to his property. The group of guys they I usually hunt with decided to go out on there own. Basically leaving me with no where to hunt but public land. Long story short I'm looking for a group of guys to hunt with this weekend. Id rather bowhunt because thats my passion but I'll take whatever I can possibly get at this point. I know this sounds desperate but like I said earlier I kind of am.


----------



## Tim/OH

AthensShooter36 said:


> my sister killed this buck yesterday around 1030 down in southern Ohio public land there!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 That's awesome bro tell your sister congrats


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

So my daughter has a doctor apt today, that means I don't have to pick her up from daycare....I will be out this afternoon after work



Tim


----------



## lutzweiser

AthensShooter36 said:


> Yes it does
> 
> 
> Bet he was glad your sister put him out of his misery, heck of a buck


----------



## styxbb

BowtechHunter65 said:


> It’s a difference of $9.00. Antlerless cost $15 and Either Sex cost $24. It’s all about making more money.


Antlerless tags also expire November 27th so they can't be used for the gun seasons(only youth shotgun). They can only be used in 10 counties or on controlled hunts. I would say it's less about money than trying to control doe numbers and specifically giving archers that opportunity. I used them in Muskingum County in the past, but they are no longer allowed.


----------



## hdrking2003

AthensShooter36 said:


> my sister killed this buck yesterday around 1030 down in southern Ohio public land there!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Used the whole clip!!! Lol. Congrats to your sis! By the looks of it, guessing this buck was running through the area? Chasing a doe, or......?


----------



## BowtechHunter65

styxbb said:


> Antlerless tags also expire November 27th so they can't be used for the gun seasons(only youth shotgun). They can only be used in 10 counties or on controlled hunts. I would say it's less about money than trying to control doe numbers and specifically giving archers that opportunity. I used them in Muskingum County in the past, but they are no longer allowed.


We used to be able to use them in Athens and Meigs counties also. We can still kill the same numbers of deer it just costs a bit more. 

Nonetheless I agree with all the posts about numbers. I am only buck hunting but if that proves fruitless by the last week of season I will take a doe. I have more than enough does on my place.


----------



## skippyturtle

lutzweiser said:


> My county says antlerless tags not valid. But i can get 3 either sex tags. And only one can be antlered. Is this confusing to everyone, or just me. What is the differnce between antlerless and either sex if you already know you can only shoot 1 buck. If you do purchase 3 tags why not just say you can shoot 3 antlerless (doe) or 2 antlerless (doe) and 1 antlered (buck)?


Nope not confusing at all. Antlerless tags are only valid in certain counties and expire before gun season opens on top of costing less. It would be confusing to offer 2 seperate antlerless tags. One for certain counties that expire before gun and one for every county that goes all season. Offer either sex and you only have to buy one at a time.


----------



## z7master167

jwolfe78 said:


> It will continue to go downhill, the ODNR does not care. Hunters will not police themselves. It is called self control and just because 3 tags are available, does not mean you should shoot 3. We need to quit having tunnel vision. Stop wacking every doe you see and it can rebound.
> 
> I did an all day sit yesterday in prime land. Saw 1bb and that is it.
> 
> The deer can not rebound if this guy comes to the same area, shoots 2, another guy comes in and does the same thing.
> 
> I have logged over 130hrs on stand this fall. Worst rut I have been apart of in the 2000's. Doe sightings almost nonexistent with the occasional small buck passing thru. I'm also hunting over a couple hundred acres, with good cover.
> 
> A lot of hunters can not control themselves. If it gets worse, I'll take up golf.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


While i agree with you on what you say, i will say this. I havent shot a doe in years on any or the properties i hunt in ohio and neither does my dad who hunts the same farms. With that said i have had a better rut this year than the last 5 years combined. I dont believe it was from a lack of does in the past years because i seen just as many as i have this year, i particularly think we had a different kind of rut, seems like the deer started chasing last week of october and it is still going strong, i know people that seen bucks chasing yesterday.
So maybe his year is what they call a trickle rut and not the explosion of activity in a few days?


----------



## lutzweiser

skippyturtle said:


> Nope not confusing at all. Antlerless tags are only valid in certain counties and expire before gun season opens on top of costing less. It would be confusing to offer 2 seperate antlerless tags. One for certain counties that expire before gun and one for every county that goes all season. Offer either sex and you only have to buy one at a time.


I completely forgot that one expires in Nov. Soon as i read that i remembered.


----------



## BBD1984

Any field reports today?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

I’m in the field, Carnage ready to bark but this orange vest is bullchit!!!


----------



## lutzweiser

He’s mocking me. Found 8 more just like it on my walk back to my stand


----------



## BBD1984

lutzweiser said:


> View attachment 6315671
> 
> 
> I’m in the field, Carnage ready to bark but this orange vest is bullchit!!!


Nice setup... what's the advance of those types of release your using, compared to the ones that strap to your wrist? Just curious....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

BBD1984 said:


> Nice setup... what's the advance of those types of release your using, compared to the ones that strap to your wrist? Just curio
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I don’t know that there is any. Just what I learned to shoot with


----------



## lutzweiser

Even my water bottle is legal. Orange cap Incase you didn’t get that


----------



## Tim/OH

Been in the tree for about 15 min


Tim


----------



## mtn3531

This one showed up after dark over the weekend. A new buck we haven't had on cam before. Taunting us.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

lutzweiser said:


> View attachment 6315671
> 
> 
> I’m in the field, Carnage ready to bark but this orange vest is bullchit!!!


Well, at least the bow has looks that could kill! Lmao!! Just messing with ya Lutz. The Carnage is one of my all time favorite bows, and I think it looks so damn sexy!! Makes me miss mine, every time I see yours. Warm evening, but beautiful evening. Good luck man!


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> Been in the tree for about 15 min
> 
> 
> Tim


Good luck big Tim!!


----------



## Tim/OH

BBD1984 said:


> Nice setup... what's the advance of those types of release your using, compared to the ones that strap to your wrist? Just curious....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 That’s a thumb release BBD, I’ve used one for a couple yrs love how you can clip it on the string and leave it hang there, only used a truball model before which I like because it had a rotating head...getting another one after the season

Try one out you might like it


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Good luck big Tim!!


 Thank man


Tim


----------



## BBD1984

Tim/OH said:


> That’s a thumb release BBD, I’ve used one for a couple yrs love how you can clip it on the string and leave it hang there, only used a truball model before which I like because it had a rotating head...getting another one after the season
> 
> Try one out you might like it
> 
> 
> Tim


I've been thinking about it.... Need any advantage I can get  I use a truball now that straps to your wrist and really don't have any complaints other than maybe it clanking around from time to time when I hit it against my stand.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

In two days driving some back roads where I live I've only seen three trucks.... I'm sure I'm missing some but doesn't seem like there's that many people out.....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

BBD1984 said:


> In two days driving some back roads where I live I've only seen three trucks.... I'm sure I'm missing some but doesn't seem like there's that many people out.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Well make that four.... by the size of that trailer he must be planning on killing a slew a deer!


----------



## lutzweiser

hdrking2003 said:


> Well, at least the bow has looks that could kill! Lmao!! Just messing with ya Lutz. The Carnage is one of my all time favorite bows, and I think it looks so damn sexy!! Makes me miss mine, every time I see yours. Warm evening, but beautiful evening. Good luck man!


We can’t all be 10’s king. Decent buck was bedded 60 yds from me in some knarly chit, never saw him till he got up and walked away from me. And as far as the Carnage goes, I know there are newer faster bows out there but this thing is a tack driver and so quite. I had it restung this year and think I’ll keep shooting it for a few more seasons


----------



## hdrking2003

lutzweiser said:


> We can’t all be 10’s king. Decent buck was bedded 60 yds from me in some knarly chit, never saw him till he got up and walked away from me. And as far as the Carnage goes, I know there are newer faster bows out there but this thing is a tack driver and so quite. I had it restung this year and think I’ll keep shooting it for a few more seasons


Lmao!! Oh yeah man, that ones a killer rig fo sho!! New ones won’t get you anything you don’t already have, and some would be a step back from the Carnage IMHO.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

Legal shooting time tonight was 5:27pm. Heard last shot at 5:47 and it was dark. I love gun hunters


----------



## chaded

I saw 25 today, all but one does. About a half hour before dark a buck came in chasing does all over the place and he was letting out some drawn out, 5-7 second grunts the whole time. I just sat on the hillside below the house this time and of course i got to watch all of this happen right in front of one of my stands on the other side of the ravine.....


----------



## chaded

lutzweiser said:


> Legal shooting time tonight was 5:27pm. Heard last shot at 5:47 and it was dark. I love gun hunters


There are people with bows that shoot past legal shooting time as well. You just don’t hear them. Lol


----------



## hdrking2003

chaded said:


> I saw 25 today, all but one does. About a half hour before dark a buck came in chasing does all over the place and he was letting out some drawn out, 5-7 second grunts the whole time. I just sat on the hillside below the house this time and of course i got to watch all of this happen right in front of one of my stands on the other side of the ravine.....


Ah yes, welcome to this years “Picked the Wrong stand club”. I have been the president and a client of that club this year. Lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6x5BC

chaded said:


> There are people with bows that shoot past legal shooting time as well. You just don’t hear them. Lol


Exactly


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

chaded said:


> I saw 25 today, all but one does. About a half hour before dark a buck came in chasing does all over the place and he was letting out some drawn out, 5-7 second grunts the whole time. I just sat on the hillside below the house this time and of course i got to watch all of this happen right in front of one of my stands on the other side of the ravine.....


Move over there tomorrow, Chad. 

So you can watch him where you were tonight.


----------



## chaded

pbuck said:


> Move over there tomorrow, Chad.
> 
> So you can watch him where you were tonight.


That’s hilarious. Earlier this season I actually watched two nice one bucks walk by where i was sitting today but from the other stand that they were by today. Lol.


----------



## lutzweiser

chaded said:


> There are people with bows that shoot past legal shooting time as well. You just don’t hear them. Lol



If a bow hunter shoots his bow after legal light but know one hears it did he actually really shoot it?


----------



## BowtechHunter65

lutzweiser said:


> Legal shooting time tonight was 5:27pm. Heard last shot at 5:47 and it was dark. I love gun hunters


Same here in Meigs Co. Heard one at 1744. Heard 20 shots all day, only 2 anywhere near me.


----------



## jimmyfunk60

hoytman09 said:


> I think the whole deer population thing is getting a little outta hand. Sure everyone like to see a bunch of deer when they are hunting but let’s face the facts, we are out there having fun and enjoying the outdoors, farmers are feeding our asses and providing for their families.
> 
> Put yourselves in their shoes for a minute, everyday there are deer our in your fields eating your “money”, you let someone hunt it to control the population but this person wants to see 44 deer every time he walks into the woods so he never actually shoots anything. Well that dude just made your problem worse. Let alone have to listen to him complain about everyone sitting on the property lines and whatnot.
> 
> Guys we are fortunate to be able to hunt other peoples land and enjoy the quality of deer in our state but sometimes you have to look past your own nose and see what’s really going on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very well said, the farms I bow hunt are agricultural farms that close family members make a living off of. They choose to have a big group for gun season and push deer rather than getting kill permits. I’d much rather continue a long running family tradition of gun season deer drives than have deer being whacked with a rifle during the summer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwlife1976

I spent the day with a close friend 1st a funeral for his mom. Meanwhile my number 1 spot was on fire today. This farm hasn't been fun hunted but 1 time in 7 years. All the neighboring farms have crazy pressure during fun week.








Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Camodan01

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Lutz it is confusing,but i only buy one tag anyhow.


Yep I only buy 1 tag also

Sent from my P00I using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Nothing this evening not even a single gun shot...


Tim


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Only 20 here in Meigs Tim but only saw 6 does all afternoon and that was in the last 15 minutes of shooting light.


----------



## The Phantom

*Licking county 0645 to 1730*

Sentry standing at top of hill when I pulled off the road into the field
0815: Small doe at 40 yards, let her walk.

Heard 45 shots by noon

1710: Nice eight point walked out into the field 175 yards away, about 30 yards from one of my stands. (I was on the west side of the field, he was on the east). Walked towards me about 20 to 30 yards but he was always traight on, and wouldn't take a shot at that distance. He had a very white rack, almost looked bleached or painted.

Heard 23 shots after noon.

Won't be out the next two days. May go out Friday.


----------



## Meister

Tester?


----------



## Meister

Wow that was easy. I killed him within bow range, does that count? Lol. 4:30 yesterday he came in on two doe. I don't run cameras on this ground due to trespassers and theft. Never seen him before. However, he was famous for a few other guys. Would have been sweet with a bow, but I wasn't letting 160.5" walk by me.


----------



## Meister




----------



## Tim/OH

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Only 20 here in Meigs Tim but only saw 6 does all afternoon and that was in the last 15 minutes of shooting light.


 Sheeeeesh I would of been happy just to see one lol


Tim


----------



## BBD1984

Meister said:


> View attachment 6316183


Good work!! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Meister said:


> View attachment 6316179
> 
> 
> Tester?


Sure we’d all love the perfect scenario with our bow, but cant always have it that way. Ain’t nothing wrong with sending a lil lead down range tho. Lol. Congrats to you man, he’s a brute! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

So mom with the 2 little ones escorted me in the woods...I heard deer walking through the woods when I was getting dressed and when I was done and started walking in the woods we meet face to face...she was only like 15 yds from me and was walking alongside me smh lol...then she ran off to about 30 yds and stood there watching, I crossed the creek and here she comes towards me when I started climbing up the tree....stood there about 10 min and then walked off and started grunting lol

I was like yes call a buck in please or did she think I was the buck lol


Tim


----------



## BBD1984

Tim/OH said:


> So mom with the 2 little ones escorted me in the woods...I heard deer walking through the woods when I was getting dressed and when I was done and started walking in the woods we meet face to face...she was only like 15 yds from me and was walking alongside me smh lol...then she ran off to about 30 yds and stood there watching, I crossed the creek and here she comes towards me when I started climbing up the tree....stood there about 10 min and then walked off and started grunting lol
> 
> I was yes call a buck in please or did she think I was thebuck lol
> 
> 
> Tim


Good Luck Timmy!!! Beautiful morning

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> So mom with the 2 little ones escorted me in the woods...I heard deer walking through the woods when I was getting dressed and when I was done and started walking in the woods we meet face to face...she was only like 15 yds from me and was walking alongside me smh lol...then she ran off to about 30 yds and stood there watching, I crossed the creek and here she comes towards me when I started climbing up the tree....stood there about 10 min and then walked off and started grunting lol
> 
> I was yes call a buck in please or did she think I was thebuck lol
> 
> 
> Tim


Damn Tim, you sure do have some crazy azz does down there in Licking County man! Grunting and chasing you around the woods?? She must be having gender identity issues.....a buck trapped in a does body perhaps? Did you have estrus on your boots or something?? Lol!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Damn Tim, you sure do have some crazy azz does down there in Licking County man! Grunting and chasing you around the woods?? She must be having gender identity issues.....a buck trapped in a does body perhaps? Did you have estrus on your boots or something?? Lol!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Lmfaooooooooo...clint I about busted out laughing lol

I don’t know what’s up with these does lol....didn’t have a darn thing on my boots haha


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

BBD1984 said:


> Good Luck Timmy!!! Beautiful morning
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 Yes it is bro....thanks


Tim


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> Lmfaooooooooo...clint I about busted out laughing lol
> 
> I don’t know what’s up with these does lol....didn’t have a darn thing on my boots haha
> 
> 
> Tim


Hey man, I’m just saying if you see her rub a tree or start making a scrape.....might be time to get out of there! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoytman09

My dads a taxidermist and got this doe in to mount the other day. Maybe yours will start to grown antlers Tim










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Nice morning in tuscarawas county.
5 does so far.
I have not heard a single shot yet


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Tim/OH said:


> Sheeeeesh I would of been happy just to see one lol
> 
> 
> Tim


I am lucky to have seen deer every sit this year. Bad news is 0 shooters. Tons of does and fawns. Just happy to be seeing deer and enjoying Gods creation from a tree.


----------



## backstrap75

In the stand this morning, good luck all . Interestingly enough, last year I killed my buck at the same farm as the first picture was taken, and he was also missing his left side


----------



## BBD1984

10 day forecast is looking mighty chilly....brrrrrr. highs in the low 30's and lows in the teens.... starting next week. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Hey man, I’m just saying if you see her rub a tree or start making a scrape.....might be time to get out of there!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Haha 😂 


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Clint I’m trying not to laugh out loud in this tree...



Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

hoytman09 said:


> My dads a taxidermist and got this doe in to mount the other day. Maybe yours will start to grown antlers Tim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 *** lmaooooo



Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

You guys are hilarious lol....in deer news I’ve seen a couple of does and heard only one shot so far


Tim


----------



## BBD1984

http://www.peakofohio.com/mobile/news/details.cfm?clientid=5&id=255994#.Wh7Aip9OnqA

Opening day #'s

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

http://www.peakofohio.com/mobile/news/details.cfm?clientid=5&id=255969#.Wh7BLp9OnqA

I knew I should have moved my stand before the rut....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Slow news day......

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hoytman09

I missed a 10pt this morning. Wish I wouldn’t even of shot. I was moving my stand from the morning hunt. Went in blind and wasn’t happy with my set up. I saw the buck this morning but he never came close enough. Turns outs it’s because he bedded down where I last saw him. Oh well maybe next time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwlife1976

I've been in the box blind since 12. With the my trusty bow . haven't seen the first deer. Same place I got pics from on and off all day yesterday. Now that the sun is starting to cast some pretty good shadows I think they'll start moving. On a bright. Note . I've not heard a single shot all day. Woohooo

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Been in the stand all day....only them couple of does from this morning 


Tim


----------



## BBD1984

Tim/OH said:


> Been in the stand all day....only them couple of does from this morning
> 
> 
> Tim


Stay alert Tim.... Those are the type of circumstances that always catch me off guard. Right when I think nothing's around he shows up!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

I’ve been following this thread all season since I usually hunt a farm in Monroe county. I’ve been stuck at work this year and couldn’t hunt as much so I’m only hunting in WV but our property is right on the river just across from Monroe county. Our deer are on pretty much the same rut cycle so I’ve been lurking and reading along trying to compare movement. 

It’s been a very similar rut over here. Sporadic at best. 

I’ll add one thing. Tim/OH, you’ve earned a freakin deer and I hope you tag a monster. I normally hunt a lot but I don’t think I would have close to the seat time you’ve put in even on my best years. Good luck the rest of the season! 

I finally have some time to fill a couple tags so I’ll still be lurking and reading while waiting on a plump doe or two to wander by.


----------



## heli-m hunter

Staying tuned in cheering ya on Tim hoping ya get him


----------



## Tim/OH

pbuck said:


> I’ve been following this thread all season since I usually hunt a farm in Monroe county. I’ve been stuck at work this year and couldn’t hunt as much so I’m only hunting in WV but our property is right on the river just across from Monroe county. Our deer are on pretty much the same rut cycle so I’ve been lurking and reading along trying to compare movement.
> 
> It’s been a very similar rut over here. Sporadic at best.
> 
> I’ll add one thing. Tim/OH, you’ve earned a freakin deer and I hope you tag a monster. I normally hunt a lot but I don’t think I would have close to the seat time you’ve put in even on my best years. Good luck the rest of the season!
> 
> I finally have some time to fill a couple tags so I’ll still be lurking and reading while waiting on a plump doe or two to wander by.


 Thanks brother appreciate it


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

heli-m hunter said:


> Staying tuned in cheering ya on Tim hoping ya get him


 Thanks man


Tim


----------



## tdurb1327

Was in the tree all day. Not a deer to be seen ugh. Even moved and hung another stand for the afternoon hunt. 3 sits straight. Not one deer. Can't wait for gun week to be over! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Liveblue23

I was out past two evenings but didn't see much. I did however find out that a big buck I was after got shot yesterday morning at 6:30am... Same one I passed two weeks ago cause I didn't want to shoot across property line. Why me, whyyyyy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwlife1976

bmwlife1976 said:


> I've been in the box blind since 12. With the my trusty bow . haven't seen the first deer. Same place I got pics from on and off all day yesterday. Now that the sun is starting to cast some pretty good shadows I think they'll start moving. On a bright. Note . I've not heard a single shot all day. Woohooo
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


Well y'all after a long season with plenty of opportunities, it finally came together this evening. I have seen this deer multiple times this year but never had a shot opportunity. I have passed up my fair share of bucks this year and had lots of those times when it just didn't come together. I posted a picture of this guy with a doe here yesterday while i was at a funeral. This evening He came out to the same food plot still with that doe and I was there to seal the deal. Not my biggest buck and I did experience some ground shrinkage but I'm stoked to have taken him with my bow during gun this late in the season. I was ready to throw in the towel after hunting all but 14 days since the season opened including 6 straight days of all day sits the second week of Nov. Which was awful this year.









Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

bmwlife1976 said:


> Well y'all after a long season with plenty of opportunities, it finally came together this evening. I have seen this deer multiple times this year but never had a shot opportunity. I have passed up my fair share of bucks this year and had lots of those times when it just didn't come together. I posted a picture of this guy with a doe here yesterday while i was at a funeral. This evening He came out to the same food plot still with that doe and I was there to seal the deal. Not my biggest buck and I did experience some ground shrinkage but I'm stoked to have taken him with my bow during gun this late in the season. I was ready to throw in the towel after hunting all but 14 days since the season opened including 6 straight days of all day sits the second week of Nov. Which was awful this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


Great buck. Congrats

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

bmwlife1976 said:


> Well y'all after a long season with plenty of opportunities, it finally came together this evening. I have seen this deer multiple times this year but never had a shot opportunity. I have passed up my fair share of bucks this year and had lots of those times when it just didn't come together. I posted a picture of this guy with a doe here yesterday while i was at a funeral. This evening He came out to the same food plot still with that doe and I was there to seal the deal. Not my biggest buck and I did experience some ground shrinkage but I'm stoked to have taken him with my bow during gun this late in the season. I was ready to throw in the towel after hunting all but 14 days since the season opened including 6 straight days of all day sits the second week of Nov. Which was awful this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


Wow man way to stick with it! You get one of my nominations for Hunter of the Year 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

bmwlife1976 said:


> Well y'all after a long season with plenty of opportunities, it finally came together this evening. I have seen this deer multiple times this year but never had a shot opportunity. I have passed up my fair share of bucks this year and had lots of those times when it just didn't come together. I posted a picture of this guy with a doe here yesterday while i was at a funeral. This evening He came out to the same food plot still with that doe and I was there to seal the deal. Not my biggest buck and I did experience some ground shrinkage but I'm stoked to have taken him with my bow during gun this late in the season. I was ready to throw in the towel after hunting all but 14 days since the season opened including 6 straight days of all day sits the second week of Nov. Which was awful this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


 There’s my boy....knew you would get it done


Congrats,
Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Been in the stand since 615....won’t be able to hunt this evening 


Tim


----------



## BowtechHunter65

bmwlife1976 said:


> Well y'all after a long season with plenty of opportunities, it finally came together this evening. I have seen this deer multiple times this year but never had a shot opportunity. I have passed up my fair share of bucks this year and had lots of those times when it just didn't come together. I posted a picture of this guy with a doe here yesterday while i was at a funeral. This evening He came out to the same food plot still with that doe and I was there to seal the deal. Not my biggest buck and I did experience some ground shrinkage but I'm stoked to have taken him with my bow during gun this late in the season. I was ready to throw in the towel after hunting all but 14 days since the season opened including 6 straight days of all day sits the second week of Nov. Which was awful this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


Way to get it done.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Tim/OH said:


> Been in the stand since 615....won’t be able to hunt this evening
> 
> 
> Tim


GL Tim, can’t hunt today cause I have a doctors appt. it has been quiet in my neck of the woods but the deer have gone nocturnal.


----------



## Tim/OH

BowtechHunter65 said:


> GL Tim, can’t hunt today cause I have a doctors appt. it has been quiet in my neck of the woods but the deer have gone nocturnal.


 Thanks man....I probably won’t hunt again until after gun season...maybe sometime next week....give them deer a chance to relax from all the pressure 


Tim


----------



## Lmbhngr

Liveblue23 said:


> I was out past two evenings but didn't see much. I did however find out that a big buck I was after got shot yesterday morning at 6:30am... Same one I passed two weeks ago cause I didn't want to shoot across property line. Why me, whyyyyy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So it was poached? Its not light anywhere in Ohio at 630am.


----------



## Hower08

Many he is saying he found out at 630 am. Because yes it's no where near light enough to shoot at 630.


----------



## tdurb1327

Tim/OH said:


> Thanks man....I probably won’t hunt again until after gun season...maybe sometime next week....give them deer a chance to relax from all the pressure
> 
> 
> Tim


I'm waiting two weeks. I like my peace and quiet bow hunting on public. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwlife1976

BBD1984 said:


> Wow man way to stick with it! You get one of my nominations for Hunter of the Year
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Hey buddy. I appreciate that. Our forum keeps me going at times when I'm ready to throw in the towel. Watching all of you experience the same ups and downs as I am reassures me that I'm not the only one playing this game of inches. But that's why we love bow hunting. 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwlife1976

Tim/OH said:


> There’s my boy....knew you would get it done
> 
> 
> Congrats,
> Tim


Thank ya brother. I'll tell ya, I was beginning to doubt myself. Now it's y'alls time. I get pumped up as if I'm there with ya when you get so dang close and something unravels. 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Now we're talking!!!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Camodan01

Anybody know about this deer killed in Ohio










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Countermeasures for my last mess up!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Easttnhunter01

Congrats, nice deer


----------



## Easttnhunter01

bmwlife1976 said:


> Well y'all after a long season with plenty of opportunities, it finally came together this evening. I have seen this deer multiple times this year but never had a shot opportunity. I have passed up my fair share of bucks this year and had lots of those times when it just didn't come together. I posted a picture of this guy with a doe here yesterday while i was at a funeral. This evening He came out to the same food plot still with that doe and I was there to seal the deal. Not my biggest buck and I did experience some ground shrinkage but I'm stoked to have taken him with my bow during gun this late in the season. I was ready to throw in the towel after hunting all but 14 days since the season opened including 6 straight days of all day sits the second week of Nov. Which was awful this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk



Congrats, nice deer. Glad you finally connected after all the encounters you've had


----------



## Meister

Bbd, make sure you shoot some down range before you hit the woods. I shoot a 10" smooth stability stabilizer. Similar to a stinger. I take it off, I shoot high. I swear my poi changed. Lol. 

PS, if gun season did anything other than yield me a nice buck, it killed this thread. Lol


----------



## BBD1984

Meister said:


> Bbd, make sure you shoot some down range before you hit the woods. I shoot a 10" smooth stability stabilizer. Similar to a stinger. I take it off, I shoot high. I swear my poi changed. Lol.
> 
> PS, if gun season did anything other than yield me a nice buck, it killed this thread. Lol


Thanks....I was planning on hunting with it. If my arrow misses, I plan on beating them over the head with blunt force.... it's pretty heavy and huge!

This is called Ohio "rut" thread.... so since just about everyone has quit posting, the rut must be over.....?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## billhalljr

Well, as you can tell.. couldnt quite sleep with him caped out in garage! The good news is the "missing rut" is what got him killed last night. He was glued to a doe which got the first round in him and since he still wouldnt leave her, i got 2nd round in him!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

billhalljr said:


> Well, as you can tell.. couldnt quite sleep with him caped out in garage! The good news is the "missing rut" is what got him killed last night. He was glued to a doe which got the first round in him and since he still wouldnt leave her, i got 2nd round in him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


 Good heavens man!! What a year you have had!! You should be a guide!! What county and was the 1st shot fatal? How high do you have to aim with a 20ga. at 300yds!?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> Countermeasures for my last mess up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Well that won’t kill the deer for you or be a quick “fix” your issues. You still need to practice a bunch with it man, lol. NOTHING substitutes quality range time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

billhalljr said:


> Well, as you can tell.. couldnt quite sleep with him caped out in garage! The good news is the "missing rut" is what got him killed last night. He was glued to a doe which got the first round in him and since he still wouldnt leave her, i got 2nd round in him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Wow, what a stud Bill(the deer anyway, lol) congrats! You sure there’s not a typo in your yardage estimate with the ol 20 ga?? 200-300 yards seems like quite the poke, lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billhalljr

Thanks guys. Licking county...im afraid so, ranged before both shots.. i would never take 1st shot at 300 although this crazy system will do it. Savage 220+nikon bdc+rem accutip = 1" groups @ 212yards when i tunned it up this summer! Btw.. this is the buck i INSANLy passed day before









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

billhalljr said:


> Thanks guys. Licking county...im afraid so, ranged before both shots.. i would never take 1st shot at 300 although this crazy system will do it. Savage 220+nikon bdc+rem accutip = 1" groups @ 212yards when i tunned it up this summer! Btw.. this is the buck i INSANLy passed day before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


 So for 300yds... he wasn't even in your scope sight.... and you still hit him... Where at...?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chief razor

Those Savage bolt guns are shooters! And with the second focal plane BDC scopes when you turn the magnification down you gain some yardage. Nice buck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billhalljr

BBD1984 said:


> So for 300yds... he wasn't even in your scope sight.... and you still hit him... Where at...?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thanks all. Reasonable questions as i wasnt aware slug guns had this capabilites until recently ...pls keep in mind i could have lied and said it was one shot kill at 100yards but just see no point in not being truthful. 1st shot @ 200 hit him behind shoulder, could have left it at that but one thing im FIRM on when hunting elk/deer/etc.. one u get one in them the only responsible thing is to keep shooting no matter where u hit them, in order get them down.. again.. i can lie here but dont feel like it.. so @ 300 i want 'another' slug in him so i purposly put top of bottom post just above his back but "center" of his body.. 2nd bullet hit just above him rump breaking his back allowing 1st slug placement to do him in. Hope this doesnt spirl out of control but .. im still pumped either way 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

billhalljr said:


> Thanks all. Reasonable questions as i wasnt aware slug guns had this capabilites until recently ...pls keep in mind i could have lied and said it was one shot kill at 100yards but just see no point in not being truthful. 1st shot @ 200 hit him behind shoulder, could have left it at that but one thing im FIRM on when hunting elk/deer/etc.. one u get one in them the only responsible thing is to keep shooting no matter where u hit them, in order get them down.. again.. i can lie here but dont feel like it.. so @ 300 i want 'another' slug in him so i purposly put top of bottom post just above his back but "center" of his body.. 2nd bullet hit just above him rump breaking his back allowing 1st slug placement to do him in. Hope this doesnt spirl out of control but .. im still pumped either way
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


If you have supreme confidence in your gear, have practiced with it extensively, have the skill set to make the shot, and it’s legal.......go for it man!!! You’re better than I! I don’t think I coulda steadied the ol slug gun well enough to reach out that far accurately.....especially on a monster like that. You’re truly the most unselfish hunter I have ever come across Bill, and you definitely deserve it. Kudos to you, and great trophy for all the hard work! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WarriorVanes

Hey guys, I check in on this thread every day and comment every so often. I went out Sunday evening and saw a really nice ten point that I wanted to shoot, but he wouldn't clear a thicket about 30 yards in front of me. I've had near misses (without ever even releasing an arrow) like that all year, and despite saving my best spots for November, I never saw the rut action that we all love and normally see at some point. 

I'm not much of a gun hunter, so I figured that I wouldn't hunt this week and that I'd get back at it late next week. That changed, as I was able to get off work early on Wednesday and the wind was right for the same stand that I hunted Sunday. I crept in undetected and though I couldn't see any deer in the 5 or so acres of CRP and pines in front me, I swore I could smell a buck off and on with the breeze hitting my face. At 16:55, I spotted movement - a small doe. She came down one of the trails that led to me, stopping every 7-10 yards. At one point, she stopped and I could still hear movement. To my surprise, she hit a clearing and I could see that she had the ten point in tow. They had been bedded not 75 yards from me the entire time. Sounds impossible, but this field has been abandoned for over 10 years, so its very thick. I shot him at 15 yards with my Marlin .45-70. There was no tracking job, as his body collapsed immediately. Although I wished it had been with my bow, I'm pleased at the end result. Like many of you, I've put in a lot of sits this year. 64 to be exact - per my journal entries.

Good luck to all of you that are still at it. For whatever reason, I haven't heard many gunshots in Champaign, Madison, or Union counties. There is definitely added pressure in the woods right now, but it doesn't appear to be to the degree that we normally experience.


----------



## Bkimbel42

WarriorVanes said:


> Hey guys, I check in on this thread every day and comment every so often. I went out Sunday evening and saw a really nice ten point that I wanted to shoot, but he wouldn't clear a thicket about 30 yards in front of me. I've had near misses (without ever even releasing an arrow) like that all year, and despite saving my best spots for November, I never saw the rut action that we all love and normally see at some point.
> 
> I'm not much of a gun hunter, so I figured that I wouldn't hunt this week and that I'd get back at it late next week. That changed, as I was able to get off work early on Wednesday and the wind was right for the same stand that I hunted Sunday. I crept in undetected and though I couldn't see any deer in the 5 or so acres of CRP and pines in front me, I swore I could smell a buck off and on with the breeze hitting my face. At 16:55, I spotted movement - a small doe. She came down one of the trails that led to me, stopping every 7-10 yards. At one point, she stopped and I could still hear movement. To my surprise, she hit a clearing and I could see that she had the ten point in tow. They had been bedded not 75 yards from me the entire time. Sounds impossible, but this field has been abandoned for over 10 years, so its very thick. I shot him at 15 yards with my Marlin .45-70.  There was no tracking job, as his body collapsed immediately. Although I wished it had been with my bow, I'm pleased at the end result. Like many of you, I've put in a lot of sits this year. 64 to be exact - per my journal entries.
> 
> Good luck to all of you that are still at it. For whatever reason, I haven't heard many gunshots in Champaign, Madison, or Union counties. There is definitely added pressure in the woods right now, but it doesn't appear to be to the degree that we normally experience.


Awesome! Congrats! Don't leave us hanging though! Post a picture of him! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

billhalljr said:


> Thanks all. Reasonable questions as i wasnt aware slug guns had this capabilites until recently ...pls keep in mind i could have lied and said it was one shot kill at 100yards but just see no point in not being truthful. 1st shot @ 200 hit him behind shoulder, could have left it at that but one thing im FIRM on when hunting elk/deer/etc.. one u get one in them the only responsible thing is to keep shooting no matter where u hit them, in order get them down.. again.. i can lie here but dont feel like it.. so @ 300 i want 'another' slug in him so i purposly put top of bottom post just above his back but "center" of his body.. 2nd bullet hit just above him rump breaking his back allowing 1st slug placement to do him in. Hope this doesnt spirl out of control but .. im still pumped either way
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Awesome story! Is he your biggest?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## woodslife

I will be on the farm starting next Wednesday, near hocking county. Hopefully the cold front coming in will get them moving good! Will try to post on what I am seeing.


----------



## svernatter

Mis post sorry


----------



## BBD1984

..... crickets,,,,,,,,

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Has anybody seen the numbers on kills since the first day of gun season? Just curious if they're still trending upward.....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

What a beautiful evening to be out.... clear skies and no wind.... very rare for this time of year... I'm planning on heading out in the morning with smoke pole in hand to a property that has yet to be hunted this yr to my knowledge....24 acres but only about 6 or 7 is woods but its connected to a giant wood block

Hopefully I can redeem myself.... not holding my breath though!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Super moon this Sunday.......woods will be bright.


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Deer in Ohio have all been abducted by aliens. At least on the properties I hunt. I'll be out in the morning, but more than likely just to see what I see. I'm thinking everything will get a pass.... except for a coyote. But still, at least I'll be enjoying a great sunrise and cool morning


----------



## BowtechHunter65

BBD1984 said:


> Has anybody seen the numbers on kills since the first day of gun season? Just curious if they're still trending upward.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Numbers as of Weds the 28th. The ODNR will post numbers again next Wednesday but will probably announce gun season numbers Monday. So far 107,113 compared to 106,969 on the 29th of Nov 2016.

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/portals/wildlife/pdfs/hunting/Deer harvest201718/112817deerharvest.pdf


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Most of the movement on my place is all nocturnal. Shooting has dropped to nothing so I am hoping the deer will return to some early morning/evening movement.


----------



## BBD1984

Very cold temps headed next week.... if you've got a food plot get ready....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

No deer tonight


----------



## billhalljr

Took buddy out and one deer i was after all year strolled out with two fork horns... so buddy has awesome 145.5" brusier

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

billhalljr said:


> Took buddy out and one deer i was after all year strolled out with two fork horns... so buddy has awesome 145.5" brusier
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Pic?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## billhalljr

Hope people dont i flip keep posting gun pics.. be back to taking people bow hunting next week! Licking county









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

billhalljr said:


> Hope people dont i flip keep posting gun pics.. be back to taking people bow hunting next week! Licking county
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


 wow Bill.... what would it cost for me to be your friend!? I make a mean chili cheese dip 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## billhalljr

BBD1984 said:


> wow Bill.... what would it cost for me to be your friend!? I make a mean chili cheese dip
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Lol. Thanks.. we can be friends but be aware the waiting list to hunt is a tad long.  this has been a blessed year so far but still have few kids to find deer for and now that im tagged out im hoping we can find maybe 1 more good one.. fingers crossed. Good luck all!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

billhalljr said:


> Lol. Thanks.. we can be friends but be aware the waiting list to hunt is a tad long.  this has been a blessed year so far but still have few kids to find deer for and now that im tagged out im hoping we can find maybe 1 more good one.. fingers crossed. Good luck all!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Bill what's your biggest? How big of a track do you hunt? What's the secret to keeping bagging big bucks year in and year out....?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## billhalljr

BBD1984 said:


> Bill what's your biggest? How big of a track do you hunt? What's the secret to keeping bagging big bucks year in and year out....?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


My biggest by far is this years buck. Ive guided old guys/kids/couple buddies to 14 150+ deer but until this year i personally never cracked the 150 mark. Most success on small tracks but have a few decent size weve been successful by systematically getting them cleaned up by getting the trash out. I.e. some DB shot an ok buck on same farm i got mine but made it know he was trying to get someone else to tag so he could ho after big one, so i worked with landowner to quickly put a stop to that bs. Other than that its just spending stupid amounts of time 12 full months a year scouting/hunting or keeping relations up. Gl all

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## k&j8

OhioHoytHunter said:


> *Deer in Ohio have all been abducted by aliens.* At least on the properties I hunt. I'll be out in the morning, but more than likely just to see what I see. I'm thinking everything will get a pass.... except for a coyote. But still, at least I'll be enjoying a great sunrise and cool morning


My bet is Russian meddling. Everything else they have been up to this year is merely a smoke screen so they could screw up the Ohio rut. Evil geniuses!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

k&j8 said:


> My bet is Russian meddling. Everything else they have been up to this year is merely a smoke screen so they could screw up the Ohio rut. Evil geniuses!


LOL. [emoji106]


----------



## 6x5BC

billhalljr said:


> Hope people dont i flip keep posting gun pics.. be back to taking people bow hunting next week! Licking county
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Congrats ! You guys always kill some great bucks and take great pictures that tastefully present the animal. Again, good job !!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

tagged out in Licking county today on a doe. Two october bow kills and the doe today. It's been a good season.


----------



## Buckeyesouthpaw

So far this year has been the worst I can remember. Warm temps, corn standing in field and more pictures of coyotes than deer on the trail cams. Bad combo I suppose.


----------



## BBD1984

billhalljr said:


> My biggest by far is this years buck. Ive guided old guys/kids/couple buddies to 14 150+ deer but until this year i personally never cracked the 150 mark. Most success on small tracks but have a few decent size weve been successful by systematically getting them cleaned up by getting the trash out. I.e. some DB shot an ok buck on same farm i got mine but made it know he was trying to get someone else to tag so he could ho after big one, so i worked with landowner to quickly put a stop to that bs. Other than that its just spending stupid amounts of time 12 full months a year scouting/hunting or keeping relations up. Gl all
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Wow that's pretty selfless of you! Looks like you were finally rewarded

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Took the past two days off to cut wood. Will be back out in Licking county in the morning. Need to get one before my grandson's birthday party!


----------



## BBD1984

Headed to the woods, a brisk 25F in Logan Co this morning. Looking for redemption!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

Busted out the loudest bow I own for the day. Tipped with a 300 grn hollow point


----------



## BBD1984

2 shots thus far









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chief razor

Heard the first shot at 6:15, been a dozen since. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

BBD1984 said:


> Headed to the woods, a brisk 25F in Logan Co this morning. Looking for redemption!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Good luck, I am out today working firewood this morning and hunting this evening. Go BUCKS!


----------



## BBD1984

Man just had a big yote headed right for me. Took my gun off safety.... he decided to go a different way.... don't get too many of those situations.... bummer. Had him at 100 but that's a tough shot for this ole 1100

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PABBD

chief razor said:


> Heard the first shot at 6:15, been a dozen since.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hunting by the moon light #SuperMoon


----------



## BBD1984

No deer but what a beautiful morning... wow glad I didn't go back to bed like I wanted

4 shots total

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

BBD1984 said:


> No deer but what a beautiful morning... wow glad I didn't go back to bed like I wanted
> 
> 4 shots total
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Make that 5 and boy was that close!!! Yikes

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Camodan01

k&j8 said:


> My bet is Russian meddling. Everything else they have been up to this year is merely a smoke screen so they could screw up the Ohio rut. Evil geniuses!


Maybe Chris Brackett was in town during the rut LMAO

Sent from my P00I using Tapatalk


----------



## Camodan01

chief razor said:


> Heard the first shot at 6:15, been a dozen since.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Someone has great vision to shoot at 6:15 or a really good light LOL

Sent from my P00I using Tapatalk


----------



## chief razor

There’s 1,000 acres of public land across from my property. They bring the idiots in by the pickup load! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

31 shots so far since 7:10 in eastern Knox county, and only one lone doe. The gun I brought out today shoots a 410gr Beman ICS and Wasp JakHammer combo slug.[emoji16][emoji106]. Good luck all!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Love my setup.... just need to see some deer!!! This property and the 1 next to me, very low pressure.... so where are my furry little friends!!??

7 shots

Logan Co.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Good luck y’all....



Tim


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Tim/OH said:


> Good luck y’all....
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


Thanks Tim, when is the next day you are going out?


----------



## Buckeyesouthpaw

Few shots way off in the distance


----------



## Tiggie_00

Deer gone nocturnal, darn that orange army to heck.. lol


----------



## Tim/OH

billhalljr said:


> Well, as you can tell.. couldnt quite sleep with him caped out in garage! The good news is the "missing rut" is what got him killed last night. He was glued to a doe which got the first round in him and since he still wouldnt leave her, i got 2nd round in him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


 Congratulations bill, every yr either you or the kids kill a stud....


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Thanks Tim, when is the next day you are going out?


 Your welcome bro, probably sometime next week


Tim


----------



## Hower08

I've got 3 does and a buck bedded within 100 yards of me


----------



## hdrking2003

Up to shot #50 this morning, and many within a mile or so. Doesn’t give me very high hopes for the rest of my morning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Then 51, 52, and 53 from the same gun as I typed my last post


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

still stuck at 7 shots and no deer...o man that sun feels good! Getting down at 10. might walk this property and look at sign for stand placement next yr

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dduff1

Ok so here I sit same stand as Monday where I saw 17 deer. All small bucks and does. This morning j hear a close shot prob 200 yards. Neighbor guy texts that he has hit a nice buck. Well he can’t find it of course. Said he gas to shoot through brush. This is second buck this week he and his son have wounded. PS no deer herd yet for me,


----------



## 6x5BC

dduff1 said:


> Ok so here I sit same stand as Monday where I saw 17 deer. All small bucks and does. This morning j hear a close shot prob 200 yards. Neighbor guy texts that he has hit a nice buck. Well he can’t find it of course. Said he gas to shoot through brush. This is second buck this week he and his son have wounded. PS no deer herd yet for me,


Anyone and everyone can wound a deer and loose it. We've all done it if we hunt a long time. But, why is it that some guys are constantly wounding deer without recovering them. All I can think of is that they must get an extreme case of "buck fever" when the animal shows up. Or, they take poor shot opportunities. Or maybe they aren't familiar with their weapons and haven't tuned, zeroed, or proved them at varying ranges. Whatever the reason, I've noticed that the same guys are more likely to have sad sack stories to tell each year about the one that they hit but couldn't find. Anyone else noticed this trend?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

6x5BC said:


> Anyone and everyone can wound a deer and loose it. We've all done it if we hunt a long time. But, why is it that some guys are constantly wounding deer without recovering them. All I can think of is that they must get an extreme case of "buck fever" when the animal shows up. Or, they take poor shot opportunities. Or maybe they aren't familiar with their weapons and haven't tuned, zeroed, or proved them at varying ranges. Whatever the reason, I've noticed that the same guys are more likely to have sad sack stories to tell each year about the one that they hit but couldn't find. Anyone else noticed this trend?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I agree. Definitely every year, and definitely seems to be the same people. They don’t practice all year long, then just grab a weapon and head to the woods like it’s no big deal. Then when they miss or wound a buck that never gets recovered, it’s their equipments fault. Next year they will do the same thing, only this time they will have new equipment that is supposed to “fix” their problem, instead of actually getting to the range to practice with their weapon of choice. Then there’s those people who, if they can’t find their deer within 100 yards from their stand, they forget about it within a few hours and move on. Yeah, I know a few of them. Don’t know if I should laugh at them or just shake my head. You owe it to the animal you are hunting to make sure your equipment, and your head, is right before entering the woods. Anything else is unacceptable!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dduff1

hdrking2003 said:


> I agree. Definitely every year, and definitely seems to be the same people. They don’t practice all year long, then just grab a weapon and head to the woods like it’s no big deal. Then when they miss or wound a buck that never gets recovered, it’s their equipments fault. Next year they will do the same thing, only this time they will have new equipment that is supposed to “fix” their problem, instead of actually getting to the range to practice with their weapon of choice. Then there’s those people who, if they can’t find their deer within 100 yards from their stand, they forget about it within a few hours and move on. Yeah, I know a few of them. Don’t know if I should laugh at them or just shake my head. You owe it to the animal you are hunting to make sure your equipment, and your head, is right before entering the woods. Anything else is unacceptable!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


all of these scenarios applies to this group of hunters. Every single year his son wounds at least one deer. Maybe more. Not sure if he does it with a bow I obviously am not gonna hear the shot. I understand it happens to all of us at some point. I am willing to bet the deer was moving also. Guess I am gonna get down shortly and try to help him as the deer is now on my uncles property according to what blood he did have.


----------



## hdrking2003

Tell me if this sounds familiar to anyone.....group of 8 does headed my way.....I decided that I’m gonna shoot whichever fat one gives me the best opportunity.....go to draw as they start to enter my shooting lane, when all of a sudden I hear some big time grunting coming from where the does just came from.....I let down and wait to see what it is.......damn spike comes busting thru and chases off all my does[emoji20]. He sounded ferocious when he was coming in, and he definitely had me fooled, lol. Saw 10 does n 3 Lil guys cruising thru this morning, and counted 72 shots from 7:10-10:30am. Eastern Knox 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Headed back home. Only heard 7 shots and some were pretty far off. Walked pretty much the whole property I was hunting didn't see one deer other than a doe running across the field far away. Did notice a few new stands on the adjacent properties... But the property I was hunting is low pressured, if any at all and has really good thick hiding spots. Surprised I didn't kick anything up on the 6 day of gun season. Deer have just about disappeared where I live....

Logan Co.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwlife1976

dduff1 said:


> all of these scenarios applies to this group of hunters. Every single year his son wounds at least one deer. Maybe more. Not sure if he does it with a bow I obviously am not gonna hear the shot. I understand it happens to all of us at some point. I am willing to bet the deer was moving also. Guess I am gonna get down shortly and try to help him as the deer is now on my uncles property according to what blood he did have.


Just yesterday evening I was headed to my honey hole when I seem a couple Orange Army *******s headed to my woods. I stopped and shouted at them to stay the help out . One of them called and said he was tracking a deer but they were set up like a drive was about to go down. I was fighting mad. I told him he could look after. Dark if he did indeed shoot a deer. When my buddy and I got done bow hunting he was waitn on us to ask if He could go in. It was the same Young guy who shot a nice 8 3 weeks ago with his bow and never recovered it. I let him go look. He txtd me at 11:00 last night and said he never found this one either. Really burns me up man. Now I have another dead buck. A big 10 at that laying. Somewhere dead on the farm. I absolutely hate gun week as a dedicated bow hunter. Every year I deal with this sh&$ during gun season . tresspassers, thieves, and 
*****holes

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Liveblue23

Well guys I came in this evening to hunt and walking in I find my feeder flipped over and cam dangling from the tree... Freaking low life posi tell ya what. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Stuck at a wedding reception.... anybody out? Looks like a nice evening to be in a tree....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Meister

0. Few of my buddies in the Stark woods got skunked too.


----------



## Bkimbel42

Meister said:


> 0. Few of my buddies in the Stark woods got skunked too.


I didn't go out at all, but brother and father got skunked here in stark. On the Brightside my top two shooters are live and well! Just showed back up on camera!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## GTO63

billhalljr said:


> Well, as you can tell.. couldnt quite sleep with him caped out in garage! The good news is the "missing rut" is what got him killed last night. He was glued to a doe which got the first round in him and since he still wouldnt leave her, i got 2nd round in him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk



Dang Bill! he is a stud! congrats

I went out last night and shot doe,


----------



## Buckeyesouthpaw

Got this ol’ boy 2 weeks ago. Just sat down in the stand and didn’t even have my release on yet when three of them came in on me. He was right around 40-45lbs.


----------



## billhalljr

GTO63 said:


> Dang Bill! he is a stud! congrats
> 
> I went out last night and shot doe,


Thanks Steve. Very nice doe, way to stick with stick-string!

Tonight was night/day difference than yesterday.. back to being bat**** crazy.. not a deer to be found or any pics on cellcams. Last night we actually got 2.. 19 year old kid ive been teaching hunt last 5 years hit one out my stand on another farm but we had recover this am as he was unsure shot. Turns out he made decent shot with my borrowed gun and quick revovery. Outta 5 years/bucks with me this is his first gun buck but as everyone knows... its been tough year.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

billhalljr said:


> Thanks Steve. Very nice doe, way to stick with stick-string!
> 
> Tonight was night/day difference than yesterday.. back to being bat**** crazy.. not a deer to be found or any pics on cellcams. Last night we actually got 2.. 19 year old kid ive been teaching hunt last 5 years hit one out my stand on another farm but we had recover this am as he was unsure shot. Turns out he made decent shot with my borrowed gun and quick revovery. Outta 5 years/bucks with me this is his first gun buck but as everyone knows... its been tough year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Wow Bill you're now my official Hero.... ok now what stand did you say you wanted to put me in

Congrats to the kiddo!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

O - h


----------



## Bowtechunter44

Was out today in Magnolia from noon til dark. Saw 9 deer, one big 10 dogging doe. The rest were all does grouped up. No more than 20 shots throughout that time. Anyone else in Stark having any luck?


----------



## BBD1984

BowtechHunter65 said:


> O - h


I - O !!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkimbel42

Bowtechunter44 said:


> Was out today in Magnolia from noon til dark. Saw 9 deer, one big 10 dogging doe. The rest were all does grouped up. No more than 20 shots throughout that time. Anyone else in Stark having any luck?


No luck here! Didn't gun hunt at all, but my brother and father were put and nothing. Two of my shooters are still hanging around though. Just between waynesburg and East canton! You from magnolia area? Or just hunt there? 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## tim1676

bowtechhunter65 said:


> o - h


i-o


----------



## Bowtechunter44

No, I'm from up in North Canton just hunt there. Not a whole lot happening


----------



## Bkimbel42

Bowtechunter44 said:


> No, I'm from up in North Canton just hunt there. Not a whole lot happening


I see, yeah I'm seeing the same, makes sense tbough. They're all holed up and hunkered down between the rut and gun week they're worn down in sure. This cold front next week should have an effect in it! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkimbel42

Bowtechunter44 said:


> No, I'm from up in North Canton just hunt there. Not a whole lot happening


Killed in waynesburg today though! 281!!!!!!!!









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Man, what a sloppy game they played, but they pulled it out!! Go Buckeyes!!

5 am will be here quick! Gonna be a zombie in the stand, lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

With two losses I don't think the committee will let us in.


Licking county
Saw nine deer yesterday, including one 8 point chasing four does.
Heard 76 shots from 0700 until 1700. Had to quit early.
Probably won't take the PSE out next week, wood needs cutting!

Good luck to all who keep at it. Next week will be cold!





hdrking2003 said:


> Man, what a sloppy game they played, but they pulled it out!! Go Buckeyes!!
> 
> 5 am will be here quick! Gonna be a zombie in the stand, lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PABBD

Bkimbel42 said:


> Killed in waynesburg today though! 281!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


This is what we all dream about. What an amazing deer. Congrats to the hunter. Would be lots of sleepless nights if that badboy should up on my camera!!!


----------



## PABBD

The Phantom said:


> With two losses I don't think the committee will let us in.
> 
> 
> Licking county
> Saw nine deer yesterday, including one 8 point chasing four does.
> Heard 76 shots from 0700 until 1700. Had to quit early.
> Probably won't take the PSE out next week, wood needs cutting!
> 
> Good luck to all who keep at it. Next week will be cold!


I'd say they are in.


----------



## Agustus

PABBD said:


> I'd say they are in.


I’m hoping they’re in BUT...

If you had to put a paycheck on the winner between those 2, Alabama all the way.


----------



## lutzweiser

Roll tide roll!!!!

1. Clemson
2. Oklahoma
3. Alabama
4. Georgia

I know OSU won the Big 10 last night, but deep down inside you all really know that’s how it SHOULD be. The lose to Iowa and the best down they got that day was pretty bad. And for the record, I hate BAMA to, just think they are the more deserving team


----------



## BBD1984

lutzweiser said:


> Roll tide roll!!!!
> 
> 1. Clemson
> 2. Oklahoma
> 3. Alabama
> 4. Georgia
> 
> I know OSU won the Big 10 last night, but deep down inside you all really know that’s how it SHOULD be. The lose to Iowa and the best down they got that day was pretty bad. And for the record, I hate BAMA to, just think they are the more deserving team


 Yep... plus them losing 31-0 after leaping frogging in last yr... doesn't help their cause.. imo 

Just not sure how the committee feels about not having a B10 conference winner representation though.... 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

lutzweiser said:


> Roll tide roll!!!!
> 
> 1. Clemson
> 2. Oklahoma
> 3. Alabama
> 4. Georgia
> 
> I know OSU won the Big 10 last night, but deep down inside you all really know that’s how it SHOULD be. The lose to Iowa and the best down they got that day was pretty bad. And for the record, I hate BAMA to, just think they are the more deserving team


I could not argue if they put Bama in, but their EXTREMELY weak schedule, and loss to a now 3 loss Auburn team doesn’t help Bamas resume any. OSU may have 1 more loss than Bama, but they have many more quality wins(2 wins against, at the time, top 5 teams and another win of someone within the top 15)and a MUCH tougher schedule.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

hdrking2003 said:


> I could not argue if they put Bama in, but their EXTREMELY weak schedule, and loss to a now 3 loss Auburn team doesn’t help Bamas resume any. OSU may have 1 more loss than Bama, but they have many more quality wins(2 wins against, at the time, top 5 teams and another win of someone within the top 15)and a MUCH tougher schedule.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If they would just go to an 8 team playoff.... I don't think we are having this discussion anymore. I know there may be arguments about teams 9 and 10 but at least you get all your conference champions in...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

The playoff system is better. But it’s stull flawed. I honestly don’t think UCF should be in it, but they went undefeated and won their conference. Should be 7 teams
SEC Champ
BIG 10 Champ
BIG 12 Champ
ACC Champ 
And 2 at large teams. And give #1 team a first week bye


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> If they would just go to an 8 team playoff.... I don't think we are having this discussion anymore. I know there may be arguments about teams 9 and 10 but at least you get all your conference champions in...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


We are definitely on the same page there. I think 8 would be perfect.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6x5BC

hdrking2003 said:


> I could not argue if they put Bama in, but their EXTREMELY weak schedule, and loss to a now 3 loss Auburn team doesn’t help Bamas resume any. OSU may have 1 more loss than Bama, but they have many more quality wins(2 wins against, at the time, top 5 teams and another win of someone within the top 15)and a MUCH tougher schedule.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm a Buckeye fan but how do you digest that blowout loss to Iowa when comparing them to Alabama. And, the Buckeye loss to Oklahoma was a class A ass kicking too. Glad I'm not voting on it, it'd be a tough decision. Bucks are a hot team right now that's for sure


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hoytman09

202” killed Thursday in Lorain county with a bow. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

6x5BC said:


> I'm a Buckeye fan but how do you digest that blowout loss to Iowa when comparing them to Alabama. And, the Buckeye loss to Oklahoma was a class A ass kicking too. Glad I'm not voting on it, it'd be a tough decision. Bucks are a hot team right now that's for sure
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Like I said I cannot argue if Bama gets in, but I rationalize OSU’s chance of getting in by thinking Bama would have at least another loss or two if they had the Buckeyes schedule. Obviously they don’t, so everyone is at the mercy of the committee. Bama didn’t barely lose to Auburn either, it was rather convincing, plus damn near lost to Mississippi St too. Lots of back n forth for this argument. Chit, I say let OSU and Bama play each other for the right to go! Then there’s no argument.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I bleed scarlet and gray but I wouldn’t be shocked if a 2 loss USC who has a slightly stronger resume than ALA and OSU gets in. I am all 4 an 8 team playoff. Lots more to say on subject but it’s a rut update. Going out tomorrow and am hoping this coming cold snap gets some daytime movement.


----------



## lutzweiser

I’m in a tree now. With the sun being out all night last night I think they were back in bed early. Some right no I’m up against their master bedroom.


----------



## hdrking2003

I’m guessing the lack of Amish and “holy rollers” on this Sunday morning is why there was such a difference in shots I heard while in stand. 72 yesterday before 10:30am, and only 17 today. Perhaps the super moon, like Lutz is referring to, is to blame. Either way, was a nice change. Saw one lone doe, a decent up n coming 8, and 3 dinks. All the boys looked to be cruising the ridge line I was sitting on, and one of the dinks bedded down 40 yards in front of me. He was still there when I slipped out at 10:30. I’m not sure if I’ll get any stand time next weekend or not, but that will be my next opportunity. Good luck to all this week, I hope the weather change gets them on their feet for ya. I’ll be watching from my office [emoji20]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

Alabama is in, Ohio State is out


----------



## BBD1984

lutzweiser said:


> Alabama is in, Ohio State is out


Can't argue that.... Maybe if the Iowa game would have been a close one we'd have a leg to stand on. Hopefully they play the bowl game Angry!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

bmwlife1976 said:


> Just yesterday evening I was headed to my honey hole when I seem a couple Orange Army *******s headed to my woods. I stopped and shouted at them to stay the help out . One of them called and said he was tracking a deer but they were set up like a drive was about to go down. I was fighting mad. I told him he could look after. Dark if he did indeed shoot a deer. When my buddy and I got done bow hunting he was waitn on us to ask if He could go in. It was the same Young guy who shot a nice 8 3 weeks ago with his bow and never recovered it. I let him go look. He txtd me at 11:00 last night and said he never found this one either. Really burns me up man. Now I have another dead buck. A big 10 at that laying. Somewhere dead on the farm. I absolutely hate gun week as a dedicated bow hunter. Every year I deal with this sh&$ during gun season . tresspassers, thieves, and
> *****holes
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


I know what your going through man....the orange army just do what the please we have 200 hundred acres me my dad and brother what’s helps is to prosecute the first trespasser you catch....trespassing has slowed down big time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

And bama plays an fcs team. That's like getting credit for beating a high school team.




6x5BC said:


> I'm a Buckeye fan but how do you digest that blowout loss to Iowa when comparing them to Alabama. And, the Buckeye loss to Oklahoma was a class A ass kicking too. Glad I'm not voting on it, it'd be a tough decision. Bucks are a hot team right now that's for sure
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 6x5BC

The Phantom said:


> And bama plays an fcs team. That's like getting credit for beating a high school team.


Obviously, the committee gave Alabama credit for something. I still think the Iowa beat down killed the Buckeyes. It could have gone either way for Bama or the Buckeyes. Both had a chance to control their own destiny and take care of business but didn't. This is what happens when you leave your fate in anything up to others. I bet Ohio State takes it out on USC. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Not one single shot here today in my neck of the woods in Meigs Co. [emoji3]


----------



## BowtechHunter65

The Phantom said:


> And bama plays an fcs team. That's like getting credit for beating a high school team.


OSU didn’t do much better beating UNLV.


----------



## BBD1984

Well you can tell how good the deer hunting has been around Ohio.... Buckeyes are getting more attention then actual bucks!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkimbel42

BowtechHunter65 said:


> OSU didn’t do much better beating UNLV.


I just don't understand! No comparison, the comittee has stated it takes wins into account more than losses, "who have you beaten", clearly ohio State had the better resume, was tested more, and earned a spot in the playoffs, despite having an injured quarterback. Just my opinion. Also im tired of the bama biased it's ridiculous and is getting old. They don't play anyone all year. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwlife1976

I thought this was the Ohio rut update forum. I absolutely hate football . I could care less who wins or loses . I tune into this forum daily to see who's seeing what and catch up on everyone's stories of success. 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Say hello to the blood moon....! 

On a side note..... I hope all the Doe's in my area have triplets this spring. Not seeing hardly any deer at all even driving around. Not hearing many gun shots either.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Can we get back on track guys..
I hunted until noon today and heard one shot. saw 7 deer, same little spike I see every morning. man he is a horny little guy, all he has to do is hear my can call and he comes running


----------



## chief razor

My week was just like the final 4....no bucks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## z7master167

bmwlife1976 said:


> I thought this was the Ohio rut update forum. I absolutely hate football . I could care less who wins or loses . I tune into this forum daily to see who's seeing what and catch up on everyone's stories of success.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


X2 hate reading 20+ post of football


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER

hoytman09 said:


> 202” killed Thursday in Lorain county with a bow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okay... What's the deal with this picture. Click the picture and zoom in on the hunters face and move the picture side to side.


----------



## Bkimbel42

chief razor said:


> My week was just like the final 4....no bucks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Made me laugh lol

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

So now gun season is over what's everybody looking forward to? Looks like we got an Arctic Blast coming end of next week!

Honestly with just about perfect weather all week of gun season.... I expect the numbers to be at an all-time high.... That is if there is enough deer to support it....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I am looking forward to getting back in the tree starting Wednesday and hunting hard for the remainder of the season. Hoping for some snow, I absolutely love hunting in the snow. 🦌+❄=FUN!


----------



## bmwlife1976

My camera has been lit up since dark with this little fella. The only one that didn't get shot and run off and die around me. Can't wait to watch the buzzards this week. Should be a good show.








Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

Ready for blistery cold temps and travel routes to food get the big boys on there feet. Past two years killed my deer late season. More fun than the rut


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Hower08 said:


> Ready for blistery cold temps and travel routes to food get the big boys on there feet. Past two years killed my deer late season. More fun than the rut


[emoji106]


----------



## bmwlife1976

Did anyone else see this about the 280" deer.









Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioDeer5

bmwlife1976 said:


> Did anyone else see this about the 280" deer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


High fence









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

bmwlife1976 said:


> Did anyone else see this about the 280" deer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


Therefore not eligible for ANY recognition. Absolutely can’t understand what anybody gets from shooting deer that are in enclosures, no wait...why anybody would pay ridiculous money to shoot enclosed deer. It’s a head scratcher to me. Notice I didn’t refer to it as hunting deer.


----------



## Bkimbel42

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Therefore not eligible for ANY recognition. Absolutely can’t understand what anybody gets from shooting deer that are in enclosures, no wait...why anybody would pay ridiculous money to shoot enclosed deer. It’s a head scratcher to me. Notice I didn’t refer to it as hunting deer.





OhioDeer5 said:


> High fence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yeah i don't get it! I live 10-15 minutes from where this supposedly shot was shot, at least orihinally. I know some of the guys that hunt bordering property. From what I gather he shot this buck at the ranch, drives home and claims to all the neighbors that he killed it on his property. I'm not 100% on that story, but thats how I believe it happened or at least something like that. That is why it was going around so much because everyone thought it was free range at first. 

If you got the money to do it, and getting your hands on a 300" buck is what you want then that's fine, it's your money spend on what you want and enjoy it! Just don't lie about it when all of us are out there putting in hundreds and thousands of hours doing what we love just to have a circus made out of it. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Bkimbel42 said:


> Yeah i don't get it! I live 10-15 minutes from where this supposedly shot was shot, at least orihinally. I know some of the guys that hunt bordering property. From what I gather he shot this buck at the ranch, drives home and claims to all the neighbors that he killed it on his property. I'm not 100% on that story, but thats how I believe it happened or at least something like that. That is why it was going around so much because everyone thought it was free range at first.
> 
> If you got the money to do it, and getting your hands on a 300" buck is what you want then that's fine, it's your money spend on what you want and enjoy it! Just don't lie about it when all of us are out there putting in hundreds and thousands of hours doing what we love just to have a circus made out of it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


[emoji106]


----------



## lutzweiser

I did not make it out on Monday of last week. But i was out from 2:00-5:30 on Tuesday. I saw 5 buck that day and a hand full of doe. 3 of the 5 buck walked right past my stand on the same trail, 1 buck skirted the outside of me and stayed out of bow range. Wind was in my favor so i know he didnt wind me, just picked a different trail. All 4 were not shooters. The 5th buck which was a shooter came out of the same place the other 4 did but he never went any further. Stayed in a patch of 15-20 foot scrub pines and raked his antlers all over them. I grunted a few times and he acknowledged it every time but never came any closer. Wednesday got into the stand with a good wind again and after an hour of being in the stand a pretty nice 8 or 9 point got up from his bed 60 yds away from me and walked off. I never saw him laying in the thick brush. Again my wind was not blowing at him so i think maybe he saw me get in the tree or maybe he saw me move while i was in my stand. I grunted at him a few times as he walked off but he wasn't buying what i was selling. Friday i had a large group of deer coming out of the same pines and when i looked through my binoculars i think they caught the glare from the lenses because the lead doe stopped 125yds out and was staring right at me. Sun was setting behind me, i should have known better than to make that mistake, but anyway they turned around and walked back into the pines and never showed back up so i dont know if any bucks were with them. I went out yesterday and from 11:00-5:30 and only saw 3 doe during the day and a few deer right at dark that were to far away to tell what they were. So i saw more deer last week than i did in previous weeks and only heard maybe 10 shots, if that in those 4 days. And one of those shots was at 5:50 pm WAY after legal shooting light. But ill give that orange army the benefit of the doubt, maybe he was just unloading his muzzle loader. 

So the plan for the rest of the year is to hunt the travel routes to food (cut corn, and my feeder) and hope for the best. Most of the deer come from the west end of the property. And from the north end of the cut corn field. But those deer always get hung up on the far side of the field and i never get a shot at them. And no i do not hunt over my feeder, i cant even see it from any of my stands, just putting that out there.


----------



## bmwlife1976

lutzweiser said:


> I did not make it out on Monday of last week. But i was out from 2:00-5:30 on Tuesday. I saw 5 buck that day and a hand full of doe. 3 of the 5 buck walked right past my stand on the same trail, 1 buck skirted the outside of me and stayed out of bow range. Wind was in my favor so i know he didnt wind me, just picked a different trail. All 4 were not shooters. The 5th buck which was a shooter came out of the same place the other 4 did but he never went any further. Stayed in a patch of 15-20 foot scrub pines and raked his antlers all over them. I grunted a few times and he acknowledged it every time but never came any closer. Wednesday got into the stand with a good wind again and after an hour of being in the stand a pretty nice 8 or 9 point got up from his bed 60 yds away from me and walked off. I never saw him laying in the thick brush. Again my wind was not blowing at him so i think maybe he saw me get in the tree or maybe he saw me move while i was in my stand. I grunted at him a few times as he walked off but he wasn't buying what i was selling. Friday i had a large group of deer coming out of the same pines and when i looked through my binoculars i think they caught the glare from the lenses because the lead doe stopped 125yds out and was staring right at me. Sun was setting behind me, i should have known better than to make that mistake, but anyway they turned around and walked back into the pines and never showed back up so i dont know if any bucks were with them. I went out yesterday and from 11:00-5:30 and only saw 3 doe during the day and a few deer right at dark that were to far away to tell what they were. So i saw more deer last week than i did in previous weeks and only heard maybe 10 shots, if that in those 4 days. And one of those shots was at 5:50 pm WAY after legal shooting light. But ill give that orange army the benefit of the doubt, maybe he was just unloading his muzzle loader.
> 
> So the plan for the rest of the year is to hunt the travel routes to food (cut corn, and my feeder) and hope for the best. Most of the deer come from the west end of the property. And from the north end of the cut corn field. But those deer always get hung up on the far side of the field and i never get a shot at them. And no i do not hunt over my feeder, i cant even see it from any of my stands, just putting that out there.
> 
> View attachment 6321049


You spot look amazing. We wish you the best. I think Wed. Looks like a good day to be hunting near food for an evening hunt. Get in early and wait them out. 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

bmwlife1976 said:


> I thought this was the Ohio rut update forum. I absolutely hate football . I could care less who wins or loses . I tune into this forum daily to see who's seeing what and catch up on everyone's stories of success.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


Boo hoo hoo. Suck it up buttercups. Obviously many of us do care, and it’s a break in the little to no action that we’ve been seeing from the stand. It’s an effing public Internet forum after all, and if you don’t like what you’re reading, it’s as easy as scrolling ahead to the next post. We all know what the thread is called, but we are also human beings and not drones. So with your permission, we may bring up other topics along the way in this long season. Is that ok with you, AT thread police? I’m sorry y’all, but thin skinned, selfish posts like that gets my blood pumping a little quicker. Good thing I’m headed to the gym now.[emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

hdrking2003 said:


> Boo hoo hoo. Suck it up buttercups. Obviously many of us do care, and it’s a break in the little to no action that we’ve been seeing from the stand. It’s an effing public Internet forum after all, and if you don’t like what you’re reading, it’s as easy as scrolling ahead to the next post. We all know what the thread is called, but we are also human beings and not drones. So with your permission, we may bring up other topics along the way in this long season. Is that ok with you, AT thread police? I’m sorry y’all, but thin skinned, selfish posts like that gets my blood pumping a little quicker. Good thing I’m headed to the gym now.[emoji16]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


[emoji106] take it out on a weight stack!


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Therefore not eligible for ANY recognition. Absolutely can’t understand what anybody gets from shooting deer that are in enclosures, no wait...why anybody would pay ridiculous money to shoot enclosed deer. It’s a head scratcher to me. Notice I didn’t refer to it as hunting deer.


Agree with you 110% buddy. I don’t get it either!


----------



## lutzweiser

bmwlife1976 said:


> You spot look amazing. We wish you the best. I think Wed. Looks like a good day to be hunting near food for an evening hunt. Get in early and wait them out.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


It has been amazing in years past, always 3-4 shooters, but this year is not looking good. No bucks showing up on camera on a regular basis just seem to be passing through.


----------



## lutzweiser

Whats a good food to put in my feeder other than corn? I want to feed them something that will help them through the winter, not just fill there bellys.


----------



## bmwlife1976

hdrking2003 said:


> Boo hoo hoo. Suck it up buttercups. Obviously many of us do care, and it’s a break in the little to no action that we’ve been seeing from the stand. It’s an effing public Internet forum after all, and if you don’t like what you’re reading, it’s as easy as scrolling ahead to the next post. We all know what the thread is called, but we are also human beings and not drones. So with your permission, we may bring up other topics along the way in this long season. Is that ok with you, AT thread police? I’m sorry y’all, but thin skinned, selfish posts like that gets my blood pumping a little quicker. Good thing I’m headed to the gym now.[emoji16]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You better get a good workout in pal. I would say that if my short post about football got ya that fired up you may need an extra long session. Thin skinned. Haha haha. Pot calling the kettle black here. 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

hdrking2003 said:


> Well after a fairly uneventful morning I️ checked a couple trail cams. It appears my streak of picking the wrong stand at the wrong time continues. This is 20 yards from the stand I️ was not in last Sunday morning. Man have I️ been beat up this year!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, the one I was not there for on the morning of Nov 19th, is now in the hands of another. He got him Saturday eve. Good guy tho, and I guess he has pics of this buck from the past couple years, so it's hard to be that upset about it. Congrats to him!


----------



## BBD1984

hdrking2003 said:


> Well, the one I was not there for on the morning of Nov 19th, is now in the hands of another. He got him Saturday eve. Good guy tho, and I guess he has pics of this buck from the past couple years, so it's hard to be that upset about it. Congrats to him!


He shot it in the tongue!!!???

What a wall hanger

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

The land inside the white is what i have permission to hunt. The thin white lines are usual deer travel routes. Im not 100% sure of the travel routes to the north of my property, just going off of where i see them come from at different times. Thinking of moving my feeder the the NW edge of the property since no else will be hunting back there. I think only 1 other guy archery hunts in that area. Any suggestions on feeder placement?


----------



## hdrking2003

bmwlife1976 said:


> You better get a good workout in pal. I would say that if my short post about football got ya that fired up you may need an extra long session. Thin skinned. Haha haha. Pot calling the kettle black here.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


Maybe next year you can start your own thread, and run it how you want with zero talk about football.......during football season. That way you can be the Rut Nazi there, and you can leave the rest of us to slum it up by talking about other stuff we care about when the rut slows down. You know, human beings conversing with other human beings about other stuff going on during this time of year. There are other people here besides yourself, which you would have to look past your own agendas to see. Not so easy for some, I guess. Not thin skinned, just tired of interacting with the "entitled".


----------



## Tiggie_00

Wow what a buck.. She smoked him... 



hoytman09 said:


> 202” killed Thursday in Lorain county with a bow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJP73

Killed in Carlisle township next to the metro parks from what I hear.


Tiggie_00 said:


> Wow what a buck.. She smoked him...


----------



## bmwlife1976

hdrking2003 said:


> Maybe next year you can start your own thread, and run it how you want with zero talk about football.......during football season. That way you can be the Rut Nazi there, and you can leave the rest of us to slum it up by talking about other stuff we care about when the rut slows down. You know, human beings conversing with other human beings about other stuff going on during this time of year. There are other people here besides yourself, which you would have to look past your own agendas to see. Not so easy for some, I guess. Not thin skinned, just tired of interacting with the "entitled".


First off ******* . you don't know **** about me to call me entited. I would be more than happy to talk it over with you in person. Just say when. I love this thread. Its full of great guys. Sorry to everyone who is reading this nonsense. You can pm. Me and we can exchange numbers of you would like pal

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Man fellas, we've played nice up to this point... let's not ruin it... we're all on the same team here... let's at least act like it!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

bmwlife1976 said:


> First off ******* . you don't know **** about me to call me entited. I would be more than happy to talk it over with you in person. Just say when. I love this thread. Its full of great guys. Sorry to everyone who is reading this nonsense. You can pm. Me and we can exchange numbers of you would like pal
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


PM sent


----------



## hdrking2003

BBD1984 said:


> Man fellas, we've played nice up to this point... let's not ruin it... we're all on the same team here... let's at least act like it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


We'll get there:thumbs_up


----------



## WarriorVanes

Great buck ^^^ Congrats to the hunter. 

I agree with the earlier post - Wednesday evening should have them on their feet.

I've was pleasantly surprised with the amount, or lack there of, gunfire this year.


----------



## Tim/OH

Come on guys can we all just get alone lol.....



Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Im tired of seeing that high fenced buck too lol....



Tim


----------



## BBD1984

http://ohiodnr.gov/news/post/nearly-73-000-deer-checked-during-ohio-s-weeklong-gun-hunting-season

6k more than last yr....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dawhit

Down 27% in the county I hunt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Dawhit said:


> Down 27% in the county I hunt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My County was up slightly, and took home the title of #5 in the state......[emoji20]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WarriorVanes

Wow, all three counties that I hunt are up. 

I hunted Union last week and never heard/saw a soul.


----------



## mtn3531

Bkimbel42 said:


> I just don't understand! No comparison, the comittee has stated it takes wins into account more than losses, "who have you beaten", clearly ohio State had the better resume, was tested more, and earned a spot in the playoffs, despite having an injured quarterback. Just my opinion. Also im tired of the bama biased it's ridiculous and is getting old. They don't play anyone all year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


One could argue that Alabama has had far more injuries this year than OSU. Their linebacking corps was decimated by injuries. You also need to realize that the 3 loss Auburn team that beat Bama, lost all of those games to ranked opponents. On the road against #1 Clemson, #6 UGA in the championship game (A team they had beaten when they were ranked #1 previously), and a loss on the road to LSU, another ranked rivalry opponent. OSU can avoid this drama by beating teams it is supposed to beat. Urban pled his case by saying that he didn't think anyone else had 2 wins over top 5 teams. He forgot that Auburn beat two #1 ranked teams in the span of 3 weeks. I'm not a fan of either school, but the Iowa loss absolutely killed it for OSU. Penn State fans are probably having a great time at y'alls expense. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

BowtechHunter65 said:


> I am looking forward to getting back in the tree starting Wednesday and hunting hard for the remainder of the season. Hoping for some snow, I absolutely love hunting in the snow. 🦌+[emoji300]️=FUN!


I got a good dose of it yesterday in Idaho with 30mph winds









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## chief razor

So this guy shoots this deer on a high fence ranch, and tries to pass it off as a free range public land kill. Then to top it off while having breakfast this morning it was stolen out of his truck! Karma just took a big ol bite out of this fella! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chief razor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

lutzweiser said:


> Whats a good food to put in my feeder other than corn? I want to feed them something that will help them through the winter, not just fill there bellys.


Maybe not the best for a feeder, but rice bran is high protein and they love it. If it gets wet, they still eat it, it just crusts over and they paw through it to get to the rest.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

chief razor said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 The reward will come out of his toupe fund lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## LongbowLogan

Got a stand and blind set on my standing beans yesterday while it was warm out. With this awesome cold front moving in with highs in the low 30's and lows in the teens it should be good and it's staying for a while it looks like! This is going to be perfect for my beans and should have a lot of deer staying on my place!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

chief razor said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably show up on OB’s wall soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasamafras

Love the cam mount, should see action this week for sure!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chief razor

pbuck said:


> Probably show up on OB’s wall soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its a sad day when buying replicas off ebay gets to be so risky that you have to resort to snatching them out of pickups at the coffee joint! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkimbel42

chief razor said:


> So this guy shoots this deer on a high fence ranch, and tries to pass it off as a free range public land kill. Then to top it off while having breakfast this morning it was stolen out of his truck! Karma just took a big ol bite out of this fella!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So messed up and wrong in my opinion. Stealing makes you a total scum. So the guy told a lie to get some fame and it spiralled out of control. Whatever mistakes are made. He paid for the deer and to have someone steal it is so wrong and makes me realize how many jealous/childish hunters there are out there. Its Sad, and i honestly feel bad for the guy in that regard. Especially irritated me because I grew up and live around this area and there's so many nice stand up people, I can't imagine who or why someone would go to the lows of stealing this man's deer, regardless of what he did. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

mtn3531 said:


> One could argue that Alabama has had far more injuries this year than OSU. Their linebacking corps was decimated by injuries. You also need to realize that the 3 loss Auburn team that beat Bama, lost all of those games to ranked opponents. On the road against #1 Clemson, #6 UGA in the championship game (A team they had beaten when they were ranked #1 previously), and a loss on the road to LSU, another ranked rivalry opponent. OSU can avoid this drama by beating teams it is supposed to beat. Urban pled his case by saying that he didn't think anyone else had 2 wins over top 5 teams. He forgot that Auburn beat two #1 ranked teams in the span of 3 weeks. I'm not a fan of either school, but the Iowa loss absolutely killed it for OSU. Penn State fans are probably having a great time at y'alls expense.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


As a die hard Buckeye, I may not agree with the outcome, but I do agree that the Iowa loss sealed the deal fo sho! Gotta handle your business, and not leave it in the hands of the committee next time.....and yes, my Penn St friends are loving this right now. Lol.


----------



## BBD1984

LongbowLogan said:


> Got a stand and blind set on my standing beans yesterday while it was warm out. With this awesome cold front moving in with highs in the low 30's and lows in the teens it should be good and it's staying for a while it looks like! This is going to be perfect for my beans and should have a lot of deer staying on my place!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Logan I thought you was a public ground guy...?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

LongbowLogan said:


> Got a stand and blind set on my standing beans yesterday while it was warm out. With this awesome cold front moving in with highs in the low 30's and lows in the teens it should be good and it's staying for a while it looks like! This is going to be perfect for my beans and should have a lot of deer staying on my place!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


AWESOME set up! Hope it pays off for ya this week!



pbuck said:


> Probably show up on OB’s wall soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahahahahahahahaha.....Like!


----------



## Hower08

Our farm is ten minutes from the restaurant this deer was stolen from. High fence or not to leave a deer like that in the back of your truck while eating breakfast probably 3 days after he shot it is foolish. But then again he needed to ride around with the whole deer so everyone knew who the real hunter in town was


----------



## LongbowLogan

BBD1984 said:


> Logan I thought you was a public ground guy...?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I hunt both, this is actually at my house. Got 50 acres behind the house plus neighboring properties i just picked up just outside of Marysville. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

LongbowLogan said:


> I hunt both, this is actually at my house. Got 50 acres behind the house plus neighboring properties i just picked up just outside of Marysville.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


 Marysville!!! Dude I'm on 33 everyday... didn't realized I was so close to a celebrity

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LongbowLogan

🤣🤣 ya right.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwlife1976

LongbowLogan said:


> Got a stand and blind set on my standing beans yesterday while it was warm out. With this awesome cold front moving in with highs in the low 30's and lows in the teens it should be good and it's staying for a while it looks like! This is going to be perfect for my beans and should have a lot of deer staying on my place!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Wow buddy. That is going to be fire I would think. I know I have watched deer draw to standing beans like a magnet after the rut and all late season. Good luck to you. 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

I was out Mon through Sat last year, weather was brutal.
Finally saw deer this Sat but didn't bring any home.
Still plenty of season left. Back to wood cutting and work this week.
PSE and I will be back out soon.
Good luck all.





BBD1984 said:


> http://ohiodnr.gov/news/post/nearly-73-000-deer-checked-during-ohio-s-weeklong-gun-hunting-season
> 
> 6k more than last yr....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## H20fwler

chief razor said:


> So this guy shoots this deer on a high fence ranch, and tries to pass it off as a free range public land kill. Then to top it off while having breakfast this morning it was stolen out of his truck! Karma just took a big ol bite out of this fella!



The guy was straight up pulling an OB, if he was dumb enough to try and say it was free range he was dumb enough to call it in and check it as a legit kill. He probably staged the theft to try and cover his butt. He shot it at World Class Whitetails, pics of it alive on their website.
The guy is a total poser and I think the state will be looking at him hard.


----------



## skippyturtle

H20fwler said:


> The guy was straight up pulling an OB, if he was dumb enough to try and say it was free range he was dumb enough to call it in and check it as a legit kill. He probably staged the theft to try and cover his butt. He shot it at World Class Whitetails, pics of it alive on their website.
> The guy is a total poser and I think the state will be looking at him hard.


If he checked it in as an ohio kill he should be in trouble.


----------



## AthensShooter36

There he is..... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmclfrsh

That rack from this angle looks like a hot mess.


----------



## RH1

chief razor said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Creepy looking dude here.. keep him away from your children


----------



## hdrking2003

RH1 said:


> Creepy looking dude here.. keep him away from your children


Lmao! Those were my exact thoughts when I first saw the pic a few days back!! Funny chit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

hdrking2003 said:


> Lmao! Those were my exact thoughts when I first saw the pic a few days back!! Funny chit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I mean really, come on! I hope he's registered!


----------



## lutzweiser

This cold snap on Wednesday got me excited. I filled my feeder with Purinna pellets, big tine with milo and sunflower seeds, and corn and moved it the far edge of the property. So the deer SHOULD have to walk near my stand to get to it


----------



## richstang75

lutzweiser said:


> This cold snap on Wednesday got me excited. I filled my feeder with Purinna pellets, big tine with milo and sunflower seeds, and corn and moved it the far edge of the property. So the deer SHOULD have to walk near my stand to get to it


Hell yeah! Same thing I'm thinking!


----------



## BBD1984

Oh man oh man.....! I know if I ever kill a 300 inch deer.... Better not post it on AT.. who's knows what you guys would be saying about me!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

BBD1984 said:


> Oh man oh man.....! I know if I ever kill a 300 inch deer.... Better not post it on AT.. who's knows what you guys would be saying about me!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Just post the deer by itself.. LOL


----------



## richstang75

RH1 said:


> Creepy looking dude here.. keep him away from your children


Lmao! That's what I thought. Looks like Mr. Rogers/Jeffrey Dahmer. Makes you wonder what the hell he was doing carrying it around in the back of his truck. Probably looking for somebody to sew the hide on like buffalo bill!!!


----------



## billf71

TAIL~~CHASER said:


> Okay... What's the deal with this picture. Click the picture and zoom in on the hunters face and move the picture side to side.


Wow! That's huge! Congratulations! What a buck!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

chief razor said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 *** lol.....



Tim


----------



## Buckeyesouthpaw

richstang75 said:


> Lmao! That's what I thought. Looks like Mr. Rogers/Jeffrey Dahmer. Makes you wonder what the hell he was doing carrying it around in the back of his truck. Probably looking for somebody to sew the hide on like buffalo bill!!!


“Hey little boy, want to pet the deer in my truck?”


----------



## Bkimbel42

Buckeyesouthpaw said:


> “Hey little boy, want to pet the deer in my truck?”


Come on guys, no one here knows the guy. He made a mistake cut him a break. No need to go to far over something! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

You can tell there's been some really slow days in the Woods by reading the last few pages of this thread! On a side note talk to a guy who gun hunts real close to some of the properties I have permission to hunt.... Said he seen a lot of deer (25 Monday) shot a doe and a small 10-point. Said also heard a lot of gunshots....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 6x5BC

Well, it seems that according to some, the Ohio deer herd has never been stronger and deer are everywhere, eating up all the crops and jumping in front of $75k trucks. The reason guys like me are not seeing many deer is that we just don't have a clue as to how to deer hunt. I guess the reason I didn't hear much shooting during gun season is because I have chit in my ears. I need to look into getting some lessons from the more expert hunters on AT before next season. I'm sure I'd need to pass an ethics screen and have a background check first. Maybe Robert Mueller could vet met while his investigation is on-going. I look forward to being a pupil of the hunting gods. I just wonder if the arrogance is taught or acquired as time goes on. That part may become an issue with my family.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Buddy of mine sent me this yesterday after getting word that the big 6x6 got killed this past weekend. Seems like it describes a lot of our seasons so far. Lol











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

BBD1984 said:


> Marysville!!! Dude I'm on 33 everyday... didn't realized I was so close to a celebrity
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Wow! I live just north of Raymond near Marysville. Killed this guy near there


----------



## arrow179

LongbowLogan said:


> Got a stand and blind set on my standing beans yesterday while it was warm out. With this awesome cold front moving in with highs in the low 30's and lows in the teens it should be good and it's staying for a while it looks like! This is going to be perfect for my beans and should have a lot of deer staying on my place!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


You should be good with all those standing beans! I used to have a killer spot that I had standing beans for late season and the deer came to them by the droves especially when the snow was on. They would bed right next to the field even. I killed 3 does the same evening about 12yrs ago with the ML - this was back when that farm had a bunch more deer. 

Good luck and you should be in the right spot!!


----------



## bmwlife1976

No clients this morning so I thought I would hit the woods again. I'm thinking that the falling temps. Combined with the rain dieing off here around 8 I may get a shot on some meat.









Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwlife1976

bmwlife1976 said:


> No clients this morning so I thought I would hit the woods again. I'm thinking that the falling temps. Combined with the rain dieing off here around 8 I may get a shot on some meat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


3 doe and 3 turkey. At the far end of the field at 8:15. 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

XxOHIOARCHERxX said:


> Wow! I live just north of Raymond near Marysville. Killed this guy near there
> View attachment 6322441


 wow what a monster!!! There are some hogs around Honda R&D [Raymond]....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LongbowLogan

XxOHIOARCHERxX said:


> Wow! I live just north of Raymond near Marysville. Killed this guy near there
> View attachment 6322441


We're pretty close then, I only live about 5 minutes from Raymond.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Split_G3

I think the real crime here is that toupee


----------



## bmwlife1976

bmwlife1976 said:


> 3 doe and 3 turkey. At the far end of the field at 8:15.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


One more doe at 9:25. She acted like something bumped her up

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## tim1676

skippyturtle said:


> If he checked it in as an ohio kill he should be in trouble.


OK...what is an OB?


----------



## ohiobuck74

I'm 10 minutes away but have to stick to public land. I can't get permission from a soul to hunt! Kinda sucks i work near Honda and see the sights every day!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ohiohntr

I'd hate to think the State is making numbers up but I was out all week during gun season over 3 different counties, daylight to dark only taking breaks for lunch, and only heard a handful of gunshots. I know several groups the push woods hard with 15-20 guys per. As of Friday two of the groups hadn't fired a shot and had only see a few does here and there. One group ended the week with 3 does, another group got 2 medium sized bucks, and the third group killed 4 does....not good odds when you figure that is over say 45 guys.

Of the 10-15 guys that I know sit during gun season only a small buck and a monster buck killed.....something isn't right.


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

LongbowLogan said:


> We're pretty close then, I only live about 5 minutes from Raymond.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I’m about 5min too. North off of 739. Powder Lick Rd area.


----------



## BBD1984

XxOHIOARCHERxX said:


> I’m about 5min too. North off of 739. Powder Lick Rd area.


So your not too far from west Mansfield....?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LongbowLogan

I'm over close to Peoria 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

Ohiohntr said:


> I'd hate to think the State is making numbers up but I was out all week during gun season over 3 different counties, daylight to dark only taking breaks for lunch, and only heard a handful of gunshots. I know several groups the push woods hard with 15-20 guys per. As of Friday two of the groups hadn't fired a shot and had only see a few does here and there. One group ended the week with 3 does, another group got 2 medium sized bucks, and the third group killed 4 does....not good odds when you figure that is over say 45 guys.
> 
> 
> Of the 10-15 guys that I know sit during gun season only a small buck and a monster buck killed.....something isn't right.


I was thinking same thing. I sat 4 days last week and heard maybe 10 shots


----------



## skippyturtle

arrow179 said:


> You should be good with all those standing beans! I used to have a killer spot that I had standing beans for late season and the deer came to them by the droves especially when the snow was on. They would bed right next to the field even. I killed 3 does the same evening about 12yrs ago with the ML - this was back when that farm had a bunch more deer.
> 
> Good luck and you should be in the right spot!!


Pretty sure we was not allowed to kill 3 deer a day 12 years ago.


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

BBD1984 said:


> So your not too far from west Mansfield....?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yup, just west of me


----------



## M.Magis

skippyturtle said:


> Pretty sure we was not allowed to kill 3 deer a day 12 years ago.


Depends on the zone you're in. We were allowed to here.


----------



## H20fwler

M.Magis said:


> Depends on the zone you're in. We were allowed to here.


Here too


----------



## CarpCommander

LongbowLogan said:


> I'm over close to Peoria
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


That's crazy. I drive through that little cluster of houses every time I hunt my Logan country farms. My grandparents used to live just outside Raymond on Lunda road. I even had a farm across from Honda I used to hunt a few years ago that was absolutely AMAZING. There were a few years when the farmer left the crops up and I would literally have 100+ deer swarm across the road right about sunset. Of course the handful of Booners would always hang out on the Honda side until after dark, watching the others feed their faces. I believe they went in with sharpshooters since then cuz when I drive by there I rarely see a deer anymore. I counted over 140 deer in the one 25 acre field after dark on one occasion. Miss that place...



skippyturtle said:


> Pretty sure we was not allowed to kill 3 deer a day 12 years ago.


I'm just wondering how he managed to climb down, find each one, tag it, then climb back up to shoot another.... lol. (I think that's a stupid rule personally. If you see the deer drop, I see no need to get down and tag it before you shoot another. Just sayin)


----------



## BBD1984

I just don't understand on a bitter cold December evening how you can drive 30 plus miles looking at all these cut AG fields and not see one single deer..... I really feel like the ODNR is going to have to back off some of these aggressive bag limits!.., or they'll start having to put deer sightings in the newspaper again!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## H20fwler

tim1676 said:


> OK...what is an OB?



Only the coolest guy to ever post on AT!! Ohio Booners himself....a true legend.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2239340


----------



## CarpCommander

I hear that. 

When I relocated to Marysville from Toledo in 2009, I used to see deer almost every time I'd drive 33 to Columbus, and I remember the road kills would pile up in November. Now, I might see 8-10 roadkills all year, and maybe 15-20 deer TOTAL in the fields. That's over a calendar year folks. They've become a pretty rare sight anymore. 

What I can't figure out is how our gun harvest is 6k animals higher than last year? Maybe it's the better weather I dunno. But I know I hunted Monday, Saturday and Sunday, and heard less than 75 shots total. Used to be I'd hear more than that Monday AM alone. 

I hunted y-day and saw zero in the AM, but had a 7pt bumping a few yearlings around in the evening, and saw the ear wide 6pt made it through gun season. If he makes it another 2yrs he'll be an absolute beast. Possibly even a shooter next year. Checked a dozen cams on the same farm and it looks like I've got 3 shooters left for sure. Glad to see em still alive. Now if I can just get one in bow range....


----------



## CarpCommander

H20fwler said:


> Only the coolest guy to ever post on AT!! Ohio Booners himself....a true legend.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2239340


Lol...those were the days! Wonder whatever happened to that toolbag?


----------



## CarpCommander

CarpCommander said:


> I hear that.
> 
> When I relocated to Marysville from Toledo in 2009, I used to see deer almost every time I'd drive 33 to Columbus, and I remember the road kills would pile up in November. Now, I might see 8-10 roadkills all year, and maybe 15-20 deer TOTAL in the fields. That's over a calendar year folks. They've become a pretty rare sight anymore.
> 
> What I can't figure out is how our gun harvest is 6k animals higher than last year? Maybe it's the better weather I dunno. But I know I hunted Monday, Saturday and Sunday, and heard less than 75 shots total. Used to be I'd hear more than that Monday AM alone.
> 
> I hunted y-day and saw zero in the AM, but had a 7pt bumping a few yearlings around in the evening, and saw the ear wide 6pt made it through gun season. If he makes it another 2yrs he'll be an absolute beast. Possibly even a shooter next year. Checked a dozen cams on the same farm and it looks like I've got 3 shooters left for sure. Glad to see em still alive. Now if I can just get one in bow range....



Oh ya, I forgot to mention I work in Columbus, so I drive 33 a lot!


----------



## BBD1984

CarpCommander said:


> Lol...those were the days! Wonder whatever happened to that toolbag?


Dude i just wasted over an hour trying to make heads or tails of that thread.... what's the deal with this chad and Dean guy??? 

Can you just give us the cliff note version...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chief razor

BBD1984 said:


> Dude i just wasted over an hour trying to make heads or tails of that thread.... what's the deal with this chad and Dean guy???
> 
> Can you just give us the cliff note version...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Well its hard to break that one down into cliff notes. Probably one of the bigger things to play out on AT. Its worth reading through, however the link posted is the fall out thread. 

Initially a obscenely large typical was posted in the original Ohio Giant “OG” thread. OhioBooners “OB” commented that he was familiar with the deer. This plays out for some time as OB encourages the hunter with the trailcam pics all the while boosting his own hunting prowess by spinning tails of his past “booners” taken on the farm that OG came from. 

This spun up to Trophy Pursuit and the “quest for OG”. This deer was internet famous, and folks reposted this deer all over facebook. It was incredible to see all the “look what showed up on my trailcam” or “my buddies cam” posts. 

Ultimately OB was called out by Dean who had discovered that OB was an absolute fraud and all his deer were bought as replica mounts, or killed in high fence. OB was never heard of again. 

Like I said, its worth reading the two threads but start with the original. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

chief razor said:


> Well its hard to break that one down into cliff notes. Probably one of the bigger things to play out on AT. Its worth reading through, however the link posted is the fall out thread.
> 
> Initially a obscenely large typical was posted in the original Ohio Giant “OG” thread. OhioBooners “OB” commented that he was familiar with the deer. This plays out for some time as OB encourages the hunter with the trailcam pics all the while boosting his own hunting prowess by spinning tails of his past “booners” taken on the farm that OG came from.
> 
> This spun up to Trophy Pursuit and the “quest for OG”. This deer was internet famous, and folks reposted this deer all over facebook. It was incredible to see all the “look what showed up on my trailcam” or “my buddies cam” posts.
> 
> Ultimately OB was called out by Dean who had discovered that OB was an absolute fraud and all his deer were bought as replica mounts, or killed in high fence. OB was never heard of again.
> 
> Like I said, its worth reading the two threads but start with the original.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Good grief! What a soap opera!

Where is the original OG thread?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chief razor

BBD1984 said:


> Good grief! What a soap opera!
> 
> Where is the original OG thread?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2135056#/topics/2135056


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chief razor

If anything else its worth just seeing the pictures of the deer. Amazing animal! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

chief razor said:


> If anything else its worth just seeing the pictures of the deer. Amazing animal!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 So was it HF? Spoiler alert 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chief razor

Well thats still up in the air, i think there are several theories but only a few know for sure. Im certainly not in the know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chief razor

His sheds did show up later. I do recall the owner at the DD Ranch where OB had killed the deer he was called out on said that deer was not his. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

The ranch he was hunting at was the DD ranch. When I go turkey/bowhunting in Vinton County I always stop at a mom n pop gas station called cross creek. DD is literally across the road! You can pump your gas and watch an elk 200yrds from you behind a fence!


----------



## BBD1984

XxOHIOARCHERxX said:


> The ranch he was hunting at was the DD ranch. When I go turkey/bowhunting in Vinton County I always stop at a mom n pop gas station called cross creek. DD is literally across the road! You can pump your gas and watch an elk 200yrds from you behind a fence!


So OB killed those big ones at DD?

And has it been confirmed that OG was at DD or is that just speculation?

Sorry, looks like I'm about 4 years late to the game, it's been that story my whole life

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

BBD1984 said:


> So OB killed those big ones at DD?
> 
> And has it been confirmed that OG was at DD or is that just speculation?
> 
> Sorry, looks like I'm about 4 years late to the game, it's been that story my whole life
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


If I remember right OG was at DD. A couple or so of his big mounts were replica racks. I was glued to that thread when it was unfolding. I couldn’t quit reading it! They could seriously make a movie about that thread!


----------



## chief razor

I believe there was a member who had been exchanging emails with DD ranch. They did have a large 200+ typical but said the pics of OG were not his deer. Something about his deer have ear tags maybe?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k&j8

OG was not at the DD ranch.

OB did kill at least one of his "Booners" there and also and elk and a hog if I remember correctly. His other "Booners" were purchased mounts or replicas iirc. Classic thread that gave birth to the term "quiver sniffers".


----------



## BBD1984

k&j8 said:


> OG was not at the DD ranch.
> 
> OB did kill at least one of his "Booners" there and also and elk and a hog if I remember correctly. His other "Booners" were purchased mounts or replicas iirc. Classic thread that gave birth to the term "quiver sniffers".


 define quiver sniffers...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

k&j8 said:


> OG was not at the DD ranch.
> 
> OB did kill at least one of his "Booners" there and also and elk and a hog if I remember correctly. His other "Booners" were purchased mounts or replicas iirc. Classic thread that gave birth to the term "quiver sniffers".


OG was free range.... how come it didn't make the news... or is it still "ranging:"

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LongbowLogan

I saw this on FB, he would have been around 10 years old probably. 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

LongbowLogan said:


> I saw this on FB, he would have been around 10 years old probably.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I don't know Logan... the trail cam pic and actual deer don't look the same to me.... look closely at the brow tines....

Unless they are of different years....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LongbowLogan

The trail cam pics are from when he was in his prime and biggest. I'm not sure if it's him or not, we will never know probably.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## arrow179

skippyturtle said:


> Pretty sure we was not allowed to kill 3 deer a day 12 years ago.


I was living in IL at that time so I had multiple tags in my pocket the last day of ML season. Had a Creek on one side of the field and old railroad right-of-way on the other and surrounded by Ag fields and pockets of timber so perfect spot. Picture of the layout of my foodplot was taken in a different year. Had around 25-30 deer in the standing Bean field with 6-8” snow on the ground. 30 mins before dark I shot the first doe and she dropped then waited to see if more would come back after the field cleared. 20 mins later had 2 come back into the field - shot one of them and as I reloaded to go track her here came 2 more does! All 3 were big older does. It was a memorable evening!


----------



## BBD1984

arrow179 said:


> I was living in IL at that time so I had multiple tags in my pocket the last day of ML season. Had a Creek on one side of the field and old railroad right-of-way on the other and surrounded by Ag fields and pockets of timber so perfect spot. Picture of the layout of my foodplot was taken in a different year. Had around 25-30 deer in the standing Bean field with 6-8” snow on the ground. 30 mins before dark I shot the first doe and she dropped then waited to see if more would come back after the field cleared. 20 mins later had 2 come back into the field - shot one of them and as I reloaded to go track her here came 2 more does! All 3 were big older does. It was a memorable evening!
> 
> View attachment 6323243
> View attachment 6323245


 Wow....! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

ODNR sent me this link in discussion about the future of the Ohio Deer herd.... if you've got the time, it's a very interesting read.... I'll comb through it later and post some cliff notes...

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/hunting...y-species/deer/deer-harvest-yearly-comparison

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tOSU

arrow179 said:


> I was living in IL at that time so I had multiple tags in my pocket the last day of ML season. Had a Creek on one side of the field and old railroad right-of-way on the other and surrounded by Ag fields and pockets of timber so perfect spot. Picture of the layout of my foodplot was taken in a different year. Had around 25-30 deer in the standing Bean field with 6-8” snow on the ground. 30 mins before dark I shot the first doe and she dropped then waited to see if more would come back after the field cleared. 20 mins later had 2 come back into the field - shot one of them and as I reloaded to go track her here came 2 more does! All 3 were big older does. It was a memorable evening!
> 
> View attachment 6323243
> View attachment 6323245


Did you tag the first deer before shooting the next 2? I believe in Ohio you must tag the deer before harvesting another.


----------



## arrow179

tOSU said:


> Did you tag the first deer before shooting the next 2? I believe in Ohio you must tag the deer before harvesting another.


Not required to tag one before shooting another as long as you had multiple tags that were valid. Again that was in IL not OH back in like 2005


----------



## BBD1984

Although things have really slowed down on here.... we've been more active this yr than last... would've fooled me!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tOSU

arrow179 said:


> Not required to tag one before shooting another as long as you had multiple tags that were valid. Again that was in IL not OH back in like 2005


In Ohio you must tag the deer before harvesting another. IL maybe it is legal

http://codes.ohio.gov/oac/1501:31-15-11v1

It shall be unlawful to hunt or take a subsequent deer before a game tag has been attached to the previous deer taken that day and the date, time and county of kill are written in the spaces provided on the corresponding deer permit or antlerless permit for the deer that was taken.


----------



## arrow179

tOSU said:


> In Ohio you must tag the deer before harvesting another. IL maybe it is legal
> 
> http://codes.ohio.gov/oac/1501:31-15-11v1
> 
> It shall be unlawful to hunt or take a subsequent deer before a game tag has been attached to the previous deer taken that day and the date, time and county of kill are written in the spaces provided on the corresponding deer permit or antlerless permit for the deer that was taken.


Yup I’m well aware of OH regs. Thanks for the reminder!

I would agree with someone else’s assessment that this thread has died with the beginning of gun season...


----------



## chief razor

arrow179 said:


> Yup I’m well aware of OH regs. Thanks for the reminder!
> 
> I would agree with someone else’s assessment that this thread has died with the beginning of gun season...


On that note....I received a text today from friend advising he was watching two bucks chasing a doe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camodan01

. My buddy shot this 10 Monday evening chasing does 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Camodan01 said:


> . My buddy shot this 10 Monday evening chasing does
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man is that guy part of Isis!? Nice buck nonetheless!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

In the stand now, SW wind is a whippin.


----------



## RH1

lutzweiser said:


> In the stand now, SW wind is a whippin.


You ain't kidding.
I've been second guessing my decision since 2


----------



## lutzweiser

I’m thinking the couch, fireplace, yuengling and my **** hound were a better idea


----------



## skippyturtle

Big doe better not come by me this evening.


----------



## BBD1984

Alberta clipper suppose to hit Friday night.... Bringing one to three inches of snow! Do you guys move your stands location with these frigid temps? More food source based...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Split_G3

BBD1984 said:


> Alberta clipper suppose to hit Friday night.... Bringing one to three inches of snow! Do you guys move your stands location with these frigid temps? More food source based...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


For what it's worth I do. After the rut(post gun season) it's strictly food sources and only afternoon/evening hunting......unless I get a extremely rare buck that moves near or after daybreak. Where you hunt at you have an abundance of food even in the late season and I've often wondered while shed hunting up there how I would hunt the late season up there. In my neck of the woods, as you know, you have to find the super thick stuff with lots of honeysuckle as theres just not much AG and in places that there is most aren't big enough to sustain.


----------



## Bkimbel42

BBD1984 said:


> Alberta clipper suppose to hit Friday night.... Bringing one to three inches of snow! Do you guys move your stands location with these frigid temps? More food source based...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I love the snow and cold temp! Cold kills scent! I've got a stand right between bedding and a small spring fed pond tgat doesn't freeze, where I'll dump some corn. I've had really good success with that setup when it's snowy and below freezing. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Split_G3 said:


> For what it's worth I do. After the rut(post gun season) it's strictly food sources and only afternoon/evening hunting......unless I get a extremely rare buck that moves near or after daybreak. Where you hunt at you have an abundance of food even in the late season and I've often wondered while shed hunting up there how I would hunt the late season up there. In my neck of the woods, as you know, you have to find the super thick stuff with lots of honeysuckle as theres just not much AG and in places that there is most aren't big enough to sustain.


Yeah I'm thinking of moving my climber on the edge of a cut corn field that usually fills up at dusk... that is if I get back out... already looking forward to next yr and setting up some new stands and getting my cameras back out...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## billhalljr

First night of colder temps and already have bucks moving back in. I think this weekend will be bonkers









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Crazy windy tonight guys but saw 10 deer..
does were on the move first starting around 430 then right at dusk had a definite shooter at 75 yards. he responded to my grunts but got a whiff of a few does upwind from him. once he smelled them it was over for me.
Our property always gets good after gun season so seeing a shooter 3 days after gun season ended was a definite second wind for me!


----------



## Tiggie_00

Time to switch to my cold gear.. brrrrr January hunts are fa fa fa Freezing.. lol


----------



## Bkimbel42

Tiggie_00 said:


> Time to switch to my cold gear.. brrrrr January hunts are fa fa fa Freezing.. lol


Heck yeah they are! Heck, looking at teens and 20's already next week!! Just bought some new predator camo cold weather gear! I'm pumped to test it out! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

Bkimbel42 said:


> Heck yeah they are! Heck, looking at teens and 20's already next week!! Just bought some new predator camo cold weather gear! I'm pumped to test it out!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I use Scent Blocker Arctic weight base layer pants and shirt, Under Armour Rut series jacket, pants, gaiter, beanie, and gloves with 800 gram Under Armour Brow Tine boots, put my Thermacell heated insoles in and usually pretty good. I found a pair of NOS Scent Blocker Bone Collector insulated boots on eBay for pretty cheap, i want to see how they compare to the Brow Tines so i think ill wear them today.

Deer were moving around the same time as always yesterday, 1.5 year old 6 point showed up at about 4:15 and pack of does were about 15 min behind. Saw a little more movement down in the pines but it was to dark to see what they were.


----------



## jmclfrsh

I actually went out and bought a Mr Heater Hunting Buddy heater yesterday as this weekend will be the first time all year I get to go hunting. Saw the low and I do all-day hunts so hopefully it will keep my feet from freezing. 

The rest of my body I’ve got clothing for, I usually don’t get too cold but with these temps, better safe than sorry.


----------



## lutzweiser

jmclfrsh said:


> I actually went out and bought a Mr Heater Hunting Buddy heater yesterday as this weekend will be the first time all year I get to go hunting. Saw the low and I do all-day hunts so hopefully it will keep my feet from freezing.
> 
> The rest of my body I’ve got clothing for, I usually don’t get too cold but with these temps, better safe than sorry.


If i had standing crops for late season you can bet your sweat azz i would have a blind with a buddy heater in it. Saw a hunting show up in Canada and they actually had a 100lb LP tank behind the blind supplying the heater inside the blind. I guess when its -25 all day long you kinda need it.


----------



## BBD1984

Email from ODNR said statewide survey last year showed hunters seen an average of .76 deer per hour...

For this year that might be a little low for me...1 evening sit I seen over 20 deer but some were prob the same, but had many times this year where I sat and seen nothing....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tOSU

jmclfrsh said:


> I actually went out and bought a Mr Heater Hunting Buddy heater yesterday as this weekend will be the first time all year I get to go hunting. Saw the low and I do all-day hunts so hopefully it will keep my feet from freezing.
> 
> The rest of my body I’ve got clothing for, I usually don’t get too cold but with these temps, better safe than sorry.


My hunting partner has one and loves it 

He gets about 5 hours of use from one bottle of propane. If you are going to use it a lot, I would get the hose that allows you to use a bigger propane tank 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

I put a feeder 10yds behind my back door last week. There are 10-15 deer on that thing every night. Haven’t got a pic of any buck yet but the doe are on a timer for that thing. I can watch them from my living room window all gathering up on the woods line and waiting until dark then the all come running. No daylight pics either


----------



## BBD1984

lutzweiser said:


> I put a feeder 10yds behind my back door last week. There are 10-15 deer on that thing every night. Haven’t got a pic of any buck yet but the doe are on a timer for that thing. I can watch them from my living room window all gathering up on the woods line and waiting until dark then the all come running. No daylight pics either


 What feeder do you have and do you like it? I've heard bad things about the 6v feeders in cold weather keeping a charge...

A feeder is on my to get list

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## billhalljr

jmclfrsh said:


> I actually went out and bought a Mr Heater Hunting Buddy heater yesterday as this weekend will be the first time all year I get to go hunting. Saw the low and I do all-day hunts so hopefully it will keep my feet from freezing.
> 
> The rest of my body I’ve got clothing for, I usually don’t get too cold but with these temps, better safe than sorry.


You might want think about clicking off shortly before primetime or see deer coming.. we used run them and if its quiet enough the burner will make slight high pitch sound deer can hear.. weve since switched to body suits so havent ran for years

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

I have a 30 gallon seal-able garbage can. I use a 2" hole saw and cut a hole in the bottom of it. It just gravity feeds out of it, no battery's needed. It holds about 225lbs, and put a 50lb bag of Purrina deer pellets mixed with 3 50lb bags of shelled corn and a 50lb bag of Big Tine mix that has corn, milo, sunflower seeds, and that 30-06 supplement, I think it has cherry sent in it to. The last 25lbs or so i just spread on the ground all around the can.


----------



## BBD1984

lutzweiser said:


> I have a 30 gallon seal-able garbage can. I use a 2" hole saw and cut a hole in the bottom of it. It just gravity feeds out of it, no battery's needed. It holds about 225lbs, and put a 50lb bag of Purrina deer pellets mixed with 3 50lb bags of shelled corn and a 50lb bag of Big Tine mix that has corn, milo, sunflower seeds, and that 30-06 supplement, I think it has cherry sent in it to. The last 25lbs or so i just spread on the ground all around the can.


Wow... I'm hungry now! If you get a chance, post a pic. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jmclfrsh

tOSU said:


> My hunting partner has one and loves it
> 
> He gets about 5 hours of use from one bottle of propane. If you are going to use it a lot, I would get the hose that allows you to use a bigger propane tank


Yes, I thought about that. I could leave the whole thing in my blind and just Python-lock everything together, it and the tank, my chair and the blind itself. I bought six bottles and a refilling adapter, but a 20-gallon tank is probably what I’ll end up with. We still have almost 60days of bow season left...

Glad it’s private land!


----------



## Tiggie_00

I don't have a feeder but I have about 2000 lbs of corn on the cob.  I'm ready.. That gives me from Dec 17th till Feb 6th about 40lbs of corn a day..


----------



## jmclfrsh

billhalljr said:


> You might want think about clicking off shortly before primetime or see deer coming.. we used run them and if its quiet enough the burner will make slight high pitch sound deer can hear.. weve since switched to body suits so havent ran for years
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Good to know, thank you!

At least the Hunting Buddy unit has a quiet electronic ignition to start it. I’m going to run it in the garage tonight to burn off all the manufacturing smells from it, and will probably turn it on and off periodically just to take the edge off the cold as my blind windows are partially open. I really need it the most for my feet after 5 hours of so.


----------



## Meat

A buddy missed what he believed to be a 120-130 10 point in Gallia last night that was following a doe. He was all set to shoot the doe and didn't see the buck. The buck had seen his movement and my buddy rushed the shot and the arrow went right under him. Thankfully he didn't bust out, just kinda trotted off he said. 

Meat


----------



## Camodan01

lutzweiser said:


> I have a 30 gallon seal-able garbage can. I use a 2" hole saw and cut a hole in the bottom of it. It just gravity feeds out of it, no battery's needed. It holds about 225lbs, and put a 50lb bag of Purrina deer pellets mixed with 3 50lb bags of shelled corn and a 50lb bag of Big Tine mix that has corn, milo, sunflower seeds, and that 30-06 supplement, I think it has cherry sent in it to. The last 25lbs or so i just spread on the ground all around the can.


I have a 35 gallon plastic barrel with screw on lid I have 3 holes in it one in front 2 and one on each side works great i ratchet strap it to the tree holds 240 pounds of feed and I have always used cmere deer corn coat in all my feeders have deer pictures from the beginning of season till the end big bucks come in daylight hours and eat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Camodan01 said:


> I have a 35 gallon plastic barrel with screw on lid I have 3 holes in it one in front 2 and one on each side works great i ratchet strap it to the tree holds 240 pounds of feed and I have always used cmere deer corn coat in all my feeders have deer pictures from the beginning of season till the end big bucks come in daylight hours and eat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I understand that it's gravity feed... but How does the Fed keep from pouring out....? What restricts it?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Camodan01

BBD1984 said:


> I understand that it's gravity feed... but How does the Fed keep from pouring out....? What restricts it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


The size of the holes determines how much and how fast it puts corn out but while your filling it the corn pours out once so much corn falls out the holes it stops by itself and then as the deer eat it more corn falls out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

BBD1984 said:


> Wow... I'm hungry now! If you get a chance, post a pic.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



View attachment 6324977
View attachment 6324983


That’s my fire bit in the back ground and the camera is attached to the corner of my house


----------



## BBD1984

lutzweiser said:


> View attachment 6324977
> View attachment 6324983
> 
> 
> That’s my fire bit in the back ground and the camera is attached to the corner of my house


Awesome... so in order for the feed to come out, do the deer have to eat it out of the holes.. for more to fall out?

Also have you ever had any mature bucks on that camera?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

BBD1984 said:


> Awesome... so in order for the feed to come out, do the deer have to eat it out of the holes.. for more to fall out?
> 
> Also have you ever had any mature bucks on that camera?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


As the deer eat the corn from the ground more feed comes out. When they stop eating the feed stops coming out. I don’t expect to get any buck pics from this one behind my house, but I have gotten pics of mature deer on the feeder I have in the woods


----------



## Liveblue23

lutzweiser said:


> I’m thinking the couch, fireplace, yuengling and my **** hound were a better idea


That's my kinda beer [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Liveblue23

I'm out this evening in my blind again sitting over cut beans. Saw prob 15 doe and 2 young bucks here last evening.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

lutzweiser said:


> As the deer eat the corn from the ground more feed comes out. When they stop eating the feed stops coming out. I don’t expect to get any buck pics from this one behind my house, but I have gotten pics of mature deer on the feeder I have in the woods


Great idea... I'll be making some soon... thanks[emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Camodan01

lutzweiser said:


> As the deer eat the corn from the ground more feed comes out. When they stop eating the feed stops coming out. I don’t expect to get any buck pics from this one behind my house, but I have gotten pics of mature deer on the feeder I have in the woods











Me and my wife put this culvert feeder up on Labor Day this year and with in 8 days I had this mature buck show up he was a little skid dish at first but he took to feeding from it just about everyday and I have some that need another year or 2 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

Didn’t make it out tonight, had to get a Christmas tree. Anybody see anything?


----------



## BBD1984

I'd say if you had a fat food plot tonight you might have tagged out! Real feel is in the low teens!!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LongbowLogan

I went out and sat in a fence row to watch my standing beans from about 300 yards away after work. Didn't get out there till after 5, saw a doe and 2 yearlings and 1 100" 8pt. I couldn't see the whole bean plot because of some small rises in the field. My ground blind I put up was all screwed up from the wind, looked like the deer were staying on the other end of the beans because of it. I got back to the house after dark and went back out with the 4 wheeler to take the blind out of there. Hoping the deer start using the other side of the beans closer to my stand!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

LongbowLogan said:


> I went out and sat in a fence row to watch my standing beans from about 300 yards away after work. Didn't get out there till after 5, saw a doe and 2 yearlings and 1 100" 8pt. I couldn't see the whole bean plot because of some small rises in the field. My ground blind I put up was all screwed up from the wind, looked like the deer were staying on the other end of the beans because of it. I got back to the house after dark and went back out with the 4 wheeler to take the blind out of there. Hoping the deer start using the other side of the beans closer to my stand!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Logan how do you stay sharp with that traditional in these Arctic like temps?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LongbowLogan

Practice a lot with my hunting clothes on. Or I'll shoot one of my compounds lol









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

These are just a few pics i have of buck that have come in over the years to my "homemade" feeders. I found an old fallen down log in the woods that was hollow in the center. I took my chain saw and cut sections out and then cut an exit hole in the bottom of it. It help about 50lbs of corn and since it was an actual chunk of a tree the deer came to it right away. I had an old garbage can with a crack in the side of it. I used wire ties to stitch it up and cut 2 holes on each side of it at the bottom and i had deer around it all the time to. But you cant hunt over top of feeders in my opinion, well i mean you can, i just wouldn't suggest it. Once the deer get comfortable with the feeder they usually wont show up until after dark. I hunted over top of a feeder the first year i ever hunted and i never saw a mature buck on it. Now 30 min to an hour after dark they started to pour into it, so now i set my feeders 250-300 yards away if possible and place my stand between were i think they might be coming from. Plus shooting a deer directly off of bait just seems like a dic thing to do. But again, just my opinion.


----------



## lutzweiser




----------



## BBD1984

lutzweiser said:


> View attachment 6325705
> View attachment 6325707
> View attachment 6325709
> 
> 
> These are just a few pics i have of buck that have come in over the years to my "homemade" feeders. I found an old fallen down log in the woods that was hollow in the center. I took my chain saw and cut sections out and then cut an exit hole in the bottom of it. It help about 50lbs of corn and since it was an actual chunk of a tree the deer came to it right away. I had an old garbage can with a crack in the side of it. I used wire ties to stitch it up and cut 2 holes on each side of it at the bottom and i had deer around it all the time to. But you cant hunt over top of feeders in my opinion, well i mean you can, i just wouldn't suggest it. Once the deer get comfortable with the feeder they usually wont show up until after dark. I hunted over top of a feeder the first year i ever hunted and i never saw a mature buck on it. Now 30 min to an hour after dark they started to pour into it, so now i set my feeders 250-300 yards away if possible and place my stand between were i think they might be coming from. Plus shooting a deer directly off of bait just seems like a dic thing to do. But again, just my opinion.


Thanks for the advice!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## H20fwler

It's always funny to see guys post that "mature" bucks won't hit feeders;


----------



## Bkimbel42

H20fwler said:


> It's always funny to see guys post that "mature" bucks won't hit feeders;


What model moultrie are those? I like how they display the pressure. Seems like a useful feature 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## H20fwler

Bkimbel42 said:


> What model moultrie are those? I like how they display the pressure. Seems like a useful feature


m-990I 2nd gen 

It's all I run any more, I leave them out year round. I get them on sale $99 at Rogers


----------



## lutzweiser

Bucks were chasing tonight. 12-15 deer with 4 young buck chasing them everywhere. Fun night


----------



## Regohio

*pics*

Don't do any feeding…but here is a kid who visited my Mineral Block plenty! I flung an arrow at him in Early November…haven't seen the fellow since!


----------



## lutzweiser

2nd rut should be kicking off right?


----------



## BBD1984

Regohio said:


> Don't do any feeding…but here is a kid who visited my Mineral Block plenty! I flung an arrow at him in Early November…haven't seen the fellow since!


Boy that's a touch miss.... how far was the shot?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

BBD1984 said:


> Boy that's a touch miss.... how far was the shot?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


*tough

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Regohio

I shot for 45…I ranged the spot and it was 52. His Ho-Bag Girl Friend Freaked Out with a Chorus of: WATCH OUT FOR THAT IDIOT IN THE TREE or he would be Sleeping With The Fishes Forever!

The good news is I think about him often…This is also the BAD NEWS!!!


----------



## bmwlife1976

Regohio said:


> I shot for 45…I ranged the spot and it was 52. His Ho-Bag Girl Friend Freaked Out with a Chorus of: WATCH OUT FOR THAT IDIOT IN THE TREE or he would be Sleeping With The Fishes Forever!
> 
> The good news is I think about him often…This is also the BAD NEWS!!!


LMAO

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## dduff1

Lots of deer out in cut beans last night on my drive through T-county


----------



## BBD1984

Well I've seen more bald eagles this morning driving than deer!!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Moving some stands around today for a late season push. GO ARMY, BEAT NAVY!


----------



## Tim/OH

Regohio said:


> I shot for 45…I ranged the spot and it was 52. His Ho-Bag Girl Friend Freaked Out with a Chorus of: WATCH OUT FOR THAT IDIOT IN THE TREE or he would be Sleeping With The Fishes Forever!
> 
> The good news is I think about him often…This is also the BAD NEWS!!!


 Lol....I’m right there with ya reg


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Good luck y’all keep at it...

I won’t be able to hunt again until around Christmas



Tim


----------



## lutzweiser

Still alive


----------



## Schneeder

Had to get out during this snow. Cut bean field. Not expecting much but you never know.


----------



## bmwlife1976

lutzweiser said:


> View attachment 6327109
> View attachment 6327111
> View attachment 6327113
> 
> 
> 
> Still alive


Hey Lutz. What do you think is going on with the wife rack 8's one ear? Kinda looks like it may be laying odd. 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

bmwlife1976 said:


> Hey Lutz. What do you think is going on with the wife rack 8's one ear? Kinda looks like it may be laying odd.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


I seen that also... gun wound prephaps?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

What were they driving, and did they have a license?





BBD1984 said:


> Well I've seen more bald eagles this morning driving than deer!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Went out from 1500 until 1730 yesterday, didn't see a deer.


----------



## lutzweiser

bmwlife1976 said:


> Hey Lutz. What do you think is going on with the wife rack 8's one ear? Kinda looks like it may be laying odd.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


Not real sure.


----------



## BBD1984

Guys you won't believe this! I just seen a group of four deer! This snow must really have a moving.... I've been driving for 20 minutes and finally just seen that huge herd.... hurry call the News and Sun!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Schneeder

Well my night consisted of 5 does. 3 small bucks that came within range to be spit on. The button buck was feeling himself play fighting with the spike and the fork. Does never came in range. Also saw the biggest buck I’ve seen from the stand on this property tonight. A real nice 10. He popped out after I was calling to the younger bucks messing with them. He didn’t stay long and never came in range. I know where I’ll be setting up tomorrow though.


----------



## LongbowLogan

Well I saw 10 deer tonight, 2 might have been the same ones I saw earlier in the evening. 3 bucks came past at 20 yards, 1.5, 2.5 and a 3.5. The 2.5 was the best scoring buck, the 3.5 was all busted up and his body was a lot bigger than the other 2 bucks. I checked camera's earlier today and didn't have anything during daylight but I knew deer were using my standing beans during the daylight as I've seen them the last couple of nights through binos. Just have my camera's in the wrong spot I guess lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Magis

bmwlife1976 said:


> lutzweiser said:
> 
> 
> 
> [iurl="http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=6327109&stc=1&d=1512853313"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> 
> Still alive
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Lutz. What do you think is going on with the wife rack 8's one ear? Kinda looks like it may be laying odd.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

When they’re torn like that its usually from fighting.


----------



## lutzweiser

bmwlife1976 said:


> Hey Lutz. What do you think is going on with the wife rack 8's one ear? Kinda looks like it may be laying odd.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk



He looked really skinny a few months ago, like starving to death skinny. Not sure he will make it through the winter


----------



## skippyturtle

3 doe and 2 fawns this evening.


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

So yeah, not rut related but had to post lol!!


----------



## Muzzy 75

I had a 140 cruising and another 140 chasing does yesterday morning. Good action till 11 am. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

14F here this morning at daylight. lol.. I may sit tonight to observe at 33F. But wow did it get fa fa fa fa Freezing quick


----------



## The Phantom

They do.
Since you are part of the US Navy!!!!!!!!!!!!!






OhioHoytHunter said:


> So yeah, not rut related but had to post lol!!
> 
> View attachment 6327271


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Good luck everyone and stay warm out there this morning.


----------



## murphy31

OhioHoytHunter said:


> So yeah, not rut related but had to post lol!!
> 
> View attachment 6327271


The marines don't have their own college. They attend the naval academy. So they weren't banging my mom. They were playing football/ routing for Navy.


----------



## lutzweiser

Slept in this morning. And we had snow last night. Dang it


----------



## lutzweiser

If someone paid me to hunt all these outfitters do you think I could get my own hunting show to? Seriously how do these azz clowns (Drop Zone, The Choice, The One etc) get on TV? I can watch Lee and Tiffany, Whitetail Freaks, Whitetail properties, and the Drurys because for the most part they farm there own land grow there own deer and put in the work. But the rest of this junk on TV is unwatchable.


----------



## richstang75

lutzweiser said:


> If someone paid me to hunt all these outfitters do you think I could get my own hunting show to? Seriously how do these azz clowns (Drop Zone, The Choice, The One etc) get on TV? I can watch Lee and Tiffany, Whitetail Freaks, Whitetail properties, and the Drurys because for the most part they farm there own land grow there own deer and put in the work. But the rest of this junk on TV is unwatchable.


I agree!!!! Most of these shows are a joke. I don't think most of them are that accurate with a bow either lol


----------



## The Phantom

Didn't hunt yesterday, so of course I saw six deer out in the field, (about 2 PM).


----------



## lutzweiser

Couldn’t get motivated to hunt today. Think this wind might have something to do with it


----------



## jk0069

I hunted this morning and only saw a big red fox. Had deer at my other stands though. Oh how I enjoy receiving texts from my cameras while I’m at a different stand!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

jk0069 said:


> I hunted this morning and only saw a big red fox. Had deer at my other stands though. Oh how I enjoy receiving texts from my cameras while I’m at a different stand!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was easier picking stands when I only had 1, not 6


----------



## skippyturtle

No deer this evening.


----------



## Tiggie_00

From the stand. Took a vid of a ~ 120" buck in the snow tonight.


----------



## mtn3531

lutzweiser said:


> If someone paid me to hunt all these outfitters do you think I could get my own hunting show to? Seriously how do these azz clowns (Drop Zone, The Choice, The One etc) get on TV? I can watch Lee and Tiffany, Whitetail Freaks, Whitetail properties, and the Drurys because for the most part they farm there own land grow there own deer and put in the work. But the rest of this junk on TV is unwatchable.


You forgot The Western Hunter. One of the better shows on, all public land, most with a bow. Some of that garbage is just detrimental to our cause. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Schneeder

Saw 12 different deer tonight. 1 small 8 and the rest does.


----------



## Buckeyesouthpaw

Seems like 80% of the show is just showing the sponsors and ads... Aside from getting pumped for the season to kick off, most of the shows are not worth turning on. It is like home shopping network for hunting.


----------



## BBD1984

Man if you hunt this week you're a bigger man than me ... forecast looks abysmal!!!
Prob going to wait until Saturday morn and get the smoke pole back out....We'll see, not much drive to get out....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

mtn3531 said:


> You forgot The Western Hunter. One of the better shows on, all public land, most with a bow. Some of that garbage is just detrimental to our cause.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yes there are a few other ones that i will watch. I like Red Arrow because i think Im simple minded like him, but the ones mentioned above have got to be the WORST things on Outdoor/Sportsman Channel.


----------



## Tiggie_00




----------



## hdrking2003

Had a couple smaller bucks chasing does around the alfalfa field in southern Richland county last night and one of those does ended up 19 yards directly in front of me broadside. It didn’t end up well for her. 132 lbs dressed out,(and bottoms of legs sawed off by the processor)my biggest doe ever. Seen about 15-20 does and a couple smaller bucks who were still in prime rut mode. Hope to make it out a few more times before the 1st of the year, which is when my motivation falls off big time, but also gonna try and spend some more time with the family now too. Good luck to everyone still out there.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobucks

Congrats on the freezer filler Clint!


----------



## BBD1984

Tonight seems to be a good night to be out.... I'm starting to see deer on their feet.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Here is a few deer caught having dinner


----------



## dduff1

Opinions please. I have an opportunity to lease some Muskingum county ground near Duncan Falls. First of all what is the standard per acre for leases in this area? Second I live and hunt now in Tusc county. Is the deer heard in that part of muskingum equal to or better than northern atusc county deer heard as far as quality bucks?


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> Congrats on the freezer filler Clint!


Thanks Tom! At that weight, she should definitely fill er up quite nicely . Went away from my normal Oiler’s, and took her to Raber’s off of a couple recommendations. Nothing wrong with Oiler’s, just wanted some of Raber’s trail bologna. It’s damn good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Congrats. Nice size doe.



hdrking2003 said:


> Had a couple smaller bucks chasing does around the alfalfa field in southern Richland county last night and one of those does ended up 19 yards directly in front of me broadside. It didn’t end up well for her. 132 lbs dressed out,(and bottoms of legs sawed off by the processor)my biggest doe ever. Seen about 15-20 does and a couple smaller bucks who were still in prime rut mode. Hope to make it out a few more times before the 1st of the year, which is when my motivation falls off big time, but also gonna try and spend some more time with the family now too. Good luck to everyone still out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Tiggie_00 said:


> Here is a few deer caught having dinner


 Tiggie when are you going to quit shooting deer with your camera and shot one with your arrow!?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

I prefer Raber's over Oilers.




hdrking2003 said:


> Thanks Tom! At that weight, she should definitely fill er up quite nicely . Went away from my normal Oiler’s, and took her to Raber’s off of a couple recommendations. Nothing wrong with Oiler’s, just wanted some of Raber’s trail bologna. It’s damn good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

I watched/listened to a squirrel eat four walnuts beside me one day. Took about 15-20 minutes.




Tiggie_00 said:


>


----------



## Tiggie_00

Patience we have a 7.5 weeks left and 2000lbs of corn. Good things come to those who wait 



BBD1984 said:


> Tiggie when are you going to quit shooting deer with your camera and shot one with your arrow!?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobucks

hdrking2003 said:


> Thanks Tom! At that weight, she should definitely fill er up quite nicely . Went away from my normal Oiler’s, and took her to Raber’s off of a couple recommendations. Nothing wrong with Oiler’s, just wanted some of Raber’s trail bologna. It’s damn good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, we took my daughter's doe from last year to Rabers, the bologna is pretty dang good. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## hdrking2003

The Phantom said:


> Congrats. Nice size doe.


Thanks, and good to hear more good things about Raber’s. Looking forward to getting everything back next week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkimbel42

Tiggie_00 said:


> Patience we have a 7.5 weeks left and 2000lbs of corn. Good things come to those who wait


Truth right here. It's like 2+2. Snow/cold plus corn = ability to pattern and control the pattern of mature whitetail = success. Oh how I love Ohio baiting laws when I've still got a tag in December lol

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Liveblue23

I caught up on sleep this evening. Night shift problems. Gonna be cold tm with this front but windy. I think I'll just use tm add another prep day you put out some cams and corn.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pnyhunter

You think that buck is 2 or 3? I am thinking 3


----------



## Bywayofthearrow

Just uploaded my edited hunting footage from late Oct-Nov. I really enjoyed hunting a handful of new counties this year. Lots of new scenery.

https://youtu.be/wsZOjkMA8J4


----------



## cla5675

Bywayofthearrow said:


> Just uploaded my edited hunting footage from late Oct-Nov. I really enjoyed hunting a handful of new counties this year. Lots of new scenery.
> 
> https://youtu.be/wsZOjkMA8J4


Very cool!! Congrats a great season and saw awesome footage. Love the decoy method.

Troy.


----------



## Tim/OH

I had to post this guys so don’t laugh to hard....my coworker made these for me today because of the season I been having so far, which includes 2 misses on the same buck....that she still gives me sh$# about to this day lol....she is a hunter too.


Tim









Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## bmwlife1976

Tim/OH said:


> I had to post this guys so don’t laugh to hard....my coworker made these for me today because of the season I been having so far, which includes 2 misses on the same buck....that she still gives me sh$# about to this day lol....she is a hunter too.
> 
> 
> Tim
> View attachment 6330201
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


That's good stuff. Thanks for sharing Tim

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

My dad shot my buck.. :mg: Out of my treestand


----------



## bmwlife1976

Tiggie_00 said:


> My dad shot my buck.. :mg: Out of my treestand
> 
> View attachment 6330333


Holy smokes. What a nice deer. Congratulations to your dad. And my condolences to you buddy. That's like a double edged sword. 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## paarchhntr

Tiggie_00 said:


> My dad shot my buck.. :mg: Out of my treestand
> 
> View attachment 6330333



Nice Buck! Congrats to your dad on “your buck”.


----------



## BBD1984

Tiggie_00 said:


> My dad shot my buck.. :mg: Out of my treestand
> 
> View attachment 6330333


When did he kill him? No snow, doesn't seem like it's too cold... been freezing where I'm at.... congrats to him[emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

It was the day before gun season. I took the pic with his phone


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Deer were on the move here in Meigs Co tonight!!!


----------



## jk0069

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Deer were on the move here in Meigs Co tonight!!!


I had deer moving around 1:30 on camera and at sunset no bucks though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Tim/OH said:


> I had to post this guys so don’t laugh to hard....my coworker made these for me today because of the season I been having so far, which includes 2 misses on the same buck....that she still gives me sh$# about to this day lol....she is a hunter too.
> 
> 
> Tim
> View attachment 6330201
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Love it! How did the deer cookie taste?


----------



## Regohio

Congrads Tig…I said long ago both you and your Dad are Trophy Hunters who put in the time and effort and shoot big bucks!!! 



Tiggie_00 said:


> It was the day before gun season. I took the pic with his phone


----------



## vtbowhntr

Tiggie_00 said:


> My dad shot my buck.. :mg: Out of my treestand
> 
> View attachment 6330333


Congratulations to your dad ob a heck of a buck.


----------



## tjandy

Lots of off topic posts........ no harm no foul this time. Lets keep this about what the title states and nothing else.

thanks 

Administration


----------



## BBD1984

Lol....poof magic!!! Where did all those fun loving post go to

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## skippyturtle

Tiggie_00 said:


> My dad shot my buck.. :mg: Out of my treestand
> 
> View attachment 6330333


Congrats to your dad!


----------



## skippyturtle

I shot a big ol slick head this evening. Get pic tomorrow


----------



## Tim/OH

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Love it! How did the deer cookie taste?


 It was actually good lol...



Tim


----------



## billf71

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Love it! How did the deer cookie taste?


I showed my wife that. I love it! How festive! Lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

Interesting why did my post disappear???? I was just stating how many deer I saw on my property the other night


----------



## BBD1984

IClark said:


> Interesting why did my post disappear???? I was just stating how many deer I saw on my property the other night


Admin deleted a bunch of the vulgar post... yours must have accidentally got caught up in the mix....

I was really surprised by how many people came out of the woodwork that never post here... but obviously pay close attention to what we're saying.....[emoji848]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

Oh well. No big deal. Glad to see the mess got cleaned up! Lol Hoping to go out this weekend and scout around and clean up some trails from the logging that has been happening on my hunting property. My father in law will most likely be out Saturday with the muzzleloader. I'll probably just hang out with him since I'm tagged out in Licking county.


----------



## BBD1984

IClark said:


> Oh well. No big deal. Glad to see the mess got cleaned up! Lol Hoping to go out this weekend and scout around and clean up some trails from the logging that has been happening on my hunting property. My father in law will most likely be out Saturday with the muzzleloader. I'll probably just hang out with him since I'm tagged out in Licking county.


Yup... I'm planing on doing a AM sit Saturday with smoke pole... probably wasting my time and missing an opportunity to catch up on some much needed sleep

IF we ever move into our new home... I'd like to throw some arrows at my 3d target at the property and sit a few evenings before season is over... I'm already looking forward to next fall... except for the whole getting cold part

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jmclfrsh

I know I’m getting out earlier next year unless I’m pushing up daisies.


----------



## billhalljr

All i know is that my cameras are as dead as they've ever been.. will do some drive-by scouting with spotter next few nights. The deer are here, just need figure out what tiny fence row or patch grass they are hiding in!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

With thee logging and gun pressure the week before I was surprised to see the deer I did. There were fresh deer prints right where the loggers had been logging the day before. I got 4 cameras out one with a pile of corn in front of it just to see what comes around.


----------



## Tiggie_00

I enjoy late season snow hunts. I'm ready for January. I'm out of the woods until monday because the orange army is on their way. 



Regohio said:


> Congrads Tig…I said long ago both you and your Dad are Trophy Hunters who put in the time and effort and shoot big bucks!!!


----------



## mtn3531

BBD1984 said:


> Admin deleted a bunch of the vulgar post... yours must have accidentally got caught up in the mix....
> 
> I was really surprised by how many people came out of the woodwork that never post here... but obviously pay close attention to what we're saying.....[emoji848]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Did I miss the vulgar stuff? I don't recall seeing any

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blayze-Ohio

Been trying to get the buck I missed about a month ago. I’ve seen him a few times since before gun season but was always just outta range. He disappeared right before gun season and showed back up on my cameras 2 days after it went out ever since then he usually shows up every few nights. I’ve been putting corn out just to see what bucks made it through gun season.
The buck I’m after must be smarter than me I have an idea of where he’s bedding which is on the property beside me where I don’t have permission. But he shows up on camera 30 mins after I get out while the other decent bucks are coming in during shooting light. 
Not sure if I should get closer to where he’s bedding by moving closer to property line and try to catch him coming or just wait it out and hope this colder weather will get him moving earlier. I usually don’t like hunting over corn but I feel like this is my only chance of getting him now that the ruts over. Drives me nuts trying to figure him out now when I know I should of already killed him. Any advice on how to get a shot at him now?


----------



## skippyturtle

IClark said:


> With thee logging and gun pressure the week before I was surprised to see the deer I did. There were fresh deer prints right where the loggers had been logging the day before. I got 4 cameras out one with a pile of corn in front of it just to see what comes around.


Logging doesnt bother deer much. I hunted a 25-30 acre patch in 2011-2012 and the amish was cutting trees on one side and deer were doing their normal routine on the other side. Including a 5+ year old 170" that i was hunting. I seen that deer every time I had the right wind to hunt. Only had one opportunity with bow and grazed his back because I assumed he was at the same distance as the doe and small buck that passed 5 minutes earlier. That deer never moved from that patch all season and I killed him during muzzleloader.


----------



## skippyturtle

Blayze-Ohio said:


> Been trying to get the buck I missed about a month ago. I’ve seen him a few times since before gun season but was always just outta range. He disappeared right before gun season and showed back up on my cameras 2 days after it went out ever since then he usually shows up every few nights. I’ve been putting corn out just to see what bucks made it through gun season.
> The buck I’m after must be smarter than me I have an idea of where he’s bedding which is on the property beside me where I don’t have permission. But he shows up on camera 30 mins after I get out while the other decent bucks are coming in during shooting light.
> Not sure if I should get closer to where he’s bedding by moving closer to property line and try to catch him coming or just wait it out and hope this colder weather will get him moving earlier. I usually don’t like hunting over corn but I feel like this is my only chance of getting him now that the ruts over. Drives me nuts trying to figure him out now when I know I should of already killed him. Any advice on how to get a shot at him now?


Stay where you are and keep the corn there. I bet before long he will start hitting it in shooting time. I suggest not even hunting until he starts daylight showing.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Stop hunting him, make him hunt you..











Blayze-Ohio said:


> Been trying to get the buck I missed about a month ago. I’ve seen him a few times since before gun season but was always just outta range. He disappeared right before gun season and showed back up on my cameras 2 days after it went out ever since then he usually shows up every few nights. I’ve been putting corn out just to see what bucks made it through gun season.
> The buck I’m after must be smarter than me I have an idea of where he’s bedding which is on the property beside me where I don’t have permission. But he shows up on camera 30 mins after I get out while the other decent bucks are coming in during shooting light.
> Not sure if I should get closer to where he’s bedding by moving closer to property line and try to catch him coming or just wait it out and hope this colder weather will get him moving earlier. I usually don’t like hunting over corn but I feel like this is my only chance of getting him now that the ruts over. Drives me nuts trying to figure him out now when I know I should of already killed him. Any advice on how to get a shot at him now?


----------



## BBD1984

Tiggie_00 said:


> Stop hunting him, make him hunt you..
> 
> View attachment 6331391


I would love to know how they get those types of pictures!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 6x5BC

skippyturtle said:


> Stay where you are and keep the corn there. I bet before long he will start hitting it in shooting time. I suggest not even hunting until he starts daylight showing.


^^^this^^^^


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Yep, keep putting out the corn and spot from a distance. Once you see your target buck? You hunt. It's not easy because you need the right wind and having 60+ eyeballs in front of you is way harder to draw. Then every 2 week gun season pushes the buck you want to shoot nocturnal. It takes 2-3weeks before doe& small bucks to come and 4-5 weeks until the target bucks come. Then you gotta wait for extreme cold when the deer need more calories forcing your buck into the daylight. Thats how you do it. 



6x5BC said:


> ^^^this^^^^
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jk0069

I’m noticing the same results this week which is surprising with the temps. Zero pictures during daylight yesterday. Then an hour after sunset and all night they have been posing. Just don’t get it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jk0069

I’m noticing the same results this week which is surprising with the temps. Zero pictures during daylight yesterday. Then an hour after sunset and all night they have been posing. Just don’t get it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Quick poll ... be as accurate as possible ... post how many hours you estimate you've spent whitetail hunting in Ohio this yr to this point .... there is about 40% of the season left (approx 7-weeks)

I'm around 35 hours.

Normal year I'd have 2.5x that.....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

BBD1984 said:


> Quick poll ... be as accurate as possible ... post how many hours you estimate you've spent whitetail hunting in Ohio this yr to this point .... there is about 40% of the season left (approx 7-weeks)
> 
> I'm around 35 hours.
> 
> Normal year I'd have 2.5x that.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I am around 160 hrs in stand Archery hunting.....


----------



## Split_G3

164 hours logged
17 bucks seen (11 different)
48 does

AND THAT'S IT!!! 

Prior to season I had 14 known 4+ year old bucks that I could hunt. I've only seen 2 of those bucks all season, one on the morning of November 9th and the other on the morn of November 21st. Full draw on both days but just never got to release. I don't believe the DNR's kill totals for this year and I do not believe our herd size is anywhere near 420,000 deer. I would venture to say that number is closer to 300,000


----------



## nutshopsquirrel

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nutshopsquirrel

Tim/OH said:


> I had to post this guys so don’t laugh to hard....my coworker made these for me today because of the season I been having so far, which includes 2 misses on the same buck....that she still gives me sh$# about to this day lol....she is a hunter too.
> 
> 
> Tim
> View attachment 6330201
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Split_G3 said:


> 164 hours logged
> 17 bucks seen (11 different)
> 48 does
> 
> AND THAT'S IT!!!
> 
> Prior to season I had 14 known 4+ year old bucks that I could hunt. I've only seen 2 of those bucks all season, one on the morning of November 9th and the other on the morn of November 21st. Full draw on both days but just never got to release. I don't believe the DNR's kill totals for this year and I do not believe our herd size is anywhere near 420,000 deer. I would venture to say that number is closer to 300,000


 yeah that's around .36 deer an hour, assuming all the does were different....

Clint (odnr biologist) said the state average was .76/hr per hunter surveyed....

Anterless tags & 3-deer bag limit has "killed" my area I'm afraid ... it's a rare sight to see a deer in a field while driving anymore, let alone hunting!!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jk0069

I have logged right at 80 hours this year. Also about half my normal year, but I was recovering from broken ribs the first month. 6 buck sightings, 14 does. So roughly .25/DPH on stand. It has been a terrible year. The area I hunt is zero pressure and only one other hunter on approx 400 acres. On camera I have 6 shooters though but nothing in daylight this year. The neighbor did shoot a big 10 during gun season, but that deer was not on any of my cameras. One doe harvested last year and two bucks by my buddy and I so were not over harvesting does by any means. I do believe that the acorns played a huge role this year on my property as most of our sets are around red oaks. The white oak patches are next to impossible to get to without blowing deer out getting to them.


----------



## vtbowhntr

I had about 80 hours on stand this year in 8 days, 40 with my 15yr old daughdaysfor 4 days. She killed a doe and her first buck on 11/11 and I killed a 12pt on 11/15. I saw 36 different bucks and a good amount of does and fawns.


----------



## jk0069

On another note, I travel between South Eastern Indiana and from Dayton to Pittsburgh weekly and the number of deer I have seen in the fields has been dismal. There is one field that many of you that are local to central Ohio may know, that is located just North/West of 270 and Georgesville Rd. on the east side of the highway that is always full of deer. I have not seen a single deer there this year.


----------



## Tim/OH

I don't even know how many hrs I logged in so far this season, but Im sure its close to 200 or even over that...



Tim


----------



## lutzweiser

I’m at 86:56:39


----------



## BBD1984

BBD1984 said:


> Quick poll ... be as accurate as possible ... post how many hours you estimate you've spent whitetail hunting in Ohio this yr to this point .... there is about 40% of the season left (approx 7-weeks)
> 
> I'm around 35 hours.
> 
> Normal year I'd have 2.5x that.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## upstatearcher

God I love Ohio... Nice bucks Gents. The area I hunted was hit pretty hard with EHD this year. Ill be headed back to an old county I used to hunt for the next couple years.


----------



## Bkimbel42

Monday night had pictures of one of my target bucks chases does around one of our foodplot. Then at midnight an 8 point that has serious potential but it obviously young (body and rack size) probably a 2 year old shows up. Those two bucks locked antlers for 2 hours straight in front of my camera and the young guy held is own! Very cool to see and has me real excited for all day sits this weekend! The crazy part is that bigger buck has a clear arrow wound high on his shoulder but obviously that wasnt stopping him from trying to display his dominance! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

Deer are starting to heard up. Had a heard of 9 come in last night, one button buck and a scrub in with them. Button buck and his sister were only things that presented a shot. Got home and looked out the living room window and there were 6 gathered around my back yard feeder. The snow really helped see where they were traveling. Absolutely no movement on the front half of the property. But tracks everywhere on the back half. Noticed 2 separate scrapes in the snow to.


----------



## Blayze-Ohio

I checked my cameras this morning and to my surprise the buck I am hunting was in there at 525 lastnight. So everyday he’s showing up earlier and earlier. Might give it a try tonight because I’m worried this 2 day gun season is going to make him go back to nocturnal again. So as long as the winds good I’m going to give it a go before the Amish come out in full force Saturday.


----------



## tim1676

BBD1984 said:


> Quick poll ... be as accurate as possible ... post how many hours you estimate you've spent whitetail hunting in Ohio this yr to this point .... there is about 40% of the season left (approx 7-weeks)
> 
> I'm around 35 hours.
> 
> Normal year I'd have 2.5x that.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I'm at about 55-60 hours...


----------



## IClark

I might be at 30 hours if i'm lucky. I don't usually keep track I guess. This has been a crazy year for me. I'm tagged out in licking county.


----------



## The Phantom

Over 125 with the bow.

Almost 40 with the bang stick. Will get some more Saturday.


----------



## BBD1984

The Phantom said:


> Over 125 with the bow.
> 
> Almost 40 with the bang stick. Will get some more Saturday.


Man Phantom I figured you were around 1200!!! With 3 deer sightings 

Been a tough one... 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LongbowLogan

My view for the evening!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

LongbowLogan said:


> My view for the evening!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


 Logan do you care if I bring my blind over after work and set it up right here....what a tag team duo....

What's so funny???









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## scarn150

I will be in a tree for the first time in two years due to medical problems starting next Wednesday. Don’t even care if I see a thing but will be ecstatic if I see a shooter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

scarn150 said:


> I will be in a tree for the first time in two years due to medical problems starting next Wednesday. Don’t even care if I see a thing but will be ecstatic if I see a shooter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good for you... glad you can finally get back out .... couldn't imagine not enjoying the smell of the GREAT outdoors for 2 years! Hunting is definitely a privilege, that shouldn't be taken for granted

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## onlyaspike

I bet ALOT of deer are gonna fall this coming shotgun weekend with the blanket of snow on the ground....


----------



## hank lee

onlyaspike said:


> I bet ALOT of deer are gonna fall this coming shotgun weekend with the blanket of snow on the ground....


supposed to be warm this weekend. 38-43


----------



## The Phantom

Four sightings if you count the doe I took first day out!
Know there is plenty of time, but as I age I really hate the cold weather.





BBD1984 said:


> Man Phantom I figured you were around 1200!!! With 3 deer sightings
> 
> Been a tough one...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Good luck.



scarn150 said:


> I will be in a tree for the first time in two years due to medical problems starting next Wednesday. Don’t even care if I see a thing but will be ecstatic if I see a shooter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LongbowLogan

Well I saw zero deer tonight over my standing beans, I had a good consistent wind all evening too. Not sure where they were tonight.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

I tell you 15 degrees with no wind doesn't really feel that bad .... I'm convinced that the wind ruins winter!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

I'll be out tomorrow and Sunday evening. Hunting public sat morning with a buddy then shooting ducks in the evening.


----------



## thirdhandman

LongbowLogan said:


> Well I saw zero deer tonight over my standing beans, I had a good consistent wind all evening too. Not sure where they were tonight.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Deer aren't hitting beans right now. From what I've seen Oaks and clover are the go to right now.:secret:


----------



## IClark

It's crazy the other evening I was out just scouting around and the deer were in grass and hayfields. Had one deer on a south facing slope just devouring ferns like crazy I got within 50 yards of her and she didn't even care. I crossed rocky fork creek and made my way towards her. As I would get closer she would move another 10 yards stop and eat. She could have cared less I was there. Now If I would have had a tag in my pocket and bow in hand that probably wouldn't have happened. Lol


----------



## scarn150

BBD1984 said:


> Good for you... glad you can finally get back out .... couldn't imagine not enjoying the smell of the GREAT outdoors for 2 years! Hunting is definitely a privilege, that shouldn't be taken for granted
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Unfortunately this is not my longest layoff from medical problems. I see a lot of people that complain about one thing or another about Ohio hunting but I appreciate every chance I get to be able to sit in what God has created. Be grateful for the opportunities you have because it can all be gone in an instance. 

Good luck to everyone still out there and be safe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

scarn150 said:


> Unfortunately this is not my longest layoff from medical problems. I see a lot of people that complain about one thing or another about Ohio hunting but I appreciate every chance I get to be able to sit in what God has created. Be grateful for the opportunities you have because it can all be gone in an instance.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still out there and be safe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well said!


----------



## corybrown50

180-200 so far this year....
2 deer harvested
Not much else...saw 1 small group of 7 does one day. Probably seen 17 deer total including the 7. So seeing 1 deer every 10-12 hours. Harvesting 1 every 100 hours....man, now I'm hanging my head.....
This season has been super hard at patterning. We've had issues with theft, trespassing, stupidity....Hopefully the cold weather really holds out and keeps the idiots out of the woods.


----------



## BBD1984

Neighbors cows got loose ... what do you think this ole boy would have scored!? Would have been a chip shot from my front porch .... be interesting to see what the taxierdimst would say

Yummy in my Tummy









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

1ft of snow + 10F + south wind + corn = Big Buck


----------



## skippyturtle

Tiggie_00 said:


> 1ft of snow + 10F + south wind + corn = Big Buck


Or at least mature buck and no ***** lol


----------



## rut sniper

The only mature buck that i had on cam decided sometime wednesday that he longer felt the need to carry both sides of his rack. Already shed one side off. Had pics of him tuesday evening with both sides, then showed on cam again late wednesday night with only one side. And yes it was shed off, not broken


----------



## CarpCommander

thirdhandman said:


> Deer aren't hitting beans right now. From what I've seen Oaks and clover are the go to right now.:secret:


Lol


----------



## skippyturtle

Wear your orange tomorrow fellas


----------



## Tiggie_00

Sold my Carbon Defiant bow. Yikes, have a Mathews Triax on the way.


----------



## Hower08

Here's a lil public action doe with the smoke pole. Big mature doe


----------



## IClark

I drove all the way from Martinsburg Ohio to Fostoria Ohio today and saw 2 hunters. I hunter along route 95 between Fredricktown and Marion and one more off of State route 53 getting out of his car at his house. I didn't see the army of orange I normally see on the extra weekend.


----------



## The Phantom

*Licking county*

Saw 33 deer. Ten stayed on the adjoining property. Of those other 23, two gave me easy 10 and 15 yard shots. Of course they were fawns so they got a pass. A group of 12 came through and I got most of them to stop with a mouth bleat. Only one I (thought) I had a shot at was a six point. Biggest body in the group so I fired a round at him. Unfortunately for me he is very good friends with a tree that stuck a branch out in front of the slug.

So I saw 33 deer, fired one shot, and hit a tree!

Back to work tomorrow. Still plenty of bow season left.


----------



## tyepsu

I have been fighting a nasty cold this past week. After resting all day Friday and getting a good night's sleep, I decided to head out to Jefferson County this afternoon with my inline. I had only been in the stand 15 minutes and saw this buck. Unfortunately, he was 75 yards over the property line. He wouldn't come my way. I did end up seeing a doe and fawn also and a flock of turkeys, so it was a good afternoon.


----------



## chief razor

I busted deer on the walk in this morning. Sat all day and only a doe. I guess I underestimated the weather, I’m still trying to thaw out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Tiggie_00 said:


> I think we should lay off doe and bucks under 3yrs old since we have EHD in Ohio this year. We need to think about the future deer hurd.


Greedy hunters will shoot every last deer if they have a tag in their pocket.EHD can hit anywhere each year if hunters do take a step back and show some self control it will just get worse.great post Tiggie


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Tiggie_00 said:


> 1ft of snow + 10F + south wind + corn = Big Buck


You lost me at "corn"


----------



## Tiggie_00

Yep, every hunter would like to shoot a nice 160+ buck. They want to goto their stand each day and see 20+ deer. Shooting 1 doe wipes out 20+ deer in a 5-7 yr period. We all want to shoot a 160+ but you cant and wont if people keep shooting all the little ones. We all choose what we shoot and the level of difficulty we want to endure. I would rather not shoot anything at all vs settle for less than my goal. I believe I enjoy the hunt more than the harvest. Plus shooting every coyote is sight is helping the deer population. 



palmatedbuck04 said:


> Greedy hunters will shoot every last deer if they have a tag in their pocket.EHD can hit anywhere each year if hunters do take a step back and show some self control it will just get worse.great post Tiggie


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Tiggie_00 said:


> Yep, every hunter would like to shoot a nice 160+ buck. They want to goto their stand each day and see 20+ deer. Shooting 1 doe wipes out 20+ deer in a 5-7 yr period. We all want to shoot a 160+ but you cant and wont if people keep shooting all the little ones. We all choose what we shoot and the level of difficulty we want to endure. I would rather not shoot anything at all vs settle for less than my goal. I believe I enjoy the hunt more than the harvest. Plus shooting every coyote is sight is helping the deer population.


Im with ya i havent shot a doe since 99,most guys cant see past the end of their nose.tag soup is not a problem for me either.


----------



## Regohio

Agree on the Does…as long as your property will support the herd…way better to let them grow! (I can't think of too many places in Ohio that won't support a large herd…maybe the small city parks???)


----------



## Meister

The absolute ONLY way i will shoot a doe this year and years to come is if I can kill one with my grandfathers (who we lost this year) recurve that he bought new as a young guy. Its a 40# fred bear. Ive yet to kill a single deer with a recurve, and itll mean alot if its with his bow. Other than that, for the sentimental-ness, no does for me.. My buck gave me plenty of meat and if my wife happens to kill a good buck, then we`ll be set for the year in the meat department. 

Had a crazy night in the woods last night. Hoping tonight she can pull the trigger.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Rebuilding my trucks front suspension and brake systems yesterday and today. Heard 0 shots yesterday and 4 today. Western Meigs Co.


----------



## IClark

Sitting looking out the picture window of my house I see a truck of hunters go buy. Shortly after a game warden goes by. Wonder whats up? Who knows could be nothing. Been seeing very few hunters out in orange this weekend.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Funny, saw 3 orange hunters along the edge of a woods almost dark. Then 20 deer in the middle of the cut corn field 200yds away.. priceless.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Local hunting buddy put this 177" buck down . Shot with his Mathews Halon


----------



## billhalljr

Tiggie_00 said:


> Local hunting buddy put this 177" buck down . Shot with his Mathews Halon
> 
> View attachment 6336527
> 
> View attachment 6336531


Ahhh. Congrats to ur friend. Ive put deer on hold to kill some ducks but maybe i should been scouting 4 deer! Ha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Liveblue23

This was killed in my county this weekend. Adams










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6x5BC

Liveblue23 said:


> This was killed in my county this weekend. Adams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a tremendous buck! Wow!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser

Still finding freshly hit scrapes, and rubs. Target buck is hitting feeder at morning daylight a few times after the orange army was out. By the looks of the pics on camera the doe are starting to heard up a little for the winter. All quite so far here on the PA/Ohio line tonight.


----------



## dublelung1

lutzweiser said:


> Still finding freshly hit scrapes, and rubs. Target buck is hitting feeder at morning daylight a few times after the orange army was out. By the looks of the pics on camera the doe are starting to heard up a little for the winter. All quite so far here on the PA/Ohio line tonight.


How's the shooting trapped coyotes been going for you? :wink:


Those are some friggin brute bucks hitting the ground. Dang shame that big wide one didn't get an arrow but congrats to the hunter.


----------



## lutzweiser

dublelung1 said:


> How's the shooting trapped coyotes been going for you? :wink:
> 
> 
> Those are some friggin brute bucks hitting the ground. Dang shame that big wide one didn't get an arrow but congrats to the hunter.


Going really good, thanks for asking. PA game comm couldn’t have been a nicer guy, and literally could not have gone any easier on me. And turns out a fellow employee over heard him and I talking about what happened. Turns out her dog was killed by a trapper and she offered to pay my fines for me, wouldn’t take no for answer. This is really time for giving you know


----------



## tysonmilam

lutzweiser said:


> dublelung1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's the shooting trapped coyotes been going for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are some friggin brute bucks hitting the ground. Dang shame that big wide one didn't get an arrow but congrats to the hunter.
> 
> 
> 
> Going really good, thanks for asking. PA game comm couldn’t have been a nicer guy, and literally could not have gone any easier on me. And turns out a fellow employee over heard him and I talking about what happened. Turns out her dog was killed by a trapper and she offered to pay my fines for me, wouldn’t take no for answer. This is really time for giving you know
Click to expand...

Your full of it too. When's your court date? Lol


----------



## dublelung1

lutzweiser said:


> dublelung1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's the shooting trapped coyotes been going for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are some friggin brute bucks hitting the ground. Dang shame that big wide one didn't get an arrow but congrats to the hunter.
> 
> 
> 
> Going really good, thanks for asking. PA game comm couldn’t have been a nicer guy, and literally could not have gone any easier on me. And turns out a fellow employee over heard him and I talking about what happened. Turns out her dog was killed by a trapper and she offered to pay my fines for me, wouldn’t take no for answer. This is really time for giving you know
Click to expand...

Lol is she going to let them put the THREE citations on her record too? Funny how karma works against a poacher isn't it?


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Damn come on guys let it go. Nobody here likes to see an animal suffering and in the heat of the moment alot would do things like this. 

Back on topic, I've noticed more does herding up on my trail cams. Still not seeing any bucks and really considering pulling my stands and start scouting for next year.


----------



## kevinupp

OhioHoytHunter said:


> Damn come on guys let it go. Nobody here likes to see an animal suffering and in the heat of the moment alot would do things like this.
> 
> Back on topic, I've noticed more does herding up on my trail cams. Still not seeing any bucks and really considering pulling my stands and start scouting for next year.


Heat of the moment?? He drove from the site of the violations, to his house in Ohio, then back to the site and did his act.

He's a poacher nothing more nothing less. And if you find nothing wrong with that then you're no better than he is.


----------



## ridgerunner1

kevinupp said:


> Heat of the moment?? He drove from the site of the violations, to his house in Ohio, then back to the site and did his act.
> 
> He's a poacher nothing more nothing less. And if you find nothing wrong with that then you're no better than he is.


Guess i missed good thread somewhere


----------



## dublelung1

ridgerunner1 said:


> Guess i missed good thread somewhere


No you're on the right thread. The poacher (lutzweiser) was on here bragging about breaking the law and for some reason all of his posts pertaining to it were deleted. Fortunately, a few honorable AT members were able to get a few screen grabs and now he's got 3 violations and waiting his day in court. Regardless of what some of you think of trapping, it's just as legal as our right to hunt. Trespassing and tampering with or removing an animal from a trapper's trap is no different than stealing one of your game cameras or treestands. Poaching is poaching, you can't pick and choose which ones YOU feel are right and wrong.

Now good luck to all of you you Ohio bowhunters! May your arrows find their mark and your arrows pass through.


----------



## Bkimbel42

dublelung1 said:


> No you're on the right thread. The poacher (lutzweiser) was on here bragging about breaking the law and for some reason all of his posts pertaining to it were deleted. Fortunately, a few honorable AT members were able to get a few screen grabs and now he's got 3 violations and waiting his day in court. Regardless of what some of you think of trapping, it's just as legal as our right to hunt. Trespassing and tampering with or removing an animal from a trapper's trap is no different than stealing one of your game cameras or treestands. Poaching is poaching, you can't pick and choose which ones YOU feel are right and wrong.
> 
> Now good luck to all of you you Ohio bowhunters! May your arrows find their mark and your arrows pass through.





kevinupp said:


> Heat of the moment?? He drove from the site of the violations, to his house in Ohio, then back to the site and did his act.
> 
> He's a poacher nothing more nothing less. And if you find nothing wrong with that then you're no better than he is.





dublelung1 said:


> Lol is she going to let them put the THREE citations on her record too? Funny how karma works against a poacher isn't it?





tysonmilam said:


> Your full of it too. When's your court date? Lol


Okay, I have no feelings one way or the other and not siding with anyone...BUT you guys are hilarious. Guy saw an animal suffering and did it a favor. Yeah it was a mistake but you've never made a mistake? Really? Your that perfect? It's hilarious how high and mighty some think they are lol also Lutz was never bragging. Told the story, asked if he was wrong, got attacked, and now is facing the music. SO, point is let it die, it's over with. 

On another note, have been seeing does group up a bunch the last few days, oddly still have a doe pass through here and there in heat from the way it looks, and bucks fighting alot, but then grouping up and running together too. Possibly late season bachelor groups beginning to develop which in my opinion makes them easier to pattern! Still grinding, hoping for more cold weather soon. Would love a Christmas buck for sure. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## H20fwler

What's the fast version on this trapping poaching story for those who missed it?


----------



## tysonmilam

Bkimbel42 said:


> dublelung1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you're on the right thread. The poacher (lutzweiser) was on here bragging about breaking the law and for some reason all of his posts pertaining to it were deleted. Fortunately, a few honorable AT members were able to get a few screen grabs and now he's got 3 violations and waiting his day in court. Regardless of what some of you think of trapping, it's just as legal as our right to hunt. Trespassing and tampering with or removing an animal from a trapper's trap is no different than stealing one of your game cameras or treestands. Poaching is poaching, you can't pick and choose which ones YOU feel are right and wrong.
> 
> Now good luck to all of you you Ohio bowhunters! May your arrows find their mark and your arrows pass through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevinupp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heat of the moment?? He drove from the site of the violations, to his house in Ohio, then back to the site and did his act.
> 
> He's a poacher nothing more nothing less. And if you find nothing wrong with that then you're no better than he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dublelung1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol is she going to let them put the THREE citations on her record too? Funny how karma works against a poacher isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tysonmilam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your full of it too. When's your court date? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, I have no feelings one way or the other and not siding with anyone...BUT you guys are hilarious. Guy saw an animal suffering and did it a favor. Yeah it was a mistake but you've never made a mistake? Really? Your that perfect? It's hilarious how high and mighty some think they are lol also Lutz was never bragging. Told the story, asked if he was wrong, got attacked, and now is facing the music. SO, point is let it die, it's over with.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Actually Lutz WAS bragging....... Wait, INCRIMINATING himself. He committed multiple CRIMES. And he will answer before a judge to those crimes. A TRUE sportsman/outdoorsman would not do what he did regardless of how they feel about a particular outdoor sport. And certainly not come on an open forum and explicitly and openly admit to TRESPASSING, taking of wildlife, and disturbing traps of another. It wasn't a "mistake", it was a choice! He had the drive home to think it over and decide NOT to grab a bow and drive all the way back to do what he did. "Saw an animal" "suffering""???? Give me a break. Do you have a clue as to how much am animal "suffers" when you sling an arrow through their lungs and heart? To lay there and bleed to death, slowly, gasping for air, drowning in their own blood?! I've bow hunted for 20 years. And I think about that EVERY TIME I let an arrow go. I pray my arrow is true and hits my mark. And that that animal passes as quickly and peacefully as possible. Anything less is an injustice to that animal. That coyote was not "suffering". 

And this situation isnt "over" until the state of PA hands down what I hope is the most severe penalties possible. And I cannot wait!!! 

Rant over......


----------



## mtn3531

You still didn't answer his question. There's nothing in that rant that tells him what exactly happened. I have no idea either, just a couple of half- cocked rants about throwing the book at him. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Santa came early and left this in my barn..


----------



## paarchhntr

mtn3531 said:


> You still didn't answer his question. There's nothing in that rant that tells him what exactly happened. I have no idea either, just a couple of half- cocked rants about throwing the book at him.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


He posted on this thread that he saw a coyote inside the PA line that was on posted property and in a leg hold trap 200 yards from the road. He drove home got his bow and drove back, trespassed onto the land and shot a “football” sized hole through the coyote with a rage. Left the coyote for the trapper to find and obviously deal with. A total slap in the face to the guy whose set it was. 
The post and following comments were deleted by the mods. 

The coyote was in a leg hold trap, it wasn’t suffering as much as some of you let on or perceive, I’m sure it was more pizzed off than anything. If Lutz was that tore up and wanted to do the right thing a baseball bat to the head and then call to the trapper whose name and number was on trap would have been better. The trapper would have still had a useable pelt for his hard work.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Ya shoulda used a baseball bat,but im not gonna lose any sleep over it


----------



## 70641

Went out yesterday to check the trail cams since I wanted to see what deer survived the gun season and I even hunted my land the 16th and 17th plus the joining 300 acres and the only shots I heard was way in the distance.. I'm not a gun hunter strictly bow and It looks like a few nice bucks made it through. Plus I have 7 doe still hitting my feeders and food plot..I don't shoot doe and haven't in many years..We need to get the deer population back up.. Hopefully a nice buck will hit the food plot during daylight hours.. Heading out this morning...


----------



## ohiobucks

Well, I guess the Ohio rut is over.

For some of you drama queens:

https://youtu.be/Og7-6YubuS4


----------



## palmatedbuck04

ohiobucks said:


> Well, I guess the Ohio rut is over.
> 
> For some of you drama queens:
> 
> https://youtu.be/Og7-6YubuS4


Aint that the truth!


----------



## lutzweiser

ohiobucks said:


> Well, I guess the Ohio rut is over.
> 
> For some of you drama queens:
> 
> https://youtu.be/Og7-6YubuS4



Rut was kicking pretty hard at my house last night!!!


----------



## dublelung1

lutzweiser said:


> Rut was kicking pretty hard at my house last night!!!


Better hit it while you can. She's going to be pissed when she finds out how much those 3 tickets set you back and probably cut you off for awhile.


----------



## tysonmilam

For everyone's reading pleasure.


----------



## skippyturtle

dublelung1 said:


> No you're on the right thread. The poacher (lutzweiser) was on here bragging about breaking the law and for some reason all of his posts pertaining to it were deleted. Fortunately, a few honorable AT members were able to get a few screen grabs and now he's got 3 violations and waiting his day in court. Regardless of what some of you think of trapping, it's just as legal as our right to hunt. Trespassing and tampering with or removing an animal from a trapper's trap is no different than stealing one of your game cameras or treestands. Poaching is poaching, you can't pick and choose which ones YOU feel are right and wrong.
> 
> Now good luck to all of you you Ohio bowhunters! May your arrows find their mark and your arrows pass through.


I told him I hoped they caught and hammered him! So glad I got that ball rolling. Poaching is poaching no matter what animal it is and tampering with legal set traps and caught animals is stupid. So tired of the bullcrap about animals suffering in traps.


----------



## skippyturtle

Bkimbel42 said:


> Okay, I have no feelings one way or the other and not siding with anyone...BUT you guys are hilarious. Guy saw an animal suffering and did it a favor. Yeah it was a mistake but you've never made a mistake? Really? Your that perfect? It's hilarious how high and mighty some think they are lol also Lutz was never bragging. Told the story, asked if he was wrong, got attacked, and now is facing the music. SO, point is let it die, it's over with.
> 
> On another note, have been seeing does group up a bunch the last few days, oddly still have a doe pass through here and there in heat from the way it looks, and bucks fighting alot, but then grouping up and running together too. Possibly late season bachelor groups beginning to develop which in my opinion makes them easier to pattern! Still grinding, hoping for more cold weather soon. Would love a Christmas buck for sure.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


He was bragging about it and it was NOT suffering. It was restrained not different than a handcuff on a person. He poached! So now we dont care about poaching? Oh wait is it because it was not a deer so who cares right?


----------



## Bkimbel42

skippyturtle said:


> He was bragging about it and it was NOT suffering. It was restrained not different than a handcuff on a person. He poached! So now we dont care about poaching? Oh wait is it because it was not a deer so who cares right?


Please read the part about having no feelings one way or the other, and not siding with anyone lol. Made that clear I thought...i was making the point to let it go because I'd rather talk about whitetail than listen to whining and drudging up things that are being taken care of. Please don't drag me into your drama. 
Thanks skippy

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

You guys kill me....unreal


----------



## Bkimbel42

palmatedbuck04 said:


> You guys kill me....unreal


Couldn't agree more LOL!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## dublelung1

Bkimbel42 said:


> Please read the part about having no feelings one way or the other, and not siding with anyone lol. Made that clear I thought...i was making the point to let it go because I'd rather talk about whitetail than listen to whining and drudging up things that are being taken care of. Please don't drag me into your drama.
> Thanks skippy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Actually we read that part too. We also read where you said the animal was suffering and he did it a favor. Obviously you don't know anything about trapping. Nobody dragged you into anything you walked right in on your own free will just like Lutz poached on his own free will. How may of you defending Lutz's actions were on the Brackett post calling him a poacher? There's no difference.


----------



## dublelung1

Hey Palmatedbuck weren't you one of the ones wearing out Busbice and Brackett? What had you so butt hurt at their poaching and now that Lutz got caught it's not that big a deal?


----------



## Bkimbel42

dublelung1 said:


> Actually we read that part too. We also read where you said the animal was suffering and he did it a favor. Obviously you don't know anything about trapping. Nobody dragged you into anything you walked right in on your own free will just like Lutz poached on his own free will. How may of you defending Lutz's actions were on the Brackett post calling him a poacher? There's no difference.


I'm not defending Lutz and I was quoting what he said in the original post. My bad for not using quotations on the part about suffering and doing it a favor. I don't need a lecture on trapping I've done my own trapping in the past, have no problem with it. Wouldn't have said anything if I knew I was gonna get attacked by the drama queens. BUT point is PLEASE go start your own Lutz hating post somewhere else, I dont wanna read about it on the OHIO RUT thread. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkimbel42

palmatedbuck04 said:


> For all you drama queen "glad i got the ball rolling"
> Ticket posting lynch mobbers GREAT JOB


Lmao!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## skippyturtle

Bkimbel42 said:


> Please read the part about having no feelings one way or the other, and not siding with anyone lol. Made that clear I thought...i was making the point to let it go because I'd rather talk about whitetail than listen to whining and drudging up things that are being taken care of. Please don't drag me into your drama.
> Thanks skippy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


My apologies


----------



## skippyturtle

dublelung1 said:


> Hey Palmatedbuck weren't you one of the ones wearing out Busbice and Brackett? What had you so butt hurt at their poaching and now that Lutz got caught it's not that big a deal?


On top of all the butt hurt drama he spews about baiting and crossbows! Same as everyone else i predict including me. If it is something the person feels strongly about then that person does not consider it drama but others who do not care see it as such.


----------



## Bkimbel42

skippyturtle said:


> My apologies


Thanks man

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Time for a moderator to step in again and I am not one but let’s get back on track fellas.


----------



## merrygld

bmwlife1976 said:


> Holy smokes. What a nice deer. Congratulations to your dad. And my condolences to you buddy. That's like a double edged sword.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


sorry Tiggie when he came by i am sure he was looking for you so i just went ahead and shot him so he could come pay you a visit
November ,2017 --SW,Ohio Preble County -Hoyt Carbon Defiant --30 yards Clean & Quick --- Tiggie's dad


----------



## Sammymusi

So about the Ohio rut thread ....


----------



## Tiggie_00

Freak rack buck in the food plot..


----------



## dublelung1

That'll be a real cool buck if he makes it a couple more years.


----------



## Tiggie_00

I think he bumped his rack as it was growing.. Then it continued to grow sideways. Next year he should be normal


----------



## IGluIt4U

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Time for a moderator to step in again and I am not one but let’s get back on track fellas.


Okay, but next time I have to step in, I'm bringing live ammo... Let's try to keep this thread on track so we don't have to close it..


----------



## Liveblue23

Get over yourselves people. I get on this thread to talk deer and deer hunting. Leave all your drama to PM or Facebook. 

I'm going out tm to prep for my week off next week. Temps look really good so going to hope I get on a late buck coming to food. Most likely will try and get me a doe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jk0069

Weather looks promising. I picked up 1000 lbs of rice bran and they have been tearing it up at my cameras. Majority of it is on the hillside about 60 yards from the picture window in the dining room of my cabin. My wife, daughter and mother love coming down on Sunday mornings for breakfast and being able to sit at the table and watch the deer eat on the hillside. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tysonmilam

IGluIt4U said:


> Okay, but next time I have to step in, I'm bringing live ammo... Let's try to keep this thread on track so we don't have to close it..



Maybe you should step in and get rid of the admitted poacher and criminal. No room for that in our community. Instead of sweeping it under the rug.


----------



## Tim/OH

I see that I missed a lot in the last couple of days....so someone on this thread snitched on lutz ??



Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

tysonmilam said:


> Maybe you should step in and get rid of the admitted poacher and criminal. No room for that in our community. Instead of sweeping it under the rug.


 Maybe you should go back to the Nebraska thread and post on there


Tim


----------



## IClark

tysonmilam said:


> Maybe you should step in and get rid of the admitted poacher and criminal. No room for that in our community. Instead of sweeping it under the rug.


Here we go again getting off track of the thread. If you guys keep it up this thread will disappear and the reasons for it being started will be lost. Lets keep our focus on deer and late season hunting!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Tim/OH said:


> I see that I missed a lot in the last couple of days....so someone on this thread snitched on lutz ??
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


Pretty much and i see its starting up again.....i gave them an "atta boy" yesterday looks like they might need another.
Any luck Tim?


----------



## Tim/OH

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Pretty much and i see its starting up again.....i gave them an "atta boy" yesterday looks like they might need another.
> Any luck Tim?


 Not yet Darrin, sold my bow a couple of weeks ago and my new bow should be here anyday...bowtech built it yesterday so hopefully they shipped it out already.

All these yrs of heavy lifting in the gym has caught up to me...gotta get a mri on my left shoulder in the next couple of weeks...I can still draw back just needed a smoother drawing bow.


Tim


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Tim/OH said:


> Not yet Darrin, sold my bow a couple of weeks ago and my new bow should be here anyday...bowtech built it yesterday so hopefully they shipped it out already.
> 
> All these yrs of heavy lifting in the gym has caught up to me...gotta get a mri on my left shoulder in the next couple of weeks...I can still draw back just needed a smoother drawing bow.
> 
> 
> Tim


Copy that brother


----------



## tysonmilam

Tim/OH said:


> I see that I missed a lot in the last couple of days....so someone on this thread snitched on lutz ??
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


No he snitched on himself.


----------



## Tim/OH

Free Lutz.......



Tim


----------



## dublelung1

Tim/OH said:


> Free Lutz.......
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


Yea free him and all poachers. Make the world a better place. Bring back Busbice, bring back Brackett! Poachers don't suck they're f*&^)# great!


----------



## BBD1984

Tim/OH said:


> Free Lutz.......
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


I'll start a Go Fund Me Page! 

Internet police can't stop us

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Really guy? On the Chris Brackett thread.......you have some serious issues


----------



## Tim/OH

BBD1984 said:


> I'll start a Go Fund Me Page!
> 
> Internet police can't stop us
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 Yeah some of these internet police officers should go post on there own state rut thread

You start the go fund me page and I will be the first one to send money



Tim


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Tim what poundage do u typically shoot and are you considering dropping it?


----------



## Tim/OH

dublelung1 said:


> Yea free him and all poachers. Make the world a better place. Bring back Busbice, bring back Brackett! Poachers don't suck they're f*&^)# great!


 Yes free lutz and keep everyone else locked up


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Tim what poundage do u typically shoot and are you considering dropping it?


 Ive always shot 70# and up but the draw cycle on that defiant turbo was stiff as heck with little to no valley....the reign 6 in the comfort setting is smooth as butter with plenty of valley for being a 70 pounder.

Not sure about dropping poundage quite yet...waiting to see what they say after I get this mri.

Im a lefty and its my left shoulder so I really need to get it checked out asap



Tim


----------



## merrygld

SW Ohio 8 Point ,,Bow 12/26/2017
Tiggie wished he could have shot this ,,LOL
30 yards ,,clean & quick ,, 22.5 inside 
yourbowbuddyfromohio Ray


----------



## M.Magis

merrygld said:


> SW Ohio 8 Point ,,Bow 12/26/2017
> Tiggie wished he could have shot this ,,LOL
> 30 yards ,,clean & quick ,, 22.5 inside
> yourbowbuddyfromohio Ray
> View attachment 6339549


So it was shot next Tuesday?


----------



## dublelung1

merrygld said:


> SW Ohio 8 Point ,,Bow 12/26/2017
> Tiggie wished he could have shot this ,,LOL
> 30 yards ,,clean & quick ,, 22.5 inside
> yourbowbuddyfromohio Ray
> View attachment 6339549


Mighty fine buck and bow! Congratulations!


----------



## merrygld

sorry ,, shot 11/26/2017 senior moment ,,Nov. 26 ,2017


----------



## The Phantom

I thought you were a time traveler. You look sort of like the guy from Back to the Future!:teeth:




merrygld said:


> sorry ,, shot 11/26/2017 senior moment ,,Nov. 26 ,2017


----------



## backstraps01

Very nice, congrats!


----------



## RH1

M.Magis said:


> So it was shot next Tuesday?


Scratching my head also


----------



## skippyturtle

merrygld said:


> SW Ohio 8 Point ,,Bow 12/26/2017
> Tiggie wished he could have shot this ,,LOL
> 30 yards ,,clean & quick ,, 22.5 inside
> yourbowbuddyfromohio Ray
> View attachment 6339549


Congrats!


----------



## skippyturtle

Pretty ignorant that some of you guys are ok with poaching


----------



## Tiggie_00

2018 Mathews Triax Rack Stretcher



merrygld said:


> SW Ohio 8 Point ,,Bow 12/26/2017
> Tiggie wished he could have shot this ,,LOL
> 30 yards ,,clean & quick ,, 22.5 inside
> yourbowbuddyfromohio Ray
> View attachment 6339549


----------



## hdrking2003

I would like to take a moment to personally thank all of the out of state DB's that ruined the most recent portion of our Ohio thread. No matter if Lutz"s actions were illegal or not, you guys came to our state's page like Facebook driven 13 year old girls who just found out that the boy you had a crush on, was caught kissing a girl that you don't like. So now it's time to rant, belittle, degrade, and spread the word to all that will listen on the internet....just like a 13 year old girl on facebook. He will have his day in court and have to pay his debt to the REAL authorities, not to a bunch of keyboard commandos out to lynch someone on the internet. Did he poach? Sure did! Will he answer for it? Sure will! Does he need a bunch of pansies boosting their own egos by trying to be an archery talk, internet vigilante? Only an uber DB would think that was ok. I bet you all feel super important like big men now don't you? Well guess what, you are just another f***stick who is looking for attention. Must not get enough attention at home, and need an internet forum to feel better about themselves. Pound sand losers!

I hope someone pisses in your guys's Cheerios for Christmas.....and I hope they had asparagus for dinner the night before!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

hdrking2003 said:


> I would like to take a moment to personally thank all of the out of state DB's that ruined the most recent portion of our Ohio thread. No matter if Lutz"s actions were illegal or not, you guys came to our state's page like Facebook driven 13 year old girls who just found out that the boy you had a crush on, was caught kissing a girl that you don't like. So now it's time to rant, belittle, degrade, and spread the word to all that will listen on the internet....just like a 13 year old girl on facebook. He will have his day in court and have to pay his debt to the REAL authorities, not to a bunch of keyboard commandos out to lynch someone on the internet. Did he poach? Sure did! Will he answer for it? Sure will! Does he need a bunch of pansies boosting their own ego by trying to be an archery talk, internet vigilante? Only an uber DB would think that was ok. I bet you all feel super important like big men now don't you? Well guess what, you are just another f***stick who is looking for attention. Must not get enough attention at home, and need an internet forum to feel better about themselves. Pound sand losers!
> 
> I hope someone pisses in your guys's Cheerios for Christmas.....and I hope they had asparagus for dinner the night before!


Well said i woukd have said the samething but dont have the patience to type that much,dont forget the resident douche bags also.They can go away also as far as im concerned.
They also reminded me of middle school girls in the bathroom spreading gossip,or the group of boys at the school lunch table wearing corduroy pants and turtle necks wishing they were in the cool kids club


----------



## hdrking2003

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Well said i woukd have said the samething but dont have the patience to type that much,dont forget the resident douche bags also.They can go away also as far as im concerned.


Truth! They can all set sail in the same boat, and I hope it springs a leak.


----------



## tysonmilam

hdrking2003 said:


> I would like to take a moment to personally thank all of the out of state DB's that ruined the most recent portion of our Ohio thread. No matter if Lutz"s actions were illegal or not, you guys came to our state's page like Facebook driven 13 year old girls who just found out that the boy you had a crush on, was caught kissing a girl that you don't like. So now it's time to rant, belittle, degrade, and spread the word to all that will listen on the internet....just like a 13 year old girl on facebook. He will have his day in court and have to pay his debt to the REAL authorities, not a bunch of keyboard commandos out to lynch someone on the internet. Did he poach? Sure did! Will he answer for it? Sure will! Does he need a bunch of pansies boosting their own ego by trying to be an archery talk, internet vigilante? Only an uber DB would think that was ok. I bet you all feel super important like big men now don't you? Well guess what, you are just another f***stick who is looking for attention. Must not get enough attention at home, and need an internet forum to feel better about themselves. Pound sand losers!
> 
> I hope someone pisses in your guys's Cheerios for Christmas!


You forgot trespassing and taking game without a license. 

So if someone came out to your private property and shot the biggest buck in the state and just left it lay, you'd be OK with that? You'd just turn the other way and not care? If your answer is yes, your a liar or an idiot. Being an out of stater or not has no bearing on reporting criminal activities. Especially when those activities are boasted about on an OPEN FORUM. It would be like you seeing a drunk driver hit and run and not reporting it. How would YOU respond if that same driver in a hit and run that you didn't report, then went on down the road and injured or killed one of your family? Bet you'd turn them in, wouldn't you? A crime was committed by Chad Lutz. He will have his day in court. But if nobody said anything, he'd NOT being having his day in court. And more than likely do it again. 

No internet keyboard warrior with no attention at home here. Just an HONEST person who actually believes in doing what's right. And turning him over to the appropriate authorities WAS the RIGHT THING TO DO. So ride your pity party train and whine all you want.


----------



## scottiwad4

hdrking2003 said:


> I would like to take a moment to personally thank all of the out of state DB's that ruined the most recent portion of our Ohio thread. No matter if Lutz"s actions were illegal or not, you guys came to our state's page like Facebook driven 13 year old girls who just found out that the boy you had a crush on, was caught kissing a girl that you don't like. So now it's time to rant, belittle, degrade, and spread the word to all that will listen on the internet....just like a 13 year old girl on facebook. He will have his day in court and have to pay his debt to the REAL authorities, not to a bunch of keyboard commandos out to lynch someone on the internet. Did he poach? Sure did! Will he answer for it? Sure will! Does he need a bunch of pansies boosting their own egos by trying to be an archery talk, internet vigilante? Only an uber DB would think that was ok. I bet you all feel super important like big men now don't you? Well guess what, you are just another f***stick who is looking for attention. Must not get enough attention at home, and need an internet forum to feel better about themselves. Pound sand losers!
> 
> I hope someone pisses in your guys's Cheerios for Christmas.....and I hope they had asparagus for dinner the night before!


Hahahahahaha !!!!! That was a good laugh. Now I will paraphrase an earlier post of YOURS. “ boo boo suck it up buttercup. Obviously some of us do care. If you don’t like what is being said you can scroll ahead to the next post “. Hypocrite much ?


----------



## palmatedbuck04

tysonmilam said:


> You forgot trespassing and taking game without a license.
> 
> So if someone came out to your private property and shot the biggest buck in the state and just left it lay, you'd be OK with that? You'd just turn the other way and not care? If your answer is yes, your a liar or an idiot. Being an out of stater or not has no bearing on reporting criminal activities. Especially when those activities are boasted about on an OPEN FORUM. It would be like you seeing a drunk driver hit and run and not reporting it. How would YOU respond if that same driver in a hit and run that you didn't report, then went on down the road and injured or killed one of your family? Bet you'd turn them in, wouldn't you? A crime was committed by Chad Lutz. He will have his day in court. But if nobody said anything, he'd NOT being having his day in court. And more than likely do it again.
> 
> No internet keyboard warrior with no attention at home here. Just an HONEST person who actually believes in doing what's right. And turning him over to the appropriate authorities WAS the RIGHT THING TO DO. So ride your pity party train and whine all you want.


TAKE YOUR CHIDISH DRAMA ELSEWHERE! And your corduroy pants and white turtle neck


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Any guys that are serious about hunting and not being a drama queen have plans to hunt muzzleloader season


----------



## Hoot

Time for me to unsubscribe to this forum. I usually follow you guys for real rut updates until you start gossiping and complaining like a bunch of women. See you next year

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tysonmilam

palmatedbuck04 said:


> tysonmilam said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot trespassing and taking game without a license.
> 
> So if someone came out to your private property and shot the biggest buck in the state and just left it lay, you'd be OK with that? You'd just turn the other way and not care? If your answer is yes, your a liar or an idiot. Being an out of stater or not has no bearing on reporting criminal activities. Especially when those activities are boasted about on an OPEN FORUM. It would be like you seeing a drunk driver hit and run and not reporting it. How would YOU respond if that same driver in a hit and run that you didn't report, then went on down the road and injured or killed one of your family? Bet you'd turn them in, wouldn't you? A crime was committed by Chad Lutz. He will have his day in court. But if nobody said anything, he'd NOT being having his day in court. And more than likely do it again.
> 
> No internet keyboard warrior with no attention at home here. Just an HONEST person who actually believes in doing what's right. And turning him over to the appropriate authorities WAS the RIGHT THING TO DO. So ride your pity party train and whine all you want.
> 
> 
> 
> TAKE YOUR CHIDISH DRAMA ELSEWHERE! And your corduroy pants and white turtle neck
Click to expand...

Lol...... Open forum bud. Committing a crime is not drama.


----------



## scottiwad4

palmatedbuck04 said:


> TAKE YOUR CHIDISH DRAMA ELSEWHERE! And your corduroy pants and white turtle neck


Palmated , ya gotta admit the guy kinda brought it on himself. He poached , and then bragged about it on a public forum. He needs to lie in the bed he made. If he would have just kept his mouth shut , nobody would be the wiser. Stupid is as stupid does , and sometimes stupid faces the consequences.


----------



## hdrking2003

tysonmilam said:


> You forgot trespassing and taking game without a license.
> 
> So if someone came out to your private property and shot the biggest buck in the state and just left it lay, you'd be OK with that? You'd just turn the other way and not care? If your answer is yes, your a liar or an idiot. Being an out of stater or not has no bearing on reporting criminal activities. Especially when those activities are boasted about on an OPEN FORUM. It would be like you seeing a drunk driver hit and run and not reporting it. How would YOU respond if that same driver in a hit and run that you didn't report, then went on down the road and injured or killed one of your family? Bet you'd turn them in, wouldn't you? A crime was committed by Chad Lutz. He will have his day in court. But if nobody said anything, he'd NOT being having his day in court. And more than likely do it again.
> 
> No internet keyboard warrior with no attention at home here. Just an HONEST person who actually believes in doing what's right. And turning him over to the appropriate authorities WAS the RIGHT THING TO DO. So ride your pity party train and whine all you want.


That has nothing to do with what I just wrote. Guessing “Reading comprehension” is not Nebraska’s state motto is it? I don’t give a chit if you personally sent a letter to the president about Lutz and ol Trumpet himself decided to prosecute Lutz to the fullest extent of the law at the highest court in the land for what he did. He broke a law and will face the consequences guaranteed. What he doesn’t need is a bunch of faceless cowards slinging mud all over a forum he enjoys just because you(and others) wanna see him burned at the stake for his actions. You guys seem to think you are above the law yourselves, and you will not leave things be until he is defaced and run into the ground. Either that or you think there is actually an Archery talk high court that you wanna prove your case too. Guess what? Hate to break it to ya, but That court doesn’t exist. You guys have also turned it over to the REAL authorities already, so now it’s time for the internet police to butt out, because Nobody needs their opinions about the matter passed that point. We all know what he did already, and we have our own brains, so we can form our own opinions about he situation. We don’t need your help! The law will run its course, and you are not above the law, so take a hike.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Hoot said:


> Time for me to unsubscribe to this forum. I usually follow you guys for real rut updates until you start gossiping and complaining like a bunch of women. See you next year
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Dont blame u Hoot,its a shame 3-4 aholes have to ruin it.good luck on the rest of your season


----------



## hdrking2003

scottiwad4 said:


> Hahahahahaha !!!!! That was a good laugh. Now I will paraphrase an earlier post of YOURS. “ boo boo suck it up buttercup. Obviously some of us do care. If you don’t like what is being said you can scroll ahead to the next post “. Hypocrite much ?


So you care about spreading slander like a 13 year old school girl, even after the real authorities are involved and handling the situation? Guess I’ll never understand that one. I guess I could also finish this post with the same question you finished yours with. Btw, my old post started with Boo Hoo, not boo boo, so get it right.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

scottiwad4 said:


> Palmated , ya gotta admit the guy kinda brought it on himself. He poached , and then bragged about it on a public forum. He needs to lie in the bed he made. If he would have just kept his mouth shut , nobody would be the wiser. Stupid is as stupid does , and sometimes stupid faces the consequences.


He is getting what he deserves he will pay the price.i caught a guy baiting in PA last year turned him in he got 5 citations,that was it no sense in throwing rocks at him.i suspect there are a lot of guys on this site with closet skeletons.if we were as all squeaky clean as we claim to be what would be the need for wardens?


----------



## hdrking2003

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Any guys that are serious about hunting and not being a drama queen have plans to hunt muzzleloader season


I’ll probably be out there that weekend Palm, if it doesn’t come together before that, but still debating on taking out the Elite or the CVA to the tree. You staying in state to hunt it this year?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

If i get time off ill go out.was in Pike co Ill. For their muzzleloader season earlier this month saw more deer than in past years missed a big buck was 175yds.saw him again same spot next morning couldnt get on him quick enough


----------



## hdrking2003

palmatedbuck04 said:


> He is getting what he deserves he will pay the price.i caught a guy baiting in PA last year turned him in he got 5 citations,that was it no sense in throwing rocks at him.i suspect there are a lot of guys on this site with closet skeletons.if we were as all squeaky clean as we claim to be what would be the need for wardens?


Great post too btw.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Ok hdrking2003 u taking the smokepole out in a couple weeks?


Refer to the post before this one of yours^^^

Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chief razor

Hoot said:


> Time for me to unsubscribe to this forum. I usually follow you guys for real rut updates until you start gossiping and complaining like a bunch of women. See you next year
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


X2 

Dilly Dilly! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vtbowhntr

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Any guys that are serious about hunting and not being a drama queen have plans to hunt muzzleloader season


My dad, uncle and possibly my oldest brother will be out with muzzleloaders and bows for 7 days.


----------



## scottiwad4

Slander? Ummmm ... he bragged about it. That kind of takes slander off the table. And I didn’t spread it. He did. On a public forum. I don’t see you on the Chris Brackett thread complaining that people won’t let it go. For me , as well as most others ,the celebs deserve to be treated the same as the rest of us average Joe’s. Brackett has managed 48 pages so far. Lutz has about a dozen posts. He’s got off easy. OB absorbed over a hundred pages , and I don’t recall that he broke any laws. So far Lutz has gotten off pretty easy. 

BTW , good catch on that massive typo. All meaning could have been misinterpreted on that one. �� I sense you are a “I have to have the last word kind of guy” so I’ll sit and eagerly wait your response.


----------



## scottiwad4

palmatedbuck04 said:


> He is getting what he deserves he will pay the price.i caught a guy baiting in PA last year turned him in he got 5 citations,that was it no sense in throwing rocks at him.i suspect there are a lot of guys on this site with closet skeletons.if we were as all squeaky clean as we claim to be what would be the need for wardens?


Fair enough. I just don’t feel sorry for him.


----------



## BBD1984

Tim/OH said:


> Maybe you should go back to the Nebraska thread and post on there
> 
> 
> Tim


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

See ya next year boys... good luck, I'll post a pic if I can contact.... not holding my breath









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

vtbowhntr said:


> My dad, uncle and possibly my oldest brother will be out with muzzleloaders and bows for 7 days.


Do they live down here or they in vermont too?


----------



## tysonmilam

Tim/OH said:


> tysonmilam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should step in and get rid of the admitted poacher and criminal. No room for that in our community. Instead of sweeping it under the rug.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should go back to the Nebraska thread and post on there
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
Click to expand...

Maybe....... Probably not. 

But that's the beauty of an OPEN Forum, anyone can post ANYWHERE they feel.


----------



## hdrking2003

scottiwad4 said:


> Slander? Ummmm ... he bragged about it. That kind of takes slander off the table. And I didn’t spread it. He did. On a public forum. I don’t see you on the Chris Brackett thread complaining that people won’t let it go. For me , as well as most others ,the celebs deserve to be treated the same as the rest of us average Joe’s. Brackett has managed 48 pages so far. Lutz has about a dozen posts. He’s got off easy. OB absorbed over a hundred pages , and I don’t recall that he broke any laws. So far Lutz has gotten off pretty easy.
> 
> BTW , good catch on that massive typo. All meaning could have been misinterpreted on that one. �� I sense you are a “I have to have the last word kind of guy” so I’ll sit and eagerly wait your response.


Yep, glad the internet police are taking it easy on him, cause everybody knows their rules are really all that matters anyway. I’ll let everyone know the next time I break a law in real life so I can have my day in front of the ArcheryTalk Supreme Court, and I can be given my true punishment on here. No need to wait for the real authorities anyway. 

Didn’t wanna leave you hanging.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

You all seem to forget the mod has stated if we don’t keep this thread on track it may get shut down, can’t you all just let it go?


----------



## scottiwad4

hdrking2003 said:


> Yep, glad the internet police are taking it easy on him, cause everybody knows their rules are really all that matters anyway. I’ll let everyone know the next time I break a law in real life so I can have my day in front of the ArcheryTalk Supreme Court, and I can be given my true punishment on here. No need to wait for the real authorities anyway.
> 
> Didn’t wanna leave you hanging.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> He’s facing the real authorities because he broke the law. He’s facing the internet police because he was dumb enough to post about it. He wanted attention for it. He just didn’t get the kind he wanted. And I never believed you would let me down.


----------



## IClark

BowtechHunter65 said:


> You all seem to forget the mod has stated if we don’t keep this thread on track it may get shut down, can’t you all just let it go?


x2!


----------



## hdrking2003

scottiwad4 said:


> He’s facing the real authorities because he broke the law. He’s facing the internet police because he was dumb enough to post about it. He wanted attention for it. He just didn’t get the kind he wanted. And I never believed you would let me down.


Oh, I'll never debate the ignorance of his post, and I apologize if I implied differently on that front. The stuff that came later, on this site by certain individuals, is the absolute ridiculous part. The struggle with boredom is real for some folks I guess. I hope I never get that bored.


----------



## hdrking2003

BowtechHunter65 said:


> You all seem to forget the mod has stated if we don’t keep this thread on track it may get shut down, can’t you all just let it go?





IClark said:


> x2!


Sorry for my rant that may have rekindled the fire, as I was a little late to the party with this. I'll play along from here.


----------



## Tiggie_00




----------



## Tim/OH

tysonmilam said:


> Maybe....... Probably not.
> 
> But that's the beauty of an OPEN Forum, anyone can post ANYWHERE they feel.


 *yawwwwwwn*


Tim


----------



## IClark

hdrking2003 said:


> Sorry for my rant that may have rekindled the fire, as I was a little late to the party with this. I'll play along from here.


You're good man. I do understand the frustrations!


----------



## billf71

BowtechHunter65 said:


> You all seem to forget the mod has stated if we don’t keep this thread on track it may get shut down, can’t you all just let it go?


Hey Bowtech, just curious if you got your buck or not? I had to go back to work and am not able to check as much. If not, I wish you the best of luck.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Not yet bill, still hunting but have slowed for the holiday. Will hunt hard in Jan, hoping for some snow. Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

Been off of here since thangsgiving, so havent been in the loop. Have still to have a real shooter in range. I did see last weekend in Guernsey more deer than in a short time than the whole season so far. Sat sat. morning & afternoon & then sunday morning. Saw 22 doe and 5 bucks. Still no shooter buck buck so im still at it. Have an old nocturnal buck at home in Geauga County that is probably 8 yrs that I am still looking for. Only shows a few times a year just before sunset in really cold blizzard conditions. Next week weds is forecasting high of 12, low of 7 here and lots of snow here so that hopefully my little window...i hope anyway!


----------



## skippyturtle

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Any guys that are serious about hunting and not being a drama queen have plans to hunt muzzleloader season


Fair enough. I dont see it as drama but I am done saying anything about it and dont want the thread shut down. Yes I do have plans to hunt muzz but I am still hunting with bow as well.


----------



## Liveoutdoors24

hdrking2003 said:


> I would like to take a moment to personally thank all of the out of state DB's that ruined the most recent portion of our Ohio thread. No matter if Lutz"s actions were illegal or not, you guys came to our state's page like Facebook driven 13 year old girls who just found out that the boy you had a crush on, was caught kissing a girl that you don't like. So now it's time to rant, belittle, degrade, and spread the word to all that will listen on the internet....just like a 13 year old girl on facebook. He will have his day in court and have to pay his debt to the REAL authorities, not to a bunch of keyboard commandos out to lynch someone on the internet. Did he poach? Sure did! Will he answer for it? Sure will! Does he need a bunch of pansies boosting their own egos by trying to be an archery talk, internet vigilante? Only an uber DB would think that was ok. I bet you all feel super important like big men now don't you? Well guess what, you are just another f***stick who is looking for attention. Must not get enough attention at home, and need an internet forum to feel better about themselves. Pound sand losers!
> 
> I hope someone pisses in your guys's Cheerios for Christmas.....and I hope they had asparagus for dinner the night before!


Thank you for saying this as this is exactly how I feel. He made a mistake and these elitists on here wont let it go. One guy even keeps making posts about it in another thread. Very sad that guys need to spread this news to make themselves feel beter about themselves.


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

Ruts With Nuts said:


> Been off of here since thangsgiving, so havent been in the loop. Have still to have a real shooter in range. I did see last weekend in Guernsey more deer than in a short time than the whole season so far. Sat sat. morning & afternoon & then sunday morning. Saw 22 doe and 5 bucks. Still no shooter buck buck so im still at it. Have an old nocturnal buck at home in Geauga County that is probably 8 yrs that I am still looking for. Only shows a few times a year just before sunset in really cold blizzard conditions. Next week weds is forecasting high of 12, low of 7 here and lots of snow here so that hopefully my little window...i hope anyway!


Just to be clear i meant more deer seen is a 2 day period than any other 2 day period this whole season.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Ruts With Nuts said:


> Just to be clear i meant more deer seen is a 2 day period than any other 2 day period this whole season.


Where in Geauga county are u?


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Where in Geauga county are u?


Im in Thompson. That day and a half hunt was at my property in Guernsey outside of Quaker City.


----------



## vtbowhntr

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Do they live down here or they in vermont too?


In Vermont for the time being, both are retired and spend about 8 weeks a year out at the property. My uncle is planning on a move and I bet my dad will follow. It has been their plan for the last 15 years. My wife wants to move but CNC machinist jobs are very few in the area.


----------



## FCSOdep

All for the food now in Tusc. County, taking a head count of who made it through the first few gun seasons and adding a few new faces to the list next year. Kill a few does now that I’ve gotten a buck and I’ll be done. Back to planting food plots in the spring and chasing velvet photos.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Ruts With Nuts said:


> Im in Thompson. That day and a half hunt was at my property in Guernsey outside of Quaker City.


10-4 im in Auburn


----------



## The Phantom

I was out the 16th with the bang stick. I saw more deer then (33) than I've ever seen in one day of hunting.
And if I don't get another deer before then, I'll have the muzzle loader out the 6th, and maybe the 8th.





Ruts With Nuts said:


> Been off of here since thangsgiving, so havent been in the loop. Have still to have a real shooter in range. I did see last weekend in Guernsey more deer than in a short time than the whole season so far. Sat sat. morning & afternoon & then sunday morning. Saw 22 doe and 5 bucks. Still no shooter buck buck so im still at it. Have an old nocturnal buck at home in Geauga County that is probably 8 yrs that I am still looking for. Only shows a few times a year just before sunset in really cold blizzard conditions. Next week weds is forecasting high of 12, low of 7 here and lots of snow here so that hopefully my little window...i hope anyway!


----------



## Bo Dangles

Running beagles on public land in stark county once this rain turns to snow around noon. I have a itchy finger.


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

The Phantom said:


> I was out the 16th with the bang stick. I saw more deer then (33) than I've ever seen in one day of hunting.
> And if I don't get another deer before then, I'll have the muzzle loader out the 6th, and maybe the 8th.


Phantom, what area/county were you in? Those two days for me saw all day movement & feeding, was great to have action like that even though I passed on everything. I even saw 10 deer on the trip back North along 77 mid day and when i got home had 2 does in my driveway. Sometimes they are just all out and its hard to figure why...


----------



## Tiggie_00

Big bucks are on the way.. Sorry Santa


----------



## The Phantom

Licking county.
Even seeing those 33 I haven't seen as many all year as I usually do.
And I use to see turkey all the time (not unusual to count over 100 on any day). I haven't seen or heard a turkey all year.




Ruts With Nuts said:


> Phantom, what area/county were you in? Those two days for me saw all day movement & feeding, was great to have action like that even though I passed on everything. I even saw 10 deer on the trip back North along 77 mid day and when i got home had 2 does in my driveway. Sometimes they are just all out and its hard to figure why...


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

The Phantom said:


> Licking county.
> Even seeing those 33 I haven't seen as many all year as I usually do.
> And I use to see turkey all the time (not unusual to count over 100 on any day). I haven't seen or heard a turkey all year.


My overall deer sightings are down as well. Those couple days were totally not normal. Turkey however both my places are loaded to the gills with them!


----------



## tyepsu

Anyone out in Jefferson County today? Heading out towards Richmond this afternoon.


----------



## billhalljr

Did see nice 125" feeding in green field 11am in steady rain. Licking

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

jk0069 said:


> Weather looks promising. I picked up 1000 lbs of rice bran and they have been tearing it up at my cameras. Majority of it is on the hillside about 60 yards from the picture window in the dining room of my cabin. My wife, daughter and mother love coming down on Sunday mornings for breakfast and being able to sit at the table and watch the deer eat on the hillside.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That rice bran is good stuff, that's what we use. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

tysonmilam said:


> Lol...... Open forum bud. Committing a crime is not drama.


 Unless you are the judge, landowner, or Game Warden it's no concern of yours. Try him in the court of public opinion all you want, but this makes you look petty. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tysonmilam

mtn3531 said:


> tysonmilam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol...... Open forum bud. Committing a crime is not drama.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you are the judge, landowner, or Game Warden it's no concern of yours. Try him in the court of public opinion all you want, but this makes you look petty.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Quite frankly I don't give a chit of it makes me look petty in your eyes. It does concern me. It should concern everyone. Oh wait...... That's right....... Turn the other cheek. 

If AT wants to close the thread then fine. I don't care. Just as they don't care that they have an admitted poacher in the ranks and allow him to continue to be a member of this site. No room for people like him on this site.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

mtn3531 said:


> Unless you are the judge, landowner, or Game Warden it's no concern of yours. Try him in the court of public opinion all you want, but this makes you look petty.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Dont feed the troll mtn,he said he doesnt care if the thread gets shutdown.just ignore him he will go away.....


----------



## mtn3531

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Dont feed the troll mtn,he said he doesnt care if the thread gets shutdown.just ignore him he will go away.....


Lol. We can only hope

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobucks

I was on Morrow county doe patrol 2 nights ago and saw this buck pushing a small doe right at last light in a picked bean field. He showed up 6 hours later on camera.


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> I was on Morrow county doe patrol 2 nights ago and saw this buck pushing a small doe right at last light in a picked bean field. He showed up 6 hours later on camera.


Well since your tag is already filled, I guess I can fall on that grenade for you Tom. Go ahead and PM me the address, and I’ll get right to it. Just remember tho, you’ll owe me big time for helping you out this close to Christmas [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jk0069

Had a shooter come to one of my stands at 5:20 this evening. Saw via cell camera as I am catching up on family time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

Doe patrol produced another nice fat one tonight. Great hanging weather at my house all next week. YUM!


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

hdrking2003 said:


> Well since your tag is already filled, I guess I can fall on that grenade for you Tom. Go ahead and PM me the address, and I’ll get right to it. Just remember tho, you’ll owe me big time for helping you out this close to Christmas [emoji6]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Ohio Bucks, that sure is a solid buck, very nice ....hope you get a chance at him!


----------



## PABBD

mtn3531 said:


> That rice bran is good stuff, that's what we use.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I'd like to give this a try.

How much is rice bran?

Does it matter if it gets wet? Do you just dump out on the ground?

Thanks for any info


----------



## PABBD

What's everyone's go to minerals? What do you buy/make?


----------



## jk0069

PABBD said:


> I'd like to give this a try.
> 
> How much is rice bran?
> 
> Does it matter if it gets wet? Do you just dump out on the ground?
> 
> Thanks for any info


It is expensive here. Cheapest I could fine without going to a co op was $24 a bag. I bought mine from Arkansas and had someone from work haul it back for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jk0069

These guys have really started showing up the last couple years. Have hunted my property for 25 years and had cameras out at least 15 of those and never saw one until 2 years ago. Now it’s weekly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

PABBD said:


> I'd like to give this a try.
> 
> How much is rice bran?
> 
> Does it matter if it gets wet? Do you just dump out on the ground?
> 
> Thanks for any info


Like jk said, you get way better pricing by buying it in bulk. We, too , get ours from Arkansas, but we have a guy who runs the milling plant where they make it, so we get it for practically nothing. It doesn't hurt it if it gets wet, it crusts over, deer paw right through the crust and keep on eating it. Bucks tend to like it more than the does do. Win- win there lol. Also, you don't lose all your feed to squirrels or raccoons. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

jk0069 said:


> View attachment 6341995
> 
> These guys have really started showing up the last couple years. Have hunted my property for 25 years and had cameras out at least 15 of those and never saw one until 2 years ago. Now it’s weekly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Same here, have seen em from stand during daylight even. Watched a doe back in Nov blowing at one was pretty cool to see.


----------



## Bo Dangles

We have been seeing more and more in Harrison county as well.


----------



## skippyturtle

jk0069 said:


> View attachment 6341995
> 
> These guys have really started showing up the last couple years. Have hunted my property for 25 years and had cameras out at least 15 of those and never saw one until 2 years ago. Now it’s weekly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got those all over around me.


----------



## dduff1

Where locally can I buy rice bran? I am in Tusc county.


----------



## jk0069

Ruts With Nuts said:


> Same here, have seen em from stand during daylight even. Watched a doe back in Nov blowing at one was pretty cool to see.


Yea the first time I saw one was 2 years ago it was light enough to see about 20 yards and something ran in and grabbed a squirrel. I looked at it and thought that is one beat up yote. It literally lit the woods on fire with the squirrels squawking never heard anything like it. About 45 minutes later I catch movement behind me and out steps the bobcat on a mission for another squirrel. It got within 10 yards of me before I saw it, never heard it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jk0069

dduff1 said:


> Where locally can I buy rice bran? I am in Tusc county.


I would try a co op. It’s expensive as I don’t believe much if any is grown in state. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Sure hope Santa brings me a warm body suit with these temps coming









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Man I can't wait to get in the tree Tuesday afternoon. My son has a great stand hung on a field corner overlooking 40acres of standing corn


----------



## full moon64

jk0069 said:


> View attachment 6341995
> 
> These guys have really started showing up the last couple years. Have hunted my property for 25 years and had cameras out at least 15 of those and never saw one until 2 years ago. Now it’s weekly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what is that?


----------



## jk0069

full moon64 said:


> what is that?


Bobcat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

dduff1 said:


> Where locally can I buy rice bran? I am in Tusc county.


Check Tractor Supply. Last I checked at the local one in TN it was about $6 a bag. If you can get it in bulk it will always be cheaper though. I'm checking on bulk prices for you guys who have asked about it

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CarpCommander

Let's see if this works....


----------



## CarpCommander

Another test....


----------



## CarpCommander

Well well, I actually broke my curse last week and FINALLY killed a decent buck after rut! Which was a first for me. For whatever reason I've never been able to connect with a good set of horns after mid November, despite hunting hard and being covered up with bogeys and small bucks almost every sit. 

I was honestly 150% sure my season was over, but I managed to get lucky and kill the dumbest deer on the farm. Ironically I named him 'Big Dumb', because he had a fairly consistent pattern, was on his feet a lot, and showed himself in daylight quite a bit. I was hoping it was only a matter of time before I connected with him. 

The spot he met his maker at was a pretty slick bottleneck he came through every few days on his way to the fields. There is an old barn, half falling down, on one side and a small farm pond about 20yds away that come together make up this semi-natural funnel. I decided to take advantage of the barn, and setup under part of the old roof that had fallen down. I took an hour or so and doctored it up so it was almost totally enclosed like a ground blind. This spot had been on my 'to hunt' list for 2yrs now, but for some reason I kept avoiding it. 

I'll keep with the trend and confirm there were bigger bucks on the farm, but given my track record with late season bucks, I'm half with him 

The first night at the funnel I didn't see anything, other than 3 bogeys, right at dark. I rested it for a few days then setup again early last week. It was nearly dark when I made one final visual sweep before leaving. I saw the bright white beams of his rack, and realized it was him. From there it was simply a matter of waiting for him to clear my shooting 'window', and making the shot. 

After the shot he bolted out towards the field. I gave him a little bit, then took up the trail. At this point it's pretty much dark, so I didn't see what direction he ran, but I did find blood immediately. I tracked him for about 50yds in the drizzle, and when I looked through the binos I wasn't able to see him dead in either field. So I made the decision to back out. 

He was found the next day, about 100yds from where I shot him. He was a young deer, but I already knew that. What surprised me was how skinny he was. Not just a naturally thin deer, but borderline sickly. I could easily see his spinal ridge, and could feel ribs fairly easily with my hands. He looked healthy other than being under weight though. 

I wasn't too thrilled about using my x-gun, but this particular spot gave the advantage to this weapon over my Hoyt. As much as I LOVE whacking stuff with the Hoyt, I wasn't too proud to utilize the best tool for the job this time. I will say this, had I been holding the Hoyt when he walked by, I wouldn't have killed him that night. 

I've killed a handful of bogeys (does) with this weapon, but this was my first x-gun buck kill. Not nearly as exciting as a vertical, but much better than eating tag soup!


----------



## Tiggie_00

Congrats, but deer have antlers not horns


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Congrats carp


----------



## mosh22

Put this guy down Nov 14th. Northern Ohio.
30 yd shot. Threaded my arrow through a football size opening at the 28 yard mark, just before he was about to leave me into thicket. I had at least 5 encounters with him before that.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Santa has to be a deer hunter!


----------



## skippyturtle

Congrats Carp and Mosh!


----------



## ohiobucks

I went back through some of my pictures to see if that buck had been around before, and found a pic I took with my DSLR back in mid July. I'm pretty sure it's the same one.


----------



## ohiobucks

hdrking2003 said:


> Well since your tag is already filled, I guess I can fall on that grenade for you Tom. Go ahead and PM me the address, and I’ll get right to it. Just remember tho, you’ll owe me big time for helping you out this close to Christmas
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha Clint! This one's a baby compared to the giants you're after...


----------



## BowtechHunter65

ohiobucks said:


> I went back through some of my pictures to see if that buck had been around before, and found a pic I took with my DSLR back in mid July. I'm pretty sure it's the same one.


That’s one sweet buck. Need help harvesting him?


----------



## BBD1984

mosh22 said:


> Put this guy down Nov 14th. Northern Ohio.
> 30 yd shot. Threaded my arrow through a football size opening at the 28 yard mark, just before he was about to leave me into thicket. I had at least 5 encounters with him before that.


 Congrats! Great shot

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

CarpCommander said:


> View attachment 6342557
> 
> 
> Well well, I actually broke my curse last week and FINALLY killed a decent buck after rut! Which was a first for me. For whatever reason I've never been able to connect with a good set of horns after mid November, despite hunting hard and being covered up with bogeys and small bucks almost every sit.
> 
> I was honestly 150% sure my season was over, but I managed to get lucky and kill the dumbest deer on the farm. Ironically I named him 'Big Dumb', because he had a fairly consistent pattern, was on his feet a lot, and showed himself in daylight quite a bit. I was hoping it was only a matter of time before I connected with him.
> 
> The spot he met his maker at was a pretty slick bottleneck he came through every few days on his way to the fields. There is an old barn, half falling down, on one side and a small farm pond about 20yds away that come together make up this semi-natural funnel. I decided to take advantage of the barn, and setup under part of the old roof that had fallen down. I took an hour or so and doctored it up so it was almost totally enclosed like a ground blind. This spot had been on my 'to hunt' list for 2yrs now, but for some reason I kept avoiding it.
> 
> I'll keep with the trend and confirm there were bigger bucks on the farm, but given my track record with late season bucks, I'm half with him
> 
> The first night at the funnel I didn't see anything, other than 3 bogeys, right at dark. I rested it for a few days then setup again early last week. It was nearly dark when I made one final visual sweep before leaving. I saw the bright white beams of his rack, and realized it was him. From there it was simply a matter of waiting for him to clear my shooting 'window', and making the shot.
> 
> After the shot he bolted out towards the field. I gave him a little bit, then took up the trail. At this point it's pretty much dark, so I didn't see what direction he ran, but I did find blood immediately. I tracked him for about 50yds in the drizzle, and when I looked through the binos I wasn't able to see him dead in either field. So I made the decision to back out.
> 
> He was found the next day, about 100yds from where I shot him. He was a young deer, but I already knew that. What surprised me was how skinny he was. Not just a naturally thin deer, but borderline sickly. I could easily see his spinal ridge, and could feel ribs fairly easily with my hands. He looked healthy other than being under weight though.
> 
> I wasn't too thrilled about using my x-gun, but this particular spot gave the advantage to this weapon over my Hoyt. As much as I LOVE whacking stuff with the Hoyt, I wasn't too proud to utilize the best tool for the job this time. I will say this, had I been holding the Hoyt when he walked by, I wouldn't have killed him that night.
> 
> I've killed a handful of bogeys (does) with this weapon, but this was my first x-gun buck kill. Not nearly as exciting as a vertical, but much better than eating tag soup!


 Good work carp!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## medicsnoke

CarpCommander said:


> View attachment 6342553
> 
> 
> Another test....


Good job Carp! I think this years rut strung them out a good bit and most of the 2,3 and 4 year olds are looking sickly thin


----------



## Tiggie_00

Nice shooter pushing a doe from the stand evening hunt..


----------



## skippyturtle

She sure is acting like she is coming in.


----------



## CarpCommander

Thanks y'all 

He wasn't older than 3yrs, I know that. Prolly shouldn't have shot him, but that's water under the bridge now. I'm just happy to have something to show for all the long hours in the stand and that I spent prepping this year.


----------



## BBD1984

CarpCommander said:


> Thanks y'all
> 
> He wasn't older than 3yrs, I know that. Prolly shouldn't have shot him, but that's water under the bridge now. I'm just happy to have something to show for all the long hours in the stand and that I spent prepping this year.


 You put a tape on him? 125"???

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## skippyturtle

BBD1984 said:


> You put a tape on him? 125"???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


He is a little better than 125"


----------



## CarpCommander

BBD1984 said:


> You put a tape on him? 125"???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Little better than that but not much. Low 130's, which is what I guessed when I first saw him on cam. Some trail cam pics made him look 140+, while others made him look 120. Strange how a slightly different view can make a buck look huge....or dinky. 

You have to dump a HUGE 8pt to get decent numbers. They just don't have much to contribute to the score, especially when the brows come up short, or there's no mass....etc etc....


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

Anyone else stupid enough to be out this morning besides me?


----------



## BBD1984

XxOHIOARCHERxX said:


> Anyone else stupid enough to be out this morning besides me?


 Absolute beast mode! I don't hate deer that much

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

XxOHIOARCHERxX said:


> Anyone else stupid enough to be out this morning besides me?


I hunt to enjoy myself single digit temps isnt fun....


----------



## RH1

XxOHIOARCHERxX said:


> Anyone else stupid enough to be out this morning besides me?


Not out this morning but headed out at noon


----------



## thirdhandman

Sitting here drinking coffee next to the fireplace. Maybe this evening when it's a little warmer. On another note. As of Dec. 20 2017 there have been over 162,000 deer killed in Ohio by hunters. Last year about 156,000 so it's up a little this year.:thumbs_up


----------



## meyerske

thirdhandman said:


> Sitting here drinking coffee next to the fireplace. Maybe this evening when it's a little warmer. On another note. As of Dec. 20 2017 there have been over 162,000 deer killed in Ohio by hunters. Last year about 156,000 so it's up a little this year.


It's always interesting to see the dynamics of deer kill numbers. We hunters are happy when the kill is high, yet that means that opportunities will be less next year. We're upset when it's low, but in theory there should be more deer next year. When the weather for gun season is good, we lament that "it will be a slaughter". Then when our fears are confirmed by high kill numbers, we're happy. Lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## billf71

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I hunt to enjoy myself single digit temps isnt fun....


I'm with ya on That! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## billf71

medicsnoke said:


> Good job Carp! I think this years rut strung them out a good bit and most of the 2,3 and 4 year olds are looking sickly thin


That's a nice 8! Congratulations.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Heading out here soon.. -1 with wind chill. Getting aggressive moving in to get a shot or better look at the 14pt I took a video of yesterday. He's a main frame 8 with split g2s, split brows and 4inch crab claws. Im betting he is 150+.


----------



## Camodan01

Tiggie_00 said:


> Heading out here soon.. -1 with wind chill. Getting aggressive moving in to get a shot or better look at the 14pt I took a video of yesterday. He's a main frame 8 with split g2s, split brows and 4inch crab claws. Im betting he is 150+.


Good Luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Cold isn't the word for it... It's Fa fa fa fa FREEZING out there.. lol


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

Tiggie_00 said:


> Heading out here soon.. -1 with wind chill. Getting aggressive moving in to get a shot or better look at the 14pt I took a video of yesterday. He's a main frame 8 with split g2s, split brows and 4inch crab claws. Im betting he is 150+.



Any luck on the above plan?


----------



## Tiggie_00

20+ doe and zero bucks.. That buck must be in lock down with that hot doe. My next hunt will be Thursday evening.


----------



## hank lee

Anyone have any info on the following public lands for muzzleloader? Grand river, Woodbury, Mohican, west/east branch, public around Woodbury? I haven't been able to get out all year and see there will be snow showers for muzzleloader and id like to get out. open for any other suggestions. Not really buck hunting just want some meat. 

Thank you and good luck to those still trying.


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

Tiggie_00 said:


> 20+ doe and zero bucks.. That buck must be in lock down with that hot doe. My next hunt will be Thursday evening.


Thats a butt load of does!


----------



## RH1

Saw 13 deer tonight guys, only 2 were bucks and they were very small. love this cold weather and standing corn


----------



## BBD1984

RH1 said:


> Saw 13 deer tonight guys, only 2 were bucks and they were very small. love this cold weather and standing corn


How are you staying warm, adoring m sitting in these temps for 5+ hours...?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bbrodzinski

First daylight pics of bucks I have had since middle of November.


----------



## RH1

BBD1984 said:


> How are you staying warm, adoring m sitting in these temps for 5+ hours...?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I love hunting when the weather gets like this. The deer have to move and fed.
Layers. And I've found that if I keep my head and neck warm I'm good for awhile. Here's a picture from yesterday afternoon.


----------



## irishhacker

BBD1984 said:


> How are you staying warm, adoring m sitting in these temps for 5+ hours...?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Not sure how he does it.. but I use a heater body suit.. no issues


----------



## BowtechHunter65

irishhacker said:


> Not sure how he does it.. but I use a heater body suit.. no issues


Me too....


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

BBD1984 said:


> How are you staying warm, adoring m sitting in these temps for 5+ hours...?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Layers of good non cotton clothes under a puffy goose down jacket on top. Bottom is fleece long johns under quilt lined camo pants from wrangler.


----------



## tOSU

IWOM for me - add in ArcticShield boot covers & a couple of those handwarmer packets. 

The IWOM is the best hunting accessory I have ever purchased.


----------



## skippyturtle

Sat in the cold for a few hours this evening. The first deer came to the edge and was acting nervous. Wind was good and the deer was 125 yards away. Stood there for about 5 minutes and then the coyotes let loose maybe 100 yards away from the deer. Boy did he start moving then. Haha.


----------



## scarn150

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Spotted 40+ deer tonight.. They are starting to yard up. Tomorrow moving in for the shot


----------



## Tiggie_00

Big bucks, big bucks big bucks.. Im ready! If I dont shoot one I will definately get a few videos posted.


----------



## TheKingofKings

Good luck.


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> Ha Clint! This one's a baby compared to the giants you're after...


LMAO!! Yeah right, that's a dandy buck! Oh sure, the big boys I've been chasing really look nice on camera, but that's about all I have to show for it this year. They have beat me up one side and down the other. Maybe I need to start chasing baby deer, cause it's obvious to me(at least for this year) that the big ol boys are waaaaaaaay too smart for this country bumpkin. I'll be out there again, freezing my azz off on Saturday though, which is just another example how I am not so smart. Lol.


----------



## Tiggie_00

I believe shooting a 150+ is a hard game to play. First the rack can be very deceiving from the treestand. A buck can come in with his head to the ground and he will look 20inches smaller. Or a younger 2.5 small bodied buck with great antler genetics can look 20 inches bigger. Aka ground shrinkage. Have you ever saw a guy who shot a buck and at final recover noticed a tine or two broken off. Was it you? Or actually count the points for the first time? Was it you once again? So we are talking about having the skill to know what you are shooting if you are being selective to hit your personal goals. Then you gotta have the hunting experience how to put that deer in front of you. Not to mention your target is alive and moving with possible obstructions like limbs blocking your shot.. lol Never claim it's easy but remain positive. The big old boys are coming. Today just may be the day.



hdrking2003 said:


> LMAO!! Yeah right, that's a dandy buck! Oh sure, the big boys I've been chasing really look nice on camera, but that's about all I have to show for it this year. They have beat me up one side and down the other. Maybe I need to start chasing baby deer, cause it's obvious to me(at least for this year) that the big ol boys are waaaaaaaay too smart for this country bumpkin. I'll be out there again, freezing my azz off on Saturday though, which is just another example how I am not so smart. Lol.


----------



## The Phantom

*Knox county*

1700 hours, saw 12 deer south of Mount Vernon in a bean field.
1715 hours, saw 12 deer north of Mount Vernon in a corn field.

Was driving so couldn't look long, but don't think there were any antlers in either group.


----------



## thirdhandman

meyerske said:


> It's always interesting to see the dynamics of deer kill numbers. We hunters are happy when the kill is high, yet that means that opportunities will be less next year. We're upset when it's low, but in theory there should be more deer next year. When the weather for gun season is good, we lament that "it will be a slaughter". Then when our fears are confirmed by high kill numbers, we're happy. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Total 100% agreed. lol


----------



## Tiggie_00

Doe city and 15 minutes before sunset a shooter buck came right to me. Facing directly in my direction until I lost shooting light. Tomorrow is sw wind and snow..


----------



## 6x5BC

Tiggie_00 said:


> Doe city and 15 minutes before sunset a shooter buck came right to me. Facing directly in my direction until I lost shooting light. Tomorrow is sw wind and snow..


Good luck. Sounds like you're getting close to closing the deal soon. From now until season ends is arguably the best time to kill a mature buck and hands down my favorite time to be in the woods after a big one.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

Tiggie_00 said:


> Spotted 40+ deer tonight.. They are starting to yard up. Tomorrow moving in for the shot



Friend of mine in Ashtabula Cty saw 34 yesterday evening in 2 hr hunt and his son in a different block saw 28. The low temps & heavy snow are bringing them in like crazy to their bean & turnip plots.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Here is a little buck ..  should be a nice 130-140" next year.


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

Tiggie_00 said:


> Here is a little buck ..  should be a nice 130-140" next year.


Nice video. Hes got potential for sure.


----------



## Tiggie_00

A few more bucks


----------



## BBD1984

Could definitely go for some global warming right now!

If you've got a body heater suit and food plot your not using... plz PM me... I've got some gifts leftover from Christmas I'm planing on returning, I might put up for trade









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

I will pm you Feb 7th.. lol Oh wait deer season will be over. Nevermind..


----------



## Hower08

Sat last night over looking cut corn seen 16 deer 6 were bucks passed one about 120 no other big ones sitting on same field tonight hoping for a big one


----------



## Tiggie_00

I think everyone with a tag gave up..


----------



## BBD1984

Yummmmm... tag soup... so delicious



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## flathead

Tiggie_00 said:


> I think everyone with a tag gave up..


Was out Saturday and saw 14 does. Only problem was a buck that was only holding on to one side was chasing them all around. Call me crazy but I will be hunting this afternoon.


----------



## RH1

flathead said:


> Was out Saturday and saw 14 does. Only problem was a buck that was only holding on to one side was chasing them all around. Call me crazy but I will be hunting this afternoon.


Good luck bud, I will be out today also.
I can't wait, farmer finally got the corn off. The deer have to be piling out in this weather


----------



## hank lee

RH1 said:


> Good luck bud, I will be out today also.
> I can't wait, farmer finally got the corn off. The deer have to be piling out in this weather


How do you cut the corn in the snow and cold?


----------



## RH1

hank lee said:


> How do you cut the corn in the snow and cold?


No clue but he did. He had to lose his ass on it.
100 acres of corn and the deer were destroying it in these cold temp


----------



## KRONIIK

hank lee said:


> How do you cut the corn in the snow and cold?


 Plug in the block heater for a couple hours before you try starting the combine.
Start it. 
Let it warm it up a little. 
Drive it out to the field and start combining.
When the stalks are brittle and frozen harvesting often goes much better than when it's warm out and the stalks and husks are still tough; it's actually easier on the equipment. 
Of course you can have trouble getting stuck if the snow is deep or drifted; that's always fun...


----------



## Tiggie_00

I have corn at a North wind or South wind stands now. Starting tomorrow I should be in the stand every day. Evening hunts only.


----------



## The Phantom

I still have a tag.
If I don't make it out before then I'll be out Sat with the smoke stick.


----------



## corybrown50

Out this morning for my first deer of '18....It was bitter cold and once the sun came up it got even colder. Saw some movement last night so thought it might be good. IT WAS COLD!!! Once the shivering kicked in at 10:15 I thought I'd give it another 15 minutes. Out by 10:45, nothing to be seen.....Keep warm out there!!!!

Those with corn out, are you over the feed, or in the travel lanes to the feed? I ask because I set up the last few years over feed with nothing coming in until after last light. This year I've set up 80-100 yards away in the travel route. Which is more successful?


----------



## billhalljr

I got them just pileing in now! Should be able to get on one by end of the week. Haa









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

Tiggie_00 said:


> I think everyone with a tag gave up..


Not a chance. I'll be out in about an hour. Between Friday and Saturday evening I seen close to 30 deer and probably 12 or 15 were bucks


----------



## Tim/OH

I haven’t been able to hunt all December, my new bow was suppose to be here around Christmas....but bowtech pushed the date back to Jan 8 because they are out of LH risers smh.

Hoping that I get it soon so I can hunt a few more times before season is over



Tim


----------



## Tiggie_00

Cancel your order and buy a Mathews Triax


----------



## irishhacker

tiggie_00 said:


> cancel your order and buy a mathews triax


lol


----------



## Tim/OH

Tiggie_00 said:


> Cancel your order and buy a Mathews Triax


 Nah Im good



Tim


----------



## BBD1984

Even more evidence that the deer herd around my area has been decimated.... Sub-Zero temperatures looking around at all the cut AG fields.... Nearly No deer!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

BBD1984 said:


> Even more evidence that the deer herd around my area has been decimated.... Sub-Zero temperatures looking around at all the cut AG fields.... Nearly No deer!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


The days of seeing 20 deer in a field during the winter, which was not that uncommon 10 years ago. Is nowhere in sight!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

BBD1984 said:


> The days of seeing 20 deer in a field during the winter, which was not that uncommon 10 years ago. Is nowhere in sight!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


And this is Logan County I'm talking about.... Back around 2006 Stan Potts called it little Iowa.....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

BBD1984 said:


> And this is Logan County I'm talking about.... Back around 2006 Stan Potts called it little Iowa.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Good for the farmers.... Bad for the Hunter. Glad I'm not wasting my time freezing my tail off in this polar vortex!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

3 evening sits I seen approximately 45 deer 12-15 were bucks and not 1 shooter!!! Did see one shed buck yesterday evening.


----------



## RH1

Hower08 said:


> 3 evening sits I seen approximately 45 deer 12-15 were bucks and not 1 shooter!!! Did see one shed buck yesterday evening.


Right, between us last night we seen over 20 deer in the same field less than 300yards apart


----------



## Meister

Since I bucked out during gun, I'm trying my dangdest to kill a slick head on the ground with a stick and string. urban hunting so it's pretty tough. None last night or tonight. I've got great cover to the South (where I anticipate them coming from) and once they clear my cover I'll be ready to release one with a hopeful 15 yard shot. It's gonna happen dangit. The bow was my grandfather's that he bought new as a kid. We lost him this summer so I'm kinda doin this for him. Hoping he sends one my way.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Through Saturday it will be brutal. I actually got cold tonight. It was fafafafa freezing. I saw 8 bucks and a crap load of doe. But not one shooter


----------



## Tiggie_00

Ohh.. 1 buck I saw yesterday had 1 side shedded out.. with fresh frozen blood spot.


----------



## backstraps01

Good luck all you guys still grinding through the bitter temps! 

Meister, sure hope you can make it work brother, I know how special that will be for you.


----------



## BBD1984

Tiggie_00 said:


> Ohh.. 1 buck I saw yesterday had 1 side shedded out.. with fresh frozen blood spot.


Kansas season ends early January....I think it would be a good consideration if Ohio would end it's season right after ML...wonder how many B&C are whacked by someone shooting a "doe"....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hank lee

BBD1984 said:


> Kansas season ends early January....I think it would be a good consideration if Ohio would end it's season right after ML...wonder how many B&C are whacked by someone shooting a "doe"....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yep, We had a property years back that held some nice bucks and they would bounce between the neighbors and mine and i kept seeing what i thought was a small doe during firearms season and seen it regularly and passed it only to find out someone else next door shot it and it was a button buck. I always thought man that could have been a 180'' deer this guy just shot. I love muzzleloader and always scan the head to make sure its not a button or shed buck before shooting.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Archery hunters should be close enough to recognize a doe vs a shed out buck. Especially a B&C buck. They look really funny with those big flat spots.




BBD1984 said:


> Kansas season ends early January....I think it would be a good consideration if Ohio would end it's season right after ML...wonder how many B&C are whacked by someone shooting a "doe"....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Tiggie_00 said:


> Archery hunters should be close enough to recognize a doe vs a shed out buck. Especially a B&C buck. They look really funny with those big flat spots.


Can't argue that.... but a low light situation, bet it happens a couple times a year....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Bunch of Doe and little bucks..  Where did all the big bucks go? Lol


----------



## M.Magis

BBD1984 said:


> Kansas season ends early January....I think it would be a good consideration if Ohio would end it's season right after ML...wonder how many B&C are whacked by someone shooting a "doe"....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Anyone bowhunting late season likely hunts enough to immediately identify a mature antlerless buck. They're easy to spot at 100 yards away, let alone within bow range. Way more are going to die of disease, fatigue, and cars than will ever get shot.


----------



## Blayze-Ohio

Well went out tonight at 330 and was heading to my stand but wind was wrong for trail they come in on so l decided to set on the ground so that l could still shoot the trail they’ve been traveling. About 430 had 3 small bucks come up the trail and mill around me,alittle bit behind them was the buck I’ve been hunting. He worked his way into about 25 yards and when he looked away l drew on him. I? was to focused on him and didn’t notice that one of the smaller bucks seen me started stomping and looking at me . The buck was broadside but he kind of turned making it a slight 1:4 to shot when the other buck saw me. Held my pin tight against his shoulder and let go herd a solid thump But couldent tell exactly where arrow went. Went ahead and backed out for an hour then started looking found a decent amount of blood about 100 yards from shot but it was frozen balls. He was heading towards a hollow that is thick and nasty so I opted to just turn around and head out. l am kinda concerned not finding blood right away and plus my arrow not going all the way through. Figure it’s better to just leave him if he’s dead tonight he will be dead in morning just the same.


----------



## Hower08

Good luck and I've had to leave two overnight in temps like these. If they bed down and don't get up for a while they will typically get to stiff to move and end up dead in short order. At least this is my theory !!


----------



## Bkimbel42

Blayze-Ohio said:


> Well went out tonight at 330 and was heading to my stand but wind was wrong for trail they come in on so l decided to set on the ground so that l could still shoot the trail they’ve been traveling. About 430 had 3 small bucks come up the trail and mill around me,alittle bit behind them was the buck I’ve been hunting. He worked his way into about 25 yards and when he looked away l drew on him. I? was to focused on him and didn’t notice that one of the smaller bucks seen me started stomping and looking at me . The buck was broadside but he kind of turned making it a slight 1:4 to shot when the other buck saw me. Held my pin tight against his shoulder and let go herd a solid thump But couldent tell exactly where arrow went. Went ahead and backed out for an hour then started looking found a decent amount of blood about 100 yards from shot but it was frozen balls. He was heading towards a hollow that is thick and nasty so I opted to just turn around and head out. l am kinda concerned not finding blood right away and plus my arrow not going all the way through. Figure it’s better to just leave him if he’s dead tonight he will be dead in morning just the same.


Man i hope you find him! Just hearing your story gives me the little extra motivation I need to keep grinding! Goodluck on the recovery! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Adub2500

Finally got it done after a long season.


----------



## BBD1984

Adub2500 said:


> Finally got it done after a long season.
> View attachment 6353497


Congrats!!! Way to break the ice (literally and figuratively) ... haven't seen a kill shot in a while...

What's the story? Care to share.....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Blayze-Ohio said:


> Well went out tonight at 330 and was heading to my stand but wind was wrong for trail they come in on so l decided to set on the ground so that l could still shoot the trail they’ve been traveling. About 430 had 3 small bucks come up the trail and mill around me,alittle bit behind them was the buck I’ve been hunting. He worked his way into about 25 yards and when he looked away l drew on him. I? was to focused on him and didn’t notice that one of the smaller bucks seen me started stomping and looking at me . The buck was broadside but he kind of turned making it a slight 1:4 to shot when the other buck saw me. Held my pin tight against his shoulder and let go herd a solid thump But couldent tell exactly where arrow went. Went ahead and backed out for an hour then started looking found a decent amount of blood about 100 yards from shot but it was frozen balls. He was heading towards a hollow that is thick and nasty so I opted to just turn around and head out. l am kinda concerned not finding blood right away and plus my arrow not going all the way through. Figure it’s better to just leave him if he’s dead tonight he will be dead in morning just the same.


 wow.... Man I hope you find him.... keep us posted....!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Guy I know killed this last night....









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Blayze-Ohio said:


> Well went out tonight at 330 and was heading to my stand but wind was wrong for trail they come in on so l decided to set on the ground so that l could still shoot the trail they’ve been traveling. About 430 had 3 small bucks come up the trail and mill around me,alittle bit behind them was the buck I’ve been hunting. He worked his way into about 25 yards and when he looked away l drew on him. I? was to focused on him and didn’t notice that one of the smaller bucks seen me started stomping and looking at me . The buck was broadside but he kind of turned making it a slight 1:4 to shot when the other buck saw me. Held my pin tight against his shoulder and let go herd a solid thump But couldent tell exactly where arrow went. Went ahead and backed out for an hour then started looking found a decent amount of blood about 100 yards from shot but it was frozen balls. He was heading towards a hollow that is thick and nasty so I opted to just turn around and head out. l am kinda concerned not finding blood right away and plus my arrow not going all the way through. Figure it’s better to just leave him if he’s dead tonight he will be dead in morning just the same.


Any update....?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasamafras

Congrats on the bucks guys! And Blayze, he should be frozen solid by now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blayze-Ohio

Tracked him for about 1/2 mile he bedded down after about 3-400 yards. He didn’t start bleeding till about 100 yards and he bled pretty decent for the first 150-200 yards then it was just drops ever 20 yards or so. In some places he sprayed blood a couple feet out from the trail. Arrow never got all the way though and never found the arrow. In his bed from what I? could tell the blood is coming right from center of shoulder. Once he got up from bed we lost blood. And there were deer tracks everywhere so it was hard to find his. It was near the edge of a big field so if he crossed that field the track would be drifted across not giving up yet but I’m sick


----------



## Adub2500

Hunting in Fairfield county on our family farm. He came in around 5 with a group of does. Shot was roughly 20 yards. First kill with my new Bowtech Reign 7. Shot him with a Rage Trypan and he made it probably 15 yards and dropped in sight. Been hunting since start of season even had a miss on a 10 point in early season. Thankful I was givien another opportunity and able to tag out.


----------



## Hower08

No deer yet tonight but did find this on the way in


----------



## TheKingofKings

Shed's are dropping!


----------



## Blayze-Ohio

Spent all day looking for the buck. Started doing circles away from his bed and picked blood back up. Found where he fell down in a brush pile and looks like from the snow he had trouble getting back up. The buck ended up going on to another guys property. Went to his house, called never got a response so we stayed off his land until we get the ok. l went back to the start to look Incase I? missed anything and found a lot more blood there than l originally thought,and also found my arrow about 100 yards from the shot. It was a complete pass through so he still has 8 inches of my Fletching side of the arrow in him. One thing l noticed Is he was brushing up against a lot of trees and the blood was always around waste high about 37-40 inches up the trees.


----------



## Meister

Brr it was rough tonight. Saw 3. Came up the wrong trail. Ah well


----------



## RH1

Had these 2 bucks show up on my camera the past couple days.


----------



## Camodan01

Hower08 said:


> No deer yet tonight but did find this on the way in
> View attachment 6354377


Awesome find Hower08


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Blayze-Ohio said:


> Spent all day looking for the buck. Started doing circles away from his bed and picked blood back up. Found where he fell down in a brush pile and looks like from the snow he had trouble getting back up. The buck ended up going on to another guys property. Went to his house, called never got a response so we stayed off his land until we get the ok. l went back to the start to look Incase I? missed anything and found a lot more blood there than l originally thought,and also found my arrow about 100 yards from the shot. It was a complete pass through so he still has 8 inches of my Fletching side of the arrow in him. One thing l noticed Is he was brushing up against a lot of trees and the blood was always around waste high about 37-40 inches up the trees.


Man sounds really promising.... what county?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GrizzledOne

Out of stater here, thinking of hitting Ohio in the last few weeks of January to go after whitetails. Can anyone offer any advice?


----------



## hdrking2003

Adub2500 said:


> Finally got it done after a long season.
> View attachment 6353497


Man, I’m not a huge fan of Rage, but I’m definitely a fan of any broadhead that leaves a hole like that! That’s awesome, congrats!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adub2500

Thank you. This was the first pack of Rage broadheads I’ve ever purchased. Was hesitant to try them before but something about the Trypan intrigued me.


----------



## LongbowLogan

Went and watched my standing beans from a distance tonight, 12 deer that I could see. I could only see half of the beans because of rolling hills in the field. 5 bucks and one that looked like he shed both sides already. No shooters this evening, I'll have a muzzleloader tomorrow evening!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mao

Recently got my login back but been following all year. Good luck to those still trying to punch a tag like myself. My 9 year old daughter got it done Tuesday evening while hunting with her grandpa. A guy I know killed a big one tonight. The power of corn.


----------



## finelyshedded

Mao said:


> Recently got my login back but been following all year. Good luck to those still trying to punch a tag like myself. My 9 year old daughter got it done Tuesday evening while hunting with her grandpa. A guy I know killed a big one tonight. The power of corn.
> View attachment 6354777
> View attachment 6354779


Congratulations again my friend! Bet you guys are still on cloud 9!


Congrats to your buddy too! Do you know if he had been chasing this one awhile or was he a non-resident deer. Corn and cold can really move them.


----------



## Mao

finelyshedded said:


> Congratulations again my friend! Bet you guys are still on cloud 9!
> 
> 
> Congrats to your buddy too! Do you know if he had been chasing this one awhile or was he a non-resident deer. Corn and cold can really move them.[/QUOTE
> 
> It was a resident buck.


----------



## BBD1984

Mao said:


> Recently got my login back but been following all year. Good luck to those still trying to punch a tag like myself. My 9 year old daughter got it done Tuesday evening while hunting with her grandpa. A guy I know killed a big one tonight. The power of corn.
> View attachment 6354777
> View attachment 6354779


 The power of an insulated hunting blind and a buddy heater! That's too cool, congrats to her!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

8 degrees doesn't really feel that bad when it's sunny and no wind..... Great evening to hunt!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Meister

Getting tricky. Few doe no shots last night. None tonight.


----------



## skippyturtle

Watched a 3 year old make 3 scrapes this evening and then walk by me at 22 yards.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Watched 30+ deer from the back door. No bucks..


----------



## Hower08

13 last night the only buck was the shed buck I seen last night my dad hunted a few hundred yards from me and was covered up in bucks


----------



## LongbowLogan

Well guys I put a doe down tonight, she was causing problems and she was making all the other deer nervous. So I had to shoot her, can't have a doe on my place that's always looking my way and stomping every now and then. 48 yard shot and she made it maybe 100 yards. Saw around 18 deer last night in my beans, 2 young bucks and the rest does and yearlings.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dduff1

Gonna give it a try this afternoon over 10 acres of standing corn.


----------



## tyepsu

Going to head out to Jefferson County here in a few hours. Taking the inline today.


----------



## jk918

Sat last night in Morgan saw 4 doe and 6 point


----------



## Tiggie_00

Going out at 230 today.. taking my bow because I'm an archer. Lol This is archery talk right?


----------



## Sammymusi

Going out as well in a few good luck all!!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Planning to get out tomorrow. Still 0 mature bucks on our place all season. Lots of does and fawns. Just going after a doe and then calling it a year.


----------



## BBD1984

LongbowLogan said:


> Well guys I put a doe down tonight, she was causing problems and she was making all the other deer nervous. So I had to shoot her, can't have a doe on my place that's always looking my way and stomping every now and then. 48 yard shot and she made it maybe 100 yards. Saw around 18 deer last night in my beans, 2 young bucks and the rest does and yearlings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Good work Logan! Jerky jerky

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

15 does tonight no bucks fml


----------



## RH1

covered up in deer tonight also but only 2 small bucks


----------



## 70641

My younger brother got it done tonight with his bow. He tried with the muzzle-loader with no success so decided to pick up the stick and string and connected on this nice 10 point. Not his biggest buck to date but still a nice buck overall. He shoots a Prime Defy with Gold Tip XT's 100 gn. He hunts Tusc. county. He saw over 30 deer and about 6 bucks but this one was limping real bad and he would not put down his one front leg which showed either a gun shot or arrow wound so he selected this buck to take out...The deer walked right by the cut corn field to get to the cut soy bean field d


----------



## Tiggie_00

Awesome congrats


----------



## dduff1

7 does no antlers tonight T-county


----------



## Tiggie_00

Little bucks fighting over corn tonight.. 







Filmed this guy from the back


----------



## CarpCommander

Set out to whack a bogey, and all I saw were dinker bucks. Figgers....

Debating on sitting in this crap that's coming tomorrow.


----------



## jmclfrsh

Went out for 4 hours yesterday and only saw two little ones at dusk.


----------



## jk0069

Bucks are shedding fast at my place. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

*Why Do Bucks Lose Their Antlers? The Science Behind Sheds*

https://www.outdoorlife.com/article...bucks-lose-their-antlers-science-behind-sheds


----------



## Hower08

Anyone know roughly how long after dropping one side does a buck drop the opposite side


----------



## Tiggie_00

Roughly .0001 sec to 30 days


----------



## Hower08

That is kind of what I was thinking also. Found a good shed on a heavily hunted piece that I hunt and want to find the other side. Believe I know where the deer is bedding. Roughly


----------



## BBD1984

Pretty amazing to see deer in a non hunted area. Was at a commercial property hundreds and hundreds of Acres of prime hunting land, no hunting allowed..... Deer were in groups just feeding out in the fields.... during daylight... not a care in the world!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Guys I can't friggin believe it but I think I missed my second shooter buck of the season. 
Muzzleloader in hand at roughly50 yds!
I looked for quite some time this evening after the shot but found no blood or hair.
My son is going to,double check the area again tomorrow for me. This sucks!


----------



## BBD1984

RH1 said:


> Guys I can't friggin believe it but I think I missed my second shooter buck of the season.
> Muzzleloader in hand at roughly50 yds!
> I looked for quite some time this evening after the shot but found no blood or hair.
> My son is going to,double check the area again tomorrow for me. This sucks!


 same one as before? What happen? Come out feeding? Was the shot rush?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lmbhngr

Had my 14yo son out Sun, Mon, Tues...saw probably 40 deer, many of them the same 12-15, mostly young bucks, 3 or 4 3.5yo 135-140" deer, and my #1 from last year who is on the no kill list due to an injury last Nov that impacted his growth this year preventing him from reaching his potential. He's shorter on one side and a little smaller overall. Want to give him another year to see if he rebounds...he's worth it. My boy had him in the crosshairs at 60yds Sun & Mon for several mins both days. He's a 5.5yo 170"+ stud...it was tough to watch him walk off...twice! I should be able to find his sheds this year...and will be looking forward to next season to see if I made the right choice.


----------



## RH1

Lmbhngr said:


> Had my 14yo son out Sun, Mon, Tues...saw probably 40 deer, many of them the same 12-15, mostly young bucks, 3 or 4 3.5yo 135-140" deer, and my #1 from last year who is on the no kill list due to an injury last Nov that impacted his growth this year preventing him from reaching his potential. He's shorter on one side and a little smaller overall. Want to give him another year to see if he rebounds...he's worth it. My boy had him in the crosshairs at 60yds Sun & Mon for several mins both days. He's a 5.5yo 170"+ stud...it was tough to watch him walk off...twice! I should be able to find his sheds this year...and will be looking forward to next season to see if I made the right choice.


You wouldn't let your 14 year old son shoot a 170" deer! Wow


----------



## RH1

BBD1984 said:


> same one as before? What happen? Come out feeding? Was the shot rush?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Different buck. He came out feeding in the cut corn field. I don't know what I did, I thought I was on him good


----------



## Hower08

Lmbhngr said:


> Had my 14yo son out Sun, Mon, Tues...saw probably 40 deer, many of them the same 12-15, mostly young bucks, 3 or 4 3.5yo 135-140" deer, and my #1 from last year who is on the no kill list due to an injury last Nov that impacted his growth this year preventing him from reaching his potential. He's shorter on one side and a little smaller overall. Want to give him another year to see if he rebounds...he's worth it. My boy had him in the crosshairs at 60yds Sun & Mon for several mins both days. He's a 5.5yo 170"+ stud...it was tough to watch him walk off...twice! I should be able to find his sheds this year...and will be looking forward to next season to see if I made the right choice.


Not letting a 14 y.o shoot a booner?? He obeys his father's wishes better than I would have at 14. Any pictures of this deer


----------



## Bo Dangles

RH1 said:


> You wouldn't let your 14 year old son shoot a 170" deer! Wow


He’s mine boy.....all mine!!


----------



## RH1

Bo Dangles said:


> He’s mine boy.....all mine!!


Right! My thoughts


----------



## paarchhntr

It’s deep in here. Very very deep.


----------



## Lmbhngr

It's not a great pic of him...trail cam vids are where you can really see the size of his frame. This pic is actually from a video...in my backyard. My son is disciplined as he's been raised to understand what our goals are on the farm we hunt and he won't shoot anything that's not on our list. There is minimal pressure in the area and the genetics are very strong. The deer get the time they need to reach maturity and we are selective in what we take. All 3.5yo get passes as we are trying to kill the older age class of deer. We don't kill does though there are a couple big alphas that could be taken out of the herd. I put a lot of time and effort into the farm and run cameras year round to keep up on the inventory. We are ok with not filling tags and in the case of BYB, Back Yard Booner, he agrees we need to give the buck one more year, to see if he turns into what we think he could be. If he doesn't, he will be #1 anyway. Most guys don't have the luxury that I have with the farm I hunt. This is year 3 with BYB and I'm just hoping I get the story book ending with him. I spent over 400 hrs in the tree last season chasing this deer only to have him shed early from his injury. The buck I killed this season was one of two I finished out the season trying to get on. Letting him walk this year is a risk being that Mother Nature and fate have more control than I, but if the dream works out, it could be my most satisfying accomplishment in the deer woods to date.


----------



## M.Magis

Pretty nauseating that this is what deer hunting has become to some people. Kids can't even enjoy hunting anymore because they have someone over their shoulder pretending they're some professional "deer manager", like that's actually a real thing.


----------



## BBD1984

Lmbhngr said:


> View attachment 6360825
> 
> It's not a great pic of him...trail cam vids are where you can really see the size of his frame. This pic is actually from a video...in my backyard. My son is disciplined as he's been raised to understand what our goals are on the farm we hunt and he won't shoot anything that's not on our list. There is minimal pressure in the area and the genetics are very strong. The deer get the time they need to reach maturity and we are selective in what we take. All 3.5yo get passes as we are trying to kill the older age class of deer. We don't kill does though there are a couple big alphas that could be taken out of the herd. I put a lot of time and effort into the farm and run cameras year round to keep up on the inventory. We are ok with not filling tags and in the case of BYB, Back Yard Booner, he agrees we need to give the buck one more year, to see if he turns into what we think he could be. If he doesn't, he will be #1 anyway. Most guys don't have the luxury that I have with the farm I hunt. This is year 3 with BYB and I'm just hoping I get the story book ending with him. I spent over 400 hrs in the tree last season chasing this deer only to have him shed early from his injury. The buck I killed this season was one of two I finished out the season trying to get on. Letting him walk this year is a risk being that Mother Nature and fate have more control than I, but if the dream works out, it could be my most satisfying accomplishment in the deer woods to date.


I like it... wish I had the resources/land to actually "manage" a property....

I was talking to a guide at a local outfitter about running a camera for him to gain some neat experiences.... he said he didn't have a 5.5yr deer on any of their leases so he wasn't going out....

Good luck getting a shot at him next yr... hopefully he puts on some more bone and is a Bonner and you see him in daylight

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lmbhngr

M.Magis said:


> Pretty nauseating that this is what deer hunting has become to some people. Kids can't even enjoy hunting anymore because they have someone over their shoulder pretending they're some professional "deer manager", like that's actually a real thing.


Pretty nauseating that you're so pathetic to respond so negatively to my hobby and passion...like you know anything about my son's happiness and enjoyment in the field...like you know anything about anything other than hiding behind your computer screen typing jealous, juvenile comments to someone's post about a big deer they're watching grow. I take it as a compliment that you think enough of my story to make your DB comments...thank you Richard Noggin.


----------



## Lmbhngr

BBD1984 said:


> I like it... wish I had the resources/land to actually "manage" a property....
> 
> I was talking to a guide at a local outfitter about running a camera for him to gain some neat experiences.... he said he didn't have a 5.5yr deer on any of their leases so he wasn't going out....
> 
> Good luck getting a shot at him next yr... hopefully he puts on some more bone and is a Bonner and you see him in daylight
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thanks man...we just provide what we can for the deer and hunt the mature bucks. We are grateful of our good fortune and know that it could change at any moment. We don't live on venison, so there is no need to kill them if they don't qualify.


----------



## M.Magis

You show just as much class as I would expect from someone that wouldn't let their 14 year old son shoot a buck.


----------



## hank lee

M.Magis said:


> Pretty nauseating that this is what deer hunting has become to some people. Kids can't even enjoy hunting anymore because they have someone over their shoulder pretending they're some professional "deer manager", like that's actually a real thing.


We really need that like button around here! That damn deer could get hit by a car and now no one will get it. I get hunting for a certain reason and certain deer but to deprive a kid of a deer so you can hope and pray that thing shows up next year is just messed up IMO.


----------



## Bkimbel42

M.Magis said:


> You show just as much class as I would expect from someone that wouldn't let their 14 year old son shoot a buck.


Honestly, he can do whatever he wants, his property. Maybe a 160"-170" buck isn't very uncommon for his 14 year old to see. Just because he's 14 doesn't mean he isn't interested in deer management. Props to him for teaching his son about deer management early, I'm sure because of that lesson the kid will have a lifetime of enjoyment taking mature bucks. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lmbhngr

Bkimbel42 said:


> Honestly, he can do whatever he wants, his property. Maybe a 160"-170" buck isn't very uncommon for his 14 year old to see. Just because he's 14 doesn't mean he isn't interested in deer management. Props to him for teaching his son about deer management early, I'm sure because of that lesson the kid will have a lifetime of enjoyment taking mature bucks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Spot on! It's hilarious how some folks know my own kid better than me...and ain't never met him. He has passed more deer this year that i guarantee most of these "guys who hunt" would...and he is more of a true hunter than they could aspire to be. And he'd put all of them in their place, lol. You Richard Noggins are so awesome...thanks for thinking of us!


----------



## bghunter7311

Lmbhngr said:


> Had my 14yo son out Sun, Mon, Tues...saw probably 40 deer, many of them the same 12-15, mostly young bucks, 3 or 4 3.5yo 135-140" deer, and my #1 from last year who is on the no kill list due to an injury last Nov that impacted his growth this year preventing him from reaching his potential. He's shorter on one side and a little smaller overall. Want to give him another year to see if he rebounds...he's worth it. My boy had him in the crosshairs at 60yds Sun & Mon for several mins both days. He's a 5.5yo 170"+ stud...it was tough to watch him walk off...twice! I should be able to find his sheds this year...and will be looking forward to next season to see if I made the right choice.


Rooting for the Yotes to get him.


----------



## bghunter7311

Lmbhngr said:


> Spot on! It's hilarious how some folks know my own kid better than me...and ain't never met him. He has passed more deer this year that i guarantee most of these "guys who hunt" would...and he is more of a true hunter than they could aspire to be. And he'd put all of them in their place, lol. You Richard Noggins are so awesome...thanks for thinking of us!


You sound like an elitist prick.


----------



## Bo Dangles

bghunter7311 said:


> You sound like an elitist prick.


Exactly.....is this the same guy that makes the broadhead sharpening system :wink:


----------



## hank lee

Well its looking like since ruts over this is about to get shut down! Relax guys and lets not call names and stuff. Everyone is entitled to an opinion!


----------



## Bkimbel42

Lmbhngr said:


> Spot on! It's hilarious how some folks know my own kid better than me...and ain't never met him. He has passed more deer this year that i guarantee most of these "guys who hunt" would...and he is more of a true hunter than they could aspire to be. And he'd put all of them in their place, lol. You Richard Noggins are so awesome...thanks for thinking of us!


Yep I was thinking the exact same thing! Honestly I wish i would've had someone spend a little more time teaching me about deer management at that age so that it wouldn't have taken me 10 years of bow hunting to take my first mature buck, and to start consistently seeing 4-5 year old mature bucks on camera. Your boy is lucky he's getting the time to see bucks of that caliber let alone getting to watch them and learn their behavior. He'll be better off for it and as hard as that may have been for him to let that buck walk, he'll see alot better results in his life of bow hunting because of what he's learning now! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## paarchhntr

You guys are missing the entire point. He responded very clearly. 



> This is year 3 with BYB and I'm just hoping I get the story book ending with him.


He stated “*I* get the ending” if his 14 yo son killed the 170” stud there wouldn’t be a storybook ending.


----------



## Lmbhngr

paarchhntr said:


> You guys are missing the entire point. He responded very clearly.
> 
> 
> 
> He stated “*I* get the ending” if his 14 yo son killed the 170” stud there wouldn’t be a storybook ending.


"*I*" know, right...lmao, thanks for stopping back!


----------



## dublelung1

Just glad to know it's not the out of state poacher (lutz) bashers getting this post off track this time. :wink:

That's a helluva nice buck for whoever or whatever gets to kill and eat him! Good luck to you and your son.


----------



## Lmbhngr

dublelung1 said:


> Just glad to know it's not the out of state poacher (lutz) bashers getting this post off track this time. :wink:
> 
> That's a helluva nice buck for whoever or whatever gets to kill and eat him! Good luck to you and your son.


Lol...thanks, luck we'll need...a lot of it!


----------



## skippyturtle

Lmbhngr said:


> View attachment 6360825
> 
> It's not a great pic of him...trail cam vids are where you can really see the size of his frame. This pic is actually from a video...in my backyard. My son is disciplined as he's been raised to understand what our goals are on the farm we hunt and he won't shoot anything that's not on our list. There is minimal pressure in the area and the genetics are very strong. The deer get the time they need to reach maturity and we are selective in what we take. All 3.5yo get passes as we are trying to kill the older age class of deer. We don't kill does though there are a couple big alphas that could be taken out of the herd. I put a lot of time and effort into the farm and run cameras year round to keep up on the inventory. We are ok with not filling tags and in the case of BYB, Back Yard Booner, he agrees we need to give the buck one more year, to see if he turns into what we think he could be. If he doesn't, he will be #1 anyway. Most guys don't have the luxury that I have with the farm I hunt. This is year 3 with BYB and I'm just hoping I get the story book ending with him. I spent over 400 hrs in the tree last season chasing this deer only to have him shed early from his injury. The buck I killed this season was one of two I finished out the season trying to get on. Letting him walk this year is a risk being that Mother Nature and fate have more control than I, but if the dream works out, it could be my most satisfying accomplishment in the deer woods to date.


I read alot of "I" and "ME" but no ours! Your goal is clearly antler size and not age class as you stated because if it was age class you would have let the boy kill a buck that is in the age class you claim to be targeting


----------



## Lmbhngr

skippyturtle said:


> I read alot of "I" and "ME" but no ours! Your goal is clearly antler size and not age class as you stated because if it was age class you would have let the boy kill a buck that is in the age class you claim to be targeting


Well now we all know you can read letters and words...problem is, you, and your compadres, don't comprehend what those letters and words clearly explain. If you did, you and the rest of the DB RNs on here, would know, or at least consider, that my 14yo son is a student first, through the peak of bow season he is busy with football...then we find time to get him in the woods. More importantly, you would also have understood my detailed story about this particular deer and why "I" decided to give him a pass till next year. So, NO, we...is that better...decided in early Oct that he got a pass from us. In the mean time, "I", there "I" am again, do 95% of the leg work and hunt pretty much everyday...because "I" can. "I" work for the herd and therefore earn the right to say "I" and "ME". If he gets whacked on another farm...oh well, that's hunting...everywhere. Yes, "I" am obsessed with letting the deer "I" hunt reach maturity, but that doesn't mean they are the biggest racked deer around. This year, "I" killed the lowest scoring buck of the 5 mature deer "I" was watching...but he was at least 5.5yo confirmed by my taxi.

"I" thought "I" could share a cool and rare story about a big deer on here with other Ohio hunters...and it's hilarious the childish mentality of so many of you people. Me, "I" love haters...because they're pathetic and hide behind their computer screens and spew all the ignorant, know no facts, green-with-envy words they can...they're entertaining actually, they make me laugh. The beautiful thing is "I"...oh, and my boy...hunt big, mature deer every season...and "I" will be hunting BYB again next year whether he reaches his potential or not. "I" may kill him, my boy may kill him, a neighbor may kill him, or he may get a year older..."I" don't know, but "I" have great anticipation for next season. Gee...it's been a great day...don't you think?


----------



## Hower08

Lmbhngr said:


> Well now we all know you can read letters and words...problem is, you, and your compadres, don't comprehend what those letters and words clearly explain. If you did, you and the rest of the DB RNs on here, would know, or at least consider, that my 14yo son is a student first, through the peak of bow season he is busy with football...then we find time to get him in the woods. More importantly, you would also have understood my detailed story about this particular deer and why "I" decided to give him a pass till next year. So, NO, we...is that better...decided in early Oct that he got a pass from us. In the mean time, "I", there "I" am again, do 95% of the leg work and hunt pretty much everyday...because "I" can. "I" work for the herd and therefore earn the right to say "I" and "ME". If he gets whacked on another farm...oh well, that's hunting...everywhere. Yes, "I" am obsessed with letting the deer "I" hunt reach maturity, but that doesn't mean they are the biggest racked deer around. This year, "I" killed the lowest scoring buck of the 5 mature deer "I" was watching...but he was at least 5.5yo confirmed by my taxi.
> 
> "I" thought "I" could share a cool and rare story about a big deer on here with other Ohio hunters...and it's hilarious the childish mentality of so many of you people. Me, "I" love haters...because they're pathetic and hide behind their computer screens and spew all the ignorant, know no facts, green-with-envy words they can...they're entertaining actually, they make me laugh. The beautiful thing is "I"...oh, and my boy...hunt big, mature deer every season...and "I" will be hunting BYB again next year whether he reaches his potential or not. "I" may kill him, my boy may kill him, a neighbor may kill him, or he may get a year older..."I" don't know, but "I" have great anticipation for next season. Gee...it's been a great day...don't you think?


I personally know more than a few folks from AT and I can almost guarantee that no one is hiding behind a keyboard most bowhunters are pretty outspoken in general. Although yes theirs some people that act tough on a forum most will say the same things to someone's face. 

Where abouts in Ohio are you from.


----------



## Tiggie_00

I have passed many good 130s, 140s and one 150s inch deer this year. If I see a 170? He's down. Bucks roam a large 3mile square area during the forage period of winter looking for food to survive. Explaining your son had him in his crosshairs but then to take it away. That's a buck of a lifetime. He may never have an opportunity like that again.


----------



## Hower08

Tiggie I agree although we do not get the opportunity to pass some of the same size deer you do any one that passes that deer well hey they get what they deserve when a truck puts a heart shot on it. 

Back on track I'll be out every evening this weekend starting tonight . Still waiting on a big one , getting burned out and beat down


----------



## Tiggie_00

Going out at 3pm.. hot never hunted 2week old pile of corn.. perfect wind. Today may be the day. I know there is a couple 150s here and one 170s. With all the corn they have no reason to leave. Feels like forever to hunt this stand. Waiting for the perfect moment. 2 days is my window


----------



## skippyturtle

Lmbhngr said:


> Well now we all know you can read letters and words...problem is, you, and your compadres, don't comprehend what those letters and words clearly explain. If you did, you and the rest of the DB RNs on here, would know, or at least consider, that my 14yo son is a student first, through the peak of bow season he is busy with football...then we find time to get him in the woods. More importantly, you would also have understood my detailed story about this particular deer and why "I" decided to give him a pass till next year. So, NO, we...is that better...decided in early Oct that he got a pass from us. In the mean time, "I", there "I" am again, do 95% of the leg work and hunt pretty much everyday...because "I" can. "I" work for the herd and therefore earn the right to say "I" and "ME". If he gets whacked on another farm...oh well, that's hunting...everywhere. Yes, "I" am obsessed with letting the deer "I" hunt reach maturity, but that doesn't mean they are the biggest racked deer around. This year, "I" killed the lowest scoring buck of the 5 mature deer "I" was watching...but he was at least 5.5yo confirmed by my taxi.
> 
> "I" thought "I" could share a cool and rare story about a big deer on here with other Ohio hunters...and it's hilarious the childish mentality of so many of you people. Me, "I" love haters...because they're pathetic and hide behind their computer screens and spew all the ignorant, know no facts, green-with-envy words they can...they're entertaining actually, they make me laugh. The beautiful thing is "I"...oh, and my boy...hunt big, mature deer every season...and "I" will be hunting BYB again next year whether he reaches his potential or not. "I" may kill him, my boy may kill him, a neighbor may kill him, or he may get a year older..."I" don't know, but "I" have great anticipation for next season. Gee...it's been a great day...don't you think?


Ok so "I" am childish because "I" think you are the true Richard Knoggan Douche Bag for being childish and making a 14 year old pass an age class you claim to be targeting. No green with envy here as "I" get to hunt mature deer every year too. As far as hiding behind a key board. "I" live in McConnelsville. Come on down or over or up and say hi. Of course since you aint even said where you are at to the question that was asked "I" think it is you hiding and being a keyboard tough guy. Your handle here should be "I" am greedy and would be jealous of my 14 year old killing a deer bigger than "I" did this year and taking away any chance "I" had at a fairytail ending. Yes yes "I" do think this is a great day.


----------



## Hower08

Skippy I live in the Canton Massillon area and if he was close was going to invite him and his son over for beers and to shoot the bows in the garage


----------



## Bkimbel42

Hower08 said:


> Skippy I live in the Canton Massillon area and if he was close was going to invite him and his son over for beers and to shoot the bows in the garage


Idk bout him, but I'd be down for that anytime Hower! You know I'm only bout 15 mins away Haha! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lmbhngr

skippyturtle said:


> Ok so "I" am childish because "I" think you are the true Richard Knoggan Douche Bag for being childish and making a 14 year old pass an age class you claim to be targeting. No green with envy here as "I" get to hunt mature deer every year too. As far as hiding behind a key board. "I" live in McConnelsville. Come on down or over or up and say hi. Of course since you aint even said where you are at to the question that was asked "I" think it is you hiding and being a keyboard tough guy. Your handle here should be "I" am greedy and would be jealous of my 14 year old killing a deer bigger than "I" did this year and taking away any chance "I" had at a fairytail ending. Yes yes "I" do think this is a great day.


You again...still crying because my boy and I let a big deer walk...or mean ol' dad didn't let him kill it, lol. You obviously don't understand why we did that. Try reading my posts again...focus on the STORY...and maybe the light will come on in your head...nah, probably not if it hasn't already. I'm the tough guy...hahahaha...I'm not the one boohooing and chastising me for what I/we did...it's you and your clown posse. You guys are worse than a bunch of Jr high girls arguing about a boy...unbelievable. Funny thing is...my boy is the only one who isn't crying about it...hasn't brought it up...it's not a big deal in our house. I do know for sure that if I want an educated mature response to a hunting question...I'll ask him. He was only irritated that none of our list bucks were reading the script. There are lots of things that could impact next season...all are accepted risks. Bigger than mine...I wouldn't know till I put a tape on him? Oh...my bad...I'm from north of Cincinnati.

Hower08...if we were closer...yea, we'd sling some carbon with you.


----------



## paarchhntr

Lmbhngr honestly answer how many 170” class deer has your son killed? Would have that been his personal best or is this a common deer for him?


----------



## Camodan01

paarchhntr said:


> Lmbhngr honestly answer how many 170” class deer has your son killed? Would have that been his personal best or is this a common deer for him?


I'd just like to see the bucks they killed this year 

Sent from my P00I using Tapatalk


----------



## skippyturtle

Lmbhngr said:


> You again...still crying because my boy and I let a big deer walk...or mean ol' dad didn't let him kill it, lol. You obviously don't understand why we did that. Try reading my posts again...focus on the STORY...and maybe the light will come on in your head...nah, probably not if it hasn't already. I'm the tough guy...hahahaha...I'm not the one boohooing and chastising me for what I/we did...it's you and your clown posse. You guys are worse than a bunch of Jr high girls arguing about a boy...unbelievable. Funny thing is...my boy is the only one who isn't crying about it...hasn't brought it up...it's not a big deal in our house. I do know for sure that if I want an educated mature response to a hunting question...I'll ask him. He was only irritated that none of our list bucks were reading the script. There are lots of things that could impact next season...all are accepted risks. Bigger than mine...I wouldn't know till I put a tape on him? Oh...my bad...I'm from north of Cincinnati.
> 
> Hower08...if we were closer...yea, we'd sling some carbon with you.


Oh I understand why YOU wanted the deer to live another year. I also understand why your son agreed with YOU. It is because he is a good kid and listens to YOU and what YOu think is best is what he will agree with in order to please YOU. 

You need to go read your own post and look at how many times it was about you and what you wanted. That is the issue here. You didnt like the criticism. 

So when can I expect you to accept my offer and come over and say hi?


----------



## Lmbhngr

Why he sure did...because he's been raised with old school morals and values, to be respectful, appreciative, grateful...and he's been raised in a hunting lifestyle, educated, taught that it's not about killing. So, he's not supposed to make good choices to please his father, make him proud, show him that what he's been taught was not a waste of time and worry? Sounds to me like you're one of "those" kind of parents...sad. Unlike many of you...he GETS IT. He knows the deer...what it was, what it's not, and what it can be...and like it or not agrees that the deer deserves another season regardless of the outcome.

I have reread my posts...and they're good. Criticism...seriously? You think I really give a F what any of you think or say? If I was that big of a vagina I would never had typed the first word. Very few of you are even worthy or deserving enough to know the story...and I knew there would be a battle amongst yourselves to be the first in line to call me names and tell me how bad of a father I am because I wouldn't let my son shoot a big deer. I told all y'all...I love it...it's the most entertainment I've had in a couple weeks.
FYI...the boy just read all this comedy since my initial post...he laughed at you...all of you. He's more of a man and hunter than all the DBs on here. That makes me awfully proud of his upbringing...which I've accomplished on my own since his mother died of pancreatic cancer when he was 7.

What's with your offer? You want me to drive 2.5-3hrs so you can make a feeble attempt to intimidate me...laughable. Are you lonely and don't have enough friends to keep you company? I'm not gay. You don't like me now...you won't like me if I drive all the way to meet you, so...what's your need Skippy?

Someone asked about my deer this year...5.5yo 8pt...I taped him real quick when I got him back to the barn at 148" and I expect he'll be within a couple inches of that when I tape him at 60 days. The smallest of the deer we were hunting, but I knew I'd take him given the opportunity...especially since BYB was making more BYBs.

Who's next...I'm in my zone...?


----------



## hank lee

I don't see anyone calling anyone names but you. calm down man geeze! Good deal teaching the kid to not shoot the first thing that walks in front of him but not letting the kid shoot a big deer because you want the story book ending is kind of messed up and I'm not saying that to be whatever names you keep calling others.  

I absolutely hate this when it comes to hunting! If you don't shoot big deer your not a good hunter or this or that. Some people have money to sink every penny into land just to shoot big deer so they can hop on here and scream look at me! Shooting any deer regardless of age, inches, etc is an accomplishment. I have a friend who forced his son to play football just like him, shoot deer just like him, fish just like him and told the kid what position he would play, what deer to shoot, what fish to catch and if he did any other it wasn't up to dads expectations. Kid was made to go to private school and be what dad wanted him to be. Kids in his 20's now and resents the living crap out of dad for all of that. Told dad he spend his whole life trying to live the life dad wanted him to live and not do what he wanted to do. I'm not saying this so you can start calling me names I'm just saying relax a little because the kid might be on board now but might have other feeling but doesn't want to disappoint dad. IMO it doesn't sound like you guys are on the same page it sounds like your way or the highway.


----------



## RH1

Hank this may your best post ever.. Great words my friend. Very well said!:happy1:


----------



## IClark

hank lee said:


> I don't see anyone calling anyone names but you. calm down man geeze! Good deal teaching the kid to not shoot the first thing that walks in front of him but not letting the kid shoot a big deer because you want the story book ending is kind of messed up and I'm not saying that to be whatever names you keep calling others.
> 
> I absolutely hate this when it comes to hunting! If you don't shoot big deer your not a good hunter or this or that. Some people have money to sink every penny into land just to shoot big deer so they can hop on here and scream look at me! Shooting any deer regardless of age, inches, etc is an accomplishment. I have a friend who forced his son to play football just like him, shoot deer just like him, fish just like him and told the kid what position he would play, what deer to shoot, what fish to catch and if he did any other it wasn't up to dads expectations. Kid was made to go to private school and be what dad wanted him to be. Kids in his 20's now and resents the living crap out of dad for all of that. Told dad he spend his whole life trying to live the life dad wanted him to live and not do what he wanted to do. I'm not saying this so you can start calling me names I'm just saying relax a little because the kid might be on board now but might have other feeling but doesn't want to disappoint dad. IMO it doesn't sound like you guys are on the same page it sounds like your way or the highway.


Excellent! Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## hank lee

RH1 said:


> Hank this may your best post ever.. Great words my friend. Very well said!:happy1:





IClark said:


> Excellent! Couldn't have said it better.


Thank you guys. I know this guys going to blow up on me and think my names Richard or something else but I'm okay with it. When he said in a previous post that hes made to play football and that's all he needs to focus on and then deer hunting and hes only allowed to shoot big deer I said yep making the kid do what dad wants and not what kid wants! I was always asked if I wanted to hunt, fish, play sports, etc and was never made to do it. when I was forced to do it I resented it cause its not what I wanted to do. My buddies kid has admitted to me that he doesn't really like to hunt, didn't want to play football but wanted to play baseball, didn't want to be an attorney, doctor, engineer, etc he wants to do what makes him happy and now that hes an adult he has finally said look! Its my life and I need to find my way and not be told this is the way you go or else. I know that if it were me and I had a 170'' in my sights and told your not allowed to shoot that deer because my dad wanted it I would have been just a tad pissed but then again my dad would have said son, you may never get another crack at a deer like this so have at it. A forest fire could hit this summer and now that "big buck growing station" is gone and the kid is forced to shoot public land 6pts. OP also said the kid didn't put in the work or the time like the dad so the kid doesn't get to shoot the deer. well sounds like hes a kid and has school, football, homework, chores and doesn't have the time or maybe the knowledge at 14yo to "put in the work" and be worth of shooting this big deer. As a father its the father responsibility from the time he shot that kid into its mother he took the oath to "put in the work" to make that kids life the best as possible. Deer make people crazy!


----------



## hank lee

RH1 said:


> Hank this may your best post ever.. Great words my friend. Very well said!:happy1:


what you talkin about willis! all my posts are the best post ever! hahahaha.


----------



## Liveoutdoors24

Lmbhngr said:


> Well now we all know you can read letters and words...problem is, you, and your compadres, don't comprehend what those letters and words clearly explain. If you did, you and the rest of the DB RNs on here, would know, or at least consider, that my 14yo son is a student first, through the peak of bow season he is busy with football...then we find time to get him in the woods. More importantly, you would also have understood my detailed story about this particular deer and why "I" decided to give him a pass till next year. So, NO, we...is that better...decided in early Oct that he got a pass from us. In the mean time, "I", there "I" am again, do 95% of the leg work and hunt pretty much everyday...because "I" can. "I" work for the herd and therefore earn the right to say "I" and "ME". If he gets whacked on another farm...oh well, that's hunting...everywhere. Yes, "I" am obsessed with letting the deer "I" hunt reach maturity, but that doesn't mean they are the biggest racked deer around. This year, "I" killed the lowest scoring buck of the 5 mature deer "I" was watching...but he was at least 5.5yo confirmed by my taxi.
> 
> "I" thought "I" could share a cool and rare story about a big deer on here with other Ohio hunters...and it's hilarious the childish mentality of so many of you people. Me, "I" love haters...because they're pathetic and hide behind their computer screens and spew all the ignorant, know no facts, green-with-envy words they can...they're entertaining actually, they make me laugh. The beautiful thing is "I"...oh, and my boy...hunt big, mature deer every season...and "I" will be hunting BYB again next year whether he reaches his potential or not. "I" may kill him, my boy may kill him, a neighbor may kill him, or he may get a year older..."I" don't know, but "I" have great anticipation for next season. Gee...it's been a great day...don't you think?


If you and your son decided not to shoot him in October then why did your son have the cross hairs on him??? Maybe you should have asked your son if he wanted to shoot that deer. They are only antlers. It is a hobby. You are not a professional. Have fun with the sport and stop trying to make it so competitive. Just my thoughts. If I had to hunt like you do then i dont think I would enjoy it that much.


----------



## BBD1984

I feel like this thread has turned into a bad episode of Dr. Phil....

There has to be some pretty misery people on here to get so worked up about some guy telling his son not to shoot a big deer...

Good grief! Who cares... I'm sure there are people on here doing a lot worst...

Rut thread has been a dumpster fire this year... tell tell sign hunting has been bad this year...statewide. 

Got to love social media... brings out the best in EVERYBODY...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

Bkimbel42 said:


> Idk bout him, but I'd be down for that anytime Hower! You know I'm only bout 15 mins away Haha!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


We can get together !! I'm right close to central catholic school


----------



## IClark

Boy he would have had a cow if his boy would have shot a deer like this. I was super proud of my son. He wants to deer hunt, when this deer came through I said it was up to him. Deer down.


----------



## Hower08

Way to go Hank!! After all the craziness with your posts in the past this was a very good post from you, your best work yet!!

And on the hunting side of things I skipped out on tonight will be in blind tomorrow


----------



## Lmbhngr

hank lee said:


> Thank you guys. I know this guys going to blow up on me and think my names Richard or something else but I'm okay with it. When he said in a previous post that hes made to play football and that's all he needs to focus on and then deer hunting and hes only allowed to shoot big deer I said yep making the kid do what dad wants and not what kid wants! I was always asked if I wanted to hunt, fish, play sports, etc and was never made to do it. when I was forced to do it I resented it cause its not what I wanted to do. My buddies kid has admitted to me that he doesn't really like to hunt, didn't want to play football but wanted to play baseball, didn't want to be an attorney, doctor, engineer, etc he wants to do what makes him happy and now that hes an adult he has finally said look! Its my life and I need to find my way and not be told this is the way you go or else. I know that if it were me and I had a 170'' in my sights and told your not allowed to shoot that deer because my dad wanted it I would have been just a tad pissed but then again my dad would have said son, you may never get another crack at a deer like this so have at it. A forest fire could hit this summer and now that "big buck growing station" is gone and the kid is forced to shoot public land 6pts. OP also said the kid didn't put in the work or the time like the dad so the kid doesn't get to shoot the deer. well sounds like hes a kid and has school, football, homework, chores and doesn't have the time or maybe the knowledge at 14yo to "put in the work" and be worth of shooting this big deer. As a father its the father responsibility from the time he shot that kid into its mother he took the oath to "put in the work" to make that kids life the best as possible. Deer make people crazy!


First off...I'm fine...don't need to calm down at all...oh, and didn't start anything. I simply shared a story...but I won't back down from condescending ignorance. An eye for an eye...you feel me? Its too bad about your buddy's kid, but that isn't my situation...and you have no clue. I think you need to reread my words because your comprehension of them is...also flawed. No where did I say I made my kid play football? Huh? Do you know the caliber of player he is? Did you know he trains almost year round to be the best athlete he can be? Any idea what I pay for his dedication? How about his level of motivation? Again, you have no clue. Did you know he plays recreational soccer with his football buddies for fun because they love it and have been playing since they were 5? How about him being a straight A student? Did you read the part where he passed up...passes up deer most guys would shoot...because they're not bigger than his best...his choice because its not about filling a tag in our home. How about the part where he laughs at all this?? Some of you just can't accept his level of maturity and his choices as a true hunter. Hell, he killed his first turkey at 6 on camera, a nice 3yo longbeard, and you couldn't make him shoot a jake just so he can say he killed a turkey. You see, I get what you're saying...but you don't follow me...and your comparison to your friend is about as accurate as comparing salt to sugar...it/they ain't even close. Don't forget...he laughs at all of you...well, he appreciated some of the responses. We aren't crazy...but we love hunting big deer...and his life, short of not having his mom, has been better than most...thanks to me.


----------



## Lmbhngr

IClark said:


> View attachment 6362781
> 
> 
> Boy he would have had a cow if his boy would have shot a deer like this. I was super proud of my son. He wants to deer hunt, when this deer came through I said it was up to him. Deer down.


Sorry...he wouldn't have shot it. Did you read what I said? I guess not. Congrats to the youngster though.


----------



## hank lee

Lmbhngr said:


> First off...I'm fine...don't need to calm down at all...oh, and didn't start anything. I simply shared a story...but I won't back down from condescending ignorance. An eye for an eye...you feel me? Its too bad about your buddy's kid, but that isn't my situation...and you have no clue. I think you need to reread my words because your comprehension of them is...also flawed. No where did I say I made my kid play football? Huh? Do you know the caliber of player he is? Did you know he trains almost year round to be the best athlete he can be? Any idea what I pay for his dedication? How about his level of motivation? Again, you have no clue. Did you know he plays recreational soccer with his football buddies for fun because they love it and have been playing since they were 5? How about him being a straight A student? Did you read the part where he passed up...passes up deer most guys would shoot...because they're not bigger than his best...his choice because its not about filling a tag in our home. How about the part where he laughs at all this?? Some of you just can't accept his level of maturity and his choices as a true hunter. Hell, he killed his first turkey at 6 on camera, a nice 3yo longbeard, and you couldn't make him shoot a jake just so he can say he killed a turkey. You see, I get what you're saying...but you don't follow me...and your comparison to your friend is about as accurate as comparing salt to sugar...it/they ain't even close.  Don't forget...he laughs at all of you...well, he appreciated some of the responses. We aren't crazy...but we love hunting big deer...and his life, short of not having his mom, has been better than most...thanks to me.


Why are you taking offense? I was being nice and polite when I replied. I never said you forced the kid to play football I said my buddy made his kid pretty much hate him when he got older because he never had a childhood because the dad was too busy stroking HIS ego with sports, hunting, etc then letting the kid be a kid. I will say this and I'm done because I vowed to not get into arguments anymore. Have someone other than yourself ask your son if he really wanted to shoot that buck, spend countless hours "training" so daddy gets his monies worth for his "training" so the kid could possibly one day play in the NFL and then daddy can retire to a hunting oasis and then ask that person what your son said. my buddy paid a lot of money for this kid personal trainers, coaches that coach pro teams, pro players, etc all so he could train and be the very best. My buddy felt the same way that he paid all this money and this kid will be the next terry bradshaw and the kid hated every minute of it, moved out at 18yo working 2-3 jobs just to get away from the rule of his self centered father. Your absolutely right I don't know you or your son but in my humble opinion there are things that stand out like caliber of player, money YOU spend on his training, A student, turkey at 6yo, deer, etc. All these accomplishments are yours just as well as the kids and I think this is why your getting so upset! A 6yo isn't calling in a turkey but dad did so its more dads accomplishment, 9yo isn't scouting and hanging stands, etc and shooting 140'' deer but dad sure can do all the work for the kids accomplishments. You mentioned its his choice to pass deer because its not about filling a tag in your house? Its your home, your the father and set the rules and the kid is scared if he breaks them he will either piss you off which I'm sorry seems very quick to do or let you down. Is this really what the kid wants? Again, ask a friend to ask the kid how he feels and not how you tell him to feel and maybe the light will shine through and you can save some money from him being a great athlete and never have to worry about the kid possibly whacking one of your deer again. 

You say the kid has a better life because of YOU. Instead of seeing all your accomplishments ask the kid what he would like his accomplishments to be? I'm really not trying to be a jerk here, I was in the same boat. Told you will do this, this and that with your life and I hated it! Hell I was a great athlete but I didn't do it for an ego stroke but everyone else sure did in my family. I had people pitching in $ because they thought I would be the next LeBron james, babe ruth, etc and I went along with it because I kept having the $ hung over my head and everyone telling me this is what I was going to do. As far as a 14yo laughing at me that shows about as much respect for adults as his father does by constantly insulting people even though they are trying to offer some constructive insight, 

Yeah, there are some chicken beak heads on here that the only sole reason they are on here is to screw with people and I usually don't try and get into this B.S. but take it from someone who has done this. You might be controlling the kid a little too much and he may or may not resent you for it later on and that's a very tough thing to have. My buddy almost cried when he told me his son told him he moved out to live his own life and not his dads and told his dad he didn't want to do what he did. Hurt his dad pretty bad. Kid went from strait A, honors, Sports, Girls, car at 16yo, anything the kid wanted was his and now he's tattooed up, factory worker, smoking, drinking, etc because its everything the dad despised. What if you guys lose that slice of heaven and the kid turns 16yo and his buddies invite him to hunt with them and all he sees is 120'' deer? So now because you pounded it into his head that he's not a "true hunter" because he shot a 120'' deer. Your just teaching your kid to look down on people because they cant afford what some people can. Shoot what you want, what makes you happy but don't degrade someone else for what they perceive as a trophy. Some people deer hunt so they can say look at me, me soo cool, me got me big deer, oh, you shot a 130'' buck, well you suck and should be ashamed of yourself. 

P.S. try not to take things so serious man! You keep insulting and degrading people who are just making friendly comments.


----------



## Bkimbel42

Hower08 said:


> We can get together !! I'm right close to central catholic school


Name a time Hower! PM coming your way lol

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## hank lee

Hower08 said:


> Way to go Hank!! After all the craziness with your posts in the past this was a very good post from you, your best work yet!!
> 
> And on the hunting side of things I skipped out on tonight will be in blind tomorrow


New year, trying to keep stress down, etc. 

If this was a year ago and he talked to me crazy he would have been told to shut his peter puffer. hahaha. I'm trying, I'm really trying. I generally read more than post on here other than my questions which brings out the trolls and after 6-10 legit answers it goes to hell in a hand basket! Its funny I can reply and all is good but man let me make a thread and pitchforks and torches come out. Its all okay though I am learning this ignore, report function, etc stuff pretty well and its helping my sanity. 

Off to bed, goodnight gentlemen.


----------



## Camodan01

What’s the biggest deer you son has killed Lmbhngr


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyheaven

I've tried a few times now to get my first deer. Hoping to get one before the end of the season. Going to invest in some camo. Found what might be a decent spot but did not see any tracks. I might find myself waiting there for nothing. 

The tree stand is something I've looked into. But I only have access to public land. It seems expense and very time consuming to try to setuo and break down the same day. Even more so with the temps freezing.

Why not leave Lmbhngr and his son out of this? He told his story. Even came back to defend it. Says his son wants to up the size of his deer and if so more power to him. 

I'm hoping we can get back on topic. I for one am trying to learn from these post.


----------



## hank lee

Crazyheaven said:


> I've tried a few times now to get my first deer. Hoping to get one before the end of the season. Going to invest in some camo. Found what might be a decent spot but did not see any tracks. I might find myself waiting there for nothing.
> 
> The tree stand is something I've looked into. But I only have access to public land. It seems expense and very time consuming to try to setuo and break down the same day. Even more so with the temps freezing.
> 
> Why not leave Lmbhngr and his son out of this? He told his story. Even came back to defend it. Says his son wants to up the size of his deer and if so more power to him.
> 
> I'm hoping we can get back on topic. I for one am trying to learn from these post.


go buy a summit viper, check dicks, cabelas, Walmart for clothes on sale like right now. with snow on the ground get boots on the ground and find tracks and then when you find tracks find out why they are there. Bedding, food, travel routes, etc? Doesn't matter if they look fresh or not sit 20yards from them in your new climber or even a blind and they will eventually come back. Look for spots in the snow where it looks like someone tried making a snow angel and you have oaks or something in there they are digging at. Bino's this time of year are great for covering ground.


----------



## chief razor

Jumped in the stand tonight, boy was it cold! Does started to pile in the food plot at 4:30. Checked the cards and the bucks are starting to come in around 6:30ish. All but one of the regular bucks still have all the headgear. Time is running short 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bywayofthearrow

How are deer numbers looking for everyone as the season winds down? My semi urban ground seems to have 14-15 does and 5-6 bucks. Hoping to put a couple friends on a deer there here in the final stretch. Will be setting a stand for them this week. They are hitting acorns hard and traveling a long ways to do so. Reds and pins. Hoping to get out to my rural spots for winter timber work soon and assess sign there. Got major needed bedding work to do there. Lots of damaged maples I’ll be hinging. Should bring more action into daylight next year though it was a great year. Always trying to improve the hunting.


----------



## Tiggie_00

All I'm seeing is doe.. No bucks. Last buck I saw was like a week ago


----------



## Hower08

2 bucks last night bunch of does back at it again tonight


----------



## ridgerunner1

Lmbhngr said:


> Why he sure did...because he's been raised with old school morals and values, to be respectful, appreciative, grateful...and he's been raised in a hunting lifestyle, educated, taught that it's not about killing. So, he's not supposed to make good choices to please his father, make him proud, show him that what he's been taught was not a waste of time and worry? Sounds to me like you're one of "those" kind of parents...sad. Unlike many of you...he GETS IT. He knows the deer...what it was, what it's not, and what it can be...and like it or not agrees that the deer deserves another season regardless of the outcome.
> 
> I have reread my posts...and they're good. Criticism...seriously? You think I really give a F what any of you think or say? If I was that big of a vagina I would never had typed the first word. Very few of you are even worthy or deserving enough to know the story...and I knew there would be a battle amongst yourselves to be the first in line to call me names and tell me how bad of a father I am because I wouldn't let my son shoot a big deer. I told all y'all...I love it...it's the most entertainment I've had in a couple weeks.
> FYI...the boy just read all this comedy since my initial post...he laughed at you...all of you. He's more of a man and hunter than all the DBs on here. That makes me awfully proud of his upbringing...which I've accomplished on my own since his mother died of pancreatic cancer when he was 7.
> 
> What's with your offer? You want me to drive 2.5-3hrs so you can make a feeble attempt to intimidate me...laughable. Are you lonely and don't have enough friends to keep you company? I'm not gay. You don't like me now...you won't like me if I drive all the way to meet you, so...what's your need Skippy?
> 
> Someone asked about my deer this year...5.5yo 8pt...I taped him real quick when I got him back to the barn at 148" and I expect he'll be within a couple inches of that when I tape him at 60 days. The smallest of the deer we were hunting, but I knew I'd take him given the opportunity...especially since BYB was making more BYBs.
> 
> Who's next...I'm in my zone...?


Poor kid..it saddens me this is what deer hunting has come too..man o man I used to couldn't sleep the night before a hunt just hoping my dad and i would see a doe the next day to kill..i do hunt for horns now my wife and I own a grocery store so I'm not going to starve don't worry..but man oh man I can't get over some of your post i hope you kid kills the next world record one day I promise I for one would be extattic for anyone who did..but until then let him be a kid man


----------



## Bywayofthearrow

I would get back out for a urban Franklin county deer on my final tag but my drop away is malfunctioning out of no where. Very frustrating. Was shooting in the house and ripped fletchings off two arrows. QAD rest. 

Maybe a mod could clean up this thread. Appears off track after not checking in for awhile.


----------



## Tim/OH

hank lee said:


> I don't see anyone calling anyone names but you. calm down man geeze! Good deal teaching the kid to not shoot the first thing that walks in front of him but not letting the kid shoot a big deer because you want the story book ending is kind of messed up and I'm not saying that to be whatever names you keep calling others.
> 
> I absolutely hate this when it comes to hunting! If you don't shoot big deer your not a good hunter or this or that. Some people have money to sink every penny into land just to shoot big deer so they can hop on here and scream look at me! Shooting any deer regardless of age, inches, etc is an accomplishment. I have a friend who forced his son to play football just like him, shoot deer just like him, fish just like him and told the kid what position he would play, what deer to shoot, what fish to catch and if he did any other it wasn't up to dads expectations. Kid was made to go to private school and be what dad wanted him to be. Kids in his 20's now and resents the living crap out of dad for all of that. Told dad he spend his whole life trying to live the life dad wanted him to live and not do what he wanted to do. I'm not saying this so you can start calling me names I'm just saying relax a little because the kid might be on board now but might have other feeling but doesn't want to disappoint dad. IMO it doesn't sound like you guys are on the same page it sounds like your way or the highway.


 I must say....great post hank



Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Bkimbel42 said:


> Idk bout him, but I'd be down for that anytime Hower! You know I'm only bout 15 mins away Haha!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


 Im down too....as soon as I get my bow lol



Tim


----------



## Bkimbel42

Tim/OH said:


> Im down too....as soon as I get my bow lol
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


Heck yeah Tim! Where are you at again? Lol

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00




----------



## Hower08

Seen a pile tonight figured out where my bucks have moved to. Going to make a move on them next weekend

And it's appearing theirs going to end up being an AT party at my house from the sounds of things


----------



## Tiggie_00

Time is running out.. I would make your move asap.. pop pop pop pop pop.. popping off goes all the antlers


----------



## Hower08

Yeah you ain't kidding . Not off work till 430 this week though so I'm out till the weekend


----------



## Meister

Made it happen tonight guys! Here's my FB write up:

Well, it's been a long time that I've tried to kill a deer with a recurve. Between a lack of time to shoot, or this or that, it took me years to make it happen. Lost my grandpa this year and that kind of lit a fire under me to kill something with his, that he bought new in 1966, bear polar 40# recurve. I also decided it would be on the ground or nothing. Tonight I had a pair of youngings come in for supper. They were less than 12' away at times as I was tucked into a bush just west of the trail they stood on. Talk about shaking like a leaf. Yes, a yearling made my knees knock. It was my moment of Truth I've been waiting for. God and grandpa guided that arrow right threw both lungs of my first recurve deer, and the first deer I've killed at my own home. This deer means more than my 160 I killed with a gun. Thanks to Mark Bower at #kamessports for being patient and helpful through the years. The arrow that killed the deer was a #goldtip traditional built n fletched by Mark, tipped with 100gr brass insert and 100gr g5 montec. I'm extremely blessed to have achieved a long term goal, specially while feeling like crud. Guess I was supposed to use his bow all along. Thankful that my wifey told me I could take a turn n hunt tonight. Now it's her turn to kill the local buck! That would make this the perfect season.


----------



## Meister

PS, this also completed a goal of killing a deer with every legal weapon for Ohio. Shotgun, rifle, pistol, crossbow, compound, and now the recurve.


----------



## backstraps01

CONGRATS Meister! I have been pulling for ya, glad you made it work


----------



## Bywayofthearrow

No shed buck sightings yet in my area of East Central Ohio.


----------



## Lmbhngr

Meister said:


> Made it happen tonight guys! Here's my FB write up:
> 
> Well, it's been a long time that I've tried to kill a deer with a recurve. Between a lack of time to shoot, or this or that, it took me years to make it happen. Lost my grandpa this year and that kind of lit a fire under me to kill something with his, that he bought new in 1966, bear polar 40# recurve. I also decided it would be on the ground or nothing. Tonight I had a pair of youngings come in for supper. They were less than 12' away at times as I was tucked into a bush just west of the trail they stood on. Talk about shaking like a leaf. Yes, a yearling made my knees knock. It was my moment of Truth I've been waiting for. God and grandpa guided that arrow right threw both lungs of my first recurve deer, and the first deer I've killed at my own home. This deer means more than my 160 I killed with a gun. Thanks to Mark Bower at #kamessports for being patient and helpful through the years. The arrow that killed the deer was a #goldtip traditional built n fletched by Mark, tipped with 100gr brass insert and 100gr g5 montec. I'm extremely blessed to have achieved a long term goal, specially while feeling like crud. Guess I was supposed to use his bow all along. Thankful that my wifey told me I could take a turn n hunt tonight. Now it's her turn to kill the local buck! That would make this the perfect season.
> 
> View attachment 6365081


Respect Meister...I've never heard of a comparable accomplishment...congrats!


----------



## BBD1984

Meister said:


> PS, this also completed a goal of killing a deer with every legal weapon for Ohio. Shotgun, rifle, pistol, crossbow, compound, and now the recurve.


Awesome!! Good work... what's next? Sling shot!!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Bkimbel42 said:


> Heck yeah Tim! Where are you at again? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


 I'm in Reynoldsburg(eastside Columbus)...me and dan(hower08) talk all the time

Its like 2 hrs away but I don't mind driving there to meet yall



Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Hower08 said:


> Seen a pile tonight figured out where my bucks have moved to. Going to make a move on them next weekend
> 
> And it's appearing theirs going to end up being an AT party at my house from the sounds of things


 Yesssss sir....party at dan place



Tim


----------



## Meister

Thanks guys! 

I could get picky and say I haven't killed with a long bow or a Flint lock yet.. Or, maybe a bow I build. That would be great. Lol

I'm still pumped this has finally happened. I'll probably cut her up tonight or tomorrow. She will be the best tasting deer I've killed for awhile for sure.


----------



## Meister

Party?


----------



## hank lee

Meister said:


> Made it happen tonight guys! Here's my FB write up:
> 
> Well, it's been a long time that I've tried to kill a deer with a recurve. Between a lack of time to shoot, or this or that, it took me years to make it happen. Lost my grandpa this year and that kind of lit a fire under me to kill something with his, that he bought new in 1966, bear polar 40# recurve. I also decided it would be on the ground or nothing. Tonight I had a pair of youngings come in for supper. They were less than 12' away at times as I was tucked into a bush just west of the trail they stood on. Talk about shaking like a leaf. Yes, a yearling made my knees knock. It was my moment of Truth I've been waiting for. God and grandpa guided that arrow right threw both lungs of my first recurve deer, and the first deer I've killed at my own home. This deer means more than my 160 I killed with a gun. Thanks to Mark Bower at #kamessports for being patient and helpful through the years. The arrow that killed the deer was a #goldtip traditional built n fletched by Mark, tipped with 100gr brass insert and 100gr g5 montec. I'm extremely blessed to have achieved a long term goal, specially while feeling like crud. Guess I was supposed to use his bow all along. Thankful that my wifey told me I could take a turn n hunt tonight. Now it's her turn to kill the local buck! That would make this the perfect season.
> 
> View attachment 6365081


Good stuff right there. Congratulations.


----------



## Tim/OH

Meister said:


> Made it happen tonight guys! Here's my FB write up:
> 
> Well, it's been a long time that I've tried to kill a deer with a recurve. Between a lack of time to shoot, or this or that, it took me years to make it happen. Lost my grandpa this year and that kind of lit a fire under me to kill something with his, that he bought new in 1966, bear polar 40# recurve. I also decided it would be on the ground or nothing. Tonight I had a pair of youngings come in for supper. They were less than 12' away at times as I was tucked into a bush just west of the trail they stood on. Talk about shaking like a leaf. Yes, a yearling made my knees knock. It was my moment of Truth I've been waiting for. God and grandpa guided that arrow right threw both lungs of my first recurve deer, and the first deer I've killed at my own home. This deer means more than my 160 I killed with a gun. Thanks to Mark Bower at #kamessports for being patient and helpful through the years. The arrow that killed the deer was a #goldtip traditional built n fletched by Mark, tipped with 100gr brass insert and 100gr g5 montec. I'm extremely blessed to have achieved a long term goal, specially while feeling like crud. Guess I was supposed to use his bow all along. Thankful that my wifey told me I could take a turn n hunt tonight. Now it's her turn to kill the local buck! That would make this the perfect season.
> 
> View attachment 6365081


 Congrats on the doe....



Tim


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> Yesssss sir....party at dan place
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


Well chit Tim, just meet me here in Mt. Vernon and I can take over from there. I can get us to Hower’s area(and probably within a few blocks of his house) with my eyes closed! My old stomping grounds, and I’d love to do some stomping up that way again some time!! BYOB.....Bring Your Own Bow(and beer:shade::cheers. Hope you have a few extra couches Hower!! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vtbowhntr

Meister said:


> Made it happen tonight guys! Here's my FB write up:
> 
> Well, it's been a long time that I've tried to kill a deer with a recurve. Between a lack of time to shoot, or this or that, it took me years to make it happen. Lost my grandpa this year and that kind of lit a fire under me to kill something with his, that he bought new in 1966, bear polar 40# recurve. I also decided it would be on the ground or nothing. Tonight I had a pair of youngings come in for supper. They were less than 12' away at times as I was tucked into a bush just west of the trail they stood on. Talk about shaking like a leaf. Yes, a yearling made my knees knock. It was my moment of Truth I've been waiting for. God and grandpa guided that arrow right threw both lungs of my first recurve deer, and the first deer I've killed at my own home. This deer means more than my 160 I killed with a gun. Thanks to Mark Bower at #kamessports for being patient and helpful through the years. The arrow that killed the deer was a #goldtip traditional built n fletched by Mark, tipped with 100gr brass insert and 100gr g5 montec. I'm extremely blessed to have achieved a long term goal, specially while feeling like crud. Guess I was supposed to use his bow all along. Thankful that my wifey told me I could take a turn n hunt tonight. Now it's her turn to kill the local buck! That would make this the perfect season.
> 
> View attachment 6365081


That is awesome and a huge congratulations to you! Killing a deer-any deer with a stick bow is a great feeling. What archery is supposed to be in my mind. Also using your grampas recurve makes it better. I have killed deerwith stick bows but a deer with my gramps Bear Tigercat still eludes me. I can only imagine the emotions that are going through you, well done and this will make you want another stick bow deer believe me. Again congratulations on a great deer for reasons more than the size.


----------



## Tiggie_00

A shooter came in today and I watched him eat for 10 minutes and I didn't get it done.. lol... Tomorrow is a new day.


----------



## Hower08

hdrking2003 said:


> Well chit Tim, just meet me here in Mt. Vernon and I can take over from there. I can get us to Hower’s area(and probably within a few blocks of his house) with my eyes closed! My old stomping grounds, and I’d love to do some stomping up that way again some time!! BYOB.....Bring Your Own Bow(and beer:shade::cheers. Hope you have a few extra couches Hower!! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got extra couches and a big beer fridge in the garage


----------



## hdrking2003

Hower08 said:


> I've got extra couches and a big beer fridge in the garage


Boooooooooooooom!! I’m not a real religious guy, but I also picture heaven with a similar setup.....at least my heaven does.✌[emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

Hell hdrking. I even got a couch in the garage I can literally sleep anywhere I get drunk at home!!


----------



## Bkimbel42

Hower08 said:


> Hell hdrking. I even got a couch in the garage I can literally sleep anywhere I get drunk at home!!


Haha this is awesome! We just sold the old couch in our garage, guess I wasn't thinking

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Hower08 said:


> Hell hdrking. I even got a couch in the garage I can literally sleep anywhere I get drunk at home!!


Dilly dilly!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Well chit Tim, just meet me here in Mt. Vernon and I can take over from there. I can get us to Hower’s area(and probably within a few blocks of his house) with my eyes closed! My old stomping grounds, and I’d love to do some stomping up that way again some time!! BYOB.....Bring Your Own Bow(and beer:shade::cheers. Hope you have a few extra couches Hower!! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Sounds like a plan clint....


Tim


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Hunted last night. Had one big doe come in with three button bucks and later 3 does. What a beautiful snowy evening to hunt. Back at it tonight.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Little colder hunt tonight. I'm getting close. I failed to video yesterday and I had a real nice mature buck within bow range. He dropped to the ground and I shot right over him. I've never had an old big buck do that.


----------



## skippyturtle

Meister said:


> Made it happen tonight guys! Here's my FB write up:
> 
> Well, it's been a long time that I've tried to kill a deer with a recurve. Between a lack of time to shoot, or this or that, it took me years to make it happen. Lost my grandpa this year and that kind of lit a fire under me to kill something with his, that he bought new in 1966, bear polar 40# recurve. I also decided it would be on the ground or nothing. Tonight I had a pair of youngings come in for supper. They were less than 12' away at times as I was tucked into a bush just west of the trail they stood on. Talk about shaking like a leaf. Yes, a yearling made my knees knock. It was my moment of Truth I've been waiting for. God and grandpa guided that arrow right threw both lungs of my first recurve deer, and the first deer I've killed at my own home. This deer means more than my 160 I killed with a gun. Thanks to Mark Bower at #kamessports for being patient and helpful through the years. The arrow that killed the deer was a #goldtip traditional built n fletched by Mark, tipped with 100gr brass insert and 100gr g5 montec. I'm extremely blessed to have achieved a long term goal, specially while feeling like crud. Guess I was supposed to use his bow all along. Thankful that my wifey told me I could take a turn n hunt tonight. Now it's her turn to kill the local buck! That would make this the perfect season.
> 
> View attachment 6365081


Congrats!


----------



## skippyturtle

Set up a couple spots yeaterday. Probably try to hunt tomorrow before this dang warm up


----------



## Tiggie_00

Got it done... Not my target buck but he is a good one.


----------



## hank lee

Tiggie_00 said:


> Got it done... Not my target buck but he is a good one.


sweet! what county? whats the story! need more pics, I like pics


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Shot a nice mature doe tonight, Meigs County. Heater Body Suit kept me toasty in the Lone Wolf all afternoon in the falling snow.


----------



## hank lee

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Shot a nice mature doe tonight, Meigs County. Heater Body Suit kept me toasty in the Lone Wolf all afternoon in the falling snow.


good deal, nice pic.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Tiggie_00 said:


> Got it done... Not my target buck but he is a good one.


Nice buck, congratulations! Love those chocolate racked bucks.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Preble County, I have 2 videos of this buck on my YouTube from a few weeks ago. He was definitely noted as a contender. A hot doe came to corn and he was dogging her 20yds back. I was freezing at -10F with windchill 20ft up. Any exposed skin would start to burn after 5minutes. It was brutely cold tonight. Cell phone pics didn't turn out in the dark.. 


Here he is running a doe last December







hank lee said:


> sweet! what county? whats the story! need more pics, I like pics


----------



## backstraps01

Awesome congratulations Tiggie!


----------



## backstraps01

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Shot a nice mature doe tonight, Meigs County. Heater Body Suit kept me toasty in the Lone Wolf all afternoon in the falling snow.


NICE! Congrats!

"COOL" picture too, or I suppose cold is more appropriate. Good Job!


----------



## Bkimbel42

Tiggie_00 said:


> Got it done... Not my target buck but he is a good one.


Hell yeah brother! Congrats! Beautiful buck! These cold temps are deff tough! Takes guts to sit out there but it can pay off for sure! Good late season motivation! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Tiggie_00 said:


> Preble County, I have 2 videos of this buck on my YouTube from a few weeks ago. He was definitely noted as a contender. A hot doe came to corn and he was dogging her 20yds back. I was freezing at -10F with windchill 20ft up. Any exposed skin would start to burn after 5minutes. It was brutely cold tonight. Cell phone pics didn't turn out in the dark..
> 
> 
> Here he is running a doe last December


 Good work tiggie!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Shot a nice mature doe tonight, Meigs County. Heater Body Suit kept me toasty in the Lone Wolf all afternoon in the falling snow.


 nice doe and nice beard! I need to get me one of those....heater suits

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Thanks it was brutal out there yesterday. I was fighting to keep my hands from going numb they were so cold. 2 days ago there were 40+ deer in the field and yesterday only about a 125ish 10pt came out early. Then right at sunset this guy came out following a single a doe. Only 3 deer in the field couldnt believe it. 30yd shot held on the bottom of heart and hit high lungs as he dropped over a foot. 

My important lesson of this season is that when it's calm and quiet. Deer drop a lot more vs noisy leaves blowing crunching in the woods. 



Bkimbel42 said:


> Hell yeah brother! Congrats! Beautiful buck! These cold temps are deff tough! Takes guts to sit out there but it can pay off for sure! Good late season motivation!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## paarchhntr

Congrats Tiggie

You def earned that buck with some cold days on stand.


----------



## billf71

BBD1984 said:


> nice doe and nice beard! I need to get me one of those....heater suits
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Hello. Congratulations. I'd say you earned it this yr.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

billf71 said:


> Hello. Congratulations. I'd say you earned it this yr.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thanks, I have a few hours riding a tree.


----------



## billf71

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Thanks, I have a few hours riding a tree.


Yeah, but thats the fun of it! We get to see so many incredible things sitting in a tree. Those who don't hunt have no idea. 

I love it so much, when I was down and shot my last deer for meigs county, I still got up at 5 to go just sit with my buddy I brought down. He unfortunately shot a tree instead. Lol

We had a good time though. That's what it's all about. Great talking with ya and maybe I'll bump into you or drop by next year.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

billf71 said:


> Yeah, but thats the fun of it! We get to see so many incredible things sitting in a tree. Those who don't hunt have no idea.
> 
> I love it so much, when I was down and shot my last deer for meigs county, I still got up at 5 to go just sit with my buddy I brought down. He unfortunately shot a tree instead. Lol
> 
> We had a good time though. That's what it's all about. Great talking with ya and maybe I'll bump into you or drop by next year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Stop by any time. I absolutely love hunting when there is snow on the ground, almost better than the rut.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Incredible indeed. I wish I could have captured more than I did. The best thing about hunting is the experience. Challenges you face shared by your prey. Days your lucky enough to see an amazing sun rise or set. A flock of geese flying overhead. That woodpecker pecking on that hollow tree echoes throughout the woods. Birds landing on your sleeve or a squirrel running across your lap. I could go on an on.. The hunt is always 100x better than the harvest. 



billf71 said:


> Yeah, but thats the fun of it! We get to see so many incredible things sitting in a tree. Those who don't hunt have no idea.
> 
> I love it so much, when I was down and shot my last deer for meigs county, I still got up at 5 to go just sit with my buddy I brought down. He unfortunately shot a tree instead. Lol
> 
> We had a good time though. That's what it's all about. Great talking with ya and maybe I'll bump into you or drop by next year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Tiggie_00 said:


> Incredible indeed. I wish I could have captured more than I did. The best thing about hunting is the experience. Challenges you face shared by your prey. Days your lucky enough to see an amazing sun rise or set. A flock of geese flying overhead. That woodpecker pecking on that hollow tree echoes throughout the woods. Birds landing on your sleeve or a squirrel running across your lap. I could go on an on.. The hunt is always 100x better than the harvest.


 What did he score out at high 130's low 40's?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## backstraps01

BBD1984 said:


> What did he score out at high 130's low 40's?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



For sure it will gross high 140s low 150 wouldnt it?


----------



## chief razor

Checked cameras today after work. Ive been excited about getting in the stand this weekend. Found that the only buck I was after this year shed half his rack yesterday. Good luck to all of you that are still getting after it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Good eye, 145... I passed a buck my dad shot at 154.. It's all a game hold out , take less or even nothing. I was thinking he was low 140s. He's a good buck. I debated for 10 minutes first time I had him at 25yds. I shot and missed due to his matrix abilities to dodge arrows. 2nd time I held low on the heart and still hit high as he spun towards me into the arrow. When I field dressed him the arrow pointed as if he was facing me. Crazy because he was perfectly broadside when I released. I'm just lucky the arrow clipped vitals. First buck I ever had do any of that.

Oh here is a bad night cell pic.. 









3 years ago I shot this guy from the same stand and believe it or not.. Ran 200 yds and dropped with in 10 yds of one another.










BBD1984 said:


> What did he score out at high 130's low 40's?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Tiggie_00 said:


> Good eye, 145... I passed a buck my dad shot at 154.. It's all a game hold out , take less or even nothing. I was thinking he was low 140s. He's a good buck. I debated for 10 minutes first time I had him at 25yds. I shot and missed due to his matrix abilities to dodge arrows. 2nd time I held low on the heart and still hit high as he spun towards me into the arrow. When I field dressed him the arrow pointed as if he was facing me. Crazy because he was perfectly broadside when I released. I'm just lucky the arrow clipped vitals. First buck I ever had do any of that.
> 
> Oh here is a bad night cell pic..
> View attachment 6371129
> 
> 
> 
> 3 years ago I shot this guy from the same stand and believe it or not.. Ran 200 yds and dropped with in 10 yds of one another.
> View attachment 6371139


 Boy you like your late season hunts

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

I actually get bummed out if I shoot any buck early season. I would rather hold out late and enjoy the chase.


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

Tiggie_00 said:


> Incredible indeed. I wish I could have captured more than I did. The best thing about hunting is the experience. Challenges you face shared by your prey. Days your lucky enough to see an amazing sun rise or set. A flock of geese flying overhead. That woodpecker pecking on that hollow tree echoes throughout the woods. Birds landing on your sleeve or a squirrel running across your lap. I could go on an on.. The hunt is always 100x better than the harvest.


100% agree its the total nature experience that counts , the kill is a bonus !


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

Tiggie_00 said:


> I actually get bummed out if I shoot any buck early season. I would rather hold out late and enjoy the chase.



Tagging out early is bitter sweet!


----------



## Ruts With Nuts

Hower08 said:


> Hell hdrking. I even got a couch in the garage I can literally sleep anywhere I get drunk at home!!



Old lazy boy in mine, have to kick the mice out sometimes but it still does the trick for me!


----------



## Tiggie_00

Anyone still hunting?


----------



## paarchhntr

Completely impossible!! The Mathews triax is the most quiet bow ever built to date so there is no way in hell that deer reacted the way you describe. 

Just messing with you. Congrats. The triax is a great bow.


----------



## Bkimbel42

Tiggie_00 said:


> Anyone still hunting?


I'm still grinding! On afternoons this week so I'll be out every morning! Neighbor found a 169" monster dead with a 9" droptine...ill post pics in a bit but it had to be be a 7-8 year old based on the mass! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jk918

Still at it got with in about 25 on a 110" 10 point in the snow today, as I was going to check some cams, best part was I had my 6 yr old son with me


----------



## hank lee

Bkimbel42 said:


> I'm still grinding! On afternoons this week so I'll be out every morning! Neighbor found a 169" monster dead with a 9" droptine...ill post pics in a bit but it had to be be a 7-8 year old based on the mass!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


county man! counties! ahahahaha.


----------



## Hower08

Tiggie_00 said:


> Anyone still hunting?


I am. Seen a bunch tonight nothing in bowrange


----------



## Bkimbel42

hank lee said:


> county man! counties! ahahahaha.


I'm not following hank lee! What county in in? Stark if that's where your going lol

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

I agree... But when the wind is calm dead silent, deer hear a pin drop. I had deer look at me when I would move my hands in my pocket or slight scuffs of my camo against the bark. They are on full alert over a pile of corn that magically appeared 200yds away from the woods in the middle of a field. 

Baiting is not easy. I have learned big mature bucks normally come at night after dark until the weather gets frigid cold and they burn more calories than they can eat. Forcing them into the daylight. You are constantly educating deer as you leave each hunt. But they are so hungry they take a bite then look at you. Take a bite then look and that's okay because the only deer you want to shoot is what matters. But trust me if you move the slightest 2 of 60 sets eye balls will catch you and blow your whole hunt.

Then it's a game. How long can you hold a metal bow that is -10 degrees ? When the buck arrives how are you going to draw? Its very complicated. Wind...



paarchhntr said:


> Completely impossible!! The Mathews triax is the most quiet bow ever built to date so there is no way in hell that deer reacted the way you describe.
> 
> Just messing with you. Congrats. The triax is a great bow.


----------



## Bkimbel42

Tiggie_00 said:


> I agree... But when the wind is calm dead silent, deer hear a pin drop. I had deer look at me when I would move my hands in my pocket or slight scuffs of my camo against the bark. They are on full alert over a pile of corn that magically appeared 200yds away from the woods in the middle of a field.


This! You ain't kidding tiggie! I've got deer that will come for miles to corn, but they are on ultra high alert even for a whitetail. Like a whitetail/meth dealer type alertness haha

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## billf71

Tiggie_00 said:


> Good eye, 145... I passed a buck my dad shot at 154.. It's all a game hold out , take less or even nothing. I was thinking he was low 140s. He's a good buck. I debated for 10 minutes first time I had him at 25yds. I shot and missed due to his matrix abilities to dodge arrows. 2nd time I held low on the heart and still hit high as he spun towards me into the arrow. When I field dressed him the arrow pointed as if he was facing me. Crazy because he was perfectly broadside when I released. I'm just lucky the arrow clipped vitals. First buck I ever had do any of that.
> 
> Oh here is a bad night cell pic..
> View attachment 6371129
> 
> 
> 
> 3 years ago I shot this guy from the same stand and believe it or not.. Ran 200 yds and dropped with in 10 yds of one another.
> View attachment 6371139


Great looking bucks!!! Congratulations! Patience, great job!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Regohio

Nice Buck Tiggie…You and your Dad have the Patience of Jobe! Way Too Cold lately for this kid! I'm glad I filled my Buck Tag in Late Nov!!! But you are right…a Day in the Woods is a Great Day Indeed!



Tiggie_00 said:


> Good eye, 145... I passed a buck my dad shot at 154.. It's all a game hold out , take less or even nothing. I was thinking he was low 140s. He's a good buck. I debated for 10 minutes first time I had him at 25yds. I shot and missed due to his matrix abilities to dodge arrows. 2nd time I held low on the heart and still hit high as he spun towards me into the arrow. When I field dressed him the arrow pointed as if he was facing me. Crazy because he was perfectly broadside when I released. I'm just lucky the arrow clipped vitals. First buck I ever had do any of that.
> 
> Oh here is a bad night cell pic..
> View attachment 6371129
> 
> 
> 
> 3 years ago I shot this guy from the same stand and believe it or not.. Ran 200 yds and dropped with in 10 yds of one another.
> View attachment 6371139


----------



## Tiggie_00

Thanks RegOhio, I'm now waiting on my buck to thaw out to butcher it. Been hosing him down to keep his hide wet so the 40s air can evenly thaw him out.  



Regohio said:


> Nice Buck Tiggie…You and your Dad have the Patience of Jobe! Way Too Cold lately for this kid! I'm glad I filled my Buck Tag in Late Nov!!! But you are right…a Day in the Woods is a Great Day Indeed!


----------



## RH1

Great buck tiggie.
Well guys I'm down to 3 hunts left in my season.
Starting to see shed bucks showing up and no shooters on camera since muzzleloader season.
I think at this point of the season, I need a big fat doe to come in to range. I will not shoot a young buck to just say I shot a buck. 
I am embarrassed to say I had 2 misses this year, 1 with a bow on a beautiful buck and another with the muzzleloader on a solid shooter 10 point at 50yds. I am exhausted, hunted everyday off work except 3 since our season started, and working 50+ every week.
Hopefully I have one of those stupid lucky sits in my next 3.


----------



## Bkimbel42

First one of the year!









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Bkimbel42 said:


> First one of the year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Nice!! Good find


----------



## corybrown50

Bkimbel42 said:


> I'm still grinding! On afternoons this week so I'll be out every morning! Neighbor found a 169" monster dead with a 9" droptine...ill post pics in a bit but it had to be be a 7-8 year old based on the mass!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Let me know how mornings go....I switched to nights but I can still get out in the morning 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Bkimbel42 said:


> First one of the year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Man that is fresh!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hank lee

Guys do we have to report EHD deer that we find? I have a family member up north that I was talking with on the phone and they said they can smell rotting flesh very badly around their property. I told them its probably EHD. I guess it was so bad they had to leave and go back inside.


----------



## Bkimbel42

Yeah! Insanely fresh! I had walked through there once already and was suprised i missed it the first time but im not convinced in tge hour in between me walking through there, that this buck didnt walk through and drop it. I know he's been bedding close to where I found it so I wouldn't be surprised. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## skippyturtle

hank lee said:


> Guys do we have to report EHD deer that we find? I have a family member up north that I was talking with on the phone and they said they can smell rotting flesh very badly around their property. I told them its probably EHD. I guess it was so bad they had to leave and go back inside.


You should report suspected ehd but you always have to call and have a leo come out and give a tag to pick up deadheads.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Looks forced / broke off



Bkimbel42 said:


> First one of the year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkimbel42

Tiggie_00 said:


> Looks forced / broke off


Yeah there's a big hunk of stuff on the bottom of it, but it was just laying in the wide open middle of a trail, used to be an old strip mine runoff ditch so there's a bank on either side. they have to jump down off the bank to cross the ditch/trail. Must have just jostled off. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyheaven

I'm getting a ground blind. No idea which one. I want to get a deer before the season is over. 

I found the snow angels this morning. And waited.. waited.. but nothing. Ran out of time after 3 hrs. Followed the deer prints and I see small drops of blood. Decided to see where it would take me and found deer guts. I'll try that same spot again since somebody had luck in it.


----------



## hank lee

skippyturtle said:


> You should report suspected ehd but you always have to call and have a leo come out and give a tag to pick up deadheads.


don't really want the dead heads or go anywhere near it just wondered if it should be reported.


----------



## hank lee

Crazyheaven said:


> I'm getting a ground blind. No idea which one. I want to get a deer before the season is over.
> 
> I found the snow angels this morning. And waited.. waited.. but nothing. Ran out of time after 3 hrs. Followed the deer prints and I see small drops of blood. Decided to see where it would take me and found deer guts. I'll try that same spot again since somebody had luck in it.


whats the deal with this?


----------



## IClark

Crazyheaven said:


> I'm getting a ground blind. No idea which one. I want to get a deer before the season is over.
> 
> I found the snow angels this morning. And waited.. waited.. but nothing. Ran out of time after 3 hrs. Followed the deer prints and I see small drops of blood. Decided to see where it would take me and found deer guts. I'll try that same spot again since somebody had luck in it.


Huh? What you on bro? lol


----------



## Bkimbel42

IClark said:


> Huh? What you on bro? lol





hank lee said:


> whats the deal with this?


Yo, chill out. Lol he's a new hunter trying to learn! Read back a little ways in the thread, and you'll see that he asked for some advice. He was told to look for "snow angels" aka deer beds in the snow to find where the deer are at. He's hunting on public land so he obviously followed tracks and found the sight where another hunter made a kill. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

If you are getting a new ground blind sorry but it won't work. It has to sit out for months before the scent leaves and even then mature bucks have a rule. The nose knows. You might get lucky but your best bet right now is to put corn out. Still that even takes a couple weeks to bring a mature buck in but only if it's real cold forcing him into the daylight.



Crazyheaven said:


> I'm getting a ground blind. No idea which one. I want to get a deer before the season is over.
> 
> I found the snow angels this morning. And waited.. waited.. but nothing. Ran out of time after 3 hrs. Followed the deer prints and I see small drops of blood. Decided to see where it would take me and found deer guts. I'll try that same spot again since somebody had luck in it.


----------



## hank lee

Bkimbel42 said:


> Yo, chill out. Lol he's a new hunter trying to learn! Read back a little ways in the thread, and you'll see that he asked for some advice. He was told to look for "snow angels" aka deer beds in the snow to find where the deer are at. He's hunting on public land so he obviously followed tracks and found the sight where another hunter made a kill.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I wasn't jumping on him i was just trying to figure out what the deal was with the blood and gut pile he tracked. I didnt know if he shot the deer and someone else stole it or what.


----------



## Bkimbel42

hank lee said:


> I wasn't jumping on him i was just trying to figure out what the deal was with the blood and gut pile he tracked. I didnt know if he shot the deer and someone else stole it or what.


Oh I got ya! Haha things can come across different on the internet sometimes! Just mis read that lol 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

hank lee said:


> I wasn't jumping on him i was just trying to figure out what the deal was with the blood and gut pile he tracked. I didnt know if he shot the deer and someone else stole it or what.


Same here. Was a little confused with the way his post read. By the way I've been hunting 15 years now and it's the first time I've heard a deer bed referred to as a snow angel. Lol:laugh:


----------



## hank lee

IClark said:


> Same here. Was a little confused with the way his post read. By the way I've been hunting 15 years now and it's the first time I've heard a deer bed referred to as a snow angel. Lol:laugh:


Me too but after some thinking i got where he was going with it. When he said followed some tracks and blood and found the gutpile i figured he shot one and someone else found it and field dressed it.


----------



## skippyturtle

Shot a nice one yesterday evening. I managed to avoid him all season because ai knew I would not pass him if given the chance. Would have loved to see him at 5 but that wont happen now.


----------



## hank lee

skippyturtle said:


> Shot a nice one yesterday evening. I managed to avoid him all season because ai knew I would not pass him if given the chance. Would have loved to see him at 5 but that wont happen now.
> View attachment 6376579


good stuff what county?


----------



## Bkimbel42

skippyturtle said:


> Shot a nice one yesterday evening. I managed to avoid him all season because ai knew I would not pass him if given the chance. Would have loved to see him at 5 but that wont happen now.
> View attachment 6376579


Nice! Congrats man! Went this morning and decided I'm throwing in the towel. I think most of my bucks have dropped their antlers in the past week based on what my cameras showed this morning.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Really cool brows on him


----------



## IClark

Going out tomorrow with my boy for one last sit before season is out. He can't handle the cold so tomorrow should work for a nice sit in the tree.


----------



## dduff1

Also gonna give it a try tomorrow. Haven’t been out in 2 weeks. Damn work


----------



## Tiggie_00

The season ends Feb 4. You guys still have time.. push


----------



## WarriorVanes

Tiggie_00 said:


> Really cool brows on him


Agreed! Great buck!


----------



## Hower08

Hunted last night had to pass on one of the biggest deer on the farm this year at 40 yards missing his right side. Would go upper 40s maby 150 with both sides. Was at full draw off the ground and when he turned broadside and lifted his head from the corn stubble my heart sank! Everything I had not to vomit . Did see another one that would possibly go pope. Going to try to move in on him tonight and see if he is what I'm looking for. Yes I will be on the ground again


----------



## RH1

Hower08 said:


> Hunted last night had to pass on one of the biggest deer on the farm this year at 40 yards missing his right side. Would go upper 40s maby 150 with both sides. Was at full draw off the ground and when he turned broadside and lifted his head from the corn stubble my heart sank! Everything I had not to vomit . Did see another one that would possibly go pope. Going to try to move in on him tonight and see if he is what I'm looking for. Yes I will be on the ground again


Good luck kid


----------



## Bywayofthearrow

I have yet to see a shed buck. I'm getting antsy. I've noticed fresh rubs which I've seen will happen around the time they are getting ready to fall off.


----------



## dduff1

In the stand tonight.


----------



## Hower08

Bywayofthearrow said:


> I have yet to see a shed buck. I'm getting antsy. I've noticed fresh rubs which I've seen will happen around the time they are getting ready to fall off.


Been seeing shed bucks for almost a month now 
Found this one first Friday in January


----------



## RH1

Hower08 said:


> Been seeing shed bucks for almost a month now
> Found this one first Friday in January
> View attachment 6379169


Man. Nothing like giving directions to our farm


----------



## skippyturtle

Thanks guys. Here is a better pic.


----------



## 6x5BC

Great late season buck. The later the better.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

Haha no one would find it anyways


----------



## dduff1

4 does 2 6 points and a small shed buck no mature bucks. Prob backnout tomorrow night.


----------



## Bo Dangles

RH1 said:


> Man. Nothing like giving directions to our farm


Exactly what I was thinking. I’m about 3 miles from those exact signs :darkbeer:


----------



## IClark

Had deer all over yesterday. Couldn't believe it even with the warm temps. Saw 8 in the morning and 28 in the evening. I had my 8 year old boy out in hopes of filling a doe tag. It almost worked out just couldn't quite put it together. I will say I pulled my cameras and have at least 4 different bucks that have lost one or both sides already. I had both of my good 3.5 year olds on camera still carrying and a 4.5 year old still carrying.


----------



## finelyshedded

skippyturtle said:


> Thanks guys. Here is a better pic.
> 
> 
> View attachment 6379479


Nice buck, Congratulations! Very nice photo, BTW.


----------



## RH1

Bo Dangles said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. I’m about 3 miles from those exact signs :darkbeer:


Kids,, now I'm going to need to hide his body


----------



## dduff1

Apparently Bolivar area is popular for AT bow hunters. Heading back out in a few hours.


----------



## Bo Dangles

Nah.....no deer around here.


----------



## Tim/OH

RH1 said:


> Kids,, now I'm going to need to hide his body


Lol


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Meant to show you guys this earlier in the thread lol....but here is a nice 3.5 yr that I passed up in early November, this was taken like a couple days after I seen that booner...only reason I passed him up because I knew that giant was in the area

His neck was huge 



Tim















Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

skippyturtle said:


> Thanks guys. Here is a better pic.
> 
> 
> View attachment 6379479


 Congratulations skippy....



Tim


----------



## hdrking2003

skippyturtle said:


> Thanks guys. Here is a better pic.
> 
> 
> View attachment 6379479


Congrats skippy! Saw your original post and just forgot to post. Did you use one of those “magical” Drones you got off of me? Lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

1 week left to get it done...


----------



## skippyturtle

Thanks for all the congrats. Was not sure he would make it passed gun season and did not know he had. No pics of him since just before gun week. It was the first time I had ever actually seen him and I feel blessed and thankful to have taken him.


----------



## Tiggie_00

With the warm front all the deer separated from yarding up. Now we are lucky to see 6-10 doe. Yet to see a buck in the field since I shot mine.


----------



## dublelung1

skippyturtle said:


> Thanks guys. Here is a better pic.
> 
> 
> View attachment 6379479


That's a fine buck Skippy! Congratulations!


----------



## Tim/OH

Got good news today.....my new bow finally showed up today whoooohoooo

After work Im heading to the shop to get her setup and tuned, so that means I will be in the woods this weekend....Im so excited been waiting over 2 months for this bow



Tim


----------



## corybrown50

Tim/OH said:


> Got good news today.....my new bow finally showed up today whoooohoooo
> 
> After work Im heading to the shop to get her setup and tuned, so that means I will be in the woods this weekend....Im so excited been waiting over 2 months for this bow
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


FINALLY!!! 

I had to deal with that at the beginning of the year with a limb cracking. I couldn't imagine going this long. 

How many tags do you have left?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> Got good news today.....my new bow finally showed up today whoooohoooo
> 
> After work Im heading to the shop to get her setup and tuned, so that means I will be in the woods this weekend....Im so excited been waiting over 2 months for this bow
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


Time to start thinking about having a back up bow ready for next year too Tim! I will never go into a season without having a back up, cause you never know when chit will happen. Has saved a couple of my seasons. The classifieds are gooooooooood. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

corybrown50 said:


> FINALLY!!!
> 
> I had to deal with that at the beginning of the year with a limb cracking. I couldn't imagine going this long.
> 
> How many tags do you have left?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


 I still have my either sex tag but the way the bucks have been shedding there horns already, more then likely I will be on a doe mission.....and that sucks about your cracked limb



Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Time to start thinking about having a back up bow ready for next year too Tim! I will never go into a season without having a back up, cause you never know when chit will happen. Has saved a couple of my seasons. The classifieds are gooooooooood. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 You might be right clint.....hate that I was forced to get rid of my Hoyt turbo,but I had too



Tim


----------



## Tiggie_00

Deer have antlers not horns. 



Tim/OH said:


> I still have my either sex tag but the way the bucks have been shedding there horns already, more then likely I will be on a doe mission.....and that sucks about your cracked limb
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


----------



## Tiggie_00




----------



## Hower08

Had the same big one with one side at 27 yards last night . There were deer absolutely everywhere last night


----------



## skippyturtle

Started expansion on my food plot. Going from about 1/4 acre to 1-1/4 acre. One of the bucks I was hoping to hunt in late season finally showed up. I offered the set to a buddy and he is going to try and make it happen.


----------



## billhalljr

First little walk of the year.. i know not helping those still trying fill buck tag.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## billf71

billhalljr said:


> First little walk of the year.. i know not helping those still trying fill buck tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Nice. I want to go also. I've found 3 so far. 2 were during gun but I think they were from last year. And then 1 after gun. It was definitely this year.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## skippyturtle

billf71 said:


> Nice. I want to go also. I've found 3 so far. 2 were during gun but I think they were from last year. And then 1 after gun. It was definitely this year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


You sure it was this year or was it last year. Joking


----------



## skippyturtle

billhalljr said:


> First little walk of the year.. i know not helping those still trying fill buck tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Nice antlers Bill. Always good to get them before the tree rats


----------



## dduff1

Gonna head to standing corn in a few hours.


----------



## Tiggie_00

I'd say these last 2 days will be good. I may just get back out there to see what's moved in. Sunset is a 6pm and shooting light until 6:30


----------



## jmclfrsh

Going out tomorrow and Sunday, too.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Let's see some last minute success


----------



## skippyturtle

Was trying to help a buddy get a buck. Had a nice one showing up. He hunted twice but the buck was a no show until after dark. He is going to hunt this evening but the buck showed up last night with only one side.


----------



## billhalljr

Good luck all.. had take little walk before snow









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## corybrown50

Out in a ditch by where I saw deer head to last night. Looking to keep from eating tag soup. I'm calling this my last ditch effort....









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobucks

This is my last sit of the year...good luck if you're still out looking!


----------



## corybrown50

Anyone else love the hyperspace look of snow coming down in your bright lights in the pitch black heading out on the last day of hunting season?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

corybrown50 said:


> Anyone else love the hyperspace look of snow coming down in your bright lights in the pitch black heading out on the last day of hunting season?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


 yep me



Tim


----------



## corybrown50

May God bless you all, and share his abundance with those looking to harvest still. God loves last minute wins! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Last day of the season...been in the tree since 650

Had to spend a couple mins putting up my sticks and when I got to the top, I hear a deer snort smh

I should of put the sticks up yesterday...that was my plan was busy throughout the day smh


Tim


----------



## Tiggie_00

Last day.. You gotta hunt the food source. Since its not too cold they will hit it late. We got 1-2 inch dusting of snow here.


----------



## corybrown50

Pulled camera on the way out. Deer at feeder at 5:20....could see them look up when I pulled in 200 yards away at 5:27....They left at 5:35, I walked by at 5:47.....nothing after









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Congrats to everyone, It was a great 2017-2018 Ohio Deer Season. Looking forward to shed hunting.


----------



## WEEGEE

it kept me up to date.....hunting thru you guys.....thx all!


----------



## Hower08

Well looks like I'll be having my buck tag for one meal this week. Longgg season glad it's over. Ready for next year now


----------



## jk0069

I hunted this stand yesterday morning with zero seen. Decided to call it a season and head home for the Super Bowl. I am pretty sure all the deer in the hollow waived as I drove out.


----------



## ohiobucks

Picked up my euro mount yesterday from the buck I shot Nov 17. I really like the Skull Hooker holder...


----------



## Tiggie_00

Nice mount


----------



## Meister

Figures. Deer know when it's over. The buck my wife has been hunting for over a month just stood 20 yards outside my door.


----------



## jk0069

Heading down to put out the remainder of my rice bran over the next couple weekends to help them through the winter. Have around 800 lbs left 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Wow awesome.. 



jk0069 said:


> Heading down to put out the remainder of my rice bran over the next couple weekends to help them through the winter. Have around 800 lbs left
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6x5BC

jk0069 said:


> Heading down to put out the remainder of my rice bran over the next couple weekends to help them through the winter. Have around 800 lbs left
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do the deer prefer rice bran over corn?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

I would say no considering he has some left. I put out 2000 pounds of corn and in 6 weeks it was gone.. lol



6x5BC said:


> Do the deer prefer rice bran over corn?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00




----------



## billhalljr

Tiggie_00 said:


>


Cool video. Deer sure know season over!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Wow nice buck.. Just think what he will turn into next year 



billhalljr said:


> Cool video. Deer sure know season over!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## jk0069

Tiggie_00 said:


> I would say no considering he has some left. I put out 2000 pounds of corn and in 6 weeks it was gone.. lol


Actually I have so much left because I bought it in December so I’ve been through 1200. Much to my surprise they definitely choose it before corn in my area. My issue is getting it up the hill. If we get any measurable snow the hill we use is just to dangerous to try to get up on ATV’s and there’s no place to turn around if you fail. So I’m limited on how much I get out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00




----------



## Tiggie_00

Good info


----------



## BBD1984

anybody going to deer and turkey expo?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyheaven

When and where is the expo?


----------



## skippyturtle

March 16-18 at the state fair ground in columbus


----------



## Crazyheaven

I'm going. What day do you plan to attend?


----------



## BBD1984

I'd like to go Friday eve.... gets crazy Saturday. 

Here's the 2018-2019 season dates and bag limits:

http://www.peakofohio.com/mobile/news/details.cfm?clientid=5&id=261229#.Wp17IHNOk0M


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## corybrown50

I'll be working the Farmers and Hunters Feeding the Hungry booth all 3 days. Come by to buy raffle tickets for the many muzzle loaders we'll be giving away all weekend!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## corybrown50

Hope no one wants to hunt does after Dec. 2.....looks like it may be illegal. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

corybrown50 said:


> Hope no one wants to hunt does after Dec. 2.....looks like it may be illegal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Huh


----------



## vtbowhntr

corybrown50 said:


> Hope no one wants to hunt does after Dec. 2.....looks like it may be illegal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


On public land from what the proposal says.


----------



## corybrown50

It's actually more in depth than that....best to read the official release on ODNR website...it states specific counties and even a 1 limit for some.....I get it, and nice to see them taking the herd size reality into account. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

corybrown50 said:


> It's actually more in depth than that....best to read the official release on ODNR website...it states specific counties and even a 1 limit for some.....I get it, and nice to see them taking the herd size reality into account.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


 amen

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyheaven

I came to the open meeting and wrote a few comments. 

What's nice is that I now have access to private land with tree stands already setup for me.


----------



## jmclfrsh

Crazyheaven said:


> I came to the open meeting and wrote a few comments.
> 
> What's nice is that I now have access to private land with tree stands already setup for me.


Please explain further...


----------



## Crazyheaven

At the meeting they were taking comments on the proposals. One comment per a page. They also had a separate sheet to comment on what we wanted to see added. 

Looks like you can still make comments until March 31st. 

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/stay-informed/proposed-rule-changes-csi-review

The private land is unrelated. I have family who own a lot of land. They use to allow hunting but stopped a few years back. I had given up on trying but then I asked to target practice. This lead to me getting approval to hunt it.


----------



## BBD1984

Is there a new ohio rut thread for 2018-2019 ...? I started setting up my mineral licks and ready to talk some hunting

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

That's on public land. Still legal on *private land*.





corybrown50 said:


> Hope no one wants to hunt does after Dec. 2.....looks like it may be illegal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Hope not a rut thread yet!




BBD1984 said:


> Is there a new ohio rut thread for 2018-2019 ...? I started setting up my mineral licks and ready to talk some hunting
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Come on Tiggie! Get hot!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

It is Hot already in Ohio ... inside in the AC right now. Mornings have been working on a few stands and trimming.


----------



## Tiggie_00

2018 -2019 Ohio Rut linked here... 

https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5463331&p=1108080131#post1108080131


----------

